# Der gute Vorsatz für 2007 !! DER SPECK MUß WEG !! :-)



## Google (29. Dezember 2006)

Für viele im Forum ein mittlerweile langweiliges Thema.....

Aber auch für viele im Forum oftmals mehr als einmal im Jahr ein brennend wichtiges Thema:

* ABNEHMEN  ​*
Jungs und Mädels, bitte lasst mich nicht im Stich  Solidarisiert Euch mit mir, lasst uns gemeinsam abnehmen. Das ist viel leichter  

Am 02.01.2007 ist es für mich soweit. Da poste ich meine derzeitige Größe, mein bis dahin angefressenes Gewicht und mein Ziel  

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich Gleichgesinnte finde, so dass wir uns gegenseitig motivieren können  

Was wiegt Ihr ? Wieviel wollt Ihr abnehmen ? Wie fühlt Ihr Euch ? Habt Ihr ein Konzept ? 

Auffi gehts  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Ilon (29. Dezember 2006)

Hör mir blos auf mit abnehmen. Gut einige haben es vielleicht nötig. Meine Freundin behauptete erst vor wenigen Monaten das ich Magersüchtig sei weil man meine Schulterknochen sieht naja.... 

Was viele Frauen gut finden ist ein kleiner Bauch. also wirklich nur minimal so das man es mit Klamotten net sieht. Zugeben tun die meisten es aber nicht. 

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an wenn man es von einem 17 Jährigen geschrieben liest aber: Man lebt für sich selbst und nicht für andere. Also wenn du für dich abnehmen willst ok. Aber für andere würde ich sowas nicht auf mich nehmen. 

Aber nichts desto Trotz wünsch ich dir viel Glück bei der Sache du schaffst das schon.

Als Konzept: 
Ernährung umstellen. Weniger Fleisch. Schnuckzeug (Süßigkeiten) ganz weg. Oder wenn die Sucht kommt höchstens Haribo. Gibts viele Tipps zu im Internet.

Kenne dich jetzt nicht. Aber falls du etwas mehr auf den Rippen hast würde ich mit schwimmen anfangen. Da ist man leichter und es geht einfach besser. Auch wenn's eventuell peinlich ist wenn man dick ist ins Schwimmbad zu gehn. Einfach mal allem Mut zusammennehmen, dass stärkt das Selbstvertrauen.

Dann viel joggen. Ne Freundin von mir machts vor der Arbeit. Gut ich könnte das nicht. Aber am besten 3-4 mal die Woche.

Restliche Zeit gehste biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (30. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe im Oktober neben dem Biken noch mit Joggen angefangen und das ca. 3-4 mal die Woche 30 min. Dann noch 1-2 Touren (z.Zt. aber gar keine da mein Bike kaputt ist).

Seitdem ich laufen gehe hab ich 4 kg verloren. Selbst über die Weihnachtsfeiertage hielt sich mein Gewicht konstant!
Mein Essgewohneihten habe ich nur soweit umgestellt, das ich auf McDonalds, BurgerKing und Würstchenbude verzichte!

Morgens esse ich ein kleines Stück trockenen Kuchen (Marmorkuchen oder so) da ich sonst nichts runter bekomme. Ich habe auf der Arbeit dann um 9 Pause. Dann ess ich ein Brot mit Wurst, Käse oder so und einen Apfel/Banane. Um 12 Uhr in der Mittagspause meistens auch noch ein Stück Brot mit Wurst oder Käse.

Feierabend habe ich um 3, dann gibt es zu hause das was meine Mutter zu Mittag gekocht hat. Aber die Portion nicht all zu groß und ca. 5 min. vorm Essen einen halben Liter Wasser trinken, das sättigt.
Um halb sieben gibt es bei uns Abendessen, das habe ich eine Zeitlang zwar ausgelassen bekam dann aber gegen 21 Uhr regelmässig einen riesen Hunger, sodas ich jetzt abends auch noch eine Kleinigkeit esse.

Ganz wichtig ist, das viele Trinken, denn wenn ich vor Mahlzeiten ne halbe Flasche Wasser getrunken habe, ist mein Hungergefühl nur noch halb so groß!

Was mir auch zu den überflüssigen Pfunden verbracht hatte, waren Getränke, wie Cola, Fanta, Kakao & Co.
Ich drinke seit letzten Sommer nur noch halb stilles Wasser und nach einer Zeit schmeckt es sogar.
Ab und zu könn ich mir aber auch mal ne Flasche Cola.
Alk gibt es nur noch zu besonderen Anlässen (Disco, Party, Geburtstage an Wochenenden), und nicht mehr fast jeden Tag den "Feierabend-Schoppen".

Egal wie du es machst, ob du dich ab dem 2.1 anderst ernähren willst, auf irgendwas verzichtest oder wie auch immer, wichtig ist, das du mehr Kalorien verbrennst als du zu dir nimmst und das erreicht man halt einfach nicht indem man nur noch Vollkornbrot mit Magerquark ißt.
Sport ist das A und O!
Also, mach dir ein Trainingsplan, lauf ca3 mal die Woche das ist nämlich effektiver als Biken) und wenn du zwischendurch lust hast, geh einfach biken, Schwimmen, Inline skaten oder was auch immer. 

Wie gesagt ich mach das so seit Oktober und 4 Kg sind schon runter. 
Ich wiege jetzt 96kg bei 1,87m Größe!
Mein Ziel bis Ende April '07 sind 90 kg

Und Ende des Jahres 2007 würde ich gerne die 85 kg erreichen!

so long!

Norman


----------



## K3RMIT (30. Dezember 2006)

Meiner einer ist wieder rauf auf 86Kg bedingt durch Jobwechsel und nur noch im Büro hocken und kaum zeit zum biken gehabt, aber nächstes Jahr will ich dann wieder loslegen und auf ~76Kg runter.
Hab mich mal auch bei Weight Watchers angemeldet *lol* einfach um mal mein futter über den Tag mitzudokumentieren.


----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2006)

Guter Vorsatz  
mache auch mit.
39Jahre 182cm und z.Z. 80,7kg.
Ziel 75kg, durch keinen Alk mehr (2 Feierabendbierchen), Joggen und FDH.
Starttermin 1.1.07

Guten Rutsch wünsche ich


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Ich diäte immer für mich selbst und nicht für andere  Keine Angst  

Ich mach das, weil ich beim Biken weniger den Berg mit hochschleppen möchte. Und bei  181,5 cm und derzeit geschätzten 84,5 KG kann ich mich auch gerade noch so unter die Menscheit wagen  

Mein Zielgewicht wird 80 KG sein, vielleicht auch 78,5. Das hatte ich zuletzt vor knapp 15 Jahren und davor nie weniger. Ich gehöre schon vom Knochen/Körperbaubau eher zu den soliden Gestalten, noch weniger geht bei mir gar nicht . 

Wie man sich richtig ernährt und was man am besten tun sollte um abzunehmen weiß nicht nur ich gut genug. Es fehlt halt manchmal einzig und allein an der Umsetzung und der Disziplin. Der Tipp mit viel trinken und weniger Feierabendschoppen werd ich mir aber auf alle Fälle wieder beherzigen müssen.

Ich hab halt leider immer wieder Phasen wo ich so richtig hirnlos fressen kann. Da helfen auch seit 4 jahren regelmäßiges Biken, 3 mal die Woche zwische  3-6 Stunden, oftmals im Fettverbrennungsbereicht nix. Wenns mich packt dann packts mich  


Jedenfalls poste ich am Dienstag mein Gewicht, dann jeden Montag....

Abnehmen will ich durch FDH bzw. Friss nur 3/4, viel Trinken (Wasser), viel Salat, wenig Alkohohl, wenig Fett, etwas Naschen.

Und bei mir gilt vor allem: Nicht unbewußt reinschlingen sondern laaaangsam und bewußt essen !! Das ist bei mir schon fast die ganze Miete.


Wer macht bisher mit ? ScottErda, K3RMIT, randi ?  

Viel Erfolg !


Grüße

Google


----------



## woasnix (31. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin auch dabei 
Gewicht zur Zeit 122 Kg :kotz:
ZIEL unter 100kg kommen    
EINSAME SPITZE wären 90 KG    
naja nächtses Jahr um die gleiche Zeit schlägt die Stunde der Wahrheit  
.....und jetzt dreh'mer noch eine Runde (25km)


----------



## mr320 (31. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir wars dieses Jahr !!! Allerdings ohne Vorsatz.

Anfang 2006 warens noch ca. 130 kg bei 1,92 m
Anfang Oktober 2006 88 kg     

Ich glaub das kann sich sehen lassen.  5300 km in dem Zeitraum. (nur ca. 12000 hm wegen Flachland)  viel Sport, joggen (erst nach der Saison begonnen), schwimmen, viel Wasser trinken, KEINE DIÄT, halt einfach ein bischen auf die Ernährung achten , Obst, Gemüse

Dann klappt es auch.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin auch dabei.Ich möchte bis April ca. 10 kg abnehmen . Bin jetzt seit 2 Monaten in der Muckibude man sieht auch schon das es weniger geworden ist aber das Gewicht bleibt gleich.Muskeln sind halt schwerer wie Fett.Ich muß einfach beim Essen aufpassen, den wenn ich 80 km Bike gefahren bin esse ich danach einfach zuviel, und da muß ich den Hebel ansetzen.
Größe =1,80 cm
Gewicht = 89 kg
Alter = 39 Jahre

Wünsche allen nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und heute dürfen wir alle noch einmal Gas geben  

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## Georgme (31. Dezember 2006)

ich würde dann euch allen noch raten , ein essenstagebuch zu führen, mit uhrzeit,  was man ißt und was man trinkt. dazu die zeitliche tätigkeit.
das hilft ungemein sich sein vorhaben zu verwirklichen.....


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (31. Dezember 2006)

Zu meiner Person:

38 Jahre, 182 cm und z.Zt. 82 kg. Wunschgewicht 75 kg.

Der liebe Alk muss mal ohne mich auskommen. Sport betreibe ich schon sehr regelmäßig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Journeyman (31. Dezember 2006)

Kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel häng ich mich auch noch rein.

46 Lenze
182 cm
90 kg
Wunsch kann ich nicht genau definieren vom Gewicht her (s.u.).
Körperbau auf alle Fälle muskulöser und KFA erstmal gegen 10% (dürfte jetzt so bei 20 liegen).

Plan:
Weiterhin verstärkt Kraft-, Muskelaufbautraining 3er-4er-Splitt
Biken, Crosser etc. für Ausdauer und Fettstoffwechsel etc.
Mehr Obst und Gemüse essen, weniger Kohlenhydrate, dafür mehr Proteine


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Dezember 2006)

Na gut,
seitdem mein Bike geklaut wurde bin ich von Wettkampftauglichen 82 Kilo auf 94 kilo bei 1,94 gekommen, die 10-15Kilo sollen bis April weg, spätestens zum Sommer.

Einziges Problem, mein neues Bike ist noch nicht fertig......


Also euch und mir schonmal viel Erfolg und alles Gute 2007.

Philipp


----------



## Eddigofast (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo ! Ich habe ein tolles Softwareprogramm gefunden mit dem man jeden Tag seine Fitnesswerte etc. überwachen kann, zudem hat es eine riesige Datenbank mit Kalorien, Nährwerte etc. Einfach nur Super, nicht nur für Leute die Abnehmen möchten.....


Ist Freeware ! www.kalo24.de


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2007)

Tach Jungs

bei so vielen Mitstreitern bin ich ab Morgen voll motiviert  

Morsche post ich dann mein angefressenes Gewicht  

Eigentlich will  ich gar nicht auf die Waage und das ganze Leid sehen  

Bald !! Aber bald !! Da bin ich wieder rank und schlank und nehm in Malle (Mitte März) kein unötiges Gewicht mit nach oben   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2007)

@randi
80,7 kg, wie haste denn das geschafft? 
Ich muss dich wohl mehr schrauben lassen 

Mach auch mit, obwohl ich ganz zufrieden bin, aber bissi weniger schadet nicht.

36 Jahre, 179cm und 76,6 kg allerdings sehr unvorteilhaft verteilt auf hauptsächlich Oberkörper 

Ziel 74, besser 72 kg bis Saisonstart April Kellerwald Marathon!!


----------



## Google (2. Januar 2007)

So, gute Morsche

41 Lenze, 181,5 cm (  ) bei 84,8 KG Lebendgewicht.

Ziel: erst einmal 80 KG

Zur Einstimmung fällt heute schon mal das Frühstück weg.

Heutemittag gibts dann Salat mit einem Körnerbrötchen und...VIEL TRINKEN !

@[email protected] Auf gehts ! 

Grüße an alle


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (2. Januar 2007)

36 Jahre
180 cm
112 Kilo (vor den Feiertagen war ick schon auf 109 runter)


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2007)

Morsche,

aktuell 76,4 kg bei 19% KF, aber ich bin mir net sicher ob diese Körperfettwaagen so genau sind.

Hab heute frei, werde jetzt biken  aber net so lange, hab noch bissi was vor heute.


----------



## MTB_sOn!c (2. Januar 2007)

ja da schließ ich mich ja ma an^^ fühl mich auch net mehr so wohl in meiner haut! also bin 17^^ aber fast 18...wieg zurzeit 85kg...und bin ca 1,80! ich  bekomm nachher hoffentlich mein bike...wenn DHL sich ma beeilt^^ und dann werd ich nur noch biken^^ also ich drück mir ma selbst die daumen


----------



## tvaellen (2. Januar 2007)

Hier noch einer mit Abnehmvorsatz für 2007 ! 
Bin 1,84 groß und wiege derzeit 88 kilo. 

Mein Primärziel ist ein BMI von 24,9 sprich 84,3 Kilo 
auch wenn bei mir altersbedingt (41) die Schwelle zum Übergewicht ein bisschen höher liegt  Http://www.uni-hohenheim.de/wwwin140/info/interaktives/bmi.htm und ich wg früherer "Handballerkarriere" und jetzigem regelmäßigen Fitnesstraining vielleicht ein kleines bisschen muskulöser bin als der Durchschnittsmann Anfang 40.
Alles was unter 84 kg liegt ist natürlich noch besser, mein Traumziel wären 79,9.

Ich habe letztes jahr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, eine bis maximal zwei Mahlzeit(en) pro Tag durch Almased http://www.almased.de/cms/front_content.php zu ersetzen und will das auch dieses Jahr wieder probieren. Zudem muss ich meinen Süßígkeitenkonsum abends auf der Coach reduzieren, vermutlich die Hauptursache meiner Gewichtszunahme(n).


----------



## Herbstbeiker (2. Januar 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich den Jordimisch noch hier?
Der hatte doch so eine geniale Abnehmstrategie mit Ernährungsberatung. Würde mich mal der Langzeiterfolg interessieren. War aber nicht billig glaub ich.


----------



## ScottErda (2. Januar 2007)

Jawohl! Ich bin auch dabei, bei der Abnehm-Mission!

Werde heute oder morgen, je nachdem wann ich Zeit hab, mein Gewicht hier bekannt geben und dann jeden Sonntag die aktuellen Daten veröffentlichen.

Durch die Fresserei und Trinkerei der letzten Feiertage und die Tatsache, das mein Bike kaputt ist, bleibt mir zu Zeit nur das Joggen. Daher wird mein Gewicht bestimmt wieder nahe der 100kg liegen 

Mein Ziel ist es bis zum 1. Mai mindestens 8 kg zu verlieren, das bedeutet pro Monat 2 kg. Optimal wären 10 kg.
Und wenn der Sommer vorbei ist möchte ich weit unter 90 kg sein!

Meine Strategie: Kein Cola, Fanta etc. sondern Wasser trinken und davon viel!
Alk nur zu besonderen Anlässen (Muss aber zugeben: Dazu zähle ich auch den ein oder anderen Discobesuch am Wochenende)
Mit Verstand essen und nicht solange bis man platzt!
Mehrmals die Woche Biken und Joggen.

Hab seit heute einen neuen Arbeitsplatz. Vorbei ist die Zeit mit dem "GanzenTagImSitzenArbeiten". Denke, das ich mit der Bewegung auf der Arbeit und dem Sport den ich mache es wohl schon hin bekomme! Meine Arbeitszeit ist von 6 Uhr bis regulär 13:45 + 1-2 Überstunden gelegentlich.
Bleibt also genug Zeit zum Biken und Joggen.

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg!

So bis dann!

Norman


----------



## Steinie (2. Januar 2007)

OH MEIN GOTT 99 KILO BEI 1,83m & 36 LENZEN


----------



## Sauron1977 (2. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Anfang 2006 warens noch ca. 130 kg bei 1,92 m
> Anfang Oktober 2006 88 kg




Ja wie?   
Hast du dich da verschrieben mr320 ?
Du kannst doch nicht jede Woche 1,15 Kilo abgenommen haben, oder?
Bei 8000 kcal pro Kilo Körperfett wären das 9200 kcal die du in der Woche einsparen musst. Du schreibst du hast keine Diät gehalten, somit also die Kalorieneinsparung nur oder überwiegend durch Sport umgesetzt? Also ganz grob geschätzt wären das dann min. 18 Stunden Radfahren in der Woche, unter der Voraussetzung dass du keine Snacks während dem Radeln zu dir nimmst. Und das sind ja alles nur theoretische Werte, da kommen ja noch diverse Einflüsse dazu.
Wenn das echt so stimmt, dann Hut ab mein Lieber!   

So, ich mach dann auch mit: 1,81m.....29 Jahre....Gewicht am 03.01.07 um 20 Uhr: 83 Kilo 

Grüße,
Sauron


----------



## mr320 (2. Januar 2007)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ja wie?
> Hast du dich da verschrieben mr320 ?
> Du kannst doch nicht jede Woche 1,15 Kilo abgenommen haben, oder?
> Bei 8000 kcal pro Kilo Körperfett wären das 9200 kcal die du in der Woche einsparen musst. Du schreibst du hast keine Diät gehalten, somit also die Kalorieneinsparung nur oder überwiegend durch Sport umgesetzt? Also ganz grob geschätzt wären das dann min. 18 Stunden Radfahren in der Woche, unter der Voraussetzung dass du keine Snacks während dem Radeln zu dir nimmst. Und das sind ja alles nur theoretische Werte, da kommen ja noch diverse Einflüsse dazu.
> ...





Glaubs oder glaubs nicht aber hat geklappt und zwar genau so wie es dasteht.
Von April bis September ca. 3x die Woche ne Tour ( ca. 80km ) wegen Flachland brauche ich hier noch nichts zu essen (über 80 km wirds aber nötig)
Beim trinken bin ich auf Wasser umgestiegen. Wenns das Wetter zuließ kam nochmal schwimmen dazu (ca. 3x die Woche 1km oder 2km)
An den anderen Tagen Liegestütze (160x - 200x) immer in schüben a 8x.
und ein paar Übungen für die Bauchmuskeln.

Die 5300 km beziehen sich von April bis September. Übrigens die selbe km Leistung die ich von 2001 bis 2005 insgesammt gefahren bin.

Man brauch also keinen Fitnessclub oder irgendwelche komischen Geräte aus dem TV  Ein paar Übungen aus dem Netz reichen !!!

*Hatte aber auch einen Nachteil, ich mußte meinen kompletten Kleiderschrank entsorgen!
ABER WAR JA NOCH 2006, IHR WISST SCHON 16 % UND SO*

Aktuell 1,92m  88kg


----------



## tvaellen (2. Januar 2007)

Steinie schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT 99 KILO BEI 1,83m & 36 LENZEN



No sweat. 

100 kilo hatte ich auch mal, als ich vor einigen Jahren zum ersten Mal das Qualmen aufgab und zwei Schachteln Zigaretten durch 2 Tüten Gummibärchen am Tag ersetzte  

Das wird man wieder los, auch ohne Rauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (2. Januar 2007)

Ja dann lasse ich mich doch auch mal mitreissen:

Ich bin der Simon,
bin 37 Jahre alt,
bin 179cm hoch
und wiege 115kg!

Es wird also Zeit. Eigentlich nehme ich es mir jedes Jahr und auch zwischendurch immer wieder vor, endlich abzunehmen. Genutzt hat es jedoch nichts :-( Zugenommen habe ich und so schwer wie gestern war ich noch nie.  

Also setze ich mir ein erstes Ziel von 10% (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen), das wären 103,5 - abgerundet 100kg. Aber welcher Zeitraum? 2kg pro Monat wären in Ordnung, daraus errechnen sich 7,5 Monate, also Mitte Juli.
Und dann mindestens halten bis Ende des Jahres.

Es fragt sich aber, wie ich von den Süßigkeiten loskomme. Ich bewege mich ja gern und viel, aber im Büro ist es nur sitzend stressig und da hole ich mir doch gerne die Leckereien unten von der Tanke... Ich glaube, das ist mein Hauptproblem - irgendwelche Tricks, wie ich mich austricksen kann?  

Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Aison (3. Januar 2007)

3x pro Woche eine Tour ist sehr gut. Ich würde allerdings in die Tour noch ein paar intensive Minuten einbauen. Z.B. 1-5min lang Gas geben, dann wieder locker weiter. Das verbrennt dann die Kalorien! Einfach bisschen rumfahren bringt in dem Sinne wenig, vorallem wenn das Ziel darin besteht abzuspecken.

1kg pro Woche ist übrigens ganz realistisch, das schaffe ich jeweils sogar, wenn ich den "Winterspeck" loswerden will (wobei man bei mir kaum von Speck sprechen kann). Also sollte es erst recht bei Übergewicht gehen.

gruss


----------



## K3RMIT (3. Januar 2007)

UM HIMMELSWILLEN !!!!!
DAS VERFLUCHTE SYLVESTER.....TIRAMISU, SNACKS USW
    
170cm
33 Jahre alt 
86,6 Kg
 
Höchststand waren mal 96Kg und Tiefststand 76Kg und da will ich wieder hin =)
Zumindest letztes Jahr hob i scho an da 79kg marke gekratzt


----------



## Dr_Ufo (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
hier kommt ein weiterer Kämpfer gegen die wachsende Wampe. 49 Jahre alt, 177 cm und nach Weihnachten nun 80,4 kg. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich etwa 4000 km geradelt, die meisten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (ca 23 km einfach) gesammelt. Zum Abnehmen hat es jedoch nicht gereicht. Zwischen Jan 06 und jetzt liegen etwa +5 kg. 
Meine Strategie: Längere Trainingseinheiten einbauen. Mehr radeln. Keine Süßigkeiten mehr, weitgehender Verzicht auf Weißmehlprodukte. Und den geliebten Rotwein gibts nur noch sparsam an Wochenenden. 
Grüßle
Ufo


----------



## Matze. (3. Januar 2007)

Ich mach auch mit, 94,8Kg auf 188cm verteilt ist auch bei muskulösem Korperbau  zuviel, aber wie bei Tvaellen auch ist die Sache mit 38 Jahren und Schichtdienst nicht ganz so einfach .
Angepeiltes Ziel sind 90 - 91 Kg ohne Muskelabbau. Hört sich vielleicht viel an, aber bei Brustumfang 113 und Oberschenkel 64cm sind 85Kg einfach nicht möglich (würde auch nicht mehr gut aussehen ). Bis 01.04 ist Zeit.



> Da helfen auch seit 4 jahren regelmäßiges Biken, 3 mal die Woche zwische 3-6 Stunden, oftmals im Fettverbrennungsbereicht nix.



Es gibt keinen Fettverbrennungsbereich  lieber mal richtig krachen lassen und auspowern als immer nur lahm rumzugurken dann geht auch wieder was runter.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2007)

Sikk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist mein Hauptproblem - irgendwelche Tricks, wie ich mich austricksen kann?
> 
> Ciao erstmal,
> Sikk



Das kenne ich gut! Bei uns hatte immer jemand was dabei! Versuche, wenn Du schon was kauft, das bißl einzuteilen und nicht auf Deinem Schreibtisch stehen zu lassen! Trag Dein Zeug zu einem Kollegen / Kollegin und  hole Dir was bei Bedarf. Dann musst Du jedesmal betteln, evtl. erntest Du auch blöde Kommentare. Und wenn Du z.B. viel Telefonieren musst, kommst Du eh nicht so oft dazu, zum Kollegen zu rennen.


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Fettverbrennungsbereich


Echt  Die Info ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Was ist Grundlagentraining dann ? Und hast Du irgendwo ne (Internet-) Quelle wo ich das mal nachlesen kann 


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und wenn Du z.B. viel Telefonieren musst, kommst Du eh nicht so oft dazu, zum Kollegen zu rennen.


Ein typischer Frauentipp, der bei Männern nicht funktioniert  Ansonsten gute Ideen 

Das hab ich gestern gegessen: Morgens nix, Mittags grünen, gemischten Salat mit einem Körnerbrötchen, Abends ein belegtes Körnerbrötchen, bissi Gelbwurst mit Senf, Tomate, Gewürzgurke, Joghurt, 3 Karotten, viel verdünnte Schorle, viel Kaffee, ein Espresso mit ZUCKER 

Ps: Dodaal viel Abnehmwillige !! Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Ergebnisse kommende Woche.


----------



## Dr_Ufo (3. Januar 2007)

Ich habe ein paar interessante Artikel im Web gefunden:
Zum Thema "Fettverbrennung im Sport": http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html.
Zum Thema "Ernährung und Sport": http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/gesundeernaehrung.html und http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/glykaemindex.html
Alle von einem Sport- und Ernährungsmediziner (Dr. Moosburger)
Und noch ein interessantes Interview mit ihm:
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/interview.html.
Das Interview geht um das Thema "Abspecken" und ist für uns hier besonders relevant. Sehr lesenswert!

Viele Grüße
Ufo

@Google: Lies mal den Artikel über Fettverbrennung um Sport.


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

Dr_Ufo schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar interessante Artikel im Web gefunden:...............................
> @Google: Lies mal den Artikel über Fettverbrennung um Sport.


 Tsss...Bevor man überhaupt zum Anfordern kommt, kriegt man schon Infos ohne Ende   Danke. Les ich heutabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. Januar 2007)

Recht haste!

Hab grad den Baumkuchen in den Mülleimer geworfen!


----------



## Matze. (3. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tsss...Bevor man überhaupt zum Anfordern kommt, kriegt man schon Infos ohne Ende   Danke. Les ich heutabend.



Die Seiten von Moosburger sind sehr gut und anschaulich geschrieben, mit Beispielen die für jeden verständlich sind. Das sollte man mal den vielen Nordic walking Trainern zu lesen geben, da würde bei vielen eine Welt zusammenbrechen 
Wenn man die Erfahrung mal selbst gemacht, hat daß durch knüppelhartes Training mit ausreichenden Erholungsphasen große Sprünge nach unten gelingen, 
weiß man´s halt besser  .


----------



## Yvoxl (3. Januar 2007)

Süßis austricksen gelingt mir fast nicht. Seit der Adventszeit habe ich täglich auch in die Keksdosen reingegriffen und dies macht sich nun auch bemerkbar. Wenn ich Lust auf Schoki habe greife ich immer zur ganz Dunklen, denn davon kann ich nicht viel essen und der Bedarf ist schnell gedeckt und dann geb ich Ruhe. So andere Sachen wie Trockenobst oder Nüsse, das funktioniert bei mir nicht, ich brauche dann gegen später doch noch Schokolade. Bei den Getränken fällt es mir nicht schwer auf ungesüßte Getränke zurückzugreifen wie Tee oder auch Mineralwasser. 
Wünsche allen Abnehmwilligen viel Erfolg 

Gruß Yvoxl


----------



## Markus23 (3. Januar 2007)

Hi Gleichgesinnte

Bin auch dabei
38 Jahre, 1,82 groß und wiege z.Zt 90kg 
Fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit sind 25km hin und zurück bei Wind und Wetter auf Frühschicht und Nachtschicht. Zudem laufe ich auch noch 2-3 mal die Woche max 20 km. 
Habe mir auch ein Ziel gesetzt Mai 2007 meinen 1 Marathon zu überstehen 

Bye
Markus


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2007)

Bezogen auf den sog. Nachbrenneffekt kann ich nur bestätigen was Moosburger schreibt. Als ich  letztes Jahr ausm Trainingslager zurück war ( ca.700km überwiegend flach und tiefer Puls ) habe ich in den anschließenden 2-3Wochen 5kg verloren, da konnte ich fast schon zusehen! Und da es zu der Zeit immer noch verdammt kalt hier war hab ich auch weiterhin "nur" Grundlage trainiert, für Berge war es mir zu kalt 
Mein Gewicht wollte vor dem TL trotz langer Einheiten nicht runter gehen.

Ich denke die Mischung machts. Auch im Winter ab und an mal kräftig Gas geben und weiterhin richtig lange Grundlageneinheiten fahren ( +3 Std. ).

Aktueller Stand bei mir : 76,4kg


----------



## deathtrap18 (4. Januar 2007)

ja..   das Gewicht ist das eine,

aber der Alkohol ist das andere,  (sorry falls *bischen *off-topic)

1,80 m, 23 J, 73,5 kg

Gewicht passt, und ich komm im Vergleich zu vielen sogar sehr durchtrainierten wirklich hervorragend die Berge rauf, macht mit teilweise schon Spaß die Berge zu schlucken... (so als Motivation für euch)

ABER der Alkhol,..  ich würde ihn gerne ganz abstellen.. aber gerade wenn man noch etwas jünger ist,. und abends unterwegs...  naja.. ihr kennts sicherlich,. 

ich bin mir einfach sicher, das der Konsum am Wochenenden, insgesamt einfach auch sehr negativ ist und das training zu nichte macht. 

Diverse Versuche absolut keinen Alkhol auf Dauer zu trinken schlagen fehl.

Fortgehen, Feieren, egal welche abendlichen Aktivitäten,. mit Alk macht es mehr Spaß,. und 2 Bier am Wochenende würde ich nicht mal für schlecht halten,.. (aber klaro: sobald das erste drinne ist..   folgt der Rest) 

Mein Ziel ist 2007 ganz trocken zu verbringen. (kein Vodka, usw..., trotz das Bier ja sogar in geringen Mengen recht gesund wirken soll, werde ich ihn   auch komplett streichen,. sonst gehts nicht)

das schlimmste ist das ich am 14. Jan Geburtstag habe...     soll ich nach dem Geburtstag anfangen? oder besser sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (4. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal "mitmachen". 
Habe im letzten Jahr wie viele andere auch jobbedingt nur wenig bis gar keinen Sport gemacht (die 4 Jahre davor 2 mal de Woche Fußball und vor den 4 Jahren zudem auch noch sehr viel biken - Größenordnung 10TKM/p.a.).
Verbunden mit Fastfood, Süßzeug und sonstigen Ernährungssünden habe ich mich so von (ich erinnere mich noch gut) 85kg bei 193 und damals 22 Jahren auf 105kg in 10 Jahren "entwickelt".
Im Sommer letzten Jahres habe ich mit einem Freund für den Herbst einen Alpencross anvisiert, nach 4 Wochen "einfahren" gings dann los und trotz meines desolaten Traininszustandes hat der Alpencross ganz gut geklappt. Va aber hab ich bez. Biken wieder richtig Feuer gefangen. Dann kam leider zum Ende des Jahres ein Hörsturz dazu, der mich auf anraten meines Docs dann dazu bewegt hat meine Ernährung umzustellen. Das habe ich dann Anfang Dezember begonnen. Seither habe ich, trotz Weihnachten (und das war hart) 6 kg runter. 
Dh ich stehe heute bei 193 - 99kg - fast 33 Lenze.
Meine "beiläufigen" Aktivitäten zur Ernährungsumstellung sind: 2-3 mal ins Kiesertraining und 1-2 mal die Woche biken (2-3 Std.). Wobei ich die letzten 3Wochen fast täglich aktiv war. 
Grundsätzlich denke ich wie oben schon einer geschrieben hat, dass die Bilanz von aufgenommenen Kalos zu verbrauchten/abgegebenen Kalos einfach stimmen muss. D.h.:
1) weniger rein -> gesünder und weniger essen 
2) mehr raus    -> mehr Sport
Mein Zielgewicht: < 95kg, ideal währen 90kg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2007)

@ Deathtrap:
Unrealistische Ziele sind kontraproduktiv, weil Du sie eh nicht einhalten kannst und dann nur noch mehr frustriert bist. Laß´ halt vorerst mal den Schnaps weg und versuche den Bierkonsum einzuschränken. Fange halt später mit Bier an, dann brauchst Du nicht während des feuchtfröhlichen Abends umsteigen. Versuch mal, die Reduktion mit alkoholarmen bzw. alk-freiem Bier zu unterstützen, mittlerweile schmeckt das nicht mehr so schlecht und man gewöhnt sich daran.


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2007)

Dr_Ufo schrieb:


> @Google: Lies mal den Artikel über Fettverbrennung um Sport.


Hab ich mittlerweile gemacht  Sehr aufschlussreich. Den Artikel kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

@[email protected] Deine Aussage "Fortgehen, Feieren, egal welche abendlichen Aktivitäten,. mit Alk macht es mehr Spaß"...macht die Dir keine Angst ? Um in Deiner Freizeit gut drauf zu sein brachst Du den Alk ? Das stimmt mich bedenklich. Lass die schei§§ Schnäpse weg und reduziere stark den Bierkonsum.

Wenn Du erst mal ein Bierchen trinkst dann folgt der Rest ?  Hört sich gar nicht gut an   Pass auf in dir steckt Suchtpotential ! Ich meine das Ernst !!

Was hab ich gestern gegessen:

Morgens: belegtes Vollkornbrötchen zu 3/4
Mittags: gemmischten Salat mit Thunfisch, bissi Schafskäse, Vollkornbrötchen
Abends: belegtes Vollkornbrötchen, 1/2 Scheibe Brot. Tomate, Gewürzgurken, 3 karotten

Wieder viel verdünnte Apfelschorle, Kaffee

Grüße

Google


----------



## deathtrap18 (4. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Deine Aussage "Fortgehen, Feieren, abendlichen Aktivitäten,. mit Alk macht es mehr Spaß"...macht die Dir keine Angst ? Um in Deiner Freizeit gut drauf zu sein brachst Du den Alk ? Das stimmt mich bedenklich. Lass die schei§§ Schnäpse weg und reduziere stark den Bierkonsum.Google



also,. in 80 % meiner Freizeit (Tagsüber) gehe ich fast immer nur Biken oder Aktivitäten draussen. und ich brauch keinen Alk um gut drauf zu sein,. kannst du mir glauben.   

ich habe es vielleicht überdramatisch ausgedrückt: weil ich das mit dem Alk sogar viel ernster nehme als andere meines Alters, (sonst würde ich da keinen Gedanken verschwenden)...    und es ist nunmal eine Erfahrung (das viele Abende mit einigen paar Bier (tut mir leid so ist es) einfach lustiger sind. (es geht auch ohne..  aber in unserer Gesellschaft,. leider selten.



Google schrieb:


> Wenn Du erst mal ein Bierchen trinkst dann folgt der Rest ?  Hört sich gar nicht gut an   Pass auf in dir steckt Suchtpotential ! Ich meine das Ernst !!
> Google




ich meinte damit: entweder du trinkst nichts.. wenn du denkst ich "trink" nur 1 bier,. dann werden es dann doch 5- 6 stück. (das kennt jeder, und nicht jeder ist Suchtgefährdet)

vielleicht drücke ich es auch falsch aus,. aber ich finde es halt selber ungut:  Es gibt einfach zu viele Anlässe,. bei denen immer wieder alk dabei ist: fangen wir mal an: Sylvester, 6. Jan. Geburtstag einer Freundin, 14. Jan. mein Geburtstag,..  (das geht immer so weiter).. und darum will ich das ganze komplett abstellen.

http://www.t-mobile-cyclingtour.de/modules.php?name=Fahrerdetails&mid=77011&saisonpl=2006&mode=pl
ich mache zwar bei keinen Profirennen mit,. .aber jedermannrennen und Wettkämpfe bin ich immer gern dabei, deshalb ist mir das Wichtig. viele die Biken rauchen trotzdem. ich rauche nicht,. und will nun auch absolut auf Alk verzichten können.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Was hab ich gestern gegessen:
> 
> Morgens: belegtes Vollkornbrötchen zu 3/4
> Mittags: gemmischten Salat mit Thunfisch, bissi Schafskäse, Vollkornbrötchen
> ...



Hmm, pass halt auf daß dein Stoffwechsel sich nicht "gegen dich" wendet, soll heißen, wenn der Körper plötzlich mit wenig Nahrung konfrontiert wird kann das u.U. dazu führen daß er dann nur noch sehr wenig verbrennt und alles, wirklich ALLES ansetzt was er bekommt, selbst noch das kleinste Fitzelchen Fett! Dann kanns passieren daß man,auch mit Sport, zunimmt obwohl man wenig isst! So ist mir das letzten Winter passiert......aber das muss ja nicht bei jedem gleich sein!  

Desweiteren glaube auch ich daß absolute Verbote nicht wirken. Dann lieber einschränken, egal ob es sich dabei um süßes, deftiges oder hochprozentiges handelt. Gerade im letzeren Fall ist Vorsicht angebracht......


----------



## Rotten67 (4. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir eine Excel Tabelle gebastelt in der alles Dokumetiert wird. Wer Interessse hat bitte melden.
Es gibt eine Monats und eine Tagesübersicht. Euer Sport findet auch Berücksichtigung. 
Nach Eingabe des Gewichts automatisch die Differenz zum monatlichen Wunschgewicht, der Fettgehalt in %  (wenn Waage vorhanden) und in kg. Sonst sind noch andere Spielereien dabei.


----------



## Bond007 (5. Januar 2007)

Dann kommt wohl jetzt das ziemlich krasse Gegenteil - aber ich fühl mich damit sauwohl und wird bis zu Bikebeginn wohl wieder a biss´l nach unten geh´n.  
Größe: 1,86
Alter: 27
*Gewicht: ca. 64-65 kg*
Hab scho seit Ewigkeiten auf eine _allgemeine gesunde Ernährung_ geachtet, komm damit prima über die Runden, dennoch gibt´s bei mir fast jeden Tag a Süssigkeit.  
Solang´s Wetter net nach Biken ausschaut, geh ich *jeden Tag* meine Runde joggen, jetzt in meiner 4-Tages-Urlaubswoche führte ich dies sogar gestern & heute gleich *2x* durch.  
Dennoch freu i mi scho wieda narrisch auf´s Biken...aber wer tut das net!


----------



## x-rossi (6. Januar 2007)

hallo google,



Google schrieb:


> Ich hab halt leider immer wieder Phasen wo ich so richtig hirnlos fressen kann. Da helfen auch seit 4 jahren regelmäßiges Biken, 3 mal die Woche zwische  3-6 Stunden, oftmals im Fettverbrennungsbereicht nix. Wenns mich packt dann packts mich





Google schrieb:


> Was hab ich gestern gegessen:
> 
> Morgens: belegtes Vollkornbrötchen zu 3/4
> Mittags: gemmischten Salat mit Thunfisch, bissi Schafskäse, Vollkornbrötchen
> ...



hmm, hmm, hmm ... ich weiß nicht, ob du das richtig angehst 

schau mal, ich esse am tag 7x, kann mir das aber auch leisten. jetzt wirst du dich natürlich fragen, wie das denn überhaupt gehen soll. das ist aber ganz einfach und nach ein wenig reflexion auch nachvollziehbar.

ich portioniere mit bloßer hand (in der anfangsphase heiligt der zweck unbedingt alle mittel) und nicht nach augenmaß, meine umgebung habe ich schon darauf ein- und umgestellt und teilweise sogar angeimpft. keine angst, am büffe würde ich das natürlich nicht machen. im gegenteil: da würde ich sogar reinhauen, was geht (also nicht mit der hand, sondern in den magen  )

es ist halt so, dass man portionen mit kelle und auge nicht richtig abschätzen kann, wenn man haptiker ist. und seit ich die hände benutze, entdecke ich in mir dezent wieder animalische ur-instinkte. es ist halt die softe form des "die krallen in die beute hauen"   

wie groß schätzt du deinen magen ein? eine hand voll? zwei hände voll? (so mit einer hand in die schüssel gelangt und gegriffen)

wieviel gramm wiegt zwei hände voll nahrung? wieviel energie beinhaltet zwei hände voll nahrung?

wieviel energie braucht dein körper für 2-3 stunden? kannst du dein hungergefühl gut interpretieren und timen?

bist du ein ektomorpher, mesomorpher oder endomorpher athlet? die meisten hier in deinem thread pendeln wohl zwischen dem meso- und endomorphen zustand hin und her.

du musst weniger essen - klar. aber doch nicht gleich sooo wenig!

gruß
rossi


----------



## Georgme (6. Januar 2007)

ich glaube , dass er nachts schlafwandelt und den kühlschrank plündert...


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2007)

Ach, so schlimm diäte ich gar nicht wie das jetzt aussieht.

Die ersten 3 Tage der Woche ist das in etwa mein  Essenspensum was ich gepostet habe. Donnerstags oder Freitags gönne ich mir dann auch schon mal ein Bier und ess ne Kleinigkeit mehr.

Freitagnachmittag gibts ein bisserl Kuchen, Abends darfs auch mal ein Brötchen mehr sein.

Übers Wochenende esse ich dann recht normal, vielleicht mit einem Wink bewußter auf Diät gerichtet. 1-2 Bier am WE dürfens auch sein. Das mach ich 2 Wochen so, dann purzeln schon mal so um die 3,5 Kg. Natürlich mit viel Sport kombiniert (Diese Woche mach ich grad bikepause und ich merk wie beschwerlich das Gewicht schmilzt) Dann gibts eine Woche Diätpause, d.h. normal und sehr bewußt essen.

Diese 2 Wochendiätblöcke mit einer darauffolgenden einwöchigen Diätpause kommen bei mir sehr gut, zumal ich festgestellt habe, dass dann mein Stoffwechsel nicht so runterfährt.

Diese Blöcke mach ich so lang bis ich mein Wunschgewicht erreicht habe.

Hey Leute ! Am Montag heißts Hosen runter. Da will ich die ersten Ergebnisse hören. Ob weniger oder mehr   

@[email protected] Kannste mal kurz ektomorpher, mesomorpher und endomorpher athlet erklären  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Januar 2007)

wiki: Körperbautyp


----------



## sekt88 (7. Januar 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Größe: 1,86
> Alter: 27
> *Gewicht: ca. 64-65 kg*



186cm ---65Kg!!!!!!!! 
Anorexia Nervosa?
Fragility in Old Age?
How about adding 10 Kilos Muscle?
Or are you running around the around the Earth Marathon?


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (7. Januar 2007)

werde euch auch unterstüzen meine fetter bierbauch muss auch wech schick musser wieder werden


----------



## Markus23 (7. Januar 2007)

Aslo ich kann diese Woche vergessen. 
Da meine Frau am WE Geb. hatte, war das schlemmen riesig und das so mal halt auch anhand der Waage  
Habe aber zuglück nicht zugenommen sondern Gewicht gehalten  
Dank des Laufpensums von 45km in dieser Woche manno wo wäre ich den dann ohne die schlemmerei 

Aslo hier mein Gewicht 90kg  

Bye
Markus


----------



## Bond007 (7. Januar 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 186cm ---65Kg!!!!!!!!
> Anorexia Nervosa?
> Fragility in Old Age?
> How about adding 10 Kilos Muscle?
> Or are you running around the around the Earth Marathon?



  ...nix von all dem...  
simply FEELING GOOD -nothing else!!!!!!!!! 

...und stell Dir vor, i probier´s mit dem *2x laufen* sogar gleich ab morg´n aus, dafür schwing i mi sogar a 3/4-Stunde eher aus den Federn, mal seh´n, ob ma des auf Dauer taugt!


----------



## ScottErda (7. Januar 2007)

So, heute ist der 07.01.2007:

Gewicht: 99,3 kg
Größe: 187 cm

Traning war diese Woche Mittwoch, Freitag und heute jeweils 40 min. laufen.
Gegessen hab ich normal. Am Freitag hat ein Kumple von mir Geburtstag gefeiert, da gab es ein wenig Bier (bis morgens um 5).

Nächsten Sonntag gibts wieder Neues von Mir. 
Will mir die Woche mein neues Bike bestellen und hoffe das es bis ende Jan. da ist.

P.S. kommt doch mal wieder auf die Fakten zurück, anstatt sich hier zu unterhalten als wären wir (fast) im KTWR-Bereich!


so long


----------



## Sikk (7. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

dann möchte ich auch mal updaten, keine Ahnung, ob ich morgen früh dazu komme:

Ich wiege heute 110,5 kg. Das sind 4,5 Liter Wasser weniger. Obwohl meine Ärztin, bei der ich zum Kaffee eingeladen war, meinte, das sei nicht nur Wasser.
Mein Bauchumfang hat sich gerade mal einen cm verringert, aber den verrate ich Euch nicht ;-)

Wie bin ich es bis jetzt angegangen?
Zunächste habe ich mir diese Software mal runtergeladen, komme aber nicht so damit zurecht. Aber dort war das lowcarbforum.de irgendwo hinterlegt und obwohl ich eigentlich Atkins für überbewertet habe, fand ich ein paar Sachen einleuchtend.

Nun muss ich gestehen, dass es bei mir bis jetzt zumindest bombig anschlägt, keine Kohlenhydrate zu essen. Von der Nahrungsumstellung war es kaum problematisch, nur dass meine Frau jetzt morgens alleine Brötchen isst und ich stattdessen einen Eiweisshake und eine Scheibe Schinken oder so frühstücke. Und es macht mich sogar satt.
Dumm nur: Keine Nudeln, kein Mars, Snickers oder Raider. Und man muss halt beim Einkaufen aufpassen.

Letztens habe ich sogar geträumt, dass mir ein kleiner Junge vor Mitleid eine große Tasche mit Süßigkeiten geschenkt hat...
Aber da muss ich ja jetzt hart bleiben :-(

Sport war nur Samstag anderthalb Stunden Joggen, sonst nichts.

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm



Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg







Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## da_dude (7. Januar 2007)

Ist hier noch Platz für einen Bierbauch? Würd gern mitmachen. 

Größe so 1.83.
Gewicht 85 Kilo

Ziel: Gewicht erstmal 75. hauptsache der Speck muss weg. Wenn das Gewicht am Ende nicht stimmt, ist nicht sooo schlimm, hauptsache der Speck muss wech. Werd dann Morgen also am Montag anfangen das ganze in Angriff zu nehmen. Find die Idee von dem Thread übrigens Super. Hätt aber noch eine Idee. Und zwar könnten wir doch ne Prozenttabelle oder sowas änliches erstellen. Wo mann dan jeden Tag oder jede Woche je nach dem seine Ergebnisse postet und dann am Ende das ganze hier veröffentlichen.... Wäre das nicht ne gute Idee? Bringt vieleicht mehr Ehrgeiz bei uns allen. Achja.... ich bin noch frische 18 jahre und hoffe schneller radfahren zu können. und wie ich so schön inner Bike gelesen habe zählt jedes Gramm. Soo krass muss es bei mir nich werden, aber schneller werden, wäre schon toll. Und JA ich nehme für MICH ab. Nicht für EUCH oder sonst wen 

Euer dude.


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Find die Idee von dem Thread übrigens Super. Hätt aber noch eine Idee. Und zwar könnten wir doch ne Prozenttabelle oder sowas änliches erstellen. Wo mann dan jeden Tag oder jede Woche je nach dem seine Ergebnisse postet und dann am Ende das ganze hier veröffentlichen.... Wäre das nicht ne gute Idee?


 Erst mal willkommen bei den Diätwilligen !

Gute Idee mit der Tabelle  Jetzt muß sich nur noch einer finden  

Mein Ergebnis:

02.01.2007: 84,8
08.01.2007: 83,0

Wochenerfolg: -1,8
Gesamterfolg : -1,8

Sportliche Betätigung:

Bikepause bis vorgestern...gestern dann 5 Stunden Biken im Grundlagenbereich mit ein paar wenigen Minutenspurts.


@[email protected]  Bleib dran !

Ps. Ich mach das alles für mich !  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Januar 2007)

So:

02.01.2007: 76,6kg
08.01.2007: 76kg

Erfolg gesamt : - 0,6 kg

Sport : letzte Woche insgesamt ca.13,5 Std. Training, davon 1 Std. Kraft Studio.

Bins gewohnt, daß es langsam bei mir geht. Spätestens Anfang März, wenns ins Trainingslager geht, steht der Großangriff an. Hab ja schon geschrieben daß das letztes mal bei mir Wunder gewirkt hat.

Nuja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (8. Januar 2007)

So jetzt ich :

2.01. = 89,5 kg
7.01. = 88,5 kg

1kg pro Woche trotz 3x Studio so kann das wegen mir weitergehen.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## Portugise (8. Januar 2007)

Hey ich bin 19 Jahre und hab mit 1,80 m en niedriges gewicht von 62 kg. Aber hey ich bin froh damit. Halte dieses Gewicht auch schon seit über 4 Jahren und zwar durch 5-6 Liter Flüssigkeit (Wasser, Saft und Milch) am Tag und einer ausgewogenen Ernährung. Also zu allen Diäten dieser Welt, sie bringen nur für kurze Zeit was. Um wirklich abzunehmen ist eine Essensumstellung nötig. En Kumpel von mir war auch lange Zeit etwas schwerer aufem Bike unterwegs und irgendwann hats ihm gereicht. Er hat im Monat, wie auch heute noch, eine Woche sich nur von Obst und Wasser ernährt. Hatte ihn selbst für ein wenig verrückt erklärt, da mir nich klar war, das man sich auch an Obst satt essen kann. Also probiert das ma es hilft. Er is 1,90m groß und wog am anfang 90 kilo jetzt nur noch ein konstantes Gewicht von 75 kilo.


----------



## Bond007 (8. Januar 2007)

*@Portugise:* Willkommen im Club...ham mir ja fast die gleichen, guten Voraussetzungen!  
Bin heut früh gleich um 5:00 beim Laufen gwesen und heut Abend des gleiche nochmals, da hat ma jeweils danach an gsunden Appetit, so sollt´s sein!  
Trink am Tag auch locker meine 1,5-2 Liter Flüssigkeit, des is echt irre, was dies an "Hunger" wegnimmt.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2007)

Halli, Hallo  

Wenn mich meine subjektive Wahrnehmung nicht täuscht, stehen den umfangreichen Willensbekundungen zur Diät nur einige wenige Erfolgsmeldungen gegenüber....

Was ist los ? Wo bleiben die posts ?  

Grüße

Google, _der weiterhin abnehmen wird auch wenn er gerade ein Bierchen geniesst_


----------



## Steinie (9. Januar 2007)

Tachchen auch !Bin nach einerWoche von 99   auf 96 kg   runter!!!
Aber ich denke nach 4-5 Wochen kann eher eine Erfolgsmeldung abgeben werden !Wenn die Rate so bleibt   .........
Werde nächsten Montag noch mal Angaben machen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppl (9. Januar 2007)

hilfe

da bin ich wohl hier der schwerste.

1.90 klein
118,8 leicht

und ich will da endlich weg von!!!!!! 


ziehl 95-100 kg!!!

ich will ich will!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mischiman (9. Januar 2007)

Mein Ziel für 2007: 2stellig werden! 

Wie? Radeln, keine Diät, weniger Alkohol.

Wann? Ich bin gestartet ins 2007 mit 2x die Woche mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und zurück. Demnächst sollen es 3x, 4x und 5x die Woche werden.

Das sind dann zwischen 35km - 40km am Tag und wirklich keine Freude.

Aber das draußen sein ist viel besser als hier in der Firma, von der ich jetzt noch nach Hause fahren muss 

Mischiman


----------



## stoppl (9. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars dieses Jahr !!! Allerdings ohne Vorsatz.
> 
> Anfang 2006 warens noch ca. 130 kg bei 1,92 m
> Anfang Oktober 2006 88 kg
> ...



kannst du mir das bitte nochmal genauer erklären!

das ist ja hardcore    *42kg*

*respekt*


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2007)

ich (1,77m) bin im oktober von 68kg auf 64-65kg runter, nur durch eine umstellung der ernährung (keine diät!), also von vegetarisch auf vegan. die positive wirkung von viel obst, gemüse, gesunden fetten und proteinen ist ja schon lange kein geheimnis mehr. mich bewusst zu ernähren ist mir dabei sehr wichtig, als sportler sollte man generell schauen, dass man seinen im vergleich zum coach-potaeto erhöhten nährstoffbedarf deckt, also nicht zu krass hungern leute 
meine winterform ist dabei ganz okay, fahre so häufig es geht, jedoch ohne trainingsplan usw. muskeltraining mache zusätzlich auch etwas, für rücken, arme usw. gestern hab' ich mal 'nen schnupper-besuch im fitness studio gemacht, 1 woche gratis halt. für schlechtwetter-muffel schon okay, für mich aber nicht das wahre.

mein vorsatz: muskeln stärken und viel aktiv sein


----------



## Journeyman (9. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Halli, Hallo
> 
> Wenn mich meine subjektive Wahrnehmung nicht täuscht, stehen den umfangreichen Willensbekundungen zur Diät nur einige wenige Erfolgsmeldungen gegenüber....
> 
> Was ist los ? Wo bleiben die posts ?


Na ich klammer mich mal aus in Sachen abnehmen. Denn ich möchte "nur" meinen KFA senken. Und in den paar Tagen wird das bei mir nicht so recht klappen.
Wenn mal eine Erfolgsmeldung kommen soll, dann allenfalls eher monatlich.
An Gewicht habe ich 1 kg zugenommen. 
Nun also 91 Kilo auf der Uhr.


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @randi
> 80,7 kg, wie haste denn das geschafft?
> 
> APULIEN APULIEN APULIEN


----------



## sponge-bob (11. Januar 2007)

@ sikk: statt 1-3 mal die woche 1.5 h laufen, lieber 6-7 mal 1 h, dann machts vielleicht auch schneller spaß, und der erfolg wird größer sein.

@ adrenalino: krafttraining ist genau das gegenteil, was zur gewichtsabnahme hilft...


----------



## sponge-bob (11. Januar 2007)

@ sikk: statt 1-3 mal die woche 1.5 h laufen, lieber 6-7 mal 1 h, dann machts vielleicht auch schneller spaß, und der erfolg wird größer sein.

@ adrenalino: krafttraining ist genau das gegenteil, was zur gewichtsabnahme hilft, klar kommt auch drauf an, ob du kraftausdauer, maximalkraft.. machst.

wünsch euch noch viel erfolg


----------



## Journeyman (11. Januar 2007)

Zählt hier einer von den "Dicken" eigentlich seine Kalorien oder macht ihr das frei nach Schnauze und Gefühl?

Ich selber bin weder der Erbsenzähler in Sachen Kalorien.


----------



## pongi (11. Januar 2007)

krafttraining wird definitiv das gewicht nicht verringern sondern eher erhöhen ABER es verbrennt fett. die gewichtszunahme liegt darin das man muskeln aufbaut die schwerer sind als fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ufo (12. Januar 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> krafttraining wird definitiv das gewicht nicht verringern sondern eher erhöhen ABER es verbrennt fett. die gewichtszunahme liegt darin das man muskeln aufbaut die schwerer sind als fett.



Dazu kommt, dass Muskeln in Ruhe ihre Energie nahezu ausschließlich aus der Fettverbrennung beziehen. Mehr Muskelmasse bedeutet daher einen größeren Grundumsatz. Muskelaufbautraining ist daher eine hervorragende Methode, den Körperfettanteil zu verringern (und darauf kommts ja an!). 

Ufo


----------



## Herbstbeiker (12. Januar 2007)

Überdick bin ich nicht, nur etwas untergroß:

105kg
180cm

Ziel 80kg bis Ende 2007
Bei der Größe läßt sich wohl nicht viel ändern...


----------



## Markus23 (12. Januar 2007)

Hi bin heute von einer kleinen Geschäftsreise wieder gekommen (war für 5 Tage in Frankfurt) und   habe 2 kg zugelegtvon 90kg auf 91,8kg. Konnte nichts machen war ewig in Meetings und auf Geschäftsessen  . So werde heute es noch mal mit der Familie mir gut gehen lassen uund ab morgen greife ich dann wieder an


----------



## Dr_Ufo (12. Januar 2007)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Zählt hier einer von den "Dicken" eigentlich seine Kalorien oder macht ihr das frei nach Schnauze und Gefühl?
> 
> Ich selber bin weder der Erbsenzähler in Sachen Kalorien.



Kalorienzählen macht krank! Ich denke, jeder weiß inzwischen, was gute Ernährung ist und wann man sich überfrisst, merkt man auch. Frei Schnauze und Gefühl ist schon das richtige.

Ufo


----------



## x-rossi (12. Januar 2007)

Dr_Ufo schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass Muskeln in Ruhe ihre Energie nahezu ausschließlich aus der Fettverbrennung beziehen. Mehr Muskelmasse bedeutet daher einen größeren Grundumsatz. Muskelaufbautraining ist daher eine hervorragende Methode, den Körperfettanteil zu verringern (und darauf kommts ja an!).



bei euch muss man ja echt immer wieder annehmen, dass ihr innerhalb 14 tagen 10 kg muskelmasse aufbaut und dann im schlaf 2.000 kcal verbrennt


----------



## K3RMIT (12. Januar 2007)

denke nicht das kalorienzählen krank macht, ich übertreibs zwar nicht aber hab mich mal bei Weigth Watchers angemeldet und nutze nun den online Tagesplaner wo ich mein Essen eingebe und teilweise ist man dann schon schockiert.
Man denkt sich "is ja net so schlimm" und dann sieht man erst das man für 2 Wurstbrote sich eigtl. fast ein komplettes "gutes" Hauptmenu hätte genehmigen können.

Was Muskelaufbau betrifft, wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, je mehr Muskelmasse desto höher der grundumsatz.Leider muss deswegen das Fett immer noch weg durch Ausdauertraining


----------



## pongi (12. Januar 2007)

jein. klar muss das fett trotzdem weg, aber das tolle an den muckis ist ja (ausser das man endlich das gurkenglas aufbekommen und die mädels beeindrucken kann) das sie rundum die uhr fett verbrennen, einfach nur dadurch das sie da sind.


----------



## randi (13. Januar 2007)

39Jahre 182cm und Gewicht am 1.1.07 80,7kg.
Aktuelles Gewicht am 13.01.07 78,5kg und 15,3% Fett


----------



## Markus23 (13. Januar 2007)

randi schrieb:


> 39Jahre 182cm und Gewicht am 1.1.07 80,7kg.
> Aktuelles Gewicht am 13.01.07 78,5kg und 15,3% Fett


Respekt
Was ist den dein Vorsatz ? Körperfettanteil auf 10% zureduzieren  wäre froh 80,7 kg zuwiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (14. Januar 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Überdick bin ich nicht, nur etwas untergroß:
> 
> 105kg
> 180cm
> ...


HI Herbstbeiker,

warste in der Gegend hier letztes Jahr?  Bin auch noch untergroß. 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman

PS. Frohes neues noch nachträglich!


----------



## ZakMcCracken (14. Januar 2007)

Hellas,

bin auch ein vom ewigen Winterspeck betroffener ( zu klein für mein gewicht und die Beine sitzen soweit hinten, sodass der Bauch soweit vorsteht   ). Bin 1,78 m groß und wog am 04.01.07 91 kg   War zwar schon immer etwas moppelig, aber so schwer war ich noch nie!! Da ich mit zahlreichen Diäten ( unter anderem auch schon mit dem genannten *Almased *Pulver ) nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, habe ich mich von meiner Freundin überreden lassen, mich auch bei Weightwatchers anzumelden. 



K3RMIT schrieb:


> denke nicht das kalorienzählen krank macht, ich übertreibs zwar nicht aber hab mich mal bei Weigth Watchers angemeldet und nutze nun den online Tagesplaner wo ich mein Essen eingebe und teilweise ist man dann schon schockiert.



Ich kann mir K3RMIT da nur anschließen, man ist wirklich verdutzt, was man sich "gutgläubig" in die Figur schiebt  

Bin jetzt seit 10 Tagen bei Weightwatchers, dazu kommt (fast) täglich mind. 30Minuten auf der Rolle und wenn möglich noch 15 Minütchen leichtes Krafttraining ( ist das Hampeln auf einem Bauchmuskeltrainer auch Krafttraining? ).

Am Wochenende versuche ich dann entweder eine längere Tour mit dem Bike zu machen oder fleißig zu joggen ( was mir dunkelheitsbedingt unter der Woche kaum gelingt ).

Ergebnis heute morgen 87,5 kg. Das ist (für mich) ein guter Anfang. 

Gruß

zakky

PS: ja ja, die Profis werden lachen, aber ich habe die letzten 12 Monate 0,00 Sport gemacht, da fällt der Anfang sauschwer


----------



## K3RMIT (14. Januar 2007)

Haar saugut...Zak Mc Cracken....da werden erinnerungen wach *gg* Aber ich fand Maniac Mansion geiler 

Jo Weight Watchers bin ich auch seit ca. 10 Tage dabei, früher schob ich mir immer so kleine Zwischenmahlzeiten rein die eben das übel waren, mit den Tagesplaner schränkt man sich leichter ein bzw lernt das essen neu indem man sich denkt "Ok dann lieber ne gute leckere Hauptmahlzeit als so kleine Abfallsachen"

Wenn du die letzten Jahre kein Sport machtes dann lass anfangs ruhig angehen, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft am besten unter aufsicht eines Trainers und langsam alles steigern.

das hampeln auf einen Bauchmuskeltrainer ist Kraftraining 
Versuch das mal weiter auszubauen mit Fitnesstudio usw


----------



## ToM04 (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich bin auch dabei. 

in 6 Tagen bin ich 28, 172cm groß und ca. 78kg.

Ziel ist ca. 70kg und ne gute Fitness um meinen ersten Alpencross zu bewältigen.
Termin für Cross ist schon fixiert und das motiviert...

ToM


----------



## zena (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs  
ja das Leid mit den Kilos kann ich nachvollziehen. Da ich persönlich von Diäten und FDH nix halte versuch ich es dieses Jahr mit einem Ernährungstagebuch um die hartnäckigen 4-5 Kg loszuwerden.
Da ich 2006 ca. 320 Stunden, 6000 km und 42000Hm abgespuhlt habe liegt es nicht am mangelnden Sport dass ich nicht abgenommen habe sondern wahrscheinlich an der Ernährung.
Es ist ganz hilfreich sich aufzuschreiben wieviel Kalorien man zusichnimmt und wieviel man verbrennt. Es ist ein ganz leichtes Rechenexempel, die Differenz landet auf die Hüfte. Das schwierigste ist bei mir die Disziplin sich bei Schoko zurückzuhalten. 
Ernährungsumstellung ist wichtig: wertvolle Kohlenhydrate, mageres Fleisch, viel Gemüse und Obst max. 20% Fett.

Na denn mal schauen ob es funktioniert...
Grüße Zena


----------



## ZakMcCracken (14. Januar 2007)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Haar saugut...Zak Mc Cracken....da werden erinnerungen wach *gg* Aber ich fand Maniac Mansion geiler



) Aber ich habs falsch geschrieben, es heißt Zak McKracken mit K. Naja, so gehts   Maniac Mansion hab ich nie gespielt. Dafür aber Dott ( Day of the Tentacle ), ich glaub das konnte man als Maniac Mansion 2 bezeichnen, oder war das ein anderes Spiel 

back to Topic:



> Es ist ganz hilfreich sich aufzuschreiben wieviel Kalorien man zusichnimmt und wieviel man verbrennt. Es ist ein ganz leichtes Rechenexempel, die Differenz landet auf die Hüfte. Das schwierigste ist bei mir die Disziplin sich bei Schoko zurückzuhalten.



@zena im Prinzip das gleiche wie Weightwatchers,  nur das einem dort das Rechnen abgenommen wird^^

Ich war erstaunt was da beim ersten Aufschreiben alles zusammengekommen ist 

Vor allem bin ich aber froh das ich mal wieder motiviert bin mich aufs Rad zu setzen und was zu machen. Irgendwie hilft das, wenn man ein paar Leidengenossen ( und Genossinnen ) hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (14. Januar 2007)

wem sagst du das? Seit dem ich alles aufschreibe seh ich erst wieviel Energie im Futter steckt.
Weißt du vielleicht wieviele Kalorien eine Stunde MTB verbrennt? Gibts irgendwo einen Link wo man es berechnen kann oder eine Formel. Hab leider nur einen Pulsmesser ohne Kalorien-Berechnung.

Grüße Zena


----------



## ZakMcCracken (14. Januar 2007)

also, du kannst über http://www.fitrechner.de/ den kalorienverbrauch ermitteln, 1 Stunde MTB bei meinen Basisdaten verbraucht 664 kcal. Ob das realistisch ist weis ich nicht, kann das wer bestätigen?

Wie bildet man denn am schlauesten die Energiebilanz ( Verbrauchte Kalorien - zugeführte Kalorien)? Jeden Tag oder z.B.: einmal in der Woche?


----------



## zena (14. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich errechnet man die Bilanz jeden Tag. Damit du siehst ob du landfristig mehr Energie verbrauchst als zuführst. 
In trainingsintensiven Zeiten ist es aber wichtig auch dementsprechend mehr Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrate zu essen damit der Muskelaufbau- oder Ausdauereffekt eintritt. 
Im Prinzip ist die Kalorienzählerei eine Messlatte um sich selbst zu überprüfen.
Danke für den Link.

Zena


----------



## Sikk (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Sonntagsupdate: Diese Woche wieder 2.4 kg abgenommen. Muss sagen, dass ich das nicht erwartet hätte. Am Anfang geht es ja sowieso einfach, aber ich habe erwartet, dass ich diese Woche höchstens 1kg abnehme. Stattdessen esse ich mich immer satt, sobald ich Hunger habe und verliere weiterhin und seien es nur hundert Gramm am Tag. Und nur, weil ich versuche komplett die Kohlenhydrate weg zu lassen (also kein Brot, Nudeln, Kartoffeln, etc.). Heißhunger auf Süßes habe ich eigentlich nicht mehr, auch wenn es mich schon anlacht, wenn wir wie heute zum Kuchen eingeladen waren... Stattdessen schmeckt mir mein Mineralwasser manchmal irgendwie süß.

Sorry, ich möchte niemanden verunsichern und hoffe, ihr gebt nicht auf, nur weil es bei euch vielleicht nicht so klappt wie bei mir. Ist womöglich nur Zufall, aber dass ich abnehme war auch mehr als überfällig.

Sport war immerhin zweimal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, paarundfünfzig km, vielleicht zweieinhalb Stunden, außerdem war ich Samstag 1h 20min Joggen, heute nochmal eine halbe Stunde zur Regeneration.

Abends im dunkeln Joggen finde ich nicht so toll, aber vielleicht versuche ich es einfach mal mit meiner Mirage Evo, aber dann ohne Musik... nachts allein im Wald - weiss nicht, obwohl ich wohl derjenige sein müsste, vor dem man Angst kriegen könnte ;-)


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg






Ach ja, der Ticker aktualisiert sich automatisch, wenn ich meine Daten eingebe. Da kann sich jeder anmelden, kostet nichts und es werden nur die nötigsten Daten abgefragt 

Ciao erstmal,
Sikk

P:S: Wer Kalorien zählen möchte, könnte sich mal http://www.fitday.com/ anschauen. Ich habe es auch nur vom hörensagen und noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht kennt das schon jemand und kann berichten?


----------



## Aison (14. Januar 2007)

Mal um bisschen dem Gerücht entgegen zu wirken, dass Muskeln *viel* schwerer sind als Fett. Das stimmt gar nicht, Muskeln sind kaum schwerer:

Fettgewebe 0,94 g/cm³
Muskelgewebe 1,05 g/cm³

Ausserdem, Fett baut man schneller ab als Muskeln auf. Ich würde halt Krafttraining kombinieren mit Ausdauertraining. Aber das machen ja wohl die meisten hier, schliesslich ist es ja ein Biker und kein Bodybuilder Forum 

gruss


----------



## Mischiman (15. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Mal um bisschen dem Gerücht entgegen zu wirken, dass Muskeln *viel* schwerer sind als Fett. Das stimmt gar nicht, Muskeln sind kaum schwerer:
> 
> Fettgewebe 0,94 g/cm³
> Muskelgewebe 1,05 g/cm³
> ...


Aison,

das ist doch *viel*!  Ähnlich viel ist es auch bei den *schweren *Knochen!  Die habe ich auch!

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Aison (15. Januar 2007)

Knochen sind in der Tat viel schwerer 

Fettgewebe 0,94 g/cm³
Muskelgewebe 1,05 g/cm³
Knochen 1,70 g/cm³
Wasser 1,00 g/cm³


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (15. Januar 2007)

hallo,
ich habe wieder ein kg runter.

15.01 = 87,4 kg  

Hoffe das geht so weiter 1kg pro Woche finde ich o.k. und das ohne zu hungern.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Januar 2007)

Hmm, das geht bei mir seeeeeeeeeehr viel langsamer 

Aktuell 75,8kg, bedeutet ganze 200gr gegenüber letzten Montag.

ABER:

Ich hab schon am Jahresanfang damit begonnen,meinen Hüft/Bauchumfang zu messen, laut meinem Trainer im Studio eigentlich die einzigste Methode ( bei Männern, da setzts bei uns /mir halt am besten an ) um rauszufinden ob man tatsächlich abgenommen hat oder nur Wassereinlagerungen weg sind. Jedenfalls hab ich seit 01.01.2007 meinen Umfang um 2cm verringern können 

Na also.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2007)

Mein Ergebnis:

02.01.2007: 84,8
08.01.2007: 83,0
15.01.2007: 82,8

Wochenerfolg: -0,2
Gesamterfolg : -2,0

Sportliche Betätigung:

Gestern 5 Stunden Biken im Grundlagenbereich mit ein paar wenigen Minutenspurts.

Tja, auch bei mir nur 200 Gramm weniger. Aber ich weiß auch woran es liegt...Ein bisserl gesündigt und immer noch wenig Sport. Nach 2 Wochen Bikepause muß ich jetzt unbedingt mit dem Ar*** hochkommen.

Die einwöchige Diätpause ist gestrichen und mehr Sport ist angesagt  Trotzdem bin ich mit 2 Kilo in 2 Wochen zufrieden. Nächste Woche ist mindestens wieder ein Kilo weg  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (15. Januar 2007)

Nachtrag:

Hatte zeitmäßig sehr intensive Woche mit 14Std.45Min. Training. Jetzt Regenerationswoche, da wird mir etwas angst und bange. Befürchte, daß es dann hochgeht mitm Gewicht.

Aber Regeneration muss sein. 

Meine Fettverbrennung liegt wohl noch im Winterschlaf......


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Januar 2007)

Zwischenstand:
1. Dez.: 105,0kg
4. Jan.: 99,0kg
15. Jan.: 97,4kg
Ziel März: <95kg -> 2 Löcher an meinem Normgürtel
es wird, immer stark bleiben Jungs!


----------



## Danny H. (15. Januar 2007)

Ich hab eigentlich schon im Mai 2006 angefangen abzunehmen, aber trotzdem mal meine Zahlen.

Größe 1,75 m

Mai 2006: 79 kg

Dezember 2006: 73 kg

Ziel für den Saisonstart 2007: ca. 68 - 69kg

Nach 2 Wochen Weihnachtspause   und leichter Erkältung gings vor 3 Tagen wieder los mit dem Training. Für die Grundlagenausdauer und das Wintertraining nutze ich einen Crosstrainer (Kettler Cosmos Gebraucht für 150,- Euro!)


----------



## spiff (15. Januar 2007)

ich mach auch noch mit!

45 sommer
176cm
90kg 

ziel: 70kg


[url=http://www.diaet-ticker.de] 
	
[/URL]


----------



## Danny H. (16. Januar 2007)

Übrigens habe ich festgestellt (für mich) die beiden schlimmsten Feinde des Abnehmens und Gewicht halten sind.

1. Immer Süßigkeiten zu Hause im Schrank haben - restlos verbannen! Aber zu Belohnung muss natürlich ein Ersatz her. Als Alternative für die Schokolade habe ich für mich Schokopudding oder einen guten Joghurt entdeckt.
2. Zum Essen Alkohol trinken. Ich trinke wirklich nur ein bis 2 Bier in der Woche. Aber sobald man sich zum Essen ein Bier gönnt, steigt das Hungergefühl enorm an. Okay an Sylvester gabs mal ne halbe Flasche Rotwein und ein Glas Sekt. Aber ansonsten kein Alkohol mehr.

McDonalds ist natürlich auch mal drin. Hier gibt es auch einen kleinen Trick die Kalorien zu reduzieren. Einfach mal statt Cola nur Wasser dazubestellen und schwubs 20% weniger Kalorien gefuttert.


----------



## sprudel (16. Januar 2007)

Das ist ein generelles problem von junk food. relative wenig nahrungsmenge bezogen auf die energiedichte.


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2007)

die verbannungsmethode funktioniert bei mir auch sehr gut. bei veganer ernährung hat man jedoch auch sonst viele vorteile. man nimmt zum beispiel viel mehr gesundes obst und gemüse zu sich.  tierische fette, also gesättigte fettsäuren, werden ganz weggelassen. für den hunger oder appetit zwischendurch ist also ein obstteller immer gut, wozu süssigkeiten, wenn man auch obst essen kann, nach dessem geschmack die süssigkeiten ausgerichtet wurden...? und leckere sünden esse ich dann auch mal im veganen cafe, also muffins, nussecken oder ähnliches *schwärm*
zu fastfood-restaurants geht man ohnehin nicht, da gibt's eh nur ungesunden mist und weil eine vegane ernährung zumeist ethisch begründet ist, kommt sowas eh nicht in frage. desweiteren werden einem die augen geöffnet für die grosse anzahl an möglichkeiten sich abwechslungsreich zu ernähren ohne dabei der umwelt, anderen menschen und tieren noch mehr unnötigen schaden und leid zuzufügen. also quasi in doppelter hinsicht sinnvoll, weil man nicht nur sich selbst etwas gutes tut 

ps. vegetarisch ist aufjedenfall auch empfehlenswert, sowohl hinsichtlich des gesundheitlichen als auch in bezug zu ehtischen aspekten.


----------



## Markus23 (16. Januar 2007)

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das mit den Süßigkeiten ist eine Erfindung des Teufels   Bis vor 3 Jahren wog ich noch 12okg bei 1,82m  . Hätte mir damals jemand gesagt Markus in 3Jahren wiegst Du gut 30kg weniger und Du bestreitest auch noch deinen ersten Triathlon hätte ich ihm gesagt er wäre bescheuert. Aber ich fing an mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit zufahren (hin und zurück 25km) und zwischendurch noch zu laufen und siehe da die Pfunde lösten sich auf wie Eis in der Sonne. Die Ernährung habe ich am Anfang nicht viel verändert. Ich ahbe so ca 3-4 Liter Wasser am Tag getrunken gegessen habe ich normal. Je länger ich dieses durchhielt, je mehr änderten sich auch meine Essgewohnheiten. Ich aß weniger Fleisch dafür mehr Gemüse. 2-3x täglich Obst und morgens zum Frühstück anstelle 2 normalen Brötchen ein Körnerbrötchen mit Gurke und Tomate. Mein Prblem war dann noch das Essen auf der Arbeit. Da ich Wechselschicht mache habe ich wenn ich Nachtschicht hatte jede Menge zu essen dabei (warum weiß ich nicht) heute nehme nur noch Obst mit und es geht auch. Mann muss manchmal ein Arsch zu sich selber sein meine Arbeitskpllegen bestellen auf Nachtschicht Pizza und der Markus hat sich eine Banane rein   aber der Erfolg gab mir recht.
Einen Tipp habe ich wenn ihr abnehmt, bleibt irdendwann eure Gewicht stehen oder steigt evt. sogar an aber das ist normal werft dann ja nicht die Flinte ins Korn denn dann habt ihr es fast geschafft denn der Körper muss sich ja auf die neue Situation einstellen.
Ich habe jetzt das Problem, das ich nach dem Köln Triathlon mein Training ein wenig reduziert habe und siehe da mein Gewicht schnellte mal eben um 6 kg nach oben ich denke mal das er bungert damit meine ich das ich meine Körper auf Sparflamme heruntergefahren habe dann extrem Sport betriebne habe und mein Körper jetzt meint er müsse was für harte Zeiten zurück halten.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Januar 2007)

Markus23 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das Problem, das ich nach dem Köln Triathlon mein Training ein wenig reduziert habe und siehe da mein Gewicht schnellte mal eben um 6 kg nach oben ich denke mal das er bungert damit meine ich das ich meine Körper auf Sparflamme heruntergefahren habe dann extrem Sport betriebne habe und mein Körper jetzt meint er müsse was für harte Zeiten zurück halten.



GENAU das ist auch mein Problem und bestimmt auch von einigen anderen!

Mein Körper "denkt" sich zur Zeit "Hoppla, der Michael trainiert zwar recht fleißig aber irgend wie fehlt doch da die Intensität wie ich das sonst in der Saison von ihm gewohnt bin? Da will ich doch gleich mal lieber etwas mehr speichern als sonst......" 
  

Ich habe mich im Moment damit abgefunden daß spätestens ab dem Trainingslager Ende Februar mein "Motor" endgültig anspringt und auf verbrennen umstellt statt auf speichern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Knochen sind in der Tat viel schwerer
> 
> Fettgewebe 0,94 g/cm³
> Muskelgewebe 1,05 g/cm³
> ...




Schwerer schon, aber auch schwerer an den Knochen abzunehmen 




> Mal um bisschen dem Gerücht entgegen zu wirken, dass Muskeln viel schwerer sind als Fett. Das stimmt gar nicht, Muskeln sind kaum schwerer:



Aber von der Optik wirkt sich´s gewaltig aus, eine kleine Plauze hast Du schon nach einer Woche Alk-und Fressorgien auf einem Lehrgang .




> laut meinem Trainer im Studio eigentlich die einzigste Methode ( bei Männern, da setzts bei uns /mir halt am besten an ) um rauszufinden ob man tatsächlich abgenommen hat oder nur Wassereinlagerungen weg sind.




Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Fett und Wasser am Bauch  in welchem Fall ist der Ranzen fetter


----------



## K3RMIT (18. Januar 2007)

HILFE !!
Ich glaub bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht, ich futter unter meinen Kalorienverbrauch laut Weight Watchers, mach ausdauer un dKrafttraining zur zeit auf einen hohen Niveau das ich kaum halten kann und nehme kein Gramm ab, eher im Gegenteil.
Futter ich nur einmal bisschen mehr weil ich den brutalen Hungerast habe oder weil ich mich schon total ausgemergelt und schlapp fühle gehts sofort wieder rauf mit'n Gewicht.

Ich bin langsam total frustriert 
Gutes Beispiel war mal vor 3 Jahren in Frankreich:
Kaum gegessen, also wirklich sehr sehr wenig, ich tipp mal auf die halbe zufuhr von richtigen Kalorienbedarf wenn nicht noch weniger dazu fast jeden Tag radfahren bei +35° Hitze und da hab in 2 wochen grad mal 2 kg abgenommen.
Worauf ich da hinauswill, würde ich das so beibehalten wäre ich wieder da wo man net hinsoll, der jojo effekt oder ein Stoffwechsel der sich auf wenig eingestellt hat.

Mittlerweile weiss ich nicht mehr was ich noch anstellen soll.
Weigth Watchers mit Ernährungsplan
Samstag 1 std biken
Sonntag 40mins ausdauer und 1 Std Krafttraining
Montag 3 Saunagänge á 15 minuten mit erholungspausen
Dienstag 40mins Ausdauer und 1 Std Krafttraining
Mittwoch 40 mins ausdauer und 1 Std Krafttraining

Essen nur noch Nudeln oder Putenfleisch oder abends eine Paprika und tomate, zum naschen Reiswaffeln.
Und es geht kein Gramm weg, es wird zum verrecken net weniger    

Was soll ich jetzt noch machen ? Fett absaugen ? *lol*


----------



## Katze Timba (18. Januar 2007)

Nur eine kleine Ergänzung von einer Fast-Fertig-Psychologin  Es gibt Leute, die sind gute Nahrungsverwerter (im Extrem: Adipositas) und müssen ihr Leben lang auf ihre Ernährung achten. Im Hungerfall hätten die allerdings die besten Überlebenschancen  
Bei Diäten muss man/frau unbedingt darauf achten NICHT hungrig zu sein, denn der Körper bekommt eine Hungersnot vorgegaukelt und reagiert promt darauf indem er die eingehende Nahrung NOCH besser verwertet  
Also, satt bleiben und mehr Sport. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach das einzige was das Gewicht halten oder auch reduzieren kann. 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück beim Erhalten oder Erreichen Eures Wunsch- und Wohlfühlgewichts  
Und achtet darauf, dass ihr keine Essstörungen, wie Magersucht, bekommt!! Das ist eine wirklich schlimme Erkrankung!!
Die Katze


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. Januar 2007)

@K3RMIT: Ist Du genügend Fett? Das ist einer meiner größten Ernährungsfehler. Eine nicht ausreichende Versorgung mit essentiellen Fettsäuren kann zu Stoffwechselstagnation führen. Unglaublich aber wahr, mir hilft beim Abnehmen die eine oder andere Portion Pommes!


----------



## Hard Rocky (18. Januar 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> @K3RMIT: Ist Du genügend Fett? Das ist einer meiner größten Ernährungsfehler. Eine nicht ausreichende Versorgung mit essentiellen Fettsäuren kann zu Stoffwechselstagnation führen. Unglaublich aber wahr, mir hilft beim Abnehmen die eine oder andere Portion Pommes!



was sind denn essentielle Fettsäuren? Ich kenne nur ungesättigte (das sind die guten) und gesättigte (das sind die bösen). 
"unglaublich" trifft es ganz gut


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. Januar 2007)

Essentielle Fettsäuren sind Fettsäuren, die der Körper nicht synthetisieren kann. 

Und nein, ich ernähre mich nicht nur von Pommes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (18. Januar 2007)

ok, aber die essentiellen FS sind doch ungesättigten FS (Fisch etc.)
Pommes bzw. das Fett in dem sie gebrutzelt werden sind gesättigte FS und die können doch synthetisiert werden, oder nicht?

PS: Mädchen machen einfach alles kaputt, sogar meine Vorstellung von Fettsäuren und Pommes!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich hätte oben einen Ansatz machen sollen!

Fakt bleibt aber, daß man zum Abspecken trotz allem einen gewissen Anteil Fett nicht unterschlagen sollte. Der sollte optimalerweise durch "gute Fette" gedeckt werden. 
Da ich Fisch essender Veggie bin, habe ich keine Problem meinen Bedarf an essentiellen FS zu decken im Gegensatz zum allgemeinen Salamitöter.

P.S.: Ich habe noch nie was kaputt gemacht! Das war immer meine unbelebte Umwelt!


----------



## Marc B (18. Januar 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Da ich Fisch essender Veggie bin, habe ich keine Problem meinen Bedarf an essentiellen FS zu decken im Gegensatz zum allgemeinen Salamitöter.



sorry, aber das ist ein widerspruch in sich. vegetarier essen keine tierleichen.
vom ökologischen aspekt her ist fischkonsum ebenfalls eine katastrophe, und das ist schon lange kein geheimnis mehr.

aber die diskussion hier geht ja um den ernährungsphysiologischen teil, also zurück zum gesundheitlichen aspekt: das fisch essen nötig für eine gesunde ernährung sei, ist schlicht und einfach falsch. die sehr wichtigen und gesunden omega-3-fettsäuren sind für veggies einfach zu bekommen.
der gesundheitliche vorteil von fisch bezieht sich in der regel auf den vergleich zum konsum von fleisch. wie bei fleisch- und milchprodukten ist die belastung durch umweltgifte wie dioxin, TDT,PCB usw, bei fischen leider sehr hoch. 

"Vorkommen
Omega-3-Fettsäuregehalte verschiedener Pflanzenöle:
Chia, Chiaöl (Salvia hispanica) - bis ca. 64 Gew.-%
Leinsamen, Leinöl (Linum usitatissimum) - bis über 50 Gew.-%
Hanföl - ca. 17-29 Gew.-% (Alpha-Linolensäure 15 - 25 g pro 100g)
Walnussöl - ca. 13 Gew.-%
Rapsöl - ca. 9 Gew.-%
Sojaöl - ca. 8 Gew.-%
diverse Algen, Moose, Farne in unterschiedlichen Gehalten.

Omega-3-Fettsäuregehalte verschiedener Kaltwasserfische und Robben:
Lachs - Atlantik, gezüchtet, gegart, geräuchert - 1,8 Gew.-%
Sardellen - Europa, eingelegt in Öl oder Salz - 1,7 Gew.-%
Thunfisch - weißer, eingelegt in Wasser oder Salz - 0,7 Gew.-%
Makrele - Atlantik, gekocht, geräuchert - 1 Gew.-%
Hering - Atlantik, in Essig eingelegt - 1,2 Gew.-%
Sardine - Pazifik, eingelegt in Tomatensoße o. Salz, mit Gräten- 1,4 Gew.-%
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega-3-Fettsäure#Vorkommen

Den Bedarf an Linolsäure kannst du als veggie also mehr als locker rausholen, zB durch Magarine oder ein wenig Öl in den salat.

Linolensäure 
Canolaöl, 1 Esslöffel (15 ml) 	                        1,31,6 g
Leinsaat, gemahlen, 1 Esslöffel (15 ml)            1,9-2,2 g
Leinsamenöl, 1 Esslöffel (5 ml) 	                2,7 g 
Sojaöl, 1 Esslöffel (15 ml) 	                          0,9 g
Sojabohnen, gekocht, ½ Tasse (125 ml) 	        1,0 g
Tofu, ½ Tasse (126 g) 	                               0,7 g
Walnüsse, ¼ Tasse (60 ml) 	                     2,7 g
Walnussöl, 1 Esslöffel (15 ml) 	                      1,41,7 g


@kermit: das ist echt heftig bei dir, da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie frustrierend das seien muss. hmm, also was ich auch gemacht habe: vor jeder mahlzeit ein oder besser zwei grosse gläser wasser trinken. nach dem sport dann mindestens eine stunde erstmal auch nur wasser zu sich nehmen. hat alles etwas geholfen. sonst halt viel obst und rohkost, naja und abwechslung. 
meine meinung zu dem fleisch brauche ich ja jetzt nicht zusätzlich aufführen


----------



## K3RMIT (18. Januar 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> @K3RMIT: Ist Du genügend Fett? Das ist einer meiner größten Ernährungsfehler. Eine nicht ausreichende Versorgung mit essentiellen Fettsäuren kann zu Stoffwechselstagnation führen. Unglaublich aber wahr, mir hilft beim Abnehmen die eine oder andere Portion Pommes!



Naja ich achte schon drauf wenig Fett zu essen aber ich denk nicht das es zu wenig ist.
Ich denk bald das bei mir echt irgendwie körperlich da wo der haken ist, was weiss ich Stoffwechselstörung oder sonstwas.
Weil wenn ich so wenig essen würde um abzunehmen wäre ich bei einer Kalorienzufuhr von 800Kalorien pro Tag bei einen bedarf von ~2000 oder mehr wenn ich trainiere.

Pommes wenn ich esse dann kann ich mir die gleich direkt auf die Hüften kleben weil ich das sofort an  der Waage sehe.

Wenn ich trainiere sehe ich z.B. das ich von 86,5 auf 85,9 runterkomme, esse ich bisschen was um das Hungergefühl zu mildern machts *flupp* und ich bin bei 87Kg.
Also irgendwas stimmt da nimmer.


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] Wenn das wirkich stimmt was Du sagst, Du Dich tatsächlich an die Vorgaben der Weightwatchers hälst und in den Treffen ebenso Deine schlechte Gewichtsabnahme nicht verstanden wird, dann solltest Du mal an Schilddrüsenunterfunktion denken.

ABER: Das Jahr ist noch jung und Du hast erst begonnen abzunehmen. Lass Deinem Körper Zeit.

Ansonsten fällt mir auf: 

Kraftraining: Hatte mir in der Vergangenheit keinen Gewichtsverlust gebracht
Ausdauertraining: 40 Min ist nur ein Anfang. Besser sind 1 Stunde und mehr  

Bei den Weightwachters ist bestimmt einer der sich da auskennt. Schildere ihm mal Deine Lage. Der gibt der bestimmt den richtigen Rat !

Grüße

Google, der nicht will das Du aufgibst !!


----------



## Manuel20 (18. Januar 2007)

Ich trau mich auch mal 

Am Montag den 15.01.2006		
91,6kg  bei 174cm und frische 38 Jahre Jung

Ziel 80kg  
Wunschgewicht sind eigentlich 75kg mal sehe was geht.


----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2007)

> Ich glaub bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht, ich futter unter meinen Kalorienverbrauch laut Weight Watchers, mach ausdauer un dKrafttraining zur zeit auf einen hohen Niveau das ich kaum halten kann und nehme kein Gramm ab, eher im Gegenteil.
> Futter ich nur einmal bisschen mehr weil ich den brutalen Hungerast habe oder weil ich mich schon total ausgemergelt und schlapp fühle gehts sofort wieder rauf mit'n Gewicht.




Könnte auch an den aufgefüllten Kohlenhydratspeichern liegen, wenn ich KH reinschaufle wie wild (kommt manchmal vor) und vielleicht auch noch 300g Chips am Abend drauflege gehen locker 3Kg in 2 Tagen rauf. Aber das ist ja kein Problem, die KH´s und das Salz binden eben Wasser im Körper, und dann bist Du schwerer.




> also was ich auch gemacht habe: vor jeder mahlzeit ein oder besser zwei grosse gläser wasser trinken. nach dem sport dann mindestens eine stunde erstmal auch nur wasser zu sich nehmen. hat alles etwas geholfen. sonst halt viel obst und rohkost, naja und abwechslung.



Richtig   also nicht immer nur Pute, sondern auch mal einen Haxen, oder Ochs am Spieß .


----------



## K3RMIT (19. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn das wirkich stimmt was Du sagst, Du Dich tatsächlich an die Vorgaben der Weightwatchers hälst und in den Treffen ebenso Deine schlechte Gewichtsabnahme nicht verstanden wird, dann solltest Du mal an Schilddrüsenunterfunktion denken.



Jo dacht ich mir die letzten Tage auch schon und werd das mal checken lassen.



> ABER: Das Jahr ist noch jung und Du hast erst begonnen abzunehmen. Lass Deinem Körper Zeit.


Naja im prinzip versuche ich seit über 15 Jahren abzunehmen, das höchste was ich mal erreichte waren knapp 20 Kg, dann gings wieder um 10kg hoch und das bekomme ich seit 6 jahren nicht mehr weg.
Ansonsten fällt mir auf: 



> Kraftraining: Hatte mir in der Vergangenheit keinen Gewichtsverlust gebracht
> Ausdauertraining: 40 Min ist nur ein Anfang. Besser sind 1 Stunde und mehr



Krafttraining ist nur zum ausgleich fürs biken und für mein rücken der ziemlich hinüber ist und halt für muskelaufbau um den grundumsatz zu erhöhen.

Ausdauertraining im Sommer mehr als 1 std kein Problem aufn bike, im Studio muss ich mich langsam rantasten da ich nicht mehr schaffe auf den laufbändern und Crossern wegen besagter rückenprobs.


----------



## Hard Rocky (19. Januar 2007)

@ K3ERMIT:
versuch mal Deine Radtouren etwas auszubauen ... ich will nicht sagen, dass 1 Std nix bringt aber das ist pro Woche glaub zu wenig zum abnehmen.
Ich mach: 2-3 Std am Samstag und Sonntag biken und unter der Woche 2-3 mal Krafttraining (zum Ausgleich und wie Du vermutlich auch wegen meinem Rücken). Im Sommer wird dann umgestellt auf 3mal die Woche biken und 2 mal Krafttraining.
Laufen gehn wäre zwar noch effektiver aber ich find laufen superlangweilig


----------



## Markus23 (19. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ K3ERMIT:
> Laufen gehn wäre zwar noch effektiver aber ich find laufen superlangweilig


dann versuche mal einen MP3 Player mitzunehmen und dann packst Du deine geilste Music drauf die Du hast oder ein spannendes Hörbuch und Du wirst sehen das Du dich mehr auf die Music konzentrierst als ann das Laufen zudenken (geht mir zumindestst so) und dann läuft es sich wesentlich leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (19. Januar 2007)

ja gut möglich, aber bei der Musik, die ich so höre lauf ich dann immer viel schneller als ich physisch in der Lage bin 
Aber is mal nen Versuch wert!


----------



## Kettenschoner (19. Januar 2007)

Manuel20 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich auch mal
> 
> Am Montag den 15.01.2006
> 91,6kg  bei 174cm und frische 38 Jahre Jung
> ...



Nur ran an den Speck!

Ich habe bei 178 cm Körpergröße vor gut 2 Jahren 104 kg gewogen und schon beim Eurosport sehen Herzrasen bekommen. 

Innerhalb von 6 Monaten habe ich dann durch laufen und eine etwas gemäßigtere Ernährung (kein Kalorienzählen o. ä.!) 17 oder 18 kg abgenommen. Mittlerweile wiege ich so um die 80 kg und habe mit meinen nun bald 39 Jahren einen für mich (habe vorher nie aktiv Sport betrieben) sensationellen Fitness-Level erreicht. Letztes Jahr bin ich 7500 km mit dem Rennrad/MTB gefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich vor noch etwas draufzupacken und werde den Ötztaler fahren, sofern ich einen Startplatz bekomme.

Das Wunschgewicht 75 kg geistert mir auch noch immer durch den Kopf, allerdings scheint für mich derzeit die 80-kg-Marke eine Art Grenze darzustellen. Trotz des relative hohen Trainingsaufwands schaffe ich es derzeit nicht wirklich unter diese 80 kg zu kommen. Wobei ich keine ernährungstechnischen Experimente gemacht habe und auch keine großen machen will.


----------



## Manuel20 (21. Januar 2007)

von 104 kg ist schon ne klasse Leistung.

Ich mach auch keine großen Essensexperimente, nur versuche ich bewusster zu essen und ein mal in der Woche lege ich ein Obsttag ein, mache Buchführung über mein essen und versuche mal meine touren größer auszudehnen auch wen das Wetter mal nicht mitspielt.
Morgen wird gewogen, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## dawncore (21. Januar 2007)

Ich reihe mich hier auch einmal etwas verspätet ein. Der Speck muss weg!

1,74cm
59kg
BMI von ... 18-19?

Und das ist mein Problem.   Ich bin schmal, Oberkörper trotzdem muskulär gebaut, nirgendwo Speck sondern Muskeln, aber der Bauch.... und der Hüftspeck  

das ist zum Verrückt werden. Wie ich hier schon gelesen habe werde ich den Alkohol verabschieden (meine Leber wirds mir danken), nur Wasser/Tee trinken und zudem Biken/Joggen/Liegestützen sooft es geht. Damit nehme ich (hoffentlich) an Muskelmasse zu und der Bauch verschwindet. Gibt es diesbezüglich noch Tipps? Schmal bis muskulöser Typ aber mit Minibierwampe


----------



## da_dude (21. Januar 2007)

trainieren war hier die letze woche nicht. NUR sturm und sturm und äääähm STURM *kotz* 
Aber am Montag gehts wieder los. Gewicht 85 Kilo und ab gehts


----------



## Sikk (21. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Sonntagsupdate: Diese Woche war irgendwie seltsam. Mittwoch morgens hatte ich bereits 106,6kg, Donnerstag plötzlich 107,4 Freitag 108,1. Weiss nicht, was da passiert ist, ich habe echt nicht gesündigt. Allerdings gab es Mittwoch mittags ein Omelette beim Wirt und wenn ich mir das recht überlege, muss da ordentlich Mehl drin gewesen sein und somit Kohlenhydrate, die ich ja nicht will.

Muss das mal weiter beobachten. Heute konnte ich nicht auf die Waage, daher ist das der Wert von Samstag. Morgen früh aktualisiere ich aber wieder den Ticker.

Sport habe ich Montag und Dienstag mal wieder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gehabt. Diese Woche regnets scheinbar nicht, mal schauen, wie oft ich wieder radle ;-)

Ach ja, ich habe letztens mal dieses Fitday.com angesprochen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet. Grundsätzlich sieht das nett aus, übersichtlich, man sieht, welche Kalorien man durch Fett, Kohlenhydrate und Zucker aufgenommen hat, kann auch Sport eingeben und damit wieder Kalorien abziehen und diverse Statistiken hat man auch noch.
Aber: Man muss schon sehr genau wissen, wie die Nahrungsmittel auf englisch heissen, die man eingeben möchte. Mein Versuch, eine Frikadelle einzugeben (Hamburger) scheiterte kläglich. Es gibt zwar tausend verschieden Hamburger zur Auswahl, aber keine, die genau gepasst hat. Salat: Es gibt 183 verschiedene Salate zur Auswahl und ich hatte Salat mit Putenbruststreifen - keine Chance. 
Habs daher wieder aufgegeben, allerdings konnte ich meinen Account nicht selbst wieder löschen - noch ein Minuspunkt.


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg






Ach ja, der Ticker aktualisiert sich automatisch, wenn ich meine Daten eingebe. Da kann sich jeder anmelden, kostet nichts und es werden nur die nötigsten Daten abgefragt 

Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## ZakMcCracken (21. Januar 2007)

Hellas,

dann von mir auch noch das Wort zum Sonntag:

_Bis Freitag hat alles prima geklappt, Samstag fing gut an, ausgiebiges Rollentraining und auch das Krafttraining machte Fortschritte. Samstag abend allerdings Essen gewesen ( griechisch !!  ) und heute konnte ich wegen dem Sturm nicht vor Tür um für meine fettigen Sünden zu büßen  

Na gut, dachte ich, dann wirds halt ein verlängertes Rollentraining. Doch dann, oh schreck, Freundin meiner Freundin kam zu Besuch und ich war den ganzen Tag vollkommen unsportlich.  

Morgen ist Wiegetag, die Waage hat eben schon dreckig gegrinst  _

So, das wollte ich mir noch von der Seele schreiben, eventuell wirkt sich das ja auch aufs Gewicht aus  

Bin froh wenn dieser blöde Sturm vorbei ist und ich wieder vor die Tür kann ( ja ja, die harten Männer dürfen jetzt wieder feixen   )

gn8 

zak


----------



## deineLakaien (22. Januar 2007)

hab mir vorhin ne pizza reingezogen. musste sein nach paarundvierzig km. find meine 78/180/33 voll ok. am 1.2 meld ich mich bei albextrem.de an, motiviert genug um wieder auf mein sommergewicht (73-75) "runterzukommen".
leute: viel erfolg


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

und Mädels ? ...komischerweise keine Frau weit und breit in einem Abnehmthread  

Mein Ergebnis:

02.01.2007: 84,8
08.01.2007: 83,0
15.01.2007: 82,8
22.01.2007: 82,2

Wochenerfolg: -0,6
Gesamterfolg : -2,6

Sportliche Betätigung:

2 *40 Min Joggen, gestern 4 Stunden Biken im Grundlagenbereich. Jetzt hat mich ne Erkältung erwischt, mal schauen wie es diese Woche mit dem Sport wird.

Abnehmtechnisch gehts diesmal bei mir langsam voran. Das liegt daran, dass ich einfach nicht die richtige Disziplin und den Ehrgeiz finde gut abzunehmen.

Wenn ich nicht mit dem Thread hier angefangen hätte, hätte ich schon lange die Flinte ins Korn geworfen und später einen erneuten Versuch gestartet...So aber bleib ich dran, nehm halt langsam ab (is ja auch net schlecht) und erreich auch mein Ziel. Die Hälfte ist schon erreicht, nur noch 2,2 Kg bis zu den 80  

Jungs, macht weiter so ! Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
die letzte Woche habe ich mir am Samstag in Köln kpl. versaut Pizza und Kölsch bis zum abwinken.Und gestern habe ich einen Extremsofa Tag eingelegt.Diese Woche wird hart nächste Woche möchte 1kg weniger posten 

2.1 = 89,5
7.1 = 88,5
15.1 = 87,4
22.1 = 88,1  

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Januar 2007)

Unverändert 75,8 kg.........nach Regenerationswoche. Jetzt steige ich wieder ein und vielleicht bewegt sich was. Schaunmerma.


----------



## Dr_Ufo (22. Januar 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Der sollte optimalerweise durch "gute Fette" gedeckt werden.



.... und die sind gerade NICHT in Pommes!


----------



## Dr_Ufo (22. Januar 2007)

Mein Update vom Wochenende:
Start Anfang Jan.: 177/80,4
Jetzt: 78,9

Macht 1 1/2 KG in etwa drei Wochen bei sichtbarem Muskelzuwachs. 

Bei der Ernährung habe ich Süßigkeiten bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast vollständig weggelassen und Alkohol aus dem Alltag verbannt. Typische Alltagsernährung ist: 1 reichhaltiges Müsli mit frischem Obst zum Frühstück, Mittags gibt's was aus dem Tiefkühlregal, meistens Gemüse dazu ein (Vollkorn-)Brötchen. Abends ist es am schwierigsten. Ideal wäre ein Schälchen Magerquark plus eine Scheibe Knäckebrot mit magerem Schinken. Das schaffe ich oft aber nicht und esse dann doch zu viel.
Sport: Regelmäßiges Krafttraining (konsequent). Laufen im GA-Bereich, zwischen 50 und 90 Min. Dauer (noch einigermaßen konsequent). Radtraining auf der Rolle (bisher nur Vorsatz).

Viele Grüße
Ufo


----------



## dawncore (22. Januar 2007)

ein Tipp für euch:

normale Kellogs Kornflakes, fettarme Milch und eine halbe Banane(natürlich klein schneiden).

das Zeug kann man sowohl morgens als auch abends essen, macht immer ziemlich gut satt, ist sehr gesund und zudem sogut wie ohne Fett. Am Besten jedoch: Durch die Bananen schmeckt das Ganze so lecker und süß, dass man darauf immer öfter zurückgreifen kann.  

klasse sind auch noch die Reiswaffeln für den kleinen Hunger für zwischendurch


----------



## Manuel20 (22. Januar 2007)

Mein Update

Am Montag den 15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm 

Heute 22.01.2007
88,5kg und immer noch 174cm 

na da geht doch was )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (22. Januar 2007)

Oh, gestern war ja Sonntag und ich hab nicht den aktuellen Stand der Dinge abgegeben...

Mein aktuelles Gewicht ist 98,2 kg, also 1,1 kg weniger als beim letzten mal.

War letzte Woche 2 mal joggen (30 - 40 min), Sonntag Bike-Tour 25 km, knapp 2 Std.

Hinzu kommt noch das ich mich am Samstag als Waldarbeiter betätigt habe, sprich Bäume die beim Sturm umgefallen sind teils fällen, klein schneiden (mit der Stihl), weg tragen etc.

Das brachte mich auch ganz schön ins Schwitzen und war danach auch ziemlich fertig.

Bis dann


Norman


----------



## K3RMIT (23. Januar 2007)

So langsam bewegt sich nun auch was bei mir 
Start war immer so um die 86,7 Kg
Sonntag wiegen war dann 84,4 und nun pendelts so um die 85,2 noch rum, hoffe dann ab nächste woche die 84 halten zu können.


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,
lieber spät als nie einsteigen...

Meine Daten zum 07.01.

33j, m
182
knapp 90 kg

Ziel bis März: 85kg
Ziel bis Ende 2007: 80kg

Laufen ist mir viel zu langweilig, bin jetzt zweimal die Woche schwimmen gegangen, ca 50 Bahnen a 25m.

Ist auch nicht viel spannender, aber etwas besser für meine Knie.

MTB einmal am WE, ca. 3-4 St Tour ohne Blick auf Zähler.

Dazu noch alle 2 Wochen 2 Stunden Hallenfußball. 

Problem bei mir ist der Alk und dass ich abends ein Nascher bin. Nicht unbedingt Süßes, sondern eher Baguett und Käse.

Aber mit den Infos und gleichgesinnten MTB´lern hier hoffe ich, geht es weiter. 

Stand per heute 88kg 

grüße


----------



## K3RMIT (24. Januar 2007)

ähh du hast probleme mit dem Knie und spielst dann hallenfussball ?
Wenn dir laufen zu langweilig ist dann nimm musik mit oder versuch mal so lang zu laufen bis du an rein garnix mehr denkst und nur noch läufst.


----------



## Schnibrö (24. Januar 2007)

Hi, dann will ich mal Euren Thread missbrauchen  

Grösse 193cm

10.2006: 77kg
01.2007: 82kg

Ziel bis 08.2007: 87kg. 

Strategie: Mehr Essen , Krafttraining Oberkörper 2x die Woche, Radeinheiten >3h vermeiden und natürlich...noch mehr Essen


----------



## pongi (24. Januar 2007)

endlich jemand mit der selben zielsetzung wie ich *g*

will auch 3-5kg zulegen


----------



## G.Fahr (25. Januar 2007)

Und hier wieder ein Vertreter der anderen Richtung.


Hallo zusammen!


Letzter Versuch! Diesmal nachhaltig und unter der strengen Aufsicht der Forenjury. 

Daten:
Alter: 29 Jahre
Größe: 195cm
Akt. Gewicht: 95-100 kg, KFA ~ 22-24% (gefühlt, geschätzt, vermutet)

Ziel:
Langfristige Stabilisierung des Körpergewichts im Wohlfühlbereich zw. 80 und 85 kg (KFA ~10-13%) durch Abkehr von eingefahrenen Ganz- oder Gar nicht- Lebens- und (Fr)essgewohnheiten sowie Reaktivierung der geliebten Mustang Bootcut Gr. 32/36 bis Ende April 2007.


Konzept:
Negative Energiebilanz von täglich ~1000kcal erreicht durch Bewegung (Kraft- u. Ausdauertraining) in Kombination mit strikter Kalorienrestriktion zu jeweils etwa gleichen Teilen. 
Das bedeutet bei einem zugrunde gelegten Energiebedarf von ca. 2500kcal/Tag ist die Energieaufnahme auf max. 2000kcal/Tag beschränkt und es wird ein zusätzlicher Energieverbrauch resultierend aus körperlicher Betätigung von ~500kcal/Tag angestrebt.

Grundsätze:
Ausgewogene Ernährung ohne Nahrungsmittelverbote. Allein die Menge ist entscheidend.

Start:
Heute, 25.01.2007

In unregelmäßiger Regelmäßigkeit wird hier von großen und kleinen Erfolgen sowie Misserfolgen berichtet werden.

Ich wünsche allen hier viel Erfolg beim entleeren der Fettzellen!
Ciao!
G.Fahr


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2007)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> ähh du hast probleme mit dem Knie und spielst dann hallenfussball ?
> Wenn dir laufen zu langweilig ist dann nimm musik mit oder versuch mal so lang zu laufen bis du an rein garnix mehr denkst und nur noch läufst.



Sorry, vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt 

Wir spielen auf Kunstrasen, insofern ist die Belastung nicht mit einem normalen Hallenboden zu vergleichen. 

Und mit Laufen habe ich es schon probiert mit allem, Musik, einer sehr nett anzusehenden Dame und und und. 

Macht mir null Vergnügen, deshalb gehe ich jetzt schwimmen und fange sobald es trocken ist, dieses Jahr früher mit dem Marathontraining mit den Inlinern an. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## ScottErda (28. Januar 2007)

Es ist wieder so weit:

Die Woche war ich nur 2 mal laufen und einmal mit dem Bike unterwegs, da ich am Mittwoch über den Lenker abgestiegen war und mit der linken Gesichtshälfte gebremst hatte.
Somit war ich Mittwoch bis Freitag ausser Gefecht.

Gewicht ist immernoch bei knapp 99 kg.
Wobei mir diese Woche aufgefallen ist, das ich in meinen Arbeitshosen etwas mehr Luft oben rum habe und ich den Gürtel ein Loch enger stellen kann. *freu*

T-Shirts die mir im November noch recht "passend" waren kann ich jetzt wieder anziehen *nochmal freu*


So das wars für heute.

Bis nächsten Sonntag. Dann wieder mit mehr Sport und weniger Verletzungen  


so long!


----------



## Sikk (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Sonntagsupdate: knapp über ein Kilo wieder dieses Mal und das, obwohl ein Familiengeburtstag anstand.
Zweimal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren, beim zweiten Mal mit Spikes, zieht ganz schön rein ;-)
Mehr gibts diesmal eigentlich nicht zu erzählen...

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
letzte Woche 88,2kg heute morgen 88,0kg  bei mir geht im Winter nichts runter  und ich esse keinen Schnuck mehr und habe letzte Woche über 11Std Sport gemacht.Vieleicht zuviel Studio?
Bei welchem Sport verliert Ihr am meisten Gewicht ?

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Januar 2007)

willst du gewicht oder fett verlieren ??


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Januar 2007)

Heute morgen 75,4 dann ne halbe Stunde später plötzlich 76,6?   
Daher kann ich keine verlässliche Aussage machen.

Mist.


----------



## Hard Rocky (29. Januar 2007)

Zwischenstand:
1. Dez: 105,0kg
4. Jan: 99,0kg
15. Jan: 97,4kg
29. Jan: 96,9 kg
Ziel März: <95kg ... scheint machbar.
Diese Woche kein Rad gefahren, nur 3 mal Muckibude.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2007)

ja Leute ich bin dabei. Ich hab auch gemerkt, dass bei mir einiges angesetzt hat, was da ned hingehört :-( ... aber langsam schwindet es ... mal sehen, ob ich die 80 kg Marke noch bis zum Sommer schaffe. Gruß CB


----------



## Manuel20 (29. Januar 2007)

Mein Trauer Update  :-(

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg

na ja wenigstens gingâs nicht nach oben, schauen wir mal was wir nÃ¤chste Woche erreichen!

GruÃ an alle Leidensgenossen
euer Manuel


----------



## ZakMcCracken (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir hat es vergangene Woche wohl auch nicht so richtig geklappt. Das Training war eher unregelmäßig, auch beim Essen hab ich mir die ein oder andere Sünde geleistet. Am Samstag habe ich eine größere Wanderung unternommen ( 39 km Mosel- und Rheintäler ), von der ich dachte, dass sie mir die ein oder andere Sünde erlassen würde, war aber nix.

Gewicht letzte Woche: 87,2 kg
Gewicht heute morgen: 87,4 kg  

gruß

zak


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Januar 2007)

bei mir geht das recht schnell.
habe aber über die neujahrszeit eine dünne schicht speck zugelegt.
seit 2 wochen gehe ich nun wieder 2x pro  woche ins studio,
3 mal biken.. lustiger weise war der schneefall ein motivator !

197cm am 28.12 noch knappe 90kg

bei 85 will ich mich wieder einpendeln.


----------



## HEIZER (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo ,

Ich steige ab dem 1.2. mit ein , wird langsam Zeit bei mir 

Alter : 45 

Größe : 1,81 

Gewicht: 111 Kg  !!

Ziel : 85 Kg


Plan : Keine Süssigkeiten und Knabberzeuchs mehr, Medium Mineralwasser mit Abbelsaft gesüsst, 1/2 weniger essen , das laufen wieder beginnen , biken tue ich eigentlich genug , im Moment pro Tag ca 30 Km .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Januar 2007)

tip:

lass den apfelsaft im gertänk weg, lieber ab und zu mal ein apfel essen !


----------



## HEIZER (30. Januar 2007)

Mir geht es da in erster Linie um den Geschmack im Wasser. Man kann auch ein paar Spritzer Zitronenkonzentrat nehmen, hauptsache ist das es nach irgendwas schmeckt  

Ich esse jeden Abend einen Apfel und dazu trockenes Knäggebrot wenn ich nach 19.00 noch Hunger bekomme.


----------



## Rockhopper (30. Januar 2007)

Momentan ziehe ich auch recht viele Motivation aus diesem Thread.

Hier hat neulich mal jemand vorgeschlagen, Kellogs Cornflakes mit Quark oder Joghurt zu essen. Es mache lange satt.
Habe das jetzt mal meiner Schwester (Ernährungsberaterin) berichtet. Sie hält von den Kellogs-Sachen nichts.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Cornflakes einen hohen Ballaststoffanteil haben und so schlecht nicht sein können????

Mein Problem ist, dass ich Abends heftig Hunger bekomme und nicht hungrig einschlafen kann. Da währe irgend ein schwer verdaulicher 'Stein' nicht schlecht


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2007)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Hier hat neulich mal jemand vorgeschlagen, Kellogs Cornflakes mit Quark oder Joghurt zu essen. Es mache lange satt.
> Habe das jetzt mal meiner Schwester (Ernährungsberaterin) berichtet. Sie hält von den Kellogs-Sachen nichts.
> Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Cornflakes einen hohen Ballaststoffanteil haben und so schlecht nicht sein können????



quark und joghurt sind dabei schlecht, weil sie viele gesättigte fettsäuren*  enthalten und die beinhalteten tierischen proteine ca. dreimal mehr schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren wie pflanzliches Protein enthalten. Die schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren Methionin und Cystein sind im Grunde für den Körper harmlos. Methionin ist sogar essentiell. Aber in zu hohen Dosen führen sie zu einer Übersäuerung des Körper, die er durch das Lösen von Kalzium als den Knochen auszugleichen versucht. Durch die Aufnahme tierischen Proteins wird daher Kalzium in relativ hohen Mengen ausgeschieden.

*(weniger davon zu essen ermöglicht auch eine weitere Fettreduzierung, da bei einer ernährung mit pflanzlichen Fetten der Bedarf an ungesättigten und mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren sowie den fettlöslichen Vitaminen mit weitaus geringeren Fettmengen gedeckt werden kann)

kannst ja mal yofu, also sojajoghurt probieren, der ist gesünder und schmeckt super  




oder mit fruchtgeschmack:


----------



## Journeyman (30. Januar 2007)

Fast alles was gesund sein soll schmeckt nicht.
Und Joghurt erst recht nicht. :kotz:


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2007)

als joghurt-fan hätte ich ohne yofu nach meinem umstieg auf eine vegane ernährung echt verzichten müssen. so ist alles prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (31. Januar 2007)

@speedfire: das ist ja echt interessant! Und ich dachte, ich tue meinem Körper etwas gutes, wenn ich viel Magerquark esse.
Danke für den Hinweis auf den Soja-Joghurt


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2007)

dachte ich früher auch. tja, brainwashed von "die milch macht's" (cma) 

für alle die aus cholesterin-gründen, laktose-intoleranz oder den benannten anderen vorteilen pflanzlicher lebensmittel an eben diesen interessiert sind (dafür muss man nicht veggie sein, auch für viele leute mit übergewicht, diabetes schlechten blutwerten oder in den wechseljahren bieten sich solche alternativen an): (auf der gleichen seite kann man sich auch pflanzliche würstchen usw usw anschauen. porbieren geht über studieren. gesund und lecker kommt da häufiger vor ---> http://v-heft.de/)

zu kaufen gibt's das meiste in gut sortierten supermärkten, bio-läden und refromhäusern.

pudding (da hast du natürlich zucker drin, wie in jedem pudding, also nur als gaaanz seltene sünde ):





soja-sahne:





zum sprühen:





Soja Cuisine:





wer nicht auf soja steht: hafersahne:





mayonese für salat, pommes usw (gibt's bei DM):





getreidemilch-sorten: (reismilch gibt's aich bei aldi, rossmann und co..lecker und gut zum kochen):





frischkäsealternativen:





sünden für den sommer:









statt nutella, mal was anderes und in verschiedenen sorten, superlecker. aber nicht zum abnehmen geeignet (suchtfaktor):


----------



## elVincent (1. Februar 2007)

Hallihallo,

is ja genau mein thema was hier behandelt wird  ich bin vor kurzem auch aufgewacht und hab festgestellt dass es so net weitergehen kann. bei ner körpergröße von 1,83 und nem gewicht von ca. 112 kg muss einfach was passieren.

deswegen hab ich vor zwei wochen angefangen mich wieder etwas bewusster zu ernähren und zusätzlich laufen zu gehen. außerdem hab ich mir in den kopf gesetzt dass beim nächsten lohneingang ein mtb angeschafft wird. bis es so weit is versuch ich mich auf nem heimtrainer schonmal n bisserl vorzubereiten. bis jetzt hab ich auch schon ne deutliche konditionsverbesserung feststellen können und ich fühl mich auch allgemein schon viel besser als vorher, gewichtsmäßig hat sich aber noch nix getan. liegt aber sicher am muskelaufbau. 

was kann ich den vorbereitend aufs biken noch tun? ich hab vor viel im wald und auf mehr oder weniger befestigten wegen an der ehemaligen deutsch/deutschen grenze zu fahren und evtl. auch ma nen leichten berg zu nehmen. 

übrigens find ich den thread echt supi, is ne tolle motivation für alle die mitmachen  

greetz
holger


----------



## Rockhopper (1. Februar 2007)

elVincent: wenn du jetzt bereits schon Laufen gehst, ist das bereits eine gute Vorbereitung für das Biken.
Evtl. kannst du etwas für deine Rückenmuskulatur im UNTEREN Rückenbereich tun. Nur unter der Annahme, dass du evtl. Rückenschmerzen hast. Beim Radeln müssen sich die Muskeln in diesem Bereich auch erst einmal anpassen.
Bei mir wirkt bereits Laufen im unteren Rückenbereich zu einer Stabilisierung des Rumpfs.

Da ich von einem ähnlichen Anfangsgewicht gestartet bin wie du, drück ich dir die Daumen, dass es nicht bei den ersten Kilos bleibt.
Ich habe schon 5 runter 

@speedfire: echt vielen Dank für den Link. Ich bin da etwas uninformiert, welche vegane Produkte es gibt, obwohl ich sehr gerne fleischlos mich ernähre. 
Bei der Frischkäsealternative und dem Pudding bekomme ich gerade richtig Kohldampf ;-))


----------



## pongi (1. Februar 2007)

@elvincent: servus holger. auch auf den geschmack des zweirades gekommen? was macht dein 4rädriges vehikel?


----------



## woasnix (1. Februar 2007)

......01.02.2007 116,8 kg
Fortsetzung folgt......   

mfg


----------



## elVincent (1. Februar 2007)

@ pongi: muahaha, ich packs ja net   wie klein dieses internet doch is, echt unglaublich...ich weiß net ob man des schon auf den geschmack gekommen nennen kann, ich hab halt festgestellt dass ich irgendwas mit mir anstellen muss dass ich ma wieder n bisserl fit werd und irgendwie hatte ich die idee mir ein mtb zuzulegen und damit n bisserl durch die gegend zu bügeln   ich bin bis vor ein paar jahren auch recht intensiv rennrad gefahren und hab noch aktiv fußball und basketball gespielt, da hatte ich bei gleicher größe ma 85kg...jetzt ist mein erstes etappenziel unter hundert zu kommen und dann schau mer ma.
mein vierraädriges gerät steht rum und hat nen ausgebauten motor mit ausgerissenem kopfschraubengewinde :-( und auch so isses noch n ganzer haufen arbeit. weiß noch net ob er kommende saison überhaupt fährt, weil ich halt auch studententypisch eigentlich die kohle besser verwenden kann. wir werden sehen.

@rockhopper: was gibts denn noch für möglichkeiten die untere rückenmuskulatur fit zu bekommen außer laufen zu gehen? ich muss nämlich gestehen, dass ichs zwar mach, aber wirklich spaß macht mir das laufen nicht.



greetz
holger


----------



## Rockhopper (2. Februar 2007)

elVincent: was ich auch nicht mag, aber sehr wirkungsvoll ist: Gymnastik!
was bei mir nocht gut wirkt: im Wiegetritt den Berg hochradeln (Radeln im Sitzen führt bei mir eher zu einem Ungleichgewicht zwischen Beinmuskulatur und Rumpfmuskulatur)
Beispiele für Rückenübungen gibt es da:
http://www.tk-online.de/centaurus/g...ainingsposter__rueckenschule/poster__nav.html


----------



## ScottErda (4. Februar 2007)

Aktueller Bericht:

Gewicht: 97,9 kg heute morgen nach dem Aufstehen!

Training die Woche: 2 mal joggen und gestern eine Bike Tour im GA1 Bereich über 45 km (2,5 std.)

Hab ne leichte Erkältung sonst alles okay.

so long

Norman


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Februar 2007)

Monat	Kilometer	Stunden	Höhenmeter
Januar	285,49///	25///	1500
Februar	62///	6///	700
Bilanz	347,49///	31///	2200

Und ich hab gerade mal 1KG abgenommen   und durch Weinachten hatte ich 3 zugenommen  
Akt. Gewicht 119


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZakMcCracken (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein Sonntags-Zwischenstand.

eben gewogen: 86,6 kg ( Morgen früh nochmal, da dann eigentlich mein wöchentlicher Wiegetermin ist ). Gott sei Dank ist mal wieder was runtergegangen. ( 800g ) 

Diese Woche war leider wieder kaum was Training. Nur 1x Rollentraining.

Für dieses Wochenende hatte ich eigentlich viel "Radprogramm" eingeplant. Leider kam es wieder anders, da ich den Nichten&Neffen meiner Freundin Englisch Nachhilfe geben musste   

btw. verbrennt man eigentlich Kalorien wenn man sich aufregt ?  

Mein Problem ist es die Konsequenz ins Training zu kriegen, aber das ist eine Frage der Selbstdisziplin  

Was mich ärgert, ist wie das direkte Umfeld darauf reagiert, wenn man mal an sich arbeitet. Da hört man die ganze Zeit _"och, du bist aber auch moppelig geworden"_ oder im gemeinsamen Gewinsel der Schmerbäuchigen: _"man müsste sich mal aufrappeln"_,  _"man lebt total ungesund, dass muß man ändern"_ oder auch _"man isst immer viel zu viel, nur weil man es so gewöhnt ist" _usw. 

Sobald man dann aber mal was anders macht, wird einem von allen Seiten in die Parade gefahren: _"Wie, du hast keine Zeit, Fahrrad fahren kannst du doch morgen auch noch_"; _"Stell dich nicht so an, ess doch ein Stück Kuchen mit uns!"_ oder auch _"Jetzt nimm dir doch noch ein Schnitzel, hab ich extra noch für dich gemacht!"_

Was soll das?? Ist das eine Verschwörung gegen die speckigen die Besserung gelobt haben?   

Mittlerweile werd ich direkt ein wenig pampig, dann ist wenigstens Ruhe. Mit Argumenten sind mit Kuchen und Canneloni heranstürmende (Schwieger-) Mütter nicht zu bekehren  

So, das musste ich mir mal von der Seele schreiben, jetzt bin ich wieder lieb  

zak


----------



## Sikk (4. Februar 2007)

Da sagst Du was,

sobald Du zugibst, abnehmen zu wollen, hagelt es aus allen Richtungen Vorschläge, was man doch am besten machen sollte: "einfach weniger Essen", "viel Obst und Gemüse", "die Brigitte-Diät soll doch so gut sein", "wenig Fett", "ein Bekannter hat mit Weight Watchers abgenommen", "eine Mahlzeit durch SlimFast ersetzen", "Atkins", "und ganz wichtig: viel Sport und Bewegung, ne? Treppen statt Aufzug", Ananas-Diät, Kresse-Diät, Kartoffel-Diät, Entwässern, Appetitzügler, "vor dem Essen viel Trinken", "nach 19 Uhr nichts mehr Essen" und was man da alles zu hören kriegt. Und es ist ja auch alles irgendwie richtig, aber jeder kennt natürlich nur die eine ultimative Variante und hält alles andere für Quatsch.

Und dann sitzt man da und muss sich ja für irgendwas entscheiden. Manche dieser Ratschläge widersprechen sich natürlich auch. Irgendwann hast Du Dich entschieden und musst Dich dann gegenüber allen Ratgebern rechtfertigen, warum Du es so und nicht anders machst: Kopfschütteln, "ich sag nur Jojo-Effekt", "das ist aber doch nicht gesund", "das würde ich aber anders machen", und dann werden tausend Gründe aufgezeigt, warum das so nicht klappen kann.

Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass man dem Druck von allen Seiten nachgibt und schließlich wieder "normal" isst: "100g Schokolade machen Dich doch keine 2kg schwerer", "das eine Stück steckst Du doch locker weg", "kannst ja morgen Sport machen", "willst Du denn nichts essen?" etc.

Eigentlich sollte man auf eine Insel fahren, dort sein gewähltes Programm durchziehen und so dünn wie man sein möchte wieder nach Hause kommen.

Ich kann für mich sagen, dass ich mich mittlerweile gut durchgesetzt habe. Das liegt auch daran, dass mir der Erfolg recht gibt. Zur Zeit wenigstens. Fast 9kg in fünf Wochen, ich fühle mich wohl und kann das noch ewig weitermachen, glaube ich.

Mit den ganzen gutmeinenden Ratgebern darf man eben nicht diskutieren. Punkt. Einfach weitermachen und das Programm durchziehen, von niemandem reinreden lassen, dann klappts auch mit den Pfunden 

So, habe fertig. Vorerst.

Nun aber zum Sonntagsupdate: Bin wieder zweimal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren, immer noch mit den Spikes. Sieht wieder nicht nach Schnee aus, vielleicht baue ich die wieder um. Heute noch eine Stunde Joggen, aber nach der Wägung (nach dem Joggen hatte ich sogar 105.6kg, aber das gilt ja nicht  )

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Dr_Ufo (4. Februar 2007)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> @speedfire: das ist ja echt interessant! Und ich dachte, ich tue meinem Körper etwas gutes, wenn ich viel Magerquark esse.
> Danke für den Hinweis auf den Soja-Joghurt



Klar sind Milchprodukte gut! Unser Sportsfreund vertritt eine Ernährungsideologie verspürt einen gewissen missionarischen Eifer. Wenn du auf wissenschaftlicher Basis etwas über gute Ernährung erfahren willst, geh auf die Seiten der DGE (www.dge.de). 
Viele Grüße
Ufo


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Februar 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Monat	Kilometer	Stunden	Höhenmeter
> Januar	285,49///	25///	1500
> Februar	62///	6///	700
> Bilanz	347,49///	31///	2200
> ...



Na toll gerad nochmal 23,3km (1std Ergometer) gefahren und was passiert 0,8kg wieder zugenommen 
Gibt es Leute die nicht abnehmen können? Sondern stattdessen nur Fett in Muskeln umwandeln


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2007)

Moin allerseits

Niemand vermisst den Threadgründer  Der Heiland für viele Diätwillige   

Nun, meine Ehrgeisz hält sich in Grenzen aber wenigstens halte ich mein Gewicht und das Trainingspensum steigt


Mein Ergebnis:

02.01.2007: 84,8
08.01.2007: 83,0
15.01.2007: 82,8
22.01.2007: 82,2
29.01.2007: 82,9  
05.02.2007: 82,5  

Wochenerfolg: -0,4
Gesamterfolg : -2,3

Sportliche Betätigung:

Dienstag 3 Stunden Gelände
Donnerstag 3 Stunden lockeres Fahren
Sonntag knapp 4 Stunden Gelände

Die Woche will ich endlich mal unter 82 kommen. Der heutige Tag fängt allerdings nicht vielversprechend an. Ich geh mit meiner Frau aus weil Sie Geburtstag hat. Und bei dem Italiener komm ich einfach nicht an der Carbonara mit der leckeren, sämigen Soße vorbei. Das wird schon !


Grüße

Google


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
letzte Woche habe ich irgendwas richtig gemacht ich weiß nur nicht was ? Nur 2x im Studio gewesen anstatt wie sonst 4x und gestern halt 3,5 std RR gefahren aber ganz locker Puls 107 - 135 da muß man am Berg schon ganz schön langsam treten.Ich war am Samstag in Köln und habe einen Leistungstest gemacht um meine Trainingsbereiche genauer zu bestimmen.Dort habe ich auch noch einige Tipps was abnehmen betrifft bekommen , hoffe ich kann mich an einiges halten.

Gewicht:
22.1 =88,1 kg
29.1 =88,0 kg
und heute morgen 85,9kg  4x nachgewogen


Gruß ein zufriedener Scalpel


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Februar 2007)

scalpel wie wäre es wenn du uns alle an den tips teilhaben lässt


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (5. Februar 2007)

Jo,
also man hat mir das gesagt was man eigentlich sowieso weiß.Aber man will ja vieles nicht wahrhaben.
Ich soll keine Nudeln mehr essen wenig Reis und wenig Kartoffeln. Reis und Kartoffeln hat mich gewundert. Desweiteren natürlich keine Süssigkeiten was mir echt schwer fällt.Ich soll möglichst Gemüsse und helles Fleisch essen und dabei wenig von den Grundnahrungsmitteln wie halt Kartoffeln und Reis. Sossen sind tödlich ( aber lecker )
Keine Brötchen und kein helles Brot.
Bei Getränken kein Süßes Zeugs wie Cola oder Apfelschorle sondern ausschließlich Wasser.
Wenn der Hunger kommt Buttermilch oder Naturjoguhrt echt ätzend aber wenns schön macht. 
Beim Training auf Riegel verzichten und auch nur Wasser in die Pulle.

Ich werde versuchen mich an einiges zu halten aber bestimmt nicht an alles


Gruß Scalpel


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2007)

Klar, alles schön und gut...Und wie gehts weiter wenn man sein Ziel erreicht hat ??

Wenn man alles zu 100 % so einhält, nimmt man zwar ab aber "normal essen" war das während der Diätphase aber auch nicht und man nimmt dann die alten Essgewohnheiten wieder ein....

Ich finde, man muß sich während der Diätphas mit seinen Essgewohnheiten auseinandersetzen können um danach wenigstens die Chance zu haben, sich zukünftig bewußter zu ernähren und nicht wieder zuzunehmen. Solche Diäten entsprechen überhaupt nicht der Realität des normalen Essens in unserer Gesellschaft....und deshalb auf Dauer nicht umsetzbar...man nimmt irgendwie nix mit für sich.

Grüße


Gogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (5. Februar 2007)

hmm also keine nudeln find ich schon krass oder keinen reis.
Ich mein man kann ja net ewig nur putenfleisch und gmüs futtern wie'n karnickel.

Btw mal mein zwischenstand
Start 1.1.07 mit 86,8 Kg
Stand heute früh 84,1Kg


----------



## HEIZER (5. Februar 2007)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ich mein man kann ja net ewig nur putenfleisch und gmüs futtern wie'n karnickel.



 

Komisch isses ja schon , ich habe noch nie gehört das man Nudeln und Reis komplett weglassen soll 

Ich bin eh kein Freund von solchen radikalen Massnahmen . Gerade das löst den sogenannten Jojo-Effekt aus , alles essen kann man schon , nur es sollte stark minimiert werden. Bei den Getränken stimme ich dem zu, nix mit Zucker ist ok ! 

Mein aktueller Stand

1.2.2007  112 KG

5.2.2007  110 KG


----------



## Manuel20 (5. Februar 2007)

Mein Montags Update

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg
05.02.2007
86,4kg

na das hätte ich diese Woche nun aber nicht gedacht.
Aber das Ziel kommt immer näher und ob Ich das ohne Tipps von dieser Seite geschafft hätte weiß ich wirklich nicht.

Gruß und dank an alle
Manuel


----------



## ZakMcCracken (5. Februar 2007)

So, wie gestern angekündigt, meine Werte heute früh _06:00 Uhr_ *85,8 kg*


Gewichtsverlauf:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg  - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg  - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg  + 0,2 kg  
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg  - 1,6 kg
------------------------
Gewichtsverlust insgesamt: *5,2 kg*

bin eigentlich zufrieden, da ich ohne großes Hungern abnehmen und keine "Entzugserscheinungen" habe, allerdings möchte das Radfahren und Laufen ausbauen, kam die letzten Wochen zu kurz. Man kann wunderbar erkennen wie schnell das in der ersten Woche bei täglichem Training ging, da muß ich dran bleiben  

zak


----------



## Hard Rocky (5. Februar 2007)

neuer Zwischenstand:
1. Dez: 105,0kg
4. Jan: 99,0kg
15. Jan: 97,4kg
29. Jan: 96,9 kg
05. Feb: 95,5 kg
Ziel für März (95kg) ist fast geschafft - YES  
Diese Woche 2mal Rad gefahren und 2 mal Muckibude.

Die Sauerie der Woche: heute an der Tanke:
Ich zahle
Verkäuferin: Paybackkarte?
Ich: ja, hier bitte.
Verkäuferin: noch ein Snickers, is im Angebot
Ich: GRRRRRR ... nein Danke

Mein neues Motto: "Ihr kriegt mich nicht, weder an der Kasse noch am Berg"


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2007)

noch ein nachtrag für alle die für's abnehmen, gesunde essen und als vorbeugung von diversen zivilisationskrankheiten ihren konsum von milch und anderen tierischen lebensmitteln überdenken wollen.

die von mir hier aufgeführten produkte gelten als Ersatz für Milchprodukte.
Angesichts der Werbekampagnen der CMA "Die Milch macht's" stellt sich die Frage: Wie gesund ist Milch wirklich? Ein Fernsehbeitrag der Sendung "Markt" auf NDR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfCzM8p45_o

Fleisch als Lebenskraft? Eine Reihe von Leistungssportlern, die auf tierische Produkte verzichten beweisen das Gegenteil. Bodybuilding-weltmeister und Arzt Alexander Dargatz ist ein Beispiel (TV-Beitrag):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abeek3Pr5HU&mode=user&search=

auch ein ironman triathlet ist dabei:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miYRTXCDjjk&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZakMcCracken (5. Februar 2007)

@speedfire

das sind interessante Beiträge, thx. Ich denke man muß ja nicht gleich Veganer werden, aber zum Nachdenken regen die allemal an.


Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen der auch auf Milchprodukte verzichtet und nicht besonders viel davon hält. Ob er sich komplett vegan ernährt kann ich nicht sagen. Er erklärt auch immer jedem wie falsch bzw. ungesund man sich ernährt....allerdings hat die Sache bei ihm einen Haken - er raucht wie ein Schlot


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2007)

ou, das ist übel. rauchen ist mit veganer lebensweise eine widersprüchliche mischung(ökologische, ethische und menschenrechtsgründe...), mit gesundheitsbewusstsein sowieso. und zum abnehmen taugt's nicht, für leute die aufhören mag es probleme geben wegen Ersatzbefriedigungs-Verhaltensweisen und den fehlenden Apettit-Zügler Nikotin. Aber mit Sport und Gesunder ernährung geht das schon, sport ist eh der beste drogen-ersatz


----------



## Matze. (6. Februar 2007)

> quark und joghurt sind dabei schlecht, weil sie viele gesättigte fettsäuren* enthalten und die beinhalteten tierischen proteine ca. dreimal mehr schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren wie pflanzliches Protein enthalten. Die schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren Methionin und Cystein sind im Grunde für den Körper harmlos. Methionin ist sogar essentiell. Aber in zu hohen Dosen führen sie zu einer Übersäuerung des Körper, die er durch das Lösen von Kalzium als den Knochen auszugleichen versucht. Durch die Aufnahme tierischen Proteins wird daher Kalzium in relativ hohen Mengen ausgeschieden.



Das ist jetzt wohl sehr viel Theorie, die mit der Praxis nichts zu tun hat. Was glaubst Du welche Möglichkeiten der Körper zum puffern hat  da ist das Kalzium in den Knochen sicher davor, verbraten zu werden .
Übrigens enthalten die Milchprodukte doch auch sehr viel Kalzium .
Und in der Praxis schaut´s so aus: Meine Kinder verlangen nur wenig bis gar nicht nach Milchprodukten, in Wachstumsphasen aber schaufeln die sich das Zeug rein wie wild, und warum wohl, weil´s der Körper verlangt.





> Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen der auch auf Milchprodukte verzichtet und nicht besonders viel davon hält. Ob er sich komplett vegan ernährt kann ich nicht sagen. Er erklärt auch immer jedem wie falsch bzw. ungesund man sich ernährt....allerdings hat die Sache bei ihm einen Haken - er raucht wie ein Schlot



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt, der missionarische Eifer ist bei Vegetariern und vor allem bei Veganern oft (nicht immer) unglaublich penetrant und nervig . Und- aus meiner Sicht oft auch schlichtweg falsch.
Wenn so einer dann auch noch raucht  dann kann man das niemals ernst nehmen. 




> noch ein nachtrag für alle die für's abnehmen, gesunde essen und als vorbeugung von diversen zivilisationskrankheiten ihren konsum von milch und anderen tierischen lebensmitteln überdenken wollen.



Überdenken lohnt nur, wenn man was nicht verträgt, es nur zu sich nimmt weil´s angeblich gesund ist (gilt auch für die vielen Ersatzprodukte), oder das Zeug in Unmengen reinschüttet. Bei "normalem" Eßverhalten sind mit oder ohne Milch sicher keine erhöhten Risiken zu befürchten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Februar 2007)

Überdenken lohnt nur, wenn man was nicht verträgt, es nur zu sich nimmt weil´s angeblich gesund ist (gilt auch für die vielen Ersatzprodukte), oder das Zeug in Unmengen reinschüttet. Bei "normalem" Eßverhalten sind mit oder ohne Milch sicher keine erhöhten Risiken zu befürchten.[/QUOTE]

Das ist ja genau das Problem: Zivilisationskrankheiten entstehen schleichend. Wenn man merkt, dass man was nicht so gut verträgt, ist es eben schon zu spät. Selbst Rauchen verträgt man ja in jungen Jahren gut, das Raucherbein gibt´s dann nach 40 Jahren. Außerdem steckt hinter der Fleisch- und Milchindustrie eine gewaltige Lobby! Also auch mal da überdenken, ob das alles so stimmt, was einem gesagt wird. Nur deshalb, weil Millionen es glauben, ist es noch lange nicht wahr. Tatsache ist, dass die Leute in den sog. zivilisierten Ländern immer fetter und kränker werden (wenn auch älter) und auch viele Krankheiten nachweislich durch erhöhten Fleischkonsum und tierische Fette verursacht wird. Vegan zu leben ist sicher extrem, aber mal drüber nachdenken, ob´s denn von allem immer so viel sein muss und jeden Tag, schadet sicher nicht. Und zu sagen, ein Raucher ist unglaubwürdig, ist einfach Schmarrn, denn nur weil einer ein Laster hat, braucht er ja nicht noch 3 andere! So kannst Du ja auch gleich zu einem Dicken sagen, was treibst Du Sport, solange Du so viel ißt? Es ist doch gut, wenn sich ein Raucher wenigstens gesund ernährt.


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2007)

Update:
07.01.   90 kg
24.01.   88 kg
06.02.   86 kg

Ziel bis März: 85kg
Ziel bis Ende 2007: 80kg

Das in der letzten Woche mit nur einmal Sport, da ich krank war. Ansonsten gehe ich jetzt drei Mal die Woche 1h schwimmen, am WE hatte ich einen Golden Retriever zum "Babysitten"  da, den ich minimum eine Stunde draußen ausgeführt habe.

Nach dem vorletzten WE mit drei Geburtstagen hintereinander und viel Wein und Bier und Nacht-Snack habe ich jetzt ein paar Tage mit nur Gemüse oder Salat mit Putenbrust eingelegt und esse ab 21Uhr nichts mehr...

Gebe aber ehrlich zu, dass ich mir zwischendrin auch mal eine Schokoladentafel gegönnt habe.

Ich finde es zwar toll, wenn jemand seine Ernährung komplett umstellen kann, halte das aber jobtechnisch etc. für mich nicht für realistisch und habe ziemlich viel Schiss vor dem JoJo Effekt...

Ergo gibt es gegen den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch jetzt Obst (Apfel, Banane oder Kiwi) und ggf. eine Suppe in der Tasse (ist ja auch nix drin...).

Ach so und zum Thema der anderen Leute...

Verzichte jetzt unter der Woche auf das Feierabendbierchen. Ist aber sehr schwer mit den Kommentaren der anderen zu leben, die einem immer noch etwas unterjubeln wollen oder einen bei der Salatbestellung schief anschauen nach dem Motto: wirst wohl bald zum Körnerfresser?...

Also schön brav hier posten, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid und ich freue mich, wenn hier jemand seinen Zielen näher kommt und sich auch nicht durch Stillstand über ein paar Tage/Woche aufhalten lässt :top:

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stucka (6. Februar 2007)

Mein (50 Jahre, 177cm) Spitzengewicht war mal 98, Mann, hat das übel ausgeschaut! Hab zwar immer mal Sport gemacht, aber nie so richtig und konsequent. Weils mir dann mal eine ganze Weile psychisch stressbedingt so richtig ******** ging, habe ich konsequent mit dem Sport angefangen. Laufen, MTB, Rennrad, Fitness-Studio - aber immer nur so für mich. Parallel dazu habe ich aber ordentlich Bier reingeschüttet. Trainingseffekt null, Wampe wie gehabt. Bingo! Dann eher zufällig reingerutscht in Biker-Kreise, erste Marathons (vernichtende Erfolge) mit hoher Ansteckungsgefahr. Immer noch Bier ohne Ende, fettes Essen. Erfolg siehe oben, Wampe etc. Nächste Krise im Anmarsch usw. Unter der Woche Sport, Askese - am Wochenende hoch die Pulle. Bis zum 1.1.05! Der Entschluss: Ende mit Bier, definitiv. Am Anfang blöd weil ungewohnt, dumme Kommentare etc. Sportschau ohne Bier, Weggehen ohne Bier, Partys ohne Bier. Aber - es ging!! Mittlerweile seit 26 Monaten keinen Tropfen Alk mehr, nur noch als Belohnung nach langen Einheiten leckeres Alkofreies Bier (nur eins!). Seit ich kein Bier mehr "saufe": keinen Bock mehr auf Wurst, fettes Essen, Plündern vom Kühlschrank nach Sportstudio. Irgendwann hat mir dann Müsli geschmeckt, Salat und Obst ohne Ende, ohne Alk hab ich irgendwie viel mehr Power und die erstmal unbewusste Ernährungsumstellung lief auf einmal perfekt. Jetzt wird nicht nur Sport getrieben - jetzt wird trainiert und vor allem: auf Ziele trainiert! MTB-Marathon, Läufe (10-21,1 KM), Volkstriathlons usw. Das ist dermaßen geil und motiviert mich ungemein. Dann 06 der erste Alpencross usw. Bin jetzt in einer lockeren Sportlerclique mit Zielen, meine Frau und meine Kinder sind stolz auf mich und ab und zu besuche ich noch Kumpels von früher, die immer fetter und blöder (bierbedingt) werden. Ohne Bier gings runter von stämmigen 86 recht schnell auf unter 80. Jetzt bin ich so um die 75 (plus/minus 1), fühl mich sauwohl und topfit. Ziel im Herbst 72, dann ist´s aber auch gut. Jojo kein Problem, weil Umstellung tief drin hängt. Mir hilft neben dem bereits beschriebenen: in der Früh 500mg L-Carinitin, Müsli, den ganzen Tag über Äpfel etc, Abends dezentes Futter (Thunfisch, Salat, Nudeln ohne alles) und Trockenobst in allen Variationen. Das stillt den Hunger auf Süsses, den ich früher nie gekannt habe. Nach guten Einheiten gibts richtig dick Kuchen und Samstagabend statt 6 Bier eine halbe Tonne Vanilleeis.

Au weia, soviel wollt ich gar nicht schreiben....will auch Niemanden belehren, nur mal meine Story loswerden. Es lohnt sich - auch mit 50. Fühle mich wesentlich (!) besser und fitter als mit 35!!


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Übrigens enthalten die Milchprodukte doch auch sehr viel Kalzium .
> Und in der Praxis schaut´s so aus: Meine Kinder verlangen nur wenig bis gar nicht nach Milchprodukten, in Wachstumsphasen aber schaufeln die sich das Zeug rein wie wild, und warum wohl, weil´s der Körper verlangt.



Nach dieser Logik essen auch Jugendliche desöfteren den McDonalds-Fraß in groben Mengen, weil es der Körper verlangt...

wegen der Milch, hast du den NDR Beitrag zu ende gesehen? da geht es auch um Kinder...

zum kalzium in Milch und anderen tierischen Produkten: 
"Eine Reihe von Studien hat gezeigt, dass eine hohe Proteinaufnahme  insbesondere aus tierischer Nahrung  eine gesteigerte Kalziumausscheidung verursacht und den Kalziumbedarf erhöht (...)"
"Ernährungsformen, die reich an schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren sind, können den Verlust von Kalzium aus den Knochen erhöhen. Zu den Nahrungsmitteln mit einem relativ hohen Verhältnis von schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren zu Protein zählen Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Geflügel, Milchprodukte(...)"
Es gibt "einige Nachweise, dass postmenopausale Frauen mit einer Ernährung, die viel tierisches Protein und wenig Pflanzeneiweiß enthält, eine hohe Rate für Knochenschwund hatten und ein erheblich erhöhtes Risiko für Hüftfrakturen(...)."

Quelle: ADA Positionspapier zur vegetarischen Ernährung
(Wer ist die ADA?
Die ADA (American Dietetic Association) ist die grösste US-amerikanische Vereinigung von Ernährungsexperten (Ernährungswissenschaftlern, Diätberatern etc.) mit rund 70000 Mitgliedern.
Die Aussagen der ADA gelten als wissenschaftlich fundiert und wegweisend. Die ADA wurde bereits 1917 gegründet. Im Internet ist sie zu finden unter: www.eatright.org)



> Also auch mal da überdenken, ob das alles so stimmt, was einem gesagt wird. Nur deshalb, weil Millionen es glauben, ist es noch lange nicht wahr. Tatsache ist, dass die Leute in den sog. zivilisierten Ländern immer fetter und kränker werden (wenn auch älter) und auch viele Krankheiten nachweislich durch erhöhten Fleischkonsum und tierische Fette verursacht wird.


 schön gesagt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Februar 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Otto_Bruker

Er hat sehr interessante und nachvollziehbare Gedanken zur Vollwertkost, Nährstoffmangel, Übergewicht, etc. Lohnt sich, etwas davon nachzulesen. Man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich alles 1:1 übernehmen, aber man kann ja mal Stück für Stück ausprobieren.


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2007)

Stucka schrieb:


> Au weia, soviel wollt ich gar nicht schreiben....will auch Niemanden belehren, nur mal meine Story loswerden. Es lohnt sich - auch mit 50. Fühle mich wesentlich (!) besser und fitter als mit 35!!


 Deine Erfolgsstory habe ich mir gerne angehört. Ist schon in Ordnung mit Deinem Mehrzeiler  

Ich kann Dich auch nur beglückwünschen zu Deiner Umstellung und man merkt Du fühlst Dich rundum, körperlich und mental, puddelwohl  

Deine Geschichte ist sicherlich für andere ein Ansporn und Motivation etwas zu ändern.

Es muß ja nicht gleich sooo perfekt sein.

Ich habe auch eine Vorgeschichte. Hier die Kurzform:

1999/2000 100 Kg, knapp 2 Päckchen Kippen am Tag, sehr unregelmäßiger Sport.

Mit Laufen, dann endlich wieder Joggen fing alles langsam an.

Dann kam die Liebe zum Biken

Jetzt habe ich schon seit einigen Jahren zwischen 80 - 85 Kg und treibe äusserst regelmäßig Sport.

Und wie gehts mir ? Rundum, körperlich und mental, puddelwohl  

Aber auf Bierchen (in bewußterer Form) kann ich nicht ganz verzichten  

Grüße

Google

Nachtrag: Und rauchen tu ich seit 06/2000 auch nicht mehr


----------



## Matze. (7. Februar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Otto_Bruker
> 
> Er hat sehr interessante und nachvollziehbare Gedanken zur Vollwertkost, Nährstoffmangel, Übergewicht, etc. Lohnt sich, etwas davon nachzulesen. Man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich alles 1:1 übernehmen, aber man kann ja mal Stück für Stück ausprobieren.




Habe ich gemacht, sogar längere Zeit, nämlich von 1987 - ca. `91, ich habe aber nur wenig davon dauerhaft übernommen und behalten, vor allem der Frischkornbrei ist meines Erachtens ein absoluter Irrweg und schaffte nur Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich diäte immer für mich selbst und nicht für andere  Keine Angst
> 
> Ich mach das, weil ich beim Biken weniger den Berg mit hochschleppen möchte. Und bei  181,5 cm und derzeit geschätzten 84,5 KG kann ich mich auch gerade noch so unter die Menscheit wagen
> 
> ...



Sorry sei mir bitte nicht böse aber du hast Sorgen, du wiegst grad mal 3 kilo mehr wie du groß bist.
Kenne dich zwar noch nicht aber möchte dir folgenden Tip aufn Weg geben.
LASS DASSmit der krampfhaften Abnehmerei, das geht dir nur aufn Senkel und tut dir und deiner Umwelt nicht sonderlich gut.(Schlechte Laune etc.) 
Versuch lieber stärker zu werden, soll heißen mehr kraft in den Beinen etc. wandel das überflüssige Fett in Muckis um und du wirst sehen es geht dir nach ner Zeit richtig gut. 
Das heißt aber auch nicht kleckern sondern klotzen.   
Gruß von einem der es gut meint.
Micha


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Februar 2007)

So hab seit Anfang des Jahres bis heute 3KG abgenommen (Heute das Erste mal das ich einen richtigen Erfolg auf der Waage gesehen habe )
Das nur durch fettärmere Ernährung/Hungrig ins Bett gehen/Kein Rauchen/Viel weniger Bier und jeden Tag mindestens eine Stunde Radeln + Hanteltraining.


----------



## Formwandler (11. Februar 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So hab seit Anfang des Jahres bis heute 3KG abgenommen (Heute das Erste mal das ich einen richtigen Erfolg auf der Waage gesehen habe )
> Das nur durch fettärmere Ernährung/Hungrig ins Bett gehen/Kein Rauchen/Viel weniger Bier und jeden Tag mindestens eine Stunde Radeln + Hanteltraining.



...und wenn du jetzt noch das mit dem Hungrig ins Bett gehen wegläßt, und Dir mal die Beiträge hier im Forum durchliest, nicht überfliegen, dann wirst Du zufriedener mehr erreichen


----------



## Hard Rocky (11. Februar 2007)

neuer Zwischenstand:
1. Dez: 105,0kg
4. Jan: 99,0kg
15. Jan: 97,4kg
29. Jan: 96,9 kg
05. Feb: 95,5 kg
11. Feb: 94,0 kg
Ziel für März (95kg) ist also bereits heute schon geschafft !!! 
Jetzt kann´s nur "noch besser" werden ... Ziel für Mai 90kg wird vorgezogen auf Mitte März ... Ende der Saison sollen`s dann 85-90 kg sein.
Kann gar nicht glauben was ich da schreib ... so geil!
Dafür geh ich jetzt erstmal raus ins schmuddelwetter biken


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2007)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir ein Sonntags-Zwischenstand.
> 
> ...



 Hi, hi, hi kenne das zur Genüge obwohl ich genetisch so konstruiert bin das ich alles essen kann und dabei net ein gramm großartig zunehme.
Aber lass dich bloß nicht ärgern, hat auch einen Moment gedauert bis ich meine Umwelt davon überzeugen konnte das ich abends nicht mehr so viel zu essen wünsche, man schäft nämlich besser unter anderem.
Aber wegen der Bemerkungen hab ich nen Tip, sag doch das nächste mal einfach ich bin nicht zu dick sondern bei mir ist nur die Haut weiter weg von den Knochen he, he, das zieht bestimmt. 
Habe übrigens größte Hochachtung vor denen die Disziplin u. Selbstvertrauen an den Tag legen und dann abnehmen, nicht mehr rauchen o.ä., Hut ab. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ZakMcCracken (11. Februar 2007)

ja, mit dem Rauchen hab ich auch vor drei Jahren aufgehört...und dann kamen die Pfunde ( weil nix Sport gemacht und so )


----------



## Sikk (11. Februar 2007)

Ich nu wieder: Sorry erstmal, der Text von letzte Woche sollte eigentlich ein lustigerer sein, aber jetzt liest er sich irgendwie - zynisch oder so. 
Ich hatte nach dem Jogging letzten Sonntag noch bis Mittwoch Muskelkater. Mo und Di war ich trotzdem wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, dieses Wochenende war nicht mal Joggen drin.
Abgenommen habe ich trotzdem so einiges. Anderthalb Kilo ist nicht von schlechten Eltern, ich sollte mich ja fast etwas bremsen ;-) Und am Freitag habe ich sogar eine halbe Flasche Rotwein getrunken (Käse dazu gegessen). Da hatte ich Samstag sogar noch weniger als heute. Seltsam, aber ich denke besser garnicht erst drüber nach.

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Matze. (12. Februar 2007)

> Und am Freitag habe ich sogar eine halbe Flasche Rotwein getrunken (Käse dazu gegessen). Da hatte ich Samstag sogar noch weniger als heute. Seltsam, aber ich denke besser garnicht erst drüber nach.




Das zeigt doch, daß der Sport, und die Umstellung nachhaltig was bringt. Da ist so eine laue Woche und ein bißchen Rotwein kein Problem.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Heute morgen 86,1 kg = 0,2kg mehr als letzte Woche. Ist aber o.k. habe die Woche auch ein paar mal richtig zugeschlagen.Lecker Fritten mit Mayo und Pizza gabs auch man will ja auch mal leben.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Februar 2007)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Heute morgen 86,1 kg = 0,2kg mehr als letzte Woche. Ist aber o.k. habe die Woche auch ein paar mal richtig zugeschlagen.Lecker Fritten mit Mayo und Pizza gabs auch man will ja auch mal leben.
> 
> Gruß Scalpel




Na hauptsache du siehst die Sache nicht so verbissen, dann klappts auch.
Da sieht man mal wie´s gehen kann, muß doch mal grinsen denn ich hatte Zeiten da hab ich mich drüber aufgeregt nix zuzunehmen....
Heut seh ich das locker und fühl mich pudelwohl dabei.
Viel Spass und Erfolg weiterhin und toi,toi,toi.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2007)

Hihi, Gewicht stagniert wie die deutsche Binnenwirtschaft.....aktuell schwankt es zwischen 75,5 - 76,2 kg, das soll einer verstehen...........ich mach mich jetzt aber bis zum Trainingslager in 3 Wochen ( 03.03-10.03 ) nicht mehr verrückt, dannach purzeln die Kilos eh wie Hölle.


----------



## ZakMcCracken (12. Februar 2007)

So, dann mal mein Montagsupdate:

Gewichtsverlauf:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg  
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
*12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg*
------------------------
Gewichtsverlust insgesamt: 5,7 kg

Sport hätte wieder mehr sein können. Da das Gewicht aber runtergegangen ist bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Manuel20 (12. Februar 2007)

Mein peinliches Montags Update

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg
05.02.2007
86,4kg
12.02.2007
87,5kg

naja selber schuld hab mich sehr gehen lassen.

Gruß an alle
Manuel


----------



## Sikk (12. Februar 2007)

Manuel20 schrieb:


> naja selber schuld hab mich sehr gehen lassen.



Macht nichts, das muss auch mal sein. Wie oben geschrieben, nicht zu verbissen sehen.
Nur nicht aufgeben, aber da habe ich keine Bedenken, immerhin hast Du trotzdem gepostet, andere trauen sich das schon nicht mehr ;-)

Ciao, Simon
der auch etwas zu stark 'gebremst' hat... ;-)


----------



## Stevens2005f9 (13. Februar 2007)

Bin auch dabei!
84kg bei1,75 sind zuviel, auch mit 50Jahren! Und beim Ötztaler mit dem RR möcht ich auch wieder einmal unter 11 Stunden kommen, was ich bei 7 Starts bisher nur einmal schaffte. Am meisten abgenommen habe ich 1994 bei einer 12tägigen Radtour in Oberitalien und der Schweiz in 9 Tagen - das hat dann sogar relativ lange angehalten. Wie oben gesagt: Sport ist das A und O!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (14. Februar 2007)

Wieder mal ein Zwischenstandsbericht

  5.02.2007  110,0 KG

14.02.2007  107,6 KG

Erreicht mit der halbierung der täglichen Nahrung und dem kompletten  Verzicht auf Zucker .

Dazu jeden Abend eine Runde von 6 Km laufen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute Morgen vielleicht gestaunt, angeblich hab ich in den letzten 4 Tagen 2 KG abgenommen nur noch 115


----------



## Kahuna68 (17. Februar 2007)

Moinsen Leude.
Bin erst heute auf diese Forum hier gestoßen, möchte mich jedoch noch mit"anmelden".

Zu meinen Daten:

- knapp 39 Jahre alt
- 180 cm groß
- 93 kg im Moment

Endziel ist wieder 78 kg.

Zum Hintergrund:
im Sept. 2004 hatte ich einen Motorradunfall, bei dem mir mein linkes Knie richtig kaputt gemacht wurde. Insgesamt hatte ich 3 OP´s. In den schmerzfreien Zeiten bin ich dann zum MTB gekommen. Anderer Sport geht kniebedingt nicht mehr. Immer auf und ab mit dem Gewicht. Abgenommen zwischen den OP´s, nach den OP´s wieder Frustfressen. 

Im Moment bin ich beim Radfahren recht schmerzfrei, daher geht die Abnehmerei wieder los. Und da so viele hier abnehmen wollen, klnike ich mich mit ein. Zusammen geht vieles leichter.

Als ich nach der 1. OP wieder sporteln durfte, hat mir folgendes geholfen:

1. wenn möglich immer Vollkornprodukte essen (hält länger satt)
2. Viel Wasser trinken. An Wasser gewöhnt man sich tatsächlich.
3. Kein McD, BK oder andere Bruzzelbude
4. ganz auf Zucker verzichten. Das bedeutet aber auch auf Fertigprodukte zu verzichten, die uns das Leben so vermeintlich leicht machen. In denen steckt nämlich oft sehr viel Zucker.
5. Die Portionen reduzieren, dafür wieder mit mehr Genuss essen
6. Am wichtigsten jedoch: Bewegung, Bewegung, Bewegung. Da ist´s egal, was. Auch die halbe Stunde umme Ecke spazieren regt den Stoffwechsel an.

Zum Gewicht habe ich jetzt noch folgendes Problem: ich rauche seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr. Dadurch hab ich allerdings fast permanent Hunger bzw. Appetit (Stichwort: orale Ersatzbefriedigung).

An alle, die hier ihre Vorsätze umsetzten wollen: ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass alles klappt. Insbesondere an die, die auch noch mit dem Rauchen aufhör(t)en. Der Schmacht geht weg, bald. Ihr schafft das!!!

Und stellt euch nicht jeden Tag auf die Waage. Wenn´s mal wieder mehr ist als erwartet, könnte der Frust wieder los gehen. 1/Woche wiegen reicht.

Nächste Meldung dann am Montag.


----------



## Wachtendonker (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

nun zu mir.....gg!

- 37 Jahre
- 184 cm
- 90 Kilo

Nun beginnt meine 7 Woche krank zu Hause! Nach einem Tibiakopfbruch vom 07.01.2007 habe ich 5 Kilo mehr Gewicht! Beim Bruchbein sind die Muskeln verschwunden! Mal schauen ob ich wieder biken kann um 7 Kilo runterzubekommen!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## elVincent (17. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt hab ich auch ma was mitzuteilen *freu*

leider kenn ich mein genaues anfangsgewicht nicht, aber es war so im bereich zwischen 112 und 114 kg gelegen.

mitte januar habe ich damit angefangen zwei bis dreimal die woche joggen zu gehen und fleißig kilometer aufm heimtrainer zu runterzureißen. zusätzlich geh ich noch einmal die woche schwimmen und immer wenns zeitlich passt zum schlittschuhlaufen.
nach zwei wochen hab ich dann auch endlich angefangen auf meine ernährung zu achten 

nachdem ich letzte woche dann den ersten erfolg auf der waage verbuchen konnte, nämlich 110,2 Kg bin ich voll motiviert in diese woche gestartet. Leider konnte ich dann diese woche so gar nix machen außer ma ne halbe stunde aufm rad, es hat aber trotzdem für fast zwei kilo gerreicht  freu mich voll über 108,3 Kg.

in zwei wochen hab ich dann endlich mein bike und dann gehts erst richtig los.

ziel sind erstma 95 Kg, dann schau mer ma...


greetz
holger


----------



## ZakMcCracken (18. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

hier mein wöchentlicher Zwischenstand:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg 
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg
18.02.07 = 83,9 kg - 1,4 kg
------------------------
Gewichtsverlust insgesamt: *-7,7 kg* !!!    

ich freu mich!!


----------



## Sikk (18. Februar 2007)

Hurra, ich habe schon 10% abgenommen 
Diese Woche komplett ohne Sport, aber vielen Entbehrungen: In der Firma gibts derzeit Kreppel, abends sogar man Sekt, auch einen Einstand hat einer gefeiert - alles überstanden und stark geblieben 

Heute war ich mal 3 Stunden biken, allerdings gilt das nur für nächste Woche, hab ja heute morgen schon gewogen. Morgen gehts wieder zur Arbeit mit dem Rad.

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
bei mir sind es heute morgen 84,9 kg bin aber auch in den letzten 3 Tagen 250 km   mit dem MTB und RR gefahren also ich denke das geht wieder ein wenig hoch.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## godshavedaqueen (19. Februar 2007)

ich klink mich mal ein....

Versuche, durch rollentraining im 130er Pulsbereich, joggen und gelegentlich krafttraining fürn für meinen muskulOsen Oberkörper etwas an meinem Erscheinungsbild zu feilen. Paaren tu ich das ganze mit viel obst und Gemüse und VIELEN Rückfällen :-(

Naja, vorerster Rückblick:
Silvester 103,4 Kilo
Heute morgen (und leider auch shcon seit anfang Februar konstant) 96,9 Kilo bei 1,89 m

aber das wird noch....

Es ist auf jedem fall ein tolles Gefühl, wenn einem das biken immer etwas leichter fällt.


----------



## mck993311 (19. Februar 2007)

okay, dann mache ich auch gleich mit .... da ich dieses Jahr wieder über die alpen will mit meinem Bike zählt jesdes kilo, oder?

also ich bin 174 bei 75 kilo ... Zeil 70 kilo und viele muskeln ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel20 (20. Februar 2007)

Mein Montags Update am Dienstag 

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg
05.02.2007
86,4kg
12.02.2007
87,5kg
20.02.2007
85,9kg

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Snakeskin (20. Februar 2007)

N'abend,
ich brauche mal einen Tip von Euch.
Seit vier Wochen trainiere ich nun auf der Rolle, 6x in der Woche, im Schnitt 1-1,5 Std, GA1 und GA2. Mein Anfangsgewicht war 78 kg bei 175 cm.
Jetzt immer noch 175 cm(logisch) aber auch noch 78 kg.
Und das schlimmste, der angefresse Bauch geht nicht weg.
Ich bin von der Statur recht schlank, nur der Bauch stört und geht nicht weg.
Meine Ernährung habe ich auf Fettarm mit viel Gemüse und Obst umgestellt, daran kann es nicht liegen. 
Bewegen tue ich mich auch den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit, kein Schreibtischjob.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich mein Bäuchlein wegbekomme?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2007)

Schwitzen, schwitzen und nochmal schwitzen.....
Und gezieltes Bauchmuskeltraining aber vergiss dabei den Rücken nicht der gehört dazu... 
Gruß


----------



## sekt88 (20. Februar 2007)

41 Jahre, 187cm
01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
Ziel 01.07.2007------>82.5 Kg

Kein Kost basiert auf Getreide (no bread, no pasta, no cereal, no milchprodukte)

Fleisch, Obst, Gemuse, Nusse

4 -10 stunden pro woche auf die Roller

Und die Wichtigste: KRAFT TRAINING.

No Bullshit crunches und Strand Übungen nur Kniebeugen (Max 160Kg), Kreuzheben (Max 180kg) Standing Military Press, Rudern und Klimmzug.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Februar 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> N'abend,
> ich brauche mal einen Tip von Euch.
> Seit vier Wochen trainiere ich nun auf der Rolle, 6x in der Woche, im Schnitt 1-1,5 Std, GA1 und GA2. Mein Anfangsgewicht war 78 kg bei 175 cm.
> Jetzt immer noch 175 cm(logisch) aber auch noch 78 kg.
> ...



Zieh dir einfach keine Bauchfreien Shirts an dann passt das


----------



## Matze. (20. Februar 2007)

> Und gezieltes Bauchmuskeltraining aber vergiss dabei den Rücken nicht der gehört dazu...
> Gruß




Das macht die Wampe nicht kleiner.




> Schwitzen, schwitzen und nochmal schwitzen.....




Sauna


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das macht die Wampe nicht kleiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Na gut hast recht ich hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen, aerobes Training mit entsprechender Kleidung würde ich versuchen wenn ich das Problem hätte.
Ernährung ist auch ein wesentlicher Aspekt.
 Toi, toi, toi habe ich mit abnehmen bei Bedarf keine Sorgen. 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 37613 (20. Februar 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 41 Jahre, 187cm
> 01.01.2007----->97Kg
> 20.02.2007----->88Kg
> Ziel 07.01.2007------>82.5 Kg



Du meinst 01.07.2007 oder?


----------



## klaro (21. Februar 2007)

... da hilft nur joggen, joggen und nochmals joggen  zusätzlich zum biken.
das hat bei mir letztes Jahr super funktioniert, 15 Kilo in vier Monaten. Werd ich jetzt auch wieder anfangen, leider etwas zu spät, aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (21. Februar 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Du meinst 01.07.2007 oder?



oopps, JA 01.07.2007


----------



## eazy_isi (21. Februar 2007)

Na dann steig ich auch mal ein,

Alter:        32
Größe:       1,80
Gewicht:    80,0kg
Ziel:          75,0kg bis zum 01.05.07

Gruß eazy_isi


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. Februar 2007)

Und ich steige für 2 tage aus und mach nur regenerationstraining, mein Knie hat es leicht zerissen gestern =( 
aber Trotzdem abgenommen 114,1 ist der zwischenstand


----------



## Matze. (21. Februar 2007)

> Na gut hast recht ich hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen, aerobes Training mit entsprechender Kleidung würde ich versuchen wenn ich das Problem hätte.




Das ist völliger Nonsens , aerob oder anaerob ist egal, Hauptsache mehr verbrauchen, als zuführen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Nonsens , aerob oder anaerob ist egal, Hauptsache mehr verbrauchen, als zuführen.



 Na gut, ich meinte damit auch kein reines Muskeltraining wo nur die Muskeln dick oder aufgepumpt werden, sondern Ausdauer. 
Gruß


----------



## godshavedaqueen (21. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Nonsens , aerob oder anaerob ist egal, Hauptsache mehr verbrauchen, als zuführen.



Das erstere ist aber etwas angenehmer, da man danach nicht so einen hunger hat, jedenfalls weniger, als wenn man sich total ein bein rausgerissen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (21. Februar 2007)

N'abend,
jaja Ihr habt gut lachen.
Ich hatte bisher auch nie Probleme mit meinem Gewicht, bis ich vor gut zwei Jahren aufgehört habe zu rauchen, dan ging es schlagartig zehn Kilo rauf, die ich nicht wieder weg bekommen habe.
Ich glaube, ich fang wieder an zu qualmen(nee quatsch).
Ich werde mich weiter schinden!!!


----------



## teuto_biker (21. Februar 2007)

Ja, ja, die Raucherpfunde, das kenne ich selber auch.

Bin jetzt selber 2 1/4 Jahre Liebhaber der frischen Luft und es hatten sich 6 zusätzliche Kilos bei mir angesammelt.
Hat fast genau 2 Jahre gedauert, bis ich die los war.
Im Moment purzeln die Kilos bei mir nur so, bin 5 Kilo leichter wie noch zu Raucherzeiten.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## sekt88 (21. Februar 2007)

wenn Mann aufhoren zu rauchen will, muß Mann folgendes tuen:

1. Mindestens 300 calorien weninger essen und nimm kein Aufzug, sondern immer die Treppe hoch. 

2. Falls mann VIEL Kaffe trinkt, muss auch der/die/das tägliche Kaffe Pensum halbieren weill ohne Rauchen ist der Umbau von Koffein heftig gebremst. Koffein ist auch eine Kortisol auffreggende und Kortisol fordert teilweise Katabolisch und teilweise FETT zu speichen. nicht bei Jeder aber Leute die SCHNELL Fett ablagern sollte am bestens aufpassen.


Sorry for the bad german.


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Februar 2007)

kaffee macht dick ?

ich habe die schwelle erreicht wo das muskelaufbau gewicht das fettverliergewicht überholt, insofern nehme ich ganz langsam zu - wobei der kaliper immer weniger zu schnappen hat.


----------



## Matze. (21. Februar 2007)

> weill ohne Rauchen ist der Umbau von Koffein heftig gebremst.




Ja, und 




> Koffein ist auch eine Kortisol auffreggende und Kortisol fordert teilweise Katabolisch und teilweise FETT zu speichen.



Kortisol läßt den BZ steigen, aber was hat das mit Fett zu tun  und wenn ich Kaffee gewohnt bin macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob ich auch noch rauche   




> Sorry for the bad german.



Kein Problem  versuch jetzt besser nicht das ganze in Englisch erklären zu wollen, dann kann ich nichts mehr zitieren .


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Februar 2007)

bin seit 21 tagen rauchfrei und kann wieder bis in den kleinen zeh atmen 

aber fett werd ich nicht  ich wiege 76kg bei 183cm


----------



## Sikk (22. Februar 2007)

Verdammt.
Seit Sonntag habe ich schon wieder ein halbes Kilo zugenommen.
Irgendwas mache ich falsch...


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2007)

...Es kann nicht immer abwärts gehen. Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken und bleib weiter dran. Auf einmal gehts wieder   

Bei mir steht das Gewicht nun schon die dritte Woche: 82,5 bei 181,5 cm.

Ich weiß aber woran es liegt: Ich esse normal und manchmal darüber  Bike momentan aber sehr regelmäßig und teils stark kalorienverbrauchend. Ich, bzw. mein Körper fühlt sich mom. wohl auch wenn ich noch einen kleinen Ring sehen kann.

Deshalb bleibts bei mir erst einmal bei dem Stand. Bei den 2 Kiloschen die ich noch abnehmen will, werd ich mir einen günstigen Zeitpunkt suchen wo ich und mein Körper will und kann.

Ps. In 3 Wochen geb ich Gas in Malle was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich Gewicht verliere. Das Essen im 4* Hotel ist zu gut und da muß ich einfach auch gut zuführen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## TrailriderBasti (22. Februar 2007)

Jaaaa! Der Speck muß weg...

Ich bin 25 Jahre, 187 cm und wiege gute 100 kg...

Das klingt nicht so viel ist aber sehr ungünstig verteilt, kleiner Bauch, mehr Hüftspeck, ähnlich siehts an Po und Oberschenkeln aus...  
Ich bin als Kind und in der Schulzeit viel Rad gefahren und war in einem Tauchklub wo wir viel Flossenschwimmen trainiert haben, wir hatten auch ein paar Wettkämpfe bestritten. 
Naja dann kam meine Ausbildung und die Schichtarbeit, dann war es vorbei mit training und dank Auto auch mit radeln... dafür bin ich ins Fitness eingetreten und bin in zwei Jahren von 80kg auf 95kg aufgegangen. dan kam der Bund, dort bin ich mit 90kg rausgekommen. Ich bin 2003 nach München gezogen und habe 2004 ein HT zugelegt und wieder angefangen zu fahren, leider zu unregelmässig als das man es zum abnehmen hätte nutzen können und meisstens bei schönem Wetter.
2006 bin ich aus München raus gezogen und es kam das Liteville.  

Durch die Schichtarbeit ist es ein bisschen schwer einen festen Trainingsplan zu erstellen aber seit 2 Wochen schaffe ich es mich fast täglich mich 30 min aufs Rad zu setzen und eine Runde zu drehen um meine Ausdauer auf Vordermann zu bringen. Ich habe im Winter ziemlich abgebaut und zugelegt.(wieder 5kg) Ich habe keine Rolle, könnte mir aber für nächstes Jahr eine zulegen.

Diät zu halten fällt mir echt schwer. Ich versuche die Schokolade einzuschränken und viel Reis, Obst und Gemüse zu essen. Was ich als am schwersten empfinde ist mit essen aufzuhören wenn ich satt bin und nicht doch noch einen Nachschlag zu holen. Meine Freundin kocht super lecker. Eine Diät würde warscheinlich nur was bringen wenn wir sie zusammen machen.

Ein spezielles Ziel habe ich noch nicht, 90 kg währen aber eine Marke.
Könnt ihr villeicht eine Diät emfehlen? Vom Training habe ich auch keine Ahnung, wie lange sollte man fahren? Mein Arbeitsweg ist ein bisschen lang, 25 km eine Strecke, bin ich letztes Jahr öfter gefahren, bei 12 Stunden Schicht schlaucht das aber ganz schön.

Ich hoffe auf Feedback. 

Sebastian


----------



## teuto_biker (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Sebastian,

also eine halbe Stunde am Tag ist so gut wie nix auf dem Rad, sorry.

Würde Dir empfehlen trotz der 12-Stundenschichten 2-3 die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren (schont auch den Geldbeutel, Sprit ist teuer und so wieder Taler für Radsachen) und am Wochenende min. eine lange Ausfahrt, also länger wie 3 Stunden, eher 4-5 Stunden.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (22. Februar 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bin seit 21 tagen rauchfrei und kann wieder bis in den kleinen zeh atmen
> 
> aber fett werd ich nicht  ich wiege 76kg bei 183cm



Wart mal ab, bei mir ging es nach ca.3 Monaten schlagartig, selbst durch Wasser trinken nahm ich noch zu!!!
Wenn nicht, Glückwunsch.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Februar 2007)

Na dann klink ich mich auch mal ein.:


- Alter, am 17.3.2007 werde ich 37 Jährchen.
- 1,95 m groß
- z.Zt. ca. 98-99 kg(variiert etwas)
- Körperfettanteil ca. 14 % (gemessen mit einem Fettklipper und nicht mit so ner komischen Waage)
- Durch die beginnende Radsaison im Sommer dann wieder 96kg 
  bei ca. 12% Körperfett. 
- Trainingsintensität z.Zt. ca, 4-6 mal die Woche um die 2 Stunden halt noch andere Sportarten.
- Rennrad o. Mounty Training etwas länger, 3-4 Stunden.
- Gewichtsprobleme, Gott sei dank keine. 
- Essen, oha alles was mir schmeckt wobei ich schon drauf achte und nicht wahllos in mich reinstopfe. 
- Rauchen, na freilich und gedenke auch nicht damit aufzuhören irgendwann mal............vielleicht.
- Kaffee....in rauhen Mengen( Kaffeejunkie), hab grad nen Humpen vor mir vielleicht trink ich noch einen.


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2007)

> Könnt ihr villeicht eine Diät emfehlen?




Nein, auf Dauer hilft es nur, Essen und Training so zu gestalten daß es paßt. Eine Diät hat nur kurze Effekte und schafft auf Dauer keine Abhilfe.




> Was ich als am schwersten empfinde ist mit essen aufzuhören wenn ich satt bin und nicht doch noch einen Nachschlag zu holen.




Das ist auch mein Problem , ich finde es hilft etwas, wenn man vor dem Essen was trinkt, kleine Teller mit kleinen Portionen nimmt, und langsam ißt. Das Verhalten des "reinschaufelns" bekommst Du aber nie ganz raus.
Sehr gut ist es auch, einfach mal nur gleichviel wie die Partnerin zu essen, und sich erst dann zu überlegen noch was nachzuholen. Da merkt man erst mal, welche Mengen reingehen .



> Durch die Schichtarbeit ist es ein bisschen schwer einen festen Trainingsplan zu erstellen aber seit 2 Wochen schaffe ich es mich fast täglich mich 30 min aufs Rad zu setzen



30 Min sind wie schon gesagt gar nichts .
Bei 12 Stunden Arbeit bleibt natürlich nicht sooo viel Zeit, aber dafür hast Du ja wieder mehr freie Tage .
Ich würde lieber 3-4 mal die Woche 2-3 Stunden biken, und die anderen Tage pausieren.
Ich selbst habe 28Km zur Arbeit(ein Weg ) und radel die sooft es geht. Das ist bei mir aber auch kein Problem, ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst in 12 Sunden-Schichten, da kann ich vor der Arbeit noch duschen.
Es erfordert halt viel Disziplin, vor allem Morgens um 5:00 aufzustehen und loszuradeln wenn man noch 45 Minuten pennen könnte. Dafür hat man mit der Zeit eine unglaublich gute Grundlage .


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Nein, auf Dauer hilft es nur, Essen und Training so zu gestalten daß es paßt. Eine Diät hat nur kurze Effekte und schafft auf Dauer keine Abhilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2007)

> He, he, he, problematisch gestaltet es sich nur dann damit wenn deine Partnerin genauso "fr...t" wie ein Pferd oder gar mehr wie du.
> Solls auch geben gell.....





Ja, gibt´s aber bei mir nicht, meine Frau hat 57 Kg und ißt aus dem Fingerhut  und die Weiber die so fr...en, denen sieht man´s meist gleich an  aber ich vergaß, das liegt nicht am Essen, sondern an den Drüsen


----------



## TrailriderBasti (23. Februar 2007)

Motivation ist ein echtes Problem... Das Bett ist warm und draussen ists kalt... 
Ausserdem hatte ich im letzten Jahr wenn ich regelmässig mit dem Rad auf Arbeit gefahren bin oft Knieschmerzen.  Jetzt versuche ich höhere Trittfrequenz zu treten, um das zu kontrollieren werde ich mir einen Radelcompuffter mit Trittfrequenzmesser holen, geplant ist der Polar S725X. Kennt den einer von Euch? Gibts Alternativen mit ähnlichem/ gleichem Funktionsumfang? Mit dem Laufsensor kann man den auch zum Joggen hernehmen. Wäre ein Grund damit anzufangen. Soll zum Fettverbrennen auch besser sein als Radfahren..

Das 30 min. zu wenig sind habe ich mir fast gedacht, ich war aber froh nach dem "Winter" überhaupt wieder in Bewegung gekommen zu sein. Nächste Woche werd ich mal auf Arbeit fahren. Bin grad ne Runde gefahren und riech voll nach Jauche.. :kotz: Die Bauern der Umgebung "düngen" ihre Felder zur Zeit.. ohne Worte.

Sebastian


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Februar 2007)

Höhere Umdrehungszahl ist längs nicht alles! Was viel wichtiger ist: Rundertritt, Nicht zu hohe Gänge nehmen und Sattelposition (bei Knie Schmerzen ist der Sattel meistens zu weit unten)


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2007)

> Motivation ist ein echtes Problem... Das Bett ist warm und draussen ists kalt...




Wecker stellen, aufstehen (mit dem Hintergedanken bei Scheißwetter ist das Auto sicherer ) und schauen ob´s nicht glatt ist, oder eben im Sommer schüttet, dann ist man wach genug. 




> Das 30 min. zu wenig sind habe ich mir fast gedacht, ich war aber froh nach dem "Winter" überhaupt wieder in Bewegung gekommen zu sein. Nächste Woche werd ich mal auf Arbeit fahren. Bin grad ne Runde gefahren und riech voll nach Jauche..




natürlich sind am Anfang 30 Min besser als nichts, aber mit der Zeit solltest Du Dich steigern, und dafür lieber reine Ruhetage einlegen.
Übrigens riechst Du gleich, ob Du 5 Min oder 3 Stunden fährst  .


----------



## Günni69 (24. Februar 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, bei mir ging es nach ca.3 Monaten schlagartig, selbst durch Wasser trinken nahm ich noch zu!!!
> Wenn nicht, Glückwunsch.



Genau so erging es mir auch, als ich im Oktober 2005 die Glimmstengel in die Tonne geklopt habe.  

Zuerst passierte gewichtsmässig gar nichts und war schon richtig froh, aber dann nach ca. 3 Monaten ging es rapide von ca. 91 kg bis auf teilweise 100 kg hoch.   

Letztes Jahr im Sommer hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr auf das angefutterte Hüftgold und fand so wieder Spaß am biken. Fuhr fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (kompl. 23 km) und zusätzlich noch die ein oder andere Tour mit dem MTB. So habe ich es dann geschafft ohne Diät bis Ende Oktober wieder auf 90 kg runter zu kommen.  
Das beste ist, ich habe das Gewicht seit dem auch gehalten und liege zur Zeit bei ca. 89 kg. Eßtechnisch habe ich mich nicht sehr viel umgestellt und gönne mir zwischendurch auch mal ein Bierchen und was süsses zu knabbern.
Als Ziel für dieses Jahr will ich die 84 kg anpeilen. Will es ja nicht übertreiben und soll ja auch ohne Qual machbar sein.  

Allen anderen hiermit noch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei ihren Vorhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (25. Februar 2007)

Kurzer Zwischenstand meinerseits 

Start 1. Januar mit 86,6Kg
25.Februar 81,4Kg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Februar 2007)

Ich hab da nen schönes freeware Programm gefunden, Kalorien zählen Gewichtangabe, Diagramm etc. Kaloma schimpft sich das und motiviert


----------



## Sikk (25. Februar 2007)

Cool, einen Moment habe ich gedacht, Du wiegst jetzt 35kg  
Ich Dummkopf 

Doch noch ein halbes Kilo abgenommen insgesamt, nachdem ich letzte Woche zunächst zugenommen hatte. Trotz 3 Stunden Radfahren sonntags und jeweils 2 Stunden am Montag und am Dienstag. 
Gestern war ich das erste Mal mit dem Rad auf dem Feldberg. 2 Stunden bergauf, es hat geregnet und es war kalt. Aber es hat sich gelohnt  


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Gewicht am 2.1. = 89,5 kg
Gewicht am 26.2 = 85,8 kg

ist zwar nicht der hit aber bis ende April habe ich ja noch etwas Zeit .
Wunschgewicht wäre 80 - 82 kg am 22.4 Start Kellerwaldbikemarathon.Muß mich jetzt aber glaube ich auch beim essen noch ein wenig einschränken,habe die ernährung zwar umgestellt esse aber immer noch große portionen.Das werde ich ab heute ändern.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## eazy_isi (26. Februar 2007)

Servus zusammen,

Start am 21.02.  --> 80,0kg 
heute     26.02   --> 79,3kg

Hab letzte Woche ca. 9h Stunden Sport gemacht(Biken, Laufen, Fußball)
Die Hosen sitzen ein bißchen lockerer, aber eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, das Gewichtsmäßig mehr geht.
Aber wenn es jede Woche so weitergeht, ohne das ich meine Ernährung umstellen muss, dann bin ich zufrieden. 

Eazy_isi


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2007)

Update:
07.01. 90 kg
24.01. 88 kg
06.02. 86 kg
26.02. 85 kg

Ziel bis März: 85kg
Ziel bis Ende 2007: 80kg

Ich denke, es wäre noch mehr gegangen, aber ich mußte Karneval komplett arbeiten und konnte null trainieren. Diese Woche das gleiche, allerdings hat seit Mittwoch die Fastenzeit angefangen und nach meiner sch... Erkältung hoffe ich ab Ende der Woche wieder was tun zu können...

Das ist beim regelmäßigen Schwimmen echt bescheiden, bin jetzt das zweite Mal flach in vier Wochen. Ok, aktuell war im Umkreis fast jeder flach, aber ich dachte eigentlich, mein Immunsystem würde gestärkt durch Sport???

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZakMcCracken (26. Februar 2007)

nabend,

hier mein Montagsupdate:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg 
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg
19.02.07 = 83,6 kg - 1,7 kg
26.02.07 = 84,4 kg + 0,8 kg  

naja, die Fastnachtswoche nochmal bischen zugelegt. War zwar nicht feiern, aber am Sonntag ( 18.02 & Mo. 19.02 ) doch bei der Familie gewesen und gut gegessen. Dazu war gestern wieder Familientreffen und es gab leckeren _ "Döppekoche"_(die Eifler werden es kennen) von Muttern, da wars mir dann mal egal, sowas kann man nicht ausschlagen  

Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden, da ich letzte Woche seit langem wieder 10 km durchlaufen konnte ( Zeit sage ich nicht, die ist peinlich   ) 

Bis spätestens nächste Woche, dann hoffentlich wieder mit negativer Bilanz!  

zakky


----------



## sponge-bob (26. Februar 2007)

bist du draußen oder aufm laufband gelaufen, falls das 2. mit wie viel km/h ungefähr?


----------



## sekt88 (26. Februar 2007)

Montag Update
01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5

Ziel 01.07.2007------>82.5 Kg


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2007)

berücksichtigt ihr bei euren messungen die auftretenden schwankungen des gewichtes im laufe des tagesablaufes und wiegt euch demnach immer bei gleichen bedingungen?

bei mir schwankt das manchmal arg


----------



## sekt88 (27. Februar 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> berücksichtigt ihr bei euren messungen die auftretenden schwankungen des gewichtes im laufe des tagesablaufes und wiegt euch demnach immer bei gleichen bedingungen?
> 
> bei mir schwankt das manchmal arg



Ja. Ich wiege mich nur am Montags nach eine Klo aufenhalt.

Übrigens, ich bin immer 1 kg scwhere am Tages ende und am folgendes Morgen wenigstens 1kg leichter.


----------



## Sikk (27. Februar 2007)

Ei ja,
jeden Morgen erst aufs Klo, dann auf die Waage, dann an den Rechner für die Statistik 
Ciao, Simon


----------



## K3RMIT (27. Februar 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ja. Ich wiege mich nur am Montags nach eine Klo aufenhalt.
> 
> Übrigens, ich bin immer 1 kg scwhere am Tages ende und am folgendes Morgen wenigstens 1kg leichter.



Harr so mach ichs auch immer und der Kloaufenthalt muss au noch mit *gg*
Jedes Gramm zählt *g*


----------



## Matze. (28. Februar 2007)

> berücksichtigt ihr bei euren messungen die auftretenden schwankungen des gewichtes im laufe des tagesablaufes und wiegt euch demnach immer bei gleichen bedingungen?



Immer morgens nach dem Klo, dann sind viele Schwankungen gar keine mehr . Es ist doch völlig normal daß ich über den Tag verteilt unterschiedliches Gewicht habe, wenn ich dann immer zu verschiedenen Zeiten messe, dann gibt´s Kapriolen, und ich kann keine kurzfristige Tendenz mehr sehen.
Man muß auch bedenken, daß 8 Gramm Salz etwa einen Liter Wasser im Körper binden ähnlich ist´s bei KH´s die binden auch das Wasser.
Bei starkem schwitzen kann man auch über Nacht mal 2- 2,5 Kilo´s verlieren.


----------



## sekt88 (28. Februar 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> 8 Gramm Salz



Wer hat einen Tagespensum von 8 gram Salz?????????

Das ist eine MENGE SALZ.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (28. Februar 2007)

8 Gramm sind nicht viel. Ist doch fast überall drin: Wurst, Käse, Suppen, Chips und noch ca. 1000 andere Nahrungsmittel. Einer (alten) Studio zufolge wurde in Japan ein pro Kopf Verbrauch von nahezu 30g/d ermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (28. Februar 2007)

Wurst, Käse, Suppen, Chips und noch ca. 1000 andere Nahrungsmitte esse ich nicht.

Das Natrium menge in Nicht "Processed" lebensmittel stellt kein problem vor. mMn ist es das zuführ von Salz

Es gibt  winzig menge von Salz im Obst, Gemuse, Nusse, Hänchen, Eier und Fleisch.

z.B.

100g Bananen enhalt 2 mg Natrium 
100g Mandeln hat 1mg Natrium
100g Walnuß hat 2mg Natrium
100g Apfel hat 0mg Natrium
100g Hähnchen Brust Ohne Haut hat 65mg Natrium
100g Magerisch Rindfleisch hat 54 mg Natrium


----------



## Matze. (1. März 2007)

> 100g Bananen enhalt 2 mg Natrium
> 100g Mandeln hat 1mg Natrium
> 100g Walnuß hat 2mg Natrium
> 100g Apfel hat 0mg Natrium
> ...




Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst  Du ernährst 
Dich tatsächlich nur von solchen Sachen  keine Pizza, keine Suppe, keine Soße, keine Pommes, keine Bratkartoffeln aber Hähnchenbrust ohne Haut pfui Teufel. 




> Wurst, Käse, Suppen, Chips und noch ca. 1000 andere Nahrungsmitte esse ich nicht.



Da bist Du aber eine Ausnahme, ich kenne nicht viele die sich so ernähren.


----------



## woasnix (1. März 2007)

.......28.02.2007   113.6 Kg
Ziel  31.12.2007     80.0 Kg
Fortsetzung folgt .....


----------



## sekt88 (1. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst  Du ernährst
> Dich tatsächlich nur von solchen Sachen  keine Pizza, keine Suppe, keine Soße, keine Pommes, keine Bratkartoffeln aber Hähnchenbrust ohne Haut pfui Teufel.
> 
> Da bist Du aber eine Ausnahme, ich kenne nicht viele die sich so ernähren.



100% Ernst, Ich esse nur Obst, Gemuse, Nusse, Fleisch, Fisch, und Eier. 
Keine Processed Lebensmittel, kein Kartoffeln, Kein Colas, etc.....

Ab und zu ein Pizza.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (1. März 2007)

Nur Essen um gut zu arbeiten? Wahrscheinlich auch keinen Sekt...


----------



## sekt88 (1. März 2007)

I eat to live and function optimally. 

I don´t live to eat.


----------



## Sikk (4. März 2007)

Mmh,

also ich funktioniere momentan etwas ausserhalb meiner Parameter. Schuld daran sind drei Flaschen Rotwein, die gestern abend zu dritt geleert wurden. Das Problem dabei: ich hatte wohl tendenziell etwas mehr als die beiden Mädels, die dabei waren  

Trotzdem habe ich heute morgen nicht schlecht gestaunt, als die Waage nur 100.9kg angezeigt hat. Das wären 400g weniger als gestern. Ich führe das auf Dehydration zurück und trage in meine Statistik daher nur den gestrigen Wert ein. Morgen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus  

Nach der Wägung war allerdings Radfahren angesagt. Frau will endlich das neue Fahrrad ausprobieren und das Wetter war wirklich einladend. Also mit dickem Kopf, Aspirin und pelziger Zunge aufgesessen und doch noch 45km geradelt. Und weil meine Frau das Radfahren eigentlich nur wegen des Laufens anfängt, sind wir hinterher noch eine gute halbe Stunde gejoggt.

Meinen Kreislauf konnte ich anschließend im Keller suchen. Mittlerweile gehts aber wieder und ich konnte sogar schon feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen  

Mal sehen, ob ich die 100kg diese Woche unterbiete  


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
04.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2007)

Sikk schrieb:


> Mmh,
> 
> also ich funktioniere momentan etwas ausserhalb meiner Parameter. Schuld daran sind drei Flaschen Rotwein, die gestern abend zu dritt geleert wurden. Das Problem dabei: ich hatte wohl tendenziell etwas mehr als die beiden Mädels, die dabei waren
> 
> ...




Kompliment, du bist einer der sich durchbeißt auch wenn er mal gelumpt hat.....da gibt es nur eins:RESPEKT


----------



## ZakMcCracken (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

anbei mein Montagsupdate, heute schon Sonntags:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg 
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg
19.02.07 = 83,6 kg - 1,7 kg
26.02.07 = 84,4 kg + 0,8 kg
*04.03.07 = 83,9 kg - 0,5 kg*  

Gewicht vom 19.02.07 hab ich zwar nicht wieder, aber zumindest nicht zugenommen.

Heute nochmal eine ordentliche Ausfahrt gemacht ( 4 Stunden ), unter der Woche lief wegen Erkältung nicht viel.

_Die rot markierten Gewichtssprünge wundern mich ein wenig, weil es scheinbar im 2-Wochen-Rhytmus abläuft. Kann das sein? Bin mal aufs nächste Wiegen gespannt.... Wenn das so ist, wiege ich mich nur noch alle 2 Wochen *gg* _

Gewicht geht weiter nach unten, ich bin zufrieden!

Gruß

zak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. März 2007)

Also meine Ernährungs Umstellung hat sich bemerkbar gemacht hab, am Anfang des Jahres noch 122 KG gewogen und Heute war ich bei 111,11KG 
Mitlerweile gehe ich auch nicht mehr Hungrig schlafen da sich mein Körper wohl an das weniger essen gewöhnt hat. (Vorher hab ich auch mal 2 Döner an einem Abend geschafft)


----------



## eazy_isi (5. März 2007)

Servus zusammen,

Start am 21.02. --> 80,0kg
             26.02 -->  79,3kg
             05.03 -->  79,5kg   

Schon bißchen komisch hab auch letzte Woche ca. 8h Sport(Biken, laufen, Core  
Programm) gemacht. Aber der Zeiger will nicht nach unten wandern. Ich laß ja jetzt schon das Hefeweizen und den Rotwein weg( Fastenzeit). Hab zwar das Gefühl das die Hosen lockerer sitzen, aber jetzt sollte sich das doch Gewichtsmäßig mal langsam deutlicher bemerkbar machen oder?


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2007)

Montag Update
01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5

Ziel 01.07.2007------>82.5 Kg
__________________


----------



## Matze. (5. März 2007)

> Wurst, Käse, Suppen, Chips und noch ca. 1000 andere Nahrungsmitte esse ich nicht.



Soso,



> Montag Update
> 01.01.2007----->97Kg
> 20.02.2007----->88Kg
> 26.02.2007----->86.5
> ...



Kann es sein, daß Du sowas bis vor kurzem noch gegessen hast


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Soso,
> 
> 
> 
> Kann es sein, daß Du sowas bis vor kurzem noch gegessen hast



Nein, MUskel zugelegt und nur ein bischen Fett ab gebrennt. Jetzt wird meine abnehmen ein bisserl langsamer weil ich schon auf 10.5% Korperfett bin.


----------



## zwilling1606 (5. März 2007)

Sikk schrieb:


> Mmh,
> 
> also ich funktioniere momentan etwas ausserhalb meiner Parameter. Schuld daran sind drei Flaschen Rotwein, die gestern abend zu dritt geleert wurden. Das Problem dabei: ich hatte wohl tendenziell etwas mehr als die beiden Mädels, die dabei waren
> 
> ...



WOW-Hut ab, machst du da noch was anderes als Radeln und Joggen?
In der kurzen Zeit soviel, dass ist spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2007)

also meine guten vorsätze für 07:

mehr radfahren, keine pizza mehr, keine kippen mehr... allgemein gesünder leben...

was soll ich sagen: bin seit 36 tagen rauchfrei, seit 4 wochen pizza-clean und hab einen oberschenkelumfang von 57cm


----------



## zwilling1606 (5. März 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also meine guten vorsätze für 07:
> 
> mehr radfahren, keine pizza mehr, keine kippen mehr... allgemein gesünder leben...
> 
> was soll ich sagen: bin seit 36 tagen rauchfrei, seit 4 wochen pizza-clean und hab einen oberschenkelumfang von 57cm



*Supi, mach weiter so (meine Oberschenkel haben so 54cm Umfang aber keine Muskelmasse )*


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. März 2007)

ich hab genau 60cm am rechten bein, war aber gerade ne woche im tiefschnee boarden. in diesem urlaub habe ich 4 kilo zugenommen.

--> 90kg /197cm

ziel ist wieder 86kg


----------



## Sikk (5. März 2007)

74 cm. Umfang nicht Länge :-( Und das hat sich seit Jahresanfang kein bisschen verändert.
Allerdings doch eher Muskeln, ich trage mein Fett hauptsächlich am Bauch und an der Hüfte.
Trotzdem habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass die Hosen schlackern


----------



## Manuel20 (6. März 2007)

Mein wieder mal zu spätes Montags Update für 14 tage, nein ich hatte nicht aufgegeben aber mein Rechner war platt und hatte nicht die Zeit in schneller zum Laufen zu bekommen.
So dann wollen wir mal: -)

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg
05.02.2007
86,4kg
12.02.2007
87,5kg
20.02.2007
85,9kg
26.02.2007
87,4kg :-(
05.03.2007
86,00kg

Viel Erfolg und beste Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Matze. (6. März 2007)

> WOW-Hut ab, machst du da noch was anderes als Radeln und Joggen?
> In der kurzen Zeit soviel, dass ist spitze




In so hohen Gewichtsbereichen geht´s noch relativ leicht, wenn er mal unter 90Kg kommt, geht´s sicher nur noch zäh voran.


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

soso nachdem das Thema im Lokalforum eingeschlafen ist gehts hier weiter.

Moin Gewicht im Sommer: 75 Kilo
                        aktuell: 84 Kilo

Das Besondere ist das ich mit dem Rauchen im Sommer aufgehört habe und wegen der vielen Bewegung nur abgenommen habe.
Jetzt geht es rapide hoch mit dem Gewicht.
Von den 9 Kilo zusatzgewicht gehen 5 Kilo auf Muskelmasse, der Rest ist Komfort. Ziel ist es das Gewicht zu halten und die Fettmasse durch Muskelmasse zu ersetzen.
Als Traning gibt es neben dem Biken  viel Krafttraning, besonders die Beinmuskeln sollen gestärkt werden.
Als Mittel freie Ausfallschritte und Kniebeugen. 
Für Kraftausdauer Klettern und die üblichen Muckimacher im Studio.


----------



## Matze. (6. März 2007)

> Von den 9 Kilo zusatzgewicht gehen 5 Kilo auf Muskelmasse, der Rest ist Komfort.



Und wie kommst Du zu den Zahlen


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du zu den Zahlen



da wid so ein Gerät am Arm angeschlossen und ein Spannungsimpuls auf die Klemmen gegeben. Aus dem gemessenen Widerstandswert des Körpers, Größe und Gewicht resultiert dann die Fettmasse, Wasseranteil und Muskelmasse.
Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur Show , aber fühle mich auch viel stärker als im Sommer so falsch kann es also nicht sein.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (7. März 2007)

Hallo,
hier mein verspäteter Wochenbericht:

Startgewicht 02.01.2007 = 89,5 kg
                  05.03.2007 = 85,3 kg  

War und bin immer noch reichlich erkältet und kann deswegen zur Zeit wenig Sport machen.Denke ab dem Wochenende kann ich wieder Gas geben und dann sollten die 82 kg noch zu schaffen sein.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (7. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> In so hohen Gewichtsbereichen geht´s noch relativ leicht, wenn er mal unter 90Kg kommt, geht´s sicher nur noch zäh voran.



Ja leider  
Aber sonst wäre ich ja in zwei Jahren auf Null  
Das will ich ja auch nicht...

Ciao,
Simon


----------



## Sikk (7. März 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ...und hab einen oberschenkelumfang von 57cm



da muss ich nochmal nachfragen: Wo genau misst man denn? 
Weil Mitte des Oberschenkels habe ich auch immerhin 'nur' 64cm...
Für meine Statistik messe ich jedoch viel weiter oben.

Ciao,
Simon


----------



## zwilling1606 (9. März 2007)

Sikk schrieb:


> da muss ich nochmal nachfragen: Wo genau misst man denn?
> Weil Mitte des Oberschenkels habe ich auch immerhin 'nur' 64cm...
> Für meine Statistik messe ich jedoch viel weiter oben.
> 
> ...



*Man mißt immer an der stärksten Stelle des Oberschenkels-glaube mir bin vom Fach was dass ausmessen von Körpermaßen  betrifft *


----------



## Sikk (10. März 2007)

Leute, ich hab die 100 geknackt!
Gerade stand ich auf der Waage und staunte so sehr, dass ich fünf mal gewogen habe und es sogar meiner Frau zeigen musste 
2x 99,8 und 3x 99,9
Üblicherweise nehme ich am Wochenende wieder zu, aber das wollte ich doch mal mitteilen 

Ciao,
Simon


----------



## Sikk (11. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

seit gestern gibg es erwartungsgemäß wieder nach oben. 300g sind aber kein Problem, war ja immerhin gestern 46km Radeln und auch heute nochmal 58km. Mal schauen, ich erwarte eigentlich jetzt, stabil unter hundert zu bleiben. Und da diese Woche schönes Wetter angesagt ist, werde ich wohl noch öfter zumindest zur Arbeit radfahren.


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## ZakMcCracken (11. März 2007)

Hier mein Sonntagsupdate,

diese Woche wieder ein ordentlicher Rückschlag. Ursachen sind eigentlich schnell gefunden:
1. Mangelnde Bewegung, nur 1 Tour 40 km heute nachmittag
2. nicht aufs Essen geachten. Es war zwar nur ein wenig mehr als sonst ( Punkte bei Weightwatchers ) aber alles andere als ausgewogen  

Ich hoffe nächste Woche gehts wieder nach unten:

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg 
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg
19.02.07 = 83,6 kg - 1,7 kg
26.02.07 = 84,4 kg + 0,8 kg
04.03.07 = 83,9 kg - 0,5 kg
*11.03.07 = 84,5 kg + 0,6 kg*

Bis denne 

zakky


----------



## Matze. (11. März 2007)

> diese Woche wieder ein ordentlicher Rückschlag.




Ordentlicher Rückschlag  das liegt ja praktisch innerhalb der Meßtoleranz, einmal Stuhlgang und dann steht´s 0:0 .


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

Montag Update
01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95

Neue Ziel 01.07.2007------>80 Kg


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

Gewicht 2.1.07 = 89,5 kg
Gewicht 12.3.07 = 84,4 kg

Minus 5,1 kg 

Noch 3-4 kg bis zum 22.04.07 und ich bin richtig zufrieden 

Gruß Scalpel  

@Sekt
Bei dir purzeln die kg ja nur so hast du ein Rezept ? Oder bist Du richtig am hungern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:


> @Sekt
> Bei dir purzeln die kg ja nur so hast du ein Rezept ? Oder bist Du richtig am hungern ?



2500 calories am Tag
Kein Getreideprodukte, kein brot, kein pasta, Kein Milch produkte
Nur Fleisch, Fisch, Obst, Gemuse, Nusse
Täglich Trainieren

Kein Hungern!


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

Occular evidence. 
Hier ein Bild. Wenn ich mein Ziel erreichen, nehme ich eine neue Bild auf.


----------



## Manuel20 (12. März 2007)

Meine Daten am Montag und diesmal pünktlich,

15.01.2007
91,6kg bei 174cm
22.01.2007
88,5kg
29.01.2007
88,2kg
05.02.2007
86,4kg
12.02.2007
87,5kg
20.02.2007
85,9kg
26.02.2007
87,4kg :-(
05.03.2007
86,00kg
12.03.2007
84,20kg

Erfolgreiche Woche noch und schöne Grüße aus Hamburg
Manuel


----------



## Andry (12. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe im Juni 2006 endlich einen Rappel bekommen- und mein doch immens hohes Körpergewicht angefangen zu reduzieren.Geschafft habe ich das durch leichte Umstellung des Essverhaltens- keine Süßigkeiten mehr(vorher täglich ne Tafel Schoko, Chips und Riegel)- durch Reduzierung des Fettanteils im täglichen Essen (Rama Cremefine ist ne feine Sache!) und durch allgemeine Verkleinerung der Portionen (jetzt auf Normallevel- vorher immer Riesenteller vollgescheppt)- und letztendlich auch durch feste Essenszeiten- letzte Mahlzeit Punkt 18 Uhr, danach nix mehr.

Haltet euch fest..... 

Startgewicht Juni 2006:


147 KILO! 

Aktuelles Gewicht:

80 KILO


Größe 178 cm- ich habe einen starken Knochenbau- viel weniger ist nicht mehr, ich seh jetzt schon recht dünn aus.Möchte jetzt das Gewicht halten und mein Leben neu genießen.

Man glaubt gar nicht an welchen Stellen man abnehmen kann, da ist wirklich alles vertreten- vom Handgelenk bis zu den Fingern... 

Einziges Problem bei der Sache- durch den enormen Gewichtsverlust habe ich nun am Bauch einen kleinen Rest, der auch nicht mehr verschwinden wird.Da wäre dann ne OP von Nöten.Lass aber nicht gerne an mir rumschnippeln- besser gesagt bin ich noch nie im Krankenhaus gewesen, ausserdem ist das ne kostspielige Sache.Na ja.....


Wünsche allen Abnehmwilligen dass Sie Ihr angestrebtes Wunschgewicht erreichen- immer schön an die gesetzten Regeln halten, dann klappt das schon, wenn keine krankhafte Ursache vorliegt natürlich.



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:


> @Sekt
> Bei dir purzeln die kg ja nur so hast du ein Rezept ? Oder bist Du richtig am hungern ?



Zum Beispiel, Heutes Frühstuck und Mittagessen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 2500 calories am Tag
> Kein Getreideprodukte, kein brot, kein pasta, Kein Milch produkte
> Nur Fleisch, Fisch, Obst, Gemuse, Nusse
> Täglich Trainieren
> ...




Na toll ist ja bewundernswert wenn du das so durchziehst , aber das Leben soll auch Spass machen ist eh nur so kurz. 
Dazu zähl ich keine Sauf u. Fressorgien aber "das" wäre mir zu heftig. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na toll ist ja bewundernswert wenn du das so durchziehst , aber das Leben soll auch Spass machen ist eh nur so kurz.
> Dazu zähl ich keine Sauf u. Fressorgien aber "das" wäre mir zu heftig.
> Gruß
> Stolli




Meine Spaßquelle liegt ausserhalb mein Magen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Na ja ich achte auch schon auf Ernährung meine bessere Hälfte sorgt da auch mit für, aber ab und an muß es schon mal ein Döner, Pizza oder Burger sein.
Ich hab meine eigene Masche, Ich esse alles aber in "Maßen" und nicht in "Massen". 
Hat bis jetzt gut funktioniert wie mir kürzlich mein Arzt wieder einmal bestätigt hat,gut ich mach ja auch noch anderen Sport und ich denke das sollte auch ne nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## BiNkZ (12. März 2007)

Mmmhhhh..

01.01.07: 58kg
01.02.07: 58kg
01.03.07: 58kg
Heute: 58kg


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh..
> 
> 01.01.07: 58kg
> 01.02.07: 58kg
> ...





Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, net persönlich gemeint aber du mußt schon aufpassen das du aufm Trail oder Strasse nich weggeweht wirst..... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh..
> 
> 01.01.07: 58kg
> 01.02.07: 58kg
> ...



Angeber  Sag mal, bist du 125 cm Groß?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Also Sekt88 wenn du Bilder von dir reinstellst dann will ich doch auch mal.....dann haben die Mädels hier auch ein bißchen was zu gucken, he, he, he, he, he, 
Hatte grade ein bissel geschlafen bin schön entspannt, wenn ich aus dem training komm egal aus welchem dann sieht das noch ein bißchen anders aus.
Und im Sommer dann sind noch ein bis zwei kilo weg und der Körperfettanteil geht noch mehr in den keller.   

Ps.: Das alles "ohne" irgendwelche Diäten, Ernährungspläne oder in "meinen" Augen ähnlichen Unfug.
Soll nicht heißen das ich das nicht akzeptiere aber habe solche Sachen Gott Lob noch nie nötig gehabt.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Angeber  Sag mal, bist du 125 cm Groß?



Uuups Sorry habe das falsche Zitat erwischt........


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Occular evidence.
> Hier ein Bild. Wenn ich mein Ziel erreichen, nehme ich eine neue Bild auf.




Hi, ich nochmal darf man mal erfahren wie alt du bist..... 
Gruß
Stolli

Übrigens sehr ordentlicher Body....


----------



## ZakMcCracken (12. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Ordentlicher Rückschlag  das liegt ja praktisch innerhalb der Meßtoleranz, einmal Stuhlgang und dann steht´s 0:0 .



ich wollte aber das da weniger steht   Meine Freundin meint auch, dass das kein Problem ist. 

Trotzdem gibts im Speise- aber vor allem im Trainingsplan einiges was besser hätte laufen können und was ich diese Woche unbedingt verbessern will. Ich weis, man sollte nicht zu verbissen an die Sache rangehen, aber wenn man es nach "kurzfristigen" Erfolgen wieder schleifen lässt, war alle Mühe umsonst...finde ich.  

zakky


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. März 2007)

Mal nen Update von mir.
Hab in der letzten Woche bissel Gewichtsschwankungen gehabt, da gefeiert wurde und so weiter... 
Diese Woche geht das Gewicht hoffentlicht wieder runter 

Monat---Kilometer---Stunden---Höhenmeter
Januar---285,49	      ----    25	--             ----  1500
Februar--633,6           - ---- 51,05	       ----       4500
März-----245,42         	---- 17,4-----	               1866
Bilanz----1164,51----93,45	  ----       7866


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (12. März 2007)

wie kommst du auf < 2000 kcal ?
da ist doch der grundumsatz höher oder wie soll ich die graphik verstehen ?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. März 2007)

einfach weniger essen, ich muss ja nicht den Grundumsatz erreichen.
Dies sind auch die Kalorien die ich zu mir genommen habe und nicht die die ich verbraten habe.


----------



## Sikk (12. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 2500 calories am Tag
> Kein Getreideprodukte, kein brot, kein pasta, Kein Milch produkte
> Nur Fleisch, Fisch, Obst, Gemuse, Nusse
> Täglich Trainieren
> ...



Hi Sekt88,

genau so mache ich es auch, wenig Kohlenhydrate und es geht von ganz alleine. So gehe ich auch mit meinen Leuten mittags zum Jugoslawen, esse die Fleischportion ohne Beilagen und nehme auch noch ab dabei.

Das beste für mich: Es gibt keine Heisshungerattacken. Deshalb habe ich es geschafft, seit Jahresanfang keine Süßigkeiten zu essen. Das ist mir vorher noch nie passiert.

Ciao,
Sikk


----------



## Matze. (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also Sekt88 wenn du Bilder von dir reinstellst dann will ich doch auch mal.....dann haben die Mädels hier auch ein bißchen was zu gucken, he, he, he, he, he,
> Hatte grade ein bissel geschlafen bin schön entspannt, wenn ich aus dem training komm egal aus welchem dann sieht das noch ein bißchen anders aus.
> Und im Sommer dann sind noch ein bis zwei kilo weg und der Körperfettanteil geht noch mehr in den keller.
> 
> ...





Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Habe am kommenden Samstag Geburtstag und werde 37 Jährchen.
Gruß


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Habe am kommenden Samstag Geburtstag und werde 37 Jährchen.
> Gruß



geht schon...aber an der Bauchmuskulatur musst du noch arbeiten  sonst wird das nichts mit Strandposen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Na ja zur Zeit bewege ich mich so bei 14 % Körperfett, im Sommer geht´s von zur zeit 98 kilo runter auf 96 kilo und dann so ca. 12% Körperfett denke das ist okay für mich.
Will net so dünn werden, und mein Mädchen auch nicht.
Hauptsache gesund.....


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

richtig Gesundheit ist wichtiger, bei mir liegt der Unterschied Sommer/Winter bei 8 Kilo Muskel und Fettmasse.
An der Fettmasse haben eigendlich nur die Süßigkeiten schuld, da liegt die Wurzel allen Übels.

Ich würde anstatt auf Fleisch mehr auf fettarmes Geflügel zurückgreifen, wie Pute oder Huhn. Fisch ist auch besser als Schwein o. Rind. 

Meine Bauchmuskulatur ist auch nicht so der Hit, schaffe es auch nicht da etwas tolles auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2007)

bei mir (1,76m) sieht's momentan so aus: 62kg, im oktober 2006 waren es noch 68/69 Kg, das abnehmen war jedoch nicht auf geschwindigkeit optimiert, sondern einfach in den alltag integriert. so wie's jetzt ist reicht es auch.

möglichst häufig fahrrad fahren und gesund essen ist auch bei mir das rezept (jedoch kein low-carb-ernährungsplan sondern quasi das gegenteil )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

nun ja ich denke das die Bauchmuskeln bei den wenigsten im nicht gespannten Zustand aussehen wie der berühmte Sixpack (da spielt auch viel Genetik ne Rolle), habe auf den Bildern auch locker gelassen.
Muß aber viel bauch machen wegen meinem anderen Training, Bauch mach ich ca. 3-4mal in der Woche....puuuhh schöne Schinderei aber macht Spass.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> richtig Gesundheit ist wichtiger, bei mir liegt der Unterschied Sommer/Winter bei 8 Kilo Muskel und Fettmasse.
> An der Fettmasse haben eigendlich nur die Süßigkeiten schuld, da liegt die Wurzel allen Übels.
> 
> Ich würde anstatt auf Fleisch mehr auf fettarmes Geflügel zurückgreifen, wie Pute oder Huhn. Fisch ist auch besser als Schwein o. Rind.
> ...



Bauchmuckis bekommst du auch nur so heftig hin wenn man sie mit Gewicht malträtiert, normale Crunches und das ganze Zeug hilft nur zu Straffung.
Denn jeder Muskel wird nur dann größer wenn er mit Gewicht bearbeitet wird, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Zumal das ja auch ne riesen Fläche darstellt, da muß man schon was tun.
Ach und fettarm ess ich sowieso schon wenigstens bemüh ich mich drum.


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi, ich nochmal darf man mal erfahren wie alt du bist.....
> Gruß
> Stolli
> 
> Übrigens sehr ordentlicher Body....




Ich bin 41. Dein Korper ist ja auch ordentlich. Mein 6 pack ist da, nur die letzte 5 bis 7 Kilos muß weg.


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

Sikk schrieb:


> Hi Sekt88,
> 
> genau so mache ich es auch, wenig Kohlenhydrate und es geht von ganz alleine. So gehe ich auch mit meinen Leuten mittags zum Jugoslawen, esse die Fleischportion ohne Beilagen und nehme auch noch ab dabei.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist it. Damals war ich ein Choco-Pizza-Pasta-Brot-Bier freak. Ich war immer Kraftig, und immer Tranieiren, aber ich hatte immer Hunger und immer zu viel Fett.
Seit ich kein Getreide produkte mehr essen, schmelzt das Fett einfach weg.
Ich fühle mich voll mit energie und mein Wiedrholenzeit ist DEUTLICH verkleinert. 

Trotz wenig Kohlenhydrate-reich kost, habe ich gestern circa 60 KM auf Feldberg geradelt (GA2/KA) ohne irgendeine Hungerrast und nur ein Banana und 500 ml Powerade.

Mmn, würde ich sagen, Realistisch, das ich auf 78 Kilo runter kommen kann ohne. Ich habe mit die "Fett Kalipers" ( die dinge fett falten zu messen um das Körperfett anteil zu kriegen) gemessen: 10.5% aber ich würde sagen eher 12%. Mein 4 pack ist klar, die letzte 2 kommt noch.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich bin 41. Dein Korper ist ja auch ordentlich. Mein 6 pack ist da, nur die letzte 5 bis 7 Kilos muß weg.




uuups da staun ich aber, hätte dich jünger geschätzt.
Ja  sixpack ist auch da aber nur wenn ich anspann....
Laut Fettkaliber komm ich zur Zeit noch auf 14% was bei meiner Größe eh net auffällt, wird aber noch weniger.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal aufm feldberg, mein Rad solltest du ja kennen.
Siehe den Thread" Eure schwarzen XC-Lieblinge" ziemlich auf den letzten Seiten.
War aber auch gestern RR fahren, 72 km in der Gegend Idstein, Heftrich, Lenzhahn, Vockenhausen, Eppstein und dann heim nach Eddersheim.


----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Bauchmuckis bekommst du auch nur so heftig hin wenn man sie mit Gewicht malträtiert, normale Crunches und das ganze Zeug hilft nur zu Straffung.
> Denn jeder Muskel wird nur dann größer wenn er mit Gewicht bearbeitet wird, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
> Zumal das ja auch ne riesen Fläche darstellt, da muß man schon was tun.
> Ach und fettarm ess ich sowieso schon wenigstens bemüh ich mich drum.



Nixs ist besser für ein six pack als : Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben uund Klimmzug mit gewicht. 
Ich habe in 3 Jahre keine enziges crunch durchgeführt. Wenn ich auf 80 kg komme, kommt ein neues Bild und Höffentlich ist das 6 Pack klar zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (12. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> uuups da staun ich aber, hätte dich jünger geschätzt.
> Ja  sixpack ist auch da aber nur wenn ich anspann....
> Laut Fettkaliber komm ich zur Zeit noch auf 14% was bei meiner Größe eh net auffällt, wird aber noch weniger.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal aufm feldberg, mein Rad solltest du ja kennen.
> ...



Kooles Rad. Ich habe auch eine Schwarz XC. (Ich stelle ein Bild ins Thread)
War auch am rennrad gestern. Mein MTB ist auf den Roller und ich warte aüf meine neue HT (Voitl MX3). Ich bin neu in FFM und wenn mein MTB das ist velleicht kannst du mir ein  paar Strecken zeigen. Fährst du MArathons im Sommer.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Also das einzige was ich fahre dieses Jahr ist am 1.Mai Rund um den Henninger Turm das "Jedermann Rennen", (RR) und dann will ich das mal fahren:

http://www.marathon.redpulse.de/

Da hab ich mich auch schon angemeldet, fahre in einem Team von meinem radladen.
Mainrad in Weilbach.

Das reicht mir dann an Rennen in diesem jahr zumal ich an den kommenden Wochenenden auch auf diversen RR-Touristiken unterwegs bin.


----------



## sLinmasTer (12. März 2007)

So, nun will ich mich auchmal in die Runde drängen.

Bin 17 Jahre, 173cm Körpergröße und 79 schwer.

Will in den nächsten 2 Monaten mindestens 9 kg runter haben.
Dann geht die Badesaison wieder los und ich fühl mich momentan überhauptnicht wohl in meiner Haut.  

Ich war vor 5 Monaten schonmal auf 73 Kg, aber dann kam Weihnachten und Ruckzuck war der Erfolg wieder dahin  

Werde versuchen 2-3mal die Woche 1-2 Stunden Rad zu fahren und zusätzlich noch regelmäßig Badminton spielen gehn. 
Außerdem will ich meine Ernährung umstellen und fast völlig auf fettes Essen verzichten & mehr Obst essen. Aber meine Mutter&Oma machen mir nicht leicht "ess doch mein bub".
Langsam hat sichs ausgegessen. Mich nervt das sowas von, aber noch schlimmer ist, dass ich jedes mal weich werde...

Ich versuche stark zu bleiben. Ab morgen gehts los.


----------



## Matze. (14. März 2007)

> wenn man es nach "kurzfristigen" Erfolgen wieder schleifen lässt, war alle Mühe umsonst...finde ich.




Da hast Du natürlich recht, dann gibt´s hier mal ein Weizen, da noch Chips und auch mal wieder Schokolade, und dann geht´s schnell in die andere Richtung.
Nur meine ich eben wenn Du nach einer Woche auf die Waage stehst, und der Unterschied gerade mal 0,3% beträgt, ist das die Meßtoleranz, das ist genau dasselbe Gewicht wie eine Woche zuvor .
Bei mir schwankt das Gewicht übers Jahr zwischen 91  und 96  Kilos. 
Innerhalb einer Woche (ich wiege mich jeden Morgen nackt ), habe ich oft Unterschiede von einem Kilo, da reicht am Abend eine Tüte Chips und eine Flasche Sprudel. Am nächsten Tag kanns aber wieder ein Kilo weniger sein. 
Richtige Tendenzen sind erst mittelfristig zu erkennen.


----------



## Matze. (14. März 2007)

> Habe am kommenden Samstag Geburtstag und werde 37 Jährchen.



Respekt  ich bin ein Jahr älter, wenn ich so sehe wie die meisten Jungs in unserer Altersklasse so aussehen .




> geht schon...aber an der Bauchmuskulatur musst du noch arbeiten  sonst wird das nichts mit Strandposen




Das reicht zum Strandposen allemal, 99% haben eine schlechtere Figur.




> Denn jeder Muskel wird nur dann größer wenn er mit Gewicht bearbeitet wird, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.



Es gibt schon ein paar Übungen die ohne Gewicht richtig ausgeführt effektiv sind. Meist wird der Fehler gemacht daß man hunderte Wiederholungen macht, dabei pumpt´s den Muskel aber nicht auf, der wird nur straffer.
Lieber so schwere Übungen machen um immer zwischen 8 und max. 15 Wiederholungen zu bleiben.





> nun ja ich denke das die Bauchmuskeln bei den wenigsten im nicht gespannten Zustand aussehen wie der berühmte Sixpack (da spielt auch viel Genetik ne Rolle)



Eben!


----------



## michi the 3rd (15. März 2007)

ich hab mich nicht durch den thread gequält, sondern nur die überschrift gelesen, und möchte mich euch anschließen!
bin 21, 183 groß und wiege 82kg. bis spätestens zum sommeranfang möcht i 75kg auf die waage bringen - sprich 7kg abnehmen. dazu kommend wärs ganz nett, wenn ein paar speckpölsterchen auch verschwinden würden!
mein traumgewicht von 75kg hatte ich vor 1,5 jahren schon mal erreicht, nur kam dann im winter ne schulterverletzung und ne stressige ausbildungs- und uniphaste... gewicht natürlich wieder nach oben geschossen wie sau!
möglich is es und dieses jahr will ichs wieder wissen und vielleicht endlich das gewicht halten!
viel glück euch!!!
cheers!


----------



## Sikk (18. März 2007)

Tja,
irgendwie sind die 100kg schwieriger als gedacht. Bin Fr und Sa jeweils drunter geblieben, den Rest der Woche aber doch eher zu hoch. Mal schauen, wie es diese Woche wird, habe leider wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum Sporteln. Wir werden sehen ;-)


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. März 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> ich hab mich nicht durch den thread gequält, sondern nur die überschrift gelesen, und möchte mich euch anschließen!
> bin 21, 183 groß und wiege 82kg. bis spätestens zum sommeranfang möcht i 75kg auf die waage bringen - sprich 7kg abnehmen. dazu kommend wärs ganz nett, wenn ein paar speckpölsterchen auch verschwinden würden!
> mein traumgewicht von 75kg hatte ich vor 1,5 jahren schon mal erreicht, nur kam dann im winter ne schulterverletzung und ne stressige ausbildungs- und uniphaste... gewicht natürlich wieder nach oben geschossen wie sau!
> möglich is es und dieses jahr will ichs wieder wissen und vielleicht endlich das gewicht halten!
> ...



Sorry aber net persönlich nehmen, aber schau das du nicht heringmäßig aussiehst mit 8 kilo Untergewicht.
Bei 1,83m sind meiner Meinung nach 82 kilo schon zu wenig.
Denn 7 kilo bei so einer ordentlichen Größe sind, denke ich ein Haufen Zeug.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Matze. (18. März 2007)

> Bei 1,83m sind meiner Meinung nach 82 kilo schon zu wenig.




Sicher nicht, je nach Typ und Körperbau sind 75 Kg schon optimal.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, je nach Typ und Körperbau sind 75 Kg schon optimal.



Na ja ich denk halt en bissel arg dünn, aber gut das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (18. März 2007)

ich hatte schon mal 75 kg vor 1,5 jahren und des hat mir def. besser gefallen im vergleich zum jetzigen standpunkt... kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen was der bmi sagt, wobei sich nicht alles darum drehen sollte... ich gehe auch noch windsurfen und snowboarden. da kann ich jedes kilo weniger schon gut gebrauchen. also 75 kg passen schon ganz gut und zu dünn bin ich dann sicher nicht! i muaß erstmal so weit kommen!   
na dann viel spaß beim trainieren und abspecken!


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
mein Gewicht heute morgen :

84,8 kg

Im moment geht nichts runter egal wird schon werden.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## sekt88 (19. März 2007)

Montag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4

Neue Ziel 01.07.2007------>80 Kg


----------



## rabauke (19. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na ja ich denk halt en bissel arg dünn, aber gut das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache.



Also wenn bei 1,83m 75kg zu dünn sein sollen, muss man schon arg muskulös sein...


----------



## Andry (19. März 2007)

rabauke schrieb:


> Also wenn bei 1,83m 75kg zu dünn sein sollen, muss man schon arg muskulös sein...




Kommt doch immer auf den Körperbau an- man darf das nicht verallgemeinern.Ich habe momentan 80 kg bei 178 cm Körpergröße- und durch meine starke Gewichtsabnahme der letzten 9 Monate (fast 70 kg) ein kleines Problem......im Bauchbereich habe ich jetzt diese Art Hautlappen, der auch durch noch mehr Abnehmen nicht wegzubekommen ist.Dafür ist am Rest des Körpers alles schon zu "mager"- ich fühle jeden verdammten Knochen im Brust- und Oberkörperbereich- sieht im Spiegel furchtbar aus.Gut, bekleidet sieht man es nicht, aber das stört mich doch gewaltig.Das Geld für ne OP habe ich nicht- weiter abnehmen bringt auch nichts, da ich jetzt mittlerweile nur noch weiter an den schon "dünnen" Bereichen abnehme......schon der Hammer.

Ich denke es kommt auf den persönlichen Körperbau an- manch einer sieht mit demselben Gewicht und der gleichen Größe, halt dünner oder kräftiger als der andere aus.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## michi the 3rd (19. März 2007)

wenn des fett weg wäre, ja dann wäre ich schon sehr muskolös...   ohne schmarrn! des is alles a bissl versteckt momentan!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. März 2007)

rabauke schrieb:


> Also wenn bei 1,83m 75kg zu dünn sein sollen, muss man schon arg muskulös sein...




Na dann schau mal auf meine Homepage, dann verstehst du was ich meine.
Klick meinen Namen an dann kommst du drauf. 
Die Bilder stammen von meinem letztjährigem Andalusien Urlaub mit ca. 16% Körperfett, momentan hab ich 14% und bis zum Sommer solls runter auf 11 bis 12%.....

Ach ja noch ein paar kleine Eckdaten, 1,95m hoch mit z.Zt. 98 kilo


----------



## Manuel20 (19. März 2007)

Mein Montags update,

noch einer faulen Urlaubswoche ohne Sport konnte ich mein Gewicht von 84,2kg halten.
Dieses ist für mich ein großer Erfolg, weil ich schon Angst hatte das es wieder nach oben steigt.

Bis nächste Woche und weiter viel Erfolg
Manuel


----------



## ZakMcCracken (19. März 2007)

Hier mein Montagsupdate,

diese Woche ein wenig runter, man könnte sagen...Gewicht stagniert. 

04.01.07 = 91,6 kg
14.01.07 = 87,6 kg - 3,4 kg
22.01.07 = 87,2 kg - 0,4 kg
29.01.07 = 87,4 kg + 0,2 kg 
05.02.07 = 85,8 kg - 1,6 kg
12.02.07 = 85,3 kg - 0,5 kg
19.02.07 = 83,6 kg - 1,7 kg
26.02.07 = 84,4 kg + 0,8 kg
04.03.07 = 83,9 kg - 0,5 kg
11.03.07 = 84,5 kg + 0,6 kg
19.03.07 = 84,0 kg -  0,5 kg

"Problem" ist die mangelnde Bewegung....das ist noch ausbaufähig ( wie immer )

Gruß

zak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (20. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> geht schon...aber an der Bauchmuskulatur musst du noch arbeiten  sonst wird das nichts mit Strandposen



Guck Dir mal den Ideal-Standard 37-jährigen Typen an. Da braucht der Stollenreifenheizer aber an garnix mehr arbeiten, das ist super so.

Aber das werden auch die 20-jährigen noch eines Tages kapieren, das man plötzlich ab einem gewissen Alter richtig was tun muss, um so eine Figur zu halten


----------



## rabauke (21. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal auf meine Homepage, dann verstehst du was ich meine.
> Klick meinen Namen an dann kommst du drauf.
> Die Bilder stammen von meinem letztjährigem Andalusien Urlaub mit ca. 16% Körperfett, momentan hab ich 14% und bis zum Sommer solls runter auf 11 bis 12%.....
> 
> Ach ja noch ein paar kleine Eckdaten, 1,95m hoch mit z.Zt. 98 kilo



Ok, aber das ist jetzt auch nicht so ganz die typische Radsport-Figur  Ich komm aber ohnehin mehr aus der Läuferecke. Ist halt immer die Frage, mit wem man sich so vergleicht bzw. was man als "normal" empfindet.


----------



## rabauke (21. März 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auf den persönlichen Körperbau an- manch einer sieht mit demselben Gewicht und der gleichen Größe, halt dünner oder kräftiger als der andere aus.



Stimmt schon, aber wenn du 70kg (Tippfehler?? Ansonsten: Respekt!) abgenommen hast, bist du sicher auch ein Extrembeispiel.


----------



## Andry (21. März 2007)

rabauke schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber wenn du 70kg (Tippfehler?? Ansonsten: Respekt!) abgenommen hast, bist du sicher auch ein Extrembeispiel.




Kein Tippfehler.... 

War wirklich an der Zeit- zum Glück habe ich noch die Notbremse ziehen können, die Gewichtsklasse will ich nie wieder tragen. 

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. März 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Kein Tippfehler....
> 
> War wirklich an der Zeit- zum Glück habe ich noch die Notbremse ziehen können, die Gewichtsklasse will ich nie wieder tragen.
> 
> ...




Kompliment mein lieber, da gibt´s nur eins.....fetten RESPEKT.
Hut ab vor dem der sowas schafft... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Andry (21. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Kompliment mein lieber, da gibt´s nur eins.....fetten RESPEKT.
> Hut ab vor dem der sowas schafft...
> Gruß
> Stolli




Dankeschön! 

Bin auch sehr froh darüber dass ich das in den Griff bekommen habe, es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Lebensgefühl mit wesentlich weniger Kilos auf den Rippen.Es war am Anfang nicht einfach- aber ich habe es durchgezogen und geschafft.

Danke nochmals für die netten Worte.



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (21. März 2007)

kann mir hier jemandsagen wie ich mein kfa unter 10% kriege.
hatte vor 2 jahren 16% dann langsam runter gegangen,aber jetzt bin ich seit 5 monaten bei 10 %.
wiso geht er nicht weiter runter?
verstehe ich nicht ganz,kann mir hier sicher jemand erklären.
lg zwärg


----------



## Guru_Meditation (21. März 2007)

So dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein in die Diskussion.

Ich war an sich nie besonders dick, aber auch nie besonders fit, da ich nie nach Trainigsplan oder regelmässig gesportelt habe.
Ich bin 30 Jahre alt und 176cm. 
Mein Maximumrekord war am 12.01.2006 mit 82Kilo, als ich von einem Amerika Urlaub zurück kam. Damals tat ich mir schon beim schuhzubinden schwer und der Beischlaf war auch nicht mehr so klasse mit Schwabbelbauch.
Doch dann kahm mir die Erkenntniss, als ich meine Freundin Fitnesscenter abgeholt hatte. Sie verdiente viel weniger als ich und leistete sich trotzdem das Fitnesscenter.
Es half nix.. Auf ins nächste Fitnesscenter und für  ein Jahr eingeschrieben.
Innerhalb von 5 Monaten war ich von 82 auf 70 Kilo runter. Bis zum Sommer wurden es gar 68 Kilo, bei gleichzeitigem Muskelzuwachs.
Der Sommerflirt mit der heissen Italienerin   entschädigte mich für die ganzen Strapazen. 
Danach habe ich mich mehr auf Muskelzunahme konzentriert.
Jetzt bin ich bei 75 Kilo. Bis zum Sommer sollen es wieder 69 werden.

Meine Fitness und ernährungserfahrungen:
Frühstuck ist zwingend notwendig. Wer in der Früh hungert, bekommt später Heisshunger Attacken. Viel Proteine! Fett ist auch ok. Aber Kohlenhydrate sind Tabu. Nicht nur weil sie sich schneller in Fett umwandeln. Durch das ausgeschüttete Insulin wird auch der Hunger geschürt.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht dass der Körper sehr lernfähig ist.
Hat man am Anfang während oder nach des Trainigs Heisshunger Attacken (Unterzucker), so legt sich dass nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn man dem Heisshunger nicht nachgibt. Am besten einen Proteinshake nach dem Training. Der füllt den Magen und hilft dem Muskelzuwachs.
Dinnercancelling ist fein. Aber an und zu darf es ein Proteinshake vor dem schlafenegehen sein, damit die Muskeln in der Wachstumsphase genug Baustoffe bekommen.

Zum Bauchtraining: Ich habe anfangs auch mit Geräten und Gewicht tariniert z.B. Rotary Thorso und Crunches mit Gewicht.
Danach fing ich an die Bauchstunden (ABS Attack) im Fittnesscenter zu besuchen und es ging viel schneller voran. Nach 25 Minuten Vollgas, habe ich fast 1 Woche Bauchmuskelkater so dass ich fast nicht schlafen kann  vor Schmerzen ;o)  Doch sind die Stunden von Trainer zu Trainer extrem unteschiedlich. Am besten alle durchprobieren.
Als ich dann nach 2 Monate wieder an die Geräte ging, konnte ich 20 Kilo drauflegen. Momentan 60 Kilo beim Rotary Thorso mit 3x 20 Wh.
Sixpack zeigt sich aber noch nicht, da zuviel Fett am Bauch.

So und da ich jetzt jede menge Zeugen habe, werd ich mich wohl nicht mehr herumdrücken können. 69 Kilo bis 01.07.2007 !


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. März 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> kann mir hier jemandsagen wie ich mein kfa unter 10% kriege.
> hatte vor 2 jahren 16% dann langsam runter gegangen,aber jetzt bin ich seit 5 monaten bei 10 %.
> wiso geht er nicht weiter runter?
> verstehe ich nicht ganz,kann mir hier sicher jemand erklären.
> lg zwärg



Übertreibs bloß nicht mit Körperfettanteil runter, was du hast ist doch gut so und ich geh mal davon aus das du net 1,60m groß bist. 
Alles unter 10% ist in meinen augen ungesund, habe schon Leute mit weniger als 10% kollabieren sehen. 
Ist ein gutgemeinter Rat, schau das du schön definiert und hart bleibst obwohl sich das auch nicht das ganze Jahr halten lässt. 
Werde sehen das ich noch auf 12% runter komm und dann halten. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## zwärg (21. März 2007)

ok,danke für die antwort.
ich bin 176cm gross.
aber wiso es nicht weiter runter geht begreife ich immer noch nicht.
lg zwärg


----------



## Matze. (21. März 2007)

> Frühstuck ist zwingend notwendig. Wer in der Früh hungert, bekommt später Heisshunger Attacken.




Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist sicher typabhängig.





> Viel Proteine! Fett ist auch ok. Aber Kohlenhydrate sind Tabu.




Das wiederum kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung bestätigen, KH´s sind dann zwar nicht tabu, aber nur in kleinen Mengen.


----------



## Guru_Meditation (21. März 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ok,danke für die antwort.
> ich bin 176cm gross.
> aber wiso es nicht weiter runter geht begreife ich immer noch nicht.
> lg zwärg


 
Das ist deshalb, weil dein Körper denk dass du in einer Hungersnot bist, und deshalb auf Sparflamme schaltet. 
Manch Fitness Guru schwört auf die "Austricks Methode".
Dabei wird 1-2 Tage geschlemmert, so dass der Körper denkt dass eh alles ok ist. Danch wieder 4-5 Tage Fasten.
Bei mir ist die Schwelle, ab der ich merke dass die Gewichtsabnahme schwieriger wird zwischen 20-16% Körperfett.
Darunter gehts nur mit eisernem Training und Proteinen bis zum abwinken.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. März 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ok,danke für die antwort.
> ich bin 176cm gross.
> aber wiso es nicht weiter runter geht begreife ich immer noch nicht.
> lg zwärg




Das ist das gleiche wie beim Muskelaufbau, mit natürlichen Mitteln wie Ernährung Sport etc. geht´s bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt dann ist Schluß.
Maximale Anstrengung um´s zu erreichen, minimale um es zu halten.
So ist es meiner Meinung da auch, bei dem von mir oben genannten Beispiel helfen dann halt nur noch "Chemische Hilfsmittel" ihr wißt was ich meine.
Und das will ja keiner.
So ist es auch bei dir denke ich mal, denn du hast jetzt dein persönliches Limit erreicht ab jetzt könnte es ungesund werden wenn du noch an deine Reserven dran willst.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind wie sinnvoll sind diese Eiweißpulver mit soundsosäuren?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim Thema sind wie sinnvoll sind diese Eiweißpulver mit soundsosäuren?



Also schlecht ist das nicht solang man nicht davon lebt, ich persönlich konsumiere gerne Kombiprodukte in denen von allem etwas ist.
Nach dem Training in der Eisenfolterkammer trinke ich gerne davon so ne 3/4 Liter, um den Muskeln Nährstoffe zuzuführen, man sollte aber nach Genuß von so einem Shake midestens ne Stunde danach nix essen.


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche wie beim Muskelaufbau, mit natürlichen Mitteln wie Ernährung Sport etc. geht´s bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt dann ist Schluß.
> Stolli


richtig, die meisten hartcore-Muskeltypen haben auch Null-Wenig Kondition. Die Jungs gehen vielleicht 5 mal für 50 min die Woche in die Muckibude und gut ist. Dabei werden schwere Gewichte gehoben und aufgebaut was das Zeug hält, allerdings ist bei den Sehnen und dem Herz und Kreislauf zu beachten das sich diese Körperfunktionen nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit aufbauen wie die Muskulatur und so das ganze ungesund ist.
Sieh dir mal einen an der vielleicht jahrelang traniert hat und anschließend aufhört. In weniger als einem Jahr sind die Muskeln wieder zurück, nichts mehr da.
Ich denke auch das die Muckibude schon gut ist aber ab einem Punkt sollte mann einfach den Stand halten und mehr was für die Kondi machen. oder die Zeit für andere Sportarten nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also schlecht ist das nicht solang man nicht davon lebt, ich persönlich konsumiere gerne Kombiprodukte in denen von allem etwas ist.
> Nach dem Training in der Eisenfolterkammer trinke ich gerne davon so ne 3/4 Liter, um den Muskeln Nährstoffe zuzuführen, man sollte aber nach Genuß von so einem Shake midestens ne Stunde danach nix essen.



wo bekomme ich das Zeug im guten P/L Verhältnis her? 
Die Preise im Sportladen sind eigendlich recht hoch, das sind doch eigendlich nur die Eiweiße aus dem Mehl, gibts in der Industrie in 50 kilo Säcken.


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2007)

Guru_Meditation schrieb:


> Viel Proteine! Fett ist auch ok. Aber Kohlenhydrate sind Tabu. Nicht nur weil sie sich schneller in Fett umwandeln. Durch das ausgeschüttete Insulin wird auch der Hunger geschürt.



weil hier in letzter zeit schon mehrmals die thesen der low-carb ernährung als erstrebenswert genannt worden, möchte ich meinen senf dazu geben, da ich auf ein paar artikel von ernährungswissenschaftlern gestossen bin, die die sehr eiweissreiche und kohlenhydrat-arme kost für sehr bedenklich halten. ich kopiere die quellen mit link einfach mal hier rein, es kann sich ja dann jeder durchlesen und selber eine meinung bilden.

ps. bei 1,76m und 62-63kg (schwankt etwas ) angekommen ohne low-carb, bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden 

http://www.mdr.de/brisant/gesundheit/1474290.html
"(...)Fett ist erlaubt
Julia Roberts tut es, Jennifer Aniston auch. Pfunde abspecken ohne mühseliges Hungern und Kalorienzählerei mit der Atkins-Diät. Die Methode funktioniert nach dem Prinzip: Nur Fett und Eiweiß essen und nichts, wo Zucker drin ist. Nudeln, Brot, Obst und Gemüse wie Kartoffeln sind tabu. Jody Gorran aus Florida hat sein Fett mit Atkins abbekommen, aber anders als er dachte. Vor zwei Jahren brachte der 53-jährige Geschäftsmann zehn Kilo zu viel auf die Waage. Nach Atkins aß er dann zwei Monate lang fast nur noch Fleisch, Eier und Käse. Mit fatalen Folgen. "Plötzlich fühlte ich einen starken Druck auf der Brust. Vor allem wenn ich mich körperlich anstrengte hatte ich Schmerzen im Brustkorb. Irgendwas stimmte mit dem Herzen nicht", berichtet Jody Gorran.
"Lassen Sie aus Gesundheitsgründen die Finger davon."  Die eiweißreiche Nahrung bei der Atkins Diät belastet die Nieren.  Der hohe Fettanteil der Kost wirkt sättigend.  Die Ballaststoffzufuhr ist bei der Atkins Diät zu niedrig.
Beurteilung der Atkins Diät durch Stiftung Warentest (80 Diäten im Vergleich)

Kurz vor dem Herzinfarkt
Die Diagnose: Seine Herzarterien waren nach dem tagtäglichen Fett-Konsum extrem verengt. An einigen Stellen war die Blutzufuhr in den Adern zum Herz fast komplett unterbrochen. Jody Gorran stand kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt. Und dass, obwohl Jody Gorran sechs Monate bevor er mit der Diät begann, sein Herz hatte untersuchen lassen. Das Ergebnis: Beste Blutwerte, keinerlei Arterienverkalkung oder Kalzium-Ablagerungen und keinerlei Verengungen in den Adern.

Der Sprecher der Atkins-Diät-Organisation, Stuart Trager, weist jegliche Verantwortung von Atkins für Gorrans Herzerkrankung zurück. Schließlich würde Atkins immer darauf hinweisen, dass Menschen, die der Diät folgen, ihre Cholesterinwerte überprüfen lassen sollen.(...) Ganz so einfach ist es nicht
Der Hallenser Ernährungswissenschaftler Professor Klaus Eder bezweifelt, dass man bei Atkins auf die Risiken der Diät ausreichend hinweist. Seiner Meinung nach birgt die einseitige Fett-Diät von Atkins bei längerer Anwendung erhebliche Gefahren - vor allem für Herzkreislauf-Patienten, Schwangere und ältere Menschen. "Ein langfristiger Erfolg ist nur durch eine Umstellung der Ernährung zu erwarten: Weniger Fett, weniger Zucker und Alkohol, dafür mehr Gemüse und Obst", rät Prof. Eder."


www.wissenschaft.de/wissen/news/242407.html

"(...) Proteinreiche Ernährung beeinflusst die Fruchtbarkeit
Eine eiweißreiche Ernährung könnte bei Frauen die Chance auf eine Schwangerschaft verringern. Diesen Schluss legen die Ergebnisse einer Studie amerikanischer Forscher an Mäusen nahe: Enthielt das Futter der Tiere 25 statt der üblichen 14 Prozent Eiweiß, waren deutlich weniger Embryonen lebensfähig als in einer Kontrollgruppe. Auch das Risiko für Fehlgeburten stieg bei den Mäusen mit der proteinreichen Nahrung deutlich an, berichteten die Wissenschaftler um David Garner vom Zentrum für Reproduktionsmedizin in Englewood auf der Jahreskonferenz der europäischen Gesellschaft für Reproduktion und Embryologie (ESHRE) in Berlin.

Einen Monat lang bekamen die Mäuse während der Studie entweder das proteinreiche oder das normale Futter. Danach durften sie sich paaren. Um zu untersuchen, ob die Ernährung die Embryonen bereits direkt nach der Empfängnis beeinflusst, übertrugen die Wissenschaftler den ungeborenen Nachwuchs anschließend in die Gebärmütter anderer Mäuse, die mit Standardfutter ernährt worden waren. Nur 65 Prozent der Embryonen von den Müttern mit der eiweißreichen Diät entwickelten sich normal, im Gegensatz zu 81 Prozent bei der normal ernährten Gruppe. Auch die Fehlgeburtenrate lag mit 16 Prozent bei der Gruppe mit der proteinreichen Ernährung deutlich höher als bei der Kontrollgruppe mit lediglich 1 Prozent.

Nach Ansicht der Wissenschaftler beeinflussen die stickstoffreichen Abbauprodukte der Eiweiße die Genaktivität im entstehenden Embryo. So zeigten weitere Untersuchungen bei den Embryonen der proteinreich ernährten Mütter untypische Aktivierungsmuster verschiedener Gene, darunter auch bei einem wichtigen Wachstumsgen. Ähnliche Effekte sind bereits aus kultivierten Zellen und bei Kühen bekannt.

Obwohl die Untersuchung an Mäusen durchgeführt wurde, warnen die Wissenschaftler, dass ähnliche Effekte möglicherweise auch beim Menschen eine Rolle spielen könnten. Es sei daher für Frauen, die schwanger werden möchten, nicht ratsam, eine *eiweißreiche Diät* zu befolgen. *Solche Ernährungspläne, deren bekannteste die weit verbreitete Atkins-Diät ist, sind unter Ernährungswissenschaftlern auch aus anderen Gründen stark umstritten.*"


----------



## ZakMcCracken (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier eine kleiner Zwischenstand. 

Normalerweise wiege ich mich nur einmal in der Woche. Da ich mich aber mal zusammengerissen habe und seit Sonntag _3 x je 5km _ gelaufen bin, habe ich mich dann heute morgen gewogen und ordentlich gefreut: *82,7 kg *!! 

Bin froh das sich der Knoten endlich gelöst hat und es wieder etwas nach unten geht.

So far

zakky


----------



## Guru_Meditation (22. März 2007)

@speedfire

Gottseidank bin ich weder eine Maus, noch eine Schwangere.
Beim Mann nimmt die Fruchtbarkeit nachgewiesener massen zu.

Und hier zu einer Studie:

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/ges...e-rehabilitiert-umstrittene-Atkins-Diaet.html


----------



## AckingKnee (22. März 2007)

hab jetzt nicht alle 16 Seiten durchgeackert, daher weiß ich nicht, ob hier schon mal jemand diesen Tipp gepostet hat:

Dr. M. O. Bruker "Unsere Nahrung - unser Schicksal"

echt geiles Buch, teilweise ein bischen altbacken aber hat mir ein viel besseres Verständnis über Ernährung gegeben.

...hatte 88kg (bei 190cm) und bin jetzt runter auf ~79kg (hat allerdings ein Jahr gedauert). Ich hab mich jetzt nicht so streng an die ganzen Ratschläge gehalten, aber das ist was ich so beachte:

- Zucker, Schoko, Limo, Kuchen, süsse Joghurts am besten gar nicht
- Keine Auszugsmehle (helles Brot...)
- Keine Magarine, keine fettreduzierten Lebensmittel

Statt dessen
- Vollkornbrot
- Gemüse Obst
- Vollmilch und Butter sind ok!
- Fleisch kann man essen, bringt aber nicht viel (im Buch nachlesen)
- Getreidekram/Muesli
- Salat (täglich)
- ungestätigte Fettstäuren (kaltgepreßte Öle...)

Bei Pasta und Reis mach ich ne Ausnahme...eigentlich empfielt Dr. Brucker da auch alles mit Vollkorn zuzubereiten, aber das schmeckt dann wie Sägemehl 

Ich halt mich nicht zurück mit Essen und schaufel rein bis ich satt bin aber ich nehm nicht mehr zu. Auch mit dem Bier kann ich mich oft nicht zurückhalten. Allerdings merke ich das nicht so sehr am Gewicht, als vielmehr an der Fittness.

Klar Training muß natürlich sein...ich trainiere dreimal manchmal viermal die Woche (derzeit GA1 und leichtes Kraftraining). Man muß eben mehr verbrauchen, als man zu sich nimmt. Aber übertreiben ist ungesund. Ich hatte letztes Jahr 6 Wochen einen Gipsarm, und war lediglich zufuß unterwegs und hab ein bischen Ergometer gemacht, hab nicht zugenommen, weil ich Salat wie ein Feldhase gegessen habe 

Hope that helps...und vor allen nicht stressen lassen. So ein Wambo ist ja auch ganz sexy und am Ende kommts ja auch auf die Beine am Berg an . Abnehmen ist eben auch eine langfristige Sache und so ein Kram wie 10kg in 4 Wochen abnehmen kann nicht gesund sein

Gruß,

Jan


----------



## Matze. (22. März 2007)

> daher weiß ich nicht, ob hier schon mal jemand diesen Tipp gepostet hat:
> 
> Dr. M. O. Bruker "Unsere Nahrung - unser Schicksal




Wurde hier im Forum schon häufig erwähnt, ich hab es auch gelesen, und eine zeitlang danach gelebt, war aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei .
Während ich mit Vollkorn keine Probleme habe, und mir auch Vollkornnudeln super schmecken, kann ich mit viel Obst gar nichts anfangen. Ebenso war der so hochgelobte Frischkornbrei das schlimmste was ich bisher gegessen habe, der verursachte nur Durchfall, Blähungen und schmeckte richtig schei..e.
Ich meine es wird bei Bruker zuviel verallgemeinert (wenn´s für mich gut ist muß es für andere Personen nicht automatisch auch gut sein) und die Sache ist mir zu einseitig. Ich komme mit einem höheren Fleischanteil sowohl in Sachen Verdauung als auch beim Gewicht besser klar. Und daß mir ein Steak besser schmeckt als ein Frischkornbrei brauche ich wohl nicht mehr zu erwähnen


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2007)

ich sehe diese low-carb ernährung sehr kritisch, zum abnehmen für hausfrauen kann's ja ausreichen aber für sportler halte ich das ganze für total ungeeignet... die gesundheitlichen risiken wurden ja schon benannt, die erhöhten darmkrebs-risiken bei hohem fleischkonsum sind der wissenschaft auch schon länger bekannt.
aber naja über ernährung will ich jetzt nicht wieder eine diskussion auslösen, das geht nicht gut


----------



## sekt88 (23. März 2007)

Freitag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5

Neue, Neue Ziel 01.07.2007------>78 Kg


----------



## AckingKnee (23. März 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Während ich mit Vollkorn keine Probleme habe, und mir auch Vollkornnudeln super schmecken, kann ich mit viel Obst gar nichts anfangen. Ebenso war der so hochgelobte Frischkornbrei das schlimmste was ich bisher gegessen habe, der verursachte nur Durchfall, Blähungen und schmeckte richtig schei..e.
> ..... Und daß mir ein Steak besser schmeckt als ein Frischkornbrei brauche ich wohl nicht mehr zu erwähnen



da hast Du schon recht...ich habs mit dem Frischkornbrei auch gar nicht erst versucht. Stattdessen Müsli. Ich denke was es echt gebracht hat war eben die Liste der Dinge, die man besser nicht oder nur selten essen sollte. 

Wegen Low-carb: Hatte ein Freund von mir auch gemacht (kein Brot, keine Nudeln und statt dessen ordentlich fett) und auch ziemlich abgenommen, aber er war ständig ziemlich schlapp und deswegen hat er die Sache nach einem Jahr wieder sein lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (23. März 2007)

AckingKnee schrieb:


> da hast Du schon recht...ich habs mit dem Frischkornbrei auch gar nicht erst versucht. Stattdessen Müsli. Ich denke was es echt gebracht hat war eben die Liste der Dinge, die man besser nicht oder nur selten essen sollte.
> 
> Wegen Low-carb: Hatte ein Freund von mir auch gemacht (kein Brot, keine Nudeln und statt dessen ordentlich fett) und auch ziemlich abgenommen, aber er war ständig ziemlich schlapp und deswegen hat er die Sache nach einem Jahr wieder sein lassen.



Ich esse seit 12/06 Kein Getreide produkte-Kein Brot, Musli, Pasta, etc...... meine Kohlenhydrate quelle ist Obst und Gemuse. Ich bin NIE schlapp und knapp 15kg leichter geworden.

Zu viele Leute meinen das ein Diät ohne Brot, Pasta, Musli unbedingt LOW-Carb ist. Ist aber Falsch.


----------



## fatboy (23. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Zu viele Leute meinen das ein Diät ohne Brot, Pasta, Musli unbedingt LOW-Carb ist. Ist aber Falsch.



So sieht das aus. 

@ speedfire

Atkins ist sicher was für nen Monat crash-Diät, länger würde ichs nicht machen. Da stirbt man dann auch nicht an Herzverfettung. 

Bei Low carb geht es aber nicht wie bei Atkins darum, keine Kohlenhydrate zu sich zu nehmen, sondern wenig Kohlenhydrate. Du würfelst da zwei unterschiedliche Dinge durcheinander.

Low carb ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz einfach zu steuern, weil man gerade als Sportler die Kohlenhydratzufuhr doch ein wenig planen sollte, bzw. vor/nach den Trainingseinheiten einstreuen muß.

Man lese dazu mal "Leben ohne Brot" von Dr. Wolfgang Lutz. Der setzt kohlenhydratarme Ernährung bei Zivilisationskrankheiten wie Fettleibigkeit, Allergien und Diabetis ein und hat damit seit 30 Jahren viel Erfolg.

Das Problem in der Ernährung heutzutage ist doch nicht das Fett, sondern das Fett gepaart mit Zucker!


----------



## Postmann (23. März 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Freitag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm
> 
> 01.01.2007----->97Kg
> 20.02.2007----->88Kg
> ...


 
Hi,

es ist zwar super, dass Du so schnell so viel abgenommen hast. Aber aus gesundheitlicher und sprotlicher Sicht ist es absolut schlecht innerhalb von 3 Monaten fast 15kg abzunehmen.

Darüber hinaus nimmt man genauso schnell wieder zu wie man abgenommen hat. 

Es bringt gar nichts, wenn man schnell an Gewicht verliert, Du solltest es besser langsam angehen lassen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du Ende des Jahres wieder fast dein Ausgangsgewicht hast liegt bei 90-95%!


----------



## sekt88 (23. März 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es ist zwar super, dass Du so schnell so viel abgenommen hast. Aber aus gesundheitlicher und sprotlicher Sicht ist es absolut schlecht innerhalb von 3 Monaten fast 15kg abzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Jain. 
1. Ich folge Kein "Diät" sondern ich habe mein Lebenstil geandert.
2. Ich Hunger mich  ÜBERHAUPT nich. 
3. Meine Esse-stile Garantiert eine ausgegowege Ehrnährung.
4. Ich nehme zu mir wenigstens 150 gram Protein/125 gram Kohlenhydrate am Tag jetz in Trainingszeit. 
5. Und ganze ehrlich gesagt, mache ich keine große sonder Mühe, das Fett Smelzt einfach ab.


----------



## sekt88 (23. März 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi, Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du Ende des Jahres wieder fast dein Ausgangsgewicht hast liegt bei 90-95%!



Ich weiss du meinst nur gute, aber du kennst mich und meine "Will power" nicht. Ich bin am Ende der/die/das "Bell-Curve". 

Abeunt studia in mores! ist mein Lebenstheme.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2007)

@fatboy:

sorry wenn ich da was durcheinander gewürfelt habe. ich sehe die problematik mit dem zucker ähnlich und hoffe dass sich irgendwann mal auch hier stevia etablieren wird, das zeug ist klasse.

trotz sehr unterschiedlicher ansichten ist es bei mir ähnlich wie bei sekt88. die 7kg gewichtsreduzierung (wiege aktuell 62kg bei 1,76m, mehr runter will ich da nicht) hat sich durch eine veränderung des lebensstils (vegan), speziell der ernährung (mehr gemüse und obst), ergeben. sport habe ich vorher ja auch gemacht, jetzt ist halt alles bewusster, wobei der spass natürlich nicht zu kurz kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2007)

Was ist denn "stevia" bitteschön?
Übrigens habe ich Cappuccino mit Sojamilch probiert; sieht zwar aus wie Cappuccino, schmeckt mir aber überhaupt nicht! Mein Freund braucht die Milch jetzt halt für´s Müsli auf und mach´ meinen Cappu doch wieder mit Kuhmilch. Aber einen Versuch war´s schon wert.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2007)

stevia ist ein süßstoff,den man anstelle von zucker verwenden kann (süsskraft ca. 30 mal stärker als bei zucker) gewonnen wird er aus stevia-blättern, auch sehr lecker die teile. in europa ist's aber nicht als lebensmittel zugelassen im bioladen oder DM bekommt's man aber schon. die wissenschaftler sind da geteilter meinung was die unbedenklichkeit von dem zeug angeht, obwohl mehrere seriöse studien für diesselbige sprechen (das problem mit den studien kennen wir ja schon). die sollten mal die unbedenklichkeit von industriezucker austesten....

achja, versuch's doch mal mit reismilch zB der von alnatura (gibt's bei DM).
hab' gestern schokodinkel-drink getrunken ohne zucker, das zeug ist der hammer


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2007)

Bei uns in der Umgebung hat´s leider keinen DM, dafür Rossmann und Schlecker. Benutze ich dann Stevia wie Süssstoff? Hat das Zeug dann auch 30x soviele Kalorien? Eigentlich versuche ich grad so wenig süß wie möglich zu essen, und wenn, dann halt Bitterschokolade. Wenn jetzt wieder die Eisdielensaison anfängt, ist´s sowieso um mich geschehen...


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2007)

hab' jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, also desöfteren wird sogar eine 300fach stärkere wirkung als zucker genannt. der vorteil liegt dabei natürlich, dass man es sehr gering dosiert. kalorien hat es als süßstoff wohl gar keine und verursacht auch kein karies usw. in asien wird es schon lange im grossen maße eingesetzt. hab' mal so ein blatt gegessen, war sehr lecker (süss....)

wegen dem eis: gestern im biomarkt hab' ich ganz viele leckere soja-eissorten gesehen, wenn's so lecker ist wie yofu, werde ich im sommer auch mal zulangen. obwohl man's sich ja mit der eismaschine selber machen kann, dann auch ohne zucker


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. März 2007)

So wieder mal nen Update von mir. Hatte es gerade geschafft die Gewichts-schwankungen in den griff zu kriegen und war unter die 110 gekommen (um genau zu sein 109,3KG). Aber dann meint mein Bruder umziehen zu müssen und zack hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zu radeln, 5 Tage ohne richtiges Training  =(
Jetzt hab ich wieder 11,7KG...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. März 2007)

Also ich muß schon staunen was ihr euch alles antut nur um hier und da ein paar kilochen zu verlieren, sind wir Biker die mit kernigen Fahrrädern durch Wald und Wiesen fetzen, die Berge hochfliegen, schmale Trails im Sturzflug meistern und uns fit halten, oder Models die jeden Tag aufm Laufsteg ums überleben kämpfen weil sie vor "Diät" halten bald aus den Latschen kippen. 

Sorry das mußte ich mal loswerden, ist auch nicht persönlich gegen einen einzelnen gemeint, ist halt meine Meinung deswegen bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. 

Hab mein bisheriges Leben noch nie irgendso einen "Gesundheitskram" gefuttert und bin top fit, sagte mein Arzt übrigens auch nach meinem letzten Check vor ca. nem Monat.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2007)

> sind wir Biker die mit kernigen Fahrrädern durch Wald und Wiesen fetzen, die Berge hochfliegen, schmale Trails im Sturzflug meistern und uns fit halten



klar man, alda es heisst hier ja auch mountainbike community, da setzt man das halt vorraus...

ps. *wer* sich hier etwas "antut" bleibt sache der ansicht, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## mucho (23. März 2007)

Moin Moin...
ich: 1.89m, 86kg derzeit 
ziel: in 2 wochen 83-84kg, dabei den fettanteil deutlich zu senken und den muskelanteil zu erhöhen

....leider musste ich feststellen, dass nur eins zur zeit geht


----------



## arkonis (23. März 2007)

hab mir mal nen Eimer Proteine bestellt, zum selbstrühren 
Das Problem ist halt auch das ich nach dem Sport auch keine Zeit habe den Ofen anzuwerfen und das zu späte Essen auch den Schlaf stört, daher könnten die Shakes eine sinnvolle Anwendung sein.
Aber eine reine Diät soll das auf keinen Fall werden Obst+Gemüse bleibt natürlich Hauptbestandteil meiner Ernährung.
Am Sonntag ist wieder BMI vermessung, mal sehen was bleibt... 

Was zu dem Radikalabnehmen zu sagen ist: mit 15 habe ich nach einer gescheiterten Abspeckkur 14 Tagen lang ne Radikale Abnehmertour gemacht,  mit Vater und dem Bike, nur ein Zelt dabei, inkl. 15 Kilo Gepäck den ganzen Tag im Hochsommer durch Bayern geradelt. 
Die Absolutmasse an Fett die sich dabei verflüchtigt hatte weiß ich nicht mehr so genau aber meine Leute hatten mich nicht wiedererkannt. An Gewicht hatte ich in Spitze immer so an die 90 gehabt bei ca. 1,7m im Wachstum. 
Nach den Schulferien hatte ich dann Normalgewicht, also ca. 15 Kilo abgespeckt   und Gewicht ist bis heute im Normbereich.


----------



## jan84 (24. März 2007)

Hatte vor 3 Jahren auch "mal eben fast 30kg in 3 1/2 Monaten" runter, hält bis heute, kein Jojo und auch sonst keine merkwürdigen Sachen . 



grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (24. März 2007)

Da ich morgen unterwegs bin und wohl kein Update machen kann, ziehe ich das mal vor auf heute.
Bin jetzt tatsächlich bis auf einen Ausreisser unter den hundert. Obwohl ich diese Woche tatsächlich keinen Sport gemacht habe. Stattdessen gab es Dienstag notgedrungenermaßen Süßigkeiten: War auf einem Kongress, zu spät losgefahren, nichts gefrühstückt und dann lagen da diese Balistos... Zwei Stück gegessen war noch OK, aber dann fing diese Kohlenhydrat-Insulin-Geschichte wieder an und plötzlich mussten es doch noch zwei mehr sein. Habs überstanden, obwohl ich den ganzen Tag hätte weiterfressen können. Nach dem (kohlenhydratarmen) Mittagessen ging es dann glücklicherweise wieder 


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

was meint ihr zu dieser Meldung ist da was dran, Oder nur eine GMX-Ente?


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. März 2007)

schwachsinn


----------



## fatboy (25. März 2007)

Ohhh Leute,

das ist hier doch schon 100000 mal beschrieben worden. Es kommt auf das an, was man erreichen will!

Der GMX Artikel schmeißt auch wieder alles durcheinander und ist natürlich so nicht richtig.

Hohe Intensität= viele verbrauchte Kalorien= negative Energiebilanz=Gewichtsreduktion. 
Das alles aber unter der Prämisse "ich will abnehmen, aber nicht stundenlang mehrmals in der Woche laufen/radeln etc.."

Falls der Fettstoffwechsel trainiert werden soll, dann höhere Umfänge mit geringerer Intensität.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,
habe es mir diese Woche mal gut gehen lassen lecker Essen Pizza,MC und Eisdiele   alles dabei also richtig ungesund und unvernünftig.Aber mit ein wenig Sport habe ich es trotzdem geschafft 84,9 kg zu halten.  

Aber ab heute muß ich mal ernst machen will ja noch 3 kg runter und das über das Osterfest  Wird schwer egal.

Gruß Scalpel


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2007)

Montag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4

Ziel 
01.07.2007----->78 Kg


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2007)

So, jetzt nochmal ein Update:
07.01. 90 kg
24.01. 88 kg
06.02. 86 kg
26.02. 85 kg
18.03. 86 kg
26.03. 83,8 kg!

Ziel bis März: 85kg
Ziel bis Ende 2007: 80kg

Somit habe ich mein Märzziel erreicht  Juchhu!!!

Und das, obwohl ich nach der Erkältung bis zum 10.03. nur noch einmal die Woche Sport machen konnte. Dafür die Woche alles gegessen, Eis, Chips, Schoki... Der "Schock" und die Frage, ob der JoJo einsetzt, kam dann am 18.03. morgens auf der Waage...

Letzte Woche sah dann so aus:
Mo Schwimmen 1h
Do Radfahren 1h
Fr Schwimmen 1h
Sa Hallenfußball 2h
So MTB 5h, 50km/1000HM

Insofern bin ich, vor allem auch dank dieses Threads, standhaft geblieben; obwohl ich mir gestern nach der Tour ein Stück Käsekuchen und abends Chips gegönnt habe.

Also an alle, auch die, die nicht (mehr?)posten, auch kleine Rückschläge oder Erkrankungen sind drin und können überwunden werden!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. März 2007)

So hab es doch noch geschafft diesen Monat endlich mal Konstant auf unter die 110 zu kommen.
Heute Morgen ganze 107,1 am Anfang des Jahres noch 122,**
Vielleicht schaffe ich es echt noch bis zum Sommer auf einen Zweistelliegen bereich =)





Monat----Kilometer-----Stunden---Höhenmeter
Januar----285,49--------25---------1500
Februar----633,6--------51,05-------4500
März------580,5--------44,95--------4442
Bilanz-----1499,59------121---------10442


----------



## Tired- Rob (31. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe diesen Thread leider nicht früh genug entdeckt und meinen eigenen alten wieder ausgegraben, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184753
Ich hab`mich jetzt nicht durch alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, aber ich glaube, daß hier auch Leute sind, bei denen die Gewichtsabnahme stagniert. Ich werde mein Vorhaben über den Sommer durchziehen (Start anfang April) und meine Erfahrungen in diesem Thread weiterposten.

Viele Grüße
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (31. März 2007)

@ Tired-Rob

Hab den Thread gelesen..

ich persönlich würde diese übermäßige Fixierung auf Eiweiß einstellen. Erstens hat die Tatsache, trotz Diät Muskeln behalten zu können, ihren Ursprung nicht in übermäßigem Eiweißverzehr. Ein wenig mehr schadet nicht, sollte aber bei normaler Zufuhr von Quark, Milch, Huhn locker zu realisieren sein.

Wenn Du wert auf Muskelerhalt legst und ins Fitnessstudio gehst, würde ich zusehen, für diese Trainingseinheiten genug Energie zu haben. Das heißt:

1) Fettanteil in der Nahrung erhöhen. Nicht mehr Wurst fressen, sondern morgens z.B. eine Quarkspeise mit gehackten Nüssen und Kokosflocken. Dazu aber keine Kohlenhydrate!! Gibt genug Beispiele, was man da so futtern kann. Hochwertige Öle sind auch wichtig.

2) Cabo cycling. Tolle Anglizismen... Heißt nix anderes, als die Kohlenhydrate um die Trainingseinheiten herum in die Nahrung einzustreuen. Dann Viel Obst + Gemüse. Sonst eher Kohlenhydratarm, aber dafür mehr Fett. (Ein Putensteak schmeckt auch ohne Kartoffeln. Gemüse kannst ja Essen...)

3) refead days. Hört sich noch toller an. Einmal die Woche reinhauen und auch mal das Essen worauf man Bock hat (oder alle 16 Tage zweimal, wie man eben Lust hat..) Natürlich nicht total übertreiben...
So kann man den Körper ein wenig austricksen und er schaltet nicht in den "hilfe Hungersnot, ich fahr den Stoffwechsel runter" Modus.

Gleich wirds wieder Proteste hageln. Sie werden Dir raten, 3 Stunden bei 120er Puls zu radeln und der ganze Käse.
Da Du ja bereit bist, Ernährungstechnisch ein wenig andere Wege zu gehen, würd ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
Kannst es ja mal für 6-8 Wochen probieren!

Deine Stagnation wird hundertprozentig erledigt sein.


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. März 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Deine Stagnation wird hundertprozentig erledigt sein.



spätestens bei der letzten dünnen schicht ist sie wieder da


----------



## fatboy (31. März 2007)

Welche letzte dünne Schicht? Körperfett? 

Hallo, der Kerl will nicht auf die Bühne, der will nach 8 Monaten wieder abnehmen...


----------



## Matze. (1. April 2007)

> Gleich wirds wieder Proteste hageln. Sie werden Dir raten, 3 Stunden bei 120er Puls zu radeln und der ganze KÃ¤se



Ich finde das stimmt nicht, hier im Forum sind viele Stammuser die schon das richtige empfehlen, gell Dubbel .
Problematisch sind nur immer wieder NeuankÃ¶mmlinge die den Fettverbrennungsquatsch erzÃ¤hlen (langsam fahren sonst blabla...) den sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt oder falsch verstanden haben. Siehe auch den aktuellen "Fettverbrennungsthread" 




> Ich werde mein Vorhaben Ã¼ber den Sommer durchziehen (Start anfang April) und meine Erfahrungen in diesem Thread weiterposten.




Tired Rob, ich habe deinen Thread aufmerksam durchgelesen, und kann mir vorstellen wie wild Du darauf bist endlich wieder eine Taille zu haben .
Erst dachte ich auch, mit 40 (bin ich auch fast) hat man halt nicht mehr die Figur wie mit 20 (5â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´s Phrasenschwein ) aber wenn ich mir gestern den Maske so anschaute, da sieht man, auch mit 43 ist noch viel mÃ¶glich.
Ich wÃ¼rde es an Deiner Stelle einfach auch mal so versuchen wie Du es beschrieben hast.


----------



## Tired- Rob (1. April 2007)

@ Fatboy:

Schön daß auch mal jemand aus der "Nichtbedenkenträgergang" postet! Dein Vorschlag liegt irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen dem, was ich schon länger praktiziere und der "Hardcore- Variante", die ich im monatlichen Wechsel durchziehen möchte bis mein Ego befriedigt ist. Ich muß noch anmerken, daß ich schon einmal vor Weihnachten 2 Wochen mit deutlicher Gewichtsabnahme und quietschfidel eine Eiweißdiät gemacht habe, bis die Feiertage im Kreis der Familie für ein durch mich verursachtes Massensterben von Schokoladennikoläusen und Rouladentieren dazwischen kamen. Meinen Kummer darüber habe ich dann über den Jahreswechsel mit schwerwiegendem Ergebnis ertränkt - übrigens das erste mal, daß ich nach zwei Jahren mit veränderten Lebensgewohnheiten einen solchen Rückfall erlebt habe. Die vorausgehend guten Erfahrungen mit Eiweißfasten werden jetzt umgesetzt, allerdings mit einem längeren Zyklus als von Dir vorgeschlagen. Ich habe mich durch meine bisherigen guten Erfahrungen und die Informationen, welche ich über diese Diätform im Netz gefunden habe, dazu entschlossen mir einen simplen Halbjahresplan auszuschlauen. Mein Körper braucht ein paar Tage um sich an den KH- Mangel zu gewöhnen und die Leber mit der Bereitstellung von Ketonkörpern zu beauftragen bis das Hirn wieder auf allerhöchstem Niveau arbeiten kann (theoretisch...), das habe ich auch während des kurzen Selbstversuches deutlich gemerkt, deshalb möchte ich die Zyklen so lang wie möglich dehnen. Bodybuilder brennen mit dieser Diät vor Wettkämpfen noch das letzte Unterhautfettgewebe weg, in diesen Kreisen ist das durchaus gängige Praxis. Mein Ansatz ist es jedoch mit dieser Methode das stagnierende Gewicht weiter zu reduzieren und dabei auch ein darauf angepasstes Training zu absolvieren. Das stundenlange, extensive Grundlagenausdauertraining ist sicher gut um im Radsport besser zu werden (der Fettstoffwechsel wird trainiert), eine Gewichtsabnahme ist damit aber auch nach meiner Beobachtung nur sehr begrenzt möglich. Diese langen Ausdauerleistungen können mit stark begrenzter Kohlenhydratzufuhr dauerhaft nicht erbracht werden, da man sehr leicht in den "Hungerast" hineintrainiert und gleichzeitig die absolute Menge der verbrannten Kalorien nicht viel höher ist als bei kurzen aber intensiven Krafteinheiten. Ich kenne aus meinem Studio einige Beispiele von fettverbrennungspulscrosstrainernden, ergometerschleichenden und laufbandwalkenden Trainingsabbrechern, die sich körperlich und geistig mittels dieser Art zu trainieren und gleichzeitigem strengen Kalorienzählen geschadet haben - und wenn man sich nach einiger Zeit mal zufällig auf der Strasse trifft, fetter sind als je zuvor! Ich habe mittlerweile den Verdacht, daß der Fettverbrennungspuls vor allem die Studiobetreiber glücklich macht, denn jeder abnehmwillige Anfänger wird erstmal darauf konditioniert um nach spätestens zwei, drei Monaten die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen - bleibt den Studiobetreibern aber noch lange als zahlendes Mitglied erhalten. Das mußte ich jetzt mal loswerden, es ist seit einer Stunde April, Henry hat`s schon geschafft   , jetzt bin ich am Zug, i`ll keep you in touch (gaanz böser Anglizismus )!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Tired- Rob (1. April 2007)

Hi Matze,

Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, auch ich will beim "Nakedbiken" wieder eine gute Figur machen! (ok. auch 5 Euronen ins Schlechtekalauerschwein)

Thx & Grüße
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (1. April 2007)

Heute nur ganz kurz:

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## fatboy (1. April 2007)

@ Matze 

Vor 5 Jahren sah es hier aber noch anders aus, mit der Akzeptanz dieser angeblich so neumodischen Thesen. Kannst ja mal die recherche bemühen. Daher mein Einwand bezüglich der "ewig Gestrigen"...

@ Tired-Rob

Vieleicht habe ich Dich da falsch verstanden. Aber die Energiegewinnung aus Fett, also Lipolyse und Bildung von ketokörpern setzt (jedenfalls nach herrschender Meinung) eine Fett-Eiweißdiät voraus. Eine reine Eiweißdiät führt ja zu einer Umstellung des Stoffwechsels auf einen Eiweißstoffwechsel.
Für die Muskeln nicht so pralle... Falls ich ja falsch liege, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.
Fett ist IMHO katabol genug, also lass das mit dem Magerquark. Ist doch i.V.m. nem Löffel Öl hinterher sowieso paradox, oder nicht?

Gruß

P.S:

Mensch Sikk, Dich müssen wir doch auch mal loben  Finde ich toll, wenn man in dieser Altersklasse (ich weiß, was das heißt...) diszipliniert zu Werke geht und dann Erfolg hat.


----------



## Sikk (1. April 2007)

Ach, was soll ich denn dazu sagen... Danke ;-)


----------



## Tired- Rob (1. April 2007)

@ Fatboy:

Eine kleine Portion gute Fette gehört auch dazu, deshalb ja auch das Öl. Ich möchte die volle Kontrolle über die aufgenommene Kalorienmenge behalten, geht halt für mich am einfachsten mit isoliert aufgenommenen Nährstoffen. Am Ende zählt die negative Energiebilanz und ein unnötig hoher Fettanteil treibt die Kalorienzahl hoch. Mein Körper braucht`s schon hart damit er reagiert, mit der gleichen Ernährungsweise und der gleichen Trainingsmenge wie in den letzten 2 Jahren hätte ich in jungen Jahren schon lange mein Ziel erreicht, im fortgeschrittenen Alter funktioniert das bei mir ab einem bestimmten Punkt halt garnicht mehr 
Wenn die Ketose erreicht ist, bekommt man so einen herrlichen Acetonmundgeruch, vor allem nach dem Training - sehr sexy!:kotz:  Ich orientiere mich daran, ob ich diesen Duft verströme - und ( erst nach 2 Wochen das erste mal) an dem, was die Waage mir anzeigt.

Ungeniessbare Grüße
Rob


----------



## sekt88 (1. April 2007)

Sonntag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45 

Ziel
01.07.2007----->78 Kg


----------



## D-J (1. April 2007)

@fatboy

zimlich genau so gehe ich vor, wenn ich nach massephase und anschließendem muskelaufbau körperfett abbauen will - funktioniert perfekt
auch wenn ich "[email protected]!t" voll zustimmen muss, wenns richtung wettkampf gehen soll wirds schon manchmal hart aber mit disziplin geht das auch
greetz


----------



## ZakMcCracken (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

letzte Woche bin ich wegen diverser Turbulenzen nicht zum posten gekommen. 

Mein heutiges Update:

04.01.2007	91,6 kg		
14.01.2007	87,6 kg 	- 3,4 kg	
22.01.2007	87,2 kg 	- 0,4 kg	
29.01.2007	87,4 kg 	+ 0,2 kg	
05.02.2007	85,8 kg 	- 1,6 kg	
12.02.2007	85,3 kg 	- 0,5 kg	
19.02.2007	83,6 kg 	- 1,7 kg	
26.02.2007	84,4 kg 	+ 0,8 kg	
04.03.2007	83,9 kg 	- 0,5 kg	
11.03.2007	84,5 kg 	+ 0,6 kg	
19.03.2007	84,0 kg 	- 0,5 kg	
22.03.2007	82,7 kg	- 1,3 kg	
26.03.2007	83,5 kg	+ 0,8 kg	 Wiegen verpennt, Gewicht aber wahrscheinlich höher, da am WE vorher *alloholisiert* gewesen  
02.04.2007	83,0 kg	- 0,5 kg	 Wieder runter gegangen, der 22.03.07 konnte aber nicht erreicht werden, da kaum Sport letzte Woche ( hatte familiär viel um die Ohren )

Fazit: Bin trotzdem froh das  es Schritt für Schritt bergab geht  

So far

zakky


----------



## Sikk (8. April 2007)

So, ich bin wieder dran.
Diese Woche ging es wieder bergab, allerdings habe ich auch bisschen mehr Sport gemacht als sonst. Letzten Sonntag eine Flughafenrundfahrt, Mo und Di je zur Arbeit und zurück und Karfreitag dann eine Gewalttour auf Burg Frankenstein - 75km und ich fix und fertig anschließend. Das hat sogar die beiden Osterhasen weggeschmolzen, denen ich Donnerstag nicht widerstehen konnte...

2.3 Kilo noch bis zum Urlaub. Das schaffe ich aber wohl nicht mehr, denn bereits diesen Freitag fliege ich auf die Philippinen  . Dort wird es sicherlich nichts mit kohlenhydratarmer Ernährung, daher versuche ich mich ab sofort ein wenig umzustellen und werde  trotzdem versuchen, das auch dort beizubehalten.

Was der Urlaub gebracht hat, erzähle ich Euch dann Anfang Mai  

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. April 2007)

So hab es leider nur geschafft 900 Gramm abzunehmen.
Leider hatte es ich mich am Ersten April bei ca 40km/h übern Lenker geworfen, da meine Knie und mein Becken doch stark lediert waren/sind musste ich Pausieren
Morgen werde ich mich mal wieder auf den Drahtesel schwingen und versuchen nen lockeres Türchen zu drehen.  
Zur Statistik (die Hatte ich glaub ich noch nie Genannt):
22 Jahre 1,78m 106,2KG
(Anfang des Jahres ca.122KG)


----------



## ZakMcCracken (9. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

trotz viel Sport leider 0,9 kg zugelegt   Zugegeben: zu viel Schokohasen  

Ich denke aber das ich das bis Ende der Woche wieder raus habe.

04.01.2007	91,60 kg	
14.01.2007	87,60 kg	-4,00 kg
22.01.2007	87,20 kg	-0,40 kg
29.01.2007	87,40 kg	0,20 kg
05.02.2007	85,80 kg	-1,60 kg
12.02.2007	85,30 kg	-0,50 kg
19.02.2007	83,60 kg	-1,70 kg
26.02.2007	84,40 kg	0,80 kg
04.03.2007	83,90 kg	-0,50 kg
11.03.2007	84,50 kg	0,60 kg
19.03.2007	84,00 kg	-0,50 kg
22.03.2007	82,70 kg	-1,30 kg
26.03.2007	83,50 kg	0,80 kg
02.04.2007	83,00 kg	-0,50 kg
03.04.2007	82,60 kg	-0,40 kg
*09.04.2007	83,50 kg	0,90 kg*


Gruß und tapfer bleiben!

zakky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (9. April 2007)

Montag Update: immernoch 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45
09.04.2007----->81.00

Ziel
01.07.2007----->78 Kg


----------



## Katze Timba (9. April 2007)

Super   weiter so! 
Und einen schönen Urlaub..ESSEN ist ja auch im Urlaub nicht alles  
Die Katze


----------



## Matze. (10. April 2007)

> trotz viel Sport leider 0,9 kg zugelegt  Zugegeben: zu viel Schokohasen




Besser gesagt: seit 26.03 hast Du das Gewicht stabil gehalten .


----------



## ZakMcCracken (10. April 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Besser gesagt: seit 26.03 hast Du das Gewicht stabil gehalten .



oder so *g* 

das Glas ist halb  voll...bzw. der Speck halb weg ;-)


----------



## michi the 3rd (10. April 2007)

über ostern am gardasee am lago gewesen und jeden abend gefressen bis zum umfallen... 1 kg zugenommen.... und ich komme nicht von diesen scheiß 82 kg (jetzt 83 kg) runter!!!   jetzt gibts nur noch zwei mahlzeiten am tag, kein bier mehr, nur noch wasser zu trinken und keine süßigkeiten mehr!!! zefix!!!


----------



## sekt88 (10. April 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> über ostern am gardasee am lago gewesen und jeden abend gefressen bis zum umfallen... 1 kg zugenommen.... und ich komme nicht von diesen scheiß 82 kg (jetzt 83 kg) runter!!!   jetzt gibts nur noch zwei mahlzeiten am tag, kein bier mehr, nur noch wasser zu trinken und keine süßigkeiten mehr!!! zefix!!!



Hungern bringt nix. Probier mal 2-4 wochen keine Getreide basiert Kost. Als Kohlenhydrate quelle nur Obst und Gemuse. Nehm zu dir wenigstens 100 gram Eiweiß und 75 grams Fett ( Oliven Oil, Walnuß, Avocado)

Probier es einfach mal.


----------



## michi the 3rd (10. April 2007)

okay, danke! werd i mal probieren. vielleicht ess ich einfach zu viele nudeln...  is jetzt ein früchtemüsli mit milch (natürlich net zu viel) gut oder schlecht???


----------



## Black Evil (10. April 2007)

Stimmt ! Hungern bringt langfristig wirklich nix ! Kohlenhydrate auf jeden Fall immer getrennt von Fett essen. Also morgens Müsli und abends Fleisch. Aber nicht nach dem Müsli noch ein Wurstbrötchen. Und vor allem Zucker weg lassen !
Denn Zucker ist Kohlenhydrate pur. Ein absolutes No-go wäre somit Schokolade -Fett und Zucker zusammen. Deshalb sind auch Pommes so gefährlich - Fett und Kohlenhydrate kombiniert.

Mein Problem is eher, dass ich den Hunger bzw. den Appetit nicht so recht in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## sekt88 (10. April 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> okay, danke! werd i mal probieren. vielleicht ess ich einfach zu viele nudeln...  is jetzt ein früchtemüsli mit milch (natürlich net zu viel) gut oder schlecht???




KEIN GETREIDE BASIERTE KOST. 
d.h. Kein Musli, Brot, Pasta, Kellogs, Rice, WASA Brot.

Nur OBST, GEMUSE, OBST, Gemuse, so wieter.

und Jeden abend 10-15g Ritter Sport 71% Schoko. ( 2 kleine Quadrants)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (10. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Hungern bringt langfristig wirklich nix ! Kohlenhydrate auf jeden Fall immer getrennt von Fett essen. Also morgens Müsli und abends Fleisch. Aber nicht nach dem Müsli noch ein Wurstbrötchen. Und vor allem Zucker weg lassen !
> Denn Zucker ist Kohlenhydrate pur. Ein absolutes No-go wäre somit Schokolade -Fett und Zucker zusammen. Deshalb sind auch Pommes so gefährlich - Fett und Kohlenhydrate kombiniert.
> 
> Mein Problem is eher, dass ich den Hunger bzw. den Appetit nicht so recht in den Griff bekomme.



Was soll das bitte heissen?

Jedes mahlzeit soll mit eiweiß, Fett und Kohlenhydrate zusammen gestellt.


----------



## sekt88 (10. April 2007)

Lass mal die finger weg von Kartofelnund getrockenes Obst ( z.b. Raisins) (auserhalb nach eine richtig Hartes Training oder Renn).
Fleisch soll möglichst fettarm sein.
Ich esse 4-5mal die woche Jungbulen minute steaks ( Mein cholesterin pegelstand ist "Award winning") SOnst Hähnchenbrust, PutenBrust, Lachs und Beef Jerky ( getrockens Mageres Fleisch als snacks) Ökolander Salami Sticks sind perfekt.


----------



## Mais (10. April 2007)

ich hau mich hier auch mal mit rein
17 jahre
1,83m
zur zeit 90,3kg (morgens nach aufstehen ohne kleidung gewogen )

Ziel:
zw. 73 und 75kg

Zeitspanne? Egal
Abnehmrekord waren 18 kilo in 3 monaten von 98 kilo auf 80 
das das nicht gehalten hat sieht man ja,deswegen etwas ruhiger diesmal


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. April 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> Abnehmrekord waren 18 kilo in 3 monaten von 98 kilo auf 80
> das das nicht gehalten hat sieht man ja,deswegen etwas ruhiger diesmal



Ich bin gerade im 3ten Monat     und hab ca. 15Kg runter, warum ist das bei dir wieder hoch gegangen?
Lag es nur daran das du zu viel gesoffen und gefressen hasst, oder ohne ersichtlichen Grund? Nicht das mir sowas auch noch blüht


----------



## Mais (10. April 2007)

ging so...ich war immer recht stabil um die 80 kilo mit leichten schwankungen...dann kam die freundin und ihre mutter die immer dachte es schmeckt nich wenn man nach einer portion schluss machte ...
und schwups ging das gewicht in 3 monaten wieder um 10 kilo nach oben


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. April 2007)

Frauen...
Dann bleib ich erstmal Solo bis ich 50 KG runter hab und dann die 10Kg drauf, dann passt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (11. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Hungern bringt langfristig wirklich nix ! Kohlenhydrate auf jeden Fall immer getrennt von Fett essen. Also morgens Müsli und abends Fleisch. Aber nicht nach dem Müsli noch ein Wurstbrötchen. Und vor allem Zucker weg lassen !
> Denn Zucker ist Kohlenhydrate pur. Ein absolutes No-go wäre somit Schokolade -Fett und Zucker zusammen. Deshalb sind auch Pommes so gefährlich - Fett und Kohlenhydrate kombiniert.
> 
> Mein Problem is eher, dass ich den Hunger bzw. den Appetit nicht so recht in den Griff bekomme.




Dein Trennkostvorschlag ist doch Blödsinn . Das Essen muß auch noch schmecken, außerdem ist inzwischen erwiesen daß es nichts bringt. 
Pommes sind nicht gefährlich, zumindest nicht, wenn man´s nicht jeden Tag haufenweise reinschaufelt. 
Daß Du mit einer solchen Ernährung den Hunger nicht in den Griff bekommst wundert mich da nicht .


----------



## pongi (11. April 2007)

wichtig ist das man sich nichts verbietet. wenn man bock auf curry wurst mit pommes rot-weiß hat, so what. dann ist man halt mal (!!) eine(!!) wurst.

man kann das auch als belohnungssystem machen. wenn ich das und das gut erledigt habe dann hab ich mir ein eis verdient.


----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2007)

Also es scheint inpunkto Ernährung genausoviele gegenläufige Meinungen zu geben wie zu Thema "Wie trainiere ich am besten mein Fett weg".
Diese Kohlehydrate-Theorie habe ich neulich noch im TV gesehen. Dort hat das so ein Ernährungsexperte erzählt.
Was ist denn nun richtig ?


----------



## Katze Timba (11. April 2007)

Essen hat auch oftmals kompensatorischen Charakter, d. h. man/frau isst aus "Langeweile" oder auch weil man sich "einsam" fühlt oder aus Gründen der Belohnung, usw. Wichtig finde ich..und das lerne ich gerade wieder...herauszufinden WANN man WIRKLICH Hunger hat um dann zu essen.  Allgemein wird viel zu viel Fleisch gegessen..und richtig gehaltvoll sollte das Essen auch nur dann sein, wenn man eben körperlich viel geleistet hat. Es ist doch klar, dass ein Bauarbeiter mehr Kalorien verbraucht als ein Schreibtischtäter..
Hungern halte ich für völlig falsch, da dem Körper Hungersnot vorgegaukelt wird...siehe Jojo-Effekt. Außerdem will sich jeder wohlfühlen. Positive Lebenseinstellung, Liebe zum Körper, Erhaltung und Förderung von Körper, Geist und Seele  
Die Katze


----------



## pisskopp (11. April 2007)

Achtung !

Katze Timba hat definitiv diesen Voratz für 2007 nicht erfüllt!

Vielmehr versucht Sie durch das Überzeugen anderer, sich selbst klar zu machen, dass Mollig sein, Das Bein nicht heben zu können, die Liebe zum Körper darstellt.


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2007)

Hi,
ein kleines update:

07.01. 90 kg
24.01. 88 kg
06.02. 86 kg
26.02. 85 kg
18.03. 86 kg
26.03. 83,8 kg
10.04. 84,2 kg

Ist Ostern geschuldet, ab morgen geht es wieder abwärts 

Und m.E. nicht verrückt machen lassen. Finde, man sollte schon sich auch belohnen können mit einem Eis, mal Pommes oder so. 

ABER: Es darf nicht oben mehr rein als unten rauskommt. Sprich die Menge machts... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## pongi (11. April 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Es darf nicht oben mehr rein als unten rauskommt. Sprich die Menge machts...



Genau das ist es auf das es ankommt


----------



## Katze Timba (11. April 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Achtung !
> 
> Katze Timba hat definitiv diesen Voratz für 2007 nicht erfüllt!
> 
> Vielmehr versucht Sie durch das Überzeugen anderer, sich selbst klar zu machen, dass Mollig sein, Das Bein nicht heben zu können, die Liebe zum Körper darstellt.



Richtig lesen "pisskopp"  ist besser  
Die Katze


----------



## sekt88 (11. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also es scheint inpunkto Ernährung genausoviele gegenläufige Meinungen zu geben wie zu Thema "Wie trainiere ich am besten mein Fett weg".
> Diese Kohlehydrate-Theorie habe ich neulich noch im TV gesehen. Dort hat das so ein Ernährungsexperte erzählt.
> Was ist denn nun richtig ?



Was willst du wissen? Die meissten Leute, Sportler und nicht-Sportler, essen zu viele Kohlenhydraten, und das auch die falschen Kohlenhydrate. Pasta Parties die nacht vor ein Rennen sind Sinnlos und Überflussig wenn Man sich richtig ernährt hat. Ohne eine grossen Krieg zu führen kann ich nur sagen:

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren versucht 20 kilo Fett abzunehmen. Trotz VIELE tagen im Negative Energie Bilanz und VIELE Tranieren hat es nicht geklappt. Ich war zwar muskuloser und Aerobish Fitter geworden. ABer immer noch zu viel Fett.
Seit dem ichgetreide basiert produkte weg genommen habe ich innerhalb 4 Monaten knapp 17 kilo abgenommen habe.

Getreide produkte brauche ich nicht.

Die Meinungen über Pasta Parties, wie Lactat Acid, würden neueliche überarbeitet.

Im Ende, muß Mann suchen was für sich am bestens ist. Für mich heisst es Kein Getreide produkte.


----------



## Matze. (11. April 2007)

> Diese Kohlehydrate-Theorie habe ich neulich noch im TV gesehen. Dort hat das so ein Ernährungsexperte erzählt.




Das Thema Trennkost ist durch, da es bewiesen ist, daß es nichts bringt, (was nicht heißen muß man kann damit nicht abnehmen , denn wenn man während der Trennkost weniger ißt nimmt man ab, wie auch bei Atkins ).
Die Sache mit KH-arm oder KH-frei ist vielleicht bei adipösen Patienten sinnvoll, die eine Insulinresistenz gebildet haben, der etwas übergewichtige ansonsten gesunde Durchschnittsmensch  aber sollte erst mal die einfachen Dinge beherzigen. Z.B. Sport treiben, keine Megaportionen essen, nicht zu viel Süßes, wenig oder kein Alkohol, nicht neben dem fernesehen oder am Computer Chips essen.
Da wäre wohl bei den meisten schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2007)

Zum Glück bin ich jemand der mit Sport recht viel bewirken kann, also wenn ich mal ergeizig genug bin und mehrere Wochen regelmäßig durchhalte. Das ist auch eigendlich mein Problem - das Durchhaltevermögen !
Wenn man viel Sport macht, frisst man ohnehin automatisch weniger. Könnt ihr dass bestätigen oder bilde ich mir das ein ?

@sekt88 : Mit keine Getreideprodukte meinst du keine Kohlenhydrate ?? Generell würde ich natürlich ausprobieren, was bei anderen schon funktioniert hat.


----------



## sekt88 (11. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @sekt88 : Mit keine Getreideprodukte meinst du keine Kohlenhydrate ??



Um Gottes willens nicht!!!!!! Bevor Getreide produkte gab es noch Kohlenhydraten: OBST und GEMUSE.


----------



## Matze. (11. April 2007)

> Wenn man viel Sport macht, frisst man ohnehin automatisch weniger




Ich esse dann deutlich mehr


----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2007)

@sekt88: Was ist du zum Frühstück ? Nur Rührei ?


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @sekt88: Was ist du zum Frühstück ? Nur Rührei ?



Jedentag:
8 Eiweiss
1 Eigelb  gerührt mit 1 teelöffel oliven oil

12 grams Walnuß

2 stücke Obst
100 gram Beeren

Kafee


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

@ black evil:
Sport sollte Spaß machen und keine Quälerei sein, zumindest nicht bei der Motivation. Wenn Dir ein Sport langfristig immer nur "Motivationsstress" bereitet, ist er vl. nicht der richtige für Dich. Es gibt sooo viele versch. Sportarten..ist für jeden was dabei  
Wenn man/frau mehr Sport treibt sollte man MEHR essen, denn der Körper benötigt mehr Energie..es sei denn man hatte vorher einen völlig überkalorienreichen Ernährungsplan...dann lohnt es sich den zu überdenken und ggfs. zu ändern. 
Die Katze


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Jedentag:
> 8 Eiweiss
> 1 Eigelb  gerührt mit 1 teelöffel oliven oil
> 
> ...



..das ist ja ekelhaft  
Die Katze
P.S. Bei mir gibt es jetzt ein Vollkornbrötchen und eine Avocado und für später habe ich mir eine superschöne Mango gekauft..


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> ..das ist ja ekelhaft
> Die Katze
> P.S. Bei mir gibt es jetzt ein Vollkornbrötchen und eine Avocado und für später habe ich mir eine superschöne Mango gekauft..



Wo steckt das EIweiß in dein Malzeiten?

Avocado, Karotten, Mango, Feldsalat, Shiitake Pilzen,ein Tomato mit Oliven oil und 250 gram Hähnchenbrust habe ich als Mittagsessen heute vor.! 

Tipp:Immer Tomato oder Karotten mit Avocado essen!


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

@sekt 88: Ich trinke viel Buttermilch und esse Quark. Heute Mittag gibt es Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und frischem Basilikum. Esse auch Eier, z. B. einfach Kartoffeln mit Rührei und Käse. Käse esse ich sowieso gerne, aber der hat nunmal auch viel Fett  
Die Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (12. April 2007)

Wozu Eiweiss??????


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> @sekt 88: Ich trinke viel Buttermilch und esse Quark. Heute Mittag gibt es Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und frischem Basilikum. Esse auch Eier, z. B. einfach Kartoffeln mit Rührei und Käse. Käse esse ich sowieso gerne, aber der hat nunmal auch viel Fett
> Die Katze



Lieber mehr Fett als Kohlenhydrate!


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wozu Eiweiss??????



Eiweiß soll, laut Dr. Strunz, die Fettverbrennung ankurbeln. Bei mir wirkt es  , das liegt jedoch wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich allgemein weniger Kalorien essen (weil ich eben bewusster esse)  
Ich trinke einfach gerne Buttermilch  
Manche schwören eben auf Eiweiß  
Die Katze


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wozu Eiweiss??????



Ist doch ein Witz Frage oder? (Ich hoffe so)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. April 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Tipp:Immer Tomato oder Karotten mit Avocado essen!



Welchen Vorteil hat diese Kombination? (außer dass Tomaten und Avocado gut zusammen schmecken )


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

sorry for the english:
Enjoying a few slices of avocado in your tossed salad, or mixing some chopped avocado into your favorite salsa will not only add a rich, creamy flavor, but will greatly increase your body's ability to absorb the health-promoting carotenoids that vegetables provide.

A study published in the March 2005 issue of the Journal of Nutrition tested the hypothesis that since carotenoids are lipophilic (literally, fat-loving, which means they are soluble in fat, not water), consuming carotenoid-rich foods along with monounsaturated-fat-rich avocado might enhance their bioavailability.

Not only did adding avocado to a salad of carrot, lettuce and baby spinach or to salsa greatly increase study participants' absorption of carotenoids from these foods, but the improvement in carotenoid availability occurred even when a very small amount-as little as 2 ounces-of avocado was added.

Adding avocado to salad increased absorption of alpha-carotene, beta-carotene and lutein 7.2, 15.3, and 5.1 times higher, respectively, than the average amount of these carotenoids absorbed when avocado-free salad was eaten.

Adding avocado to salsa increased lycopene and beta-carotene absorption 4.4 and 2.6 times higher, respectively, than the average amount of these nutrients absorbed from avocado-free salsa. Since avocados contain a large variety of nutrients including vitamins, minerals, as well as heart-healthy monounsaturated fat, eating a little avocado along with carotenoid-rich vegetables and fruits is an excellent way to improve your body's ability to absorb carotenoids while also receiving other nutritional-and taste-benefits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

Die Inhaltsstoffe von Karotten, Tomaten usw. können nur vollständig bei gleichzeitiger Aufnahme von Fett vom Körper verarbeitet werden. Daher ist auch das Zwischendurchknabbern einer Karotte zwar lecker aber ineffektiv.  
Die Katze


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. April 2007)

Okay, dass Karotten Fett brauchen, ist mir klar. Dann brauche ich die Avocado (Fett), um die Karotten "verwertbar" zu machen, aber nicht umgekehrt. Ich liebe zwar Avocado (auf Vollkornbrot!), bin aber kein Karottenfan. Ich schneide aber eh gerner mal eine Avocado in den Salat. Schmeckt auch mit Zitrone und etwas Salz und Peffer als Snack nach dem Biken gut, vor allem auf La Palma!


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

Ich lieeeebe Avocados, bin regelrecht süchtig nach ihnen und esse sie "pur"..einfach so..ohne irgendwas..und auch als Snack einfach so, ohne Bike..mmmhh.. 
Die Katze


----------



## Black Evil (12. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> @ black evil:
> Sport sollte Spaß machen und keine Quälerei sein, zumindest nicht bei der Motivation. Wenn Dir ein Sport langfristig immer nur "Motivationsstress" bereitet, ist er vl. nicht der richtige für Dich. Es gibt sooo viele versch. Sportarten..ist für jeden was dabei
> Wenn man/frau mehr Sport treibt sollte man MEHR essen, denn der Körper benötigt mehr Energie..es sei denn man hatte vorher einen völlig überkalorienreichen Ernährungsplan...dann lohnt es sich den zu überdenken und ggfs. zu ändern.
> Die Katze



Also ich habe schon viel ausprobiert und bin so zum biken gekommen. Da ich ein sehr technisch interessierter Mensch bin,stellt diese Sportart sozusagen die ideale Kombination aus Interesse und Fitness für mich da.
Und wenn ich erstmal ein paar Wochen (so wie jetzt) trainiere und die Pfunde schwinden, dann bin ich natürlich auch motivierter. Aber generell bin ich ein recht fauler Mensch und habe Probleme diesen Ehrgeiz zu halten. Das ist bei mir leider in vielen Lebensbereichen so. 
Andererseits bin ich auch ein unglaublicher Genußmensch der mit Essen&Trinken und so schönen Sachen sein Wohlbefinden extrem steigern kann. Mein zweites Hobby ist kochen ! Ich liebe kochen ! Dummerweise sieht man mir dass auch an.


----------



## Black Evil (12. April 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Jedentag:
> 8 Eiweiss
> 1 Eigelb  gerührt mit 1 teelöffel oliven oil
> 
> ...



Das ist wahrlich ein hardcore-fitnessbreakfast ! Eine zeitlang könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen - zum Abnehmen. Isst du die Eier roh ?
Leider mag ich Obst nicht so gern. Gemüse schon.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal alle zu dir kommen und du mit uns eine Art Fitness-Camp machst ?


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das ist wahrlich ein hardcore-fitnessbreakfast ! Eine zeitlang könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen - zum Abnehmen. Isst du die Eier roh ?
> Leider mag ich Obst nicht so gern. Gemüse schon.
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal alle zu dir kommen und du mit uns eine Art Fitness-Camp machst ?



Roh Ei geht nicht bei mir. 

Gemuse beim fruhstuck ist auch HOCH effetiv----> Mehr Fiber, Mehr Micronährstoff.

Leute die immer unter Hungerast leiden, haben gutmöglich einen "Insulin" befindlichkeit. Im diesem Fall ist der vernichtung von Getreide prodikte sehr empfhelenswert. 

Mann muß mit dem Würzen richtig ein Kunstler werde.

Fitness Camp kann ich machen, gerne.


----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Hm, hatte es letztens mit meinem werten Herrn Papa über den Speck am Bauch, ich bin 187, wieg nurnoch 77Kilo (hatte vor 2 Monaten noch 82 ^^), ich fahr viel Rad usw., der Speck am Bauch geht und geht nicht weg...Bei meim Vadder genauso, der hatte sogar Speck am Bauch, als er jeden Tag 12 km gelaufen ist und ziemlich extrem geklettert hat...


----------



## Black Evil (12. April 2007)

@sekt88: 
Also isst du Rührei (scrambled eggs) aus 8 Eiweis, 1 Eigelb und einem Löffel Olivenöl. Jetzt habe ich verstanden !
Darf man denn so viel Eweiß _jeden Tag_ zu sich nehmen ? Ich dachte, der Körper wandelt Eiweiß letztendlich auch zu Fett um ?
Und nur 1 Eigelb ist wegen des Cholesterinspiegels schätze ich.

Das werde ich auch mal probieren.

Und so ein breakfast isst du JEDEN Tag ? Du hast doch sicher auch Phasen wo du dich "normal" ernährst,oder ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. April 2007)

Einen hohen Eiweißanteil (im ernährungstechnischen Sinn) im Ei hat nicht das Eiweiß, sondern das Eigelb!


----------



## Katze Timba (12. April 2007)

@black evil: Dürre Männer sind genausowenig attraktiv wie dürre Frauen  
Wenn Du gerne kochst, dann könntest Du fettarmer kochen..es gibt doch im Net viele Rezepte..Denke Essen & Trinken kann auch eine Veränderung der Lebenseinstellung mit sich bringen...und auch das Schrumpfen von überschüssigen Pfunden. Schlank und fit, lustig, optimistisch und gutgelaunt sein. Weniger Bier (Bierbauch, Vorsicht!), Wohlfühlsport, gute Ernährung  jippie, der Sommer kann kommen..
Ach ja, viel Schlaf ist wichtig!! 
Die Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @sekt88:
> Also isst du Rührei (scrambled eggs) aus 8 Eiweis, 1 Eigelb und einem Löffel Olivenöl. Jetzt habe ich verstanden !
> Darf man denn so viel Eweiß _jeden Tag_ zu sich nehmen ? Ich dachte, der Körper wandelt Eiweiß letztendlich auch zu Fett um ?
> Und nur 1 Eigelb ist wegen des Cholesterinspiegels schätze ich.
> ...



Ja Jeden Tag.
1-1.2 gram/kg Korpergewicht Eiweiß am Tag ist vollig in Ordnung. Je mehr ausdauer und algemeines Training Man Schaft desto höher denn Eiweiß bedarf. Das mit der Eiweiß zu Fett wandeln geht ja eigentlich wenn Mann
1. Weit über 2g/kg Korper gewicht annimmt
2. Wenn Mann zu viel Kohlenhydrate ohne fett isst 
3. Wenn Mann Faul ist.

Das Cholesterin in Eigelb erhöht dein Cholersterine spiegel nicht. Das höher cholersterine spiegel kommt mehr aus genetisch faktoren gekoppelt mit Falschig Fett ernährung. d.h. Richtig Fettig Fleisch.

Ich esse jeden Tag ein eigelb und 3-5 mal die woche Jungbullen minute steaks (gesamt pro woche etwa 500-700g).

und so seit 4 monaten.


Mein Gesamt Cholesterine hat Massinweisse gesunken.

letzte messung:
13.03.2007
gesamtcholesterin: 175 mg/dl

Mein Täglich ernährungs protokol:

Kalorien (so etwa)
40% Höchwertiges Fett
40% Eiweiß
20% Kohlenhydrate


----------



## pongi (12. April 2007)

man kann ungefähr 1-1,5 g eiweiß pro kilo körpermasse zusich nehmen. bzw das ist die empfohlene menge wenn man auch muskelmasse aufbauen will. denn aus eiweiß werden die muskeln gemacht.


----------



## sekt88 (12. April 2007)

Das Körper braucht mehr energie Eiweiß zu verdauen. --->Ehörter Energiumsatz.

Der Körper ist ja auch nicht 100% Effizient----->
1 gram eiweiß augenommen gibt vielleicht 0.5 bis 0.75 gram anwendbar Eiweiß. Das Reste ist metabolisiert oder ausgekakt!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich jemand der mit Sport recht viel bewirken kann, also wenn ich mal ergeizig genug bin und mehrere Wochen regelmäßig durchhalte. Das ist auch eigendlich mein Problem - das Durchhaltevermögen !
> Wenn man viel Sport macht, frisst man ohnehin automatisch weniger. Könnt ihr dass bestätigen oder bilde ich mir das ein ?
> 
> Sorry muß dir wiedersprechen, wenn ich voll im Training bin könnt ich fressen wie ein kranker(tu ich auch) hä, hä, hä,
> ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> @black evil: Dürre Männer sind genausowenig attraktiv wie dürre Frauen
> Wenn Du gerne kochst, dann könntest Du fettarmer kochen..es gibt doch im Net viele Rezepte..Denke Essen & Trinken kann auch eine Veränderung der Lebenseinstellung mit sich bringen...und auch das Schrumpfen von überschüssigen Pfunden. Schlank und fit, lustig, optimistisch und gutgelaunt sein. Weniger Bier (Bierbauch, Vorsicht!), Wohlfühlsport, gute Ernährung  jippie, der Sommer kann kommen..
> Ach ja, viel Schlaf ist wichtig!!
> Die Katze



 Na endlich mal ne Frau mit ner gesunden Einstellung und genug Selbstbewußtsein um es gegen diverse Rabauken hier aufzunehmen(grins, lach) 

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Katze Timba (13. April 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ne Frau mit ner gesunden Einstellung und genug Selbstbewußtsein um es gegen diverse Rabauken hier aufzunehmen(grins, lach)
> 
> Gruß
> Stolli



Gibt eben auch Frauen mit Selbstbewusstsein  
Die Kampf-Katze Timba  
P.S. Schönes Kompliment


----------



## pisskopp (13. April 2007)

Fett sein ist ne Quälerei
Ich esse kein Eiweiss, verliere dies eher gelegentlich
Ich saufe viel Bier und esse alles, was daher kommt.
Ich mach keine Diät und esse auch kein Powerbar shit 
Ich nehme keine Zusatzpräperate
Ich habe keinen Trainingsplan 

Und trotzdem gehts mir gut.

Warum?

Weil ich mich bewege


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2007)

Noch gehts dir gut  und einen erhöhten Cholersterinspiegel merkt man nicht so schnell 

Ist doch wunderbar wenns dir dabei gut geht.


----------



## sekt88 (13. April 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Fett sein ist ne Quälerei
> Ich esse kein Eiweiss, verliere dies eher gelegentlich
> Ich saufe viel Bier und esse alles, was daher kommt.
> Ich mach keine Diät und esse auch kein Powerbar shit
> ...





" Good for You" aber was du schreibst ist Sophmorisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> Gibt eben auch Frauen mit Selbstbewusstsein
> Die Kampf-Katze Timba
> P.S. Schönes Kompliment



  Hmmm, bin bekannt dafür das ich sage was ich denke was mir hier(im Forum) auch schon so manches eingebrockt hat, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, aber damit kann ich ganz gut leben denke auch das man nicht immer alles so eng sehen sollte. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Boardercrime (13. April 2007)

@Sekt88: Kannst Du bitte einen typischen Tagesernährunsplan von dir posten ?


----------



## sekt88 (13. April 2007)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @Sekt88: Kannst Du bitte einen typischen Tagesernährunsplan von dir posten ?



Ein Typsich Ruhetag
Frühstuck: Circa 600-700 Kalorien

8 Eiweiß
1 Eigelb
1 Esslöffel Oliven Öl
12 gram Walnuß
1 Birne
1 Apfel oder Kiwi
100 Himbereen
100ml Espresso mit 4 gram Rohzucker
10g 70% oder 99% Schokolade


Mittagessen: circa 700-800 Calorien

1 Avocado
100 gram Baby Karotten
1/2 Mango
200-400 gram Hahnchenbrustfilet
75 gram Shiitake Pilzen
10gram 70% Scholkolade
100ml Espresso mit 4 gram Rohzucker


Abendbrot: Circa 600-900 Kalorien

100 gram Feld Salat oder Portulak
1 tomato
150g Lachs filet oder 200g Jungbullensteak
1 Rot/Grun oder Gelbes Paprika
1 Apfel
20 gram Halvah
20 g Walnuss oder Sonnenblumenkerne
1 kiwi
1 teelöffel Honig



Plus 2-3 liter Grün Tee über 10 Stunden.

Ich Wiege alles!!!!!


----------



## LeCobe (14. April 2007)

alles was ich dazu sagen is, das ich früher auch mal "horizontal benachteiligt" war.
ich habs mit joggen schnell wegbekommen. erstmal crosstrainer im muskalutur aufzubauen, damit du dir nich die knie ruinierst. dann halt je nach kondition mit 4 km anfangen. und 3 mal die woche joggen. erfolge dürften sich schnell bemerkbar machen. vor allem stellt sich dein stoffwechsel um. irgendwann kannst alles futtern .


----------



## sekt88 (16. April 2007)

Montag Update: immernoch 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45
09.04.2007----->81.00
16.04.2007----->81.00

Ziel
01.07.2007----->78 Kg


----------



## michi the 3rd (16. April 2007)

endlich nur noch 81kg!!! hoffentlich gehts jetzt langsam runter auf die 75 zu... am ball bleiben!
ciaosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2007)

Ist zwar schon Mitte April, aber ich mach hier jetzt auch mit.
Hab mich gestern bei meinem Freund auf die Waage gestellt und mich nen bissi erschrocken. 
4 Kilo müssen runter.
Fange sofort damit an!
Spätestens in 6 Wochen sollten diese runter sein, werden es 5 kg freue ich mich. Baue ich Muskulatur auf, was beim biken zweifelsohne passiert, sind auch 3 kg vollkommen okey.


----------



## Andry (16. April 2007)

Bin mittlerweile bei 75,8 Kilo angelangt- wenn man vom Ursprungsgewicht ausgeht, habe ich echte 72 kg in 11 Monaten abgenommen....... 

Wünsche euch allen gutes Durchhaltevermögen und gute Gewichtsverluste!



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. April 2007)

So, ich hab es in den letzten 8 Tagen geschafft 2,9 KG abzunehmen.
Ich bin auch geradelt wie ein Weltmeister 

Zur Statistik:
22 Jahre 1,78m 103,3KG
(Anfang des Jahres ca.122KG)


----------



## michi the 3rd (16. April 2007)

respekt andi! wennst dein gewicht halten kannst, dann   
ciaosen michi


----------



## Andry (16. April 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> respekt andi! wennst dein gewicht halten kannst, dann
> ciaosen michi




Mit ein bisserl Biken und ein wenig auf die Ernährung achten, geht das bisher problemlos.....ausser dass ich immer weiter abnehme, da muss ich jetzt langsam einen Riegel vorschieben.Aber dankeschön für die Respektzollung. 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## michi the 3rd (16. April 2007)

ja i geh in der woche zweimal zum radln a 4h und zweimal zum laufen a 1,5-2h. dazu noch zweimal zum schwimmen... ich hoffe,dass sich da auch bei mir langsam etwas mehr bemerkbar macht. 
habe die ehre


----------



## sekt88 (16. April 2007)

Heute habe ich 2.5 stunden GA2, 75km und circa 2500 Kal verbraucht plus meine Tägs pensum von etwa 2000 Kal. Gesamt Energie gebrauch etwa 4300.
Trotz eine heftig negative energie bilanz, und so seit 4 monaten, habe ich kein hunger.

hier meine heutiges Kost


----------



## michi the 3rd (17. April 2007)

80kg... hurra!!! endlich zahlt sich die schinderei langsam aus...


----------



## Andry (17. April 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> 80kg... hurra!!! endlich zahlt sich die schinderei langsam aus...




Glückwunsch!! 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Guru_Meditation (17. April 2007)

Kleines Update:

Am     23.3.07   75 Kilo
Heute 17.4.07   73 Kilo.

Danke lieber Herr Atkins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (18. April 2007)

Moin moin,

also wenn ich hier so von einigen Erfolgen lese, werd' ich richtig neidisch.
Seit ich zum Jahresanfang mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe (nach 27 Jahren), habe ich mich von ehemals 81 Kg (manchmal 78 Kg-Stressbedingt) auf fast 89Kg hochgeschraubt - einfach durch vermehrtes Hungergefühl. Ab dem 1.5. werde ich mein Training starten=4 Wochen-Plan und dann meine Erfolge posten.

Alter: 45
Größe: 1,79m
Gewicht-aktuell: 88,8Kg

Na denne


----------



## sekt88 (18. April 2007)

Guru_Meditation schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> Am     23.3.07   75 Kilo
> Heute 17.4.07   73 Kilo.
> ...



Bist du schon dürch die "Inductions" Phase?


----------



## sekt88 (18. April 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> einfach durch vermehrtes Hungergefühl.
> 
> Na denne



Bin auch ehemaliger Raucher ( 20 Jahre): 

Isst einfach 200-300 Kalorien am Tag. Trink VIELE Grüne Tee.


----------



## Guru_Meditation (18. April 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Bist du schon dürch die "Inductions" Phase?



Ich denke schon.
Mittlerweile habe ich kaum Hunger, und wenn doch, dann nur so wenig, dass
man darauf vergisst weil es nicht so ein Heisshunger ist und das gefühl abflacht wenn man nichts isst.


----------



## Schorsch20 (18. April 2007)

Hallo!
Also ich wiege so ca. 68 kg bei 1,80m
MfG


----------



## pongi (18. April 2007)

und da willst du abnehmen?`


----------



## MotörBike (18. April 2007)

@Sekt88

Äh, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Soll ich auf 200-300 Kalorien verzichten, oder soll der Gesamttagesbedarf nur aus 200-300 Kalorien bestehen? Ich benötige im Grundumsatz mindestens 1200 Kalorien, aleine schon wegen der Arbeit.


----------



## pongi (18. April 2007)

dein defizit soll 200-500kal/tag betragen. wenn du dich zu sehr einschränkst wird der körper auf sparmodus gehen.


----------



## sekt88 (18. April 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> @Sekt88
> 
> Äh, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Soll ich auf 200-300 Kalorien verzichten, oder soll der Gesamttagesbedarf nur aus 200-300 Kalorien bestehen? Ich benötige im Grundumsatz mindestens 1200 Kalorien, aleine schon wegen der Arbeit.



Einfach ein bissl wenig essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (19. April 2007)

Ok, hab's verstanden, den Tagesbedarf auf 800-1000 Kalorien runterschrauben. Da werden meine Kiddies aber gucken, wenn ich Müsli statt Schnitzel zu mir nehme .


----------



## sekt88 (19. April 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Ok, den Tagesbedarf auf 800-1000 Kalorien runterschrauben.  .




Das ist echt wenig Kalorien!. Wie groß bist du und was wiegst du und wieviel bewegst du täglich?

Lieber der Kohlenhydrate vernichten als fleisch. Statt Müsli, iss mal mehr obst zum frühstück. Müsli macht Mann schlapp nach 2 Stunden.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. April 2007)

Schorsch20 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich wiege so ca. 68 kg bei 1,80m
> MfG




Dürrappel..... Sorry is net persönlich aber muß dann doch mal grinsen, wegen der Größen und Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## MotörBike (19. April 2007)

Ich hab's oben zwar schon mal geschrieben, aber ich mach's gern nochmal:
Also:
Alter: 45
Größe: 1,79m
Gewicht: 89,5Kg

Wunschgewicht: irgendwo zwischen 78 - 81Kg

Im Grunde genommen bin ich den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen. Alleine schon berufsmäßig lege ich in einem 8 Std. Dienst so ca. 4-6Km runter. Dazu nach Feierabend der übliche Wahnsinn = Kiddies mit Hänger zur Kita bringen, Einkaufen fahren usw.
Da ich kein Auto habe, bin ich da auf meine Stadtschlampe angewiesen. Ich muß auch dazu sagen, das ich mich in den letzten Monaten nicht aufraffen und motivieren konnte, endlich mal wieder zu trainieren, Winter-Depression oder so .


----------



## sekt88 (19. April 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Ich hab's oben zwar schon mal geschrieben, aber ich mach's gern nochmal:
> Also:
> Alter: 45
> Größe: 1,79m
> ...




Ich würde dich raten: 2000-2300 Kal am Tag je nach Täges belastung.


----------



## MotörBike (19. April 2007)

Meinst Du bei dem Grünen Tee eigentlich den 'Mate'? Ich habe mir Deinen Vorschlag heute mal zu Herzen genommen und bin mittlerweile bei der 2ten Kanne angelangt; allerdings in der Version Grüner Tee-Pfirsich. 
Soviel Tee wie heute hab' ich in den vergangenen 5 Jahren nicht getrunken - leidenschaftlicher Kaffeetrinker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. April 2007)

Hab in den letzten 3 Tagen 2,2KG zugenommen , in den 5 Tagen davor 3Kg abgenommen.
Wie kann das sein?
Ich zähle Kalorien und habe sogar Touren runtergerissen wie noch nie!
Das einzige was ich geändert hab ist, Eiweisspulver zu mir zunehmen, aber es können doch keine 2KG Muskemaße in 3 Tagen wachsen???
Hat da wer nen Plan, wie sowas geht, mit einem negativen Kalorienhaushalt zuzunehmen? 
Oder es ist eine Verschwörung!, dass die "cal" Angaben auf den Packungen lügen.


----------



## pongi (19. April 2007)

wenn du soviel muskelmasse zugelegt hast in der zeit, dann lass dir das patentieren *g*
im ernst: vermutlich hast du viel wasser eingelagert.


----------



## sekt88 (19. April 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Meinst Du bei dem Grünen Tee eigentlich den 'Mate'? Ich habe mir Deinen Vorschlag heute mal zu Herzen genommen und bin mittlerweile bei der 2ten Kanne angelangt; allerdings in der Version Grüner Tee-Pfirsich.
> Soviel Tee wie heute hab' ich in den vergangenen 5 Jahren nicht getrunken - leidenschaftlicher Kaffeetrinker.



Einfaches Grüne Tee. egal welches, aber ich trinke die ohne zusatlicher geschmack.

du, ich bin auch mega-leidenschftler Kaffeetrinker.

Falls du english lesen kann:
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146


----------



## sekt88 (19. April 2007)

noch ein typ als du rauchen aufhören will. Halbiert dein Kaffee zuführ. Rauchen metabolisiert Koffein schneller. d.h. Ohne Rauchen und bei die gleich menge Kaffee, krieg Mann im Effekt, doppelte so viel Koffein.


----------



## Liz301 (19. April 2007)

hab mal ne kurze frage zum thema wassereinlagern...
ich hab in den letzten zwei wochen mächtig viel trainiert(also für meine verhältnisse----10 bzw 15 wochenstunden), und war auf jeden fall bei einer negativen bilanz....
jetzt natürlich ähnliche eigenart wie bei fast jedem hier im thread (1-2 kilo schwerer)

so wenn man jetzt in dem zusammenhang von wassereinlagerung spricht, würde man sich dann auf das wasser, welches sich an das glykogen bindet, beziehen?
also ein mehr an glykogen(eigentlich dann superkompensation, oder?) und dadurch mehr H²O...


----------



## Katze Timba (20. April 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> noch ein typ als du rauchen aufhören will. Halbiert dein Kaffee zuführ. Rauchen metabolisiert Koffein schneller. d.h. Ohne Rauchen und bei die gleich menge Kaffee, krieg Mann im Effekt, doppelte so viel Koffein.


 
Ohne Rauchen hat man/frau von allem mehr  mehr Geschmack & Geruch, schönere Haut, mehr Wohlfühlen, weißere Zähne und scheinbar, s.o. mehr Koffein  Außerdem normalisiert sich der Stoffwechsel, was bedeutet, dass der Körper Nährstoffe besser verabeiten kann, d. h. allerdings auch, dass ca. 2 Kilo Gewicht hinzukommen. 
Die Katze


----------



## sekt88 (20. April 2007)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> Außerdem normalisiert sich der Stoffwechsel, Die Katze



Ja richtig, ich meinte(blöderweise nicht geschrieben) nur die erste paar Wochen, die erste Monate nach dem aufhören.


----------



## Schorsch20 (20. April 2007)

Abnehmen will ich natürlich nicht!
Müsste eher an Muskelmasse zulegen!


----------



## Korgano (20. April 2007)

Ich habe mein Ziel praktisch erreicht:

180 cm

Anfang Januar: 84.5 kg
Jetzt: ca. 72-72.5 kg.

Das ganze ging leichter als ich gedacht habe. Jetzt habe ich aber auch keine Lust mehr zu hungern. Blöderweise habe ich mir mit meinem Kampfgewicht 4 neue Hosen gehohlt, die jetzt alle ein wenig zu groß sind.


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. April 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Ziel praktisch erreicht:
> 
> 180 cm
> 
> ...



pass mal auf, sonst geht das nach hinten los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (20. April 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> pass mal auf, sonst geht das nach hinten los



Na klar. Meine Waage wird auch nicht eingemottet. Außerdem mache ich noch weiter viel Sport und vollstopfen tue ich mich auch nicht mehr, nur werde ich nicht mehr jede kcal zählen.


----------



## Black Evil (20. April 2007)

Ich will nackt gut aussehen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. April 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> pass mal auf, sonst geht das nach hinten los




Sehr richtig, das sehe ich auch so.
Da gibt es Leute die beispielsweise bei 1,80m 100 kilo und mehr wiegen, die haben vielleicht ein Problem damit, wenn aber einer ankommt und erzählt das er mit 1,80m und 70 kilo sich zu dick fühlt kann ich nur lachen und an seine Vernunft appellieren. 
Kann auch mal ungesund werden, werden wenn man aussieht wie ein Rippchen..... 
Sorry aber das mußte ich mal loswerden. 
Gruß an alle 
vom Stolli


----------



## ZakMcCracken (21. April 2007)

so, mal wieder ein Update von mir, bin ja schon säumig:


04.01.2007	91,60 kg		
14.01.2007	87,60 kg	-4,00 kg	
22.01.2007	87,20 kg	-0,40 kg	
29.01.2007	87,40 kg	0,20 kg	
05.02.2007	85,80 kg	-1,60 kg	
12.02.2007	85,30 kg	-0,50 kg	
19.02.2007	83,60 kg	-1,70 kg	
26.02.2007	84,40 kg	0,80 kg	
04.03.2007	83,90 kg	-0,50 kg	
11.03.2007	84,50 kg	0,60 kg	
19.03.2007	84,00 kg	-0,50 kg	
22.03.2007	82,70 kg	-1,30 kg	
26.03.2007	83,50 kg	0,80 kg	
02.04.2007	83,00 kg	-0,50 kg	
03.04.2007	82,60 kg	-0,40 kg	
20.04.2007	81,90 kg	-0,70 kg	

gesamt: -9,70 kg

passt  

gruß zak


----------



## Matze. (21. April 2007)

> Ich will nackt gut aussehen.






Ich sehe nackert gut aus


----------



## sn87 (21. April 2007)

Und ich muss nach dem Radln immer volle Kanne fressen, damits mir des Gewicht net zu oag runterreißt... seit dem ich mein Rad am 30.03 bekommen hab, hab ich scho 4kg abgenommen.. ungewollt. Naja, mit 58kg klettert sichs die Berge leichter hoch


----------



## Andry (21. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Und ich muss nach dem Radln immer volle Kanne fressen, damits mir des Gewicht net zu oag runterreißt... seit dem ich mein Rad am 30.03 bekommen hab, hab ich scho 4kg abgenommen.. ungewollt. Naja, mit 58kg klettert sichs die Berge leichter hoch



Und wie groß biste?

Lass raten.....140 cm? 

Dann sind selbst 58kg zuviel...... 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## sn87 (21. April 2007)

Nö, 170


----------



## Andry (21. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Nö, 170




Wasn Spargel... 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. April 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Wasn Spargel...
> 
> 
> Gruss
> ...



 ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, recht hast de, einmal Seitenwind uuuuunnndd tschüss.


----------



## sn87 (21. April 2007)

Stimmt leider.. Seiten- und Gegenwind sind meine größten Feinde. Dafür gehts die Berge ordentlich flott rauf


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Stimmt leider.. Seiten- und Gegenwind sind meine größten Feinde. Dafür gehts die Berge ordentlich flott rauf




Ja na ja muß zugeben bin net so der Bergfloh, mit 98 kilo Muckis falle ich schon eher in die Kategorie "Sprinter".
Aber leicht bergrunter und in der Ebene da wirds eng für andere, grins.


----------



## Trailhunter (22. April 2007)

Um den Fred-Stifter etwas Mut zu machen, möchte ich mich hier auch einmal melden.
Bei mir war es der 09.01.2006 wo alles anfing.
Startgewicht 107kg bei 192cm Körpergröße. 3 Monate später waren es 15kg weniger. Wie? 6x die Woche 2h auf der Rolle und gleichzeitig die Ernährung umgestellt. Null Süßes, Null sichtbares Fett, KH runter- und Obst/Gemüse raufgeschraubt. Am Anfang war es 'ne Menge Wasser, danach kamen die Muskeln hinterher. Dem habe ich mit Fitnessstudio und eiweißreicher Kost (Thunfisch, Magerquark, Putenfleisch) entgegengewirkt.
Jo, ein Jahr später und regelmäßigen Sport (Kraftstraining, Spinning etc.) auch übers Winterhalbjahr bin ich jetzt bei 85kg (KF14,5%). Fühle mich rundum wohl und "fliege" die Berge regelrecht rauf, sofern man daß bei meinem momentanen Gewicht so nennen darf.
Ach ja, mein Spitzengewicht lag mal bei 115kg.
Also, good luck.


----------



## sekt88 (23. April 2007)

Montag Update: immernoch 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45
09.04.2007----->81.00
16.04.2007----->81.00
23.04.2007----->80.25   I am ready for Gardasee!

Ziel
01.07.2007----->78 Kg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. April 2007)

So bin bei 102,4KG    und Heute Abend wird gegrillt, ich sehe mich schon wieder 2KG schwerer werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (25. April 2007)

so dann will ich hier auch mal posten, damit ich in 5 jahren sagen kann "so leicht war ich mal"

im dezember hatte ich noch 81-82kg, momentan bin ich bei konstanten 75-76kg

am essen habe ich kaum was verändert...unvernünftig wie eh und jeh. 
sport: biken, laufen, wing tzun & ein bisschen "funsport" zum ausgleich


----------



## Andry (25. April 2007)

73,9 kg- aktuell gewogen....so langsam reichts mir mit dem Abnehmen, muss da unbedingt mal gegensteuern. 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Black Evil (25. April 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir frist genausoviel wie ich und kommt nicht über 65 kg. Die Ärzte ham bei ihm eine Schilddrüsen Unterfunktion festgestellt - daran soll es angeblich liegen. Er könnte eine Hormontherapie machen - will es aber nicht.
Nackig erinnert er mich immer an diese Fotos von KZ-Häftlingen. 

Jetzt meine Frage : Wie bekomme ich eine solche Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse hin ??   Nee, im Ernst - könnte man bei stark übergewichtigen Menschen nicht einfach die Hormonausschüttung hemmen ??

Haben wir denn nicht irgendwelche Ärzte in diesem lausigen Forum ?


----------



## Andry (25. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir frist genausoviel wie ich und kommt nicht über 65 kg. Die Ärzte ham bei ihm eine Schilddrüsen Unterfunktion festgestellt - daran soll es angeblich liegen. Er könnte eine Hormontherapie machen - will es aber nicht.
> Nackig erinnert er mich immer an diese Fotos von KZ-Häftlingen.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage : Wie bekomme ich eine solche Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse hin ??   Nee, im Ernst - könnte man bei stark übergewichtigen Menschen nicht einfach die Hormonausschüttung hemmen ??
> ...



Oh jeh....


es gibt Medikamente die die Schilddrüsenfunktion regeln- die Dinger sind aber der Hammer- machen voll aggresiv- und die bekommst du auch nicht einfach so......probiers lieber ganz normal und gesund abzunehmen- so ein Hungerhaken wie dein Kumpel willst du doch nicht ehrlich werden, oder?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Pace39 (25. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage : Wie bekomme ich eine solche Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse hin ??   Nee, im Ernst - könnte man bei stark übergewichtigen Menschen nicht einfach die Hormonausschüttung hemmen ??



Nur zur Info, wenn schon mußt du deine Schilddrüse zur Überfunktion und nicht Unterfunktion bringen um abzunehmen. Eine Unterfunktion verlangsamt den Stoffwechsel und der Patient nimmt zu! 
Die Gewichtsabnahme bei Überfunktion ist ein Symptom, die meist begleitenden anderen Symptome sind weniger wünschenswert.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Black Evil (25. April 2007)

Aha ! Kann sein, das Ich Über- und Unterfunktion auch verwechsle. Auf jeden Fall hat er da was mit. Wenn du den Typen ohne Klamotten siehts, glaubst du der is krank. Der muß auch immer pennen. Wenn man mit dem irgendwo hin fährt is der immer voll schnell kaputt und muß schlafen.

Warum der da medikamentös nix gegen macht, is mir schleierhaft. Wahrscheinlich wegen der erwähnten Nebenwirkungen.

Und was is bei diesen Leuten, die schon von dem Geruch einer Bratwurst zunehmen ?? Haben die auch was mit der Schilddrüse ? Man sieht ja im TV immer, wie sie da jemandem den Magen verkleinern. Da frage ich mich immer, ob man das nicht besser medikamentös in den Griff bekommen kann... so eine Magen-OP is ja auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Andry (25. April 2007)

Von diesen Magen OP`s und den ganzen ach so tollen Medikamenten halt eich persönlich überhaupt nix!Klingt zwar irgendwie abgedroschen- aber wenn es nicht zwingend krankhaft ist- und dazu zähle ich z.B. niemand der wenn er nen Stück Torte nur anguckt- gleich ein Kilo zunimmt- zu denen gehörte ich nämlich auch, schafft man es mit einem starken Willen und Disziplin auch abzunehmen.

Ich war mal ne lange Zeit in so nem "Dicken Forum"- was die sich da alles an Gründen herbeizaubern- nur um Ihr ungesundes Übergewicht zu rechtfertigen, oder sich aus einer Diät rauszuhalten......hör mir auf!Die versuchen sich mit was zu rangieren, was sie aber letztendlich doch in vielen Alltagssituationen behindert 
und stört...aber man kann ja nix dagegen machen- man hat ja schon alles probiert- und ausserdem "akzeptiert" man seinen Körper jetzt so wie er ist- Hauptsache ich kann weiter in mich reinstopfen und habe kein schlechtes Gefühl oder Gewissen dabei- ich bin ja nicht allein...... 

Es geht vieles wenn es mal Klick gemacht hat- aber dieser Klick muss halt da sein- sonst ist da vorher schon einiges zum scheitern verurteilt.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. April 2007)

Wenn man sein Essen noch im Wald jagen müsste, wäre das Problem mit Übergewichtigen wie mir auch ein Thema von gestern...
Bewegung macht es, nicht ohne Grund nehmen gewisse Radsportler Maßtmittel, damit sie mehr als nur 7500Kalc am Tag zu sich nehmen und auch umsetzen können. (war zumindest früher mal ein Doping Trick)


----------



## Markus K (25. April 2007)

Hallo! Hier mal meine Daten:

Größe: 173 cm
Gewicht: 103 kg
BMI: 34
Mein Zielgewicht: 72 kg

Ich möchte es mit Radfahren schaffen. Laufen habe ich schon probiert, geht aber nicht, weil ich dabei diverse Schmerzen bekomme. Fitnessstudio finde ich total langweilig - kommt also auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Andry (25. April 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Hallo! Hier mal meine Daten:
> 
> Größe: 173 cm
> Gewicht: 103 kg
> ...



Alleine mit Biken wirste das aber nicht schaffen- deine Ernährung musst du auf Dauer auch umstellen.Oder haste das schon in Angriff genommen?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (25. April 2007)

Mit Laufen habe ich es auch lange Zeit versucht und durch mein Gewicht Schmerzen im Knie bekommen die erst nach mehreren Tagen wieder weg gingen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. April 2007)

*So mal nen Vorher-Nachher Bildchen von mir, hoffe es wird noch besser * 






*PS: Heute nach der Radtour "nur noch" 101,7KG *


----------



## Markus K (25. April 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Alleine mit Biken wirste das aber nicht schaffen- deine Ernährung musst du auf Dauer auch umstellen.Oder haste das schon in Angriff genommen?



Ja, habe schon ein wenig umgestellt. Seit 2 Wochen verzichte ich nun schon auf Pizza. Stattdessen esse ich Nudeln oder Roggenmischbrot mit Margarine, Salami und Käse. Schoko-Müsli gibts bei mir auch nur noch in Ausnahmefällen (zB. wenn das Brot aufgebraucht ist). Auf Radtouren esse ich übrigens eine Banane und/oder Brot mit Salami, sonst geht mir nach 2h die Energie aus.

Bei meinen Brotbelägen gibt es sicherlich noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Ich vermute mal, Käse hat einen hohen Brennwert, bei Salami weiss ich nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## Andry (26. April 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *So mal nen Vorher-Nachher Bildchen von mir, hoffe es wird noch besser *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Bart macht dich wesentlich schlanker- muss man sagen.... 

Wieviel hattest du eigentlich "vorher"?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Andry (26. April 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Ja, habe schon ein wenig umgestellt. Seit 2 Wochen verzichte ich nun schon auf Pizza. Stattdessen esse ich Nudeln oder Roggenmischbrot mit Margarine, Salami und Käse. Schoko-Müsli gibts bei mir auch nur noch in Ausnahmefällen (zB. wenn das Brot aufgebraucht ist). Auf Radtouren esse ich übrigens eine Banane und/oder Brot mit Salami, sonst geht mir nach 2h die Energie aus.
> 
> Bei meinen Brotbelägen gibt es sicherlich noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Ich vermute mal, Käse hat einen hohen Brennwert, bei Salami weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Grüsse




Hmm- die Salami solltest du schleunigst aus deinem Ernährungsplan streichen- ziemlich hoher Fettgehalt- und den gilt es ja zu reduzieren.Pizza sowieso nur wirklich ab und an mal- eher ganz weglassen- allerdings gibt es auch kalorienreduzierte Pizza, wäre zumindest mal als Ausnahme eine Alternative.

Gegen Käse ist soweit nichts einzuwenden- allerdings kommt es auch da auf den Fettgehalt an - es gibt einige Käsesorten die unter 20 Prozent liegen- und trotzdem recht schmackhaft sind.Die Margarine würde ich versuchen wegzulassen- oder wirklich nur ganz dünn unter den Belag streichen.

"Schokomüsli" solltest du auch schnellsten vergessen- wenn Müsli, dann ein selbstgemachtes Früchtemüsli- Schokolade hat da nix bei verloren- zumindest nicht bei dem Wunsch nach Gewichtsverlust.Hört sich hart an- ist aber einfach so- du musst die überflüssigen Kalorien reduzieren und weniger zu dir nehmen als du täglich verbrauchst- dann klappts auch mit dem Abnehmen. 

Die Banane ist absolut in Ordnung- aber eine Sache alleine macht natürlich keine Reduktion aus- du musst dich schon mehr mit den Nährwerten der einzelnen Lebensmittel beschäftigen- sonst hast du überhaupt keine richtige Grundlage für deine Gewichtsreduzierung- ist das A und O.Fettgehalt soweit als möglich reduzieren- dabei aber auf ausreichende Nährstoffe und Vitamine achten.Im Netz gibt es reichlich Auswahl an Infoseiten- google dich einfach mal schlau. 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. April 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Der Bart macht dich wesentlich schlanker- muss man sagen....
> 
> Wieviel hattest du eigentlich "vorher"?
> 
> ...


Thx, der Bart ist echt der Geheimtipp überhaupt  
Am Anfang des Jahres hatte ich noch 122KG drauf und letztes Jahr war so um die 124Kg meine Bestmarke.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Black Evil (26. April 2007)

@Stefan_Yoah: Bei 120 kg liege ich momentan auch und mein Ziel wären auch 20 kg weniger. Habe mehrere Fotos von mir vor 5 Jahren (wo ich nämlich noch 98kg wog) in der Küche und am Kühlschrank aufgehängt. So will ich wieder werden !

Kannst du mir mal kurz erläutern, nur ganz grob, wie du es geschafft hast in so kurzer Zeit ??


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @Stefan_Yoah: Bei 120 kg liege ich momentan auch und mein Ziel wären auch 20 kg weniger. Habe mehrere Fotos von mir vor 5 Jahren (wo ich nämlich noch 98kg wog) in der Küche und am Kühlschrank aufgehängt. So will ich wieder werden !
> 
> Kannst du mir mal kurz erläutern, nur ganz grob, wie du es geschafft hast in so kurzer Zeit ??



So kurz Erläutern: FDH, Disziplin und viel geradelt, da genug zeit da Arbeitslos seit Januar.

Detaillierter :
Ernährung umgestellt d.h. Kalorien gezählt und FDH, aber nur die ersten 2 Wochen gehungert, da sich mein Magen an die Normalsterblichen Portionen gewöhnen musste, also nur noch einen Döner statt 2 und viel weniger Bier und weniger Fett und sehr viel Fahrrad gefahren. Statt Weißbrot dann Schwarzbrot genommen
Wenn ich nicht am Fahrrad fahren bin nur ungesüßten Kaffe, Tee oder Wasser getrunken und keine 1,5Liter Cola am Tag, da die Light Produkte mich immer wieder Hungrig gemacht haben, hab ich die auch abgesetzt.
PS: Mit dem Rauchen hab ich auch zu 98% aufgehört seit Februar...


Was allerdings wirklich wichtig ist, wenn du dich körperlich betätigst auf jedenfall Essen und wenn du richtig Kohldampf hasst auch!
Einfach Joghurt(1% Fett) mit ner frischen Kiwi oder Banane Essen, weil wenn du unter Zuckert bist es nicht so schön, ist mir mal beim Radeln passiert da war ich froh das ich Früchte Riegel dabei hatte ansonsten wäre ich umgekippt...

Welches Programm mir hilft um so Kalorien und so was zu Dokumentieren und zu messen ist http://www.kaloma.de 

Seit Januar MTB + Ergometer = 2036,17km in 164,8Std mit 17420Höhenmetern


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. April 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *So mal nen Vorher-Nachher Bildchen von mir, hoffe es wird noch besser *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Auf dem nachher Bild siehst du irgendwie wacher aus,(grins)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (30. April 2007)

Wie schaut´s mit updates ausEs ist Montag!


----------



## Korgano (30. April 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s mit updates ausEs ist Montag!



Ich hatte heute morgen 71.6 (Anfang Januar 84.5), obwohl mein Ziel 72 war und ich habe die letzten 2 Wochen wegen Grippe/Prüfungen keinen Sport gemacht. Ich mach mir fast schon sorgen was passiert, wenn ich wieder lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern fahre.  Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## ZakMcCracken (30. April 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s mit updates ausEs ist Montag!



Hi, ich hab meinen Intervall gewechselt und wiege jetzt Freitags, daher mein Stand vom 27.04


04.01.2007 91,60 kg 
14.01.2007 87,60 kg -4,00 kg 
22.01.2007 87,20 kg -0,40 kg 
29.01.2007 87,40 kg 0,20 kg 
05.02.2007 85,80 kg -1,60 kg 
12.02.2007 85,30 kg -0,50 kg 
19.02.2007 83,60 kg -1,70 kg 
26.02.2007 84,40 kg 0,80 kg 
04.03.2007 83,90 kg -0,50 kg 
11.03.2007 84,50 kg 0,60 kg 
19.03.2007 84,00 kg -0,50 kg 
22.03.2007 82,70 kg -1,30 kg 
26.03.2007 83,50 kg 0,80 kg 
02.04.2007 83,00 kg -0,50 kg 
03.04.2007 82,60 kg -0,40 kg 
20.04.2007 81,90 kg -0,70 kg 
*27.04.2007 82,20 kg +0,30 kg*

also im großen und Ganzen gleich geblieben. Heute morgen habe ich mich rein Interessehalber mal auf die Waage gestellt, da ich am WE fleißig war und insgesamt ca. 100km geradelt bin. Nun kam der wundersame Moment und die Waage hat mir gesagt: 84 kg   wie kann das sein. Habe gestern abend normal gegessen und viel Wasser getrunken, kann das davon sein? Hätte eigentlich gedacht das ich noch Gewicht verloren habe.

Scheinbar komme ich von den 84 kg einfach nicht weg. Obwohl mein Umfeld ( Freundin, Eltern, Kollegen ) bescheinigen das man das schon ganz schön sieht *angeb* ;-)



zak


----------



## strandi (30. April 2007)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich mich rein Interessehalber mal auf die Waage gestellt, da ich am WE fleißig war und insgesamt ca. 100km geradelt bin. Nun kam der wundersame Moment und die Waage hat mir gesagt: 84 kg   wie kann das sein. Habe gestern abend normal gegessen und viel Wasser getrunken, kann das davon sein? Hätte eigentlich gedacht das ich noch Gewicht verloren habe.



Moin Zak
Das wird sicherlich mit etwas Verzögerung sichtbar werden...ist bei mir auch so. Wenn ich Freitag saufen war und Pizza gefuttert hab ist das Montag/Dienstag auf der Waage sichtbar  Das selbe gilt wenn ich viel Sport getrieben hab Samstag u Sonntag. Das sehe ich dann Mittwoch.
Gruss vom Strandinator


----------



## de paelzer (30. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

viele Grüße erst einmal vom "Pälzer". Ich habe mich eben erst angemeldet. Zufällig bin auf diese Seiten gestoßen, das ist ja super, das es auch dieses "leidige" Thema gibt. 

Meiner einer hat gerade sein Studium beendet und das letzte drei viertel Jahr tagein tagaus an der Diplomarbeit gewerkelt. Das hatte so seine Nebenwirkungen, viel Sitzen am Computer, wenig Bewegung, viel Fernsehen, viel Weizenbier, viel Essen, als Folge des Arbeitsstress und Drucks... naja, das war leider keine schöne Zeit. Samstag hab ich mich mal auf die Waage gestellt, weil ich endlich Klarheit wollte, wie viel ich wiege... und mich traf der Schlag: es waren ..... 109,7 kg ! Oh weh! Bei 179 cm und einem Alter von "zarten" 31 Jahren...

Der BMI, den ich auf einem Crosstrainer gleich mal gemessen habe, war 38 , der Körperfettanteil 36 %. So ein Mist...

Also! Ab sofort habe ich mir ein ganz massives Sport- und spezielles Ernährungsprogramm vorgenommen, ich will wieder auf mein Gewicht, das ich anfangs des Studiums hatte. Da hatte ich noch dreimal die Woche Fussball im Verein gemacht, Training und Spiel usw. und hatte 83 oder 85 kg. Und eine superhübsche Freundin. Heute hab ich "nur" noch Übergewicht!

Mein Ziel ist also über den Sommer auch mit viel Biken wieder auf 85 kg zu kommen. Und dann auch eine hübsche Frau an der Hand... das wäre super!

Meine ganzes Essen und Sport machen wollte ich aufschreiben, um zu sehen, was ich esse oder was sich so tut oder eben auch nicht und warum...

jeden Sonntag will ich mich wiegen, Kalorien sollen immer so um die 1200 liegen, also keine spezielle Diäten oder so, einfach weniger, und bewußter, ausgewogen und gesünder etc..

dazu habe ich mir im Internet ein Freeware - Programm besorgt : http://www.kalo24.de/downloads/setup.exe 

damit habe ich mal die ersten drei Tage geschafft. Mit dem Sport lief es auch gut, für den Anfang.

Mit dem Programm kann man in Excel seine Daten exportieren:

Datum	Wochentag	Kcal	Fett	KH	Eiweiß	Bemerkung						
28.04.2007	7	1199	4	253	37	bmi 38,05 bmr 9252 / 60 min Indoor - Programm 1						
29.04.2007	1	1197	2	258	42	50 km MTB Pfälzer Wald Ausdauer - Kraft - Grundlagen						
30.04.2007	2	1143	23	197	32	10 km leichtes Nordic Walking						


Indoor - Programm 1 bedeutete mal den sportlichen Einstieg:

30 min leichtes Crosstrainer mit 50 Watt
30 - 45 Liegestütze mit Ball unter der Wampe
2 mal 30 Kurzhantel Curls (kaum mehr als die Stange)
2 mal 25 KH seitlich heben
4 mal 40 Schattenboxen mit je einer 1kg Gewichtsscheibe 
Versuch Situps für Bauchmuskulatur, kaum was geschafft

Immerhin, ein guter Anfang. Das war gleich an einem Grillwochenende gar nicht so einfach. Aber ich habe auch mal diesen inneren Schweinhund besiegen können, hoffentlich geht das weiter so gut...

mehr Infos vom "Pälzer" auch mal immer wieder in diesem Forum,

viele Grüße eines Leidensgenossen,

wir schaffen das!


----------



## AckingKnee (1. Mai 2007)

...cool, viel Erfolg...und als Tipp: nix übertreiben. Wenn man zu ehrgeizig ist, kommt man ruck zuck ins Übertraining und verletzt sich vielleicht (z.B. versaut sich sein Knie). Aber an deinem Übungsplan sieht man schon gut, das Du du es easy angehst. Mit den Kalorien: Wenn du natürlich jetzt anfängst richtig ordentlich Sport zu treiben, dann kannst Du Dich natürlich nicht von Luft und Wasser ernähren. Also die gesunden Sachen kannst Du bestimmt reichlich essen, mußt halt den Süßkram, Pizza und dergleichen skippen 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiter (1. Mai 2007)

Einen interessanten Artikel zum Fettabbau vom Schweizer Olympiatrainer könnt ihr auch mal hier anschauen:
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_main_nav/SERVICE/ratgeber/gesundheit/detail.htm?client_request_contentOID=219170
Demnach muss man für 1 kg Körperfettabbau ein Laufpensum von ca. 15 Std. absolvieren! Natürlich ist das eher theoretisch uns auch sehr individuell.
Interessant ist allerdings, dass sich der Fettabbau durch Intervalltraining enorm steigern lässt. Tipps zum Intervalltraining sind schon wo anders hier im Forum gepostet. Ich werde das mal vorsichtig ausprobieren, sozusagen im Selbstversuch.


----------



## Sikk (1. Mai 2007)

Da bin ich wieder - erholt aus dem Urlaub zurück  

Gerade mal die Daten nachgetragen: Zu Beginn des Urlaubs (13.04.) hatte ich rekordmäßige 96,8kg, heute warens dann 98,6kg.
Ernährunstechnisch war low-carb auf den Philippinen nicht machbar: Sogar zum Frühstück gibt es Reis und ein Chicken-Curry macht ohne Beilagen auch nicht wirklich Sinn. Da machte auch abendliches Bier und Kekse zwischendurch nur noch wenig aus (ja, ich habs schleifen lassen, aber war ja auch Urlaub...).
Knapp zwei Kilo in zweieinhalb Wochen sind das Ergebnis, aber auch garnicht soo schlimm. Hab ja auch damit gerechnet.
Ab sofort gibts jetzt keine KH mehr, weder in Form von Beilagen, noch in Form von Bier oder Süßigkeiten, dann habe ich das schnell wieder im grünen Bereich.

Ich nutze den heutigen Tag als Neuanfang und setze in meiner Grafik die 98.6 als Anfangswert und versuche mal in Richtung 85 Kilo zu kommen. Ohne Zeitbegrenzung, aber diesen Sommer wäre trotzdem nett, um mal wieder Figur im Schwimmbad zeigen zu können, ohne rot zu werden  


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2007)

20 Jahre 
180 m
70 kg
8 % fettgehalt laut waage!
ich hab viel zu dünne arme und zu dicke beine (musekln kein fett) und brustmuskeln verstecken sich auch effektiv. nichtmal kanu urlaube haben geholfen.
ahja ich ernähre mich weitestgehen nur von geflügel, gemüse, obst und fisch.
aber so wirklich will sich auf den 2200 km dieses jahr keine kondition verbessern. ich falle schnell ins hungerloch auf vollgastouren. und mein kondi ist auch miserabel. wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## zwilling1606 (1. Mai 2007)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab meinen Intervall gewechselt und wiege jetzt Freitags, daher mein Stand vom 27.04
> 
> 
> 04.01.2007 91,60 kg
> ...



*ich finde es super wie du abnimmst-lieber langsam, aber dafür hälst du besser dein Gewicht und wirst dann sicher, wenn du etwas darauf achtest nicht in den Jojo-Effekt verfallen *


----------



## Black Evil (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich hab mal eine Frage, die sich jetzt nicht ganz ums Thema dreht :

Mir passiert es öfter dass ich Tage habe, an denen ich keine Power zum Biken habe. Das Rad fühlt sich an als ob ich "die Handbremse" angezogen hätte und Hände&Gesäß fangen schon nach kurzer Strecke an zu schmerzen.
Sind solch große konditionelle Schwankungen normal ? An diesen Tagen bin ich auch sonst eher schläfrig und lustlos.
Hab ihr sowas auch ? Nicht das etwas gesundheitliches dahinter steckt !

Lange Zeit habe ich dem Wind die Schuld gegeben oder die Ursache am Rad gesucht , da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es so große Schwankungen in der Tagesform geben kann.
Ha jemand ´nen Tip oder so ?


----------



## pongi (2. Mai 2007)

das gibt es schon. liegt wirklich an der tagesform. mir geht das auch des öfteren so. merk das dann auf dem rad bzw auch im kraftraum. gewichte die man sonst locker bewältigt werden dann an manchen tagen zur echten herausforderung.


----------



## Ikosa (2. Mai 2007)

mountainbiter schrieb:


> ...dass sich der Fettabbau durch Intervalltraining enorm steigern lässt. Tipps zum Intervalltraining sind schon wo anders hier im Forum gepostet. Ich werde das mal vorsichtig ausprobieren, sozusagen im Selbstversuch.



...Ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man immer wieder um die selbe Sache solche Diskussionen aufwerfen kann.

Es ist doch so einfach: Je höher die Leistung, desto höher ist auch der Kalorienverbrauch. Fertig!

Wenn jetzt Dr. "wer weiß ich denn" auftaucht, und von Fettverbrennungsmodus, in welchem man trainieren sollte, spricht, sollte man diesem schlicht eine aufs Maul geben. 
Es gibt auch keine guten oder schlechten "Futterverwerter" (Es sei denn Ihr seid krank)...


----------



## Matze. (2. Mai 2007)

> Es gibt auch keine guten oder schlechten "Futterverwerter"





Doch, die gibt´s, und zwar im Sinne von mehr verbrennen z.B. durch höhere Körpertemperatur.


----------



## pongi (2. Mai 2007)

man spricht z.b. auch von hardgainern. das sind menschen die viel futtern können und nicht viel auf die rippen bekommen dabei.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 20 Jahre
> 180 m
> 70 kg
> 8 % fettgehalt laut waage!
> ...



Sorry, aber mal was gescheites Essen damit die Energieflamme nicht gleich ausgeht.
Aber von Figur Problemen kann man bei dir nicht sprechen, also ab in die Muckibude und die Problemzonen bearbeiten und mehr Kalorien zuführen wie du verbrätst.
Das mit der Kondition kommt vonn allein wenn du länger durchhälst.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2007)

Stimmt was "Matze" und "Pongi" sagen ich gehör nämlich auch zu den sog. Hardgainern, fressen was ich will(Was ich auch tue) und nehm nix goßartig zu.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2007)

ich frsse wie ein loch...
auf der letzten tour hab ich ca 0.7 kilo pommes (war ne dorfkneipe die bloß schnitzel hatte) 3 bananen und 1 packung gummitiere (in der trikottasche). 2.5 Liter wasser. warn 90 km und trotzdem hatte ich am ende ein hungerloch so groß wie afrika...


----------



## Ikosa (2. Mai 2007)

...wenn Ihr alle so gute Futterverwerter seid, dann schreibt doch mal auf wieviel Kalorien Ihr so zu Euch nehmt. Und da gilt nicht ein besonderer Tag, sondern einmal über eine oder zwei Wochen. Denn es gilt noch immer die Regel, dass man nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr an Gewicht zu nimmt, sondern zwischen Neujahr und Weihnachten. Einfacher: Es gilt die Energiebilanz!

Und wenn ich obiges Beispiel mal aufnehme, dann gilt bei 90km (ich benötige bei 60km und 1000 hm ca. 2500 kcal.) ein Verbrauch von ca. 3750 kcal. Das sind mal eben 7,5 BicMacs zusätzlich zum Tagesbedarf. Da kommst Du mit den paar Pommes, Bananen und Gummitieren nicht sehr weit...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2007)

Also mal eins vorneweg, das was du hier futterst(dkc-live) kommt bei ner Tour bei mir nicht in die Tüte.
Bananen und Riegel, hab da mit denen von Powerbar gute Erfahrung gemacht, sind absolut okay aber keine Pommes, Bratwürste oder ähnlichen Kram zumindest net während einer Tour oder RTF.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ...wenn Ihr alle so gute Futterverwerter seid, dann schreibt doch mal auf wieviel Kalorien Ihr so zu Euch nehmt. Und da gilt nicht ein besonderer Tag, sondern einmal über eine oder zwei Wochen. Denn es gilt noch immer die Regel, dass man nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr an Gewicht zu nimmt, sondern zwischen Neujahr und Weihnachten. Einfacher: Es gilt die Energiebilanz!
> 
> Und wenn ich obiges Beispiel mal aufnehme, dann gilt bei 90km (ich benötige bei 60km und 1000 hm ca. 2500 kcal.) ein Verbrauch von ca. 3750 kcal. Das sind mal eben 7,5 BicMacs zusätzlich zum Tagesbedarf. Da kommst Du mit den paar Pommes, Bananen und Gummitieren nicht sehr weit...




Also es gab Zeiten da hab ich die Kalorien gezählt und kam auf ca. 6-7000 Kalorien pro Tag ist aber fast 15 Jahre her.
Bei 7x Training die Woche wohlgemerkt.
Heute komm ich täglich auch noch auf mindestens 4500 Kalorien pro Tag mit 4-6 mal die Woche Training, nehme es aber mit der Fresserei net so ernst da ich es nicht nötig hab, gott sei dank.
Einzigst abends hab ich die Mampferei etwas eingeschränkt und ich esse auch früher da ich festgestellt hab man schläft besser.
Sagen wir mal so ich achte etwas drauf aber nicht extrem wie so manch anderer hier.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2007)

...mal zum Thema: http://johnstonefitness.com/
Da kann ich nur sagen: Alle Achtung!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2007)

Net schlecht Herr Specht, gugg mal einer an geht doch.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2007)

oki ich hab es eingesehn.
also mehr essen ^^


----------



## Ikosa (3. Mai 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also es gab Zeiten da hab ich die Kalorien gezählt und kam auf ca. 6-7000 Kalorien pro Tag ist aber fast 15 Jahre her.
> Bei 7x Training die Woche wohlgemerkt.
> Heute komm ich täglich auch noch auf mindestens 4500 Kalorien pro Tag mit 4-6 mal die Woche Training, nehme es aber mit der Fresserei net so ernst da ich es nicht nötig hab, gott sei dank.
> Einzigst abends hab ich die Mampferei etwas eingeschränkt und ich esse auch früher da ich festgestellt hab man schläft besser.
> ...




...und was willst Du mir damit sagen?

Dass man abends nicht so viel essen sollte, weil man dann besser schlafen kann, verstehe ich, ist aber individuell verschieden. Letztlich zählt auch hier einzig und allein die Energiebilanz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. Mai 2007)

Also Jungs drückt mir die Daumen!
900 und 1 Gramm trennen mich vom Zweistelligen Gewicht.
Zum 2ten mal bin ich jetzt innerhalb der letzten Wochen so weit unten.
Bisher kam immer irgend etwas dazwischen, dass mein Gewicht wieder hoch ging...(Grillen & Bier)
Aber diesmal zähl ich auf euch,  dass ihr mir die Daumen drückt und ich nach diesem Wochenende unter der Hundert bin und bleibe

PS: Heute Abend muss ich ein Bier trinken aus feierlichen Gründen


----------



## Ikosa (3. Mai 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Heute Abend muss ich ein Bier trinken aus feierlichen Gründen




..es gibt auch alkoholfreies Bier. Jever Fun ist gar nicht schlecht, und hat ziemlich wenig kcal. Und Auto fahren kann man hinterher auch noch...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Mai 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ..es gibt auch alkoholfreies Bier. Jever Fun ist gar nicht schlecht, und hat ziemlich wenig kcal. Und Auto fahren kann man hinterher auch noch...



Wenn schon eine Sünde, dann aber auch ein Bier was mir schmeckt.
So trotz den Naturgesetzen des Bieres, hab ich es seit heute Morgen geschafft, 99,2KG
23KG sind jetzt weg, nun müssen noch 15 Weitere folgen und ich bin Glücklich


----------



## ZakMcCracken (5. Mai 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So trotz den Naturgesetzen des Bieres, hab ich es seit heute Morgen geschafft, 99,2KG - 23KG sind jetzt weg, nun müssen noch 15 Weitere folgen und ich bin Glücklich



  Glückwunsch und Respekt, 23 kg ist viel Holz!! (auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  )


----------



## de paelzer (6. Mai 2007)

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch aus der Pfalz,

für mich ging heute morgen beim Wiegen schon die Sonne auf, als es draußen noch ziemlich vernebelt war... so macht wiegen Spass! Nachdem ich letzten Samstag fast gestorben wäre, mit 109,8 kg in die Welt hinaus geschickt wurde... und damit das Fass endlich den berühmten Tropfen zuviel hatte,

geht es mir heute doch gleich viel besser. Heute morgen zeigte die Waage "nur noch" 105,9 kg an. Also ein Verlust von - 3,9 in acht Tagen. Das kann wohl nicht nur Fett sein, aber der BMI lag bei 36,64 und der Fettanteil bei 34 %, zum Vergleich letzte Woche BMI 38 (Adipositas 2) und der Fettanteil bei 36 %. Also habe ich neben Wasser auch Fett verloren. Sehr erfreulich.

Meine 1200 kcal bzw. 1500 kcal habe ich acht Tage durchgehalten, und was sehr erstaunlich war, ohne zu hungern. Ich war immer gut satt, viel Obst und Gemüse, viele Kartoffeln, viel Fisch, fast kein Fleisch, und bei Wurst nur gekochter Schinken, ich habe keinen Käse gegessen, keinen Schluck Alkohol, was mir sehr schwer gefallen ist, nachdem ich die letzten Jahre in der Woche mind. mal ne halbe Kiste Bier weggeputzt habe... beim Grillen gabs Salat, Kartoffeln, keine Würstchen... war nicht einfach.

Die Übersicht aus der Kalorien - Zähl - Software, die sich sehr bewährt hat, das hilft ungemein, den Überblich zu behalten... kann ich nur empfehlen. Sorry für die Darstellung...

Datum	Kcal	Fett	KH	Eiweiß	Gewicht	Körperfett	Bemerkung
28.04.2007	1199	4	253	37	109,8	36	bmi 38,05 bmr 9252 / 60 min Indoor - Programm 1
29.04.2007	1197	2	258	42			50 km MTB Pfälzer Wald Ausdauer - Kraft - Grundlagen
30.04.2007	1143	23	197	32			10 km leichtes Nordic Walking
01.05.2007	1438	17	262	53			40 km MTB Ausdauer - Kraft - Grundlagen
02.05.2007	1314	40	191	48			Regeneration kein Sport
03.05.2007	1498	27	210	74			35 km MTB Kraft - Ausdauer
04.05.2007	1658	41	252	87			Regeneration kein Sport
05.05.2007	1152	6	201	74			50 km MTB Pfälzer Wald Ausdauer - Kraft - Grundlagen
06.05.2007	586	15	52	57	105,9	34	bmi 36,64


Ich habe erstaunlicherweise ungemein viel Sport und Bewegung geschafft, was mich sehr viel Arbeit und Durchhaltevermögen gekostet hat (der Hintern beim Sitzen auf dem Rad tat weh und vom vom Walken hatte ich schon nach der Hälfte der Strecke Blasen an den Füssen), aber mit ein paar Freunden zusammen habe ich die vielen Krisen beim Training gut meistern können, also nehmt immer mal ein paar Leute mit, das motiviert noch ne ganze Ecke mehr zu machen, als man kann und will.

Aber ich muss auch sehen, dass ich das Programm die nächste Zeit nun auch so durchhalten muss und kann... das wird die große Herausforderung. Wenn ich aber immer auch ein bißchen was an Gewicht verliere, dann ist die Motivation natürlich auch groß, sich zu schinden...

Die Vorstellung, dass ich die nächste Woche 3,9 kg weniger mit mir und beim Sport rumschleppe, ist sehr angenehm... bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auswirkt.

So mal als Update vom Pälzer,

viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Wiegen am kommenden Sontag.


----------



## Sikk (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo mal wieder,
weiss garnicht, was ich jetzt schreiben soll. Hab 800g abgenommen seit Dienstag und gestern einen Ladetag eingebaut, weil ich heute meinen ersten Bikemarathon mitgemacht habe. In Schotten. Die 28km haben mir auch voll gereicht  Der nächste wird erst in Willingen sein, bis dahin habe ich bestimmt noch ein Kilo runter.


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.8kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbaer_078 (6. Mai 2007)

Servus zusammen! Hab grad erst den Beitrag gesehen - würde gern auch noch in die Diskussionen mit einsteigen 
Durch eine Bandscheibenproblematik musste ich gezwungenermaßen abnehmen - habe es jetzt innerhalb von ca. 2 Monaten geschafft, von 100 Kg. auf 83 Kg zu kommen - der Fettgehalt sank von 26, % auf 19,5 % 
Mein Ziel ist (war) es, bis zum 29.6. auf 79,9 KG zu kommen - bis zum 1.8. sollen dann nochmal 5 Kg runter...Endgewicht soll dann bei 74,9 KG bei 1,84 m liegen!
Mfg


----------



## sekt88 (9. Mai 2007)

Mittwoch Update:  41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45
09.04.2007----->81.00
16.04.2007----->81.00
23.04.2007----->80.25 I am ready for Gardasee!
30.04.2007----->81
09.05.2007----->79.5

Ziel
01.07.2007----->75 kg oder 6% Korper fett. (Bin jetzt bei 8.35% laut 10 stelle faltmessung bei SportsMedizinische Klinik FFM)


----------



## sekt88 (12. Mai 2007)

das mit KEINERLEI crunches oder abdominales arbeit: nur kniebeugen, kreuzheben und klimmzuge


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Mai 2007)

So hab es geschafft, auf 98,3Kg zu sinken , trotz eines frischaufgenommenen 12std "büro" tages.
Der Ergometer hat sich bei mir bezahlt gemacht, bei dem Wetter....


----------



## Sikk (13. Mai 2007)

Bin ja schon wieder dran.
Letzte Woche waren es ja nur 600 Gramm, wie konnte ich mich da verrechnen? Diese Woche waren es aber 800, die ich mir letzten Sonntag in Schotten aus den Rippen geleiert habe.
Ansonsten ists blöd zur Zeit, immer nur Regen macht keinen Spaß irgendwie  

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk


----------



## Matze. (14. Mai 2007)

> Ansonsten ists blöd zur Zeit, immer nur Regen macht keinen Spaß irgendwie




Bei mir ist seit einer Woche tollstes Wetter , ich gehe jetzt gleich raus und mache noch eine Runde , bevor heute Abend der große Regen kommt.
Tolle Leistung, die du da seit 01.01. vollbracht hast, weiter so


----------



## Markus K (18. Mai 2007)

Heute war hier endlich auch nochmal gutes Wetter. Mann, das war ne harte Zeit. Wegen dem Wetter musste ich fast 2 Wochen Pause einlegen. Ich habe mir zwar vorgenommen, bei schlechtem Wetter in den Kraftraum zu gehen, aber war dann doch immer zu faul. Radfahren macht einfach 10x mehr Spaß. Trotzdem muss ich mich mal irgendwann dazu aufraffen. Muskelmasse erhöht den Energieumsatz ja doch um Einiges.

Inzwischen habe ich die Salami (ca. 30% Fett) aus meinem Kühlschrank verbannt. Stattdessen esse ich Lachsschinken (nur 2 % Fett, aber leider 3x so teuer).

Grüsse


----------



## Sikk (20. Mai 2007)

Das hat sich ja mal gelohnt diese Woche: 1.2kg. Allerdings habe ich seit Donnerstag die Grippe, das zehrt irgendwie aus. Um mich selbst zu trösten, habe ich gestern sogar Nutellabrötchen gegessen und trotzdem hats mich noch 200g runtergehauen.
Morgen muss ich aber wieder fit sein, da bin ich 'auf Seminar' wie es so schön heisst  Geschäftsreise. Bei uns heisst das aber Training und ich bin selbst sehr daran interessiert. Bin schon gespannt, wie ich dort Essen kann und werde.

Kann es sein, dass die Runde hier ein wenig schmaler geworden ist? Also im Sinne von Anzahl? Oder seid ihr alle schon am Ziel?


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg
20.05.   96.0kg -> -1.2kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk




...und noch viel weiter


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich habe festgestellt, dass mir zum Abnehmen die nötige Diziplin fehlt. Auch sonst lebe ich relativ undizipliniert und war bislang davon auch überzeugt. 
Doch mittlerweile bin ich reif genug (?) und habe erkannt dass diese Lebensweise zwar schön ist, aber entsprechende Nachteile hat.
Zu Beginn meines Studiums mußte ich auch deshalb die ein oder andere Extrarunde drehen und wiege mindestens 15 Kilo zuviel.

Grund meiner Erklärung ist, weil ich glaube das genau an diesem Punkt angesetzt werden muß um einen langfristigen Erfolg zu haben. Ich nehme mal an, dass dieses Problem bei vielen Übergewichtigen vorliegt und grundsätzlich mal erwähnt werden sollte.
Bei einigen bring ein gesundheitlicher Einbruch die Erkenntnis und die Motivation, bei anderen ist es die Trennung vom Partner oder sonstige Lebenskrisen.

Aber wie entgegnet man mal am besten diesem Problem und setzt es für sich positiv um ? Irgendwelche Tips ? Psychotherapie ? (letzteres kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich in absehbarer Zeit eine Verbeamtung anstrebe)


----------



## Ikosa (20. Mai 2007)

...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du alleine lebst. Einfachstes Mittel um abzunehmen wenn die Disziplin fehlt, ist, Nahrungsmittel die Fett machen einfach nicht oder nur in sehr geringen Mengen einzukaufen. Angefangen bei Alkohol und aufgehört bei Schokolade und Chips...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (20. Mai 2007)

...den inneren schweinehund an die leine legen.


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2007)

Ich bin so ein Mensch, für den Essen&Trinken eine Art Pause und Erholung von den alltäglichen Problemen darstellt. Zwar geht dies auch beim radeln, aber der heilsame Effekt auf die Psyche ist ungleich größer. 
Je größer meine Probleme und Belastungen, desto fetter werde ich. Auch der Alkoholkonsum (Bier) steigt dann immer gewaltig an. Auch neige ich immer unter Schlafstörungen.
Gern würde ich mich mal um eine Psychotherapie bemühen, möchte mir aber wie sschon erwähnt meine beruflichen Perspektiven nicht verderben.


----------



## michi the 3rd (20. Mai 2007)

ich war drei wochen jetzt doch sehr faul und hab fast nix getan und gestern war ich auch noch gut      -> mass und wiege 75 kg???!!! sprich, ich hab 8 kg abgenommen und irgendwie 4 vom nixtun???!!! muss mich gleich nochmal auf ne andere waage stellen...


----------



## michi the 3rd (20. Mai 2007)

ja, die andere waage sagt das gleiche. 75 kg... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn du keinen trifftigen Grund für deinen Gewichtsverlust erkennst, würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen. Einfach so acht Kilo zu verlieren ist eigendlich nicht normal.
Oder hast du täglich 4 Nummern geschoben und nur von Luft und Liebe gelebt ??


----------



## michi the 3rd (20. Mai 2007)

na, des hab i net...  
8kg hab i ja net auf einmal verloren. hab bis vor 3 wochen 4 kg abgenommen und jetzt halt wieder 4 im laufe der zeit. mei, hab mein essen halt umgestellt... anscheinend macht das doch einiges aus. so faul war i ja a net, a paar mal beim windsurfen und radln war ich ja...
aber i war halt trotzdem verwundert. passt eh!
habe die ehre!


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. Mai 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> hab mein essen halt umgestellt... anscheinend macht das doch einiges aus.



ich würde sagen... so 90% macht das aus


----------



## Mais (20. Mai 2007)

ich bin dem ziel noch kein stück näher gekommen....
es ist zum kotzen - wenn man entweder keine zeit hat sich "richtig" zu ernähren
oder wenn man zeit hat einfach keine ressourcen da sind um eben jenes zu erledigen... ergo: immernoch zw. 89,8kg und 90,5 (morgens/abends) 
ich freue mich aber auf den tag an dem ich die für mich psychologisch wichtige 87er marke erreiche


----------



## Markus K (21. Mai 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du alleine lebst. Einfachstes Mittel um abzunehmen wenn die Disziplin fehlt, ist, Nahrungsmittel die Fett machen einfach nicht oder nur in sehr geringen Mengen einzukaufen. Angefangen bei Alkohol und aufgehört bei Schokolade und Chips...



Man sollte nie mit leerem Magen einkaufen gehen. Wenn man nämlich hungrig durch die Regale geht, fällt es einem ungleich schwerer, die Finger von den süßen Sachen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (21. Mai 2007)

Hab mir vorgenommen in der nächsten Zeit weniger Alk zu konsumieren,geht rein ernährungstechnisch alkoholfreies Bier zum abnehmen oder soll ich komplett auf das feine Blonde verzichten ?


----------



## Black Evil (21. Mai 2007)

Ansonsten ist Bier doch recht gesund ! Alkohol hat sogar noch mehr Kalorien als Fett. Demzufolge sollte alkfreies Bier weniger haben als normales.


----------



## Jako (21. Mai 2007)

hi, alkoholfreies bier geht gut....ich trinke franziskaner weißbier alkoholfrei 0,5l haben 110 kcal und 0.0% fett (apfelschorle hat genauso viel kcal) ein "echtes" weißbier hat 230 kcal. gruß jako


----------



## Mais (21. Mai 2007)

Geht ja doch vorwärts.
Kam eben aus der Schule heim und die küche ist voll mit bananen,äpfeln,nektarinen,grapefruit,salat,tomaten,radieschen und anderem grünzeugs, vollkornspaghetti (sättigt schneller -> man isst weniger) , vollkorn brot
das einzige was noch fehlt ist magerquark 

hab ich mich schwer gefreut,dass die frau mama das alles eingekauft hat was ich ihr gestern so gesagt hab :-D

bin also optimistisch,dass die pfunde jetzt anfangen zu purzeln....
was erbsen für einen sättigungsfaktor haben hätte ich nie gedacht...aber nach einer portion erbsen,karotten,1 kartoffel und nem stück (50g) geflügel hab ich kapituliert und mir lieber noch ne halbe grapefruit reingepfiffen...
wenn das so weitergeht brech ich noch meinen alten 18kg in 3 monaten rekord...
man wird berichten


----------



## Matze. (21. Mai 2007)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Hab mir vorgenommen in der nächsten Zeit weniger Alk zu konsumieren,geht rein ernährungstechnisch alkoholfreies Bier zum abnehmen oder soll ich komplett auf das feine Blonde verzichten ?



Das bringt sogar den doppelten Effekt. Der Alk hat nicht nur viele Kcal ( 1Liter ist ja schnell gesoffen ) sondern macht auch noch Hunger.


----------



## pongi (21. Mai 2007)

sogar 3 fach: alk verlangsamt den stoffwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (21. Mai 2007)

Bier, und dazu soll auch das alkoholfreie Bier gehören fördert durch die im Hopfen enthaltenen pflanzlichen Östrogene die "typisch weibliche" Fetteinlagerung - sagt zumindest der Pollmer, und dem kann man das nun glauben oder auch nicht.
Und: Ethanol 7kcal/g, Fett 9kcal/g
Und fett wird man nicht durch den Alkohol primär, da dieser sofort verstoffwechselt wird, sondern durch die nachgeschobenen über dem Bedarf liegenden Fressalien. Aber eigentlich ist das wurscht, da derjenige der zuviel säuft und frißt im Ergebnis einfach krank und fett wird. 
Mahlzeit!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. Mai 2007)

Dass kann man so nicht sagen, wenn man nur genug Bier trinkt (mindetsens 2,5Liter) hat man am nächsten tag Bierschieß und man nimmt ab, sogar wenn man zum Bier ne riesen Pizza gegessen hat  
Gesund kann das zwar nicht sien aber man nimmt nicht zu  
Und bevor die Fragen kommen, nein so hab ich nicht nur meine mitlerwiele 25Kg abgenommen 
PS: Zur Zeit pendle ich zwischen 97 und 99KG obwohl ich Arbeiten muss und Abends keine Lust hab mich länger als 30min aufn Hometrainer zusetzen.


----------



## Matze. (21. Mai 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> sogar 3 fach: alk verlangsamt den stoffwechsel



Das wird zwar immer wieder gesagt, aber ich konnte noch keine sichere Quelle dafür finden, es erscheint mir auch nicht so arg logisch, denn langsamer Stoffwechsel würde ja mehr frieren bedeuten, ob das so stimmt weiß ich nicht, da würde ich jetzt nicht so viel darauf geben.




> Dass kann man so nicht sagen, wenn man nur genug Bier trinkt (mindetsens 2,5Liter) hat man am nächsten tag Bierschieß und man nimmt ab, sogar wenn man zum Bier ne riesen Pizza gegessen hat




Ich hatte noch nie Bierschiß, höchstens Bierkoffer 





> Gesund kann das zwar nicht sien aber man nimmt nicht zu



Warum nicht  Du mußt die Regelkreise des Körpers auch mal fordern, sonst wird denen langweilig und sie spinnen rum (Allergien).


----------



## Jako (21. Mai 2007)

der körper behandelt alkohol als gift und befasst sich ausschließlich mit dem abbau von diesem - auch bei einer negativen energiebilanz. wenn man keinen alkohol getrunken hätte, würde sich der körper mit dem abbau von anderen "giften" (fett) beschäftigen - und man würde abnehmen. gruß jako


----------



## Matze. (22. Mai 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> der körper behandelt alkohol als gift und befasst sich ausschließlich mit dem abbau von diesem - auch bei einer negativen energiebilanz. wenn man keinen alkohol getrunken hätte, würde sich der körper mit dem abbau von anderen "giften" (fett) beschäftigen - und man würde abnehmen. gruß jako




Da wurde aber jetzt einiges von Dir durcheinandergeworfen, und völlig falsch interpretiert/verstanden .
Der Körper befaßt sich "unter anderem" mit dem Abbau von Alkohol, die anderen Stoffwechselprozesse finden trotzdem statt, oder erfrierst Du bei Alkoholgenuß . 
Übrigens mit "Abbau" ist wiederum eine Enzymausschüttung gemeint, dieses Enzym verarbeitet den Alk. 
Das Fett wiederum ist kein Gift, sondern lebensnotwendig , die Kalorien die Fett, KH´s, Eiweiß und Alk haben, haben nichts mit Gift und Giftabbau zu tun, sondern gehören zu den natürlichen Stoffwechselprozessen dazu.


----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2007)

guten morgen, deshalb habe ich ja auch "gift" bei fett in anführungszeichen gesetzt, ich habe mich halt sehr einfach ausgedrückt. kennst du das sprichwort
"den säufer und den hurenbock den friert es auch im dicksten rock"  
alkoholkonsum verringert bei negativer energiebilanz den erfolg sein gewicht zu reduzieren. einverstanden ? gruß jako


----------



## Ikosa (22. Mai 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> ... oder erfrierst Du bei Alkoholgenuß .
> ...



...gar nicht abwägig. Durch die Gefäßerweiterungen nach Alkoholkonsum wird ein Erfrieren beschleunigt...


----------



## Markus K (23. Mai 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Dass kann man so nicht sagen, wenn man nur genug Bier trinkt (mindetsens 2,5Liter) hat man am nächsten tag Bierschieß und man nimmt ab, sogar wenn man zum Bier ne riesen Pizza gegessen hat
> Gesund kann das zwar nicht sien aber man nimmt nicht zu
> Und bevor die Fragen kommen, nein so hab ich nicht nur meine mitlerwiele 25Kg abgenommen
> PS: Zur Zeit pendle ich zwischen 97 und 99KG obwohl ich Arbeiten muss und Abends keine Lust hab mich länger als 30min aufn Hometrainer zusetzen.




Alkohol entwässert den Körper. Was du da abnimmst ist lediglich Wasser. Nach ein paar Tagen wirst du also wieder mehr wiegen.


----------



## Black Evil (23. Mai 2007)

Oder man kündigt seine Arbeit und fängt an richtig hardcore zu saufen ! War mal vom Zivildienst bei einem Typen zH. der hat mir erzählt er war früher mal Fregattenkapitän bei der Marine gewesen und auch so kräftig wie ich gewesen. Aber seit ihn seine Olle mit ´nem anderen beschissen hat und mit dem jetzt in seinem renovierten Resthof lebt, kann er nur noch saufen.
Der Typ war ganz gut dünn und hatte immer einen Eimer neben dem Bett stehen.


----------



## Black Evil (24. Mai 2007)

Hab heute davon gehört, dass man für den Fettabbau den Stoffwechsel mit Koffeein begünstigen kann. Weiß da einer von euch mehr drüber ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Mai 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hab heute davon gehört, dass man für den Fettabbau den Stoffwechsel mit Koffeein begünstigen kann. Weiß da einer von euch mehr drüber ??



Koffein dient ausserdem als "doping" da man mehr leistung erzielt wie sonst, was wiederum zu einene höheren kalorien verbraucht führt und ausserdem bekommt man sofern man koffein nicht gewöhnt ist einen höheren puls...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Mai 2007)

Na das kann ich als eingefleischter Kaffee Junkie nur bestätigen, Stoffwechsel wird schneller und man setzt net so leicht an. 
Was ja  ein durchaus gewünschter Nebeneffekt ist. 
Wobei es mit einer oder zwei Tassen am Tag nicht getan ist.....
Gruß Stolli


----------



## Boardercrime (25. Mai 2007)

Grüntee soll auch gut sein, beschleunigt den Stoffwechsel...


----------



## Black Evil (25. Mai 2007)

Ich kenn da nämlich einen der nimmt Koffeein in Tablettenform. 
Auf ´ner Tour hatte er gestern welche dabei und als wir ´ne Rast gemacht haben und ich einigermaßen platt war hat er mir eine angeboten. Als ich mir das Teil eingeklingt habe, konnte ich wieder mit voll-power die Strecke zurück fahren. Saupraktisch für unterwegs und ich fand es eigendlich richtig gut ! Is ja nur Koffeein !


----------



## Sikk (27. Mai 2007)

Koffeintabletten habe ich auch schonmal genommen. Das kann man sehr unterschiedlich sehen. Immerhin kann man die ganz normal in der Apotheke kaufen und könnte das Koffein ja auch in der gleichen Menge an Kaffee oder anderen Getränken zu sich nehmen.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass die Tabletten doch zu sehr verführen und man sich sehr schnell daran gewöhnt. Ich habe nach einiger Zeit immer höhere Dosen nehmen müssen (drei bis vier gleichzeitig) nur um den Level zu halten oder morgens überhaupt aus dem Bett zu kommen.

Laut Beipackzettel kann Koffein süchtig machen und plötzliches absetzen führt zu starken Kopfschmerzen und Depressionen. Ich hatte beides, nachdem ich gemerkt hatte, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann und habe mich langsam entwöhnt, also die Dosis verringert.

Du musst Deinen Kumpel jetzt nicht gleich zur Drogenberatung schicken. Wenn er  die Tabletten teilt und das Zeug nicht ständig schluckt, sollte das kein Problem sein, wie gesagt, sonst dürfte es ja auch nicht frei verkauft werden.

Aber mal zu meiner Statistik: Ich habe es diese Woche geschafft, ein Pfund zu zu nehmen. Blöd: Mein Hotel war eher eine Pension, das Frühstück war sehr Kohlenhydratlastig, da hatte ich wenig Chancen. Und auch mittags gab es wenig Unterstützung.

Macht nichts, das Gesamtergebnis stimmt, nur nicht aufgeben 


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg
20.05.   96.0kg -> -1.2kg
27.05.   96.5kg -> +0.5kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk




...und noch viel weiter


----------



## Manuel79 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe lange gehadert mit mir, mein Gewicht hier zu posten.
Nicht, das ich jetzt extrem kräftig bin, sondern wohl eher nicht der gute Abnehmer. War früher irgendwie alles leichter.. *schwelginderVergangenheit*

Also:

frische 28 Jahre bei 91,2 kg

  -Anfang-

29.05.2007 - 91,2 kg

   -Ziel-

20.06.2007 - 85   kg


Dann bin ich erstmal auf Dienstreisen in ein Land, wo es nichts mit Diäten ist.
Land der Burger und Fastfoodketten... .

Anschließend weiter bis auf 78 kg

mal sehen ob es klappt.

Meinen Mitleidenden und ergeizigen Mitstreitern ein kräftiges: Teu, teu, teu. 

Manuel


----------



## pongi (29. Mai 2007)

ich weiß nicht was immer alle mit Amiland haben. Man kann auch dort ganz normal essen gehen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Mai 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe lange gehadert mit mir, mein Gewicht hier zu posten.
> Nicht, das ich jetzt extrem kräftig bin, sondern wohl eher nicht der gute Abnehmer. War früher irgendwie alles leichter.. *schwelginderVergangenheit*
> ...




Es liegt immer nur an einem selber ob man alles mitnimmt was angeboten wird.
Denn letzt endlich entscheidest du selber ob du dir Grünfutter oder nen Doppelwopper reindrückst. 
Pongi hats schon richtig erkannt, auch bei de Ami´s kann man richtig gesund futtern, war zwar selber noch nie da weiß das aber von Freunden die schon drüben über´n großen Teich waren. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## pisskopp (30. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub euch nix, Die Deutschen sind die fettesten von Europa.

Worum gehts hier eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (30. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Mein Tourenkollege redet immerzu davon dass wenn die *Fettzellen* einmal da sind, sie nur schrumpfen können aber nie verschwinden. Er meint das so : Wenn man zunimmt vermehren sich die *Fettzellen*. Nimmt man dann ab, würden diese nur schrumpfen, aber wie gesagt nicht verschwinden und immer ihr "Recht" fordern. So begründet er den Jojo-Effekt. Wer einmal fett war wird sein Gewicht immer schwerer halten können als jemand der schon immer das gleiche Gewicht hatte.  

Stimmt das ?? Hat diese These was mit der Realität zu tun ? Gibt es diese "Fettzellen" überhaupt ?


----------



## Manuel79 (30. Mai 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Es liegt immer nur an einem selber ob man alles mitnimmt was angeboten wird.
> Denn letzt endlich entscheidest du selber ob du dir Grünfutter oder nen Doppelwopper reindrückst.
> Pongi hats schon richtig erkannt, auch bei de Ami´s kann man richtig gesund futtern, war zwar selber noch nie da weiß das aber von Freunden die schon drüben über´n großen Teich waren.
> Gruß
> Stolli




Morgen! 

Das ist mir schon klar, will mein bis dahin reduziertes Gewicht ja auch halten. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das ich in den 1 1/2 Wochen was abnehmen werde. Ziel ist: Gewicht halten. Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, weil mir das meiste in den USA ehrlich gesagt nichtmal schmeckt. Gab es morgens immer Muffins, Bagles, Schokosoße, gebratener Schinken in Fett etc... das ist für mich morgens nichts (ist wohl auch gut so).
Angeblich wäre mein Idealgewicht irgendwas um die 78 kg, allerdings sehe ich da aus wie ein Gras im Wind. 83 kg war mein absolutes Wohlfühlgewicht und das möchte ich gerne wieder haben. Habe schon die Leute in unserer Kantine (arbeite in der Hotellerie / Gastronomie) gebeten, ein wenig mehr auf ausgewogene Ernährung (mal Salat etc.) zu achten (kenne die Leute, daher kann man ja nett fragen) und nicht nur Pommes, Würstchen und fettiges auf den Tisch zu bringen. Das ist leider der Hauptteil des Mittagessens und um immer ausserhalb zu essen, bin ich leider nicht wohlhabend genug. Sollte das in der Kantine nicht klappen, werde ich mir eben die Mühe machen müssen, mein Mittagessen den Abend zuvor entsprechend vorzubereiten. Aber dann weiß man wenigstens, was man isst. 

Manuel


----------



## Ikosa (30. Mai 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Mein Tourenkollege redet immerzu davon dass wenn die *Fettzellen* einmal da sind, sie nur schrumpfen können aber nie verschwinden. Er meint das so : Wenn man zunimmt vermehren sich die *Fettzellen*. Nimmt man dann ab, würden diese nur schrumpfen, aber wie gesagt nicht verschwinden und immer ihr "Recht" fordern. So begründet er den Jojo-Effekt. Wer einmal fett war wird sein Gewicht immer schwerer halten können als jemand der schon immer das gleiche Gewicht hatte.
> 
> Stimmt das ?? Hat diese These was mit der Realität zu tun ? Gibt es diese "Fettzellen" überhaupt ?




Die Anzahl der Fettzellen im Körper ist genetisch bestimmt. Fertig!
Den Jojo-Effekt gibt es nicht. Wer nach der Diät (vor allem Crash-Diät, bei diesen verliert man auch Muskelmasse) über das ursprüngliche Gewicht zu nimmt, hat schlicht Muskelmasse verloren, und somit seinen GU (Grundumsatz) verringert. Daraus ergibt sich eine positive Energiebilanz und man nimmt zu.
Dein Kumpel redet Mist!
Du solltest nicht alles glauben


----------



## Black Evil (30. Mai 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Fettzellen im Körper ist genetisch bestimmt. Fertig!
> Den Jojo-Effekt gibt es nicht. Wer nach der Diät (vor allem Crash-Diät, bei diesen verliert man auch Muskelmasse) über das ursprüngliche Gewicht zu nimmt, hat schlicht Muskelmasse verloren, und somit seinen GU (Grundumsatz) verringert. Daraus ergibt sich eine positive Energiebilanz und man nimmt zu.
> Dein Kumpel redet Mist!
> Du solltest nicht alles glauben



 Das heißt also ich habe meinen Körper durch meine Gewichtszunahme von etwa 20kg in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht für immer und ewig zu einer fettsüchtigen Fressmaschine umfunktioniert...? Dann bin ich ja froh !
Die Sache mit dem Verlust der Muskelmasse is mir auch bewußt und ich versuche schon seit längerem meinen Grundumsatz durch mehr biken zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig weniger bzw. bewußter und richtiger zu essen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin 47 Jahre alt (eigentlich früher nur Gelegenheitsfahrer, da ich mich andersweitig sportlich betätige ich bin Fußbaltrainer   und spiele noch aktiv in einer AH-Mannschaft

Gewicht 01.01.07 101 kg
            .... schwankt zwischen 98-100 kg
            20.04.07 102 kg

Nachdem ich mir beim Fußballtraining zum Xten Mal das Knie verdreht habe und deshalb eine Pause einlegen muß, mußt ich etwas tun, damit das Gewicht nicht in noch höhere Gefilde steigt.
Momentan fahre ich 4 mal in der Woche wenn es die Zeit erlaubt (hat die letzten 4 Wochen gut funktioniert  )

Mo 1,5h - 2h  ca. 30 - 40 km
Mi 1,5h - 2h  ca. 30 - 40 km
Do 1,5h - 2h  ca. 30 - 40 km
Sa 3,0h - 4h  ca. 60 - 70 km
Di. und Freitag bin ich noch auf dem Fußballplatz   
Bevor die Frage kommt --- Ja ich habe ein Zuhause und bin glücklich verheiratet (20 Jahre !!)

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Ikosa (30. Mai 2007)

...pfft, wenn man zaubern kann, ist das ja auch keine Kunst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (30. Mai 2007)

so, bin jetzt bei 73 kg angekommen. langsam reichts aber... mein tipp für diejenigen, die noch keinen pulsmesser mit kalorienverbauchanzeige habe: kauft euch einen! es muss kein teurer sein, aber halbwegs was vernünftiges. das treibt einen an, immer a bissl mehr bzw. ein bestimmtes pensum an kalorien zu verbrauchen... bewegt euch regelmäßig und achtet auf die ernährung. ab und zu ne sünde ist def. erlaubt, aber nicht übertreiben! wenn jetzt noch das fett weg wär, wärs perfekt! naja, am ball bleiben heißt die devise... 
greetzle michi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
da hast du einen sehr interessanten Thread eröffnet.

Ich habe auch mit meinem Gewicht zu kämpfen.
Ich habe im März06 ein Bike gekauft. Da hatte ich ein Gewicht von ca.93kg bei 1,78m Körpergröße.
1.200km und 9 Monate später hatte ich dann ein Gewicht von 87,70kg.
Nein, ich habe nicht geworfen, ich bin einfach nur gefahren .

Das war Anfang des Jahres. Im Moment bin ich bei 78kg (Wunschgewicht:68/69 kg)

In diesem Jahr bin ich schon 1.600km (32 davon im Rennbetrieb ) gefahren.
Ich habe diesen Gewichtsverlust so zu 90% dem Biken zu verdanken. Die restlichen 10% sind durch kleine Veränderungen der Ernährung zuzuschreiben.

ICH sage nicht, dass man auf ALLES Süße und Salzige verzichten muss, aber einschränken sollte man es schon, außer man fährt jeden tag so 6/7 Stunden.

Es wurde schon oft von der Energiebilanz geredet.
Wenn man mehr Kalorien verbraucht, als man zu sich nimmt, kann man doch nur abnehmen, oder nicht?

Ich würde auch sagen, dass man seine Essgewohnheiten (fast) automatisch umstellt, wenn man viel fährt. Zumindest war es bei mir so.

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich Döner, McDonalds/Burger King-Essen, Pommes, Curywurst, usw. selten bis nie esse. Außerdem trinke ich keinen Alkohol und lehne auch sonst jede Form von Drogen ab.
Was tut man nicht alles für seine Gesundheit .

Gruß: Race-Kralle


----------



## Black Evil (30. Mai 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass man seine Essgewohnheiten (fast) automatisch umstellt, wenn man viel fährt. Zumindest war es bei mir so.


Das würde ich auch sagen. Hab ich auch schonmal angesprochen, aber da meinten einige, sie würden bei mehr Training auch mehr essen.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich Döner, McDonalds/Burger King-Essen, Pommes, Curywurst, usw. selten bis nie esse. Außerdem trinke ich keinen Alkohol und lehne auch sonst jede Form von Drogen ab.


Hats du vorher auch schon derart abstinent gelebt ? 
Döner ess ich aus speziellen Gründen garnicht. McDonald´s & Co kommt schon vor - ca. 1 mal im Monat. Aber Pommes und vor allem Currywurst würde ich auf 3 mal im Monat schätzen. Bier jeden 2. Tag oder eine Kiste pro Woche.


----------



## sn87 (30. Mai 2007)

Bei mir ists definitiv so, je mehr ich trainiere, desto mehr ess ich. Des ist bei mir aber Gott sei Dank net weiter tragisch.. nur pendelt mein Gewicht immer zwischen 57.5-60.0kg (oft eine Differenz von 2.5kg an einem Tag). Oft plagt mich auch ein bissl der Heißhunger.. den muss ich noch bissl in den Griff bekommen. Bei 170 Körpergröße ist das aber alles im grünen Bereich.. wobei ich eventuell noch ein wenig in Richtung 55-57kg tendieren würde.. mal sehen.


Was ich mir seit über einem Jahr schon abgewöhnt hab, ist das typische Fast-Foodessen ála McDonalds & Dönerstandl. Erstens kauft ma da qualitativen Dreck für teures Geld und ungsund ists obendrein auch noch. Um die Kohle kauf ich mir lieber gute Bio-Lebensmittel / Obst. Schmeckt erstens viiiiieeeelllll besser und ist auch gesundheitlich kein glatter Selbstmord .

Aja und mitn Alkohol hab ich auch scho seit Silvester nix mehr zu tun ghabt.. ist zwar Anfangs nicht leicht (vor allem dem "Gruppenzwang" zu widerstehen), aber im Endeffekt wieder gesünder und günstiger


----------



## PhyrePh0X (30. Mai 2007)

Moin, 

poste nun auchmal meine Daten und mein Ziel, damit man mich darauf später festnageln kann 

Alter: 26
Grösse: 1,94 m
Gewicht: 110 kg

Wunschgewicht: 90 kg (wollen mal sachlich bleiben) bis spätestens Ende 2007.




"Ausstattung":
Crossrad Cube Limited Cross
Pulsuhr Sigma Onyx Fit
Jede Menge Zeit (Student )

Ort: Berlin
Training: Fahrt zur Uni und zur Arbeit (jeweils ca 30 km hin und zurück) 5x die Woche und grössere Strecken am Wochenende. 
Protokolliere alles in mehrere Excel Tabellen, will dafür aber noch ne Webseite basteln auf der ich alles bequem eingeben kann und mir schön Graphen erstellt werden 

Wünsche allen Mitstreitern viel Erfolg! Und allen erfolgreichen Abnehmern hier in der Runde wünsche ich dass es so bleibt 

mfg PhoX


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Mai 2007)

Södele! Da bin ich wieder! Wollte mal ein Update posten und gleichzeitig mein "Instrument und Technik" nennen, die mir dabei helfen sollen :

1.) - Instrument: Cube Stereo K18 mit bisher ca. 500 km
2.) - Technik: Ciclosport HAC 4 Pro (für den Brustgurt muss ich mir am We noch
       eine Batterie kaufen, damit ich da ein genaueres Bild in Bikeexperience
       schreiben kann)

Ansonsten SPD- Clickies, Bell Sweep XC-Helm und einen Camelbak- Rucksack und eine momentan sehr stark ausgeprägte Motivation.

Mein Tipp: Auf nem Zettel seine Motivationsgründe schreiben und irgendwohin hängen (muss ja nicht gleich jeder sehen), so das man bei nem Motivationsdurchhänger sich nochmal vor Augen führen kann, warum man das macht. Bisher habe ich den Zettel noch nicht gebraucht, wäre aber auch recht heftig, wenn ich das jetzt schon bräuchte.

Mein Training: Mo, Di, Do, Sa und So hauptsächlich GA1 und GA2, Am Wochenende eingebaute KA- und SK- Sequenzen.
Meine "Hausstrecke" besteht mittlerweile aus 40 km. Hauptsächlich Waldwege mit einigen Trails dazwischen, um das Training abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten. Im letzten Drittel kommen Anstiege im regelmäßigen Wechsel mit flachen Strecken, so das man eigentlich auch KA- Einheiten mit anschließender GA1 gut machen kann. 

Unter der Woche fahre ich meist alleine, weil es in meiner Ecke nicht gerade viele Biker gibt (Lich, Butzbach und Hungen), am Wochenende mit einem Arbeitskollegen und in 5 Wochen vielleicht mit einem Freund auf nem Epic.

Ansonsten führe ich zu meiner Kontrolle ein ungefähres Ernährungsbuch (das Programm heißt KaLoMa und ist kostenlos im Internet zu bekommen. Nicht sehr genau, aber es hilft einem beim Überblick und ungefähren Kalorienzählen) und ein Trainingsbuch (BikeXperience. Ebenfalls im Internet kostenfrei). Das hilft mir, eine Übersicht zu behalten.

Meine erste Hürde werde ich am Wochenende wohl vor mir haben:

Freitag ist Feiern mit Freunden angesagt. Da fließt normalerweise immer gut Becks, Corona etc. Habe mir ein Limit von zwei Becks vorgenommen und versuche das entsprechend in meinem Plan einzubinden. Der Rest wird wahrscheinlich mit nichtalkoholischen und nicht süßen Getränken sein. Mal sehen was das so ist.

An dieser Stelle zwei Fragen dazu:

1.) Welche nichtalkoholischen und nicht extrem zuckerreichen Getränke würdet ihr
     empfehlen?
     - KiBa etc.?

Danke für die Info vorab und sorry, wenn ich blöd' frage.

Manuel

Fast vergessen:

29.05.2007 = 91,2 kg
30.05.2007 = 91,0 kg
31.05.2007 = 90,0 kg


----------



## Ikosa (31. Mai 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1.) Welche nichtalkoholischen und nicht extrem zuckerreichen Getränke würdet ihr
> empfehlen?
> ...



Bionade: 20kcal/100ml
Jever Fun: 18kcal/100ml
Mineralwasser: 0kcal/100ml


----------



## Black Evil (31. Mai 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Freitag ist Feiern mit Freunden angesagt. Da fließt normalerweise immer gut Becks, Corona etc. Habe mir ein Limit von zwei Becks vorgenommen und versuche das entsprechend in meinem Plan einzubinden. Der Rest wird wahrscheinlich mit nichtalkoholischen und nicht süßen Getränken sein. Mal sehen was das so ist.



So weit würde ich mich nie einschränken ! Mensch - wann kommt man schonmal mit den Freunden zum feiern ? Die Ausnahme würd ich mir gönnen !
Aber den Tip mit dem Motivationzettel finde ich sehr gut ! Ich habe so eine Art "Zettel" immer im Hinterkopf.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (31. Mai 2007)

Ein Glas Leitungswasser kriegst du obendrein meistens umsonst 



> So weit würde ich mich nie einschränken ! Mensch - wann kommt man schonmal mit den Freunden zum feiern ? Die Ausnahme würd ich mir gönnen !



naja, ich find die idee nicht schlecht, ich bin mindestens einmal die woche feiern mit meinen jungs, die frage "wann kommt man schonmal dazu" stellt sich mir also nicht  
In letzter Zeit habe ich meinen Alkoholkonsum auch stark eingeschränkt und sehe nur vorteile:
a) das mit der "Auflockerung" durch alkohol ist quatsch, bzw gilt vielleicht für 2-3 Bier
b) spare enorm Geld 
c) kann nächsten tag aufstehen und sogar zur Arbeit radeln ohne Probleme und die Jungs ausm Bett klingeln 
etc


----------



## raccoon78 (31. Mai 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Bionade: 20kcal/100ml



Bekommst du das ernsthaft runter?? Ich finde das Zeug einfach nur eklig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (31. Mai 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal :

Ich werde in 3 Wochen 29 und wiege derzeit (Stand Dienstag 29.05.2007) 100,9Kg

Ich habe vor rund 2 Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört (2-3 Schachteln am Tag). Bis dahin habe ich mich gewichtsmäßig so um die 80-85 Kilo bewegt.

Dank Nikotinmagel bin ich dann letztendlich bei rund 110 Kilo gelandet .

Ende April habe ich dann begonnen was dagegen zu unternehmen 

01.05.2007 = ca. 107kg 
29.05.2007 =     100,09kg 

Mei Ziel liegt irgendwo wieder bei rund 80 kilo (ohne festes Datum).

Ich habe meine Ernährung radikal umgestellt (ohne hungern zu müssen ) und fahre z.Z. zwischen 4 und 6 Stunden die Woche Rad (im Mai warens rund 630km leider noch "indoor" weil Poison mit der Lieferung meines Bikes nicht nachkommt ).
Ab nächster Woche gehts dann noch in´s Fitnesstudio um dem Oberkörper auch was gutes zu tun.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Mai 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> Ein Glas Leitungswasser kriegst du obendrein meistens umsonst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Jever Fun ist sehr gut zu wissen... das sieht dann nicht so blöde aus.  Hat ja gerade mal so viel Kal wie Apfelschorle (zumindestens so in etwa).

Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt ziemlich blöde: Wasser geht nicht, da wäre ich wohl der einzige im ganzen Haus. Außerdem muss ich mir ja etwas gönnen. Da "tarne" ich lieber mein Ziel und lass es die lieben Freunde Ende Juni am Berg "spüren"! 

Ich sehe ein Teil meiner Freunde immer an der Arbeit, so das man schon mal gemeinsam auf die After Work Partys in Frankfurt geht (und da trinken wir auch meist nicht gesundheitsbewußt oder kalorienbedächtig ) oder Samstags auf die ein oder andere Feier mit Freunden geht. Von daher ist das mit den Freundensehen bei mir nicht so das Problem.

Sehe die Gründe für das Einschränken des Alkoholvolumens mitunter in den gleichen Gründen wie PhyrePh0X. Ich gebe schon mal recht schnell an einem Freitag oder Samstag 30 Euro für Alkohol aus (Bier 3-4 Euro etc.). Das kann man auch sinnvoller investieren. Außerdem ist man ohne auch früher wieder fit und quält sich nicht aus dem Bett.

@raccoon78: Denk dran, das Muskel mehr wiegen, so das, wenn du mehr Kraft - als Ausdauertraining machst, du auch zunehmen kannst. Sieht zwar mit Muskeln gut aus, wird aber eben eventuell mehr.

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2007)

Hi Black Evil.
Ja, das mit den Drogen ist schon mein Leben lang so. Ich bin aber auch erst 19, wer weiß was da noch so auf mich zu kommt 

Über Döner hat man schon zu viel Schlechtes gehört. Man weiß nicht genau was (wirklich) drin ist, usw. Außerdem hört sich das für mich jetzt auch nicht sooo lecker an.

Bei McDonald/Burger King war ich früher öfter mal, aber heute auch nicht mehr. Das schmeckt mir auch nicht so wirklich.
Klar die Pommes, die es da gibt, sind der Hammer. Aber die ganzen Burger und so sind auch nicht so mein Ding. Ich esse kein Rindfleisch- auch ein Grund
Und nur wegen der Pommes dahin zu fahren ist ja auch blöd.

Ich habe nicht oft die Gelegenheit, Pommes/Currywurst zu essen. In Maßen ist aber alles erlaubt.

Von Drogen halte ich einfach nichts. Wem hat denn die erste Zigarette schon geschmeckt???
Ich habe bislang zwar wenig, aber immerhin überhaupt schon mal Alkohol getrunken.
Auch da gibt es nichts, was mir bislang geschmeckt hat.
Wenn es da was gibt, trinke ich sicher auch öfter mal Alkohol, aber ich bin ja nicht mal auf der Suche nach etwas, das schmeckt
Außerdem hat Alkohol viele, sehr viele Kalorien. Es soll zwar, bewusst dosiert, gesund sein. Trotzdem ist es nichts für mich.

So rein gesundheitlich gesehen lebe ich sehr gut. Ich bin sehr selten krank, wüsste nicht, dass ich eine Allergie habe und bin sehr selten beim Arzt.
Eigentlich nur, wenn ich mich mit dem Bike mal richtig auf die Fresse gehauen habe. Und das kommt leider viel zu oft vor: -(

Gruß Race.Kralle


----------



## pongi (31. Mai 2007)

@manuel: wo liegt das problem wenn man der einzige im haus ist der wasser trinkt? ich bekomm auch mein eigenes wasser, weil ich medium bevorzuge.

ich glaube du hast es nicht ganz verstanden (kein angriff, nur meine meinung): 
du willst den alkkonsum einschrenken, weil er dir zu teuer ist. ok. dann kauf dir auf partys wasser,cola,etc.. das ist nicht wirklich viel billiger. aber andersrum gerechnet sind 30 euro bei 3 euro/bier immerhin schon 10 bier. dafür musst du lange radeln um das wieder runter zu bekommen.

ich hab bis anfang des jahres fast nur cola und spezi getrunken. jetzt trinke ich fast nur noch wasser. am anfang musste ich das zeug runterwürden und mich hefitg zwingen. ist wie mit den zigaretten. wenn du erst mal auf den geschmack gekommen bist ist das kein problem. abgesehen davon schmecken auch die wässer sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Mai 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> @manuel: wo liegt das problem wenn man der einzige im haus ist der wasser trinkt? ich bekomm auch mein eigenes wasser, weil ich medium bevorzuge.
> 
> ich glaube du hast es nicht ganz verstanden (kein angriff, nur meine meinung):
> du willst den alkkonsum einschrenken, weil er dir zu teuer ist. ok. dann kauf dir auf partys wasser,cola,etc.. das ist nicht wirklich viel billiger. aber andersrum gerechnet sind 30 euro bei 3 euro/bier immerhin schon 10 bier. dafür musst du lange radeln um das wieder runter zu bekommen.
> ...



Hi pongi!

Keine Sorge, habe ich nicht falsch verstanden!  

Im Prinzip hast du ja recht, gebe ich zu. Allerdings möchte ich in erster Linie das große Kalorienaufkommen bei der bisherigen Menge Alkohol (gehen wir mal von 6 Bier am Wochenende-Abend (Fr und Sa) aus) ehrheblich reduzieren, so das ein Abend nicht mehr so krass zubuche schlägt und ich rein theoretisch den ganzen Sonntag auf dem Bike in GA2 verbringen müsste (was ich nicht tue). 

Cola, Fanta, Pepsi trinke ich gar nicht, weil mir das Zeug zu süß ist und damit eigentlich nicht viel besser als Alkohol. Ich denke, das ich einen Großteil meines jetzigen Gewichts zwei Dingen zurechnen kann: 1.) Regelmäßig am Wochenende einige Flaschen zuviel Bier, Coctails etc. und 2.) definitiv zu wenig Sport.

Das Bier dabei in der Regel (zumindestens hier in meiner Ecke) meist auch noch wesentlich teurer ist als nichtalkoholische Getränke und man durch das Einsparen von Bierflaschen oder -Bechern neben den Kalorien auch noch effektiv Geld einspart, ist natürlich ein zweiter großer Gewinn (neben den Kalorien), allerdings nicht der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Alkoholkonsum einschränken möchte.

Es ist für mich aber schon eine komische Vorstellung, auf Partys zu gehen und dort nur noch Wasser zu trinken... mit O-Saft etc. habe ich irgendwie keine Probleme, aber Wasser ist für mich als Gelegenheitstrinker von Alkohol eine komische Vorstellung. Außerdem möchte ich gerne auf der jeweiligen Veranstaltung schon was leckeres haben. Das wäre zum Bsp. Jever Fun. Wasser ist da einfach nicht so mein Ding, das liegt aber bei Jedem anders.
Zu Hause und im Büro trinke ich aber jede Menge Wasser, mir geht es da lediglich um Getränke an Partyabenden.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Jeva Fun alkoholfrei, aber schmeckt richtig lecker. Wenn das mit den Kalorien stimmt, ist es auf jeden Fall besser als jedes Becks, Weizen, Coctail oder andere Getränk. Dadurch habe ich was leckeres, aber habe dabei das gute Gefühl, weniger Kalorien zu mir genommen zu haben, als ich es sonst gemacht hätte. Und wie wir ja wissen: Entscheidend beim Abnehmen ist nicht alleine der Sport, sondern eine negative Energiebilanz! 

Und jep, jedes Wasser schmeckt anders.... und wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man sich mit zuviel Wasser auch in einen Rausch trinken.... allerdings.... ob das gut ist... 

Manuel


----------



## Markus K (2. Juni 2007)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> so, bin jetzt bei 73 kg angekommen. langsam reichts aber... mein tipp für diejenigen, die noch keinen pulsmesser mit kalorienverbauchanzeige habe: kauft euch einen! es muss kein teurer sein, aber halbwegs was vernünftiges. das treibt einen an, immer a bissl mehr bzw. ein bestimmtes pensum an kalorien zu verbrauchen...



Ich habe so einen Plsmesser, bin aber von der Kalorienverbrauchsanzeige sehr enttäuscht. Demnach komme ich bei einer mehrstündigen Tour (70km) locker auf 4000 kcal. Laut diversen Internetseiten verbraucht man bei 20km/h jedoch nur 240kcal / h.   Ergibt eine Differenz von über 3000 kcal. Da frag ich mich, wo die Konstrukteure von Sigma-Sport 3000 kcal herzaubern.  

Gruß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2007)

Moin.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Wassertrinker, finde aber, dass man sich an das Trinken kalorienarmer/-loser Getränke gewöhnen kann (auch wenn es schwer fällt und vielleicht auch seine Zeit dauert- es geht)
Es gibt aber nicht zum Einen das Trinken und zum Anderen das Essen. Das gehört alles zusammen. Wer also meint, jeden Abend 2, 3 Biere zischen zu müssen, kann ja über den Tag verteilt auf Essen verzichten. Dann knallt das Bier auch besser 
Oder aufs Bike steigen und jeden Tag zwei, drei Stunden fahren (für jedes Bier 1/ 1,5h- je nach Intensität)

An Markus K:
Der Tipp mit dem Pulsmesser und der Kcal-Verbrauchsanzeige ist gut. Aber du sagst doch selber, dass es da große Unterschiede in der Anzeige gibt. Ich würde immer der größeren Anzeige glauben 
Aber mal im Ernst. Wenn dir dein Sigma was anzeigt, wird das schon stimmen. Die Angaben aus dem Inet sind eher ungenau. Der Kalorienverbrauch hängt ja nicht nur von der Tätigkeit ab. Es geht da auch um Geschlecht, Größe, Trainingsintensität,

Ich habe jetzt die Tage bei Galileo(?) gesehen, dass der Verbrauch so bei 500 kcal in der Stunde liegt. Mein Heimtrainer (HT) sagt mir nach einer Stunde einen Verbrauch von 690-750 kcal.
Die großen Unterschiede können an der Art der Berechnung liegen. Mein HT richtet den Verbrauch nach der zurückgelegten Entfernung. Ihm ist es egal, ob ich sie im größten oder im kleinsten Gang gefahren bin.

Wenn du deinen Sigma auf deine Maße eingestellt hast, muss das doch stimmen. Hast Du?
Oder bessser gesagt konntest du?

Welchen Sigma würdest du denn empfehlen?
Was kostet er?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2007)

Spitzenverbrauch bisher 5970 cKal letztes Jahr
in Willingen bei einer Fahrzeit von 5,30 h.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (2. Juni 2007)

natürlich sind die angegebenen kalorienwerte der pulsmesser ungenau, aber niemand hat gesagt dass sie aufs i-tüpfelchen genau sein sollen. im prinzip reicht es ja, wenn sie einen groben anhaltspunkt darüber geben, ob das, was man gerade macht, überhaupt energie abverlangt oder nur mässiges rumlümmeln ist. hauptsache, man hat eine vergleichsmöglichkeit (zB gestern habe ich beim squash angeblich 1400 kalorien verbraucht - 110 kilo, 60 minuten spiel - laut http://www.fitforfun.de/fitness/kalorien - mit pulsmesser aber nur 1000, das ist aber egal, solange ich nächste woche wieder auf einen wert von 1000 oder höher komme - falls nicht, spiele ich einfach länger!).
laut diesem internetrechner würde ich mit meinem gewicht innerhalb von 5 stunden bei mittelschnellem Radfahren über 5000 kalorien verbrennen, wo hast du denn deine werte her, Markus K?

p.s.: Habe jetzt angefangen viel Wasser zu trinken, und Säfte nur noch verdünnt im Verhältnis 1:1 oder so. Ist anfangs wirklich schwer, aber der Körper dankt  Werde dieses Wochenende auch mal die Low-Alc-Diät anfangen, mal sehen ob ich dem Gruppenzwang entkommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2007)

Moin, du hier?

Hast du nicht schon über das Rennen in Sundern erzählt, einen Verbrauch von 6000 irgendwas gehabt zu haben?
Ich kann mich aber auch vertun. Ich meine aber, dass in deinem Thread gelesen zu haben.
Na ja, ist ja auch egal.

Hier geht es ums Abnehmen.
Was machst du hier??? 

Dann gib mir mal einen Kauftipp für einen Pulsmesser, bitte.
Wenn du den Preis dazu weißt- noch besser.
Habe nämlich im Moment wenig Geld,
Mfg
Race-Kralle


----------



## PhyrePh0X (2. Juni 2007)

ich denke mal du meinst meinen vorredner. aber egal: ich hab den sigma sport fit, für ca. 50 tacken im internet gefunden (neu). reicht völlig aus und hat alles was man so braucht. gibt auch wesentlich billigere pulsmesser, aber die können dann wirklich nur puls und haben nichtmal nen speicher. nach oben hin ist preislich gesehen alles offen, optimal wäre natürlich noch ein höhenmesser und die möglichkeit, das teil als radcomputer zu benutzen (zusätzlicher sensor). und natürlich daten abgleich mit dem pc wäre optimal 

edit: schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/tachometer-und-pulsmesser-c29/


----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Ich habe so einen Plsmesser, bin aber von der Kalorienverbrauchsanzeige sehr enttäuscht. Demnach komme ich bei einer mehrstündigen Tour (70km) locker auf 4000 kcal. Laut diversen Internetseiten verbraucht man bei 20km/h jedoch nur 240kcal / h.   Ergibt eine Differenz von über 3000 kcal. Da frag ich mich, wo die Konstrukteure von Sigma-Sport 3000 kcal herzaubern.
> 
> Gruß



Ist bei mir genauso, die Werte von meinem Sigma sind ungefähr 4 x höher wie die meines Hometrainers (gut, da hab ich auch keine Pulsmessung) ich traue den Daten auch nicht so ganz. Ich komme bei meiner Pulsuhr auf knapp 1200 - 1500 Kcal in einer Stunde (bei 30km). Mal schauen, nächste Woche sollte mein HAC 4 kommen was der anzeigt.


----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> ich denke mal du meinst meinen vorredner. aber egal: ich hab den sigma sport fit, für ca. 50 tacken im internet gefunden (neu).



Hab genau den gleichen ( ich glaube 49,90 bei Amazon) bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Ist auf jedenfall sein Geld wert (bis evtl. auf die Verbrauchsanzeige  )


----------



## Black Evil (2. Juni 2007)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> ...Ich komme bei meiner Pulsuhr auf knapp 1200 - 1500 Kcal in einer Stunde (bei 30km)....



Das ist aber schon ein sehr realistischer Wert würde ich sagen. Je mehr Faktoren so ein Rechner hinzuzieht, desto genauer sollte es werden. Ich gehe immer von 1000 kcal. pro Stunde -normales Radfahren- aus. Wieviel wiegst du ??


----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon ein sehr realistischer Wert würde ich sagen. Je mehr Faktoren so ein Rechner hinzuzieht, desto genauer sollte es werden. Ich gehe immer von 1000 kcal. pro Stunde -normales Radfahren- aus. Wieviel wiegst du ??




Knapp 100, und noch ziemlich untrainiert ich würde für mich eher von nem Wert von ca. 500Kcal/h ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhyrePh0X (2. Juni 2007)

1200 kcal bei einer stunde fahren mit 30 km/h bei 100 kilo ist durchaus realistisch!

edit: vergleiche doch mal mit den ganzen tabellen im internet oder mit dem "rechner" aus dem link von meinem post weiter oben. du musst - wie hier schon durchaus öfter angesprochen - dein gewicht in die rechnungen mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2007)

Hi PhyrePhox
Ja, richtig, ich meinte deinen Vorredner- hast dich einfach dazwischen gedrängelt 

Na ja, egal. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich muss mal sehen, welchen ich mir kaufe. So ein Höhenmesser  wäre schon was Feines. Wenn ich aber schon mal die Puls- und Kcal-Verbrauchswerte habe, weiß ich aber immerhin schon mehr als jetzt mit meinem normalen Tacho (Sigma BC 906).

Ich finde die Angabe 1000 kcal pro Stunde bei normalem Radfahren viel zu hoch. Ich würde da auf die Hälfte tippen. Es kommt natürlich drauf an, was ihr unter normalem Radfahren versteht.
Wenn eine TdF-Etappe für euch eine Kaffeefahrt ist, könnte es passen 
Ich habe aber selber keine Ahnung. Ist ja auch egal. Ich schätze den Verbrauch so bei 500-750kcal /h. Genaue Daten habe ich nicht, sind aber auch viel  zu individuell.

Gruß:Race-Kralle


----------



## PhyrePh0X (2. Juni 2007)

"normales fahren". da gibts wohl keine definition. wenn aber jemand (siehe markus k) 30 km in einer stunde fährt, dann fährt er durchschnittlich 30 km/h (einfache rechnung ). wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht dass er nicht die ganze zeit downhill gefahren ist und auch kein profifahrer ist und auch kein rennrad gefahren ist, dann ist das - für mich jedenfalls - eine beachtliche durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, bei der ordentlich kalorien verbrannt werden. kommt natürlich aufs gewicht, ausdauer und die trittfrequenz an.
ein profi muss ja sicherlich mehr/anders fahren um 1000 kalorien zu verbrennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Ein Profi muss mehr/anders fahren, um 1.000 kcal zu verbrennen???
Hat ein Profi nicht vielmehr Verbrauch, weil er mehr Muskeln hat und auch eine größere Leistung vollbringt?
Ich meine schon.
Du hast aber Recht, dass 30 km/h im Schnitt schon sehr beachtlich sind.
Ich hatte jetzt letztens einen Schnitt von 28, heute von 24 (auf einer etwas anderen Runde).
Ich habe aber auch noch so bestimmt 7-8 kg zu viel auf den Hüften.
Ein 30er Schnitt ist nicht schlecht, aber je nach Strecke auch mit einem MTB ganz gut fahrbar(auch ohne lange Abfahrt).
Guck doch mal, wie schnell du auf gerader Strecke fahren kannst und hinterfrag dich, ob du das Tempo dann eine Stunde lang halten könntest. Das wäre ja dann dein Schnitt.
Wenn man eine wellige Strecke hat, auf die eine lange Abfahrt folgt, ist ein Schnitt jenseits der 20 echt gut fahrbar.
Ich habe den 30er Schnitt noch nicht geschafft, bin aber weiter dabei, es zu versuchen- ich habe ja noch fast mein ganzes Leben vor mir.

Mfg
Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (2. Juni 2007)

N'abend!

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, halte ich 1000 kcal / Std. auch für recht hoch angesetzt. Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf Asphalt für eine Stunde und gerader Fläche mit wenig Wind von vorne ist so um die 24 km/h. Da bei mir allerdings die Asphaltstrecke recht häufig mit Waldwegen wechseln, kann ich nicht überall die Geschwindigkeit konstant halten und komme dann teilweise schonmal schwer runter vom Tempo. Die 24 km/h habe ich einmalig auf einer Tour auf reinem Asphalt gemessen... mach ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder... stink langweilig. 

Ich habe als Radcomputer den HAC 4 Pro... muss mir mal dringend für den Pulsgurt eine Batterie kaufen, damit das  Abnehmen noch ein wenig effizienter ist.

Da ich zur Zeit am Tag so in etwa 2000 (plus ein wenig mehr) an Kalorien zu mir nehme, würde eine einstündige Fahrt mit 1000 kcal ja bedeuten, das ich nur 1000 kcal zu mir genommen habe, was neben dem Beruf, Gehen etc. ja dann jeden Tag zu Gewichtsverlust führen würde. Dem zu glauben tue ich mich ein wenig schwer.

Meine Bedenken in Bezug auf mein Non-Alc- Programm sind vorerst erloschen. Anstatt Fete sind wir ins Kino, statt ne große Cola Light und Popcorn habe ich nur ein großes Wasser (wußte ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, das Kinos Wasser anbieten ) getrunken. Dieses durchsetzen gegenüber dem inneren Schweinehund hat mir mein Körper am nächsten Morgen auch gedankt. Statt massig Zucker durch das Popcorn oder der Cola auf die Waage zu bringen, bin ich nach 5 Tagen von 91 kg runter auf 89,4 kg. Ist noch nicht die Welt, aber wenn ich überlege, das ich mir vorerst die 85 kg- Grenze gesetzt habe bis zum 20.06.2007 bin ich doch recht zufrieden. 

Mein Tipp: Nicht unterkriegen lassen und durchhalten! Der Körper gewöhnt sich nach einer Weile an die Umstellung... lediglich die "Weile" muss man durchhalten. Auch dumme Sprüche von Freunden oder Familienfeiern (Abends Kuchen essen etc.) kann man mit dem entsprechenden Willen und Wissen um die Nahrungsmittel überstehen (statt Torte mal lieber so ein Stück Erdbeerkuchen ohne Sahne). Also: Weitermachen!!!!! 

Manuel


----------



## Manuel79 (2. Juni 2007)

Ach ja, fast vergessen: Wenn ich meine 85 kg rechtzeitig erreiche (habe das Gewicht schon seit 5 Jahre nicht mehr gehabt), kaufe ich mir als Belohnung ein Primalwear- Trikot. Man muss sich ja Ziele stecken. 

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Juni 2007)

So zu meiner Statistik
Monat-Kilometer--Stunden--Höhenmeter---Gewicht
Januar-285,49-----25------1500--------122,5
Februar-633,6-----51,05----4500--------118
März---607,5------45,95---4442--------112
April---635,28-----53,24----9163------106,8
Mai----449,66------35,19---6295-------102,7
Juni----53,92-------4,55----1051-------96,1

Bilanz-2665,45km-214,98std--26951hm----26,4KG abgenommen

Heute nach der Radtour wog ich laut Waage "nur" noch 94,5


----------



## Manuel79 (2. Juni 2007)

Hey!

Prima Leistung, Hut ab! 

Manuel


----------



## Markus K (3. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe den Sigma-Sport PC 14 Pulsmesser. Bei den neueren Modellen kann man neben dem Gewicht auch einen Sportart-spezifischen Faktor eingeben. Bei meinem leider nur das Gewicht. Das Ergebnis wird dann natürlich recht ungenau.

Am Freitag war ich 4,5h mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, bin 75 km gefahren. Im Durchschnitt also ca 16,5 km/ h - Nicht 30 km/h wie hier manche dachten  
Durchschnittspuls war 145
laut Pulsmesser 5943 Kcal verbraucht

Wäre natürlich schön, wenn ich wirklich soviel verbraucht hätte. 6000 Kcal entsprechen ja ca. 0,8 kg Fett.
Im Internet finde ich leider keine ausführliche Seite zur Berechnung. Am Besten erschien mir noch diese, nach der ich ca. 2100 Kcal verbraucht habe. Die Differenz zwischen dem Ergebnis der Formel und Pulsmessr ist sehr groß. 
Ich denke, die Kalorienanzeige vom Pulsmessern erlaubt es lediglich zwischen mehereren Radtouren zu vergleichen um zu schauen, ob man mehr oder weniger getan/verbraucht hat, ansonsten taugt sie wohl nix.


----------



## boulder2002 (3. Juni 2007)

Naja, knapp 6000 Kcal in 4,5h und das mit einem relativ niedrigen Durchschnittspuls, das erscheint mir doch reichlich unrealistisch.
Mein Polar S710 erzählt mir immer, dass ich ca. 1000 kcal/h verbrauche bei einem Durchschnittspuls von 160-170 während eines Marathons.
Wenn ich "normal" zur Arbeit und zurück radle bewegt sich der Verbrauch eher bei 700-800 kcal/h. Kommt natürlich auch auf Hm an.
Wobei die Frage bleibt, wie genau der Polar misst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (3. Juni 2007)

Mal was zum Thema Kalorienonlinerechner, ich habe mal google bemüht und 3, 4 Rechner ausprobiert ist schon interessant, da gibt es unterschieden von bis zu 1000%  bei einem ergab ne Stunde Radfahren irgendwas um die 180 Kcal beim anderen waren es dann weit über 1000Kcal ich glaub ich such mir einfach immer den Wert, der mir gefällt raus


----------



## Long John (3. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit miteinander Leidensgenossen.

Ich werd jetzt auch mal meinen Leidensgeschichte preisgeben. Vor 1,5 Jahren wog ich lt. Fitnessstudiowage im Januar 2006 112,5 kg. Bei 180cm Körperlänge. 32,5 kg Übergewicht. Das ist schon krankhaft fettleibig. Ach du Sch......

Ich fing an mit einen Kollegen besagte Muckibude aufzusuchen. Nebenbei fuhr ich noch Rad zur Arbeit und sonst n bissel noch. Ich kam ca.wöchentlich auf ne Kilometerleistung von ca. 70km. Also nicht wirklich viel. In das Fitnessstudio ging ich ganze 4 Monate. Dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich wollte wieder mehr Radfahren. Die Ernährung konnte ich auch nicht wirklich umstellen. Das Resultat nach 4 monatigem Studiobesuch von 112,5kg auf 108. also nicht beeindruckend und auch enttäuschend. 

Da ich als Beruf Koch bin fällt es schwer sich ordentlich zu ernähren. Keine Zeit, Streß auf Arbeit, unausgewogene Ernährung, Fast Food (Döner u.ä.) Cola und Feierabendbier. 

Danach wurde mein Rad gestohlen. 2 Monate Pause. Ich besorgte mir ein neues und fing an regelmäßig zu fahren bis in den späten Herbst. Dann ging das Ausrüstungsproblem los. Winter-und Wetterfeste Kleidung war teuer und auch die Überlegung soll ich oder soll ich nicht, brachten wieder eine zweimonatige Pause über Weihnachten mit sich. Damit ging das Gewicht von Ende Oktober 2006 mit 103kg bis zu Januar 2007 wieder auf 107kg. hoch. Deprimiernd aber selbst schuld.
Ich dachte ich würde die magische 100kg Grenze nie Erreichen. Dann faste ich den Entschluss das mir das doch alles sch....egal ist und ich mir jetzt einfach alles kaufe. Nächsten Winter gehen die Überlegungen genauso wieder los, und dann ist wieder Pause. Also Licht für Nachtfahrten, lange Hosen, Handschuhe, Überziehschuhe, Funktionsunterwäsche, Softshelljacken, Thermotrinkflaschen etc.pp. das musste alles her.

Was man alles so braucht zum biken wenns draussen Minusgrade hatte und zeitig dunkel wird. Außerdem noch ein Ssp´der für Schlammfahrten wegen des Verschleißs von Schaltung u.ä.

Als dann so nach und nach alles am Start war und ich mir etliche Bemerkungen von Freunden und Bekannten schon anhören musste das ich mein ganzes Geld nur noch für Bikes und Zubehör ausgebe gings los.
Ich fuhr Rad, und zwar richtig den ganzen Winter(der ja eigentlich keiner war) bis jetzt. In der Woche ca. 250 - 300km.

Ergebniss Ende Mai 2007, 95kg. Noch 15 bis zum Ziel. Es geht ja doch, wenn man will. Die Ernährung stellte sich von alleine um. Nicht mehr soviel Süßigkeiten, ganz wenig Bier, Wasser statt Cola, 2x die Woche Salat statt Wurstsemmel oder anderen. Auf Arbeit wird sich gezügelt beim probieren und abschmecken. 
Auf Grund einer Erkrankung ist gerade 2 wochen Pause mir Radfahren. Dann gehts wieder los. Man muss nur wollen. Das Abnehmen ist ein Prozeß der Jahre dauert wenn man mal über 30kg zuviel hatte. Man kann ja nicht erwarten das man sich das was man Jahre lang angefressen hat über Nacht oder in 2 Wochen wieder los ist. Aber es geht. 

Ich meld mich bei 90kg wieder, bis dahin 
Mit sportlichen Grüßen Andreas


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. Juni 2007)

Respect Long John 
 ich muss mir auch immer anhöhren, dass ich mein Geld nur fürs Bike ausgebe und nicht mehr mit im Kino sitze o.Ä....


----------



## pisskopp (3. Juni 2007)

Das mit dem Bier-Weg-Lassen ist das schlimmste!!!


----------



## Black Evil (3. Juni 2007)

Bier hilft übrigens echt gut gegen Hunger ! Wenn man spät Abends noch Schmacht hat, einfach eine Pulle Pils auf die Lampe gießen. Dann gehts erst wieder und man kann auch prima schlafen. 
Apropos schlafen - warum ist Schlaf eigendlich so wichtig beim Abnehmen ??

@Longhorn: Danke für die aufmunternde Geschichte ! Stehe auch grad bei 120 kg und will nächstes Jahr mind. an der 100kg-Marke kratzen !


----------



## Long John (3. Juni 2007)

Da ich gerade deine Fotos gesehen habe.

Genau darum gehts, und nur darum. Ich hab 2001 mit dem Wellenreiten angefangen. Wenn man allerdings nur einmal im Jahr ans Meer kommt, kein Auto hat und auf andere angewiesen ist, sucht man nach Alternativen. (Singletrail surfen)
Außerdem wenn man 110kg wiegt, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern das ein keine Welle mitnimmt. 

Aber bald bin ich wieder soweit Noch 10kg und  es geht wieder ans Meer.


----------



## pisskopp (3. Juni 2007)

Ja dann ist klar: Abnehmen!
Oder Longboarden das ist übrigens super schnell zu lernen und funzt immer...
Wohin geht die Reise?

Schau: Sowas gibbet an fast jedem Fluss:
http://www.grossstadtsurfer.de/

Biken ist Schrott !


----------



## Black Evil (3. Juni 2007)

Also sobald ich es mir leisten kann, wird mein Zweitsport Kajakfahren sein ! Danach Bogenschießen.
Da hab ich richtig Bock drauf.
Dumm is nur, dass man nie jemanden findet der das Hobby mit einem teilt. Ich kenn nur Leute die im Samstagabend-Outfit kommen, wenn wir zum Nachtangeln wollen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2007)

@ Long John.
Ich habe den größten Respekt vor deiner Disziplin. Du hast aus deinen Fehlern gelernt und bist bemüht, es jetzt besser zu machen.
Wenn du aber über die nötige Disziplin verfügst, hättest du dir ja auch für 80  einen Hometrainer zulegen können. Der hilft auch beim Abnehmen. Der Spaß versteckt sich zwar während des ganzen Trainings und kommt auch nie zum Vorschein , aber wenn man die nötige Disziplin hat, hilfts einem über die kalten und nassen Tage hinweg.
Man kann ja auch beim Hometrainer z.B. den Sattel oder den Lenker tauschen. Sieht zwar ******* aus, ist aber auf Dauer echt besser. Vor allem wenn die Sättel auf dem MTB und auf dem Hometrainer dieselben sind.
Jetzt bist du aber scheinbar bestens mit Anti-Frostbeulen-Kleidung und kannst es auch im Herbst/Winter richtig krachen lassen.
Das Kleidungsproblem habe ich auch. Ich fahre seid 15 Monaten und habe immer noch keine Regenhose/-jacke, Überschuhe, Arm- und Beinlinge,

Die kosten ja auch ein kleines Vermögen. Sone Jacke für 200, Regenhose für 30,

Biken ist ein echt teures Hobby. Wenn man die erste Ausrüstung zusammen hat, gehen die ersten Sachen schon wieder kaputt.
But thats life,
Mfg:
Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (3. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Long John.
> Ich habe den grÃ¶Ãten Respekt vor deiner Disziplin. Du hast aus deinen Fehlern gelernt und bist bemÃ¼ht, es jetzt besser zu machen.
> Wenn du aber Ã¼ber die nÃ¶tige Disziplin verfÃ¼gst, hÃ¤ttest du dir ja auch fÃ¼r 80 â¬ einen Hometrainer zulegen kÃ¶nnen. Der hilft auch beim Abnehmen. Der SpaÃ versteckt sich zwar wÃ¤hrend des ganzen Trainings und kommt auch nie zum Vorschein , aber wenn man die nÃ¶tige Disziplin hat, hilftâs einem Ã¼ber die kalten und nassen Tage hinweg.
> Man kann ja auch beim Hometrainer z.B. den Sattel oder den Lenker tauschen. Sieht zwar ******* aus, ist aber auf Dauer echt besser. Vor allem wenn die SÃ¤ttel auf dem MTB und auf dem Hometrainer dieselben sind.
> ...





Jep, Hometrainer ist definitiv eine prima Alternative. Man spart vor allem fÃ¼r den Outdoor- Einsatz erstmal (es sei denn man fÃ¤hrt im Sommer oft im Dunkeln) die Lampe, die je nach QualitÃ¤t richtig teuer sein kann. Ich fahre zur Zeit wie gesagt nur mit einem Bell- Helm, Clickies und meinem Lauftrikot... sieht, wenn ich ehrlich bin, zu meiner Tarnhose (siehe Gallerie) echt ******** aus... bringt aber vorerst den gleichen Sinn und Zweck (meiner Meinung nach) wie ein Biketrikot und ist auf jeden Fall besser als ein normales T-Shirt. Unter meiner Tarnfleck- Hose trage ich (vergesst es gleich wieder.. bitte) eine Radhose von Tschibo. War gÃ¼nstig vor einem Jahr zu kaufen, sieht aber eher mies aus... daher lieber die Hose drÃ¼ber. Sieht zwar dann aus wie ein Mega-Ar***, aber geht... sogar recht gut. Keine Hinternschmerzen mehr bei Touren lÃ¤nger als 2 Stunden. 

Man muss nicht immer die teueren Sachen von Assos, Protective etc. kaufen, es gibt meist gÃ¼nstigere Alternativen.
Ich fahre zum Beispiel nÃ¤chsten Samstag mit ein paar Freunden zu Wertheim Village bei WÃ¼rzburg.. hier gibt es auch Bikerklamotten von Oakley, Nike, Adidas etc.... und das zum halben Preis oder weniger. Wenn man das Auto voll hat und jeder einen Teil vom Sprit bezahlt ist das gar nicht mal so teuer und man hat ruckzuck seine Funktionskleidung zusammen.
Outlet- Stores gibt es in vielen Ecken... einfach mal googlen.

Ansonsten hat Hibike auch recht gute Restposten etc.

Und mal ehrlich.... wenn wir / ich auf mein Wunschgewicht bin, werde ich mir eh eine neue Hose und Trikot kaufen mÃ¼ssen, weil die alten Klamotten nicht mehr richtig passen. WÃ¼rde dann ungern eine Assos- Hose wegschmeiÃen oder nach nem Monat wieder gÃ¼nstiger verkaufen.. Von daher: Erst mal gÃ¼nstig, dann kann man immer noch schauen.

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Wer im Sommer ein Licht braucht
Es ist doch schon jetzt von 5- 22 Uhr hell!
Na ja, auch egal. Deine Ausstattung ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.
Hier kurz meine: Trikot und Bike-Hose v. Jeantex, Lazer-Helm, Shimano-Schuhe, Roach-Tuch für unter den Helm, Shimano-Winterhandschuhe, Chiba-Sommerhandschuhe, Roach-Bikesocken und natürlich nicht zu vergessen mein Arbeitsgerät- das GIANT Anthem.

Das mit den billigen Sachen für den Start ist eine gute Idee. Mein NoName-Langarmtrikot flattert jetzt auch wie verrückt. Außerdem tut es nicht so weh, wenn sie durch einen Sturz mal kaputt gehen.

Bevor ich über eine Bike-Hose eine lange Tarnhose ziehe, muss einiges passieren.
So eine enge Bike-Hose ist doch viel windschnittiger als so eine Flatter-Buchse. Auch das Lauftrikot ist nicht optimal. Das flattert doch bestimmt auch im Wind.
Als ich mein T-Shirt gegen ein Trikot getauscht habe, war ich auf einer Abfahrt über 2 km/h schneller 
Das Aussehen ist immer eine Frage des Geldes. Funktion geht klar vor Aussehen.
Was ist denn so schlimm an deiner Hose?

Bist du schon mal auf einem Hometrainer gefahren?
Du hast dich so optimistisch angehört, als ich dir das empfohlen habe. Wenn du da mal so 1,5-2h drauf gesessen hast, weißt du Bescheid.
Bei dieser Form der Langeweile helfen nicht mal eine Bike-DVD (NWD,) und schon gar kein Fernsehen- Werbung sei Dank!
Vielleicht findest du ja etwas, dass dich so beschäftigt, dass keine Langeweile aufkommt.
Es darf dich aber auch nicht so stark ablenken, dass du das Treten vergisst 
Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tätigkeit während einer HT-Session.
Gruß:
Race-Kralle


----------



## Sikk (4. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich das Wochenende in Willingen verbracht habe (3:54h für die kleine Strecke, 57km), gibts erst heute ein Update.

Irgendwie sind diese Veranstaltungen reine Kohlenhydratpartys, oder? Überall Nudel, Energieriegel und Energiedrinks oder gar Gels. Hab mich leider anstecken lassen, hatte aber dafür auch die ganze Strecke immer noch gut Power und bin nie in so ein Loch gefallen, in dem gar nichts mehr geht.

Leider hat das auch mein Gewicht etwas beeinflusst. Und da ich gerade um die BMI 30 Grenze herumtingele, bin ich jetzt wieder adipös...

Aber ich bin sicher, das gibt sich die nächsten Tage, die Muskeln sind dabei, alles zu verstoffwechseln, was sie finden 


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg
20.05.   96.0kg -> -1.2kg
27.05.   96.5kg -> +0.5kg
04.06.   97,3kg -> +0,8kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk




...und noch viel weiter


----------



## Manuel79 (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wer im Sommer ein Licht brauchtâ¦
> Es ist doch schon jetzt von 5- 22 Uhr hell!
> Na ja, auch egal. Deine Ausstattung ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Moin!

Habe ne kurze Tarnhose, keine lange.  Warum mache ich das: weil die Radhose eine fÃ¼r mich unausstehliche Farbe hat (neongelb /dunkelbraun) und ich enge Radhosen nicht sonderlich mag. Bin eher so der ShortstrÃ¤ger. Das flackern stÃ¶rt mich nicht sonderlich. Ich mag es eher ein wenig lÃ¤ssig auf dem Bike. Das Lauftrikot ist eher ein wenig enger anliegend und nicht flackernd. Ich ziehe es meist eh nur an, wenn es sehr warm ist. Ansonsten trage ich T-Shirts oder mein Fox- Motocross- Trikot. Das reicht mir zur Zeit und Bergab ist mir meine Geschwindigkeit eher egal, mich interessiert eher meine Geschwindigkeit bergauf. Ansonsten lege ich mehr wert auf WohlfÃ¼hlklamotten als auf Funktionskleidung (zur Zeit noch). Wenn ich aber mein Wunschgewicht haben sollte, werde ich mir schon richtiges Bike- Outfit kaufen.

Mit dem Hometrainer habe ich in sofern Erfahrung, das ich mir von einem Freund, der Jahrelang im Radsportverein hier im Umkreis MTB gefahren ist, seine alte Rolle ausgeliehen habe und damit vier Monate zu Hause trainiert habe (schon zwei Jahre her, weil ich erst seit gut zwei Monaten wieder richtig am biken bin und lange ausgesetzt habe). Waren meist zwei bis drei Einheiten die Woche, meist unter der Woche, weil ich, wenn um 19 Uhr zu Hause, nicht gleich wieder sitzen wollte und daher meist die Motivation finden konnte. Habe mich dann im Hobbyraum auf die Rolle gesetzt und mir dabei zwei Serien angesehen oder zumindestens hingehÃ¶rt (90 Min. in etwa). LÃ¤nger habe ich es auch nicht ausgehalten. Habe mir nach ungefÃ¤hr 30 Minuten einreden mÃ¼ssen:" Lieber auf dem Rad sitzen und vor der Glotze was tun, als auf der Couch hÃ¤ngen und nichts tun und zulegen. Sitzen tust du schon im BÃ¼ro.". Ging auch die vier Monate glatt.
Finde Rolle fÃ¼r ambitionierte und sportliche Biker definitiv eine gute Alternative, wenn es draussen eher ungemÃ¼tlich ist und man trotzdem sein Pensum schaffen mÃ¶chte. Es liegt an jedem selbst, wie er sich motivieren kann. Ich habe bei miesem Wetter mittlerweile das Bike meist in der Garage stehen und gehe lieber ne Stunde laufen. Bin in der Hinsicht wohl ein Gutwetterfahrer. 

Mir ist wichtig, das ich im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr wieder aktiv mehr Sport treibe, am Ball bleibe und mein Gewicht reduziere.

Heute werde ich nichts machen kÃ¶nnen, weil ich mit meiner linken Hand ein wenig Probleme habe. Irgendwie war ich am Samstag mit den 5 Stunden zu lange auf dem Bike und habe seit Samstag im kleinen Finger ein leichtes TaubheitsgefÃ¼hl, was aber heute schon wieder fast weg ist. Gott sei dank! Ich denke, das ich die falschen Griffe drauf habe und werde mir am Freitag Ergon Griffe kaufen, weil die scheinbar doch recht gut sind.

Manuel


----------



## raccoon78 (4. Juni 2007)

Mal was zum Thema Hometrainer, da man bei uns in der Gegend nur sehr schlecht GA1 trainieren kann brauch ich das Ding wenn ich mal mit nem Puls von unter 170 fahren will (jaaa, schei$ Kondition und viele Hügel). Ich behelfe mir mit nem DVD Player zur Zeit trainiere ich 3 - 4 "Hör mal wer da hämmert" Folgen lang, davor war MASH und davor waren die Simpsons dran. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut. Was auch gut hilft ist X Box spielen, da ist mir´s sogar schonmal passiert, das ich unabsichtlich doppelt solange trainiert habe wie geplant  .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Ach so, sie ist neongelb/braun. Wie viel Geld hat man dir denn gegeben, dass du die mit nach Hause nimmst .
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du nach einem Licht für den Sommer gefragt hast. Du traust dich im Hellen nicht raus mit der Buchse, stimmts?
Na ja, egal.
Also so eine Funktionskleidung ist schon echt besser. Da geht es nicht nur ums Bergabfahren. Die ist überall besser. Du kannst dir auch je nachdem wie viel du zu viel wiegst, schon jetzt eine Bike-Hose kaufen. Sie ist ja elastisch und passt sich dem Körper immer an.
Ich habe noch nie eine schlabbernde Bike-Hose gesehen.
Bei dem Trikot ist das was anderes. Da habe ich auch erst seit Mitte April ein eigenes. Das vorher war geliehen und passte dann irgendwann auch mit mehr. Außerdem hatte es einen zu hohen Baumwollanteil und wog am Ende der Tour drei Mal so viel wie am Anfang :-(

Wie lange die Schuhe passen hängt vom Alter ab, bei Helm und Socken genauso. Also hau rein. Lass dir so ein Katalog zuschicken und dann kauf da eine komplette Ausrüstung und starte eine einmalige Bike-Karriere
Ich fühle mich auch in der Funktionskleidung recht wohl und will sie eigentlich auch nicht mehr gegen einen Flattermann eintauschen.

Ich war gestern auch in Willingen  (bin dafür um 2:30Uhr aufgestanden und stand noch nicht mal selbst am Start. Was tut man nicht alles für sein Team)
Ich habe da mein Team mit Gels und aufmunternden Worten  versorgt.
Hat zwar am Ende nicht viel gebracht, aber sie waren zufrieden.

Marathons eine Kohlenhydratparty???
Man muss ja nicht zuschlagen! Mein Teamkollege (metzkergiga4u) ist gestern die große Runde (er ist 140 km) gefahren und hat dabei 7.100 kcal verbrannt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass er die durch Gels usw. wieder zu sich genommen hat.
So ein Rennen fährt man aber auch nicht um abzunehmen, sondern nur, um sich mit anderen zu messen.
Zum Abnehmen sollte man trainieren. Da sind vor allem GA1-Ausfahrten zu empfehlen.

XBOX spielen auf dem Hometrainer? Das ist krass. Schaffst du es, zu zocken und dann nicht langsamer/schneller zu treten? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch.
Ich kann das nicht. Ich will aber auch immer schneller treten als ich soll. Wenn ich dann noch zocke, geht mein Tempo ja ganz verloren.
Ich empfehle Musik hören oder Bike-DVDs gucken. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> XBOX spielen auf dem Hometrainer? Das ist krass. Schaffst du es, zu zocken und dann nicht langsamer/schneller zu treten? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch.
> Ich kann das nicht. Ich will aber auch immer schneller treten als ich soll. Wenn ich dann noch zocke, geht mein Tempo ja ganz verloren.
> Ich empfehle Musik hören oder Bike-DVDs gucken. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.



Geht eigentlich ganz gut, ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt "laufen" die Beine von alleine. Man sollte vielleicht nur hektische Spiele meiden. Mit Amped3 (Snowboarding) hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Ich bin ein Mann und schon froh, dass ich die Pedale treten und mich gleichzeitig am Lenker festhalten kann 
Bei mir läuft es auf dem HT nie. Ich trete meistens zu schnell, wenn ich aber zocke dann eher zu langsam. Ich bin aber auch nicht der Konsolenfreak.
Ich zock nur Renn- und Sportspiele und das auch nicht (mehr) stundenlang.

Wenn man ab und zu eine DVD einlegen kann und nicht immer NWD 5 oder 6 gucken muss, ist das der für mich beste Weg. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen besseren.
Ich werde Ende dieses Jahres oder Anfang des nächsten Jahres die Zeit haben, einen neuen Weg zu finden. Vorher muss ich hoffentlich nicht mehr auf den HT.
Es ist schön dass ich ihn habe und ich will auch nicht dass er kaputt geht, aber mein Freund ist er nicht gerade. 
Ich fürchte er wird es auch nicht werden.

Bist du zufrieden mit deine(m)/-(n) Poison(s)? Das sind doch Versenderbikes, oder nicht?
Na ja, dass gehört ja eh nicht hierhin. Kannst es aber trotzdem mal kurz posten, bitte. 

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ach so, sie ist neongelb/braun. Wie viel Geld hat man dir denn gegeben, dass du die mit nach Hause nimmst .
> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du nach einem Licht für den Sommer gefragt hast. Du traust dich im Hellen nicht raus mit der Buchse, stimmts?



Glaub mir... die Hose ist wirklich kein Hingucker. Als ich die Hose mal ohne "Tarnung" anhatte, hat sich mein Kollege gleich hinter mich gesetzt und konnte am Berg vor Lachen nicht mehr. Hat irgendwas von "Gelbsucht" und "Warnfarbe" gefaselt. Auch einige RRler haben ziemlich seltsam geschaut. Manchmal ist Auffallen auch sehr unangenehm. Gut, wenn ich in die Wälder bretter ist es vorbei mit glotzen, aber muss einfach nicht sein.

Die Lampe spare ich mir ja durch die Tarnhose... ist günstiger.

Soviel Übergewicht habe ich nicht. 182 groß und zur Zeit 89 kg, das ist zwar Übergewicht, aber geht noch. Ich denke das ich mir ein schickes Trikot bei 85 kaufe und bei 81 oder 82 ne komplette Montur.

@Race-Kralle88: Kommst ja aus Ennepetal, quasi ein Ex- NAchbar. bin Ruhrpottler, der in die Ferne geschweift ist. Wenn ich mal wieder heim komme, bringe ich mein Bike mit, musst mir dann mal einige schöne Bike Ecken zeigen. 

Manuel


----------



## raccoon78 (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit deine(m)/-(n) Poison(s)? Das sind doch Versenderbikes, oder nicht?
> Na ja, dass gehört ja eh nicht hierhin. Kannst es aber trotzdem mal kurz posten, bitte.



Ich hab´s erst seit Donnerstag aber bisher kann ich beim besten Willen nicht klagen, fährt sich wunderbar. Ja, ist ein Versenderbike, was gleichwertiges hätte mich beim Händler locker 400 mehr gekosten. Poison Zyankali T


----------



## Long John (4. Juni 2007)

@Pisskopp: Wenn dann nach Frankreich St.Giron, oder Klittmöller DK. Aber ist ja auch Nebensache. Dieses Jahr wirds eh nichts mehr. Den Eisbach gibts aber definitiv nicht in jeder Stadt. Ich schau schon seit mehreren Jahren in LE und Umgebung. Und an der Wakeboardanlage ist es mit dem Wellenreiter auch zu hohl. Ist eben kein Vergleich.

@ Andere: Biken muss nicht wetterabhängig sein. Wenn man schon am überlegen ist bei besch........ Wetter hat man schon verloren. Einfach rein in die Klamotten und los gehts. Als Nachtfunzel reicht ne Mirage von Sigma völlig aus. Alles andere ist Luxus oder was für Racer. 
Bei schlechtem Wetter ist es auch zu empfehlen nicht alleine zu fahren. Das motiviert, pucht und bringt Ergebnisse. 
Ans Hometrainer fahren konnt ich mich schon im Fitnessstudio nicht dran gewöhnen. Ich denk meine Entscheidung war richtig. Ganz oder gar nicht sozusagen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Wäre ja auch ein Skandal, wenn deine Billig-Hose auch noch optisch der Knaller wäre 
Wenn du die RRler überholst, lachen die auch nicht mehr.
Die Farbkombi ist aber auch echt schon super-sch gewählt. Ich habe sie ja noch nicht gesehen, aber klingt nach echter Materialverschwendung .

Ich bin 1,78m groß und so 77,5kg schwer.
Dass mit den schönen Ecken ist hier in Ennepetal sone Sache. Oder ich kenne sie noch nicht
Muss man mal sehen was daraus wird, eher wenig.

Das mit dem Poison ist echt interessant. Mein Bruder hat auch ein Poison. Das ist aber mehr für Freeride/Enduro-Geschichten. Tut ja nix zur Sache.
Ich bin mit meinem Anthem sehr zufrieden.
Wenn du so auf Preis/Leistung guckst und vor einem Versender nicht abschreckst, warum dann kein Canyon (Grand Canyon/ Ultimate CF als Hardtail oder Nerve als Fully)?
Das ist in Sachen Preis/Leistung noch besser.

Ein Bike mit Licht. Ist nicht meine Sache. Ist aber im Sommer sinnvoll. Wenn man kann, dreht man die Runde im Dunkeln (dann ist es nicht so heiß).
Im Winter fahren ist ja nicht so mein Ding. Ich bin nicht so kälteempfindlich. Wasser ist viel schlimmer.
Ich habe zwar nichts gegen Wasser, will aber selbst bestimmen, wann ich nass werde.
Ich hätte gerne immer so 10°-15°C und Sonne. Das wäre optimal. Das Wetter ist aber leider kein Wunschkonzert. Es gibt ja auch bekanntlich nur schlechte Kleidung und kein schlechtes Wetter

Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## raccoon78 (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Poison ist echt interessant. Mein Bruder hat auch ein Poison. Das ist aber mehr für Freeride/Enduro-Geschichten. Tut ja nix zur Sache.
> Ich bin mit meinem Anthem sehr zufrieden.
> Wenn du so auf Preis/Leistung guckst und vor einem Versender nicht abschreckst, warum dann kein Canyon (Grand Canyon/ Ultimate CF als Hardtail oder Nerve als Fully)?
> Das ist in Sachen Preis/Leistung noch besser.



Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Grand Canyon 6.0 allerdings hätte ich das (Bestelldatum Mitte April) irgendwann im Juli/August bekommen, dann habe ich mich für das Poison entschieden (siehe Foto´s). Mal schauen, evtl. gibts nächstes Jahr ein Canyon Nerve ES 7 oder 8, kommt aber darauf an wie´s bis dahin finanziell aussieht. Und dann ist mir relativ egal wie lange es dauert, ich hab dann ja mein Hardtail


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, Canyon. Ist vom Preis her voll der Knaller. Als ich mein Anthem noch nicht hatte, wollte ich zuerst das Grand Canyon 7.0 haben. Mein Vater hat dann gesagt, nimm doch das 9.0, ich zahle dir aber auch das Ultimate CF 6.0 FBI Team. Das hätte ich dann auch fast gekriegt. Ist aber vom Versender, kein Händler weit und breit und so ist die Wahl dann auf das Anthem gefallen. Ist ja auch nicht das Schlechteste. Dazu war es noch runtergesetzt (1300 statt1600, da waren sogar noch Sonderwünsche bezahlbar ).
So habe ich jetzt ein Bike, das meinen Ansprüchen absolut genügt und auf den Punkt passt.
Ich habe ein neues Bike gebraucht, weil sich mein 700,--Bulls bei km 2.200 verabschiedet hat (Sattelstütze zu weit raus= Rahmenbruch oberhalb vom Oberrohr).Das ist bitter, aber
aus Fehlern lernt man,
Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## Liz301 (5. Juni 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooff Topic!!!!


----------



## PhyrePh0X (5. Juni 2007)

dein beitrag aber auch 

ontopic: war heute zum ersten mal seit ca. 7 Jahren joggen, mein Schweinehund war immer zu gross (mindestens nen pitbull ).
Mittlerer Puls 150 bei 40 minutem LEICHTEM joggen abgewechselt mit schnellem Gehen. 
Da ist noch viiieeel zu tun. Oh mansen, naja, hat ja Spass gemacht, denn der Hund meiner Freundin ist mitgelaufen, bzw. immer vorneweg (nein, kein Pitbull) - vielleicht hat er meinen Schweinehund gejagt, funktioniert hats jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit auch meinerseits ein Update aus Willingen. Bei 7.45 Std Fahrzeit, 7242 Ckal auf dem Polar. Und so hab ich mich auch gefühlt.


----------



## Mtb-biker89 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal, ich bin neu hier!

Ich hab auch im Januar damit angefangen Mountainbike zu fahren, weil ich die ein oder anderen Kilos weg haben will und 2. weil es mir Spass macht.
Nun hab ich paar fragen an die Spezialisten/Profis unter euch. 

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und 1,87 groß und wiege 75 Kg. Und will ca. 10 kg abnehmen!! also so ca. 65 Kg.

Mein Trainingsplan sieht so aus: 
Mo. Morgens 2 Std. und Abends 1:30 Std. 
Di.  Morgens 1:45 Std.  und Abends  2:30 Std.
Mi.  Ruhetag
Do. Morgens 2:35 Std. und Abends 2:30 Std. 
Fr.  Morgens 2:30 Std. und Abends 1:30 Std.
Sa. Ruhetag
So. Morgens 3:45 Std.

Ist der Plan so OK???
Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit beträgt zwischen 25 und 26 Km/h und ich
versuche auf 50 Km pro tag zu kommen, momentan sind es ca. 30-35 Km. 

Ich esse viel Obst ,Gemüse und Vollkornprodukte, aber keine Fettigen Sachen. Und eigentlich NICHT über meinem Verbrauch, und nehm trotzdem nicht ab. Was kann das sein?  
Kann es sein dass mein Stoffwechsel kaputt ist? 

Was meinen die Experten? 

Vielen Dank!!

Mfg
Michael


----------



## raccoon78 (5. Juni 2007)

Mtb-biker89 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, ich bin neu hier!
> 
> Ich hab auch im Januar damit angefangen Mountainbike zu fahren, weil ich die ein oder anderen Kilos weg haben will und 2. weil es mir Spass macht.
> Nun hab ich paar fragen an die Spezialisten/Profis unter euch.
> ...




Kannst du mir verraten, warum du bei deiner Größe auf 65Kilo kommen willst??????? Das einzige was du noch abnehmen kannst sind Muskeln und das ist nun nicht gerade erstrebenswert.


----------



## Manuel79 (5. Juni 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mahlzeit auch meinerseits ein Update aus Willingen. Bei 7.45 Std Fahrzeit, 7242 Ckal auf dem Polar. Und so hab ich mich auch gefühlt.



Mist... so viele in Willingen.. und ich musste arbeiten. Könnte...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ein neues Gesicht- juhu!
Willkommen im Forum.

Ich würde mich zwar nicht direkt als Spezialist und schon gar nicht als Profi bezeichnen, kann dir aber mal versuchen zu helfen.
Wenn du den Trainingsplan so durchziehst, kann dir eigentlich nichts passieren.
Wenn du bei deinen Angaben keinen Zahlendreher oder ähnliches drin hattest, halte ich die Zahlen für sehr, sehr unrealistisch. Wie willst du bei dem Gewicht und deiner Größe was abnehmen?
Deine Werte hörten sich doch schon jetzt gut an. Wie du noch so viel abnehmen kannst, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen, Gehirnmasse abzubauen oder dir unwichtige Organe (Magen, Leber, Niere,) rausoperieren zu lassen.
Wenn du das alles gemacht hast und dich immer noch zu schwer fühlst, kannst du ja mal gucken, ob du den zweiten Arm an deinem Körper WIRKLICH brauchst. Vielleicht ist ja auch der nur unnötiger Ballast auf deinem Weg zum Gipfel.
Bist du denn des Wahnsinns...!!!
Hier geht es ums Abnehmen und nicht darum, seine Magersucht weiter auszubauen.
Du solltest einfach probieren, den Trainingsumfang zu steigern und viele Grundlagen-Einheiten zu fahren( 100 Umdrehungen/Minute bei 60-70% der maximalen Herzfrequenz).
Du solltest bei diesen Einheiten so ca. doppelt so lang fahren wie sonst. Alo auch gerne mal 4/5h. Das trainiert dann auch das Sitzfleisch 
Du solltest einfach deinen Trainingsumfang versuchen zu erhöhen, nur einmal am Tag trainieren, dann wird das schon was.
Der leichteste ist nicht immer der Schnellste. Du bist auf einem guten Weg. Solltest mal gucken, wie dein Körper auf das Training reagiert und es dann dementsprechend verändern.
Wenn du dir die Trainingsergebnisse aufschreibst, kannst du sie vergleichen.

Was ich nicht verstanden habe. Du hast einen Schnitt von 25/26 km/h. Fährst jeden Tag zweimal, immer so 1-2 Stunden pro Einheit. Kommst aber am Ende des Tages nur auf 30-35 km. Wie geht denn das?

@ Alle im Forum

Startet von Euch jemand beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter am 21.7.?

Vielen Dank,
Mfg
Race-Kralle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi
Also ich war in Willingen dabei 
Ich habe da mein Team unterstützt. Einer davon war Metzkergiga4u.
War so ein schöner Event.
Ob es sich lohnt, dafür am Sonntag um 2:30Uhr aufzustehen, muss jeder selbst wissen. Für einen Bike-Verrückten lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
Ich kann jetzt sagen viele Stars der MTB-Szene gesehen zu haben. Karl Platt, Stefan Sahm, Pia Sundstedt,
Viele habe ich auch nicht gesehen. C. Gracia, Steve Peat, Markus Klausmann, Sam Hill, Greg Minaar,
Also alle, die das DH-Rennen gefahren sind, habe ich verpasst :-(
Und warum???
Weil alles dem Team-Support untergeordnet war 

Ich glaube, dieser Event hat seinen eigenen Thread. Einfach mal nachsehen
Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (6. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

Ich habe da eine kleine Frage, die mir vielleicht jemand von euch erklären kann (hoffe ich jedenfalls).

Seit Anfang des Monats bemühe ich mich mein Wohlfühlgewicht wieder zu erreichen. Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut:


Datum	       Gewicht	Menge an  Mahlzeiten	       Sport
29.05.2007	91,2	             2	                           x
30.05.2007	91	             2	                         2,01 Std. MTB (GA2)
31.05.2007	90	             3	                         1,31 Std. MTB (GA1)
01.06.2007	90	             3	                            x
02.06.2007	89,4	            3	                         1,33 Std. MTB (GA1)
03.06.2007	89,2	            2	                            x
04.06.2007	89,6	            3	                            x
05.06.2007	89	             3	                          1,31 Std. MTB (GA2)
06.06.2007	88,2		

Meine Ernährung habe ich in sofern umgestellt, das ich fettreiche Nahrungsmittel (Bsp: Edamer 40%, Salami etc.) weitgehend meide und lieber auf Light- Produkte zurückgreife, natürlich im normalen Rahmen und nicht davon mehr essen. Weiterhin esse ich recht viel Fisch (als Fisch- Freak kein Problem), Salat, Obst, Reis, Gemüse allgemein. Fällt mir sogar erstaunlicherweise nicht sonderlich schwer. Auch die Umstellung, anstatt Cola mal Cola light oder Wasser zu trinken ist kein Problem. Cappuchino ohne Zucker ist auch gut.

Allerdings tut sich seit Anfang der Ernährungsumstellung in meinem Fettbereich rein gar nichts. Habe  immer noch 24. Ich erwarte nicht, das sich in einer Woche da Welten verändern, aber 23 dachte ich mir schon.

Was mich jetzt irritiert ist: Woran nehme ich denn jetzt ab? Wasser trinke ich im Gegensatz zu vorher erheblich mehr (während der Einheiten 2 Liter plus die 2 Liter im Büro und die vielleicht 500 ml Abends zu Hause). Kräfte und Ausdauermäßig fühle ich mich auch wesentlich besser als vorher, also glaube ich nicht, das es Muskeln sind.

Als ich noch reiner Läufer war, habe ich im Fettbereich bei gleichbleibenden Essen und 3 Einheiten (1 Std.) in einer Woche mehr Veränderung gesehen.

Ich bike jetzt wieder nach Trainingsplan seit gut zwei Monaten, Ernährungsumstellung seit einer Woche... im Fettbereich tut sich nichts.

Mich irritiert das ein wenig, weil ich ja irgendwas falsch machen muss.

Manuel


----------



## raccoon78 (6. Juni 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe da eine kleine Frage, die mir vielleicht jemand von euch erklären kann (hoffe ich jedenfalls).
> 
> ...



Das ganze muß ja erstmal in Gang kommen, laß deinem Körper doch erstmal Zeit zum Umstellen. Eine Woche ist jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Außerdem sind die (für normalsterbliche bezahlbaren) Körperfettwaagen alles andere als genau.


----------



## cubeproxc (6. Juni 2007)

Ich nehme beim Laufen auch schneller ab, bzw. mein Körper stellt sich schneller auf Fettstoffwechsel um. Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass ich beim Laufen gleichmäßiger belaste. 
Wichtig: Mageres rotes Fleisch essen wg. L-Carnitin. Ansonsten stimme ich ^^ zu. Das dauert länger als eine Woche und die Waagen sind ungenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Juni 2007)

Mtb-biker89 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, ich bin neu hier!
> 
> Ich hab auch im Januar damit angefangen Mountainbike zu fahren, weil ich die ein oder anderen Kilos weg haben will und 2. weil es mir Spass macht.
> Nun hab ich paar fragen an die Spezialisten/Profis unter euch.
> ...



   Sag mal was willst du denn noch abnehmen du Hering, sorry is net persönlich aber das hört sich schon fast nach Magersucht an.
Bau lieber knochen trockene Muskulatur auf die richtig belastbar ist dann wirds auch was.....
Und im übrigen bist du noch sehr jung soll heißen dein Körper formt sich noch also ab in die Muckibude und in verbindung mit der Radlerei nen Traumbody aufbauen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Manuel79 (6. Juni 2007)

Na, dann warte ich mal.... 

Bin da wohl dann ein wenig zu schnell gewesen...  immer diese Ungeduld. 

Manuel


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Alle im Forum
> Startet von Euch jemand beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter am 21.7.?



Ja, hier, ich...und ein Kumpel von mir ist auch dabei Hab auch nen Fred dazu gesartet...kannst ja mal reinschauen...aber jetzt genug OT...was ist eigentlich aus dem Magersüchtigen Neuen geworden? Schon weggeschwebt??


----------



## MarkBB (6. Juni 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus dem Magersüchtigen Neuen geworden? Schon weggeschwebt??



Mit Magersucht ist nicht zu spaßen und hier in diesem Forum sieht man(n) sehr deutlich, das das kein Frauen-Problem ist.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## pisskopp (6. Juni 2007)

Eben deshalb lachen wir ja


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute,
hackt mal nicht so auf dem Neuen rum.
Ich habe zwar auch einen, wie soll ich sagen, bissigen Kommentar dazu geschrieben, trotzdem ist damit echt nicht zu spaßen.
So Kommentare, wie ist er schon weggechwebt müssen da echt nicht sein. Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber trotzdem.

Er wächst doch noch. Ist die Muckibude da wirklich schon das Richtige für ihn?
Ich würde ihm eher davon abraten, kann es aber nicht wirklich begründen.

@ Lateralus
Schön, dass du in Wetter dabei bist. Mein (Metzkerracing)-Team ist mit drei Leuten am Start.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal 

Wer kommt denn darauf, dass Magersucht ein reines Frauenproblem ist? Das ist jawohl der größte Mist aller Zeiten.
Alle haben alles oder können alles kriegen- so ist das heutzutage.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (6. Juni 2007)

mit 18 darf man ruhig in den kraftraum. da ist überhaupt nichts dagegen einzuwenden


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Juni 2007)

Man darf sogar vorher innen Kraftraum, aber nur wenn man einen Trainer hat der sich auskennt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2007)

Hi. Ja ist ja ok. Aber die Aussage man darf auch schon vorher rein- aber nur mit Trainer gibt mir auch schon wieder recht.
Denn wenn man das bedenkenlos machen könnte und keinerlei gesundheitliche Folgen zu befürchten hätte, könnte man ja auch auf den Trainer verzichten.
Ist mir egal was die anderen machen. Ich bin eh nicht so der Pumper . Muskeln wollen ja auch mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Wenn man weniger hat, braucht man auch weniger Sauerstoff und kommt mit einer kleineren Lunge aus. Muskeln braucht man nur in den Beinen und am Oberkörper. Die Arme sind da eher unwichtig.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (6. Juni 2007)

der trainer muss ja nicht die ganze zeit daneben stehen. es geht nur darum, dass man sich nicht die falsche technik aneignet.

aber das sollte ja bei fast jeder sportart so sein.


----------



## raccoon78 (6. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Muskeln braucht man nur in den Beinen und am Oberkörper. Die Arme sind da eher unwichtig.


Unterschätze mal nicht, wie stark du beim Biken deine Armmuskulatur brauchst. Klar, wenn du nur Asphalt fährst sind die Arme egal, aber sobald du im Geländeunterwegs bist, brauchst du deine Arme.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Pongi.
Ich fahre den größten Teil meiner Trainingskilometer auf der Straße. Ich fahre aber auch Marathons mit und bin so gezwungen, ins Gelände zu gehen. Es macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß als auf der Straße  (ist auch anstrengender als die Fahrt auf der Straße und verbraucht deshalb auch mehr Kcal).
Ich sage immer: Auf der Straße wird gearbeitet und im Gelände ist man zum Spaß und für die Fahrtechnik.
Ich finde aber, dass man, um ihm Gelände gut unterwegs zu sein, nicht extra in die Muckibude muss.
Im Marathonbereich reicht die normale Armmuskulatur aus. Der Arm wird ja im Training dann mittrainiert und ist dann etwas kräftiger als der eines Normalsterblichen, aber immer noch viel dünner als der eines Bodybuilders.

Ich wollte damit ja auch nur sagen, dass die Armmuskulatur eher unwichtig fürs Biken ist. Zumindest viel unwichtiger als die Muskulatur im Bein und im Oberkörper- mehr nicht.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg
06.06.2007 - 93,5 kg

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Boardercrime (7. Juni 2007)

Moin

Ich muss mich auch wieder motivieren zum schrumpfen:

Länge: 181 cm
Gewicht : Zarte 87 Kg
Bauchumfang: 90 cm
KFA: ca. 12%

Gemessen jeweils am morgen.

Ziel: Gewicht < 80 KG, Bauchumfang < 85cm,KFA<10%,Länge==181cm ;-)

Training: Jeden Tag mindestens 1 Std. Aktivität (Biken,Laufen,Sex; Bei schlechtem Wetter:Crosstrainer,Sex).
             Spass muss im Vordergrund stehen  


Food: Schlechten Food nur ausnahmsweise, ansonsten Mischkost.Weniger Alkohol.

So, ich poste meine Daten nächste Woche wieder....


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Juni 2007)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Training: Jeden Tag mindestens 1 Std. Aktivität (Biken,Laufen,Sex; Bei schlechtem Wetter:Crosstrainer,Sex).
> Spass muss im Vordergrund stehen



Das nenn ich mal einen ausgewogenen und sinnvollen Trainingsplan


----------



## raccoon78 (7. Juni 2007)

Oh, hätt ich fast vergessen, wenn meine Waage mich heute morgen nicht belogen hat, bin ich das erste Mal seit bestimmt einem Jahr (evtl. auch mehr) wieder 2 stellig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemma (7. Juni 2007)

hallo mal ne ganz andere frage,

ich bin 194 und wiege 83 kg, bin überhaupt nicht übergewichtig.
bike 3-4 mal die woche immer 20-50km dazu gehe ich 2 mal die woche in die mukiebude.
von meinen leistungen her bin ich zufrieden, ich ernähre mich bewußt.
nur habe ich eine dünne speckschicht am bauch die einfach nicht wegwill.
wie geht man an sowas ran oder ist das genetisch ?


----------



## pongi (7. Juni 2007)

das bekommst du leider nur schwer weg. sowas ist mehr oder weniger genetisch. 
kannst nur schauen den kfa noch weiter zu senken, dann wird auch das bäuchlein irgendwann verwschwinden und der sixpack kommt raus.


----------



## Markus K (7. Juni 2007)

So, heute war in NRW Feiertag. Ich hoffe, jeder hat seinen Hintern aufs Rad gesetzt und ordentlich Fett verbrannt. Ich bin meine 70km bei gutem Wetter gefahren. 
Gleich gehe ich Grillen und werde 3 fette Würstchen essen. Die habe ich eingefroren, bovor ich mit Abnehmen so richtig angefangen habe. Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen, ab jetzt keine Neuen mehr zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
@ Lemma
Wie kriege ich die letzten Fettreste am Bauch weg?
Wenn du einen Sixpack haben willst, kannst du dir ja so starke Bauchmuskeln antrainieren, dass man sie auch durch die dickste Wampe sehen kann .
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die, die Muskeln anzutrainieren und die Trainingsreize mehr in den GA1-/GA2-Bereich zu verlagern. Heißt auf Deutsch: Mehr Training bei 60-70%  (GA1) und 70-80% (GA2) der maximalen Herzfrequenz. So greift der Körper auf diese Fettreserven zurück und verbrennt sie. Ist halt nur die Frage wann. Wenn du die Zeit hast, diese mehrstündigen Touren öfter mal zu fahren und noch dazu darauf warten kannst, die (Rest)-Wampe loszuwerden, wirst du dein Ziel erreichen.
So eine GA1-Tour sollte so lang wie möglich sein (mind. 2 Stunden) und die GA2-Tour darf etwas kürzer sein, weil ja auch mehr Anstrengung erfolgt (mind. 1,5 Stunden).
Wenn du keine Zeit/Lust hast so lange zu fahren kannst du auch  mal eine Kraftausdauer-Einheit dazwischen schieben. Da geht es darum, entweder eine Trainingsrunde so schnell wie möglich zu fahren oder Berge in einem schwereren Gang im Sitzen (!) hochzufahren. Danach solltest du die Beine in einem kleinen Gang wieder lockern.

@ Alle:
Hier noch eben meine Trainingsdaten von heute: Tageskm 75,41, Fahrzeit:3:50:40 Stunden, Schnitt: 19,61km/h Höhenmeter: knapp unter 1000.
Für mich schon eine sehr große Runde. Mehr bin ich noch nie gefahren . Und dass mit meinem neuen Race-Fully. 

Ich wünsche euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen,
hoffe, dass ihr den Spaß nicht verliert,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## scars (7. Juni 2007)

So, hab jetzt auch zu euch gefunden 

Bin 1,81 m groß, habe momentan ~110 kg (höchststand Sommer 05 waren 126 kg)...seit letzten Freitag verfüg ich nun auch über ein neues Rad....





Momentan geh ichs noch schön langsam an, hab jetzt meine ersten 3 Touren (So, Di, Heute) über 20 km (Fahrzeit ~1,5 h) hinter mich gebracht 

Viel Erfolg euch allen


----------



## eX600 (7. Juni 2007)

Also dann will ich auch mal:

Ich war von jeher kein schlanker Mensch. Erstmals während des Studiums - vor rd 25 Jahren - hab´ich dann mal so um die 15 Kilo abgenommen und war danach bei meinem persönlichen "Wunsch- und Wohlfühlgewicht".

Ich bin Einsachzig groß und wog am Ende der Abnehmerei 80 Kilo.

Die damalige Abnehmerei erfolgte ganz ohne sportlichge Betätigung. "Einfach" wenig bis sehr wenig gegessen.

Nach dem Studium dann Berufseinstieg, Familie, drei Kinder und über die Jahre immer mehr und mehr zugenommen, bis ich, Ende 1999 bei 115 Kilo ankam. 

Jetzt zog ich zum zweiten mal die Reißleine. Ich orientierte mich an der ein Jahr vorher bei uns in Baden-Württemberg mit viel Tamtam propagierte Methode der "Pfundskur". Das heißt, verkürzt: Kohlenhydrate so viel man will, Fett meiden und um Eiweiß kümmert man sich nicht weiter. Dazu 5 Mal täglich Obst/Gemüse und kein bis wenig Alkohol. Dazu Sport. Ich nahm den völlig unbeachteten und zum Kleiderständer degradierten Hometrainer meiner Frau in Betrieb und radelde im Keller anfangs 15, dann 30 und zu letzt über 60 Minuten täglich. Und wenn ich täglich sage, dann mein ich das auch. Selbst Weihnachten, Geburtstage usw waren kein Grund, auszusetzen. Ich blieb eisern, auch beim Essen, wobei ich an den Wochenenden schon mal "normal" zulangte und auch mal ne Pulle Roten oder ein paar Pils runterspülte. Die Woche über gabs aber im wesentlichen Brot ohne was dazu (außer Genüse), Nudeln, Reis und Wasser. Nach einem Jahr waren schon 20 Kilos weg aber ich hatte Lunte gerochen und machte weiter: Im Frühling setzte ich mich zum ersten Mal auf ein "richtiges" Fahrrad und war dermaßen überrascht über meine Leistungsfähigkeit, daß ich mehr wollte. Ich erwarb ein Rotwild-Fully und heitzte das ganze Jahr (2001) durch die Gegend. Morgens schon zur Arbeit (25km) und abends wieder zurück. Der Rückweg hatte 350 hm.

Ende 2001 wog ich 80 Kilo, war topfit, fuhr 8.000km pro Jahr und konnte so mein Gewicht einigermaßen halten. Ok es ging ein wenig hoch, aber über 85 wog ich nie.

Dann kam ein privater Tiefschlag: Meine Frau und frühere Freundin kündigte mir nach 23 Jahren. Das war Ende 2003. Es folgten Scheidung, Hausverkauf, und und und.Was soll ich sagen: Ende 2006 wog ich wieder 104 kg.

Ich fing nach meinem alten Rezept so Mitte Februar 07 wider an: MTB und Kohlenhydrate satt, dieses Mal aber vor allem Vollkornware. Meine sportive Form war erbärmlich im Vergleich zu der Zeit vier Jahre vorher. Aber ich blieb dran. Da ich zwischenzeitlich wieder in einer Zwei-Zimmer-Wohnung lebe, geht das mit dem Hometrainer nicht mehr aber dafür ging ich in die Muckibude. Nur zum Radeln. Langsam wurde es etwas besser und so Ende März waren auch schon die ersten Kilos weg. Bei 100 war ich angelangt. Anfang April eröffnete ich, nach Umstellung auf Sommerzeit, meine Freiluftsaison, denn nun konnte ich abends nach der Arbeit wenigstens ne Stunde radeln. Seither lese ich auch im Stillen die Beiträge hier mit.

Mit zunehmender Form steigt nastürlich auch der Spaß und durch das gleichzeitige Abnehmen wird man auf dem Bike eh besser. Man schleppt ja weniger die Berge hoch (ich wohne am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb, kann also beliebig Höhenmeter fressen).

Heute war ich wieder unterwegs bei Kaiserwetter: 132 km, 1200 hm, 20,9 im Schnitt und die Waage zeigte mir vor dem Start heute morgen 94 kg.


Ich hoffe, es geht weiter in die richtige Richtung. Ab jetzt bin ich hier offiziell mit von der Partie.

Ach ja: Ganz so verbissen seh ich das nicht mehr: Während meiner heutigen Tour hab ich 5 Kristallweizen auf die glühende Lampe gegossen. ´s war aber auch sauwarm bei uns.

Gruß eX600


----------



## -MaLi- (8. Juni 2007)

Zu beginn (ostern 111kg) purzelten die kilos echt schnell bis so ca 96 das hielt sich dann 2 wochen und nun geht es wieder hoch  (das liegt nicht am essen) ich denke mal, dass sich muskeln aufbauen und diese wiegen ja mehr als fett...


----------



## Ikosa (8. Juni 2007)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Zu beginn (ostern 111kg) purzelten die kilos echt schnell bis so ca 96 das hielt sich dann 2 wochen und nun geht es wieder hoch  (das liegt nicht am essen) ich denke mal, dass sich muskeln aufbauen und diese wiegen ja mehr als fett...




...ich würde Dir raten, Deine These mit dem Maßband zu überprüfen...


----------



## Manuel79 (8. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Arm wird ja im Training dann mittrainiert und ist dann etwas kräftiger als der eines Normalsterblichen, aber immer noch viel dünner als der eines Bodybuilders.
> 
> Gruß Race-Kralle



Moin!

Wo ich das gerade lese: Ich habe bei Radlern (vor allem RRlern) immer das Gefühl gehabt, die hätten wesentlich dürrere Ärmchen als "Normalsterbliche" oder lieg ich da falsch? Mir ist schon klar, das beim Biken die Arme weniger beansprucht werden, als die Beine, aber ich fand das bei den Rennradlern immer sehr  extrem von den Unterschieden (Beine muskulös und Arme dürre). Sicher, das die Arme nicht dünner werden als bei Nichtradlern? Vielleicht werden sie nur sehniger, aber nicht muskulöser. Aber lasse mich gerne berichtigen.  

Ansonsten ein Update meines derzeitigen Gewichts:

Start: 29.05.07 - 91,20 kg
Jetzt: 08.06.07 - 88,00 kg

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,
@ Manuel79: Die Arme von RRlern sind dünner als die von Normalsterblichen. Klar, sie sind ja auch meist am ganzen Körper dünner als die Normalsterblichen .
RRler sind ja auch eher weniger im Gelände unterwegs. Schon mal eine Wurzel auf der Straße gesehen??? 
Mountainbiker haben etwas dickere Arme, weil sie im Wald vielmehr Unebenheiten ausgleichen müssen. Wer aber körperlich hart arbeitet und im Job die Arme gebraucht, hat wieder dickere Arme. Außerdem ist das alles auch so ein bisschen eine Frage der Gene.
Der eine pumpt wie ein blöder und der andere guckt die Gewichte nur an und die Muskeln wachsen schon.

@ eX600
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich glaube nicht, dass du Probleme haben wirst abzunehmen. Du hast einfach die Disziplin, um alles zu erreichen, was du dir vornimmst- außer das was du schreibst ist gelogen 
Wenn du genug mit dem Rad fährst, wirst du auch wieder abnehmen. Dann musst du nicht mal hungern.
Man verbraucht ja in der Stunde so ca. 500-1000kcal. Wenn du also immer so 1 Stunde fährst und ab und zu mal länger unterwegs bist (3-4 Stunden), musst du einfach nur noch warten und hast dein Wunsch- und Wohlfühlgewicht irgendwann wieder erreicht.

@ MaLi
Ich bike mehr als früher und nehme weniger ab? Wie geht das?
Es kann natürlich sein, dass du Muskeln aufbaust.
Du kannst jetzt mehr fahren, dann nimmst du irgendwann auch wieder (kräftig) ab.
Du kannst warten und so weiter machen wie jetzt. Dann nimmst du auch irgendwann wieder ab.
Du kannst aber auch dein Training etwas umstellen. Wenn du jetzt eine höhere Trittfrequenz und einen kleineren Gang fährst, wird sich an deinem Tempo nicht viel ändern, aber dein Muskelaufbau wird etwas gehemmt und du nimmst wieder mehr ab. Du steigerst so mehr deine Ausdauer und kannst dann bald noch länger fahren und wieder mehr Kcal verbrennen. So nimmst du dann noch mehr ab.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Fs6. (9. Juni 2007)

hey
habe mir eben die letzten einträge durchgelesen(nur aus Interesse)!
Also ich habe mit dem Gewicht keine Probleme. Ich bin 1,83m groß und wiege dabei in der Wettkampfsaison ca.73kg. Was bei meinem Knochbau ideal für die Rennen ist.
Dann zu den Armen bei RR´s. Ich habe im Winter ca. 3-4 kg Muskeln am Oberkörper aufgebaut, (mit 16 geht das halt noch relativ gut) jetzt in der Saison, wenn ich keine Zeit für das Training habe sind die bei dem Training was ich fahre schnell wieder weg, habe Ende April aufgehört und bis dato 4kg abgenommen, jedoch an den Beinen deutlich zugelegt.
Beim Essen versuche ich halt vorzüglich gute KH´s aufzunehmen, allerdings schaffe ich das nicht immer so zu kontrollieren, bzw. bekomme darüber einfach nicht genug rein. Daher kanns schon mal sein das ich ein halbes Blech Kuchen nach einer Einheit verdrücke..... Danach habe ich aber auch kein schlechtes Gewissen und nehme auch nicht zu also ist das so ganz ok!
Man muss halt dazu sagen das ich 16 Jahre alt bin und bis zu 20 Stunden die Woche trainiere!
Wenn ich dann nach einer 4-stündigen RR-Einheit nicht genug esse,stehe ich die halbe Nacht am Kühlschrank!
Also einfach mehr biken und auf gesunde Vollwertkost achten, dann purzeln die Kilos.(so hab ich´s im Frühjahr gemacht)
Kette rechts der Fs6.


----------



## Markus K (9. Juni 2007)

Wieviele Kilogramm Muskeln kann man denn beim Radeln zunehmen? Sind doch bestimmt nicht viel mehr als einer, oder? MaLi ist ja jetzt kein Anfänger, sondern fahrt schon länger Rad, sodass bei ihm gewiss schon einiges an Muskeln vorhanden war.


----------



## Liz301 (9. Juni 2007)

Also in BODYBUILDER- Kreisen heißt es, dass ein ANFÄNGER (zu Beginn geht ja alles recht flott) im ersten Jahr zwischen 5,6 Kilo reine Muskelmasse aufbauen kann . Und damit ist man wohl das Optimum bezüglich Training und Ernährung....
Das heißt dann wohl auch das ein Muskelzuwachs von 4 Kilo über Winter eher unrealsistisch ist. Beim Radeln wird es wohl bei richtiger Belastung mit den 1-2 Kilo hinkommen. Wobei man den Begriff ''reine Muskelmasse'' in Betracht ziehen muss...
steroide sollen natürlich förderlich sein...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
@Markus K
Wie schwer sind die Muskeln, die man beim Radeln aufbauen kann? Das sit eine gute Frage. Das hängt aber auch von sehr vielen Faktoren ab. Größe? Disziplin, die man trainiert (z.B. CC, Marathon, Downhill,)?
Genaue Zahlen sind aber auch unwichtig. Wenn die Power am Berg stimmt und die Kondition solche Attacken mitmacht, ist doch alles in Ordnung 

@ Fs6
Da hast du Recht, die langen Grundlageneinheiten sind beim Abnehmen extrem wichtig. Sie haben halt den größten Kcal-Umsatz. Gerade wenn man, so wie du, 20 Stunden/Woche trainiert, kann man ja fast nur Abnehmen.
Da geht es dann darum, hochwertige KH#s aufzunehmen und seinem Körper so gutes zu tun. Aber das macht du ja schon
Also sind (Abnehm-) Tipps für dich ja überflüssig.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## -MaLi- (10. Juni 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Wieviele Kilogramm Muskeln kann man denn beim Radeln zunehmen? Sind doch bestimmt nicht viel mehr als einer, oder? MaLi ist ja jetzt kein Anfänger, sondern fahrt schon länger Rad, sodass bei ihm gewiss schon einiges an Muskeln vorhanden war.



Ok  
danke für die schmeichelung  

Ich habe mir vor Ostern ein halbwegs tourentaugliches Bike gekauft (nur durch zufall, wollts eigentlich als 0815 Standartbike für zum Bäcker fahren und so verwenden).
Bei einer Radtour mit der Familie kam der Einfall: hey das macht spass und abnehmen kann ich auch (damals 111kg...).
Vorher habe ich nie Sport gemacht (also aktiv), war ein reiner Bürohocker 
Inzwischen sind über 750km aufm tacho.  
Zuerst ging das Gewicht kontinuierlich zurück bis auf ca. 96kg und in den letzten Tagen ging es wieder rauf, ist ein wenig demotivierend.  
Gut die Fettpolster an den Beinen sind jetzt so gut wie weg, nun muss ich wahrscheinlich mit Sit-Ups anfangen und davor grausts mir schon 

Mit der Zeit hab ich schon gemerkt, " der Berg geht jetzt viel schneller" und der durchschnitt ist auf ca 21,5-22km/h gestiegen (idr so um 400hm pro tour) aber für 10% anstiege die länger als 150m sind hab ich immernoch nicht die kondition


mfg
mali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (10. Juni 2007)

So,
letzte Woche Willingen mit 57 km, zweimal zur Arbeit und einmal mit Frau 3 Stunden geradelt haben dazu beigetragen, dass ich den Aufwärtstrend der letzten beiden Wochen doch noch brechen konnte.
Gerade komme ich von Burg Frankenstein zurück, auf die ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen gefahren bin. Immerhin 3:48 für 71,3 km. Letzte Woche in Willingen habe ich in Ähnlicher Zeit nur 57 km geschafft.
Während ich beim letzten mal auf dieser Tour viereinhalb Stunden gebraucht habe und danach körperlich absolut am Ende war, fühle ich mich momentan so gut, dass ich gleich nochmal eine kleiner Tour machen könnte...


Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg
20.05.   96.0kg -> -1.2kg
27.05.   96.5kg -> +0.5kg
04.06.   97,3kg -> +0,8kg
10.06.   96,2kg -> -1,1kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk




...und noch viel weiter


----------



## zwärg (10. Juni 2007)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,
Das macht ja Spaß? Da bist du also noch im Trainingszustand 
Bei mir macht es schon keinen Spaß mehr 
Ich bin in den letzten 4 Tagen 200km (Do.:75km; Fr.:11km; Sa.:64km; So.: 50km) gefahren. Da bleibt der Spaß dann schon mal auf der Strecke. Vor allem wenn dabei nicht immer die Sonne scheint. Die Touren haben alle so 3-4 Stunden gedauert- außer die Tour am Freitag.

Es ist aber ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man einen Berg hochfliegt, an dem man noch vor wenigen Monaten fast gestorben wäre.

So eine lange Tour hilft gegen die Lustlosigkeit. Das schwierigste ist es doch, aufs Bike zu kommen und nicht, sich anzustrengen. Mir hat es zumindest geholfen.
Außerdem treibt es das Gewicht nach unten.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Matze. (12. Juni 2007)

> Da hast du Recht, die langen Grundlageneinheiten sind beim Abnehmen extrem wichtig.





Warum erzählst Du das jetzt zum hundertsten mal obwohl´s nicht stimmt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ Matze
Wie das stimmt nicht?
Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob ich in einer 1-stündigen K3-Ausfahrt 1000kcal oder in einer 4-stündigen GA-Ausfahrt 3000 oder mehr kcal verbrauche, oder nicht?

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du nicht nur Alles ist schei$$e und ich weiß es besser schreiben würdest, sondern auch sagst, was daran schei$$e ist und was du besser weißt.
Damit ist sicher allen am meisten geholfen.

Ich sehe mich weiterhin im Recht, bin aber gerne bereit, was dazu zu lernen

Vielen Dank,
Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## MarkBB (12. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie das stimmt nicht?
> Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob ich in einer 1-stündigen K3-Ausfahrt 1000kcal oder in einer 4-stündigen GA-Ausfahrt 3000 oder mehr kcal verbrauche, oder nicht?



Wenn das Ziel GewichtsREDUKTION ist, ist GA auch dann vorzuziehen, wenn man "nur" gleich viel kcal verbrennt. Höhere Last über kürzere Zeit führt nur zu mehr Muskelmasse--> mehr Gewicht.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2007)

Hi.
@ Mark
Ach sooo. Ich habe schon gedacht, dass das, was ich geschrieben habe kompletter Mist ist.

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Wer nur abnehmen will, sollte nicht im Kraftbereich fahren, sondern lieber langsam aber dafür lange seine Runden drehen, ganz klar.

Ich gehe aber immer davon aus, dass man auch schneller fahren können möchte.
In diesem Fall sollte man ja auch mal eine schnellere Runde drehen/ am Berg einen großen Gang im Sitzen treten.
Das führt dann zu einer ruhigeren Herzfrequenz und somit dazu, dass man auch im GA1-Bereich schneller wird und mehr Kcal verbraucht.
Aber das ist ja nur auf lange Sicht realisierbar. Oder stimmt das auch nicht?

Wenn man nur abnehmen möchte, muss man sich von der Aussage, jetzt noch schnell raus, Hauptsache was gemacht, verabschieden.

Sorry, dass ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe- war keine Absicht.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Ikosa (12. Juni 2007)

...Bei Euch beiden ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. So viel Müll in 3 Beiträgen produzieren nicht mal die gesamten User im KTWR an einem Tag...

Bevor Ihr hier abstruse Theorien von Euch gebt, informiert Euch bitte...

Nr. 1

Nr. 2

Nr. 3


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juni 2007)

> ...Bei Euch beiden ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. So viel Müll in 3 Beiträgen produzieren nicht mal die gesamten User im KTWR an einem Tag...
> 
> Bevor Ihr hier abstruse Theorien von Euch gebt, informiert Euch bitte...




ja ne, is klar...

auf jeden Fall bringen lange Ausdauereinheiten etwas. Oder hat Herr Ikosa schon mal 5h am Stück Krafttraining betrieben? Ich kann sowas nich. Dass man dadurch den Grundumsatz nicht steigert, steht auf nem anderen Blatt...
is doch nich alles schwarz weiss.

weitermachen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2007)

Hi
@ Ikosa:
Ach so ist das.
Wir sagen doch auch nix anderes als das, was auf diesen Links steht.
Im GA1-Bereich erreicht man eine höhere Gewichtsreduktion als im Kraftbereich, im Kraftbereich wird vermehrt Glucose (Traubenzucker) verbrannt, im GA-Bereich werden mehr Fette als Glukose verbrannt, usw.

Das einzig neue ist die Miteinbeziehung einer Ruhephase, die eine erstaunlich hohe Fettverbrennung zur Folge hat. Die erreicht man aber nur durch den hohen Grundumsatz.
Wie kann man ihn erhöhen? Durch BIKEN!

Wenn dir das als Antwort immer noch nicht passt, sag uns "Nicht-Professoren" bitte, wie es richtig heißen muss.
Durch einen Link alleine werde ich ja dann anscheinend nicht schlau.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Race.Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liz301 (12. Juni 2007)

Les dirs vielleicht nochmal in ruhe durch...
auserdem gehen die argumente von dir gerade in zwei total verschiedene richtungen.
einmal sagst du das längere einheiten zur gewichtsreduktion mehr bringen, weil mans länger machen kann (stimmt ja an sich auch).
aber im letzten beitrag bringst du jetzt wieder glukose- und lipidstoffwechsel ins spiel...wenn ich mich mal zitieren darf: ''Les dirs vielleicht nochmal in ruhe durch...''zitat ende


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2007)

....Na ja Meinst wirklich ALLE ktwr user zusammen?


----------



## Matze. (12. Juni 2007)

> Wenn dir das als Antwort immer noch nicht passt, sag uns "Nicht-Professoren" bitte, wie es richtig heißen muss.




Nein sagen wir nicht, das wurde schon hundertemal durchgeackert, und jede Woche kommt wieder einer, der Fettstoffwechseltraining mit Fettabbau verwechselt, das ermüdet 


Diese Aussage von Dir z.B. ist völlig falsch:


> Wer nur abnehmen will, sollte nicht im Kraftbereich fahren, sondern lieber langsam aber dafür lange seine Runden drehen, ganz klar.




Das war schon immer klar:





> Das einzig neue ist die Miteinbeziehung einer Ruhephase,



Und dazu:


> ja ne, is klar...
> 
> auf jeden Fall bringen lange Ausdauereinheiten etwas.



Natürlich bringen die was, nämlich die Fähigkeit möglichst lange im Fettstoffwechselbereich zu fahren, was aber nichts mit Fettabbau zu tun hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

Ihr wollt es also abstreiten, dass ich recht habe, wenn ich sage, dass jemand, der immer lange und langsam fährt, viel abnimmt, ja?
Das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein :-(

Und es ist doch klar, dass jemand der viel fährt, auch viel abnimmt, oder nicht?

Und in diesem Thread geht es doch nur ums Abnehmen und nicht um die Wissenschaft, die hinter dem Abnehmen steckt, oder?
Was man abnimmt ist doch eher uninteressant. Hauptsache man wird dünner und ist dann irgendwann mit seinem Gewicht zufrieden.

Da ich nicht genau weiß, was ich falsch mache, kann ich mich ja auch nicht verbessern :-(. (Ich muss mich damit abfinden, DUMM an Überfettung zu sterben, weil ich nicht weiß, wie man das Fett gezielt mithilfe von Sport loswird).

Ein letzter Versuch aber doch noch:
Das entscheidende ist die Energiebilanz.
So, wenn man sich jetzt sein Bike schnappt und 5 Stunden radeln geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man abgenommen hat doch recht groß, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man eine negative Energiebilanz hat, auch groß ist, oder nicht?
Wenn man diese Tour dann wiederholt, hat man wieder abgenommen, weil die EB wieder negativ ist. Wenn man sich diese Sache jetzt über einen längeren Zeitraum zu nutze macht, ist man früher oder später dünn, oder ist das alles großer Mist, den ich da geschrieben habe?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## haschoma (13. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ein letzter Versuch aber doch noch:
> Das entscheidende ist die Energiebilanz.
> So, wenn man sich jetzt sein Bike schnappt und 5 Stunden radeln geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man abgenommen hat doch recht groß, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man eine negative Energiebilanz hat, auch groß ist, oder nicht?
> ...



wenn du genügend isst kannst du trotzdem noch zunehmen  
aber im grunde stimmt es schon, wenn deine energiebilanz negativ ist nur solltest du aufpassen, dass dein körper nicht auf sparflamme schaltet, aber dazu findest du sicherlich einiges auch hier im thread.


----------



## teuto_biker (13. Juni 2007)

Hi,

sicher nimmt derjenige ab, der viel und lang fährt.

Aber auch der, der kürzer (von der Zeit her) und knackig fährt.

Das beste ist, man kombiniert diese Methoden.

2-3 mal die Woche 1-1,5 Stunden mit Dampf und am Wochenende eine Tour zwischen 80 und 100 Kilometern in ruhigerem Tempo.

So habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren 31 Kilo abgenommen und während dieser Zeit auch noch mit dem Rauchen aufgehört.

Letztendlich zählt doch einfach nur die negative Energiebilanz, also ab aufs Rad und Kalorien vernichten.

Und nicht vergessen, es soll alles noch Spaß machen.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
@ Teuto Biker
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Andere nehmen zu, wenn sie mit dem Rauchen aufhören 
31 kg in drei Jahren ist echt eine ganze Menge. Ich bin jetzt so bei 18kg in 16 Monaten.
Die Menge die man abnimmt, hängt aber auch vom eigenen Gewicht ab.
Wenn du z. B. vorher 200kg gewogen hast 

@ Haschoma
Das ist die Variante: Ich nehme ab und werde gleichzeitig schneller. Hier wollen aber wohl einige soviel abnehmen, dass sie sich nicht mal das Mehrgewicht durch mehr Muskeln leisten wollen. Die fahren dann nur lange und langsam.
Durch deinen Plan wird man schnell und leicht, aber nicht unbedingt schnell leicht 
Dieser Plan ist aber für Marathons eher nichts. Da würde ich mehr entspannte Touren und weniger Highspeed empfehlen.


----------



## teuto_biker (13. Juni 2007)

Hi,

als ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe, ist das Gewicht auch erst leicht angestiegen, plus 4-5 Kg.

Vorher waren es 124 Kg, jetzt pendel ich zwischen 92 und 93 Kg, bei 1,84 m Körperhöhe.

Nach dem Sommerurlaub (Radurlaub) möchte ich vorne eine 8 stehen haben.

Fühle mich aber jetzt schon pudelwohl.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Matze. (13. Juni 2007)

> Ihr wollt es also abstreiten, dass ich recht habe, wenn ich sage, dass jemand, der immer lange und langsam fährt, viel abnimmt, ja?





Nein, abnehmen ist so möglich, aber es ist weder der einzige, noch der schnellste Weg. 
Was sagst Du zu jemandem der dieselbe Anzahl an Kcal verbrennt nur weil er schnell fährt, und die Berge raufjagt  hat der´s dann falsch gemacht 




> Und es ist doch klar, dass jemand der viel fährt, auch viel abnimmt, oder nicht?



Bisher hattest Du immer viel Wert auf "langsam" gelegt 



> Und in diesem Thread geht es doch nur ums Abnehmen und nicht um die Wissenschaft, die hinter dem Abnehmen steckt, oder?



Stimmt genau, deshalb sind solche Aussagen von Dir:


> Ein letzter Versuch aber doch noch:
> Das entscheidende ist die Energiebilanz.


total im Widerspruch zu den anderen Aussagen, denn einmal machst Du die Doktrin auf langsam und lange ist entscheidend für´s abnehmen, ein anderesmal zitierst Du wieder die Energiebilanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ teuto biker

Sehr schön.
Hast du angefangen zu fahren, als du aufgehört hast zu rauchen?
Die 8 am Anfang vom Gewicht ist ein tolles Ziel, habe ich auch schon gehabt.
Das hat dann irgendwann gegen Ende des letzten Jahres geklappt. Jetzt bin ich bei 76kg (1,78m).

@ Matze

Der, der den Berg raufjagt, baut Muskeln auf, die schwerer sind als Fett. Sicher ist das nur minimal, aber es ist doch kein Scheiß, den ich da erzähle.
Wenn jetzt der, der diesen Thread eröffnet hat, macht, was ich ihm sage, wird er abnehmen und irgendwann dünn sein. Dann hat er eine gute Basis, um z. B. an einem Rennen teilzunehmen.
Dafür muss er dann aber auch anfangen, auf Kraft zu trainieren.

Ob oder dass das der schnellste Weg ist, dünn zu werden, habe ich nie behauptet. Es ist einer von vielen Wegen. Aber er führt zum Ziel, früher oder später.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> @ Matze
> 
> Der, der den Berg raufjagt, baut Muskeln auf, die schwerer sind als Fett. Sicher ist das nur minimal, aber es ist doch kein Scheiß, den ich da erzähle.




Und je höher deine Muskelmasse ist, desto mehr Kalorien verbrennt man im Schlaf (gesteigerter Grundumsatz)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo
@ racoon78
Ja, da hast du Recht. Diese Muskeln wiegen dann aber auch wieder mehr. Wenn man dünn ist, braucht man sich ja nicht mehr so um den Grundumsatz zu kümmern.
Ich würde nicht auf alle Muskeln verzichten, um 2kg leichter zu sein, andere in diesem Thread scheinbar schon.

Wie viel ist denn der gesteigerte Grundumsatz höher, wenn du dir einen gut trainierten Marathonisti vorstellst, der etwa 1,80m groß ist?

Ich finde das nicht so hoch, dass es ernsthaft erwähnenswert ist. Kann mich da aber auch natürlich täuschen .
Ich würde zumindest nicht anfangen, Muskeln anzutrainieren, um den Grundumsatz zu erhöhen.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## teuto_biker (13. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich bin erst mit dem fahren angefangen und habe danach dann mit dem Rauchen aufgehört.

Wollte halt wieder Sport treiben und als ich festgestellt habe, das es mir nach ca. 12 Jahren "Sofasportler" Spaß macht zu biken, habe ich es sein lassen.
Ach ja, es waren 17 Jahre "Sucht" nach Nikotin.

Wollte mir nicht mehr kaputtmachen, was ich mir durch den Sport an Kondition aufbaue. Bin ja mit meinen inzwischen 37 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Juni 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So zu meiner Statistik
> Monat-Kilometer--Stunden--Höhenmeter---Gewicht
> Januar-285,49-----25------1500--------122,5
> Februar-633,6-----51,05----4500--------118
> ...



*Juni-312,83km--22,45Std--3728hm*- heute Morgen 95,9Kg und letzte wog ich zwichenzeitig 93,2KG.
Ich häng fest mit meinem Gewicht, aber wenigstens wird der Bauch trotzdem kleiner  aber ich sehe nirgendswo Muskeln die sich aufbauen.


----------



## Matze. (13. Juni 2007)

> aber ich sehe nirgendswo Muskeln die sich aufbauen.





Wie schon früher erwähnt bist Du im Bereich der Meßtoleranz, die Muskeln die Du aufbaust sind nich so gut sichtbar , keine Bange, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eX600 (14. Juni 2007)

> Ich häng fest mit meinem Gewicht



So geht´s mir derzeit auch. Ich bin am vergangenen (in BaWü verlängerten) WE rd 360 km gefahren. Danach kam ich fast nicht mehr die Treppe zu meiner Wohnung hoch  . Trotzdem tat sich am Gewicht nix bzw es ging sogar um 1kg hoch. Wir lassen uns davon aber nicht aus dem Konzept bringen und machen einfach weiter wie gehabt. Langfristig MUSS das der richtige Weg sein.

eX600


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juni 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *Juni-312,83km--22,45Std--3728hm*- heute Morgen 95,9Kg und letzte wog ich zwichenzeitig 93,2KG.
> Ich häng fest mit meinem Gewicht, aber wenigstens wird der Bauch trotzdem kleiner  aber ich sehe nirgendswo Muskeln die sich aufbauen.


Hallo

mir geht es ähnlich, bei mir ging es gestern auch nach oben  

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg
06.06.2007 - 93,5 kg
13.06.2007 - 95,0 kg   

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Boardercrime (14. Juni 2007)

Hmm, wahrscheinlich ist die Erdanziehung in der letzten Zeit gestiegen.Habe trotz allabendlichen Sport und ausgewogener Ernährung kein Milligramm verloren.
Obwohl der Kaliper zeigt etwas weniger KFA an, aber da kann man nicht so genau drauf gehen.

07.06.2007 G:  87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12% 
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%

Muss wohl radikaler werden 
Morgens HIIT, Mittags 1 Stunde Joggen, Abends Krafttrainig.
Ich bin wahrscheinlich ein genetisches überlebenswunder !


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ racoon78
> Ja, da hast du Recht. Diese Muskeln wiegen dann aber auch wieder mehr. Wenn man dünn ist, braucht man sich ja nicht mehr so um den Grundumsatz zu kümmern.
> Ich würde nicht auf alle Muskeln verzichten, um 2kg leichter zu sein, andere in diesem Thread scheinbar schon.
> ...



Genau DAS ist der Punkt. Schnell fahren baut mehr und dickere Muskeln auf, als langsam und gleichmäßig. Ein sehr guter Beleg dafür ist z.B. der Vergleich Marathonläufer und Sprinter, wie man ihn in jeder (Sommer-)Olympiade sieht. Die Anstrengung im Training bzw. das Trainingspensum allgemein ist sicher recht ähnlich, aber vom Gewicht her unterscheiden sich diese Typen doch recht extrem. Lt. manchen hier im Thread kann das nicht sein, da sie ja (im Training, also Alltag!) gleich viel kcal verbrennen. 

Der höhere Grundumsatz bei einem "gut trainierten" Marathonisti ist (absolut) gar nicht sooo viel höher als bei einem "normalen" Menschen der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, da sich das meistens im "Spargelbereich" abspielt (besonders schön bei den afrikanischen Marathonläufern zu sehen).

Generell ist dieser "Gewichtsfetischismus" hier ziemlich lächerlich und ein Spiegel ist oft ein deutlich besserer Ratgeber als eine Waage... 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## ab-ovo (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freunde des Lichts,

seit ungefähr 8 Wochen packe ich mich auch wieder mehr oder weniger regelmäßig (1-3x die Woche) aufs Rad, nachdem ich seit Beginn meiner Ausbildung vor 3 Jahren auf sagenhafte 116,8 kg zugelegt habe 

Aktuell sind es 114 kg und seit gestern intensiviere ich meine Anstrengungen nocheinmal, nachdem die vorige Woche etwas aus der Reihe fiel ;(

Bin gestern auch seit längerer Zeit wieder 65 min am Stück gefahren (Schnitt rund 22 km/h) und optimistisch, 2-4 kg / Monat abzunehmen, will bis Ende des Jahres auf jeden Fall wieder eine zweistellige Zahl auf der Waage sehen 

Fange heute auch wieder mit Krafttraining an und plane, im Wechsel mit Radfahren wenigstens 4-5x die Woche Sport zu treiben.

Resultate wie von Stefan_Yoah motivieren dabei ungemein 
Habe vor zwei Jahren bereits einmal rund 15 kg abgenommen, leider nicht dauerhaft  aber Disziplin habe ich schon.

Hoffe es klappt dieses mal auch so gut.


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

...mal eine einfache Frage: Warum treiben sich die, die abnehmen wollen in einem MTB-Forum rum?

Genau: sie wollen beiken, sie wollen abnehmen, sie wollen ihren Körper definieren (mit Muskeln), sie wollen schneller werden. Wenn sie dann ihr Wunschgewicht haben, dann wollen sie mehr. Noch schneller werden, und noch länger fahren.

Solange sie aber ihr Wunschgewicht nicht haben, geht es nur um das Abnehmen (und zwar dem Abnehmen von Fett).

Und das geht am schnellsten und effektivsten mit Krafttraining und nicht mit Fettstoffwechseltraining. Dieses kommt dann wenn man nach erreichen des Wunschgewichtes mehr will (schneller, länger).

Und mal nur so zum Nachhirnen, wer hat denn eigentlich die Zeit 5 h im Fettstoffwechseltraining zu fahren, wenn er den selben kcal-Verbrauch in 2 h (inkl. Nachbrenneffekt) erreichen kann...

Ein Rat an diejenigen die sich nach wie vor mit dem Fettstoffwechseltraining beschäftigen: Ihr seid im falschen Thread!

Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein: Wer behauptet, dass seine Hose wegen der Zunahme von Muskelmasse plötzlich nicht mehr passt, der Lügt oder nimmt Anabolika...


----------



## raccoon78 (14. Juni 2007)

so, mal so ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir. 

01.05.2007  = 107 Kg (davor warens mit Sicherheit stellenweise noch 5 kg mehr

 )

13.06.2007  =  98,3 Kg 



Nachdem ich jetzt endlich meinen Camelbak habe kann ich mich erst so richtig quälen 

, gestern waren es 3:15 bei 21 Km und heftig hm (keine Ahnung wieviele, mein HAC ist im Rückstand) und laut Pulsuhr sind dabei genau 3680 Kcal flöten gegangen. Wenn man bedenkt, daß vor 2 Monaten das Wort "Sport" ein absolutes Fremdwort für mich war.......

Ich habe die große Hoffnung die fehlenden 18 Kilo im nächsten viertel Jahr loszuwerden.


----------



## ab-ovo (14. Juni 2007)

Oh snap, 9 kg in 6 Wochen 
Wie oft und wie lange warst du unterwegs?


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein: Wer behauptet, dass seine Hose wegen der Zunahme von Muskelmasse plötzlich nicht mehr passt, der Lügt oder nimmt Anabolika...



Du mußt nicht von dir auf andere schließen... 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## raccoon78 (14. Juni 2007)

ab-ovo schrieb:


> Oh snap, 9 kg in 6 Wochen
> Wie oft und wie lange warst du unterwegs?



Hab gerade mal in meiner Trainingsverwaltung nachgesehen:

Mai (Nur Hometrainer): 11:49 Stunden bei 323Km
Juni (eindlich mein Rad): 12:43 Stunden mit 102km bei knapp 3000Hm

Wie gesagt, vorher habe ich noch nie in meinem Leben wirklich Sport getrieben.

Eine Ernährungsumstellung (ohne Hungern!!!!) hat ihr übriges getan  

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Eine Stunde am Tag mit dem Hund durch den Wald hetzen ist dabei auch hilfreich  (Ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, nachdem ich schweissgebadet vom Gassirennen zurück bin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Du mußt nicht von dir auf andere schließen...
> 
> Grüßle Mark




...eigentlich Antworte ich auf solche Dinge nicht, sind ja schließlich nicht im KTWR. Aber nur mal so: Muss man Deinen Satz verstehen, oder kann man das nur wenn man aus Böblingen kommt?...


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Was ist ein KTWR?

Mir passen seit ich wieder mehr Rad fahre definitiv einige Hosen nicht mehr (so spannen das sie unbequem sind zähle ich zu nicht passen). Und da bei Männern an den Oberschenkeln Fettablagerungen eher selten sind, bleibt nur Muskelmasse übrig.  
Wenn Du sagst ich lüge oder wäre gedopt, empfinde ich das als sehr schwerwiegende Anschuldigung und gehe davon aus, das Du von Dir ausgehst und sonst keine Vergleiche hast. Und  "nicht von sich auf andere schließen" ist eine allgemein bekannte Redensart und dient der Vermeidung eines Konflikts. Nun ja, wie sich gezeigt hat scheint man Gewicht auch an der Allgemeinbildung sparen zu können oder es ist die Nähe zur Alb... Aber das zu klären ginge jetzt wirklich zu weit. Gegenbeweise ließen sich sowieso nicht erbringen, da für Dopingtests das Geld, sowie die technischen Mittel fehlen und wenn man davon ausgeht, das jemand lügt, entbehrt sich auch ein Vergleich der Oberschenkelmaße mit den "alten" Hosen jeder Grundlage, da die ja von jemand anderem sein könnten.

Grüßle Mark

P.S.: Ein echter Schwoab isch fei eh zu geizig zum dopen!


----------



## Fretchen (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist der Punkt. Schnell fahren baut mehr und dickere Muskeln auf, als langsam und gleichmäßig. Ein sehr guter Beleg dafür ist z.B. der Vergleich Marathonläufer und Sprinter, wie man ihn in jeder (Sommer-)Olympiade sieht. Die Anstrengung im Training bzw. das Trainingspensum allgemein ist sicher recht ähnlich, aber vom Gewicht her unterscheiden sich diese Typen doch recht extrem. Lt. manchen hier im Thread kann das nicht sein, da sie ja (im Training, also Alltag!) gleich viel kcal verbrennen.



Ich brech zusammen....


----------



## eX600 (14. Juni 2007)

> Nun ja, wie sich gezeigt hat scheint man Gewicht auch an der Allgemeinbildung sparen zu können oder es ist die Nähe zur Alb...


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Was ist ein KTWR?
> 
> Mir passen seit ich wieder mehr Rad fahre definitiv einige Hosen nicht mehr (so spannen das sie unbequem sind zähle ich zu nicht passen). Und da bei Männern an den Oberschenkeln Fettablagerungen eher selten sind, bleibt nur Muskelmasse übrig.
> Wenn Du sagst ich lüge oder wäre gedopt, empfinde ich das als sehr schwerwiegende Anschuldigung und gehe davon aus, das Du von Dir ausgehst und sonst keine Vergleiche hast. Und  "nicht von sich auf andere schließen" ist eine allgemein bekannte Redensart und dient der Vermeidung eines Konflikts. Nun ja, wie sich gezeigt hat scheint man Gewicht auch an der Allgemeinbildung sparen zu können oder es ist die Nähe zur Alb... Aber das zu klären ginge jetzt wirklich zu weit. Gegenbeweise ließen sich sowieso nicht erbringen, da für Dopingtests das Geld, sowie die technischen Mittel fehlen und wenn man davon ausgeht, das jemand lügt, entbehrt sich auch ein Vergleich der Oberschenkelmaße mit den "alten" Hosen jeder Grundlage, da die ja von jemand anderem sein könnten.
> ...



...Du solltest natürlich schon bei den Tatsachen bleiben. Wir reden hier von Menschen, welche mit 180cm weit über 100kg wiegen, und nicht von Böblinger Hungerharken welche durch gezielten Muskelaufbau dickere Schenkel bekommen wollen.
Ich sag es nochmals, wir sind hier in einem Thread wo es um das Abnehmen von 20kg und mehr geht. Und wer da plötzlich dickere Schenkel bekommt als er vorher hatte nimmt an Fett und nicht an Muskeln zu.

Noch eine kurze Frage: Was wiegt denn so Deine Allgemeinbildung? Rührt das "nicht mehr passen von Hosen" vielleicht daher, dass Sich Deine Allgemeinbildung in die unteren Regionen verzieht?...


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ...Du solltest natürlich schon bei den Tatsachen bleiben. Wir reden hier von Menschen, welche mit 180cm weit über 100kg wiegen, und nicht von Böblinger Hungerharken welche durch gezielten Muskelaufbau dickere Schenkel bekommen wollen.
> Ich sag es nochmals, wir sind hier in einem Thread wo es um das Abnehmen von 20kg und mehr geht. Und wer da plötzlich dickere Schenkel bekommt als er vorher hatte nimmt an Fett und nicht an Muskeln zu.



Zitate aus dem Thread:


> 07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
> 14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%





> Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und 1,87 groß und wiege 75 Kg. Und will ca. 10 kg abnehmen!! also so ca. 65 Kg.



Zu meinen Daten:
1,73m und 92kg. 

Und von dickeren Oberschenkeln "wollen" hab ich nichts geschrieben, das ist ein Fakt. Wenn bei Dir ohne Steroide nichts geht brauchst Du das nicht zu pauschalisieren. 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

...hmm, das mit der Hungerharke muss ich wohl zurück nehmen. Aber das Pendant dazu will ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt anbringen.

Kurz: Wer nicht verstehen will, solls bleiben lassen...


----------



## ROW DY-1 (14. Juni 2007)

Moin

@ Stefan_Yoah

Das mit dem festhängenden Gewicht, hab ich auch... Und in letzter Zeit ist es von mir so gewollt 

Angefangen bin ich im Anfang Feb mit 122 kg

Gruß 

rowdy


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Kurz: Wer nicht verstehen will, solls bleiben lassen...



Es ging mir nur um den generellen Vorwurf des Dopings, wenn die Hosen nicht mehr passen. Liegt vielleicht auch an der momentanen Doping-Hysterie und/oder der generellen Neidgesellschaft. Wenn man den Körperbau von Mario Cipollini mal mit dem von Marco Pantani verglichen hat, sieht man durchaus wie unterschiedlich 2 Radprofis sein können. Ob das ganz ohne Doping ging, ist nicht geklärt, deutlich unterschiedliche genetische Voraussetzungen sind aber ganz klar zu erkennen. Und wenn mir jemand sagt, er hat durch's Radfahren dickere Oberschenkel bekommen, so das Ihm die Hose nicht mehr passt, dann glaube ich Ihm das sofort. Und unterstelle Ihm nicht zuerst Doping oder Lügen. 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem Thread:
> 
> 07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
> 14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%



Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte eben darauf verweisen das die KFA-Angaben fuer den *Allerwertesten* sind. Die Messung erfolgt via Wiederstandsmessung und der Mess-Strom nimmt den kurzesten Weg, also durch die Beine wo der Fettanteil (idR) deutlich geringer ist als an anderen Problemzonen (Plauze).
Gewicht und Spiegel sind zuverlaessiger. Ansonsten: weiter machen


----------



## Fretchen (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur um den generellen Vorwurf des Dopings, wenn die Hosen nicht mehr passen. Liegt vielleicht auch an der momentanen Doping-Hysterie und/oder der generellen Neidgesellschaft.



Ich glaube nicht das bei deinem BMI noch jemand neidisch ist, wenn dir plötzlich die Hosen spannen......


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das bei deinem BMI noch jemand neidisch ist, wenn dir plötzlich die Hosen spannen......



Man kann sich mit Maßband, Waage und BMI-Tabelle schönrechnen....

...oder man riskiert einen Blick in den Spiegel.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## PhyrePh0X (14. Juni 2007)

hui, hier schwingt ja so ein negativer grundtenor mit rein  dachte der thread ist gedacht für Leute, die abnehmen wollen, hier ihre Ziele und Fortschritte posten und somit sich selbst motivieren und vor allem motiviert werden (von anderen). Wenn jetzt aber jemand dahergeht und sagt dass man sich nicht in einem MTB Forum herumtreiben darf wenn man abnehmen will (quasi zitat Ikosa ), dann find ick dit janz schön schade.
Soll ich dir verraten warum ich lieber 5 Stunden Ga1/2 fahre als zwei Stunden im Fitnessstudio rumzuhängen? Weil ich Abnehmen lieber mit etwas Angenehmen verbinde als mit etwas Unangenehmen. Könnte dir jetzt noch ausklamüsieren was GENAU da jetzt angenehm bzw. unangenehm ist, aber das spare ich mir jetzt.


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

...wenn der Spiegel eine konkave Biegung hat, sicherlich...


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juni 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> hui, hier schwingt ja so ein negativer grundtenor mit rein  dachte der thread ist gedacht für Leute, die abnehmen wollen, hier ihre Ziele und Fortschritte posten und somit sich selbst motivieren und vor allem motiviert werden (von anderen). Wenn jetzt aber jemand dahergeht und sagt dass man sich nicht in einem MTB Forum herumtreiben darf wenn man abnehmen will (quasi zitat Ikosa ), dann find ick dit janz schön schade.
> Soll ich dir verraten warum ich lieber 5 Stunden Ga1/2 fahre als zwei Stunden im Fitnessstudio rumzuhängen? Weil ich Abnehmen lieber mit etwas Angenehmen verbinde als mit etwas Unangenehmen. Könnte dir jetzt noch ausklamüsieren was GENAU da jetzt angenehm bzw. unangenehm ist, aber das spare ich mir jetzt.




menschens Kinder, wollt Ihr nicht oder könnt Ihr nicht? Es geht nicht darum wie schön Abnehmen sein kann, sondern was der effizienteste Weg zum Abnehmen ist.
Wenn jemand bewußt sagt, dass er lieber 5h GA1 fährt als 2h Krafttraining zu machen, dann ist das doch völlig ok, hauptsache es werden kcal verbraucht.
Wenn aber jemand sagt, dass GA1-Fahren die effizenteste Methode ist, das Fett zu verbrennt, dann ist das schlicht falsch.

Und im Übrigen: Was bitte ist eine "Quasi-Aussage"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (14. Juni 2007)

KFA Messungen mit dem Caliper gibt relativ genaue Werte:

http://www.ironsport.de/3Falten.htm


----------



## MarkBB (14. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> menschens Kinder, wollt Ihr nicht oder könnt Ihr nicht? Es geht nicht darum wie schön Abnehmen sein kann, sondern was der effizienteste Weg zum Abnehmen ist.
> Wenn jemand bewußt sagt, dass er lieber 5h GA1 fährt als 2h Krafttraining zu machen, dann ist das doch völlig ok, hauptsache es werden kcal verbraucht.
> Wenn aber jemand sagt, dass GA1-Fahren die effizenteste Methode ist, das Fett zu verbrennt, dann ist das schlicht falsch.



Wenn jemand sagt, das man mit Krafttraining das geringstmögliche Gewicht erreicht ist das schlicht falsch. Da darfst Du jetzt auch gern irgendwelche schlauen Bücher anbringen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, aber wenn das Ziel BMI 25 oder kleiner ist, ist das der falsche Weg. Geh in ein Fitnessstudio deiner Wahl und mach eine Umfrage bei gut trainierten Leuten nach dem BMI, dann mach das selbe bei einer Marathon-Laufgruppe. Das Ergebnis wird für sich sprechen. 

Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber immer noch, das "effizient" abnehmen und gesund abnehmen 2 paar Stiefel sind. Wer sehr viele kcal in sehr kurzer Zeit verbrennen will/muß, kann das Radfahren gleich ganz lassen. Joggen ist da viel effektiver. Oder Rudern. Oder Schwimmen. 
DIE kcal-vernichtende Sportart überhaupt ist Eishockey. Nur die wenigsten hier würden das überhaupt ohne (größere) Blessuren überstehen. Und einen (für dieses Forum vorzeigbaren) BMI wird man auch nicht erreichen. 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2007)

Hi.
@ Stefan Yoah
Es ist doch ganz normal, dass man nicht gleichmäßig abnimmt. Warte einfach mal noch ab, halt das im Auge und dann wirste sehen, dass du auch bald wieder mehr abnimmst.

Muskelaufbau erreicht man durch schnelle Touren (hoher Schnitt) oder langsames Bergauffahren im Sitzen und in einem hohen Gang. Danach aber einen kleinen Gang so lange schnell treten, wie man auch den großen Gang gefahren ist, damit sich die Beine wieder lockern (das angesammelte Laktat [?] abgebaut ist). Sonst tut es weh.

@ Ralph

Die Einstellung, ich habe mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, um besser biken zu können, ist super !

Schwankungen beim Abnehmen sind doch so normal wie der allmorgendliche Stuhlgang .
Einfach so weitermachen. Was bislang einen hohen Gewichtsverlust gebracht hat, wird auch bald wieder einen hohen Gewichtsverlust bringen- außer ihr habt nichts mehr abzunehmen 

@ Ikosa
Jetzt weiß ich etwas genauer, was ihr meintet, als ihr gesagt habt, dass meine Aussagen falsch sind. Ich habe lange nach der richtigen Antwort gefragt und sie dann später ohne fragen gekriegt- DANKE 

Wenn ihr abnehmt und eure Hosen danach nicht mehr passen, frage ich mich, was ihr für Hosen habt.

Bitte kein Streit,
Gruß,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Fretchen (14. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, das man mit Krafttraining das geringstmögliche Gewicht erreicht ist das schlicht falsch. Da darfst Du jetzt auch gern irgendwelche schlauen Bücher anbringen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, aber wenn das Ziel BMI 25 oder kleiner ist, ist das der falsche Weg. Geh in ein Fitnessstudio deiner Wahl und mach eine Umfrage bei gut trainierten Leuten nach dem BMI, dann mach das selbe bei einer Marathon-Laufgruppe. Das Ergebnis wird für sich sprechen.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber immer noch, das "effizient" abnehmen und gesund abnehmen 2 paar Stiefel sind. Wer sehr viele kcal in sehr kurzer Zeit verbrennen will/muß, kann das Radfahren gleich ganz lassen. Joggen ist da viel effektiver. Oder Rudern. Oder Schwimmen.
> DIE kcal-vernichtende Sportart überhaupt ist Eishockey. Nur die wenigsten hier würden das überhaupt ohne (größere) Blessuren überstehen. Und einen (für dieses Forum vorzeigbaren) BMI wird man auch nicht erreichen.
> ...



Als ich wieder in mein altes Fitness-Studio zurück bin habe ich als erstes eine CD erhalten die mir erklärt wie wichtig Krafttraining beim Abnehmen ist.


----------



## Matze. (15. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, das man mit Krafttraining das geringstmögliche Gewicht erreicht ist das schlicht falsch. Da darfst Du jetzt auch gern irgendwelche schlauen Bücher anbringen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, aber wenn das Ziel BMI 25 oder kleiner ist, ist das der falsche Weg. Geh in ein Fitnessstudio deiner Wahl und mach eine Umfrage bei gut trainierten Leuten nach dem BMI, dann mach das selbe bei einer Marathon-Laufgruppe. Das Ergebnis wird für sich sprechen.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber immer noch, das "effizient" abnehmen und gesund abnehmen 2 paar Stiefel sind. Wer sehr viele kcal in sehr kurzer Zeit verbrennen will/muß, kann das Radfahren gleich ganz lassen. Joggen ist da viel effektiver. Oder Rudern. Oder Schwimmen.
> DIE kcal-vernichtende Sportart überhaupt ist Eishockey. Nur die wenigsten hier würden das überhaupt ohne (größere) Blessuren überstehen. Und einen (für dieses Forum vorzeigbaren) BMI wird man auch nicht erreichen.
> ...



Du hast´s echt nicht kapiert, der Titel lautet "weg mit dem Speck" und nicht BMI muß unter 25


----------



## MarkBB (15. Juni 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Als ich wieder in mein altes Fitness-Studio zurück bin habe ich als erstes eine CD erhalten die mir erklärt wie wichtig Krafttraining beim Abnehmen ist.



Schön. Wenn man sehr viel Übergewicht hat, mag das auch funktionieren, wenn man nach Spiegel, statt nach Waage trainiert sogar noch besser. Ich hab mich dahingehend jedoch von meinen Physiotherapeuten beraten lassen und denen trau ich mehr als irgendwelchen CDs die für eine kommerzielle Einrichtung werben sollen. 

Wer seinen Körper durch Sport formen will, sollte sich einfach ein paar Profis der Sportart anschauen, denn daran kann man sehr schön die Wirkung des Sports sehen.


@Matze:
Manche Threads hier drin lassen auf anderes schließen.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Juni 2007)

.......endlich mal ein paar Leutz die wissen worum´s geht.


----------



## Fretchen (15. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Schön. Wenn man sehr viel Übergewicht hat, mag das auch funktionieren, wenn man nach Spiegel, statt nach Waage trainiert sogar noch besser. Ich hab mich dahingehend jedoch von meinen Physiotherapeuten beraten lassen und denen trau ich mehr als irgendwelchen CDs die für eine kommerzielle Einrichtung werben sollen.
> 
> Wer seinen Körper durch Sport formen will, sollte sich einfach ein paar Profis der Sportart anschauen, denn daran kann man sehr schön die Wirkung des Sports sehen.
> 
> ...




Sport funktioniert auch bei Untergewicht recht gut - zumindest war das bei mir so.
Ich weiß nicht ob du schon mal in einem Fitness-Studio warst, aber dort wird man nicht von CD's betreut, sondern hoffentlich von Physios und fähigen Trainern oder Sportlehrern. Ich zahle Mitgliedsbeitrag und erwarte dafür auch etwas. 
(Übernächste Woche beginnt MEINE Physioausbildung.....)

Ich fahre zwar MTB - sonst würde ich mich wohl nicht hier bewegen - aber ich betreibe auch andere Sportarten. Profis einer bestimmten Sportart möchte ich  nicht nacheifern. (Ich arbeite an meinen Laufzeiten, ich möchte aber auch weiterhin mein Krafttraining durchziehen .....)
Ich denke man sollte auch an etwas Spass finden und es nicht davon abhängig machen, wie die Profis aussehen.
Mein Gatte hat von 105 auf 65 kg abgenommen, ohne sich auf irgendwas zu versteifen.


----------



## MarkBB (15. Juni 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ nicht ob du schon mal in einem Fitness-Studio warst, aber dort wird man nicht von CD's betreut, sondern hoffentlich von Physios und fÃ¤higen Trainern oder Sportlehrern. Ich zahle Mitgliedsbeitrag und erwarte dafÃ¼r auch etwas.



Ich hab meinen Trainingsplan in einer Krankengymnastik-Praxis erstellen lassen, dort ist die Betreuung meiner Meinung nach besser als in einem "normalen" Fitnessstudio. Das mit der CD hast Du gesagt und von denen halt ich eben soviel wie von anderen Werbemitteln.



> Mein Gatte hat von 105 auf 65 kg abgenommen, ohne sich auf irgendwas zu versteifen.



Da gratuliere ich doch recht herzlich. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die GrÃ¶Ãe dazu.  Ich wog auch mal 65kg und seh jetzt deutlich besser aus. Das Untergewicht bei Sport nicht stÃ¶rt ist Wunschdenken (oder bestenfalls sportartspezifisch), sonst gÃ¤be es sicher deutlich mehr Sportler die magersÃ¼chtig aussehen. Ich habe es selbst gemerkt damals. Das die Leute hier nicht nur auf's abnehmen versteift sind, ist doch eine Farce, wenn jedes kg aufgelistet wird.

Ein schÃ¶nes Zitat aus Wikipedia:



> Aussagekraft des BMI
> 
> Auf Grund der unspezifischen AusgangsgrÃ¶Ãe Gewicht kann der BMI keine Aussage darÃ¼ber machen, ob dieses als Ã¼berproportionaler Fett- (Ãbergewicht, Adipositas) oder Muskelanteil (vgl. Bodybuilder) vorliegt, also der betroffene Mensch Ã¼bergewichtig oder muskulÃ¶s ist. Dieses ist aber hinsichtlich des Aussagewertes zentral, so dass der BMI-Wert â neben der Ergebnisverzerrung bei steigender KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und Ã¤hnlicher Statur â nur begrenzt anwendbar bzw. aussagefÃ¤hig ist.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body-Mass-Index

GrÃ¼Ãle Mark


----------



## Fretchen (15. Juni 2007)

Mein Mann ist 1,76 groß.....

Von Untergewicht brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen ich hatte bei 1,73 mal 38 kg (schwerste Magersucht und kurz vor einer Zwangsernährung.....)
Das ich heute noch lebe und jetzt 64 kg wiege habe ich meiner Familie und dem Sport zu verdanken.

Ich weiß das man sich mit Unter- wie Übergewicht viel einreden kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ab-ovo (15. Juni 2007)

Respekt, da habt ihr beide euch ja in der Mitte getroffen 
Wie lange habt ihr denn gebraucht?


----------



## Ikosa (15. Juni 2007)

@MarkBB

eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne sagen: "Sie faseln"

Erst kommst Du mit BMI, das wird dann wieder relativiert, dann kommen ganz neue, von Dir irgendwie zusammengewürfelten Argumente usw.

Fakten:

es geht vorwiegend um 0,1-Tonner und schwerere Kandidaten
es geht um die Energiebilanz
es geht um Abnehmen im Sinne von *Fett abnehmen*
es geht um die *effizienteste Methode* dies zu bewerkstelligen
es geht um den Aufbau von Muskeln die den *GU nach oben bringen*
es geht *nicht *um *Fettstoffwechseltraining*
es geht *nicht *um den *BMI*
es geht nicht um Deinen Körper, Deinen Spiegel oder Dein Spiegelbild
es geht nicht um einen Muskelzuwachs der im Bereich von Bodybuilding liegt

können wir uns also darauf einigen, dass diese Fakten die Grundlage dieses Threads sind, und nichts anderes...


----------



## MarkBB (15. Juni 2007)

Die effizienteste Methode ist nichts essen. 

Kostet keine Zeit, kostet kein Geld, man muß sich um nix kümmern.
Das ist meinetwegen überspitzt formuliert, ABER 20-30 kg FETT zuviel kommen nicht einfach so zustande. Einfach mehr und härter fahren ist ein denkbar schlechter Ratgeber, da bei langen Einheiten viel weniger Zeit zum essen bleibt. Alternativ auch ein Ferien-/Nebenjob auf dem Bau, da wird Fett ab-, Muskeln aufgebaut und man verdient noch etwas dabei  Und gerade beim Abnehmen ist mehr Geduld wünschenswert und auch gesünder.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Ikosa (15. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Die effizienteste Methode ist nichts essen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Grüßle Mark



*...und schon wieder völlig falsch!*

Wenn Du nichts mehr ißt, wird Dein Körper zur Energierequirierung nicht nur Dein Fett, sondern auch Deine Muskeln heranziehen. Deine Muskelmasse wird unweigerlich abnehmen.
Dies hat dann zur Folge, dass Dein GU sinken wird, und spätestens wenn Du wieder "normal" ißt schneller und mehr zunimmst. Daher rührt der sogenannte "Jojo-Effekt", und nicht daher, dass der Körper beim Abnehmen irgend ein "Notprogramm" startet...

Ich würde sagen, dass Du nochmals in ein stilles Kämmerlein gehst, und Dich etwas besser informierst.


----------



## MarkBB (15. Juni 2007)

Wer sagt das man wieder normal essen muß? 

Mal abgesehen davon das sich bei Dir schon Punkt 3 und 6 widersprechen, ist der effektivste Weg abzunehmen weniger zu essen. Das ist eine Tatsache. Was nicht rein kommt, setzt nicht an. Wenn es nur um die Effizienz geht ist das so. Du sparst Zeit und Geld. Wenn's um Muskeln geht, geh ins Studio, das ist effizienter... Ansonsten ist lang Radfahren der Beste Weg abzunehmen, aber auch ein sehr langer und aufwändiger. Das ist ja hier nicht gewünscht, siehe Punkt 2 und 4. Gut gemeinte Tipps werden hier als Schwachsinn dargestellt (GA1 ist blöd, ineffizient, nicht zu empfehlen, ...). Wenn Du vor hast JETZT abzunehmen und dann wieder "normal" zu essen, hast Du sowieso rein gar nichts verstanden... Und das DANN ein Jojo-Effekt auftritt versteht sich von selbst. Wenn man die Ursachen für die Gewichtszunahme nicht dauerhaft beseitigt, bringt keine Diät der Welt etwas und auch kein Training. Wo bleibt die Lebensfreude oder der Genuß, wenn man sich nach der Effizienz richtet? Radfahren kann man sowieso gleich ganz streichen, denn z.B. Squash verbraucht mehr als doppelt soviele kcal in der gleichen Zeit. Aber auch Inlineskaten, Joggen oder Fußball ist noch besser und das zu geringeren Kosten.
http://www.netdoktor.de/sport_fitness/fakta/sportarten_kalorientab.htm

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Ikosa (15. Juni 2007)

tut mir ehrlich leid, ich habe mir gerade überlegt, ob ich es Dir nochmals erklären soll (habe sogar schon zu schreiben begonnen). 

Ich bin aber dann zu dem Schluss gelangt, dass dies völlig sinnlos wäre, da Du nicht in der Lage bist die einfachsten Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.

Fertig!


----------



## Matze. (15. Juni 2007)

> Mal abgesehen davon das sich bei Dir schon Punkt 3 und 6 widersprechen,





Ohje, BB, immer noch nichts verstanden


----------



## -MaLi- (15. Juni 2007)

[Homer] Ihr habt beide recht *mit dem kopf nick* [/Homer]

naja ich fang noch nebenher das joggen an um die sache etwas zu beschleunigen 

mfg 
mali


----------



## MarkBB (15. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein: Wer behauptet, dass seine Hose wegen der Zunahme von Muskelmasse plötzlich nicht mehr passt, der Lügt oder nimmt Anabolika...



Um das ging es mir eigentlich ursprünglich... 
Tut mir leid das es so ausgeufert ist, der Admin darf gerne meine Beiträge löschen.

Falls bei Dir/Euch keine Muskelzunahme ohne Doping möglich ist, tut mir das leid und Dopen ist dann wohl wirklich der effizienteste Weg. Bei MIR nimmt die Muskelmasse auch ohne Doping zu und zwar so das die Hosen nicht mehr passen, genauso wie die Hemden. 

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ab-ovo (15. Juni 2007)

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, haltet ihr einen Grundumsatz von ~ 2300 kcal bei 1,78 / 114 kg für realistisch? Ergeben diverse Rechner.
Das wäre ja ein Gesamtumsatz, selbst als Couchpotatoe und Bürojobber von fast 3000 kcal.
Dann wären mit Sport und einer Nahrungsaufnahme von max. 2000 kcal ja ein Kaloriendefizit von 1000 - 1500 kcal / Tag üblich. Ist das zuviel, kann man das auf Dauer durchhalten? Ich möchte schon zu Anfang (die ersten Monate) mindestens 4kg / Monat verlieren. Und andere haben das hier scheinbar geschafft.


----------



## noFlooder (15. Juni 2007)

1000-1500 kcal sind machbar, ich würde das aber nicht auf die gesamte Diät übertragen. Wie oben beschrieben stellt sich im dümmsten Fall dann irgendwann dein Stoffwechsel um und der JoJoEffekt wird dir alles versauen, egal wie wenig du essen wirst. Ne gesunde Quote sind 500kcal/Tag. Für die ersten Kilos allerdings ist nen größeres Defizit unbedenklich.

Ich mache das grad selber, habe nen geschätzten Gesamtumsatz von 3-4000kcal und ernähre mich momentan mit um die 1000 am Tag. Sobald ich dann aber endlich ins Fitnesstudio  kann werd ich zumindest an den Tagen die Nahrungsaufnahme deutlich erhöhen.


Ne interessante Theorie um den Stoffwechseln bei Laune zu halten sind Refeed-Tage. Alle 7-12 Tage nimmt man sich einen Tag von der Diät frei und isst um die 20-30% mehr als der eigene Umsatz ist, um dem Stoffwechsel ne schöne heile Welt vorzutäuschen. Angeblich setzen die Kilos auch nicht direkt an, sondern sollen wegen des Mangels in der Zeit zuvor effektiv vom Körper vernichtet werden. Erfahrungen mit so einem Tag hab ich keine gemacht, aber wenn man mal in google Sucht gibts fast nur positive Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Wer sagt das man wieder normal essen muß?
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das sich bei Dir schon Punkt 3 und 6 widersprechen, ist der effektivste Weg abzunehmen weniger zu essen. Das ist eine Tatsache.
> 
> ...



Bzgl. der Ernährung. Einfach wenig essen bringts auf Dauer net => JoJo Effekt wegen Notprogramm, hast du ja glaubich auch erkannt. Das Ernährungs / Sport verhalten muss einfach so umgestellt werden dass die Bilanz zugeführter und verbrauchter Energie sich auf Dauer die Waage hält. Während des Abnehmens musste logischerweise mehr Energie verbrauchen . 

Naja aber wirklich verstanden hast du das nicht was der Körper macht . 

Fettstoffwechsel => Energiegewinnung aus Fett, nur relevant für den Energieaushalt bei LANGEN extensiven Belastungen. Abnehmen tut man beim GA1 training eher dadurch dass man einfach lang unterwegs ist und dadurch viele kcal verbrennt . 

Worauf stützt du die Aussage dass Radfahren auf lange Zeit der beste Weg ist ? Definitiv ist es EIN guter Weg, aber warum DER Weg?

Und auch nur Ansatzweise, selbst wenns halb ironisch war, mit der verlinkten Tabelle zu argumentieren zeigt dass du da irgendwas nicht wirklich verstanden hast. Da steht nirgens bei mit welcher Intensität die Sportarten betrieben werden.
Ob man gemütlich mim Rad am Rhein entlang fährt oder nen 2 Stunden Rennen am Anschlag fährt ist wohl ein MASSIVER unterschied was den Verbrauch pro Stunde angeht, genauso wie lockeres Squashen im Fitnessstudio von 2 Rentnern oder ein Squash-Turnier Spiel auf hohem Niveau. 


grüße
jan


----------



## ab-ovo (15. Juni 2007)

Ein wöchentlicher Refeed-Tag ist bereits eingeplant, vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich werde das dann mal ausprobieren und Bericht erstatten, thx.


----------



## noFlooder (15. Juni 2007)

ab-ovo schrieb:


> Ein wöchentlicher Refeed-Tag ist bereits eingeplant, vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich werde das dann mal ausprobieren und Bericht erstatten, thx.



Berichte mir bitte davon 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl mit so nem Tag die eigene Moral massiv zu untergraben und ne Woche lang mein Gewissen damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## ab-ovo (15. Juni 2007)

Ich sehe da kein großes Problem, aber es hängt auch davon ab wie man seine Diät / Nahrungsumstellung anpackt. Ich bin keine große "Naschkatze" sondern war eher ein Fan von Fastfood ^^
Dementsprechend fällt es mir leicht, konsequent auf jegliche Süßigkeiten / Kuchen zu verzichten, möchte aber sicher 1x die Woche ne Pizza oder nen Burger essen. Ich sehe das auch nicht als Ausrutscher sondern kann es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Dafür esse ich die restlichen Tage (bisher) extrem gesund im Vergleich zu früher ^^
(Vollkornbrot, magerer Aufschnitt, viel Obst / Gemüse, kleine Portionen, verdünnte Säfte / Wasser).

Idealerweise sollte am Refeedtag fettarm und kohlenhydratreich gegessen werden, z. B. eine Riesenpackung Spaghetti 

Hier ein guter Artikel dazu: http://www.myogenic.de/artikel/refeed-diaet/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noFlooder (15. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank, der Link gibt doch einiges her.

Werd ich mir denke auch so nen Tag anlegen, besser is das.

Nur noch überlegen wo ich so extrem viele kcal ohne Fett herbekommen soll. Zur Not gibts halt 3x Spagghetti


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Das mit dem ich fahre lieber lange langsam und hab so weniger Zeit zu essen, finde ich so ok.
Wenn man sich aber dann am Tag von drei Kilo Schokolade ernährt ist das auch wieder quatsch.
Was und wie viel man isst, ist eine Frage der Disziplin (und nicht so sehr der Trainingsart) und des Körpers.
Wenn ICH z. B. viel fahre, habe ich auch keine Lust auf Süßes.

Nix essen ist am effektivsten? Wo hast du denn den Mist her?!?
Wie ja schon gesagt, bedient sich der Körper da dann an den Muskeln,
Deshalb Finger weg vom nicht essen.
Wenn jemand zunehmen will sollte er fasten.
Dann frisst der Körper die Muskeln auf, der GU sinkt, man nimmt zu.
Hier geht es aber ums Abnehmen. Deshalb sollte man von Fasten und Null-Diäten die Finger lassen.
Kontrolliert und dosiert essen, das ist das eine. Richtig trainieren das andere.
Die sinkenden Zahlen auf der Waage sind dann das Ergebnis 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (16. Juni 2007)

Lange Zeit seit meinen Letzten Update:

Samstag Update: 41 Jahre, 185 cm

01.01.2007----->97Kg
20.02.2007----->88Kg
26.02.2007----->86.5
05.03.2007----->86.5
12.03.2007----->84.95
19.03.2007----->84.4
23.03.2007----->83.5
26.03.2007----->83.4
01.04.2007----->82.45
09.04.2007----->81.00
16.04.2007----->81.00
23.04.2007----->80.25 I am ready for Gardasee!
30.04.2007----->81
09.05.2007----->79.5
16.06.2007----->78

Gewicht stabile seit 09.05.07, bin jetzt bei meinen sogenannten "genetic set point" bzg Körperfett. d.h. Das Fett schmelzt jetzt 
L......A.......N......G....S.....A.......M  ab!

Immer noch KEINe getreide Produkte. Immer Noch Fleisch, Fish, Flügel, Nusse, Obst und Gemuse. Immernoch fühle ich mich Überwohl. Immernoch 50gram 71% Schoko am Tag.

Ziel
01.07.2007----->75 kg oder 6% Korper fett. (Bin jetzt bei 8.35% laut 10 stelle faltmessung bei SportsMedizinische Klinik FFM)


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Immer noch KEINe getreide Produkte. Immer Noch Fleisch, Fish, Flügel, Nusse, Obst und Gemuse.



  was bleibt denn da noch übrig ???


----------



## Ikosa (16. Juni 2007)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Ernährung. Einfach wenig essen bringts auf Dauer net => JoJo Effekt wegen Notprogramm, ...



ich habe es glaube ich schon mal jemanden gefragt, Dich frage ich dass dann auch mal: 
Was ist denn das Notprogramm Deines Körpers?

schaltet er Organe ab (vielleicht sogar das Hirn)?
reduziert er die Körperwärme?
stellt er Muskeln ab?

Für eine präzise Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


Ach ja, was ich vergaß: Es gibt kein Notprogramm des Körpers!


----------



## ab-ovo (16. Juni 2007)

> Schon nach kurzer Zeit sinken die T3-Spiegel um bis zu 30%, die Konversion von T4 zu T3 in der Leber wird verlangsamt (da glykogenabhängig), die Halbwertszeit des katabolen Hormons Cortisol steigt, die Spiegel der hormonähnlichen Substanz Leptin sinken (Leptin erwies sich in letzter Zeit immer mehr als wichtiger Regulator des Stoffwechsels, der nicht nur eine Rolle im subjektiven Hungerempfinden spielt, sondern auch die Stoffwechselrate und die Produktion von Schilddrüsenhormonen, Sexualhormonen und Glukokortikoiden kontrolliert), die IGF-Spiegel sinken, das Muskelgewebe verarmt an Glykogen und wird dadurch resistent gegen gewebespezifische Wachstumsfaktoren, die Noradrenalinausschüttung sinkt um bis zu 50% und viele weitere unerwünschte Adaptionen finden statt.



http://www.myogenic.de/artikel/refeed-diaet/


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ich habe es glaube ich schon mal jemanden gefragt, Dich frage ich dass dann auch mal:
> Was ist denn das Notprogramm Deines Körpers?
> 
> schaltet er Organe ab (vielleicht sogar das Hirn)?
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann dir hierzu keinerlei weitere Infos geben. Die Bezeichnung Notprogramm ist von mir letztendlich auch nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt worden. Ich hab aber selbst auch die Erfahrung gemacht dass in Phasen wo ich wenig gegessen habe mit dem Zweck abzunehmen das ganze weniger Nachhaltig funktionierte als in Zeiten wo ich in etwa das selbe kcal Defizit hatte, allerdings hier durch mehr Sport. 

Wenn der Körper "merkt" dass er auf Dauer weniger Energie bekommt wird der Grundumsatz halt runtergefahren (ich kann dir NICHT sagen wie er das macht), der Energiehaushalt wird vermutlich in erster Linie effizienter, was er ja bei Sportlern normalerweise nicht umbedingt ist. 


vermutlich nicht das was du hören wolltest , grüße
jan


----------



## Fretchen (16. Juni 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ich habe es glaube ich schon mal jemanden gefragt, Dich frage ich dass dann auch mal:
> Was ist denn das Notprogramm Deines Körpers?
> 
> schaltet er Organe ab (vielleicht sogar das Hirn)?
> ...



Als ich  mich eine sehr lange Zeit von max. einem halben Apfel am Tag ernährt habe, hat mein Körper schon reagiert.
-keine Menstruation, Folge: zu wenig Östrogene, stark verminderte Knochendichte
Als ich wieder normal aß und mein Training zu sprunghaft steigerte: Ermüdungsbruch (vom Laufen im Fersenbein) und starke Kniebeschwerden.
-Haarabwurf ->Hormonbehandlung
-Schwindelgefühl (nur beim Aufstehen von einem Stuhl) - oft schwarz vor Augen
-mir war immer kalt auch bei voll aufgedrehter Heizung und drei Pullis

und zum Thema "Hirn"
-ich hatte nichts mehr: keine Freude an irgendwas, keine Lust etwas zu tun, ich saß eigentlich nur rum und starte appatisch vor mich hin - alle Ziele, Wünsche usw. waren verschwunden

Als ich wieder zu "essen" anfing, nahm ich täglich 2000 kcal auf fünf Mahlzeiten verteilt zu mir. Mir war erstmal nur schlecht und mein Magen rumorte.
Mein Körper nahm alles was er kriegen konnte gierig auf und die ersten 10 kg auf dann 48 kg dauerten nicht allzu lange.
Etwa vier Monate nachdem ich die 38 kg gehabt hatte begann ich schon ein leichtes Kraft und Ausdauertraining. Mit gutem Erfolg für meine Psyche.
Meine körperliche Entwicklung zur Frau holte ich mit Hilfe von Hormongabe (und später regelmäßiger Einnahme der Pille) in etwa vier Monaten nach.

Ich würde also davon abraten die Nahrungszufuhr unmenschlich klein zu halten. (Auch seinem Umfeld zu liebe!) 
Aber Männer können ja nicht magersüchtig werden - is schon klar 

Ich drücke euch für eure Vorhaben die Daumen!


----------



## Matze. (16. Juni 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> was bleibt denn da noch übrig ???



Alles außer Getreide, reicht das nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo
@ Matze
Vielleicht isst er ja nur Getreide und mag (kennt?)nix anderes 

@ Alle
Die ganze Doping-Story hier war ja auch für den *Allerwertesten*. Hier geht es ums Abnehmen und nicht darum irgendein Rennen oder ähnliches zu gewinnen.
Und wer es nicht schafft, ohne Doping abzunehmen, dem kann man einfach nicht helfen
Ich will hoffen, das euch die Hosen bald nur noch nicht mehr passen, weil sie zu groß geworden sind. 

Wie viele kg zusätzlich sind denn eigentlich im Winter so normal?
Ich habe mal was von 2-3kg bei Profis gelesen. Stimmt das auch für Amateure.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (16. Juni 2007)

@Fretchen:
dass sich in Deiner überstandenen Magersucht ganz ander Dinge in Deinem Körper abgespielt haben als bei "normalen Abnehmern" ist klar. Wir reden aber noch immer vom Abnehmen von eindeutig zu vielen Kilos die man auf die Waage bringt.
Und dass man nichts mehr essen sollte, wenn man abnehmen will, stammt keinesfalls von mir.

für die anderen:
...so viel zum "refeed"...

ich hoffe der Link funktioniert auch, wenn man dort nicht angemeldet ist


----------



## Matze. (16. Juni 2007)

> Hallo
> @ Matze
> Vielleicht isst er ja nur Getreide und mag (kennt?)nix anderes




Nein, im Gegenteil, er ißt keine KH´s aus Getreide, er hat dies schon mehrfach
gepostet. Seine Erfolge sind sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ Matze
Das  sollte auf einen scherzhaft gemeinten Kommentar hinweisen.
Sein Erfolg bestätigt ihn. Gegen Erfolg kann man ja bekanntlich nix sagen. Es ist aber so wie oft im Leben nur einer von vielen Wegen.

Was ist denn so schlecht an KHs aus Getreide?

Vielen Dank,
Mfg,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Ikosa (17. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was ist denn so schlecht an KHs aus Getreide?
> 
> ...



an KHs aus Getreide ist nichts schlecht. An KHs aus Getreide ist nur eines eventuell "schlecht", sie haben sehr viele kcal. Bei Nudeln sind das ca. 380 kcal auf 100g. Das ist eine Menge, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Mann der etwa 100kg wiegt durchaus mal schnell 400g Nudeln wegputzen kann. Wenn dann noch eine Fertigsoße drüber kommt, dann ist der Tagesbedarf an kcal gedeckt...


----------



## pongi (17. Juni 2007)

wobei das ja für manch andere eben der vorteil von nudeln ist.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute !
Die richtige Methode ist das eine - die nötige Motivation etwas anderes. 
Denn ich denke, daran scheitern die allermeißten !
Für mich persönlich habe ich festgestellt, dass die richtige Einstellung zum Essen allgemein verdammt wichtig ist. Jedem sollte bewußt sein, dass Essen auch eine sehr hohe Bedeutung für die Psyche hat, wie die Fälle der Magersucht und aber auch der Fresssucht zeigen. Ich kann zB. nicht abnehmen wenn es mir relativ schlecht geht. Ich brauche Essen für das reine psychische Wohlbefinden. Daher auch der Spruch " Essen hält Leib und Seele zusammen".
Ich habe festgestellt, dass mir über die Zeit das Essen immer wichtiger wurde und ich immer drauf bedacht war genügend Vorräte fürs Wochenende oder Feiertage zu haben. Ständig war ich am überlegen, was es wohl heute,morgen oder übermorgen zu Essen geben wird.
Diese Art zu denken muß man sich als erstes abgewöhnen, will man langfristig dünner werden und bleiben. Jetzt ist mir klar geworden, dass ich oft viel zu viel eingekauft habe und man ein Wochenende auch gut ohne großartige Vorratseinkäufe überstehen kann. Der Kühlschrank muß nicht immer stramm voll sein.
Als ich vor einiger Zeit dann auch Probleme mit der Magensäure bekam (Refluxkrankeit oder auch Sodbrennen), war mir schlagartig klar dass diese Art zu Leben ein Ende haben muß ! Ein paar Kilo weniger schon reichten aus, um meine Beschwerden zu lindern. Weniger Bier und süße Sachen taten ihr übriges. 
Zwar bin ich noch lange nicht am Ziel, aber der Kopf auf jeden Fall schonmal bereit dafür.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2007)

Hi.
@ Ikosa
Ach so. Das mit den Kcal ist also das Problem bei Getreide. Ich dachte schon irgendwie, dass Getreide den Körper irgendwie kurzfristig am Abnehmen hindert (trotz stark negativer EB), oder so.
Jetzt weiß ich es besser.
DANKE

@ Black Evil
Die Sache mit den Wochenendeinkäufen. Das macht man einfach, weil man Angst hat, dass einem die Sachen ausgehen. Außerdem möchte man nicht auf Auswahl verzichten, nur weil die Läden zu sind (so sind sie halt, die Europäer ). Aber selbst wenn man die Sachen zu Hause hat, muss man sie ja nicht unbedingt direkt essen
Die richtige Einstellung zum Essen ist für die Normalsterblichen sicher wichtig. Man muss sich auch mal was gönnen. In Maßen ist alles gesund (zumindest nicht schädlich).
Für Profisportler gelten andere Regeln, aber Profisportler sind wir ja nicht.

Mfg
Race-Kralle


----------



## PhyrePh0X (17. Juni 2007)

ausserdem ist ein (oder gleich 4 ) Späti (Spätverkauf) direkt vor der Haustür auch ganz angenehm, so weiss ich dass ich zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit immer was zu essen kriegen (könnte). 
Das blöde ist nur, direkt bei mir gegenüber ist nen Burgerking, auf den ich direkt blicke wenn ich wie jetzt am Schreibtisch sitze


----------



## pongi (17. Juni 2007)

dann mach den rollladen zu *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juni 2007)

Letzter [email protected]/quote


Vor dir kann man ja den Hut ziehen das du diese eklige Krankheit, unter anderem auch mit Hilfe deines Partners bestimmt, gut überstanden hast....Cheapau.
Manch anderer hier meint wie´n Spargel aussehen zu müssen die werden auch mal bös enden, denn man kanns mit dem abnehmen auch übertreiben.
Alles gute weiterhin und viel Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Vorhaben.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Juni 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *Juni-312,83km--22,45Std--3728hm*- heute Morgen 95,9Kg und letzte wog ich zwichenzeitig 93,2KG.
> Ich häng fest mit meinem Gewicht, aber wenigstens wird der Bauch trotzdem kleiner  aber ich sehe nirgendswo Muskeln die sich aufbauen.


Ein Update

Juni--359,6km--26,95std--4669hm

So bin zwar seit dem letzten update nicht viel gefahren, aber eure unterstützenden positiven Post haben anscheinend geholfen, neben viel Stress auf der Arbeit und zu wenig Zeit um zu Essen. 
Heute nach der Tour wog ich nur noch 91,3KG bei 178cm Körperhöhe, ich hoffe das es nicht wieder nach oben geht...
Mein Persönliches Ziel bis zum ersten Juli ist es unter 91KG zu kommen.

Aber ich hab endlich einen BMI von unter 30   

So ich halte euch auf dem laufendem.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo
@ PhyrePhox
Das mit dem BurgerKing ist natürlich bitter 
Aber wenn du am Schreibtisch sitzt, kannst du ja nicht zu BurgerKing gehen.

Aber auch da gilt: Man muss ja nicht rein gehen. Auch wenn in Maßen alles erlaubt ist.
Man kriegt in Deutschland (ganz Europa) doch eigentlich zu jeder Zeit was zu Essen.
Die Supermärkte sind von Montag  Samstag bis 20 (oder 22) Uhr offen, es gibt dazu Restaurants, Tankstellen,
Wenn man bereit ist, etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, kann man immer was kriegen.
Man wird auf keinen Fall verhungern .
Die Gründe für die zunehmende Zahl übergewichtiger sind aber auch andere.

@ Stefan Yoah
Siehst du, geht doch! 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Black Evil (17. Juni 2007)

Apropos : Wie is das eigendlich jetzt mit den Ladenöffungzeiten ? Dürfen sie jetzt läger, tun es aber nicht, oder wie ? Habe es in meinem Urlaub kennengelernt, wie es ist wenn die Läden sogar 24h auf haben. Sonn- wie Feiertags. Das is ´ne verdammt geile Sache ! 
Ich geh nämlich ungern einkaufen wenns so voll ist. Deshalb könnte man dann schön in den frühen Nachtstunden einkaufen gehn.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ Black Evil
Dein Traumberuf ist Verkäufer im Einzelhandel, stimmts?
Na ja, zumindest für alle anderen wäre es eine super Sache immer einkaufen zu können(außer vielleicht noch für die Tankstellen).
Die Läden können jetzt von Montag  Samstag von 7 bis 22 Uhr geöffnet werden.
In unserer Gegend kenne ich nur einen Laden, der bis 22 Uhr auf hat.
Ich glaube einfach, dass sich das für viele Läden nicht lohnt- die Leute kaufen ja nicht mehr, das ganze wird nur entzerrt. Sie dürfen aber so lange öffnen.
Wie begeistert der Einzelhandel von den langen Öffnungszeiten ist, kannste ja mal testen. Versuch mal nach Ladenschluss (kurz nach 20/22 Uhr) noch was zu kaufen. Es dauert keine zwei Minuten, dann haste die gesamte Belegschaft im Kreuz hängen. 
Ich fände es besser, wenn die Läden nur bis 20 Uhr, aber dafür sonntags kurz aufhätten.
Auch wenn die Kirchen da wieder anderer Meinung sind

Mfg Race-Kralle


----------



## Markus K (17. Juni 2007)

Mist, ich habe in letzter Zeit nach meinen Radtouren häufiger Nudeln gegessen. Die lassen sich halt sehr schnell und einfach zubereiten, schmecken und machen ordentlich satt. Jetzt lese ich hier, dass das voll die Kalorienbomben sind.  
Kartoffeln wären eine Alternative. Die haben nur so 70 kcal. Dementsprechend schnell bekomme ich nach dem Verzehr auch wieder hunger. Wie stehts mit Reis? Zählt der auch zu den Getreideprodukten?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sikk (17. Juni 2007)

Sehr volatil in letzter Zeit, muss mich mehr am Riemen reissen...

Ein bisschen Statistik noch:
Alter: 37 Jahre
Größe: 179 cm


Datum: Gewicht: Differenz:
01.01.   115kg
07.01.   110.5kg -> -4.5kg
14.01.   108.1kg -> -2.4kg
21.01.   108.2kg -> +0.1kg
28.01.   106.6kg -> -1.2kg
04.02.   106.2kg -> -0.4kg
11.02.   104.7kg -> -1.5kg
18.02.   103.5kg -> -1.2kg
25.02.   103.0kg -> -0.5kg
03.03.   101.3kg -> -1.7kg
11.03.   100.2kg -> -1.1kg
18.03.   100.2kg ->  0   kg
24.03.   _99.4kg -> -0.8kg
01.04.   _98.7kg -> -0.7kg
08.04.   _97.3kg -> -1.4kg
13.04.   _96.8kg -> -0.5kg
<-------URLAUB--------->
01.05.   98.6kg -> +1.8kg
06.05.   98.0kg -> -0.6kg
13.05.   97.2kg -> -0.8kg
20.05.   96.0kg -> -1.2kg
27.05.   96.5kg -> +0.5kg
04.06.   97.3kg -> +0.8kg
10.06.   96.2kg -> -1.1kg
17.06.   97.3kg -> +1.1kg


Ciao erstmal,
Sikk




...und noch viel weiter


----------



## Ikosa (18. Juni 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> ... Wie stehts mit Reis? Zählt der auch zu den Getreideprodukten?
> 
> Grüsse




...Reis ist ein Getreideprodukt, und hat ungefähr gleich viel kcal wie Nudeln...

...guckst Du hier...


----------



## sekt88 (18. Juni 2007)

Ich will kein "Ernahrunhs-Krieg" anfordern.
Ich esse in prinzip-Paleo. Für MICH hats SUPER geklappt aber
 JEDER SEIN WEG

wer weiter wissen will (leider in Englisch):

http://www.paleodiet.com
http://www.second-opinions.co.uk/


----------



## Herbstbeiker (18. Juni 2007)

Keine Getreideprodukte heißt:
Kein Brot, Nudeln, Reis, Knödel, Brezen, Semmeln, Burger, Kartoffeln(?), Bier, dicke Soßen, Kuchen, Müsli, Waffeln, u.s.w.u.s.f.
Aber wenns scheee macht...


----------



## Matze. (18. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Keine Getreideprodukte heißt:
> Kein Brot, Nudeln, Reis, Knödel, Brezen, Semmeln, Burger, Kartoffeln(?), Bier, dicke Soßen, Kuchen, Müsli, Waffeln, u.s.w.u.s.f.
> Aber wenns scheee macht...





Aber immerhin: Eier, Fisch, Fleisch, Obst, Salat, alles Gemüse, Milch, Käse, Wurstsalat , Hähnchen, Haxn, Zwiebelsuppe  u.s.w.u.s.f.


----------



## eX600 (19. Juni 2007)

> Sehr volatil in letzter Zeit, muss mich mehr am Riemen reissen...



Mir geht´s ähnlich. Ich komme von 104, war schon bei 94 und eier jetzt zwischen 95 und 96 herum (so ne Waage mit Kommairgendwas habe ich nicht).

´s wird doch nicht am Grillwetter liegen?

Gruß eX600


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Aber immerhin: Eier, Fisch, Fleisch, Obst, Salat, alles Gemüse, Milch, Käse, Wurstsalat , Hähnchen, Haxn, Zwiebelsuppe  u.s.w.u.s.f.



Ich bin ja hardcore. 
Aber immerhin nur: Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Obst, Gemuse, Nusse.
wenig schokolade (so um 50g am Tag) Weniger Milchprodukte.

KEIN INDUSTRIAL KOST d.h. KEIN FERTIGE PRDOUKTE; KEINE salami, kein wurstsalat, kein kost mit nitrate pokal salz

Lifestyle!


----------



## Herbstbeiker (19. Juni 2007)

Aha, da wird die Auswahl schon deutlich kleiner!

Fragen an Sekt88:
Schränkst du das Nahrungsangebot auf Dauer ein, oder nur in deiner sogenannten Hardcorephase? Schmecken dir Getreideprodukte nicht, oder ist dies nur Mittel zum Zweck?

Wurstsalat ohne Brot und Haxe ohne Knödel


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

So esse ich für ewigkeit. Es ist kein Diät sondern ein "Lifestyle"
Die Auswahl ist großer als mann denkt.
Getreide produkte sind Energiereich und Nutrientarm, die haben viele Toxins, und macht mir immer schlapp. Ich bin kein Deutsche und hat Wurstsalat, Knödek und Haxe nie ein Platz auf meinem Teller. Ab und zu esse ich ein Pizza aber nur wenn ich mehr als 6000 kalorie an einem Tag verbrenn, d.h. nach ein Renn oder heftig Trainings einheit.


----------



## Manuel79 (19. Juni 2007)

So, da bin ich auch mal wieder! 

Gestartet habe ich anfang des Monats mit strammen 91,20 kg bei 182 cm Größe.
Seit zwei Tagen halte ich mich auf 87,2 kg und das ziemlich stabil. Da mir das ziemlich leicht fällt und sich auch mittlerweile mein Körper auf die Nahrungsumstellung eingestellt hat (vor ein paar Wochen hat mein Magen noch bei nem Anblick von lecker Kuchen Abends geknurrt), bin ich sehr zufrieden. Meine Grenze von 85 kg vor Ende der Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht erreichen, aber das ist nicht schlimm, da ich merke, das mein Körper sich schon jetzt 1.) Fitter anfühlt 2.) mein kleiner Hüftring abgenommen hat. 
Anstatt Abends Brote zu schmieren mit lecker (damals) Butter, freue ich mich mittlerweile auf meine Äpfel, Birnen und Co. Morgens wird gut und in Ruhe gefrühstückt, Mittags gibt es Salate, Fisch, Gemüse etc. . Kann man ja vieles kombinieren. Nach einem Monat esse ich auch wesentlich bewußter. Mein Fettwert ist von einst 24 runter auf 23... da tut sich also langsam auch was. Ziel waren 83 kg, die ich definitiv bis Ende des Jahres haben und halten werde, denke ich mal.

So, das wars vorerst. 

Ich für mich denke, das eine bewußte Ernährung teilweise mehr ausmacht, als täglicher Sport. Wenn ich keine Zeit für Sport habe (das merkt man ja relativ früh, zumindestens ich), plane ich entsprechend meine Ernährung für den Tag.
Damit hat es bisher prima  funktioniert. Ansonsten mache ich Mo, Di, Do und Sa, So MTB- Sport.

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liz301 (19. Juni 2007)

@sekt88: wie hat sich dein neuer lifestyle ergeben, also gabs da einen bestimmten auslöser?
und noch eine frage,  interessiert mich schon seit ich deine beiträge lese : was nimmst du wärend einem rennen oder training zu dir, also als ersatz für powerbar und co....? danke Liz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich finde, dass man auch ohne große Umstellung, also alleine durchs Biken abnehmen kann.
Gut, ich habe jetzt auch nicht gar nichts an meiner Ernährung verändert (zu Spitzen-Zeiten habe ich 3 Liter Cola [nix light, die Echte] am Tag getrunken oder auch gerne mal 2-3x die Woche 5 Snickers/ Twix,... gegessen), aber ich sage jetzt auch nicht iiii- Brot oder iiii- Getreide oder weiß ich was.
Wenn man etwas weniger isst, öfter mal zu Obst und Gemüse greift und eine Tour 2-3 Stunden lang ist, kann einem normalen Menschen eigentlich nix passieren (außer das er abnimmt )
Ich sage ja nicht, dass es schlecht ist, sich gesund zu ernähren und darauf zu achten, seinem Körper nicht zu schaden, aber für das reine Abnehmen ist es nicht nötig, finde ich.

Aber Daumen hoch wenn ihr die Disziplin dazu habt, ich habe sie nicht.

Was ist den eigentlich mit dem Sünder-Tag, an dem man 20-30% mehr kcal zu sich nimmt, um seinem Körper (besser gesagt dem Stoffwechsel), vorzugaukeln es sei alles in Ordnung. Funktioniert das, oder nicht?

Danke im Voraus,
Gruß:
Race.Kralle


----------



## pongi (19. Juni 2007)

was du meinst nennt sich refeed-day. und ja es funktioniert. im kraftsportbereich wird das gerne angewant. aber man sollte es auch hier nicht übertreiben und alles wieder reinfuttern, was man so über die woche verloeren hat.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

Liz301 schrieb:


> @sekt88: wie hat sich dein neuer lifestyle ergeben, also gabs da einen bestimmten auslöser?
> und noch eine frage,  interessiert mich schon seit ich deine beiträge lese : was nimmst du wärend einem rennen oder training zu dir, also als ersatz für powerbar und co....? danke Liz



"I was at the end of the rope" bzg. Fett abzuspecken. War nie Fettleibig aber immer 20 kg zuviel. Ich habe alles probiert. Dann bin ich auf Paleo gestolpert und.....innerhalb 3 monaten knapp 15 Kilo Fett wegeschmolzen. Seitdem ich auf ´ne "Paleo Way of eating" fuhl mich einfach 20 jahre junger.

Während rennen Dextrose mit wasser und was auch immer beim verplegung.
also nichts besonders. Während training nur Dextrose mit wasser und danach 
"Fresse" ich so viel obst wie ich kann. Eine Stunde spater einen Normales Malhzeit so 50% Fett 30% EIweiß, 20% KH.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich finde, dass man auch ohne große Umstellung, also alleine durchs Biken abnehmen kann.



Für VIELE Leute gilt das aber leider nicht.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> was du meinst nennt sich refeed-day.



Für mich heisst refeed 2 kugel Eis oder ´ne pizza. Nicht mehr als 600 Kalorien.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Und wie viele refeed-days verträgt der Mensch so?
Wie viele mehr kcal kannst du empfehlen?

Dextrose lässt doch den Zuckerspiegel so stark ansteigen und dass führt dann zu einem starken Leistungsabfall nach kurzer Zeit, oder nicht?
Aber an sich ist das gar nicht so schlecht, auf jeden Fall nicht ganz so teuer.
Gels kosten ja ein kleines Vermögen.

Dass das Abnehmen ohne echten Verzicht nur bei mir klappt glaube ich nicht.
Es geht um die Energiebilanz. Und wenn jetzt jemand anfängt zu fahren und jeden Tag 500 kcal verbrennt (auf dem MTB ohne Frage in kurzer Zeit machbar), kann er doch nur abnehmen.
Es sei denn, er hat in der letzten Zeit stark zugenommen und nimmt jeden Tag 500 oder mehr kcal mehr auf, als gut für ihn ist.
Das ist zwar möglich, aber doch nicht die Regel.
Das kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen.
Man nimmt doch normal auch nicht in zwei Monaten 10kg zu.
Das Zunehmen ist doch viel mehr ein schleichender Prozess, der über Jahre anhält und zu einem immer unkontrollierbareren Übergewicht führt.
Aus dem es dann scheinbar kein Zurück gibt.

Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (19. Juni 2007)

wie meinst du das mit den refeed-days? es ist ja nicht so, als ob du nur 100 in deinem leben machen kannst. im prinzip kannst du das solange machen wie du auf diät bist.

dextrose pusht den insulinspiegel, das stimmt. aber mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar wie du das gegen gel tauschen willst? willst du das pulver so einnehmen? ist ne sehr staubige (und sehr süße) angelegenheit. vermutlich sogar zu süß.
und in wasser auflösen und als zuckerwasser zu trinken wäre auch nicht mein ding.
ich nehme nach dem krafttraining 2 gehäufte EL dextrose auf 300ml Eiweißshake zu mir. und das ist schon verdammt süß.

was deine theorie vom abnehmen angeht: jein.
im prinzip hast du recht. wenn man an dem "system" nichts ändert ausser der tatsache das besagter mensch jeden tag x minuten radfährt statt daheim fernzusehen, dann wird er abnehmen. ABER meistens ist es so, das man beim biken ja was trinkt (und zwar kein wasser, sondern Schorle oder Isogetränk). 
Ausserdem neigen viele sich für das radfahren zu belohnen. So nach dem motto:"war ja gerade eine stunde auf dem bike, da kann ich jetzt auch noch ein bier trinken". und schwupps ist die bilanz wieder auf +/- null oder auch ins positive gewandert.


----------



## Black Evil (19. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich finde, dass man auch ohne große Umstellung, also alleine durchs Biken abnehmen kann.
> Gut, ich habe jetzt auch nicht gar nichts an meiner Ernährung verändert (zu Spitzen-Zeiten habe ich 3 Liter Cola [nix light, die Echte] am Tag getrunken oder auch gerne mal 2-3x die Woche 5 Snickers/ Twix,... gegessen)



Also die Hauptfaktoren wie 3 l Cola und Süßigkeiten, Bratwurst und Pommes usw. sollte man glaube ich schon versuchen weg zu lassen finde ich. Aber andererseits hast du auch recht, wenn man auf zuviel verzichtet ist das schlecht für die Psyche und man hält nicht durch.
Genauso glaube ich, dass gesundes Essen auch nur dann gesund ist wenn man es auch wirklich lecker findet. Sich irgendetwas reinzuquälen nur weil man weiß das ist jetzt gesund. Ich mag zB. kein rohes Obst. Also ich würde so ohne weiteres nie in einen Apfel beißen oder mir eine Orange pellen. Bananen gehn,aber auch lieber in die Milch geheckselt. Ich würde mich niemals zwingen mehr Obst zu essen. Das kann auch nicht gesund sein. Ich denke der Körper sagt einem sehr gut was er braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2007)

ABer Hallo-Dextrose ist nur während einen Renn sinnvoll. Das Insulin Spiegel ist sogut wie ausgeschaltet während einen Renn und das Dextrose wird als sofort Energie eingesetzt. Nur Oma und LKW Fahrer nimmen Dextrose tagsuber.

Wenn es dir ins Rühe bringt, ich zwinge mich nicht Obst zu essen, ganz im gegenteil, ich Finde Obst sehr Lecker. Vergess nicht " Jeder Sein Weg" Ich sage nicht mein Weg ist besser, nut Mein Weg.


----------



## pongi (19. Juni 2007)

man muss ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen seinen lebensstil komplett umstellen. vielen hilft es, aber nicht alle können das.
ist wie beim rauchen. manche stellen von heute auf morgen das rauchen ein, andere müssen sich langsam entwöhnen.

ich z.b. hab auch 1,5-2l cola/tag getrunken. hab dann aber anfang des jahres radikal umgestellt und trinke nun 2-2,5l wasser am tag. und wenn ich dann noch durst habe bzw lust, dann gönn ich mir ein großes glas cola. gerade zum essen schmeckt es mir besser als pures wasser.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Wenn man jeden Tag als refeed-day ansieht wird das nie was, oder?
Kann man nicht sagen, jeder x. Tag kann ein refeed day sein. Das ist optimal, weil
Wie viele Kcal kann ich denn da mehr zu mir nehmen als sonst? 

Ich wollte mit meinem Post nicht viel mehr sagen, als dass ich halt nicht auf alles verzichte, sondern nur die Extreme (Cola, Schokoriegel,) weglasse oder stark minimiere und so einen großen Batzen an Kcal einspare.
Wenn man auf einer Tour irgendeine Schorle trinkt und sich dann nach der Tour noch mitner anderen Kcal-Bombe belohnt, wird das natürlich nie was- keine Frage.
Ich gehe bei dem Typ X davon aus, dass er nichts ändert, außer dass er jetzt jeden Tag bikt und auf der Tour Wasser trinkt.
Dann kann das auch klappen. Sich mal was zu gönnen ist aber kein Verbrechen. In Maßen...

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (19. Juni 2007)

ach so meinst du das. ein refeed-tag pro woche reicht vollkommen aus.

wieviel kcal du da zu dir nimmst hängt halt auch davon ab wie deine diät aussieht bzw wie groß deine kcalzufuhr unter der woche so aussieht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> willst du das pulver so einnehmen? ist ne sehr staubige (und sehr süße) angelegenheit. vermutlich sogar zu süß.
> und in wasser auflösen und als zuckerwasser zu trinken wäre auch nicht mein ding.
> ich nehme nach dem krafttraining 2 gehäufte EL dextrose auf 300ml Eiweißshake zu mir. und das ist schon verdammt süß.



Maltodextrin gibt es als Pulver in der Apotheke und hat keinen Geschmack. Wenn Du das ins Getränk schüttest, wird es dadurch nicht süß. Auf Tour bekommt man später Hunger und vor allem nicht so plötzlich. Ich benütze das für lange Touren in den Bergen und brauche dafür auch nie Gels. Ich finde das Zeug absolut megaeklig. :kotz:  Und es ist viel billiger als die anderen Zusätze von Xenofit, etc.


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Für Renneinsatz braucht mann nur Maltodextrin. Gels sind Marketing produkte.
Wenn es ein bisschen Suß sein muß, einfach Glucose oder Tischzucker reinmischen.

Ürbigens: Heute Frühstuck

10 Eiwieß, 1  Ei Gelb (geruhrt), bischenn Oliven oil, 20 grams Walnuß, 36 grams Scheiben Käse, 3 aprikose, 150 grams Erdbeeren-----> 673 Kalorien (47%Fett/15%KH/38%Eiweiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2007)

Was machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen Eigelb, wenn du soviel Eiweiß ist? Ich glaube rohes Eiweiß finde ich noch schlimmer, als die süßen Gels!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi
Kannst du mir evtl. die Sache mit dem Refeed day noch mal kurz genauer erklären.

Ich habe dass jetzt so verstanden, dass ich einmal pro Woche so 20-30% mehr kcal zu mir nehmen muss, um meinem Stoffwechsel zu sagen, dass doch alles in Ordnung ist und er nicht in ein Notprogramm etc- umschalten muss sondern alles so ist wie vorher.

Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass ein erwachsener Mann einen GU von 2.200-2.500kcal pro Tag hat, ich als Sportler  so ca. 3.000kcal aufnehmen muss, kann ich also dann an diesem refeed day so 3.600-3.900 kcal aufnehmen, oder wie?
Das wäre ja fast eine positive Diät.
Was sind denn die Bedingungen, um diesen refeed day machen zu dürfen?
Ich habe von diesem refeed day im Moment den Eindruck, dass man sich da mal richtig gehen lassen kann. Sich belohnen kann für die Strapazen und Leiden im Training. Ist dieser Eindruck richtig oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden.

Ich habe bei Akte 07 eine Diät gesehen, bei der man 4 Marmeladen- oder Nutella-Brötchen frühstücken muss, mittags dann irgendwie nur Eiweiß und ein paar KHs isst und dann abends noch einen Proteindrink trinkt und so bis zu 70g abnimmt, nur weil man seine Ernährung umgestellt hat.
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit? Der Körper verbrennt das Fettt dann im Schlaf weil er, glaube ich, gegen Unterzuckerung ankämpft, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen Eigelb, wenn du soviel Eiweiß ist? Ich glaube rohes Eiweiß finde ich noch schlimmer, als die süßen Gels!



9 Eigelb gehen täglich ins Mülleimer.

10 Eiweiß plus 1 Eigelb plus Oliven Oil gemsicht und dann Rühreier!

Rohes Eiweiß esse ich nicht.


----------



## Ikosa (20. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe bei Akte 07 eine Diät gesehen, bei der man 4 Marmeladen- oder Nutella-Brötchen frühstücken muss, mittags dann irgendwie nur Eiweiß und ein paar KHs isst und dann abends noch einen Proteindrink trinkt und so bis zu 70g abnimmt, nur weil man seine Ernährung umgestellt hat.
> Hat da einer Erfahrung mit? Der Körper verbrennt das Fettt dann im Schlaf weil er, glaube ich, gegen Unterzuckerung ankämpft, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
> ...



...am besten kaufst Du Dir jetzt gleich das Buch zur Diät. Dumm ist dann nur eines, derjenige der das Buch vertreibt hat Deine Kohle, aber Du hast nichts gewonnen!

ab welchem Zeitpunkt, oder besser, unter welchen Bedingungen seid Ihr endlich bereit nur eines zu akzeptieren: nämlich die Energiebilanz.

Noch was, der Körper gewinnt seine Energie im Schlaf fast ausschließlich aus den Fettdepots. Egal was Du vorher ißt...


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juni 2007)

Ich habe inzwischen alle Diäten o.ä. aufgegeben, Bücher dazu habe ich ohne ende, allerdings bin ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen, einfach meinen Körper machen zu lassen. Bewusster und gesünder essen bringt meiner Meinung nach viel mehr. Ab und zu mal ne Belohnung (Gestern gabs als Belohnung für 4500 verbrannte Kalorien Linsensuppe und Rindswurst) und vor allem aufhören wenn man wirklich satt ist. Fertigprodukte meiden und viel Obst. Dazu viel viel viel Sport ist mein Erfolgsrezept (inzwischen knapp 10 Kilo in 1 1/2 Monaten).


----------



## Black Evil (20. Juni 2007)

Mal zum Thema Frühstück : zwei bis dreimal die Woche Rührei schmeckt mir wohl. Aber öfter geht bei mir echt nicht. Was sind denn gute Alternativen ? Was esst ihr so zum Frühstück wenn ihr Gewicht (Fett) verlieren wollt ?

Müsli bekomme ich beim besten Willen nicht runter. Auch rohe Früchte esse ich nur sehr ungern. Am liebsten esse ich natürlich
Brötchen/Toast mit Aufschnitt usw. Zusätzlich mache ich mir oft einen Bananen- oder Erdbeershake.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Mein Geld kriegt er nur, wenn ich sein Buch auch kaufe. Darum ging es aber nicht.
Das war einfach nur eine Frage. Diese Methode erhöht den Fettabbau im Schlaf ja vielleicht (im Verhältnis zum normalen Schlaf). Das wollte ich halt einfach wissen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich brauche diese Tipps nicht, weil ich auch ohne große Umstellung abnehme.

Ich frühstücke entweder 2 Brötchen, 3-4 Toasts, gar nix oder 2 Scheiben Schwarzbrot. dazu Wurst oder Käse (in Ausnahmefällen auch mal Marmelade).
Inwieweit das eine Empfehlung für Leute ist, die Abnehmen wollen, weiß ich nicht. Aber der Tag ist ja auch nach dem Frühstück noch nicht vorbei...

Eine 3-wöchige Diät kann ja auch nicht funktionieren, wenn man danach wieder so weiter macht wie vorher. Diät heißt aus dem griechischen (?) übersetzt Lebensweise, glaube ich. Und nur wenn man die ändert, kann man auch abnehmen.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Kauf dir dann ein HUMAN PHYSIOLOGY AND NUTRITION Fach Buch. Drinn stehen alles was hier endlos diskutiert ist ohne "Komerziales" einfluß.

95% die Antworten hier zeigen ein deutlich Missverstandniss von menschliches physiology.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 9 Eigelb gehen täglich ins Mülleimer.
> 
> 10 Eiweiß plus 1 Eigelb plus Oliven Oil gemsicht und dann Rühreier!
> 
> Rohes Eiweiß esse ich nicht.



Wieso schmeißt Du die Eigelb weg? Die sind doch viel Proteinhaltiger!


----------



## Matze. (20. Juni 2007)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wieso schmeißt Du die Eigelb weg? Die sind doch viel Proteinhaltiger!



Aber auch mehr Fett und Cholesterin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. Juni 2007)

> Ich brauche diese Tipps nicht, weil ich auch ohne große Umstellung abnehme.





Dafür daß Du noch nicht mal 20 Jährchen alt bist (korrigiere mich wenn ich mich täusche ) philosophierst Du ganz schön viel rum.
Du wirst auch noch merken, daß die allermeisten mit jedem Jahr mehr Probleme bekommen ein vernünftiges Gewicht zu halten. Zwar ist die Veranlagung verschieden, d.h. der eine nimmt schon mit 25 zu der andere erst mit 40 aber treffen tut´s fast alle.




> ab welchem Zeitpunkt, oder besser, unter welchen Bedingungen seid Ihr endlich bereit nur eines zu akzeptieren: nämlich die Energiebilanz.



Eben


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wieso schmeißt Du die Eigelb weg? Die sind doch viel Proteinhaltiger!




100 grams Eiweiss hat 11 gram Eiweiss, 1 g KH, 0 g Fett und 52 Kal
100 grams Eigelb hat   15 gram Eiweiss, 5 g KH, 25g Fett und *320 Kal*

mehr als 2 eigelb dann schmeckt mir Rühereier nicht mehr


----------



## Herbstbeiker (20. Juni 2007)

9 Eigelbe täglich in den Mülleimer zu schmeissen halte ich gelinde gesagt für dekadent.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (20. Juni 2007)

es gibt ja auch leute die schälen äpfel oder essen den pizzarand nicht. ich finds okay.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Ja richtig, ich bin nicht mal 20, genau gesagt 19.
Dass das Abnehmen im Alter schwerer wird, weiß ich auch. Ich sage doch auch nicht mehr, als dass es bei mir (noch) reicht, um abzunehmen. Mehr sage ich gar nicht.
Es ist doch schön zu lesen, wenn jemand seine komplette Ernährung umstellt, um gesünder zu leben. Dagegen sage ich ja auch gar nix. Das finde ich sogar sehr lobenswert und äußerst respektwürdig. Hut ab und Daumen hoch für den, der es durchhält.

Ich philosophiere? Meinst du die Übersetzung von Diät? Das war meine Antwort auf den Post ich habe schon alle Diäten ausprobiert und zig Bücher darüber zu Hause.
Der JoJo-Effekt lässt sich erst durch eine Umstellung der Lebensweise verhindern.
Da so eine Diät nur selten länger als ein halbes Jahr dauert, bringt sie äußerst wenig.

In jungen Jahren ist vieles leichter. Das stimmt, aber ich bin doch hier sicher nicht der einzige unter 20, oder? Das kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. Dafür dass es im Alter schwerer wird abzunehmen, kann ich außerdem auch nix.
Dass mein Frühstück keine Diät-Empfehlung ist, habe ich dazu geschrieben.
Dazu würde ich es mir nie anmaßen, Empfehlungen für andere auszusprechen, ohne etwas über sie zu wissen.
Heißt: Ich schreibe nie, macht das so und so und ihr nehmt ab.
Mache ich nicht. Nachher stimmt das nicht und ich bin der Dumme.
Man kann das, was ich so schreibe, ausprobieren, eine Abnehmgarantie ist das nicht.

Mfg Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> 9 Eigelbe täglich in den Mülleimer zu schmeissen halte ich gelinde gesagt für dekadent.



Wenn Sie die brauchen kann ich Ihn die Schicken


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie die brauchen kann ich Ihn die Schicken



Die sind dann sogar bis sie ankommen schon gerührt und bei den Temperaturen auch schon gebraten, daß nenn ich Fastfood


----------



## Herbstbeiker (20. Juni 2007)

Hirnloses Gefasel, aber so sind sie die Amis und die Deppen die denen alles nachmachen. Was ist daran OK??? -Nachdenken!


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Hirnloses Gefasel, aber so sind sie die Amis und die Deppen die denen alles nachmachen. Was ist daran OK??? -Nachdenken!



Amihass hat hier nicht zutun.

Falls es kein witz war dann "grow-up"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (20. Juni 2007)

Bullshit! 
Das hat nichts mit "Amihass" zu tun sondern mit der in Amerika weit verbreiteten Ansicht, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste zu verbrauchen und zu konsumieren. Und jetzt erzähl hier bloss nicht das Märchen dass es ja überall auf der Welt das Gleiche wäre.
Sorry, aber wenn jemand im Überfluß lebender wertvolle Nahrung wegschmeisst und es damit rechtfertigen will dass ausreichender Grund dafür sein Edelbody ist, während in der gleichen Zeit viele Menschen ohne genug zu fressen zu haben verrecken, dann tendiert mein Humor gegen Null.
Du wirst deine Eiweisse weiterhin essen und den Rest wegschmeissen, aber tu wenigstens nicht so als wär das alles in Ordnung.


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2007)

@herbstbeiker: das ist ein anderes thema. aber wenn es dich interessiert, dann informier dich mal warum ein in der EU hergestelltes milchpulver in afrika billiger anzubieten ist als die frische milch von den dortigen bauern.

@race-kralle. du hast das schon richtig verstanden. es kann ruhig an einem tag mal eine positive bilanz geben. das ist ok. muss ja nicht gleich die skala sprengen *g*. wenn es dich wirklich interessiert dann schau mal bei ironsport.de rein.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (20. Juni 2007)

@pongi
was willst du mir eigentlich sagen? Ich BIN bereits informiert!
Oder sollte es eine Rechtfertigung für sekt88 darstellen?
Und wenn Bullshit verzapft wird ist mir egal ob dies ein anderes Thema ist, ich werde darauf antworten. Wenn diesbezüglich nichts mehr kommt werde ich dazu auch nichts mehr sagen.-Aber es wird noch was kommen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Auch wenn ich finde, dass Herbstbeiker Recht hat, glaube ich auch, dass er übertreibt.
Es ist zwar nicht besondern vorbildlich, nicht verdorbenes Essen wegzuschmeißen, weil man nur einen Teil braucht, aber es gibt sicher schlimmeres.
Man denke nur mal daran, was in Restaurants so alles weg geschmissen wird. Da scheitert vieles schon an der Rechtslage. Sie dürfen die Sachen nicht verschenken, und müssen im Gegenteil, sogar verhindern, dass sich Leute das aus dem Müll holen(!!!). Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.
Bei McDonalds dürfen die Sachen nicht länger als 10 Minuten, glaube ich, in der Warteschleife liegen. Wenn doch werden sie weggeschmissen, obwohl sie noch lange genießbar sind.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, was mit dem Essen passiert, das die feinen Herren Politiker nicht essen, wenn sie an so Veranstaltungen wie dem G8-Gipfel teilnehmen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das in die Hände der Leute gerät, die das am ehesten gebrauchen könnten.
So ist die Welt
 und wer dagegen protestiert, wird gesperrt
oder wenn er Glück hat, nur verprügelt.

@ Pongi.
Danke für die Info.

Mfg Race-Kralle


----------



## Black Evil (20. Juni 2007)

Ich muß hier mal ´ne Lanze für die Amis brechen :

Also an den Vorwürfen der verschwenderischen Lebensweise mag was dran sein. Auch sind Amerikaner sicherlich nicht die umweltbewußtesten, aber inpunkto menschlichem Miteinander und Freundlichkeit haben die uns was voraus. Das Leben ist in USA schon aufgrund der offenen Art der Menschen dort sehr angenehm. Es wird anders miteinander umgegangen. Wer einmal dort war der merkt es sofort. Diesbezüglich sind allerdings Neuseeländer nicht zu übertreffen. Die Art der Freundlichkeit und Unkompliziertheit dort hat mich schlicht umgehauen. 
Spätestens am Frankfurter Flughafen war es dann wieder deutsch-unterkühlt. Nicht nur vom Wetter her. Das merkt man schon sehr deutlich !
Was mich an Deutschland wiederum reizt ist das technische Know-How und das alles irgendwo seine Regelung hat. Auch ist unser soziales System natürlich vorbildlich.


----------



## Black Evil (20. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> und wer dagegen protestiert, wird gesperrt
> oder wenn er Glück hat, nur verprügelt.



na, na, na !
Das ist natürlich Blödsinn ! Aber wer mit Steinen durch die Gegend wirft und fremder Eigendtum zerstört dem gehört in der Tat eins auf die Mappe gehauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liz301 (20. Juni 2007)

@race-kralle: informier dich ma wirklich in einem bodybuilder forum drüber, da steht das alles sehr genau erklärt. ich glaube zu wissen das selbige am refeedtag hauptsächlich den bedarf, bzw. auch das was drüber hinausgeht, mit kohlenhydraten decken...also auch unendlich gummibärchen reinstopfen(ich glaube das einzige ziel bei solchen tagen, ist es die glykogenspeicher wieder zu füllen, um eben dem katabolen effekt vorzubeugen)...aber ich denk das alles funktioniert auch nur dann wenn man die komplette woche einen genau geplanten ernährungsplan einhält.

@all : ich bekam beim biken heute mittag irgendwie eine erleuchtung :
wenn man seine kohlenhydratzufuhr auf ein minimum beschränkt und in folge dessen rapide abnimmt, dann ist das für mich eher ein zeichen das es absolut ungesund ist. weil es meiner meinung nach absolut gegen die menschliche natur verstößt, seine fettreserven, ohne große körperliche belastung, so schnell zu verlieren.
ich lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2007)

genau. es ist nicht damit getan, dass man am refeed-tag alles wahllos in sich reinfrisst.

und was die einstellung zu den amis angeht: ich teile evils meinung. es gibt so einiges was mich an den amis aufregt (allein schon die paranoia), aber es ist halt auch nicht alles nur schlecht. genauso wie das für deutschland (und vermutlich alle anderen staaten) gilt


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Bullshit!
> Das hat nichts mit "Amihass" zu tun sondern mit der in Amerika weit verbreiteten Ansicht, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste zu verbrauchen und zu konsumieren. Und jetzt erzähl hier bloss nicht das Märchen dass es ja überall auf der Welt das Gleiche wäre.
> Sorry, aber wenn jemand im Überfluß lebender wertvolle Nahrung wegschmeisst und es damit rechtfertigen will dass ausreichender Grund dafür sein Edelbody ist, während in der gleichen Zeit viele Menschen ohne genug zu fressen zu haben verrecken, dann tendiert mein Humor gegen Null.
> Du wirst deine Eiweisse weiterhin essen und den Rest wegschmeissen, aber tu wenigstens nicht so als wär das alles in Ordnung.



Hoopla.
Was soll ich mit die dann Tuen?
Das rest deines "Oratorium" las sich liegen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ Black Evil
Ja war eine Anspielung auf den Polizeieinsatz beim G8-Gipfel. Ich habe dabei einfach den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Polizei zum Teil einfach Schlagstöcke mitgenommen hat, in die Demonstrantengruppe rein gelaufen ist und dann da für Ordnung gesorgt hat.
Ob man dann da mit Steinen geworfen hat oder nicht.
Ist ja auch egal, es geht hier ja immer noch ums Abnehmen.

Wie viele Kilometer bist du in diesem Jahr schon gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf?

@ Liz
Danke schön.

Ob das ungesund ist, so schnell die Fettreserven des Körpers abzubauen?
Mag sein, aber es ist doch auch nicht gesund, seine Gelenke mit 20/30kg Übergewicht zu belasten, oder?
Also erstmal stark abnehmen, dann die Essgewohnheiten so verändern, dass man dünn bleibt und sich gesund ernährt. Dann ist alles okay 
Wenn man schnell abnimmt, dauert es halt nicht so lange. Wenn es jetzt ungesund ist, ist es nicht so tragisch, weil es halt schnell geht.

@ Alle
So schlimm sind die Amerikaner nun wirklich nicht. Warum sollten sie auf den Benzinverbrauch ihres Autos achten, wenn Benzin da so billig ist? Würden die Deutschen das machen? Ich glaube nicht.
Dann ihre Panik vor Terrorismus. Die Briten sind auch nicht viel weniger panisch, wenn ein Anschlag angedroht wird.
Jedes Land hat so seine Macken. Außerdem sind die Menschen so unterschiedlich, dass man allgemeingültige Aussagen über ein ganzes Land gar nicht treffen kann.

Vorurteile langweilen mich,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (21. Juni 2007)

Hier gehts um Gewicht abnehmen und KEIN POLITIK. BITTE EURE POLITISCH UND UMWELTFREUNDLICH MEINUNGEN IRGENDWOANDERS POSTEN.


----------



## alex2056 (21. Juni 2007)

Servus!

Also ich möchte mal was zum Topic beitragen, auch wenns nicht 100% reinpasst aber für Kondition gibt es ja keinen Fred. Und da liegt mein kleines
Problem. Kondition geht gegen 0,0. Also lautet mein Vorsatz dieses Jahr
FIT WERDEN.
Ich bin 24J bei 170cm und 65kg, habe 10 Jahre lang geraucht ( März dieses Jahr aufgehört ) und war die letzten 6 Jahre fast nur faul rumgehockt ( Onlinespiele  ). Momentan schaffe ich es mit Ach und krach 15km mit dem Rad zu fahren, bin danach aber fix und fertig. 
Hinzu kommt noch allergisches Asthma was das ganze noch schwieriger macht.
Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr:
Eine längere Tour machen, so etwa 60 km aufwärts, ohne dann am Stock gehen zu müssen.

Mehr nehm ich mir mal nicht vor, möchte mich ja nicht selbst enttäuschen.

Wünsche allen anderen bei ihren vorhaben viel Durchhaltevermögen und die nötige Willenskraft. Ich gehe auf jeden Fall den weg der Besserung egal wie steinig er wird.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Boardercrime (21. Juni 2007)

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm  KFA: ca. 10-12%

Irgenwas mache ich falsch...seit 2 Wochen noch Haargenau das gleiche Gewicht.
 Wenn ich nichts trainiert hätte und normal gegessen hätte wär ich wahrscheinlich über 90 kg.
Begreiff ich nicht...mache Sport wie Sau und achte auf das Futter, aber es tut sich nix.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Sesselpupserjob.
Vielleicht sollte ich morgens Laufen gehn, aber morgens bin ich immer so müüüüde...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
@ sekt88:
OK, ab jetzt in diesem Thread nix politisches mehr von mir 

@Alex2056:
Warum du schon nach km 15 nicht mehr kannst, weiÃ ich nicht genau. Entweder ist die Umgebung, in der du fÃ¤hrst, zu steil oder du fÃ¤hrst zu schnell.
Wenn es das erste nicht ist, solltest du mal langsamer fahren. AuÃerdem ist es doch egal, dass du schon nach 15km Âaus dem letzten Loch pfeifstÂ. Warum? MachÂne Pause, danach geht es weiter 

@ Boardercrime:
Seit zwei Wochen das selbe Gewicht? Ich wÃ¼rde sagen immer 76 kg.
Was hÃ¤ltst du denn davon:
7.6. 87,99kg
14.6. 87,50kg
21.6. 87,00kg
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass deine Angaben hier zu ungenau sind.
Gibt deine Wage nur ganze kgÂs an?
Dann solltest du die mal austauschen. AuÃerdem ist die Waage ein sehr schlechter MaÃstab fÃ¼rÂs Abnehmen durch Sport (ï Muskelmasse).

Sonst kann ich dir auch nur sagen:
nicht nachlassen. Vielleicht noch mehr fahren, weniger (kcalÃ¤rmer) essen,Â

Irgendetwas sorgt dafÃ¼r, dass deine Energiebilanz weiterhin positiv ist, sonst wÃ¼rdest du ja abnehmen.

GruÃ Race-Kralle


----------



## alex2056 (21. Juni 2007)

@ Kralle,

Fahr mal mit Asthma Rad, das hat dann nicht mehr viel mit Spass zu tun.
Dazu kommt dann noch das durch die schlechte Atmung zu wenig Sauerstoff ins Blut kommt und die Muskulatur dann irgendwann ihren Dienst versagt. Da brinngt auch eine Pause nichts, wenn man 5 km weiter nen Wadenkrampf bekommt. Und bin schon am sehr gemütlich fahren. Mein Arzt meinte auch ich hätte einen viel zu hohen Blutdruck und mein Kreislauf ist zu schwach. Naja am Montag mal nen Belastungs EKG und Fitnesscheck mal schauen was bei raus kommt.
Das Problem mit Asthma ist halt, das wenn man nichts macht ( bei mir 6 Jahre ), es nur schlimmer wird. Ist auch schwer zu verstehen wenn man kein Asthma hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2007)

Hi Alex.
Sorry, dass mit dem Asthma habe ich echt verdrängt.
Wie schlimm das ist, weiß ich nicht genau, habe es ja zum Glück selbst nicht.

Da kann dir dann glaube ich auch echt nur ein Arzt helfen. Frag ihn mal, was er darüber denkt und was er dir empfehlen kann, wenn du es nicht schon getan hast
.
Du sagst, es wird schlimmer wenn man nix tut.
Dann mach soviel du kannst und frag doch deinen Arzt mal, was du besser machen kannst.

Ich weiß über Asthma zu wenig, um dir da sinnvoll helfen zu können.
Wie schlimm das Asthma ist, kommt ja auch immer drauf an.
Der eine hat es sofort akut, der andere ist Profi-Radfahrer (sehr verbreitete Erkrankung unter Radprofis [um leistungssteigernde Medikamente nehmen zu dürfen!?]).

Es geht also auch mit Asthma- je nachdem, wie stark es dich getroffen hat und wie gut deine ärztliche Versorgung ist.
Damit will ich übrigens NICHT sagen, dass du dich nicht so anstellen sollst, sondern dir nur erklären, dass es einen Weg gibt, trotz Asthma zu biken.

Wünsche dir alles Gute,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (21. Juni 2007)

@sekt88
Vorschlag: Iss 5 ganze Eier, dann hast du die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe vom Eigelb wie B-Vitamine etc. auch noch drin. Das bissl mehr Fett steckst du locker weg, und das mehr an Cholesterin macht für gesunde Menschen nicht das Geringste aus. Eiweiss bleibt gleichviel.
Drei Vorteile: 
Du sparst dir Geld
Den Hühnern ersparst du, dass sich diese den Arsch aufreissen müssen
Und mir ersparst du mich aufregen zu müssen 

Sind das eigentlich Bio-Eier die du ver(sch)wendest?


----------



## Herbstbeiker (21. Juni 2007)

Eines noch an Black Evil,

du hast recht, die mit Steinen schmeissen und fremdes Eigentum zerstören gehören so was von durch die Mangel gedreht. Jetzt muss man nur noch zuordnen wer das eigentlich war...

Ich verzieh mich jetzt, da ich gerade eine Knie-OP hinter mir habe und mit Abnehmen gerade sowieso nix ist, außer dass mein Oberschenkel schon ganz massiv abgenommen hat :-((


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2007)

@ Herbstbeiker:
Kann das sein, dass Du grad ganz mies drauf bist? Gute Besserung jedenfalls, vielleicht werden dann deine comments wieder etwas freundlicher...


----------



## noFlooder (21. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> @sekt88
> Vorschlag: Iss 5 ganze Eier, dann hast du die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe vom Eigelb wie B-Vitamine etc. auch noch drin. Das bissl mehr Fett steckst du locker weg, und das mehr an Cholesterin macht für gesunde Menschen nicht das Geringste aus. Eiweiss bleibt gleichviel.
> Drei Vorteile:
> Du sparst dir Geld
> ...



Geh bitte aus dem Thread raus, dein möchtegern Heileweltgeschwafel geht hier glaub jedem auf den Nerv.


----------



## Fretchen (21. Juni 2007)

noFlooder schrieb:


> Geh bitte aus dem Thread raus, dein möchtegern Heileweltgeschwafel geht hier glaub jedem auf den Nerv.



Er hat doch recht.
Und ich weiß nicht, was das mit Heileweltgeschwafel zu tun hat.
Die Einstellung: Die Welt is eh schlecht, da macht es auch nix mehr, wenn ich nen paar Eigelb in die Tonne wandern lass...... - hat echt keinen Vorbildcharacter........

(@Pfadfinderin Außerdem wäre ich auch nicht gerade glücklich nach ner Knie OP - mein Gatte wäre superglücklich wenn ich mal meine Aggresionen hier im Forum lassen würde )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2007)

Ich denke, das Forum ist zum Informationsaustausch und nicht zum Aggressionsaustausch. Jeder verschwendet sicher irgendwo irgendwas, sonst gäbe es ja diesen Thread garnicht ))


----------



## Manuel79 (22. Juni 2007)

Moin Zusammen!

Letzter Tag vor meinem USA- Aufenthalt und damit die erste, angezielte Gewichtsreduzierung auf 85 kg.... hat nicht ganz geklappt.   Wiege zur Zeit 86,2 kg). Knapp vorbei, aber eigentlich auch nicht schlecht. Immerhin 6 kg weniger in gut 1 1/2 Monaten.  

Die für mich beste Methode zum Abnehmen war auf der einen Seite viel Sport und das Motto: Esse morgens wie ein Kaiser, Mittags wie ein König und Abends wie ein Bettler (oder so ähnlich). Abends esse ich meist nur Äpfel, Birnen, Orangen etc. Natürlich esse ich auch mal hin und wieder eine Pizza am We. Fettwert liegt bei 23, also auch eine Verbesserung zu vorher. Während des USA Trips werde ich mein Gewicht versuchen zu halten und wenn ich wieder hier bin runter auf 83 kg gehen und dort versuchen zu halten. Werde dann zum Biken vielleicht noch alternativ mit Inlinern oder was anderem anfangen, um dem Körper mehr Reiz für Muskelbildung und Koordinationsverbesserung zu geben.

So, dann mal ein schönes Wochenende!

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2007)

Hi.
@ Manuel
Viel Spaß inne Staaten und so, ne? 
Warum willst du da nur dein Gewicht halten? Ist zwar das Land der Fritten und Burger, aber egal. Musst du aber selbst wissen 
Dein Ernährungsplan ist ja okay.
Aber wann man wie viel isst, ist egal. Wenn man sich abends noch mal richtig die Wampe voll schlägt, hat das auf das Gewicht nicht mehr Einfluss als ein großes Frühstück.
Das einzige, was betroffen sein kann, ist der Schlaf. Der könnte etwas unruhig werden, wenn du abends zu viel isst.
Mehr hast du in diesem Fall aber nicht zu befürchten, schon gar keine Gewichtszunahme.
Es geht nur um die Energiebilanz. Wenn die negativ ist, nimmst du ab.

Wünsche dir, dass du deine Ziele ereichst,
schönes WE,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (22. Juni 2007)

Hey Race-Kralle!

Wenn ich natürlich weiterhin reduzieren kann, umso besser. 
Weiß ja jetzt, auf was es ankommt.

Allerdings wäre ich auch schon mit halten zufrieden.
Die negative Energiebillanz ist eigentlich das einzige nachdem ich mich richte. Wenn ich Abends mit Freunden essen gehe, esse ich eben Mittags anders etc. Ich schifte quasi meine max. einzunehmenden Kalorien so, das ich das Maximum wenn möglich nicht übersteige. Natürlich kommt man mal drüber, aber wenn man sich am nächsten Tag wieder auf seinen Ernährungsplan besinnt, ist das nicht schlimm.

Schönes Wochenende allen!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fretchen ))

@noFlodder
Bleib du schön in deiner heilen Bikewelt, mich interessieren auch noch andere Sachen.

Und Pfadfinderin, zwar danke für die Wünsche, aber was hätte mein Befinden mit dem Thema zu tun? In anderen Threads bin ich -trotz OP- sehr freundlich!


----------



## Fretchen (22. Juni 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Hallo Fretchen ))



Is ja lieb jetzt wird man hier schon persönlich begrüßt.
Hallo Herbstbeiker, schön dich zu lesen


----------



## pinto (26. Juni 2007)

Ich habe die Tage gehört das folgende Ernährungsweise ideal zum Kalorien verbrennen sein soll:

Morgens richtig satt essen. Mit Nutella (mag ich gar nicht) und allen drum und dran evt. sogar happen mehr.

Mittags normal essen und aufs Fett achten.

Abends nur Eiweißhaltiges essen. Fisch und mageres Fleisch.

Und in der Nacht soll man ordentlich was verbrennen.

Funktioniert so etwas? Und wenn ja, warum?

Gruß Pinto


----------



## pongi (26. Juni 2007)

wo hast du das denn gehört?


----------



## PhyrePh0X (26. Juni 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> wo hast du das denn gehört?



glaub das ist eine von beschriebenen diäten bei gmx:
http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/ges...et=1069302,cc=000000185900036611461XBBR0.html


----------



## pongi (26. Juni 2007)

ich hab das ganze nicht gelesen, denn diät hin oder her: um abzunehmen muss die kalorienbilanz negativ sein. mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liz301 (26. Juni 2007)

''akte 07'' oder alternativ ''sat1 am mittag'' oder alternativ ''sam'' die nächste alternative wäre dann ''punkt 12''-----die angesprochene diät wird grad überall schön geredet. aber eigentlich isses ja auch nix andres als eine vereinigung aller vermeintlichen abnehmstrategien : bissl trennkost, bissl ausgewogene ernährung, dann natürlich noch lowcarb und auf keinen fall kohlenhydrate nach 18 Uhr....weiß ja net. gibt ja viele leute die auf das alles schwören, aber das wurde ja schon auf den letzten 500 seiten dieses threads besprochen.
die erfolge die im tv dann gezeigt werden, beruhen meines erachtens einfach darauf das Schakkeline aus Neuköln 180 Kg wiegt, sich ihr ganzes leben von pommes und Cola ernährt hat, und jetzt das erste mal auf das achtet was sie isst. schakkeline könnte sich aber auch morgens proteine, mittags kohlenhydrate und abends was ausgewogenes gönnen, sie würd trotzdem abnehmen, dank negativer bilanz und ein bisschen feingefühl für nahrungsmittel punkt


----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

Das mit Kein Kohlenhydrate nach 18 uhr mMn gilt nur für UNGESUNDES kohlenhydraten. Wenn es um Obst und Gemuse geht, dann kann man praktisch so viel essen wie man will.

Man wird auch mehr Fett abnehmen wenn das Fernseher ins Müll gelifiert wird.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2007)

ja geil, 

mein "dicker" kollege meinte auch, er hätte jetzt mitbekommen, er könne sich morgens alles reinferkeln (drei (zugegeben kleinere) croissants mit süsskram)...

ich hab wohl doof geguckt, weil er meinte: "ey, gestern abend hatte ich nur nen proteinshake!!"

@sekt88: deine disziplin ist echt der knaller, ich  hab allerhöchste achtung dafür (um so mehr, da Du ami bist ((war n witz, bloss nich ernst nehmen)), bitte). 

das problem ist mMn das selektive Lesen einzelner hier auf kohlenhydratpromotion falsch reagiert 

so oder so: mMn kann jeder nachvollziehen, dass gewicht/körperfett direkt proportional zu disziplin ist!


----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> j
> @sekt88: deine disziplin ist echt der knaller, ich  hab allerhöchste achtung dafür (um so mehr, da Du ami bist ((war n witz, bloss nich ernst nehmen)), bitte).



Bin kein Ami....bin New Yorker  eigentlich bin Brooklyn-er   eigentlich, eigentlich komme ich aus Flatbush...    (Geborern und großgeworden in Brooklyn, center of the universe     )

Das mit der Discipline....kommt mit die Jahren. Bin eigentlich ´ne Faule sack 

Irgendwann schaltet was im Kopf...."dieses mal schaffe ich es"

Oh und ja, wenn dieter bowlhead bohlen es schaffen, kann jeder halb idiot.


----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

Ami kann mann UBERHAUPT NICHT mit New Yorker vergleichen.

Es gibt Amerika und es gibt New York City. Jeder der beide "Lander" kennt, kennt das Unterschied.


----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

Das habe ich heute gegessen. sehe anhang

Energy rein: etwa 2200 kCal

Energy raus: etwa 3700 kCal

Bilanz: etwa Negative 1500 kCal 

Gefuhl: Wie Paris Hilton nach der/die/das Entlassung.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2007)

oh shit,
New Yorker,ÄÄHHH, Brooklyn-er, ÄÄHHH, Flatbush-"er", sind ja noch viel schlimmer als AMIS...

hätte ich fast vergessen: bleibt nur zu hoffen Du bist 88 und nicht `88 geboren!

na gut: wollen wir unser problem nicht zu dem aller machen


----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

1966 geboren.......in Flatbush!


----------



## eX600 (26. Juni 2007)

Wieder was dazugelernt: NY hat die PLZ 41


----------



## eX600 (26. Juni 2007)

He! sekt88 hat seinen Post geändert. Zuvor stand da nur "41"

Also jetzt fällt mir spontan nix mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (26. Juni 2007)

ich bin 41 jahre alt.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2007)

ey sorry, der muss jetzt sein: das ist nicht mehr witzig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Wenn bei dieser Diät die Energiebilanz positiv ist, kann man auch nicht abnehmen.
Fürs Abnehmen ist nicht der Name der Diät wichtig und auch nicht der Sender, der es den Menschen einbrennt, sondern nur die negative Energiebilanz.
Wenn ihr Lust habt, euch von irgend so einem Typen vorschreiben zu lassen, was ihr wann und in welcher Menge essen dürft, dann macht es.
Was passiert wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr drauf habt, nennt sich JoJo-Effekt 

Besser ist folgendes:
Man probiert, am Monatsende so ca. 30  über zu haben- gerne auch mehr.
Danach besorgt man sich am Kiosk eine regionale Zeitung mit Schnäppchenmarkt.
Da sucht man sich dann ein Fahrrad raus, das den eigenen finanziellen Rahmen nicht übersteigt.
Man ruft die Nummer an, die mit in der Anzeige angegeben ist und fragt, ob das Bike noch zu haben ist.
Wenn ja, holt man es ab.
Wenn nein, weitersuchen.
Dann hat man das Bike und schon fehlt einem nur noch Disziplin.
Wenn man jetzt jeden Tag über mehrere Stunden fährt, nimmt man ab.

Ist sicher etwas leichter, als sich von so einem Heini vorschreiben zu lassen, was man wann und in welcher Menge essen darf.

Ich habe mal gehört, dass es optimal ist, am Tag 5 kleine Portionen zu essen, statt 3 größerer
Das kommt in der Akte/Sam/Punkt12 super power schlank im Schlaf- Diät viel zu kurz. Wartet mal die nächste Diät-Sensation ab, vielleicht ist das schon da wieder mit drin.

Auch ohne diese Diät verbrennt der Körper im Schlaf viel Fett. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das den täglichen Sport ernsthaft ersetzen kann.

Es hilft alles nix
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## PhyrePh0X (27. Juni 2007)

nun ja, man muss nicht jeden tag mehrere stunden rad fahren. 
ich habe heute mit erstaunen seit wochen das erste mal die waage betreten, und siehe da -  4 kilo abgenommen. ohne übermässig sport getrieben zu haben. seitdem ich mein bike habe, fahr ich im schnitt jeden tag ne stunde, maximal. habe allerdings auch angefangen unregelmässig zu joggen. ausserdem habe ich mein essen eingeschränkt und optimiert. 
jetzt sitze ich grad vor nem halben liter brühe, dachte mir so kann ich mal 2 von den üblichen 4 stullen am abend abziehen, is ja lecker, hat aber nur so 50 kcal oder so.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo
@ PhyrePhox
Das war ja auch nur ein Extremfall.
Du sagst zwar, ich fahre jeden Tag eine Stunde- maximal. Sagst aber auch, dass du dein Essen optimiert hast und unregelmÃ¤Ãig joggen gehst. Da kommt dann wieder die Energiebilanz ins Spiel.
Das ist das ganze Geheimnis.
Es ist nicht nÃ¶tig, jeden Tag mehrere Stunden zu fahren. Wenn man aber nicht bereit ist, an seiner ErnÃ¤hrung was zu Ã¤ndern, kann es schon mal nÃ¶tig werden, mehrere Stunden am Tag zu fahren 
Auf einer 3h-Tour verbrennt man ca. 2.500kcal. 2.200kcal hat ein erwachsener Mann als Grundumsatz. Da ist es sehr schwer, die 4.700kcal an einem Tag wieder aufzunehmen. Folgeï  Gewichtsverlust

Wenn man aber an seiner ErnÃ¤hrung was Ã¤ndert, sind die ganz langen Touren nicht unbedingt nÃ¶tig. Das stimmt natÃ¼rlich. Das Wie beim Radfahren ist immer eine Frage des Ziels. Will ich einfach nur abnehmen (dann s. o.), will ich an einem Rennen teilnehmen (dann besser Ã¶fter lange und ab und zu kurz und schnell), will ich gesund bleiben(dann ab und zu an einen See fahren, ihn einmal umrunden und dann mit dem Auto wieder nach Hause).

Mfg Race-Kralle


----------



## Boardercrime (28. Juni 2007)

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ??


Naja, musste wieder mal eine Radikalkur einlegen. Ist wahrscheinlich viel Wasser dabei. Morgens Suppe,Mittag Gemüse oder Obst;Abends wieder Suppe, und das schon seit einer Woche.
Haupstache negative Energiebilanz.Wenn das Gewicht weiter konstant sinkt zieh ich die Sache durch. Eventuell am Weekend noch ein Fresstag einlegen um den Stoffwechsel am einschlafen zu hindern.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo 
@ Boardercrime
Glückwunsch. Es geht doch. Und dann gleich 2kg in einer Woche. Aber du sagst ja selber, ist vielleicht viel Wasser bei
Aber abgenommen ist abgenommen 
Immer weiter so, bald hast du es dann auch geschafft.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Boardercrime (28. Juni 2007)

Brauch einfach ein brutales Kaloriendefizit sonst läuft gar nix bei mir.
Recht hast, weg ist weg, hauptsache es tut sich wiedermal was.


----------



## pinto (28. Juni 2007)

Das mit den negativen Defizit habe ich verstanden und habe eine nette Hilfe im Web gefunden (ich hoffe den Tipp gab es noch nicht).
Könnt ja mal schauen ob es euch hilft...

http://fitness7.de/coach.php?akt=info&loginstatus=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Habe da auch mal eine Frage:
Ich habe von gestern auf heute 1.800g zugenommen. Von vorgestern auf gestern habe ich 900g abgenommen. Ich bin an diesen 2 Tagen 3,5 Stunden auf dem Heimtrainer gefahren und habe, wenn man dieser Anzeige glauben darf, so ca. 2.500kcal verbrannt (gegessen habe ich etwas mehr als normal, ich war ja in dem Glauben, viele Kalorien verbrannt zu haben).
Wenn man jetzt meinen Grundumsatz dazurechnet, müsste ich also in diesen 2 Tagen 7.500kcal zu mir genommen haben. Dazu dann aber noch so viele Kalorien mehr, dass ich halt auch noch 900g zunehme.
Wie geht das? Bin ich ein Phänomen? Habe ich einen wichtigen Faktor vergessen? Bitte helft mir!

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (28. Juni 2007)

hast du was getrunken? wasser z.b. hat keine kalorien, aber ein eigengewicht


----------



## Liz301 (28. Juni 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt meinen Grundumsatz dazurechnet, müsste ich also in diesen 2 Tagen 7.500kcal zu mir genommen haben. Dazu dann aber noch so viele Kalorien mehr, dass ich halt auch noch 900g zunehme.
> Wie geht das? Bin ich ein Phänomen? Habe ich einen wichtigen Faktor vergessen? Bitte helft mir!



ich glaube wenn du in einer nacht fast ein kilo körperfett zulegen könntest dann wärst du echt ein phänomen(und noch dazu ziemlich fäätt). du musst ma aufhören das alles so mathematisch zu sehen. dein körper is keine machiene.
1. sone gewichtszunahme wird wohl durch wasser zu stande kommen, hier könnte zum beispiel ein faktor, die salzhaltigkeit des essens sein, da salz wasser bindet.
2. der ''magen- bzw. darmfüllstan'' is auch jeden tag verschieden
3. man nimmt über tage, wochen, bzw. monate zu und nicht in diesem sinn übernacht----so ist es übrigens auch mit dem gegenteil...   

also:  weidda gehts!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi
@ Pongi und Liz301
Vielen Dank, habt mich echt wieder hergestellt 
Das ihr die genauen Gründe bei mir nicht kennt, war ja klar(könnt ihr ja auch nicht, sone Internetferndiagnose ist ja heutzutage noch nicht möglich).
Trotzdem nochmals Danke, dass ihr mir gesagt habt, woran es liegen könnte.

Der Körper ist keine Maschine, aber trotzdem sorgt doch eine negative EB für einen Gewichtsverlust, oder nicht?

Salz bindet Wasser.
Ist die Folge, dass der Körper das Wasser dann nicht so schnell wieder abführen  kann?

Ich weiß nicht weiter, weil ich in den letzten Tagen immer extreme Gewichtschwankungen habe. Dann verliere ich mal 1,1kg, nächsten Tag kommen wieder 700g drauf, am Tag drauf wieder 500g mehr, dann wieder 900g weniger, usw.

Mal sehen, ob ich mein Ziel dann doch in diesem Leben noch mal erreiche,
Vielen Dank noch mal,
MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (28. Juni 2007)

ja, der wasserhaushalt des menschen ist sehr komplex. so kann es je nach art der belastung bis über 24std dauern bis der wasserhaushalt ausgeglichen ist.

dazu kommt ja auch, dass du sport machst und dadurch muskeln aufbaust. diese wiederum wiegen ja auch was (und zwar nicht zu knapp)

je nach sport kann man dabei sehr schnell gewicht zulegen bzw das gewicht bleibt konstant und man verliert fett legt aber an muskeln zu, so dass man unter dem strich auf +/- null rausläuft


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi
@ Pongi
Die Sache mit dem Wasserhaushalt. Ich bin die 3,5 Stunden in insgesamt 3 Etappen gefahren (1h; 2h; 0,5h).
Bei der 2h-Fahrt habe ich in der 2. Stunde nichts mehr getrunken, aber ordentlich geschwitzt, weil auf dem Heimtrainer der Fahrtwind zumeist ausbleibt 
Kann das evtl. der Grund sein?
Wenn ja, warum habe ich das dann erst am übernächsten und nicht schon am nächsten Tag auf der Waage gespürt?
Das wichtigste ist ja erstmal, dass meine Gewichtszunahme nicht zu 100% aus Körperfett besteht.
Wenn das so ist, müsste mein Gewicht doch in der nächsten Zeit ohne eigenes Zutun von mir wieder sinken, oder nicht?

Wie teuer ist eine Waage, die den Körperfettanteil messen kann?
Gerade für Sportler ist ja das Gewicht eher unwichtig, weil durch Muskeln, etc. zu ungenau (ähnlich wie beim BMI-Wert).

Das ich an Muskelmasse stark zugenommen habe, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich fahre ja nicht erst seit gestern, sondern seit Anfang 2006 (Gesamtfahrleistung ca. 3.300km).
Außerdem bin ich bei den Fahrten nie ans Limit gegangen (Puls lt. Heimtrainer immer so um 130). Da kann eigentlich nicht so viel Muskelmasse gewachsen sein.

Wie kann man schnell Gewicht verlieren, ohne allzu viel Kraft zu verlieren? Gibt es da ein Geheimnis, dass mich abnehmen lässt, ohne mich auszulaugen?

Danke im Voraus,
Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (28. Juni 2007)

vergiss die körperfettwaagen. die sind alle sehr ungenau. der strom (der zur messung benutzt wird) nimmt immer den kürzesten weg. das heißt von einem bein zum anderen. wenn du schlanke beine hast und obenrum fett bist, dann stimmt das ergebnis nicht.

willst du einen tip? stell dich nicht jeden tag auf die waage. das ist einfach nicht gut für die motivation.
mach einen fixen termin aus. einmal die woche, zur selben uhrzeit, stellst du dich auf die waage. ist wesentlich besser als das was du anstellst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi pongi
Das Wiegen hat doch keine Kalorien 
Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, bin da aber anderer Meinung.
Wenn ich jetzt bei jedem Mal 200/300g leichter bin, motiviert es mich auch, weiter zu machen.

Das mit den KF-Waagen wusste ich nicht, ist aber gut zu wissen- DANKE.

Aber das Wiegen allein ist doch wenig aussagefähig bei Sportlern.
Was kann ich also tun? Bein- und Bauchumfang messen,
Oder kann ich die genaue körperliche Entwicklung gar nicht so genau nachvollziehen?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Matze. (28. Juni 2007)

> Salz bindet Wasser.
> Ist die Folge, dass der Körper das Wasser dann nicht so schnell wieder abführen  kann?



Ja, außer Du nimmst viel kaliumreiche Kost zu Dir, das entwässert.
Was aber oft vergessen wird, sind die Kohlenhydrate, wenn die Speicher gefüllt sind binden die KH´s eine Menge an Flüssigkeit. Da sind tägliche Schwankungen von 1,5 - 2Kg keine Seltenheit.
Ebenso ist es wichtig immer zur selben Zeit auf die Waage zu stehen, das Gewicht schwankt über den Tag gesehen ganz beträchtlich. Ansonsten ist eine funktionierende Kontrolle unmöglich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo
@ Matze
Danke.
Sind die vollen Speicher bei einer Diät überhaupt vorhanden?
Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet absolut ahnungslos- deshalb auch die vielen Fragen 
Man fühlt sich doch bei einer Diät oft schlapp und kraftlos, eine Folge der leeren Speicher, oder?

Dass das Wasser gebunden wird, heißt doch aber dann, dass ich irgendwann abnehme, ohne etwas dafür getan zu haben, oder nicht?

Immer zur selben Zeit wiegen: Heißt dass, immer um 9Uhr, oder geht auch 9:30/10Uhr noch?
Das man sich nicht mal nach dem Essen und dann vor dem Essen oder so wiegt, versteht sich ja von selbst.
Aber die Verdauung hängt doch auch von der Ernährung ab.
So braucht doch Gegrilltes viel länger auf dem Weg  in die Schüssel als z. B. Suppe.
Wenn jetzt der Abend vor dem Wiegen ein Grill-Abend war, verzerrt das das Ergebnis doch auch, oder nicht?

Vielen Dank,
MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Ikosa (29. Juni 2007)

...wieg Dich einmal in der Woche, dann kannst Du tatsächlich sehen, ob Du abgenommen hast. Wie Matze schon sagte ist eine Gewichtsdifferenz von 1-2 kg ohne Probleme möglich. Allein das im Körper gespeicherte Wasser schwankt ungemein.
Das beste woran man sehen kann ob man abnimmt, ist das Maßband. Mess Deine Beine (Oberschenkel), Arme, Brustumfang etc...


----------



## PhyrePh0X (29. Juni 2007)

wenn du dich bei deiner diät oft schlapp und kraftlos fühlst machst du aber was falsch. entweder zuviel sport oder zuwenig essen oder zu wenig regeneration. mach doch auch mal ne auszeit. regeneration ist immens wichtig.


----------



## pongi (29. Juni 2007)

das stimmt. regeneration muss sein. sonst kommt das übertraining und nichts geht mehr.

wenn du sehen willst ob du abnimmst, dann kannst du das am besten mit dem massband und/oder dem caliper. das ist eine art zange die man benutzt um hautfalten zu messen. mit dem ergebniss und einer tabelle (die beim caliber dabei ist) kann man dann ziemlich genau seinen kfa bestimmen.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (29. Juni 2007)

Ich halte tägliches Wiegen für sinnvoll wenn aus den Einzelergebnissen das Wochenmittel gebildet wird. Damit sind die täglichen Schwankungen ausgeglichen. Wenn du dich nur einmal in der Woche wiegst, dann kannst du einen "guten" oder einen "schlechten" Tag erwischen und dich vom tatsächlichen Ergebnis noch weiter entfernt glauben.
Wenn ich an einem Abend Krafttraining mache, dann habe ich mit Sicherheit am nächsten Morgen 1-1,5kg mehr auf der Waage. Das sind weder neue Muskeln noch Fett, sondern einfach nur Wasser das vorübergehend in den beanspruchten Muskeln eingelagert wird. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so. Und zu den Muskeln die ja viiiel schwerer als Fett sind sag ich jetzt nichts mehr ausser dass das fast der gleiche Käse ist wie der BMI.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Danke, Danke, Danke.
Ihr habt mir echt weiter geholfen.

Ist der Caliper so ein Ding, mit dem man die Haut z. B. innen am Oberarm misst und dann den KFA bestimmen kann?
Ist das genauer als das Messen von Oberschenkel, Arm, Bein, etc. oder ist das eine Alternative?
Wenn ich aber doch jetzt nach einem Krafteinheit die Beine messe, sind die dicker, oder nicht? Wenn die dicker sind, fühle ich mich auch schwerer. 

Was ist denn jetzt besser (genauer). Einmal die Woche wiegen oder 7mal die Woche wiegen und das Wochenmittel als Gewicht nehmen?

Was ich ja einfach nur will, ist, dass ich die Erfolge meines Trainings in irgendeiner Form sehe. Mehr will ich ja gar nicht 

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der Muskel in gewissen Trainingsumfängen und 
-intensitäten Wasser zieht, ist der Trend, dass ich mal abnehme und dann wieder eine Menge zunehme, seit einiger Zeit zu beobachten. Was isst wohl der Grund?
Heute Morgen war ich wieder 500g leichter als gestern morgen. Ich habe gestern nicht trainiert.
Über zu wenig Regeneration muss man sich bei mir dieser Tage keine Sorgen machen 

Ich habe etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Eine große Diät (wenig essen und viel trainieren) macht schlapp. Bei einer normalen Diät (esse etwas weniger, trainiere etwas mehr) ist der Effekt nicht so groß.
Aber ist ja auch verständlich. Kraft kostet meiner Meinung nach aber jede Diät- zumindest etwas.

Danke;
Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (29. Juni 2007)

ein muskel ist direkt nach der belastung natürlich dicker. er ist aufgepumpt.

du kannst aber die umfänge auch nach dem aufstehen messen. dann sind die muskeln in der regel nicht aufgepumpt.

der unterschied zwischen einem caliper und dem massband ist folgender:
der kaliper misst den kfa, das band den umfang. dem umfang ist es aber egal wodurch er zustande kommt. soll heißen dein arm kann dick sein weil er wenig fett und viel muskel hat, oder weil er wenig muskel und viel fett hat. das ergebniss ist vom umfang das gleiche. der kaliper macht hier eben einen unterschied.

was du machen kannst ist eine fotostrecke. mach einfach alle 2 wochen ein foto von dir. dann wirst du deine erfolge sehen.

und noch ein tip: lass das mit dem täglichen wiegen.
bei dir hab ich das gefühl, dass es bei dir schon zu einem zwang wird. 
nicht nur das wiegen auch alles andere was mit gewichtsverlust zu tun hat.

pass da auf, das das nicht zu schlimm wird, denn dann ist der schritt zur magersucht nicht mehr weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (29. Juni 2007)

Ich stehe jeden Tag auf der/die/das/den/dem Waage. Ich trinkt täglich 2-3 liter reines Wasser.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (29. Juni 2007)

ich hab leider so'ne ungenaue analogwaage wo man nur in 1 kilo schritten messen kann. muss mir mal bei ebay oder so ne günstige digitale kaufen. 
was ich jedenfalls merke: es fällt nicht leicht. bin heute mitm rad zur arbeit gefahren und beim mittagessen hab ich richtig zugelangt, nach dem motto: kanns mir ja leisten, bin ja viel gefahren. hach warum ist das nur so anstrengend


----------



## sekt88 (29. Juni 2007)

Kauf dir ein Robustes, genaues Waage. Soehnle zumbeispiel


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juni 2007)

Warum stehst Du jeden Tag auf der Waage?


----------



## Matze 82 (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,


ich wog vor noch 3 wochen 93 kg bei 176 cm körpergröße.
Ich will nicht sagen das ich ne riesen kugel schiebe aber etwas stämmig binn ich schon.
Vor 2 jahren hab ich schon mal von 105 kg auf 86 kg ne diat gemacht mit viel sport dazu.
Das gewicht war weg wie nix.
Aber dann mit dem sport fast ganz aufgehört wegen der arbeit.Nun war ich dann wieder auf 94 kg oben.
Dann hab i mir gesagt das kanns doch echt net sein und die notbremse gezogen.

Nun jogge ich jeden tag 6-7 km und geh ins fitnesstudio.Den gang ins studio verbinde ich gleich mit einer kleinen Radtour.

Abends wird ab 18 uhr nix mehr festes gegessen auser mal a obst oder so.
Und am besten ist es wenn um 20 uhr joggen gehst und danach recht bald ins bett, da gehen die kilos runter wie nix.
habe jetzt gerade 88 kg also 5 kg in knappen 4 wochen runter ohne das ich mich jetzt hungern tu.
Was auch sehr wichtig ist, das man beim abnehmen gleichzeitig im studio muskeln aufbaut um somit vermehrt energie verbrennen kann.
Ihr wisst ja, je ausgeprägter muskeln sind, desto mehr energie brauchen siel.


Wenn man diese sachen beibehält ist, man auf nem guten weg.
Mein ziel ist es anfang bis mitte nächsten jahres so gemütlich auf meine 75 - 78 kg zu kommen.
Das währe mein traumziel und nach bmi ein gutes gewicht für mich.
Mal sehen ob ich das ziel erreichen und auch auf dauer halten kann.
Natürlich gibt es keine cola, limo und so zeug und auch keinen tropfen alk.


MFG


Matze


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Vielen Dank das ihr mir alle meine Frage beantwortet habe. Jetzt weiÃ ich auch endlich auf diesem Gebiet mal Bescheid und kann jetzt etwas genauer einschÃ¤tzen, was warum passiert und wieso ich nicht abnehme, obwohl ich mir auf dem Bike den Allerwertesten aufreiÃe.

@ Rob 68
Ja, so ein Wechsel in die Alpen wÃ¤re schon was Feines. Ich halte den Kcal-Verbrauch schon fÃ¼r recht realistisch.
Wie ja in diesem Thread schon Ã¶fter gepostet, sind VerbrÃ¤uche von bis zu 1.000kcal in der Stunde mÃ¶glich. Ein Verbrauch von 500kcal fast ÂunvermeidbarÂ.
Ob die Werte jetzt ganz genau stimmen, ist zweitrangig. Wichtig ist nur, dass es einem einen ungefÃ¤hren Ãberblick gibt.
Wenn ich einen Sport, der einen sehr niedrigen Kcal-Verbrauch hat, gerne mache, bringt es mir fÃ¼rs Abnehmen auch wenig. Das VerhÃ¤ltnis aus SpaÃ und Kcal-Verbrauch ist wichtig.
Wenn man natÃ¼rlich an einer Sportart so gar kleinen SpaÃ hat, sollte man es auch gleich lassen, man bleibt eh nicht Âam BallÂ, da hast du Recht.

@ Matze82
Ich finde dass, was du machst, schon fast zu hart.
Man muss, wenn man viel fÃ¤hrt (viel= deutlich mehr als ein normaler Wochenendbiker) nicht so genau auf das gucken, was man isst.
Sicher sind gesunde Sachen vorzuziehen (ein Schokoriegel kann keinen Apfel ersetzen ), aber zum abnehmen brauchst du das nicht so konsequent zu tun. NatÃ¼rlich geht es dann etwas schneller und es ist auch keineswegs falsch, aber es ist auch nix dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man mal einen Tag lang mehr als den Grundumsatz zu sich nimmt.
Auch das Essen nach 18 Uhr ist kein Problem und fÃ¼rs Abnehmen absolut egal. Wichtig ist nur die Energiebilanz. Das einzige was die Folge von zu spÃ¤tem Essen sein kann, sind Schlafprobleme. Das war es aber dann auch schon wieder.
Man kann auch mitten in der Nacht aufstehen und sich was richtig deftiges Kochen. Man nimmt dadurch nicht mehr zu, als hÃ¤tte man das am Mittag getan.

Viel hilft viel stimmt beim Biken auch nicht 100%ig. Ein Rennen gewinnt zum Beispiel auch nci8ht immer der, der am meisten trainiert. Es geht dabei auch um TrainingseffektivitÃ¤t- und natÃ¼rlich Talent.
Ohne Doping wÃ¤re Jan Ullrich jetzt einen absoluter Megastar und Lance Armstrong vielleicht nur ein kleines Licht.

@ pisskopp
Das ich mich jeden Tag wiege, hat mittlerweile keinen genauen Grund mehr.
Ich habe gehofft, Trainingserfolge schon am nÃ¤chsten Morgen zu sehen und mich so zu motivieren, mehr zu tun, um noch schneller abzunehmen ï  hat nicht gekappt, kann ich nur jedem von abraten :-(

Danke,
MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Markus K (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine analoge 10â¬ Waage von Lidl. Die verstellt sich mit der Zeit auch immer von selbst. Daher hat sie so ein RÃ¤dchen, mit der man sie vor dem Wiegen wieder auf 0 stellen kann. Ich vermute, es liegt an der schwankenden Zimmertemperatur oder am Luftdruck. Ich will sagen, dass manche Waagen echt schrott sind und man groÃe Messfehler hat. Ãber die KÃ¶rperfettwaagen habe ich bisher nur Schlechtes gehÃ¶rt. DafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich nicht extra Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Matze. (30. Juni 2007)

> Über die Körperfettwaagen habe ich bisher nur Schlechtes gehört. Dafür würde ich nicht extra Geld ausgeben.



Ich glaube auch daß die nicht funzen, meine braucht z.B. alle Angaben von mir (Gewicht, Alter, Sportlichkeit   ) um ein Ergebnis zu finden.
Wenn ich mit dem 20 Kg Wäschekorb auf die Waage stehe habe ich plötzlich einen Körperfettanteil von 40% , vorher waren´s 15% ohne Korb , obwohl die Waage nicht weiß daß ich einen völlig fettfreien Korb trage dichtet sie mir Fettleibigkeit an das böse Ding .


----------



## eX600 (30. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei einer insgesamt 8 stündigen Bergtour mit 80 KM und 2.200 HM liegt der Verbrauch bei mir gerade bei 3.000 Kalorien. Und danach merke ich noch mind. 2 Tage, dass mein Hungergefühl extrem



Das ist ein Wert, den mir die Software meines HAC4 auch anzeigt. Letzten Sa bin ich rd 100km bei 2100 Hm gefahren und der HAC bzw die Software, die mitgeliefert wurde, zeigte so 3000 - 3500 kcal (genau weiß ich es jetzt nicht mehr). Und ja: Danach hatte ich auch zwei Tage deutlich größeren Hunger.



			
				Markus K schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe eine analoge 10 Waage von Lidl. Die verstellt sich mit der Zeit auch immer von selbst. Daher hat sie so ein Rädchen, mit der man sie vor dem Wiegen wieder auf 0 stellen kann.




Ich habe ein ähnliches Modell. Da das Tagesgewicht ohnehin bis zu 1,5 kg schwanken kann, reicht mir dieses alte Ding, jedenfalls zeigt es die "Richtung" durchaus verläßlich an und außerdem kann man mit dem Teil (meins ist übrigens von Tschibo) auch mal etwas herumbe*******n.   

Diese Woche war bei mir übrigens nicht so doll. Schlechtes Wetter, dadurch geringe Motivation fürs Bike. Wenigstens nicht zugenommen. Ich häng weiter an der 95kg-Marke. Manchmal kommt mir das vor, wie beim DAX, wo´s ja angeblich auch , wie nennen die Fuzzis das immer? - ach ja: "psychologisch wirksame Hürden" geben soll.

Um 8 gehts loß Richtung "Roßberg" das sind mal die ersten rd 600 Hm auf 12 km. Und was sonst noch kommt werden wir sehen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Stimmt das mit den Waagen wirklich? Wäre zumindest eine von vielen mögliche Erklärung für die starken Schwankungen, die es bei mir gibt.
Gibt es denn Waagen, die genau messen, egal wiue hoch der Luftdruck, die Temperatur, ist?
Wenn ja, sind sie überhaupt bezahlbar?

Danke,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## G.Fahr (30. Juni 2007)

Tach,

dieser Kommafetischismus führt doch zu nix und kann langfristig doch nur demotivierend sein. Bei Ikea gibts eine mechanische Waage für 5 Euro. Das reicht doch zum Erkennen der Tendenz vollkommen aus.

Viel aussagekräftiger sind doch Spiegelbild, Daumen&Zeigefinger und der Gürtel nebst festgezurrter Hose.

Und zum Thema Schwankungen des Körpergewichts mal eine Hausnummer:
Je nach Wasserhaushalt, Nahrungsaufnahme und sportlicher Betätigung habe ich beispielsweise Schwankungen innerhalb weniger Tage (1-3) von 5-7 kg (!) bei seinerzeit ~92 kg mittlerem Gewicht. Und das unabhängig von Waage, Uhrzeit, Mondeinfluss und Luftdruck.

Prost!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
@ Rob 68
Meinst du damit meine Aussage Ich habe 2.100 kcal verbrannt, einen Grundumsatz von 2.000 und eine Gewichtszunahme von 900g in 2 Tagen?
Da hast du mich dann falsch verstanden.
Für solche Rechnereien sind die Angaben doch viel zu ungenau. Ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass da etwas verdammt schief läuft in meinem Körper 
Um das genau aufrechnen zu können, braucht man auch genaue Daten.
Ich wollte halt nur sagen, dass es da zwischen Verbrauch, Zufuhr und Ergebnis (Gewichtszunahme) eine Riesen-Lücke gibt.

Dass ich das nicht so einfach zusammen rechnen kann und gut ist, ist mir auch klar.

Wenn du etwas anderes meintest, sag mir bitte etwas genauer, was du meinst.
Wenn du das, was ich geschrieben habe (s. o.), meintest, hoffe ich, dass dir klarer geworden ist, was ich meinte.

Zum Thema Kcal-Verbrauch:
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man bis zu 1.000kcal verbrennen KANN.
Realistischer sind schon so Werte um 700kcal.
Und auf so einer ganz verpennten Tour kann der Verbrauch auch schon mal so auf 300-400kcal in der Stunde runter gehen.

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Herbstbeiker (1. Juli 2007)

5-7kg in 1-3 Tagen    
-vielleicht solltest du doch 2-4 Euro mehr in dein Wiegegerät investieren...


----------



## IhJochen (1. Juli 2007)

Mein guter Vorsatz für 2007??

Jeden Tag mein Ziel erreichen, das reicht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Juli 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> 5-7kg in 1-3 Tagen
> -vielleicht solltest du doch 2-4 Euro mehr in dein Wiegegerät investieren...



Bei Dünnschiß und Kotzerities könnte es klappen  

Update

So zu meiner Statistik

Monat-Kilometer--Stunden--Höhenmeter---Gewicht
Januar-285,49-----25-------1500--------122,5
Februar-633,6-----51,05----4500--------118
März---607,5------45,95----4442--------112
April---635,28-----53,24----9163--------106,8
Mai----449,66-----35,19----6295--------102,7
Juni--572,45------39,7-----6278----------96,1
Juli-----35---------4--------560----------90,7

Bilanz--3218,98km--254,13Std.--32738hm--31,8KG abgenommen

Heute nach der Radtour wog ich laut Waage "nur" noch 89,5 

 So wenn es so weiter geht, sollte ich mein Traum Gewicht am ersten September erreicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo

@ Stefan Yoah
Du hast schon länger mit Schwankungen bei deinem  Gewicht zu kämpfen, stimmts? 
Wie konntest du denn trotz so wenig fahren im Juni doch so viel abnehmen (zumindest nicht weniger als in den Vormonaten)? Hexerei? OP? Was war der Grund?

Hier meine Zahlen:

Januar: 	              98,35 km		84,5 kg
Februar:	             189,72 km		83,8 kg
März:		415,68 km		80,7 kg
April:		531,10 km*		77,8 kg
Mai:		403,67 km		77,6 kg
Juni		491,65 km		76,1 kg

Gesamt:	            2130,17km		-8,4 kg

Gut Ding will weile haben 
Gruß Race-Kralle

*32km davon im Rennbetrieb


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ Stefan Yoah
> Du hast schon lÃ¤nger mit Schwankungen bei deinem  Gewicht zu kÃ¤mpfen, stimmtâs?
> Wie konntest du denn trotz so wenig fahren im Juni doch so viel abnehmen (zumindest nicht weniger als in den Vormonaten)? Hexerei? OP? Was war der Grund?



Ja die Gewichtsschwankungen sind furchtbar vor 2 Tagen wog ich auch noch 2 Kg mehr und vor 6 Tagen nur nen Kilo mehr wie jetzt...
Aber die Schwankungen kommen defentive vom zu vielen Bier oder Essen.
Owbohl ich mir manchmal sonen "Energie Auflade" Tag gÃ¶nne und dadurch direkt 3KG zunehme und nachdem ich diese in 2 Tagen wieder sehr schnell weg trainiere habe, geht das Gewicht sogar leichter runter, als hÃ¤tte ich den einen Tag nicht so gut gegessen es gibt Sachen die verstehe ich nicht  man munkelt auch das es sowa swie Ã¼be rkompensation gibt vielleicht hat das auch damit zu tun... ka einmal richtig  *******n und ne ordentliche Runde schwitzen und 1 KG ist weg...

Was auch ein Grund sein kÃ¶nnte, ich muss seit Mai Arbeiten und das wÃ¤re ein StreÃ Faktor...

Gruss der verwirrte, aber nicht unterm Messer Liegende Stefan


----------



## G.Fahr (1. Juli 2007)

Zur Genauigkeit der Waagen:

In unserem Haushalt existieren (über die Jahre angehäuft) 5 Stück. 2 Digitale mit Körperfettwassermuskelhirnmassewiegefunktion und 3 mechanische unterschiedlichen Fabrikats. Alle Waagen differieren zueinander in der Anzeige um ca. 1 Kilo. 

Dass sie auch relativ brauchbare Absolutwerte anzuzeigen scheinen, erhärteten mehrere Vergleiche mit u.a. öffentlich nutzbaren Apothekenwaagen (nicht die, für die Herstellung der Medikamente), einer Waage beim Hausarzt und solchen in Krankenhäusern.

Da ich die geschilderten Gewichtsunterschiede nicht mit zwischenzeitlichem Wechsel den Waagen ermittelt habe, sondern natürlich jeweils modellweise nachvollzogen habe, können derartige Fehler ausgeschlossen werden.
Ablesefehler sind ebenso außen vor. Alkohol trinke ich auch nicht.

Heute ist es ähnlich:
Soeben 82 Kilo mit völlig leergezutschten Muskeln nach 220km Ausfahrt, gestern abend nach Obst- u. Flüssigkeitsbevorratung (keine extremen Mengen) 88 Kilo.

Das sollte, wie gesagt, lediglich als Anhaltspunkt dienen, weil ich immer schmunzeln muss, wenn hier und anderswo infinitesimale Angaben über Wohl und Übel entscheiden.

Wiederschaun!

PS: Ich weiß, "gesund oder normal" ist das im herkömmlichen Sinne nicht. Es sorgt auch immer wieder für ungläubiges Staunen. Aber dann winke ich immer mit meiner dritten Hand ab...


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Juli 2007)

Meld mich wieder zurück aus Amiland! 

@Sekt88: Grüße aus NY... die Mädels in der Tropic Bar haben gemeint, sollst dich mal wieder sehen lassen.  

Habe trotz Essen bestehend aus Pancake, Muffins etc. zwar zwei Kilo anfangs zugenommen (vor allem Abends immer schön Essen gehen), mich aber ab dem dritten Tag wegen der Schwüle nicht mehr so vollstopfen können. Wiege laut meiner Waage letztendlich nun 86,8 kg. Ist okay und ich kann weitermachen.

Nächstes Ziel: Reduzierung auf 83 kg, mit Reduzierung des Fettanteils (jetzt wieder auf 24) auf wenn möglich 20 bis Ende Oktober.

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Manuel79
Welcome home!
Das mit dem Gewicht halten hat nicht so ganz geklappt, wa?
Man muss sich aber auch mal was gönnen, nicht wahr?

Jetzt bist du wieder zu Hause, die Schwüle ist auch weg :-( und so kannst du jetzt die zu viel aufgenommenen Kalorien auch wieder verbrennen 

Wie war es denn in Amerika?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi
> @ Manuel79
> Welcome home!
> Das mit dem Gewicht halten hat nicht so ganz geklappt, wa?
> ...



Danke für den netten Empfang! 

Nö, das mit dem weiter reduzieren war nicht so ganz machbar. Wir sind vom Arbeitgeber her in den USA zusammengekommen, um den weiteren technischen Ausbau unserer Häuser in den USA und Europa zu besprechen und zu planen. Feine Sache mal wieder alle 13 ITs zu treffen, recht bunter Haufen, aber lustige Leute. Schön war, das wir gesponsert wurden durch die Softwarelieferanten in unserem Unternehmen.... großer Nachteil: Immer recht gut und ausgiebig gegessen. 
Die ersten zwei Tage in Newark /NJ, die anderen 5 Tage in Orlando / FL. Newark ist recht nah an NY, vom Klima her warm, aber angenehm. Orlando ist eher eine tropische Klimazone: sehr heiß (32 Grad) und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit (schwankendes Wetter, aber wundervolle Landschaft). Wenn ich mein Gewicht so sehe, habe ich eigentlich nur 0,6kg zugenommen... das geht. Hatte mehr erwartet. Dumm ist aber, das alles sehr fettig ist und man ja nicht nur Obst essen kann. Aber das bekomme ich wieder hin. Klasse war, das es einen französischen IT gab, der ein Rocky Mountain Fully fährt und extrem MTB- begeistert ist..... hat man zwar das Biken vermisst, aber locker drüber reden können. BIKEN VERBINDET KULTUREN!  

Ansonsten muss ich eines wirklich sagen: Dachte immer, USA wäre so hauptsächlich ein Burgerland und dort gebe es hauptsächlich kräftige bis dicke Menschen oder eben die extrem schlanken Leute.... weit gefehlt. Orlando war kaum etwas extremes, eher normal bis schlank. UND: Cubanerinnen ohne Ende: Wollte gar nicht mehr heim!! Wahnsinn!! 

Letztendlich bin ich wieder froh hier zu sein, auf Dauer wäre die USA wohl nichts. Ein Jahr okay, aber mehr.... weiß nicht. Vorher muss ich auf jeden Fall eine Transalp mal angehen.

Falls du Bilder sehen willst, einfach ne PN, schicke dir dann nen Link.

Manuel


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Juli 2007)

Vergessen:

Ich wollte euch mal was fragen: Mit was pflegt ihr eure MTB- Hinterbauten? Ich nutze für die Federelemente Brunox, für die Kette auch irgendwas spezielles, wessen Namen mit gerade leider entfallen ist. Aber für die Lager etc. habe ich nichts. Ich weiß nicht, ob Brunox eine gute Idee ist. 

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2007)

Hi Manuel79

Bilder sind nicht nötig.
Wäre zwar mal interessant zu sehen, wo du so abhängst, aber nachher werd ich neidisch und will das dann auch haben- trotzdem Danke 

0,6kg sind die normalen, durch Luftdruck- und Temperaturschwankungen bedingten, Ungenauigkeiten einer Waage .
Aber mal im Ernst. Das kann auch einen ganz anderen Grund haben. Wasserablagerung im Körper, gebundenes Wasser durch zu viel salziges Essen (kurz; Fritten ),
0,6kg sind aber für ein paar Tage Amerika echt nicht schlecht.
Um die zu zunehmen, brauch ich nicht mal nach Amerika zu fliegen,
das schaff ich auch hier 
Ob es ein Problem ist, die wieder loszuwerden, liegt ja nur an dir.

Ich benutze für die Kette WD40. Ob das jetzt das perfekte Öl ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber für mich reicht's 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2007)

Hi
Das war ja gar nicht deine Frage- sorry 
Ich würde Brunox aber auch für den Hinterbau verwenden. Ob es dafür noch eine bessere Lösung gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Warte mal ab, was die anderen dazu sagen.
MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (4. Juli 2007)

Bin mit dem Gewicht soweit zufrieden.... werde nur langsam hippelig, weil ich noch keinen Sport gemacht habe seit meiner Rückkehr. :-( Sitze lange im Büro und dann noch der Regen... . Am Wochenende muss ich mal zu meinem Bikehändler, mir Ergo- Griffe dranmachen lassen. Irgendwie ziehe ich dermaßen an meinem Lenker, wenn es Bergauf geht, das ich den linken Griff um 1 cm nach rechts verschoben habe. Und da ich noch so ein blödes Kribbeln im kleinen Finger habe, ist Ergon wohl ne gute Idee. Werde mich aber vorher beraten lassen.

Mal schauen, was die gleich zur Hinterbaupflege sagen... .

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi Manuel79.
Mach das. Dein Händler wird schön die für dich beste Lösung finden.
Denk aber dran, dass er dir u. U. auch etwas verkaufen will, was ihm den meisten Umsatz bringt. Aber wenn du ihm vertraust

Ich kann dir nur sagen. Versuch noch ein paar Tipps aus dem Forum zu kriegen(so wichtig ist das mit dem Hinterbau doch jetzt auch nicht, oder?).
Die anderen hier im Forum verdienen ihr Geld mit anderen Sachen/ profitieren nicht davon, wenn du ein teureres Produkt kaufst, obwohl ein günstigeres genauso gut ist.
Musst du aber selbst wissen,
Ist ja auch nur ein Öl oder so und kein wirklich teures Zeug.

Die Sache mit den Griffen habe ich wieder nicht so recht verstanden. Du willst dir jetzt Ergongriffe kaufen, weil du deine jetzigen immer so stark ziehst, dass sie kaputt gehen.
Was machst du denn damit? Die sind doch nur zum festhalten, damit nicht so schnell umkippst 
Ob du da Ergongriffe wirklich brauchst, weiß ich nicht. Wenn du dir gute Schraubgriffe kaufst, kann dir eigentlich nix passieren. Das man sie nach einer gewissen Zeit austauschen sollte, weil sie sich abgenutzt sind, ist ja normal.
Du könntest aber auch was an deinem Fahrstil tun 

Das Wetter ist wirklich zum zu Hause bleiben. Habe ich leider auch schon wieder viel zu oft getan.
In 17 Tagen ist mein zweites Rennen. Ich komme seit Anfang letzter Woche auf 5 Stunden Training, davor sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
Am WE soll es aber etwas besser werden (kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wo du wohnst).
Der Sommer soll ja auch wechselhaft werden und nur wenige, wirklich schöne Tage haben. Kann man ja nur auf einen Winter wie den letzten hoffen, da kann man dann wenigstens so ein bisschen fahren.

Mal abwarten,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (4. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Griffen habe ich wieder nicht so recht verstanden. Du willst dir jetzt Ergongriffe kaufen, weil du deine jetzigen immer so stark ziehst, dass sie kaputt gehen.
> Was machst du denn damit? Die sind doch nur zum festhalten, damit nicht so schnell umkippst
> Ob du da Ergongriffe wirklich brauchst, weiß ich nicht. Wenn du dir gute Schraubgriffe kaufst, kann dir eigentlich nix passieren. Das man sie nach einer gewissen Zeit austauschen sollte, weil sie sich abgenutzt sind, ist ja normal.
> Du könntest aber auch was an deinem Fahrstil tun


Kaputt gehen sie nicht, aber durch das scheinbar irgendwie feste ziehen (bleibe bei jedem Berg im Sattel und ziehe bei stärker ansteigende Bergen entsprechend doller am Lenker) hat sich der linke Gummigriff durch das Drehen immer mehr nach innen bewegt, so das jetzt ein Stück vom Lenker links rausschaut. Seit ich das Bike habe, ärgert mich immer nach Ausfahrten ein tauber, kribbelnder kleiner Finger an der linken Hand. Entweder sitze ich mit Panik auf dem Bike oder ich habe dieses Karpalproblem, das ich mir einen Nerv abklemme. Deswegen will ich mich mal beraten lassen. Problem ist nämlich, das es immer länger dauert, bis alles wieder beim Alten ist. Was kann ich an meinem Fahrtsil denn ändern? Bin über Tipps und Hilfestellungen immer froh.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist wirklich zum zu Hause bleiben. Habe ich leider auch schon wieder viel zu oft getan.
> In 17 Tagen ist mein zweites Rennen. Ich komme seit Anfang letzter Woche auf 5 Stunden Training, davor sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
> Am WE soll es aber etwas besser werden (kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wo du wohnst).
> Der Sommer soll ja auch wechselhaft werden und nur wenige, wirklich schöne Tage haben. Kann man ja nur auf einen Winter wie den letzten hoffen, da kann man dann wenigstens so ein bisschen fahren.
> ...



Komme aus Bad Nauheim und das Wetter hier sieht gerade richtig ******** aus. Wochenende soll top werden.... darauf baue und hoffe ich.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (4. Juli 2007)

Geht es hier um Körperfett oder um Kettenfett? -so daneben wars ja schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen
@ Manuel79
Was du an deinem Fahrstil tun könntest?
Z. B. öfter mal am Berg aufstehen. Das hilft am enorm 
Um dir wirkliche Tipps geben zu können, müsste ich aber erstmal sehen, wie du fährst 
Das brennt doch in den Beinen, oder nicht?
Es entspannt den Körper (auch die Finger) aber schon, wenn man ab und zu mal die Sitzposition ändert(innen am Lenker greifen, wenn möglich, kurz freihändig fahren, außen am Lenker greifen,). 

Beraten lassen ist immer gut. Wenn du Probleme mit deiner Hand hast, könnte son Griffwechsel echt Sinn machen.
Lass dich da mal eingehend beraten und sag dann, ob es sich gebessert hat oder nicht.

Ja, das Wetter soll am WE echt gut werden (zumindest im Süden und Westen). Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE keine Probleme am Bike habe (Speichenbruch,). Wäre ja echt ärgerlich.

@ Herbstbeiker
Nein, es geht hier nicht um Kettenfett, sondern darum, Körperfett los zu werden.
Es wäre aber doch etwas langweilig, über 40 Seiten darüber zu diskutieren, wie man das Fett am besten loswird. Eine Diskussion über andere Dinge (Wetter, Fett/Öl,) lockert das ganze etwas auf .
Mit anderen Worten: Ich finde es wenig verwerflich, wenn man sich kurz mal über andere Themen als das bloße loswerden von Körperfett diskutiert.
Das sehen aber scheinbar in diesem Forum nicht alle so

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Liz301 (4. Juli 2007)

dann möge man sich jedoch in einem chatraum oder alternativ im passenden subforum treffen... (dann bekomme ich auch keine nervigen e-mails)

@all: eigentlich noch jemand am abnehmen???- 2007 ist noch net vorbei^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Liz
Bei diesem Wetter ist an ein echtes Abnehmen durchs Biken nicht zu denken. Sind halt fast alle Schön-Wetter-Biker, außerdem ist Urlaubszeit. Aber dafür gibt es ja sicher auch extra Foren ;-(

Wo ist denn das Kettenölforum?

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Boardercrime (5. Juli 2007)

Dank gesellschaftlichen Fressanlässen hat sich gewichtstechnisch
nicht viel getan.Das schlechte Wetter tat sein übriges.

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%


----------



## Manuel79 (5. Juli 2007)

Sorry, das ich das mit dem Kettenfett (genauer gesagt habe ich nach Pflegemitteln für den gefederten Hinterbau gefragt) hier gepostet habe.... dachte eigentlich, das ich eine kurze und bündige Antwort bekomme und nicht, das man sich gleich zweimal drüber aufregt. Sorry dafür, ist definitiv an diesem Thread vorbeigeschrabbt.  

Ne, abnehmen ist nicht drin bei dem Wetter..... daher richten sich alle Augen und Gefühle aufs Wochenende.  

Mal sehen was da wird, wäre schön, wieder mal ein paar Runden zu drehen und sich auszutoben. Laufen ist nicht so mein Ding.

@Race-Kralle88: Das zieht schon leicht in den Beinen, wenn ich immer sitzen bleibe an Bergen. Allerdings habe ich nach dem Berg irgendwie ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich es sitzend geschafft habe.... gibt mir irgendwie das Gefühl, das ich stehend noch mehr geschafft hätte. Komische Logik... vielleicht quäle ich mich aber auch nur einfach gerne. Habe in irgendeiner Bike mal gelesen, das man versuchen soll, möglichst lange im Sitz zu bleiben.

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi.
@ Manuel 79
Hast doch eine kurze Antwort gekriegt, oder nicht?
Na ja, ist ja auch egal.
Hier kurz noch etwas zum Thema Sitzen bleiben am Berg.
Ich habe in einer MountainBike gelesen, dass Wiegetritt Schwäche ist.
Das war aber nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ab und zu mal aufstehen, macht dich ausdauernder, entlastet dein Sitzfleisch und entspannt den ganzen Körper.
Insgesamt kannst du mehr leisten und so schneller abnehmen (deshalb passt dieser Post auch in diesen Thread ).
Hat also nur Vorteile.

Alles hängt mit allem zusammen ,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus K (6. Juli 2007)

Hello, habe gerade folgendes gelesen:



> Sehr viel (Eis-)Wasser trinken
> Der Körper benötigt die Fettdepots, um die Körperwärme bei 37°C zu halten, er tut alles, um die Temperatur konstant zu halten. Je mehr Körperwärme verloren geht, umso mehr Fett muss verbrannt werden. Trinkt man Eiswasser, so muss der Körper es erst erwärmen (fördert auch den Stoffwechsel). Das erwärmte Wasser muss dann weiter verarbeitet werden und verlässt als Urin den Körper. Wird sehr sehr viel Wasser getrunken (empfohlen: 6-7 Liter/Tag), verliert der Körper auch mehr Wärme, da die größere, erwärmte Menge Wasser den Körper auch verlassen muss.



Was haltet ihr davon? Bringt das was, oder ist der Effekt so gering, dass man sich die Mühe sparen kann?


----------



## PhyrePh0X (6. Juli 2007)

bei 6-7 Litern am Tag musst du a) sehr oft pipi, und je nachdem was du machst (Job, Schule) kann das sehr peinlich werden  und b) ist das schon sehr riskant, das viele Wasser schwemmt viele Nährstoffe aus deinem Körper. 
Wenn 10 Liter das Maximum sind was man trinken sollte (pro Tag, einmal als Ausnahme kann mans natürlich machen) dann ist 6-7 viel zu viel.
Meine Meinung.
Zu dem Effekt mit dem kalten Wasser: Selbst WENN dieser Effekt existiert - hast du grosse Lust eiswasser zu trinken, und dann auch noch soviel? Finde ne 3° kalte Cola schon viiieel zu kalt, als dass ich sie SCHNELL trinken könnte. 
Ausserdem könnte ich dann sicherlich nachts nicht schlafen weil mein Magen immernoch zu tun hat, die Temperatur des Wassers anzugleichen, mal davon abgesehen dass ich ständig pipi machen müsste 

Summa summarum: Quatsch.


----------



## Black Evil (6. Juli 2007)

Also auf Dauer hört sich das wegen der Kälte nach Magenproblemen an. 

Die Sache mit dem viel trinken ist ja in aller Munde. Ich habe mal eine gegenläufige Aussage gelesen in der darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man sich die Nieren bzw. die Verdauung von Flüssigkeit nicht wie ein Sieb oder ein Filter vorstellen darf wo das Wasser einfach durchläuft. Es wurde in dem Zusammenhang von Überlastung der Organe gesprochen, die durch ein zuviel an Flüssigkeit auch nicht außer acht gelassen werden dürfe.


----------



## Markus K (6. Juli 2007)

Ok, ich habe nicht vor 6 liter zu trinken. Mich interessiert eher, ob die Kälte etwas bringt. Man kann ja kleine Schlucke nehmen, so dass der Magen nicht verkrampft.


----------



## sekt88 (6. Juli 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eher, ob die Kälte etwas bringt.




nein es bringt nix.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (6. Juli 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem viel trinken ist ja in aller Munde. Ich habe mal eine gegenläufige Aussage gelesen in der darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man sich die Nieren bzw. die Verdauung von Flüssigkeit nicht wie ein Sieb oder ein Filter vorstellen darf wo das Wasser einfach durchläuft. Es wurde in dem Zusammenhang von Überlastung der Organe gesprochen, die durch ein zuviel an Flüssigkeit auch nicht außer acht gelassen werden dürfe.



hihi, in aller munde - na klar, wo sonst soll es denn hin 
ich merke definitiv dass viel wasser trinken bei mir was bringt, fühl mich wohler, fitter, nicht mehr so hungrig (vor jeder mahlzeit grosses glas wasser bringts ) und abgenommen hab ich auch (natürlich nicht primär durchs wasser, aber es hat bestimmt geholfen).
viel trinken heisst bei mir aber auch maximal 3 Liter am Tag.
Ich denke die meisten Menschen schaffen es gerade mal auf 1 Liter Flüssigkeit am Tag, deswegen kann man bei 3 Litern schon von viel sprechen *find*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (6. Juli 2007)

> viel trinken heisst bei mir aber auch maximal 3 Liter am Tag.
> Ich denke die meisten Menschen schaffen es gerade mal auf 1 Liter Flüssigkeit am Tag, deswegen kann man bei 3 Litern schon von viel sprechen *find*




So sehe ich das auch, 6-7 Liter sind doch Wahnsinn  und werden höchstens mal gebraucht wenn man eine AX-Etappe bei über 30° färt.


----------



## pongi (6. Juli 2007)

der köper (bzw die nieren) können nur ungefähr 0,5/ 30min verarbeiten.

es nützt also nichts sich das wasser literweise reinzuschütten. man muss es wenn schon auf einen größeren zeitraum verteieln.

sprich bei 6litern auf 12 stunden.

und was das eiswasser angeht: das ist in der regel schon heftig erwärmt wenn es im magen ankommt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2007)

Hi.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, wie ich, klingt das schon viel versprechend 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich meinem Körper das antun würde.
Dann lieber jeden Tag zwei Stunden aufs Bike.
Davon wird man dann auch noch fit und nicht krank, wie evtl. bei der Eiswasser-Aktion.

Bevor ich mit solchen Experimenten anfange, gehe ich vorher zum Arzt, alles andere ist idiotisch- außer man hat mit dem Leben schon abgeschlossen 

Wie schon geschrieben, läuft das Wasser im Körper ja nicht einfach durch ein Sieb und wird dann wieder ausgeschieden.
Willst du jetzt wirklich bis zum Ende deiner Tage jeden Tag 6Liter Eiswasser trinken.
Wenn du Glück hast, kommt das Ende deiner Tage durch die Eiswasser-Aktion ja eher als du denkst 

Ob es funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Was aber funktioniert, ist Biken. Am WE zeigt sich die Sonne wieder, wenn auch nur kurz.
Dann also rauf aufs Bike und die Pfunde purzeln lassen.

Allen viel Spaß dabei,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (6. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem Eiswasser habe ich auch mal gelesen ,klingt aber wirklich nach Quälerei. Ich versuche allerdings, zwei bis drei Liter über den Tag verteilt zu trinken, weil ich mich dann, wie hier schon von Anderen beschrieben, fitter und wohler fühle. Ich habe nebenbei noch das Gefühl, das die Haut wesentlich frischer wirkt (ist halt einiges mehr an Wasser da). Ebenfalls fühle ich mich, wenn ich an der Arbeit zwei Liter Wasser getrunken habe, fitter und frischer beim Biketraining. Habe ich weniger getrunken, fühle ich mich schlapper und niedergeschlagener. Wasser ist nunmal der Quell des Lebens!  

Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir hat mal versucht durch viel Wasser abzunehmen... hat am Tag mindestens 3 - 5 Liter getrunken und ständig ein Glas neben ihrem Rechner stehen gehabt. Mittags gab es dann einen Salat und Abends Obst. Frühstück weiß ich bei ihr nicht. Sie war mehr damit beschäftigt, sich ständig das Glas anzusetzen, als das sie was anderes gemacht hat. Nach 4 Wochen oder so konnte sie nicht mehr und hatte einen starken Rückfall. Letztendlich wiegt sie nun sogar mehr durch den erlittenen Rückfall.

Fazit für mich: Lieber schauen, das ich mindestens 2 Liter trinke (egal, ob Tee oder Wasser.. nur eben keine 2 Liter Cola, Fanta, Sprite etc.) und meine Mahlzeiten ausgewogen und abwechslungsreich sind. Wir bestellen beispielsweise hin und wieder auch mal beim Asiaten... dann nehme ich eben keinen überbackenen Fisch, sondern normalen Fisch sowie Gemüse. Mittlerweile bekomme ich nicht mal mehr die großen Portionen runter, die die immer liefern. Neben den Mahlzeiten darf aber eben auch nicht der Sport fehlen. Wichtig hier: Regelmäßig Sport machen! Es bringt auf Dauer nichts, eine Woche es mächtig zu übertreiben und dann wieder ne Woche nichts zu machen. Nur durch dauerhafte Belastung gewöhnt sich der Körper an den höheren Aufwand und den erhöhten Kalorienverbrauch. Und indem man öfters mal die Anreize erhöht oder alternativen Sport betreibt, wird der Effekt sogar noch erhöht.

Manuel


----------



## Herbstbeiker (6. Juli 2007)

So lange das Eiswasser im Körper und nicht ausserhalb erwärmt wird spielt es doch für das erhoffte Energiedefizit keine Rolle ob es im Mund, Magen oder Dünndarm erwärmt wird -odrrr?
Den Käse hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, dort wurde aber von bis zu 10 Litern gesprochen


----------



## ROW DY-1 (6. Juli 2007)

Moin

Zwei Liter sollen angeblich, grade für Menschen ausreichen, die nichts tun.

Morgens ins  Büro und Abends auf die Couch...

Ich schaffe, je nach dem was ich mache, zwischen 4.5 und 6.5 Liter Wasser.

Wenn ich Cardio mache sind es auf jedenfall 6 Liter. 2 Liter schwitze ich bestimmt dabei aus...

Und nur wenn die Activität nicht zur Wassermenge past, muss ich halt ein oder zwei mal öfters. Past aber im grossen und ganzen.

Zum Eiswasser  Würde ich nicht mehr runterbekommen. In einem anderen Forum geb einer den Tip, sich so anzuziehen, das man an der Fröstelgrenze ist.
Soll auch 500 Kcal bringen..

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Juli 2007)

Also ihr greift ja echt nach Strohhalmen...
Weniger fressen mehr bewegung und esst lieber mal ein leckeres Kalorien reduziertes Eis, wie Eiswasser zu trinken, ich halte zur zeit wiedermal mein Gewicht von 90 bis 92kg je nach Tag...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

So, jetzt mal weg von Eiswasser und anderen Katastrophen

Das schreibt die MountainBike in der Ausgabe 06 2007 über das Thema Abnehmen:
Was müssen Biker beim Abnehmen beachten?

Wer Kilos verlieren will, sollte Ernährung und Training optimal abstimmen. Kohlenhydrate müssen stark reduziert, hochwertige Fette hinzugefügt werden. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung kann man auch mit fetteiweißreicher Kost abnehmen. Mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren, wie in Leinsamenöl oder Wildlachs, sind das Superbenzin der Fettverbrennung. Nur direkt nach dem Training Kohlenhydrate aufnehmen. Viel Obst (50%), Fisch und Vollkornprodukte (je 25%)Brot und Nudeln meiden.

Welche Trainingsform bietet sich zum Abspecken an?

Eindeutig der GA1-Fett-Bereich, in dem mit Intensitäten von 60-70% der maximalen Sauerstoffaufnahme trainiert wird. Ziel ist die langfristige Optimierung des Fettstoffwechsels. Auch begleitendes Kraftausdauertraining hilft: Es ökonomisiert die aerobe Kapazität des Muskelstoffwechsels.

Das beantwortet nicht nur die Frage, welche Trainingsform die Beste ist, sondern widerlegt auch die Aussage, dass es kein Fettstoffwechseltraining gibt.
Oder schreibt die MountainBike da dummes Zeug in ihr Heft?

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Liz301 (6. Juli 2007)

wahrscheinlich vergleichbar mit dem dummen zeug das hier auf seite 2,3,5,10,12,19,20 1/2 ,33.75 geschrieben wurde und wahrscheinlich auch noch auf seite 1098 geschrieben wird. ich hatte ja kurzfristig die hoffnung du hättest es begriffen, wenn ich mir so die letzten posts durchlese....aber nun denn, ich höre jetzt, wie viele andere vor mir, auf meinen senf dazu abzugeben...hat ja keinen sinn...

p.s. ab 23:21 nur noch 5,2°C kalten strohrum trinken ist der absolute fatburner, aber natürlich nur mit einem rosa eisschirm...gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehend....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2007)

Hi Liz

Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass das so stimmt.
Ich habe gesagt, dass das so in der MB steht.
Ansich weiß ich ja mittlerweile Bescheid, zumindest halbwegs, aner wenn so etwas in einer Zeitschrift wie der MB steht, komme ich halt schon mal ins Grübeln, ob da nicht doch was dran sein könnte.
Okay, du hast jetzt ein für alle mal klar gestellt, wie es richtig ist. 
Ich weiß es jetzt endgültig besser und werde versuchen, keinen Mist mehr zu posten, ehrlich 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus K (8. Juli 2007)

Der MountainBike Autor ist wohl Anhänger der Low Carb Ernährungsweise. 
Man beachte die gesundheitlichen Risiken, die damit verbunden sein könnten.

Jeder Autor hat halt seine eigene Glaubensrichtung, darum steht in jeder Zeitschrift etwas anderes. Man sollte sich auf das verlassen, was durch wissentschaftliche Studien gesichert ist, und nicht den persönlichen Überzeugungen von Autoren.
Dass auch in der MountainBike mal "dummes Zeug" steht, halte ich grundsätzlich für möglich. Shließlich stehen dahinter auch nur Menschen, die Geld verdienen wollen.


----------



## Matze. (8. Juli 2007)

Es ist schlichtweg so, daß Racekralle von Anfang an Fettstoffwechseltrauning mit Fettabbau vermischt und verwechselt hat. Gerade der letzte Post beweist, daß er rein gar nichts davon verstanden hat, sondern nur verschiedene Tatsachen in völlig falschem Zusammenhang bringt.



> Das beantwortet nicht nur die Frage, welche Trainingsform die Beste ist, sondern widerlegt auch die Aussage, dass es kein Fettstoffwechseltraining gibt.




Diese Aussage ist z.B. total gaga , dauernd wird versucht dem Typen zu erklären wo der Unterschied zwischen Fettstoffwechseltraining und Fettabbau liegt, und er tut so als würde jeder leugnen es gäbe ein Fettstoffwechseltraining .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Markus
Danke.
Endlich mal einer, der nicht meiner Meinung ist, aber in der Lage ist, es so zu schreiben, dass es einen nicht gleich als absolut Ahnungslosen Idioten hinstellt.

Da ist natürlich was dran. Hinter der MB stecken auch nur Menschen, die eine eigene Meinung und Vorliebe haben.
Allerdings muss man als renommierte Zeitung aufpassen, seinen Ruf als seriöse Infoquelle nicht zu verlieren. Deshalb bii ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass das da Geschriebene stimmt.

@ Matze
Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich meine in diesem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass geschrieben wurde, dass es KEIN Fettstoffwechseltraining gibt.
Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, wer es war oder wann es war, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es hier gelesen zu haben. Woher sollte ich das sonst gehört haben?

Das ich dem, was in der MB steht, glaube, liegt daran, dass ich dieses Magazin für glaubwürdig halte.
Dass es dann vorschnell war, zu schreiben, dass ich der King und alle anderen in diesem Forum ahnungslose Idioten sind, ist doch kleine Frage.

Das ich nix dazu gelernt habe, ist falsch.
Ich bin halt nur noch von scheinbar richtigen Aussagen, überzeugend geschrieben, leicht beeinflussbar. Das liegt einfach daran, dass ich zu viele Dinge über dieses Thema höre, lese, etc die falsch sind.
Das kann einen, der sich auf diesem Gebiet, zugegeben, nicht 100%ig auskennt, schon mal vom richtigen auf einen falschen Kurs bringen.

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ich dem, was in der MB steht, glaube, liegt daran, dass ich dieses Magazin für glaubwürdig halte.



damit ist wohl alles gesagt


----------



## Manuel79 (9. Juli 2007)

Wow!!! Schroffer Ton mittlerweile hier. :-( Mein Tipp an die Neuen hier in diesem Thread: Bitte von Anfang bis Ende lesen und auf die Worte von vor allem Dubbel und Matze hören... da steckt Wissen und Erfahrung hinter!!! Das ist kein Witz, sondern ernst gemeint.

Zu mir: Blödes Wochenende! Neue Freundin hat mich rumgekriegt, mit ihr am Freitag Abend Essen zu gehen, Samstag ein paar Coctails zuviel zu trinken und gestern zum Burger King zu fahren. Ich weiß: Es liegt an jedem selbst, was man macht!   Habe jetzt anstatt meiner zarten 86,9 kg wieder 89,2 kg.   Könnte mir selbst in den Hintern treten. War nix mit negativer Energiebilanz, dazu kam dann noch wegen dem schlechten Wetter lediglich eine Stunde MTB.

Heute werden ich meine negative Energiebilanz mit viel Obst, Gemüse und Fisch anstreben. Da für den Rest der Woche das Wetter eher schlecht sein soll, rechne ich mal mit vielleicht 3 - 4 Stunden Biken die Woche (hoch angesetzt), alternativ vielleicht 45 Min. Joggen am Di, Mi und Do. Ansonsten werde ich schauen, das ich nichts extrem fettiges zum mir nehme.

Jetzt erstmal einen lecker Kaffee!  

Manuel


----------



## Herbstbeiker (9. Juli 2007)

Von Seite 1-41 zu Ende lesen  -Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst
Tust du mit neuer Freundin nur essen gehn, oder gibt es da nicht noch die eine oder andere "Sportart"?
Überleg mal - pro WE 2,3kg+ macht in einem Jahr ca. 120kg! (MEHR!!!)


----------



## Manuel79 (10. Juli 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Von Seite 1-41 zu Ende lesen  -Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst
> Tust du mit neuer Freundin nur essen gehn, oder gibt es da nicht noch die eine oder andere "Sportart"?
> Überleg mal - pro WE 2,3kg+ macht in einem Jahr ca. 120kg! (MEHR!!!)



Mit Durchlesen meine ich eher die Inhalte des Threads zu überfliegen und die richtigen Infos für sich herauszufiltern... durch die Betonung von Matze und Dubbel wäre es sinnvoll, bei deren Postings mal zu verweilen und richtig zu lesen.

Zu den diversen Sportarten:   Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man durch Sex soviel verbrennen kann, das man trotz regulären Mahlzeiten und den "Bonis" (Coctails mit Alkohol, Chinesisch Abends, Burger etc.) noch auf eine negative Energiebilanz kommt. Aber das kann man ja mal testen. Für diesen Test bin ich gerne das "Versuchskaninchen".    Werde dann mal mein Ergebnis hier posten.

Ne, das war definitiv das einzige Wochenende, wo ich mir so einen Ausrutscher erlaubt habe. Ab jetzt wird das wieder alles mit einkalkuliert. Meine Bike- Verrücktheit und den Wunsch, das Gewicht ein wenig zu reduzieren, respektiert Sie... obwohl Sie mir ständig im Ohr liegt, das es nicht nötig wäre.

Mountainbiking findet Sie sogar auf gewisse Art süß. Sie meinte: Mountainbiking hält einen jung und verspielt, nebenbei macht man auch noch Sport. Man würde meinen, Sie wäre auch MTBler, ist aber nicht so. Findet es lediglich gut, würde es aber wahrscheinlich selbst nicht machen. Sollten wir länger zusammensein, werde ich aber mal versuchen, Sie Richtung MTB zu bekommen. Auf eine nette Art und Weise.  

Wiege übrigens wieder 88,0 kg. Sind noch 1,5 kg weniger und ich habe wieder den Stand von vor dem Wochenende. Gestern konnte ich 2 Stunden Biken, obwohl das Wetter eigentlich schlecht sein sollte. Hoffentlich ist das heute auch nochmal so. Nächste Woche soll es wieder richtig warm werden... da ich noch 20 Tage Urlaub habe, werde ich mal ein paar Tage für nächste Woche einplanen. Hatte auch mal vor, mit einem Freund nach Willingen / Hochsauerland zu fahren. Sind lediglich 120 km, mit dem Zug oder Auto schnell abgefahren. Für ein verlängertes Wochenende oder nur einen Tag. Mal sehen...

Manuel


----------



## dubbel (10. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das beantwortet nicht nur die Frage, welche Trainingsform die Beste ist, sondern widerlegt auch die Aussage, dass es kein Fettstoffwechseltraining gibt.
> Oder schreibt die MountainBike da dummes Zeug in ihr Heft?


siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3682513#post3682513

falls das von dir ein wörtliches zitat ist: 
der, der das in der MountainBike verfasst hat (nein, ich hab's nicht gelesen), ist wohl naiv genug, um nicht weiter darüber nachzudenken, was er falsch verstanden hat.


----------



## Ikosa (10. Juli 2007)

...um "Verständnis" geht es in den meisten Fällen ja gar nicht mehr. Es ist vielmehr so, dass der Eine vom Anderen einfach abschreibt oder nachplappert. Und eine Horde von Schafen weiß nichts besseres zu tun, als ebenso nachzuplappern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Juli 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> Und eine Horde von Schafen weiß nichts besseres zu tun...



Wo...wo...wo sind sie!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen.

Es hat sich doch gar nix geändert.
Das einzige, was passiert ist, ist folgendes:
Ich habe in der MB einen Artikel gelesen, in dem drin stand, was ich wörtlich gepostet habe.

Warum habe ich es gepostet? Es hat über das Abnehmen etwas anderes erzählt als das, was in diesem Thread erzählt wird.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das stimmt, oder nicht.
Mehr wollte ich gar nicht.
Dann habe ich aber noch den Fehler gemacht, zu behaupten, dass das, was ihr so schreibt, falsch ist (bin davon ausgegangen, dass die MB-Autoren keinen Mist schreiben).
Danach habt ihr mir dann auf unglaublich charmante Art und Weise klar gemacht, dass auch in der MB mal dummes Zeug stehen kann.

Die Tatsache, dass ich das, was da drin stand, geglaubt habe, zeigt nicht, dass ich nix verstanden habe o. ä., sondern zeigt nur, dass ich mich noch immer beeinflussen lasse, obwohl ich es mittlerweile z. T. besser weiß.
Und das alles nicht zuletzt dank euren z. T. sehr informativen Posts.

Mehr ist nicht passiert,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Juli 2007)

So jetzt einfach mal Schnauze, jetzt wird nicht mehr über solche Sachen geredet und auch nicht sich wieder entschuldigt, sondern nur noch gepostet, wie es um einen Selber steht und wie man ab und zu nimmt und was einem pers. dabei hilft. !!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Juli 2007)

So zur Bilanz, gerade mal auf 88,4KG runter nachem RHT und dann war ich ein mal Joggen, mit alten abgelaufenen Schuhen...
Jetzt schmertzt mein rechter Fuß und hab 2 Tage Training ausgesetzt und zack wieder auf 90,2KG hoch. 
Jetzt schwing ich mich aufn Hometrainer und hoffe das morgen der Zunehm Wahnsinn ein Ende gefunden hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Okay.
Ich habe aufgehört, mich jeden Tag zu wiegen.
Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich zugenommen habe (ich habe zwar mal geschrieben, dass das Wiegen ja keine Kcal hat, aber trotzdem glaube ich, hat das Wiegen eine Teil-Schuld an der kg-Zunahme).
Außerdem ist es mir ohne eigene Waage zu stressig, mich jeden Morgen zu wiegen.
Dazu ist die Waage auch zu ungenau, gerade für Sportler eigentlich kein zuverlässiges Messinstrument (weil Muskelzuwachs) und auch der Körper spielt nicht mit (bindet Wasser,)

Deshalb weiß jetzt aber ich nicht, was ich wiege. Der letzte Stand ist 76,25kg.
Ich habe auch schon mal weniger gewogen.
Es soll ja am Wochenende sehr heiß werden. Wenn es dazu trocken ist und meine leichte Erkältung bis dahin auch weg ist, werde ich viel fahren (= viel Abnehmen, hoffentlich).

Das wichtigste ist, dass der Spaß nicht verloren geht,
Race-Kralle


----------



## pongi (11. Juli 2007)

ich finde es gut, dass du dich nicht mehr täglich wiegst. 

du solltest nur aufpassen, dass du es am WE nicht übertreibst.
wenn du sagst, dass du erkältet bist/warst, dann lieber halblang machen am anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2007)

Hi pongi
Ja, ich weiß. Ich bin da auchvorsichtig. Ich will es auch nicht übertreiben. Ich habe am 21.7. ein Rennen. Das ist mir viel wichtiger als irgendein Training, auch wenn super Wetter ist.
Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass ich bis zum WE wieder voll auf der Höhe bin.
Die letzten Tage und Wochen ist das Training nämlich viel zu kurz gekommen.

Überziehen bringt aber nix,
auch wenn das Wetter noch so schön.
Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2007)

bitte was spricht dagegen, sich täglich auf die waage zu stellen? 
ist das nicht die grundvoraussetzung, wenn man abnehmen will?


----------



## Boardercrime (12. Juli 2007)

Hier meine Donnerstagmorgenstatistik:

07.06.2007 G: 87    Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87   Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87    KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85    KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86    KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%

Geht langsam, war aber letzter Zeit auch kein Bikewetter.
Soll ja ab heute wieder besser werden, Ziel für am 19. Juli ist 83 KG und BU=85!! Lets rock...


----------



## pongi (12. Juli 2007)

ich finde man macht sich damit nur verrückt.

ich selbst wieg mich 2mal die woche. klar merkt man selbst in so kurzen abständen schwankungen, aber nur in größeren abständen sieht man die wirkliche tendenz


----------



## Manuel79 (12. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Habe wieder meinen letzten Ausgangspunkt von 86,6 kg, kann jetzt also mit der Gewichtsreduzierung von diesem Punkt aus weitermachen.

KFA ist zur Zeit noch ziemlich hoch (23), ist aber nach Gewichtsreduzierung auf 83 kg das nächste Ziel (weiß da allerdings nicht, was gut oder gesund ist. Laut Internet ist alles über 25 nicht mehr sonderlich gesund auf Dauer. Ich denke, das ist eine Art "Wohlfühlsache", wenn ich diesen Wert reduzieren will oder könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen?).

Ich wiege mich eigentlich jeden Tag, habe auch eine eigene Waage (hat auch KFA, aber eben ungenau). Mir ist lediglich wichtig, ob ich mit meinem Ernährungsplan meinem Ziel näher komme, sprich Gewicht reduziere. KFA ist für mich vorerst nicht ganz so wichtig.

Wenn ich mich nicht jeden Tag oder jeden zweiten Tag wiege, habe ich keine richtige Übersicht über mein Gewicht, außerdem hat es mir Anfangs geholfen, eine Art Gefühl für mein Gewicht und Ernährung zu bekommen (hoffentlich versteht ihr, was ich damit meine.. ). Da die Waage auch direkt in meinem Badezimmer steht ist es für mich kein sonderlicher Akt, kurz drauf zu gehen. Muss ja keine Hightech- Waage sein, die dich persönlich begrüßt und ein Lob ausspricht, wenn du abgenommen hast.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Juli 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So zur Bilanz, gerade mal auf 88,4KG runter nachem RHT und dann war ich ein mal Joggen, mit alten abgelaufenen Schuhen...
> *Jetzt schmertzt mein rechter Fuß und hab 2 Tage Training ausgesetzt und zack wieder auf 90,2KG hoch.
> Jetzt schwing ich mich aufn Hometrainer und hoffe das morgen der Zunehm Wahnsinn ein Ende gefunden hat.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ dubbel
Es ist nicht verboten sich täglich zu wiegen. Aber selbst wenn man sich jeden Morgen zur selben Zeit(und unter den selben Bedingungen) wiegt, kann man absolut unterschiedliche Werte erzielen.
Wenn der Körper z. B. Wasser speichert. Da wiegt man dann auf einmal 1,5kg mehr obwohl man wenig gegessen und 3 Stunden trainiert hat.

Grundvoraussetzung fürs Abnehmen ist eine negative Energiebilanz 

@ Boardercrime
Glückwunsch.
Aber deine Zielsetzung für die nä. Woche ist viel zu hoch. Wie viel wolltest du denn fahren? 700km? Es ist wichtig, dass man sich erreichbare Ziele setzt, sonst Frust (-Fressen).
Aber wenn du es natürlich schaffst, bist du der große König 

Bei mir wird das Wetter erst morgen was. Aber ich kann waren

@ Alle
Ich habe mal gehört, dass man nach einer Erkältung (o. a. Virenerkrankung) immer noch pausieren sollte obwohl man sich schon wieder gut fühlt. Wie lange denn? Was kann passieren, wenn nicht?

Danke,
Race-Kralle


----------



## PhyrePh0X (12. Juli 2007)

wenn du in gesundem zustand deine belastungsgrenzen kennst, sprich deine pulswerte, dann kann man anhand dieser vergleichswerte seinen körper im "kranken" oder "fast gesunden" Zustand evaluieren, heisst konkret: fahr deine normale strecke und versuche auf deinem "normalen" puls zu fahren, wenn du das nicht schaffst ohne spürbar langsamer zu sein dann bist du mit deiner krankheit noch nicht übern berg - ergo einen Gang zurückschalten.


----------



## Liz301 (12. Juli 2007)

wenn du eine richtige virusgrippe hast und diese nicht auskurierst , bzw. trotzdem hart trainierst,  kann's im schlimmsten fall aufs herz gehen und böse enden.
aber das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. generell sollte man sich auch nach einer ''normalen'' erkältung erstmal ein bisschen schonen, also den körper nicht zu stark belasten. hattest du jetzt drei tage ne rotznase und fühlst dich wieder gut, kannst du wieder normal trainieren---einfach auf den körper hören(solltest du während dem training merken, das nix rauskommt, gönn dir noch einen ruhetag)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2007)

Danke, habe verstanden. War ja nur eine ganz leichte Erkältung. Habe leider keinen Pulsmesser. Werde nicht voll belasten,sondern eher im GA-Bereich so ein paar lockere Ründchen drehen.
Dann wird das schon klappen.

Vielen Dank,
Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> bitte was spricht dagegen, sich tÃ¤glich auf die waage zu stellen?
> ist das nicht die grundvoraussetzung, wenn man abnehmen will?





pongi schrieb:


> ich finde man macht sich damit nur verrÃ¼ckt.
> ich selbst wieg mich 2mal die woche. klar merkt man selbst in so kurzen abstÃ¤nden schwankungen, aber nur in grÃ¶Ãeren abstÃ¤nden sieht man die wirkliche tendenz


jaja, das hÃ¶rt man immer wieder, aber das ist doch blanker unsinn, bzw. genau umgekehrt wÃ¤re es richtig: 
die schwankungen kann ich nur ausgleichen durch hÃ¤ufiges wiegen. denn wenn ich mich nur alle paar tage auf die waage stelle, hab ich ja keine ahnung, ob ich genau heute tendenziell viel oder wenig wiege. 
die tendenz krieg ich durch tÃ¤gliches wiegen, 
wenn ich das nicht tue, hab ich nur einzelne werte, die - wie gesagt - durch alles mÃ¶gliche verfÃ¤lscht werden kÃ¶nnen. 




			
				Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht verboten sich tÃ¤glich zu wiegen. Aber selbst wenn man sich jeden Morgen zur selben Zeit(und unter den âselben Bedingungenâ) wiegt, kann man absolut unterschiedliche Werte erzielen.
> Wenn der KÃ¶rper z. B. Wasser speichert. Da wiegt man dann auf einmal 1,5kg mehr obwohl man wenig gegessen und 3 Stunden trainiert hat.


auch ohne Ã¼berhaut abnehmen zu wollen, wiege ich mich jeden tag "zur selben zeit unter denselben bedingungen" und kann mein gewicht auf 200 g genau schÃ¤tzen. 
ich weiss auch, durch was mein gewicht vom vortag ansteigt oder weniger wird. 
das ist ja eben ein lernprozess, dass man sich durch eine groÃe portion nudeln am abend vorher oder eben ne harte einheit nicht verrÃ¼ckt machen lÃ¤sst, sondern zur kenntnis nimmt, dass sich an diesem tag das gewicht - wie erwartet - in die eine oder andrere richtung verÃ¤ndert hat. 
am nÃ¤chsten oder Ã¼bernÃ¤chsten tag ist dann alles wie immer.


zur verdeutlichung: 
ich hab mal einen konstanten wert (konstantes gewicht) mit einer zufallszahl addiert und so einen wert kreiert, der zwar tendenziell konstant ist, aber um einen gewissen betrag schwankt. 
die schwarze fette linie durch die roten kreuzchen gibt die tendenz an, wenn ich mich nur sonntags auf die waage stelle. 
diese tendenz lÃ¤sst mich glauben, dass ich abnehme, auch wenn das gewicht auf einem niveau bleibt.


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juli 2007)

Ich wieg mich immer vor dem Essen und nach dem Essen.
Dann vor dem Kacken und nach dem Kacken.
Die Differenzen beider Ergebnisse ergeben meinen Zuwachs.
Wenn es positiv ist gehe ich sofort aufs Laufband, wenn nicht dann trink ich ein Bier.
Somit ist es mir möglich immer ganeu so ab und zu  zunehmen wie ich möchte

Und in Afrika sterben Menschen


----------



## Butch (12. Juli 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich wieg mich immer vor dem Essen und nach dem Essen.
> *Dann vor dem Kacken und nach dem Kacken.*
> Die Differenzen beider Ergebnisse ergeben meinen Zuwachs.
> Wenn es positiv ist gehe ich sofort aufs Laufband, wenn nicht dann trink ich ein Bier.
> ...



 , ich geh kaputt !


----------



## Manuel79 (12. Juli 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So zur Bilanz, gerade mal auf 88,4KG runter nachem RHT und dann war ich ein mal Joggen, mit alten abgelaufenen Schuhen...
> ...


----------



## Herbstbeiker (12. Juli 2007)

@ dubbel
Genau das wollte ich sagen, wenn ich behaupte das tägliches wiegen unter den gleichen Bedingungen wichtig ist um eine Tendenz zu erkennen. Die laufende Mittelwertbildung ist das Entscheidende und keine Einzelergebnisse.
Auf 200g bring ich es nicht hin, aber so um die 500g kann ich schon abschätzen wenn ich "an mir runtersehe"...


----------



## pongi (12. Juli 2007)

@dubbel: du hast sicherlich recht, aber was du vergisst ist der mensch.
der eben nicht rational und streng berechenbar ist.

wenn man sich täglich wiegt und krampfhaft abnehmen will, dann bleibt die motivation meistens sehr schnell auf der strecke.
da ist es eben doch besser, wenn man sich nicht täglich wiegt


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Juli 2007)

Seit dem ich mich täglich wiege, hab ich 32kg abgenommen, da ich daran direkt immer die Reaktion auf den letzten Tag sehen konnte.


----------



## Michrat (12. Juli 2007)

ich amüsiere mich hier köstlich, macht weiter so "Jungs"   ich kann nicht mehr ...


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juli 2007)

Wir lernen, wer sich täglich wiegt, nimmt ab Q.e.d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhyrePh0X (13. Juli 2007)

ja ne, is klar.

ick wieg mich höchstens einmal die woche, und hab trotzdem abgenommen. ja ne, is nur die ausnahme von der regel, wa 
man muss deine aussage etwas abändern, und zwar zu:
*wer sich täglich BEWEGT, nimmt ab.*


----------



## Herbstbeiker (13. Juli 2007)

Wie ist diese geballte Ladung an Ignoranz zu ertragen..? Das Trennen von Fragestellungen und deren Antworten scheint viele vor ein unlösbares Problem zu stellen, und daher wird erklärt warum man durch das Wiegen selbst nicht abnimmt. Oder andersherum: Warum nimmt man ab wenn die Waage auf einem 3000m hohen Berg steht und dieser täglich erklommen werden muss? Kann das an der Digitalanzeige liegen oder an den Druckschwankungen im Jagertee? Und wäre in diesem Fallbeispiel tatsächlich das tägliche Wiegen hilfreich? Und wenn wann, warum?


----------



## Ikosa (14. Juli 2007)

@dubbel:

ich widerspreche Dir ja recht ungern, aber das mit Deiner Grafik, ist ziemlicher Humbug. Dass dies bei einer Gewichtsdifferenz von 2 kg stimmt, steht außer Frage, auch weil eine Differenz von 2 kg ziemlich normal, zumindest nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die Jungs hier mehr als 2 kg abnehmen wollen, hier geht es um 10-30kg, dann funktioniert das mit Deiner Grafik nicht mehr.

Deshalb ist ein tägliches Wiegen nicht notwendig. Allenfalls ist es für den Einzelnen ein Ansporn das Abnehmen ernst zu nehmen. 

Gefahr im täglichen Wiegen sehe ich darin, dass wie Stefan Yoah geschrieben hat, das morgendliche Gewicht dazu verwendet wird den Tag und das Essen zu bestimmen. Wenn man das Schwanken des Gewichtes von ca. 1-2 kg als normal ansieht (vor allem bei Sportlern) dann bedeutet das im ungünstigen fall, dass zu wenig gegessen wird (mit all den negativen Folgen, die hier schon x-mal diskutiert wurden)...


----------



## Herbstbeiker (14. Juli 2007)

Ja aber Ikosa du beschreibst lediglich ein schon krankhaftes Verhalten. Es ist doch nicht das tägliche Wiegen falsch, sondern die verkehrten Schlüsse die hartnäckig daraus gezogen werden. Ich ging hier von emotional und körperlich weitgehend gesunden Menschen aus die lediglich abnehmen bzw. Fett verlieren wollen, und nicht von Falschinterpretationen aufgrund mangelhaften Wissens und eines gestörten Selbstbildes.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Juli 2007)

Ikosa schrieb:


> @dubbel:
> 
> Gefahr im täglichen Wiegen sehe ich darin, dass wie Stefan Yoah geschrieben hat, das morgendliche Gewicht dazu verwendet wird den Tag und das Essen zu bestimmen. Wenn man das Schwanken des Gewichtes von ca. 1-2 kg als normal ansieht (vor allem bei Sportlern) dann bedeutet das im ungünstigen fall, dass zu wenig gegessen wird (mit all den negativen Folgen, die hier schon x-mal diskutiert wurden)...



 Ey intepretiere mich nicht falsch, anhand meines morgendlichen wiegens sehe ich wie mein Körper auf den Tag davor reagiert hat und somit weiß ich bei welcher Belastung ich wie viel essen kann ohne zu zunehmen  
Anhand des Gewichtes bestimme ich nicht meinen Tagesbaluf vom Essen her


----------



## Nickensen (15. Juli 2007)

MAHLZEIT hehehe

ich hät´da auch mal ne frage.

überall hört man doch das man nach 18.00 uhr nichts mehr essen soll.

aber bei den weightwatchern heißt es, das man,wenn man seinen punktewert errechnet hat, das man nur diese anzahl zu sich nehmen darf, aber wann man die isst ( menge ), ist egal. (komischer satz)

will damit sagen, wenn ich den tag über wenig esse ( ich weiß das das nicht gesund ist ) dann abends mir meine kalorien reinhauen kann.

habt ihr damit erfahrungen gemacht ???
denn ich habe kein problem damit, nach dem frühstück fast nichts mehr zu essen, aber dann abends ab 19.00 uhr voll rein-zuhauen.

wiege seit 11 wochen 101 kg, da ich aufgehört habe zu rauchen.
vorher "nur" 95 kg.
möchte aber auf 85 - 90 kg runter. bin 1,82 groß und 30 jahre alt.
habe mir dann letzte woche das mtb gekauft und fahre nun fast jeden tag ca. 20 - 30 km.

gruß
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus K (16. Juli 2007)

Ich als Laie könnte mir folgendes vorstellen:
Wenn du den ganzen Tag über hungerst, wird der Körper vermehrt Energie aus Eiweiss gewinnen. Dein Verlust an Muskelmasse wird also größer sein, als bei einer Nahrungsaufnahme, die über den ganzen Tag verteilt ist.


----------



## Matze. (16. Juli 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> Ich als Laie könnte mir folgendes vorstellen:
> Wenn du den ganzen Tag über hungerst, wird der Körper vermehrt Energie aus Eiweiss gewinnen. Dein Verlust an Muskelmasse wird also größer sein, als bei einer Nahrungsaufnahme, die über den ganzen Tag verteilt ist.





Aus welchem Grund sollte der Körper seine Muskelreserven abbauen und die Fettreserven schonen .
Nachts schöpft der Körper doch auch 100% seiner Energie aus den Fettdepots.




> überall hört man doch das man nach 18.00 uhr nichts mehr essen soll.




Bei mir hörst Du sowas nicht


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2007)

ich hungere ja nicht.
ich frühstücke gut und ein hungergefühl stellt sich bei mir meist erst gegen 18.00 / 19.00 uhr ein.


----------



## pongi (16. Juli 2007)

@nickensen: das stimmt. das einzige was zählt ist die (negative) kalorienbilanz.

@matze: der körper baut zuerst immer die muskeln ab bevor er das fett angreift.
denn das körperfett ist seine lebensversicherung. das ist auch der grund warum wir (leider) so schnell fettdepots anlegen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi.
@ Nickensen
Wie schon beschrieben ist es absolut egal, wann du wie viel isst. Wichtig ist nur die negative Energiebilanz.
Du kannst dir auch nachts um 2 Uhr noch den Magen vollhauen. Dadurch nimmst du nicht mehr zu als hättest du dir mittags den Bauch voll gehauen.
Es kann dir nur passieren, dass du schlecht schläfst, weil der Körper das Essen verarbeitet. Das ist dann aber auch schon alles.

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Matze. (16. Juli 2007)

> : der körper baut zuerst immer die muskeln ab bevor er das fett angreift.
> denn das körperfett ist seine lebensversicherung. das ist auch der grund warum wir (leider) so schnell fettdepots anlegen.





Da wäre eine Quellenangabe interessant oder hast Du das ausgedacht


----------



## pongi (16. Juli 2007)

fitnessforen bzw kraftsportforen

ironsport.de kann ich da guten gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## Matze. (17. Juli 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> fitnessforen bzw kraftsportforen
> 
> ironsport.de kann ich da guten gewissens empfehlen.





So war das nicht gemeint , ich hätte gerne eine wissenschaftliche Quellenangabe und nicht die Privatmeinung von irgendwelchen Forenheinzen .


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2007)

ich fahre nun knapp 2 wochen rad ( _kein omastyle 20 km pro tag min._ )
und war 2 mal schwimmen. mehr ging nicht bei dem sch... wetter hier.

esse aber nach wie vor zu viel. 
denn mit den angepeilten 1500 kcal. ( _ist doch richtig bei meinen 103kg bei 1,82 _) komme ich echt nicht klar. 

ich denke, das ich mein gewicht auch deshalb nicht verliere, weil ich das fett direkt in muskelmasse umwandle ?
hatte immer schon kräftige waden und oberschenkel aber nun platzen die bald.
nicht das ich das schlimm fände, aber so werde ich wohl nie abnehmen.

hinzu kommt das ich vor fast 3 monaten mit dem rauchen aufgehört habe.
ist dadurch mein stoffwechsel total durcheinander ?!?

gruß


----------



## pongi (17. Juli 2007)

du isst insgesammt 1500kcal/tag? 

kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor, zumal du ja auch sport treibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (17. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> esse aber nach wie vor zu viel.
> denn mit den angepeilten 1500 kcal. ( _ist doch richtig bei meinen 103kg bei 1,82 _) komme ich echt nicht klar.
> ...



Wenn Du 30 Jahre alt bist, 183cm groß, und auf 85 kg willst, dann liegt Dein kcal-Bedarf bei ca. 2300 kcal (Arbeitsumsatz bei normaler Bürotätigkeit) am Tag. Bist Du jünger, dann geht das etwas nach oben. Wenn Du abnehmen willst, dann solltest Du max. 500kcal weniger zu Dir nehmen.

Besser ist allerdings, die neg. Energiebilanz über Sport zu erreichen, und nicht einen allzu großen Druck bezüglich des Abnehmens aufzubauen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Nickensen

Wow, meinst du nicht, du übertreibst ein wenig mit deinen Aussagen (meine Waden platzen gleich,)
Mal ganz im Ernst. Die 20km sind ja, je nachdem, wo du fährst, für den Anfang schon gar nicht so schlecht.
Wenn das natürlich immer flach (wie in Holland oder im Raum Münster) ist, solltest du etwas mehr fahren. Außerdem solltest du immer zwischen 2 verschiedenen Trainingsarten unterscheiden. Einmal Kraft- und einmal Grundlageneinheiten.
Beim Ersten geht es darum eine bestimmte Kilometerzahl so schnell du kannst zu fahren und bei der Grundlageneinheit geht es darum, nicht schnell, sondern ausdauernd zu fahren.
Dabei baust du auch nicht so viele Muskeln auf und dann besteht die Gefahr, zu platzen, nicht, zumindest nicht so schnell.
Wenn du jetzt doch noch Angst hast zu platzen, erhöh deine Trittfrequenz.
Wenn das alles nicht reicht, musst du leider mit dem Biken aufhören.
Dann bist du bei den Bodybuildern besser aufgehoben

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2007)

@ Ikosa - denke das ich mich dann bei ca. 2000 kcal einpendeln werde. bin übrigens 30 j. alt. weniger schaffe ich auch nicht - wohl eher 2500 kcal auf lange sicht.

@ race-kralle88

nee - ich übertreibe nicht. war schon so als ich noch ( sporadisch ) 
bodybuilding gemacht habe. ist aber mehr volumen als wirkliche kraft.

aber das mit den 2 trainingsarten möchte ich beherzigen. 
mein problem ist aber, wenn ich beim biken ausm sattel muß und es leichte bis mittlere steigungen gibt, brennen meine muskeln und ich mach gleich wieder schlapp.
dagegen kann ich mit nem 23er durchschnitt 2 stunden ohne probleme biken. straße und waldwege z.b. .
wie sollte denn da mein training aussehen.

gruß daniel

ps : alles ca. angaben - bevor mich jemand festnagelt


----------



## Liz301 (17. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> .
> mein problem ist aber, wenn ich beim biken ausm sattel muß und es leichte bis mittlere steigungen gibt, brennen meine muskeln und ich mach gleich wieder schlapp.
> dagegen kann ich mit nem 23er durchschnitt 2 stunden ohne probleme biken. straße und waldwege z.b. .
> wie sollte denn da mein training aussehen.
> ...



das ging mir am anfang auch so. 60 km problemlos im flachen gefahren, aber beim ersten richtigen berg gefühlt als wäre ich noch nie aufm rad gesessen.
bin kein trainingsexperte (für die ganzen trainingsmethoden solltest du die SuFu nutzen) aber mich hats ziemlich weiter gebracht, einmal in der woche ne lange steigung hochzufahren , zu beginn langsam, bald wirst du schneller.
auserdem beinhaltet meine straßen-hausrunde 5 autobahnbrücken, die ich angefangen habe hochzusprinten- ruhig mal in einem fetten gang ( nach meinem gefühl hats das auf dauer richtig gebracht---immerhin 10 mal kurze sprints)

das problem mit den schlechten beinen hatte ich als ich eine zeit sehr wenig gegessen habe. 1500 kcal sind bei deinen daten echt zu wenig, wenn du dann noch ziemlich frisch im radsport bist, schlaucht das deinen körper viel zu sehr. 
wirst merken das, das bald durch vernünftige ernährung und mehr km besser wird


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2007)

danke liz - das mit den autobahnbrücken ist ne geile idee !
wüsste sonst auch nicht wo ich solche steigungen hier hernehmen sollte.
und immer unseren schlackeberg ist noch " zu hardcore"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Daniel

So, die Power am Berg holst du dir, in dem du die Berge mit einer kleinen Trittfrequenz (45-50 U/min) in einem hohen Gang im Sitzen rauf fährst. Das tut zwar saumäßig weh, aber irgendwann wächst der Muskel und der Berg ist dann kein Problem mehr.
Danach solltest du wieder runter schalten und wieder eine hohe Trittfrequenz (90-100 U/min) fahren (dann lockern sich die Muskeln wieder).

Der 23er Schnitt über zwei Stunden ist nicht schlecht, kommt aber wieder drauf an, wo man fährt (wie viele Höhenmeter man fährt) und womit man fährt (Mountainbike/Rennrad/)

Willst du nur Abnehmen oder willst du an einem Rennen o. ä. teilnehmen?

Wenn du am Berg nicht mehr im Stehen fahren kannst, musst du dich wieder hinsetzen.
Wenn du dann im Sitzen nicht mehr fahren kannst, musst du wieder aufstehen.
Solange bis du so langsam bist, dass sich kein Rad mehr dreht 
Dann machst du eine kurze Pause und dann geht es weiter.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Ikosa (17. Juli 2007)

...mal ganz am Rande: mit 103 kg und 183cm größe, ist erst mal Abnehmen angesagt. Hohe Ausdauerleistungen und Kraftausdauer sind in diesem Bereich noch nicht zu erwarten und auch nicht besonders empfehlenswert (Herz-Kreislaufsystem).
Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2007)

Ja richtig, aber wenn er doch danach fragt...

Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Juli 2007)

bei dem Gewicht ist das beste um Power am Berg zubekommen "abnehmen"
  ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2007)

danke jungs - aber was glaubt ihr denn, warum ich außer weils spaß macht, fahre ?????????????????????????????? 

nicht weil ichs geil finde das mir der ars.. weh tut !  

gez. der dicke radfahrer

@race-kralle - ich will vorallem abnehmen. habe ja seit ich nicht mehr rauche so viel zugenommen und verzichte schon fast komplett auf naschwerk. nur auf sahne am essen und männerportionen kann ich nicht verzichten. und an viel höhenmeter ist halt noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## Ikosa (17. Juli 2007)

...ich beike nur aus einem Grund: Es macht mir Spaß. Manchmal verfluche ich mich auch, aber das kennt ja jeder...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2007)

Hi.
@ Stefan Yoah 
Wenn man abgenommen hat, ist doch das Brennen in den Beinen nicht automatisch weniger geworden. Das Brennen in den Beinen lässt am Berg erst nach, wenn Muskeln und Kondition zugenommen haben. Wie viel man dabei wiegt ist zweitrangig.

@ Nickensen
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage: Ich bike nur, weil es mir Spaß macht und ich dabei abnehmen will. Rennambitionen hast du also nicht.
Deine Frage war aber, wie man das Brennen aus dem Bein kriegt, wenn der Berg nie enden will, oder nicht? Dann solltest du es so machen wie ich es geschrieben habe.

Es gibt doch nix schöneres, als am Berg so richtig zu versagen, nach einem halben Jahr wieder zu kommen und ihn rauf zu fliegen, als wäre man der nächste Tour-Sieger, oder doch?
Na also und das erreicht man wie von mir oben beschrieben.

Was du machst und was du lässt, musst du selbst wissen.
Die Sachen, die dir Spaß machen, kannst du ja ausprobieren und das was dir nicht gefällt, kannst du ja einfach lassen.
Du bist ja schließlich alt genug, um eigenständige Entscheidungen zu fällen 

MfG Race-Kralle


----------



## Liz301 (17. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi.
> @ Stefan Yoah
> Wenn man abgenommen hat, ist doch das Brennen in den Beinen nicht automatisch weniger geworden. Das Brennen in den Beinen lässt am Berg erst nach, wenn Muskeln und Kondition zugenommen haben. Wie viel man dabei wiegt ist zweitrangig.



wenn man aber abgenommen muss man weniger masse mit hoch schleppen und braucht so wohl auch weniger energie....deshalb ist auch rasmussen der bergfloh


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Juli 2007)

Das brennen in den Muskeln ist immer noch da, das liegt aber daran, dass ich die Berge mehr als doppelt so schnell hochfahre.
Wenn ich die in dem gleichen Tempo wie vor einem halben Jahr (2 bis 5km/h max) hochfahren würde, hätte ich auch kein brennen...

man denke an Einstein energie ist gleich masse mal geschwindigkeit zum quadrat oder so in etwa 
d.h. wenn ich die Masse verringere brauche ich auch weniger energie um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten


----------



## Herbstbeiker (17. Juli 2007)

Fragt sich nur noch wann die aktive Masse zu gering wird um die Geschwindigkeit auch bei weniger Energieaufwand zu halten. Es gibt sicher ein Optimum, das bei Abweichungen in jede Richtung nachteilig wird.
Und der Einstein meinte doch wohl Lichtgeschwindigkeit², die nicht mal ich auch nur annähernd erreiche hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Liz
Ja stimmt und das Abnehmen auf dem Bike ist auch das, was einen am Anfang schnell macht, aber trotzdem wird das Brennen nicht automatisch besser.
Wenn er in der Mitte vom Berg Schmerzen hat, die fast nicht auszuhalten sind, kommt er nicht drum herum, Muskeln und Kondition aufzubauen.
Der Schmerz setzt vielleicht später ein, aber er wird bis an sein Lebensende da sein 
Deshalb Muskeln und Kondition aufbauen und alle anderen am Berg stehen lassen.

Rasmussen ist sicher nicht nur so schnell, weil er der Dünnste ist, sondern weil er für solche Sachen super trainiert und talentiert ist.

@ Stefan Yoah
Da wurde ich etwas falsch verstanden, glaube ich. Wenn er an einem 1km langen Anstieg unerträgliche Schmerzen hat, dann Muskeln und Kondition aufbaut und den Anstieg nach einem halben Jahr wieder hochfährt, kann es sehr gut sein, dass er da schmerzfrei hochkommt und noch schneller ist.

Rein vom Kopf her wird ein Berg flacher und kürzer, wenn der Trainingszustand besser wird. Zumindest finde ich das so.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Ikosa (17. Juli 2007)

...von was für Bergen redet Ihr eigentlich? 100hm, 150hm, 200hm oder gar 500hm?...


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2007)

ich rede schon von 10 hm.....hehehe aber eigentlich eher...


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. Juli 2007)

Das mit den Beinen geht vorbei, hatte ich auch am Anfang (und ich hab von Natur aus sehr "massive" Oberschenkel). Mittlerweile - nach 3 Monaten 1-5x Biken (je nach Wetter) pro Woche hab ich mit meinen Beinen überhaupt kein Problem mehr, nur der Rest vom Körper ist manchmal doch ganz schön geschafft - höchster Anstieg am Stück waren bei mir jetzt 250-300HM, dann hatte ich - sagen wir mal "keine Lust mehr"  

Das Problem bei mir ist halt: Der Wald ist oben - unten gibt's nur Asphalt , d.h. jedes Mal wenn ich fahren will, muss ich erstmal nen 1km langen, relativ steilen Aufstieg (ca. 130HM) packen um überhaupt in den Wald zu kommen. Die ersten Male wars ne Qual, mittlerweile fahr ich 2-3 Gänge höher und hab weniger zu kämpfen, die letzten paar Male wars sogar fast schon locker - dann fängt's auch an Spaß zu machen und die es kostet weniger Überwindung, sich in den Sattel zu schwingen und schnurstracks auf den Berg (naja, in Wirklichkeit isses immer noch ein Hügel...) zuzuradeln.

P.S: 1,74m, 77kg - waren aber schonmal 96 vor ca. 4 Jahren - die meisten Kilos hab ich aber durch FDH, das Ausziehen bei Mami und meinen Zahnarzt (nach Weisheitszahn-Entfernung ne Woche Suppe -> -8kg!) verloren - und da hatte ich nichtmal Hunger. Allerdings hab ich da gemerkt, dass ich wohl recht schnell abnehme und will jetzt mal die nächste (letzte) Stufe in Angriff nehmen. Bei 68-70kg müsste mein Optimalgewicht liegen und das will ich bis Jahresende haben...


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2007)

juhu - 2 kg weniger ! (101kg aber immer noch 30 jahre  )
morgens und abends vollkornbrot, mittags nur einen (großen) teller "mitagessen" und viel biken.
gestern waren es morgens und abends jeweils 20 km. 
das einzige was ich mir zwischendurch mal gönne sind salinos von haribo, da lakritz ja kein fett hat und beim abnehmen sogar förderlich ?! sein soll. 

gruß


----------



## Ikosa (18. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ... kein fett hat und beim abnehmen sogar förderlich ?! sein soll.
> 
> gruß




...warum redet Ihr immer von Fett. Fett ist nicht das primäre Problem. kcal sind das Problem. Natürlich hat Fett 800-900 kcal pro 100 g. Allerdings haben Nudeln 300-380 kcal pro 100 g.

Und beim Abnehmen ist nur eines förderlich: eine negative Energiebilanz!


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (18. Juli 2007)

Hm muss ich mir nachher mal genauer Durchlesen scheint intressant zu sein


----------



## PhyrePh0X (18. Juli 2007)

natürlich ist Fett nicht das primäre Problem. Dass Nudeln auch jede menge kcal haben sollte wohl bekannt sein. Die negative Energiebilanz ebenso. Aber man kann sich selbst viel besser "belohnen" mit "fettfreien" Leckerlies als mit nem Topf Nudeln, mal eben so zwischendurch.
Und ja, ich weiss, mit dem Belohnen ist das so eine Sache. Aber wer auf JEDE Süssigkeit verzichtet wird vielleicht am Ende schneller schlank, versauert aber innerlich


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2007)

sehe ich auch so. klar kommt es auf nicht nur aufs fettfreie an.
aber jemand der seine ernährung vollkommen umstellen muß, ( so wie ich )
sollte nicht auf kleine belohnungen zwischendurch verzichten.
habe ja vorhin beschrieben das ich morgens und abends vollkornbrot esse etc..

sonst waren es morgens 3-4 brötchen mit allem was richtig fett macht, mittags ein sehr sahnehaltiges mittagessen ( 2-3 portionen ), zwischendurch massig anders fettes und kalorienhaltiges, abends nochmal warm ( meine frau ist schichtlerin ) und ab ca. 19.00 / 20.00 uhr den ganzen süßkram.

und wenn ich jetzt noch auf z.b. lakritz verzichte - höre ich bald auf mit meiner ernährungsumstellung. von daher bin ich schon stolz  auf meine ersten 2 kilo und die DRASTISCHE umstellung. hinzu kommt das ich ja locker 10 jahre KEINEN sport betrieben habe - und nun fast täglich.


----------



## Liz301 (18. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ... und beim abnehmen sogar förderlich ?! sein soll.
> 
> gruß



wahrscheinlich darauf bezogen das es, sollte man lust auf was süßes haben, besser ist als schoki, weil weniger kcal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2007)

hier lest mal das :

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/2000/07/04/121a0104.asp

also eher ein app. zügler und da ich schon nen sohn habe, wirds mir nicht schaden. besser als alle anderen süßen sachen.

gruß

daniel


----------



## Boardercrime (18. Juli 2007)

"Lakritz senkt den Testosteronspiegel"
Wär gar nicht schlecht da hätte ich mehr Zeit fürs Biken


----------



## Ikosa (18. Juli 2007)

Lakritz: 376 kcal/100g ist ne ganze Menge

Es geht nicht darum, auf alles zu verzichten, es geht darum, dass das Bewusstsein etwas anderes sagt als die tatsächlich zugeführte Menge an Kalorien.

Dass Du Vollkornbrot ißt, ist ja schön, aber es kommt auf die Menge an, denn Vollkornbrot hat auch bei 100g ca. 200 kcal, und das ohne Belag.
Alternativ kann man beispielsweise abends auf Pellkartoffeln umstellen, denn diese haben nur 70 kcal/100g. Also ein echter Sattmacher ohne viel kcal...

Um ein Gefühl für Ernährung , und auch für die tatsächlich zugeführte kcal-Menge zu bekommen, ist es sinnvoll einmal aufzuschreiben, was man so alles zu sich nimmt. Denn auch Salat, Obst, Gemüse etc. sind nicht ohne.

...Kalorientabelle...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Juli 2007)

So ich hab mir vorgenommen diesen Monat nicht mehr abzunehmen, lieber Muskeln aufbauen, mein bike ist kapott...


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2007)

@ ikosa

du hast recht. jedoch mußt du das mal von meiner seite aus sehen. hast du gelesen was ich sonst so in mich reingeschaufelt habe ?!? :kotz: 

da sollte die umstellung vieleicht nicht ganz sooo drastisch ausfallen - 
oder meinst du nicht ?

ich habe mit 16 angefangen diäten zu machen - bis ich ca. 20 war.
hat immer geklappt aber nach spätestens 2 monaten hab ichs wieder sein gelassen und dann stetig zugenommen. weils mir einfach zu einseitig war und weil ichs ohne sport getan habe.

so wie ichs nun mache, sollte mal ein guter anfang sein und so kann ich mir es auch längerfristig vorstellen.

und ich liebe pellkartoffeln - aber nicht pur !!!  


ps: ICH LIEBE ESSEN UND KOCHEN IST MEIN HOBBY.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
@ Ikosa
An sich hast du natürlich Recht, die Energiebilanz entscheidet übers Abnehmen oder Zunehmen.
Bei der Sache mit dem Fett bin ich aber nicht ganz auf deiner Seite. Man sollte Fett trotz negativer Energiebilanz nicht in Massen zu sich nehmen. Es geht nicht nur darum, abzunehmen, es geht ja auch darum, gesund zu bleiben.
Zu viel Fett ist sicher nicht gesund. Richtig dosiert ist es für den Körper wichtig, in zu großen Mengen schadet es ihm. Also nicht ganz drauf verzichten. Auch wenn viele Leute mit weniger Fett wesentlich gesünder leben würden.

@ Thunder.
Du postest das, was ich in Worte habe fassen können 
Genau das meinte ich. Man versagt am Berg, kommt später wieder und fliegt ihn rauf ohne wirklich harte Schmerzen zu haben.

@ Alle
Wenn ein Berg mit 70-100hm richtig knackig ist, tut auch der schon richtig weh. Vor allem wenn man in den flacheren Stück noch mehr Druck macht und sich so nicht richtig erholt.
Das war so die Größenordnung von der ich gesprochen habe.
Ein Berg mit mehr Hm ist aber sicher nicht einfacher zu fahren.

Wie viele Hm der Berg hat ist ja egal.
Es ging ja darum, dass einer am Berg versagt und wissen will, wie er ihn hochkommt, ohne sich so richtig quälen zu müssen. Das kann ja schon bei 20hm anfangen

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2007)

> Wie viele Hm der Berg hat ist ja egal.
> Es ging ja darum, dass einer am Berg versagt und wissen will, wie er ihn hochkommt, ohne sich so richtig quälen zu müssen. Das kann ja schon bei 20hm anfangen



genau


----------



## Boardercrime (19. Juli 2007)

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%

Viel hat sich nicht getan, die anvisierten 83 KG und BU 85cm hab ich leider nicht erreicht. Schuld waren die Grillabende.


----------



## Manuel79 (20. Juli 2007)

Bei mir ist momentan auch Ebe.... tut sich nichts. Aber man kann ja auch nicht erwarten, das sich jeden Tag was tut. Ohne Leistung, kein Erfolg! ;-)

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2007)

Ja richtig, keine Leistung, kein Erfolg. So ist das Leben.
Ich habe morgen ein Rennen und am übernächsten WE ein 24h-Rennen.
Ich habe ja aufgehört mich jeden Tag zu wiegen, aber ich denke, dass dürfte reichen, um wenigstens ein bisschen abzunehmen 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (23. Juli 2007)

Bei mir ist das Problem, das durch den permanenten Regen bzw. durch die Regengüsse am Abend Biken nicht sonderlich Spass macht. Ich bin auch nicht gerade jemand, der sich bei Blitz, Donner und Regenströmen gerne aufs Rad schwinkt. Daher versuche ich lediglich durch meine Ernährung auf die negative Energiebilanz zu kommen. Zusätzlich dazu kommen noch Firmen- Kick-offs, Abteilungsfeiern (Sommerzeit) etc. Aber das geht auch.... trinke zwei Bier am Abend und anschließend nur noch Wasser mit Gas. Aber dadurch halte ich eben nur noch mein Gewicht... ab einer gewissen Gewichtsgrenze wird es mit dem Abnehmen ohne Sport recht schwierig. Naja, kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Wichtig ist daher das Gewicht halten, ein wenig Krafttraining zu Hause und manche Mahlzeit eben durch einen Obst- und Gemüsecoctail ersetzen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Juli 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem, das durch den permanenten Regen bzw. durch die Regengüsse am Abend Biken nicht sonderlich Spass macht. Ich bin auch nicht gerade jemand, der sich bei Blitz, Donner und Regenströmen gerne aufs Rad schwinkt. Daher versuche ich lediglich durch meine Ernährung auf die negative Energiebilanz zu kommen. Zusätzlich dazu kommen noch Firmen- Kick-offs, Abteilungsfeiern (Sommerzeit) etc. Aber das geht auch.... trinke zwei Bier am Abend und anschließend nur noch Wasser mit Gas. Aber dadurch halte ich eben nur noch mein Gewicht... ab einer gewissen Gewichtsgrenze wird es mit dem Abnehmen ohne Sport recht schwierig. Naja, kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Wichtig ist daher das Gewicht halten, ein wenig Krafttraining zu Hause und manche Mahlzeit eben durch einen Obst- und Gemüsecoctail ersetzen.



Viel Kraft Trainig! Durch den Muskelwachserrei wirste auch nicht schwerer sofern du eine negertive Energie Bilanz hasst...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Manuel,
hast du es schon mal auf einem Heimtrainer probiert?
Darauf zu fahren ist zwar auch nicht lustig, aber es bringt schon ein bisschen was.
Man kann ja auch, je nach dem, einen MTB-Sattel, -Lenker da dran machen.
Dann tut es auch am Hintern nicht ganz so weh.
Das ist, neben Alternativsportarten, alles, was ich dir zu diesem Thema anbieten kann.

Das ist immer noch besser als Hungern

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## ROW DY-1 (23. Juli 2007)

Moin

@Stefan_Yoah



> Viel Kraft Trainig! Durch den Muskelwachserrei wirste auch nicht schwerer sofern du eine negertive Energie Bilanz hasst...



Mit einer negativen Energiebilanz, Muskeln aufzubauen ist aber schwerer und braucht noch mehr, eine gute Ernährung. 


Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Juli 2007)

Es hat nie einer gesagt das es einfach wird bzw. ist  

Laut meinem Hausartzt kann man sogar abnehmen und Muskelzuwachs bekommen, dann muss man aber sehr viel Eiweiß verspeisen...
Ich schaffe es nur die Muskeln ohne groß Ab- und Zuehmen aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (23. Juli 2007)

Naja, zum Muskeltraining muss ich mich mittlerweile irgendwie zwingen (wenn ich überlege, das ich 5 Jahre im Studio war.... ), mache es aber bei so einem Wetter dreimal die woche für 2 Stunden. Habe da so eine Heimmukibude.. .

Das mit dem Hometrainer habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, für die richtig miesen Tage im Winter, obwohl ich eigentlich durchfahren will. Will mal schauen, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, mein MTB in einen Hometrainer zu integrieren... habt ihr nen Tipp?


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin echt zufrieden !

Bin nun auf 99 von 103 und habe meine Verkümmerten Ober/Unterschenkelmuskeln wieder reaktiviert.
Glaube sogar unter meiner Plautze so etwas ähnliches wie Bauchmuskeln zu spüren ?!? 

Denke aber nur adipöse Neueinsteiger haben da Erfolge zu verbuchen, was Muskeln und Gewichtsreduktion angeht ?!

Aber das mit meiner Ernährungsumstellung ist schon nicht einfach. 
Habe mir mal das SIS Programm zueigen gemacht.
Morgens kein Eiweiß (also minimal - ganz ohne geht ja nicht ), mittags normal mit wenig Fett und abends keine KH !  Also Biken nur ab 15.00 Uhr, sonst wirds ja nix mit dem Muskalaufbau.  Es läuft echt Super. 

Werde das nun schön so weiter durchziehen. Mal abwarten wie es auf Dauer wird.
Hoffentlich heilt mein Unterschenkel bald wieder.....Sch**ß Zerrung.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2007)

Hi.
Ja, ist echt bitter, wenn man im Kalender sieht, es ist Juli und man muss auf den Hometrainer, weil das Wetter mit Sommerwetter nix zu tun hat.
Da muss man dann aber durch.
@ Manuel
Du kannst dir eine Rolle besorgen. Da musst du dann dein Hinterrad ausbauen, ein neues, dünneres Hinterrad einbauen und dann kannst du dein MTB auch in der Wohnung fahren.
Es kann aber auch echt schon helfen, wenn du den Sattel und evtl. auch den Lenker tauschst.
Das fühlt sich dann fast so an wie dein eigenes MTB und ist vielleicht auch noch günstiger.

Was so eine Rolle kostet, weiß ich nicht.
Kannst ja mal in den zahlreichen Katalogen danach gucken.
Das ist die einzige Alternative, die ich für Schönwetter-Fahrer anbieten kann, die keine Lust auf Hometrainer.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## ROW DY-1 (24. Juli 2007)

Moin

@Nickensen



> Morgens kein Eiweiß (also minimal - ganz ohne geht ja nicht )



Gibt es einen besonderen Grund dafür ?

Bei mir beginnt der Tag mit 250g Magerquark (ca. 30g Eiweiß). Ich war der Meinung, das Eiweiß gleichmässig über den Tag verteilt, zu sich genommen werden soll.


Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

Moin Row-dy

Auch wenn nun einige lachen, aber SIS heißt : Schlank im Schlaf  

Also, die Insulin-Trennkost (isses nämlich) basiert auf 2 Theorien. Die der Trennkost und die des Glyx.
Sprich verzehr von gemischten Speisen (Kohlenhydrate KH und Eiweiss EW) ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen, da der Körper sich mit der Verarbeitung schwer tut. Deswegen, KH u. EW für unterschiedliche Mahzeiten aufteilen.
Glyx: durch die Zufuhr von langsamen KH den Insulinspiegel so lange wie möglich niedrig zu halten.

Das heißt : ( Quelle SiWa von Abnehmen.com )

_Morgens: Kh pur (keine Milchprodukte) um die kH-Speicher aufzufüllen. Am besten natürlich die "guten" Kh's also Vollkornbrot, Müsli, etc. Lt. Dr. Pape gehen aber auch Brötchen, Toast, etc. Ich aber würde Vollkornbrot empfeheln, um den Glyx nicht zu sehr ansteigen zu lassen. Und das ganze in Mengen. Bei einem BMI bis 25 darfst Du 75 gr. KH essen, das entspricht 3 Scheiben Brot.

Mittags: Mischkosten KH u. EW können gemeinsam gespeisst werden. Hier gäbe es noch die Klassifizierung von Ackerbauer (AB) und Normade (N). Das würde bedeuten, ob du, bzw. besser dein Körper, gut mit der Mischung KH u. EW umgehen kann oder nicht. Die Klassifizierung müsstest Du über das Buch vornehmen - ist zu lange zum erklären.

Abends: Nur Eiweis, das benötigt der Körper um im Schlaf sich zu regenerieren, etc. Pro Nacht könnte man, bei richtiger Ernährung bis zu 70 gr Fett verbrennen.

Zwischen den Mahlzeiten keine Mahlzeiten (auch kein Obst, etc.) und immer 5 h Stunden Pause - damit der Insulinspiegel nicht dauernd am schwanken ist.

_
Hier noch mal genauer : http://www.insulean.de/index.php?id=8

Ich mache das nun seit knapp ner Woche + massig biken und habe 4 Kg abgenommen. Ich finde damit kann man ne Weile gut leben. Will es solange durchziehen bis ich mein Wunschgewicht habe und dann "normal" weiteressen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2007)

Hi.
@ Nickensen
Schlank im Schlaf?
Na dann Gute Nacht.
Sicher ist es so, dass der Körper in der Nacht die Fettreserven anzapft, aber das tut er auch, wenn du dich nicht an die Glyx- und SIS-Regeln und all den Käse hältst. 
Für das Abnehmen ist, wie schon so oft beschrieben, nur die negative Energiebilanz wichtig.
Du hast also nicht abgenommen, weil du die Inhaltsstoffe der Nahrung immer fleißig getrennt hast, sondern nur, weil du mehr Energie verbraucht hast als du zu dir genommen hast.

Danach willst du wieder normal weiter essen? Kann man das normal auch durch wie früher ersetzen?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

der war gut kralle  

neeeee, nich wie früher - wie ein normaler Mensch - nicht wieder fressen wie ein   
Schw*** !

Ich achte schon seeeeehr auf die negative Energiebilanz, aber a) gehts so etwas schneller und b) BEI DEM SCH***ß WETTER AM NIEDERRHEIN HAUT DAS NICHT JEDEN TAG HIN MIT DEM BIKEN.
Und da ich i.M. nicht ins Fitness Studio gehen will ( negative Geldbilanz  )
hänge ich mit meinem 2 1/2 jährigem in der Bude rum. Das ist zwar Stress pur - aber man kriegt da seine Probleme mit der negativen.......

Nur deshalb noch zusätzlich SIS.
Verstehe aber deine Vorbehalte vollkommen. (Muß ich hier eigentlich "deine" groß schreiben ???? )

gruß

Daniel


----------



## Boardercrime (24. Juli 2007)

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU:85.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2007)

Hi
Dass du dann nicht wieder isst wie früher, ist ja beruhigend.
Ich dachte schon wieder schlimmstes...

Hast du für deinen 2 1/2-Jährigen schon nach einem Bike geguckt 
Ein Profi kann schon Trails surfen, bevor er laufen kann 

Du musst halt immer die Wettervorhersagen gucken, dir da die besten Tage raussuchen und es an denen dann so krachen lassen, dass du halt immer noch genug Kcal verbrennst, um noch abzunehmen.
Wenn es nur einen Tag schön ist, kannst du dich zum Beispiel richtig verausgaben.
Wenn es mal zwei Tage schön ist, sparst du dir halt ein paar Körner für den nächsten Tag und fährst dann wieder.
Danach ist das Wetter ja eh meist wieder schlechter :-(
SUPER-SOMMER :-(

Der Spaß an der Sache ist und bleibt aber das Wichtigste,
es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung 

@ Boardercrime
GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Korgano (24. Juli 2007)

Ich hab schon wieder 3 kg zugenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

@ Bordercrime - Reschpäckt !

@Race-Kralle 

Yes - ich hab bei meinem Händler so ein Specialized-Lauflern/Kinderradmix gesehen ! ! ! Wäre sehr proud meinen Sohn mit so nem Rad auf den Trails  zu sehen. 

Werde mal ein Bild suchen...

mfG.


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

Habs gefunden :


----------



## ROW DY-1 (24. Juli 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Moin Row-dy
> 
> Auch wenn nun einige lachen, aber SIS heißt : Schlank im Schlaf
> 
> ...



Moin

Danke für die Erklärung. Mir persönlich reicht das kalo zählen schon. ;-) Aber der der Erfolg ist ja vorhanden und nur das zählt.

Das einzige was bei Dir fehlt ist das Krafttraining, um deine Muskeln zu erhalten.

Nur mit Radfahren, baut man keine Muskeln auf oder erhält sie.

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2007)

Wenn da nicht dieser elende Schweinehund wäre.......
muß nur die Hantelbank im Keller aufbauen.....
argggghhhhh


----------



## Boardercrime (25. Juli 2007)

Wow, hätte auch gerne Platz für ne Hantelbank.
Bin froh wenn ich mein Bike im Keller unterbringen kann..


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Juli 2007)

Juhu!!!! Es sollen wieder zwei Tage Sonnenschein werden. Für heute gleich mal meinem Chef klar gemacht, das ich nicht lange kann.... habe bei Scheisswetter genug Überstunden gemacht. Morgen habe ich eh frei. Wollte eigentlich mit einem Freund nach Willingen biken, aber das Wetter wird zum We wieder schlechter. Irgendwie nicht wirklich ein Wetter zu sporteln. Da hilft auch nicht mehr "36 Grad" von 2Raumwohnung... . 

Aber die beiden Tage geb' ichs mir richtig!!! Und wenn am Freitag die Waden bluten....  

Manuel


----------



## GodFlesh (25. Juli 2007)

Oho, lustiger Thread hier, schade, dass ich das Forum erst jetzt entdeckt habe 

Also mir erging es folgendermaÃen:
Es fing damit an, dass ich nie besonders schlank war und Sport bei mir eher unter die Kategorie "Mord" fiel 
Trotzdem faszinierte mich das Fahrrad schon immer irgendwie und trotzdem ich eigentlich nie Lust hatte damit zu fahren, schraubte ich immer leidenschaftlich daran rum und hatte einfach SpaÃ an der Technik. Dabei wurde ich leider immer fetter und fetter und als mich dann letztes Jahr im Februar meine Freundin verlieÃ (nach 4 1/2 Jahren) futterte ich nur noch wahllos in mich hinein und zwar so, dass mir frÃ¼h noch schlecht vom Vorabend war 
Dabei erreichte ich letztes Jahr im September dann meinen Gewichtszenit von guten 120 kg bei 1,85 m KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und 24 Jahren. Das macht einen mehr als beachtlichen BMI von 35 ... eigentlich Wahnsinn !! Weniger zu Essen wurde von einem Tag auf den anderen verschoben und von einer Woche auf die andere, Bewegung hatte ich nur vom Schreibtisch zum KÃ¼hlschrank oder zur HaustÃ¼re, um die Pizza in Empfang zu nehmen. An manchen Tagen schaffte ich es dann sogar mal bis zur DÃ¶nerbude auf der anderen StraÃenseite  Alles in allem also ein mehr als erbÃ¤rmlicher Zustand, der mich wahrscheinlich schnell unter die Erde gebracht hÃ¤tte.
GlÃ¼cklicherweise habe ich einen guten Kumpel, der ebenfalls meinte, er hÃ¤tte in paar Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen (wobei ich das bei ihm eigentlich nicht finde, aber er hat halt so einen leichten Bauchansatz und war der festen Ãberzeugung, der mÃ¼sse weg ... OK wenn er meint  ). Jedenfalls fassten wir den Entschluss uns bei Weight-Watchers anzumelden und taten dieses noch am gleichen Tag. Das war wie gesagt letztes Jahr im September. Von da an ging das Abnehmen wie geschmiert, plÃ¶tzlich konnte ich sogar weniger essen, als ich eigentlich gedurft hÃ¤tte. Unglaublich. Erfolge hatte ich auch sehr gute. Oftmals ging mehr als ein Kilo pro Woche runter und nun bin ich mittlerweile bei 81 Kg. Jedoch geht nun alles sehr sehr schleppend voran. In den letzten Monaten habe ich kaum mehr abgenommen und hin und wieder sogar eine kleine Zunahme in Kauf nehmen mÃ¼ssen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es mir immer schwerer fÃ¤llt mich an das Programm zu halten. Zuviele Verlockungen bietet das Leben und ich ess nunmal sehr sehr gern, sowohl Herzhaftes als auch SÃ¼Ães. Dazu kommt, dass ich mich wohl leider auch mehr und mehr falsch ernÃ¤hrt habe. Ich habe mir eingebildet, dass man viele Kohlenhydrate essen muss und das dann auch getan ... Ergebnis : nur noch Hunger. GlÃ¼cklicherweise habe ich dann diesen Thread hier entdeckt und hier stehen ja schon so einige gute Tipps drin und auch gute Links, wo man sich gut einen anlesen kann.
Also komme ich nun mal zu meinen Zielen fÃ¼r den Rest des Jahres ...
Ich mÃ¶chte zuersteinmal meinen KÃ¶rperfettanteil noch weiter reduzieren. Vom Gewicht her bin ich zwar schon einigermaÃen zufrieden (UrsprÃ¼ngliches Ziel waren 80 Kg) und mein momentaner BMI von 23,7 geht schÃ¤tzungsweise in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass er letztes Jahr noch bei 35 lag.
Damit hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich mein nÃ¤chstes Ziel zusammen: Muskelaufbau. Durch Reduktion von KÃ¶rperfett bei gleichbleibender Masse sollten ja zwangslÃ¤ufig Muskeln entstehen.
Und mein drittes (mir auch sehr wichtiges) Ziel : Ich mÃ¶chte auf dem Bike fit werden um auch mal wirklich was von der mich so faszinierenden Bike-Technik zu haben 
Erreichen mÃ¶chte ich diese Ziele einmal durch viel Biken, Krafttraining im Fitnessstudio und kalorienbewusste ErnÃ¤hrung.
Biken mÃ¶chte ich vor allem im Grundlagenbereich, da mir das schÃ¤tzungsweise die meiste Motivation bringt (Was nÃ¼tzt es einem, wenn man sich restlos auspowert und nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr kann ?!? Wie groÃ ist dann die Chance bald wieder aufs Bike zu steigen ?!?).
Im Studio trainiere ich dann hauptsÃ¤chlich den OberkÃ¶rper. Ich denke die Beinmuskulatur wird durch das Biken ausreichend trainiert ... zumindest fÃ¼r meine Zwecke ausreichend. Worauf ich baue ist, dass durch mehr Muskelmasse der Grundumsatz steigt, was dann umso stÃ¤rker zu Lasten der FettpÃ¶lsterchen geht. AuÃerdem sieht ein gut trainierter KÃ¶rper meiner Meinung nach auch einfach besser aus, vor allem wo nach 39 Kg Abnahme in weniger als einem Jahr bei mir eh alles ziemlich schlaff ist -_-
Naja und bei der ErnÃ¤hrung werde ich wohl weiterhin auf das Weight-Watchers Konzept setzen, da ich das Flex-Points-System jetzt weitestgehend verinnerlicht habe und damit ganz gut abschÃ¤tzen kann, welche Lebensmittel mir was bringen. Jedoch mÃ¶chte ich versuchen weniger Kohlenhydrate, dafÃ¼r aber mehr Proteine/Fette zu mir zu nehmen. Damit ich mich in der Gesamtmenge nicht verkalkuliere bleibe ich besser bei den Points. Zu den Treffen werde ich allerdings nicht mehr gehen. 44â¬ im Monat sind einfach eine Menge Holz und da nun 39â¬ / Monat fÃ¼rs Studio draufgehen denke ich muss man schon PrioritÃ¤ten setzen.
Zeitlich mÃ¶chte ich mich da jetzt allerdings nicht unter Druck setzen. Ich muss einfach sehen, wie es voran geht.
Jedenfalls habe ich mir vorgenommen jetzt auch regelmÃ¤Ãig hier in den Thread reinzuschauen, um evtl. noch die eine oder andere nÃ¼tzliche Information erfassen zu kÃ¶nnen 
Vieleicht gibt es von mir ja auch irgendwann mal Erfolge zu berichten, wobei das natÃ¼rlich schwer fÃ¤llt, wenn man an seinem KÃ¶rpergewicht nicht mehr allzuviel Ã¤ndern mÃ¶chte. So kann man die Erfolge ja nicht wirklich in Zahlen fassen. NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnte man den KÃ¶rperfettanteil heranziehen, jedoch halte ich von der Bestimmung mittels KÃ¶rperfettwaage mal rein gar nichts. Soweit ich informiert bin bedienen sich diese Waagen ja des Prinzips der Widerstandsmessung unter Annahme, dass Fettgewebe einen geringeren Leitwert hat als Muskelgewebe. Jedoch gibt es in dieser Messung einfach zuviele Variablen, die man nur schwer bzw. gar nicht beeinflussen kann. Man kann einfach den Test machen und trockenen FuÃes auf eine solche Waage steigen, sich den Wert merken und danach mal mit nassen FÃ¼Ãen heraufsteigen. SpÃ¤testens da wird man sehen, dass eine Hellseherin das mindestens genauso gut schÃ¤tzen kann  Man kann das einfach nicht wirklich beeinflussen, es hÃ¤ngt ja vom Hauttyp, vom Hautzustand und was weiÃ ich nicht was fÃ¼r Sachen ab, welchen Leitwert man der Waage gerade bietet 
Najut, denn werd ich jetzt mal wieder zusehen, dass ich mir Mittag keine Nudeln koche und meinen Snakebite von heute frÃ¼h flicken 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
BjÃ¶rn


edit: omg hab ich jetzt viel geschrieben ... sorry schonmal dafÃ¼r


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2007)

kein problem, 
hier die kurzfassung: 

_Oho, lustiger Thread hier, schade, dass ich das Forum erst jetzt entdeckt habe  

Glücklicherweise habe ich einen guten Kumpel. plötzlich konnte ich sogar weniger essen. Unglaublich. Erfolge hatte ich auch sehr gute. Ich muss dazu sagen, wo man sich gut einen anlesen kann. Vom Gewicht her bin ich zwar schon einigermaßen zufrieden (Ursprüngliches Ziel waren 80 Kg) und mein momentaner BMI von 23,7 geht schätzungsweise in Ordnung. Erreichen möchte ich diese Ziele einmal. Ich muss einfach sehen. wobei das natürlich schwer fällt. Natürlich könnte man den Körperfettanteil heranziehen, welchen Leitwert man der Waage gerade bietet.  Najut. 

Viele Grüße
Björn

edit: omg_


----------



## pisskopp (25. Juli 2007)

Zitat GodFlesh
"Jedenfalls habe ich mir vorgenommen jetzt auch regelmäßig hier in den Thread reinzuschauen, um evtl. noch die eine oder andere nützliche Information erfassen zu können 
"

Bestimmt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodFlesh (25. Juli 2007)

@ dubbel & pisskopp :
Was wollt ihr mit diesen Posts sagen ? Verstehe vor allem nicht so ganz, was es bringt gewisse Teile meines Posts zu quoten und sie damit komplett aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen. Ist imo jedenfalls nicht so sehr die nette Art und Weise.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2007)

Hi.
@ Björn
Erstmal natürlich Glückwunsch.
Die letzten Kilos sind die schwersten, ja? Das Problem ist jetzt, dass der Winter mild (fahrbar) war, aber der Sommer keiner ist, stimmts?
Ist doch egal. Du bist doch 24. Heißt: du hast Zeit!
Du hast jetzt in diesem Thread gelesen, wie es geht und suchst jetzt nach einer Gelegenheit, dass Gelernte anzuwenden.
Vielleicht haben wir ja noch so was wie einen Sommer oder einen ganz tollen Herbst. Dazu noch einen trockenen Winter, der nicht allzu kalt ist und dann hast du es geschafft.
Du solltest jetzt entspannen, ab und zu mal dem Drang nach Süßem nachgeben und dann wird das schon was.
Natürlich fördern 1.000 zusätzliche und vermeintlich unnütze Kalorien durch Schokolade o. ä. nicht gerade das Abnehmen, aber was solls?
Wenn der Spaß verloren geht, ist das Ziel auch in weite Ferne gerückt!
Training: Ja; Aufhören zu leben: NEIN!

Ein guter Mix aus Grundlage und Kraft macht dich fit.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man bei 3 Trainingstagen die Woche 2x Grundlage und 1xKraft trainieren sollte.
Wenn du eine gute Grundlage hast, bist du auch nicht schon nach 30 Minuten ausgepowert.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## polo (25. Juli 2007)

GodFlesh schrieb:


> @ dubbel & pisskopp :
> Was wollt ihr mit diesen Posts sagen ? Verstehe vor allem nicht so ganz, was es bringt gewisse Teile meines Posts zu quoten und sie damit komplett aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen. Ist imo jedenfalls nicht so sehr die nette Art und Weise.



da mußt du dich bei bill gates beschweren.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo GodFlesh,

nett sind hier die wenigsten, da hast du wohl noch zu wenig gelesen. Aber lass dich dadurch nicht entmutigen, - die wollen doch nur spielen...
Und sich auf Kosten anderer versuchen zu amüsieren, -vor allem beliebt wenn anonym- denk dir deinen Teil. Ich find es großartig was du geschafft hast! Solltest du beim Lesen noch nicht so weit gekommen sein, Moosburger ist eine gute Quelle für das was du vorhast.


----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2007)

@ GodFlesh - von mir auch 

Kämpfe auch gegen die Kilos, stehe aber noch am Anfang ( erst 4 Kilo ) 

Du ( ich auch  ) mußt dich erst mal an die Spielregeln hier gewöhnen......

Gruß 

Daniel


----------



## Ikosa (25. Juli 2007)

...hier sind alle nett! Aber vor dem dubbel und dem Polo müsst Ihr Euch echt in Acht nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandman78 (25. Juli 2007)

so, mal ne frage: ich hab wieder mit dem biken angefangen. wiege bei 184cm 88kg. zu viel!! ich stehe morgens um 5.45 auf, esse dann ein bis zwei vollkornbrote mit wurst und käse. an der arbeit nehme ich nur obst und joghurt zu mir. heute bin ich dann nach der arbeit eine knapp 2 stündige runde gefahren. da waren 3 knackige anstiege drinne. nach dem letzten ging dann nix mehr, hab mich wirklich nach haus schleppen müssen. habe dann erstmal eine große schüssel müsli gegessen, ich hatte so einen kohldampf!! ich hatte danach so lust auf haribo, dass ich fast ne ganze tüte verschlungen habe. aber mit der nahrung die ich zu mir genommen habe und der anstrengenden tour sollte doch so eine tüte dem fettabbau nicht entgegen wirken, schließlich befinde ich mich trotz haribo in einem kaloriendefiziet.
was sagt ihr?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Sandman
Ja, die 2h-Tour war ja schon mal super.
Die drei Anstiege kannst du aber auch rausnehmen.
Es geht darum, dass du regelmäßig und lange fährst. Also lieber die Anstiege rausnehmen und eine Stunde länger fahren (da hast du auf Dauer echt mehr von).
Dann solltest du ab und zu auch mal richtig Druck machen und ca. eine Stunde lang alles geben.
Dann wirst du auf Dauer gesehen fit und dünn.
Wenn du keine Zeit hast, mehr zu fahren, musst du sie dir entweder nehmen oder einen anderen Sport aussuchen (z. B. Laufen).
Der bietet einen höheren Kalorienumsatz als das Biken

Die Haribos könntest du aber gut weg lassen  Auch wenn Schokolade noch schlimmer ist.
Du kannst aber nach einer Tour ruhig mal einen Teller mehr Essen (je nach dem, was auf dem Teller ist).
Das gibt dir dann die Kraft für die nächste Tour am Tag danach 

Gruß
Das wird schon,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Sandman78 (25. Juli 2007)

also ich glaub an dem vorletzten anstieg hab ich schon ziemlich druck gemacht. waren knapp 7km mit teilweise sehr knackiger steigung. und es ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass ich nicht fit wäre, ich bin bis vor kurzem regelmäßig gelaufen, fahre im winter sehr viel snowboard. nur hab ich eben ein bißchen speck zu viel. und ich bin früher schon immer sehr viel fahrrad gefahren. jetzt möchte ich wieder richtig damit anfangen! 
naja, ich werd weiterhin versuchen viel obst, vollkornbrot und müsli zu essen. und natürlich täglich meine runde mit dem bike drehen. das sollte wohl helfen!


----------



## PhyrePh0X (25. Juli 2007)

und nie vergessen: viel trinken (hilft imo auch gut gegens heisshunger gefühl)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo
@ Sandman
Ach so, ich dachte du wärst blutiger Anfänger.
Wenn du fit werden willst, sind meine Tipps aber für dich echt nicht die schlechtesten.
Viel Grundlage fahren und dann ab und zu mal richtig Druck machen.
So wird man am ehesten schnell.

Ansonsten halt das Essen immer dem Fahren anpassen (viel fahren = viel Essen; wenig fahren).
Das müsste dann eigentlich zum Ziel führen.
Oft liegt der Grund für ein Übergewicht aber an den falschen Getränken. Da sollte man als erstes die Gründe für ein Übergewicht suchen.

Und dazu natürlich immer viel trinken, vor allem natürlich Wasser. Ohne Wasser geht echt gar nix.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2007)

Bin ich hier im Leistungssportler-Forum ????  
Mit 1.84m wiegst du 88 kg - ÜBERGEWICHT ???  

OH mein Gott fühle ich mich schlecht......ab heute esse ich nichts mehr und treibe 26 Stunden Sport am Tag !

gez. 

die Mastsau  (1,82m/99kg)


----------



## pongi (26. Juli 2007)

vorallem kommt es doch drauf an wie das gewciht verpackt it.

ich wieg bei 182/183 auch 84+kg. bin aber trotzdem nicht fett oder mollig.


----------



## GodFlesh (26. Juli 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> vorallem kommt es doch drauf an wie das gewciht verpackt it.
> 
> ich wieg bei 182/183 auch 84+kg. bin aber trotzdem nicht fett oder mollig.



Stimmt. Auf die Verpackung kommt es an. Bei mir ist es z.b. anders herum wie bei pongi. Ich habe 185cm und 81 Kg und fühle mich damit noch nicht ganz wohl. Das muss man wohl wirklich immer individuell sehen, obwohl der BMI bei 184/88 auch noch von Übergewicht spricht (BMI = 26). Aber BMI ist halt nicht alles, ein sehr muskulöser Körper könnte allein nach BMI auch schnell mal als übergewichtig durchgehen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mich heute Morgen gefreut, trotz Mukkitraining und festeren Arm Muskeln bin ich jetzt auf 86,9KG also nen bmi von knapp über 27 =)   wenn man bedenkt, dass der bei mir zu Anfang des Jahres noch bei 39 lag...


----------



## esox lucius (26. Juli 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute Morgen gefreut, trotz Mukkitraining und festeren Arm Muskeln bin ich jetzt auf 86,9KG also nen bmi von knapp über 27 =)   wenn man bedenkt, dass der bei mir zu Anfang des Jahres noch bei 39 lag...



RESCHPEKKT !!  

vorausgesetzt normale Körpergrösse von ca. 180 cm waren das round about 120-125 Kg ????  - kleine Frage, da ich mit dem gleichen Ausgangsgewicht zu kämpfen habe: "Wieviel km liegen zwischen aktuellen BMI 27+etwas und den alten 39 und war die Gewichtsreduktion mit Trainingsplan, oder ohne feste Zeit- und Pensumvorgaben Deinerseits??

Grüße,

Esox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Juli 2007)

178cm Körperhöhe im Januar 122,5KG , 
Trainingsplan nein, nur Ernährung umgestellt -> Kalorien und Fettreduzierend
Traingskilometer poste ich heute Abend, hab gerad meine Excelliste nicht parat, bin noch auffer Arbeit.


----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2007)

> wenn man bedenkt, dass der bei mir zu Anfang des Jahres noch bei 39 lag...



wow, ich habe bei 1,82 und 99 kg nen BMI von 29,9....wie haste das den erreicht ? FDH und biken ???

der nicht mehr adipöse ( bmi unter 30 )

Daniel


----------



## GodFlesh (26. Juli 2007)

Hast auf jeden Fall meinen Respekt Stefan. Vor allem wie schnell das ging ist ja unglaublich. Da musst du aber auch gut aufpassen, dass du da wirklich dran bleibst, bei so schnellen Abnahmen kann es ja bekanntlich schnell wieder aufwärts gehen 
Wie kommst Du denn so mit deiner Haut klar ? Bei mir ist leider gerade im Bauchbereich gar nix mehr straff, da auch ich im Endeffekt viel zu schnell abgenommen habe (39 kg in ca. 9 Monaten). Ich glaube auch kaum, dass sich das durch Krafttraining noch beheben lässt, wie groß sollen die Muskeln denn dann werden, um das wieder auszufüllen ?!?  Aber vieleicht hast du ja mehr Glück mit deiner Haut als ich.

@Nickensen: naja schau, du bist schon im zweistelligen Bereich und hast einen BMI unter 30. Das ist doch auf jeden Fall schonmal ein guter Erfolg. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, wieviel du nun schon abgenommen hast, aber die Hauptsache ist, dass der Zeiger der Waage erst mal in die richtige Richtung geht 

Ich war heute früh erst mal wieder im Studio zünftig pumpen. Ich hoffe es bringt ordentlich was. Hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gebracht.
Morgen ist dann wieder biken angesagt.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Juli 2007)

Ja, straff ist se nicht 
Aber ich hoffe mal das es, wenn ich noch so 8 Kg abgenommen hab wenigstens dünner wird, hab ja immer noch Fett am Bauch  
Kennt wer den Tricks um die Haut ohne OP zu straffen???


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Juli 2007)

So hier meine angekündigten Trainingskilometer:
Monat--Kilometer-Stunden--Höhenmeter-Gewicht
Januar--285,49-----25--------1500------122,5
Februar-633,6-----51,05------4500-------118
März----607,5-----45,95------4442-------112
April----635,28----53,24------9163-------106,8
Mai-----449,66----35,19------6295------102,7
Juni----572,45-----39,7-------6278-------96,1
Juli-----455,14-----31,9-------3853------90,7
Bilanz--3639,12----282,03-----36031___ - 31,8


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
@ Stefan_Yoah
Erstmal Respekt! Die km-Zahl ist echt beeindruckend.
Bin jetzt so bei ca. 2.400km und habe dabei 11kg verloren.

Tricks habe ich nur folgende:
Gar nicht erst zunehmen,
in jungen Jahren abnehmen (bis ca. 16),
Sport machen,
Arzt fragen.

Man kann die Hautlappen aber auch so hinnehmen und als Dokument aufführen, dass man stark abgenommen hat. Seid doch stolz drauf.
Ganz im Ernst.
Sicher ist das nicht so schön, aber was solls?

Nehmt es locker,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. Juli 2007)

Danke für die ganzen Komplimente aber ich bin noch nicht zufrieden   da sind noch ganze 8,9KG die weg müssen
 man muss aber auch bedenken das überflüssige Haut überflüssiges Gewicht ist, welches man Berghoch schleppen, Bergrunter bremsen und über Trails balancieren muss


----------



## GodFlesh (26. Juli 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> [...]
> 
> Man kann die Hautlappen aber auch so hinnehmen und als Dokument aufführen, dass man stark abgenommen hat. Seid doch stolz drauf.
> ...




Hast zwar im Grunde genommen recht, allerdings sind solche schlaffen Hautlappen im Schwimmbad nicht wirklich angenehmer als 120kg auf den Rippen 
Aber naja, außer am Bauch kann man das glaube noch einigermaßen in den Griff kriegen. Vieleicht wird es ja im Laufe der Zeit auch besser, ich weiß es nicht. Hat irgendjemand schonmal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, ob die Haut irgendwann mal merkt, dass sie zuviel ist ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2007)

Hi.
Die Haut vergisst nix.
Auch nicht, dass sie mal einen großen Körper umhüllt hat.
Also wie schon gesagt, gibt es höchstens in jungen Jahren (Wachstumsphase) die Chance, dass sie sich wieder etwas zurückbildet (auch je nach dem, wie viel Haut man nun zu viel hat)
Zumindest auf dem Weg, auf dem nicht durch OP oder Sport nachhilft.

Wie viel Sport dann da bewegen kann, weiß ich nicht.
Wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten. Ich glaube, man muss sich dann einfach damit abfinden oder sich operieren lassen. Ich wüsste zumindest keinen anderen Weg mehr.

Das wichtigste ist doch, dass man abgenommen hat und seinem Körper nicht weiter schadet.
Wenn eine schlechte Schwimmbad-Performance der einzige Nachteil ist, ist das doch wohl kein Argument dafür, als dicker dick zu bleiben, oder?

Außerdem: Das sieht doch immer noch 1.000mal besser aus als so ein richtiger Dicker, bei dem die Badehose komplett im Körper verschwindet, oder nicht?
Außerdem ist der Bauch doch nicht das einzige, was im Schwimmbad beachtet wird, oder etwa doch?
Wenn man einen ganz toll trainierten restlichen Körper hat (tolle Waden, ein super Oberschenkel,), wird man schon nicht ausgelacht oder so.
Also ganz im Ernst.
Außerdem ist das im Wasser eh nicht zu sehen 

Das ist zwar nicht wirklich schön, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, und auch nicht erstrebenswert. Aber ich denke schon dass man damit leben kann, wenn man es geschafft hat, soviel abzunehmen.

Soviel Selbstvertrauen sollte man im Leben schon mitbringen,
es gibt echt schlimmeres,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (27. Juli 2007)

GodFlesh schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schonmal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, ob die Haut irgendwann mal merkt, dass sie zuviel ist ?



Also ich selbst kann dazu nicht viel sagen, aber im Grunde ist das Problem aehnlich gelagert, wie bei Frauen nach der Entbindung. Die Gewichtszunahme an der entsprechenden Problemzohne ist ja mitunter beachtlich. Ich wuerde mich also fuer entsprechene Cremes/Oels und fuer Uebungen fuer den Bauch/Beckenbodenbereich interessieren. Ansonsten sind wir Maenner und keine Memmen


----------



## Manuel79 (27. Juli 2007)

Wenn man mit Hautlappen zu kämpfen hat, kann ich einige verstehen, die sich damit nicht wohlfühlen. Je nachdem, wie groß die Hautlappen sind. Wenn es denjenigen sehr stört, würde ich definitiv einen entsprechenden Arzt (keinen Allgemeinmediziner, sondern Hautarzt oder Sportmediziner, eben jemand, der sich mit sowas auskennt) aufsuchen und gezielten Rat suchen. Ich für mich hätte mit Hautlappen enorme Probleme, weil es für mich einfach nicht aussieht... was allerdings nicht heißt, das ich Menschen, die welche haben, belächle oder meide. Ich an mir selber kann sie nicht haben. Daher habe ich immer maximal 10 kg Übergewicht akzeptiert... alles was drüber lag, musste mit Gewalt runter (mit Sport). Momentan wiege ich bei einer Größe von 183 cm ungefähr 87 kg und möchte noch auf 83 kg runter. Weniger finde ich nicht mehr schön, außerdem muss an einem Mann auch was dran sein. Wenn eine Frau, obwohl schlank, mehr "Körper" in den Raum stellt, als der Mann... geht nicht. 

Gegen lockere Haut und Fleisch hilft meines Erachtens nach nur Sport, um die hängende Haut mit Muskeln aufzufüllen. Da Muskeln wachsen und größer werden, sollte bei effektivem Training über längeren Zeitraum ein guter Erfolg eintreten. Fragt doch mal Dubbel... der scheint da am Meisten Kenntnisse über Ernährung und Sport etc. zu haben. Zumindestens waren seine Postings immer sehr gezielt und verständlich?

Ansonsten wirklich zum Arzt gehen!

Mann muss es doch einfach mal so sehen: Wer sieht nicht gerne schlanke Körper?

Ansonsten: Respekt!! An alle die es soweit geschafft haben!!! Damit habt ihr die größten Schritte hinter euch gebracht! Der Rest kommt auch noch!


----------



## olafmaulaff (28. Juli 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ja, straff ist se nicht
> 
> Kennt wer den Tricks um die Haut ohne OP zu straffen???



Bester Trick: Weiter dranbleiben. Körperfettanteil reduzieren. Der Rückgang der Haut kommt schon, dauert aber (ca. 1 Jahr). Männer sind da besser dran als Frauen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Juli 2007)

So, hab wieder nen bissel zugenommen BMI 28 ~ 88,2KG ~ 1,3KG in 3 Tagen zugenommen (Bier, fettiges Essen, Lakritze und Chips)
 aber ich kann mehr Muskeln sehen und hab das erstemal seit Jahrzehnten 2 Klimmzüge nacheinander geschafft


----------



## Markus K (30. Juli 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So, hab wieder nen bissel zugenommen BMI 28 ~ 88,2KG ~ 1,3KG in 3 Tagen zugenommen (Bier, fettiges Essen, Lakritze und Chips)
> aber ich kann mehr Muskeln sehen und hab das erstemal seit Jahrzehnten 2 Klimmzüge nacheinander geschafft



Ich hatte diese Woche auch einen Rückschlag: Beim Eikaufen bei Aldi einen 400g Kuchen gekauft und verdrückt. Dummerweise haben die das süsse Gebäck genau neben dem Vollkornbrot gelagert, welches ich immer kaufe. So wird Einkaufen jedes Mal zur Zerreissprobe. Ich sollte nur noch abends Einkaufen gehen, dann ist der Kuchen meist schon weg.


----------



## Manuel79 (30. Juli 2007)

Bei mir hat sich mittlerweile der Ergeiz wieder durchgesetzt, so das meine neue Freundin erstmal den Sinn und Zweck meiner sportlichen Ausflüge in die Wälder unserer schönen Gegend eingetrichtert bekommen hat und anschließend getestet wurde, ob sie es auch verstanden hat. Sie gehört nämlich leider zu denen, die null Sport treiben, aber an der Arbeit viel laufen müssen, entsprechend wirklich heftig Beinmuskulatur hat und trainiert ist. Sie kann zwei Schnitzel in sich reinstopfen und nimmt trotzdem nur Grämmchen zu, die sie am nächsten Tag (Frauen essen ja nicht immer regelmäßig, weil sie es vergessen, Stress haben, nicht wollen, sich zu dick fühlen... ) kaum was ißt. Allerdings mag Sie die asiatische Küche und massig Nudeln, was für mich natürlich tödlich beim Abnehmen ist, wenn ich bei so einem Wetter wie momentan kaum Sport machen kann und zudem im Büro eher meistens sitze als laufe. Sie hat aber Verständnis gezeigt, das man die Woche nicht dreimal essen gehen muss und ich nicht möchte und auch nicht jedes Wochenende mit massig Coctails beginnen muss. Ich weiß... man ist immer für seine Ernährung und sein Verhalten verantwortlich... aber wenn man neu in einer Beziehung ist, macht man manchmal einfach mehr mit.. zumindestens anfangs.

Södele: Dann steuere ich mal die 83 kg an!! Momentaner Stand: 183 cm, 87,4 kg bei 23 BMI. Die Woche sind drei gute Tage (Wettertechnisch), die werde ich nutzen. Ansonsten noch der Samstag für ne Tour oder ne Fahrt zum Bikehändler wegen meiner besch..... Griffe, die sich ständig verdrehen.

Bis zum nächsten Posting!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlingBling (30. Juli 2007)

Der gute Vorsatz für 2007:
Sich keine Vorsätze mehr  machen.
Einfach die Dinge machen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2007)

Hi
@ Stefan:
Ja was machst du denn son Quatsch auch 
Ist doch egal, ob du mal zugenommen hast. So lange es für einen guten Zweck war (es geschmeckt hat), ist es doch [mal!] okay.
Außerdem gibt es dazu doch auch mal was erfreuliches.
Mehr kann man ja fast nicht wollen.
Wenn du nicht gerade in einer Rennvorbereitung oder so bist, solltest du einfach zu sehen, dass in der Regenzeit (unser Sommer ;-( ), nicht zunimmst.
Wenn du dann in der Trockenzeit abnimmst, kommst du deinem Ziel immer näher.

Markus:
Die Verkaufsstrategien der Supermärkte sind wirklich nix zum Abnehmen. Die ersten Kalorien werden ja manchmal schon echt vor der Tür verkauft.
Das ist unglaublich. Aber da muss man hart bleiben- zumindest meistens. Ab und zu nachgeben ist sicher keine Schande, sondern Balsam für die Seele und so .

Gruß
Race-Kralle


----------



## Costen (30. Juli 2007)

Grüßt Euch,
ich habe hier zwar nie was in diesem Thread geschrieben tuhe es jetzt aber einfach mal....
Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen 2007 Abzunhemen und es hat geklappt ich habe mir anfang 2007 mein Neues Bike gekauft und dann ging es los Ernährung umgestellt viel Gebikt und nebenbei noch Laufsport(Arbeit)
Ich bin 1.76 Groß und habe 115 KG gewogen :kotz:
Jetzt wiege ich 83 Kilo aber ich will noch ein bischen mehr und nebenbei Muckibude zum Muskeln aufbauen.....  

mfg
Costen


----------



## Markus K (31. Juli 2007)

wow, Costen! Über 30 kg in 7 monaten? Da musst du aber ziemlich viel Zeit für Sport investiert haben, oder?


Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier:
Ich mache neben dem Radeln auch noch Krafttrainning und würde trotz meiner Diät gerne Muskeln aufbauen. Was muss ich beachten? Habe (hier) gelesen, dass das ziemlich schwierig ist, weil der Körper bei einer Diät viel Muskelmasse verliert.  Muss ich jetzt einfach nur mehr Eiweiss futtern und gut?

Grüsse!


----------



## ROW DY-1 (31. Juli 2007)

Moin

@Markus K

Kannst Dir ja mal die Roberto Diat anschauen. Mit der, soll es möglich sein bei einer Diat  Muskeln aufzubauen. Nicht so viele wie möglich wäre, aber immerhin.

http://www.muskelschmiede.de/forum/2566-fuer-roberto-ernaehrungs-trainingsplan-fuer-4-6-monate.html

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Juli 2007)

hatte am samstag ne hochzeit und muste 3 stück torte essen.
wiege heute noch 1,5 kilo mehr, und das kurz vor meinem segeluraub ;(


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Juli 2007)

Stress mit der Freundin hat mich um den Schlaf gebracht und mir 400 Gramm genommen.... wiege demnach jetzt bei 183 cm 87 kg. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Freundin in Zukunft mehr provozieren, dann geht das Abnehmen schneller!   

Heute soll das Wetter schön werden in meiner Ecke, demnach schiele ich jetzt schon auf den Feierabend... und da wir momentan eine Art Sommerloch haben, sollte dem pünktlichen Feierabend nichts im Wege stehen. Schiffenberg... ich komme.  

Manuel


----------



## Sandman78 (31. Juli 2007)

Schiffenberg? Haste gute Touren für die Ecke? Studiere in Gießen und ich muss sagen, da kann man ja nicht wirklich gut fahren. Aber vielleicht belehrst du mich ja des besseren...


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Juli 2007)

Hi Sandmann!

Jep, kenne da einige gute Touren (zwischen 24 - 80 km). Meine Trainingseinheiten gehen meist von meinem Heimatort (Hungen) zum Schiffenberg. Ich fahre meist die folgende Tour (alles Waldwege oder leichte Trails. Letzteres gibt es am Schiffenberg einige, aber kurze. Bessere sind am Dünsberg): Bettenhausen - Licher Wald - Garbenteich - Schiffenberg, sind grob 50 km. Vom Schiffenberg aus kannst du einige nette Trails und sogar kleine, preparierte Sprungschanzen nutzen. Sind allerdings nicht die Welt.

Da du ja in Giessen studierst wäre vielleicht die folgende Seite für dich interessant: www.mtb-giessen.de

Dabei handelt es sich um eine Mountainbike- Gruppe, die hauptsächlich aus Studenten, aber auch aus Nichtstudenten zusammensetzt. Leider habe ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft, mitzufahren (kenne die Gruppe aber auch erst seit 2 Wochen). Auf der Internetseite findest du alle Infos zu Treffpunkten und Zeiten (Mi 17 Uhr und So 9:30 Uhr glaube ich). Es ist auch ein Mädel dabei, die die Position einer sportlichen Leiterin inne hat. Aber genaueres findest du dort. Lass dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen, dann wirst du immer aktuell gehalten und bekommst alles mit. Ansonsten schicke ich dir mal ne PM. Dann kann man sich mal zum Touren treffen.

Ich will demnächst mal wieder zum Feldberg, vielleicht magst du ja mit?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. August 2007)

Wieso ist hier so wenig los?
Früher war hier mal öfters einer der geschrieben hat wieviel er abegnommen hat, sind die alle rückfällig geworden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wieso ist hier so wenig los?
> Früher war hier mal öfters einer der geschrieben hat wieviel er abegnommen hat, sind die alle rückfällig geworden???




Hallo

so nach längerer Zeit incl. Urlaub in Florida   mal wieder ein Zwischenstand 

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg
06.06.2007 - 93,5 kg
13.06.2007 - 95,0 kg
31.07.2007 - 92,0 Kg

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Manuel79 (2. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wieso ist hier so wenig los?
> Früher war hier mal öfters einer der geschrieben hat wieviel er abegnommen hat, sind die alle rückfällig geworden???




Habe mich auch schon ein wenig gefragt, was hier los ist. Aber man nimmt ja nicht immer jeden Tag ab... . viellleicht liegt es daran.

Ich habe heute auf der Waage bei 183 cm ein Gewicht von 86 kg gesehen! Noch drei Kilo und dann einen auf BMI Reduzierung machen. Weiterhin werde ich mein Training ein wenig intensivieren, da ich mit drei Freunden nächstes Jahr eine AC machen möchte. Man muss sich ja Ziele setzen.

Manuel


----------



## Herbstbeiker (2. August 2007)

Der sekt88 scheint auch beleidigt zu sein, oder hat er wieder zugenommen? Vielleicht zu viele Eigelbe?


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2007)

Na gut......zur Zeit bin ich bei 74 kg. Und da noch einige Maras anstehen sollte es sogar noch weniger werden. Wenn ich trainiere dann z.Z. eigentlich nur zur Leistungserhaltung ab und an Grundlage und kurze, aber sehr intensive Einheiten.


----------



## BamBam026 (2. August 2007)

Ich wieg bei 1,77 knapp über 100kg (103 oder so), esse aber nich wirklich viel, normal halt...morgens zum Kaffee a bissal Brot, mittags auch normal, da aber eher Nudeln, Reis und co. also Kohlehydrate, abends nur noch ganz wenig...

Zum Biken kommt man bei dem Wetter ja ned wirklich...aber letztes Jahr hab ich 1300 km auf´m Bike geschuftet...und es hat einfach NICHTS gebracht...dieses Jahr hab ich leider nur 580 km geschafft, aber das Jahr is noch lang...hab die letzten zwei Tage 113 km mim Rennrad in die Pedale gahau´n und will so weiter machen...(Wetter muss passen)

Habt ihr noch a paar Tipps auf Lager...???


----------



## Sandman78 (2. August 2007)

Naja, 1300km sind nicht wirklich viel. Du solltest mehr fahren! Viel Bewegung in den Alltag einbauen. Gesund ernähren natürlich, viel frisches Obst und Gemüse. Nach Möglichkeit Abends nur noch Eiweis.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So hier meine angekündigten Trainingskilometer:
> Monat--Kilometer-Stunden--Höhenmeter-Gewicht
> Januar--285,49-----25--------1500------122,5
> Februar-633,6-----51,05------4500-------118
> ...




So ein Monats Update von mir  

Juli-----554,89-----37,3-------4763---90,7
August-25,77------1,75--------345----86,3
Bilanz--3764,64----289,18-----37286__-36,2


----------



## -MaLi- (3. August 2007)

Drei lange Jahre ist es her....
Seit dem ich eine acht als Anfangszahl auf der Waage hatte 
89,5kg

Ich bin so froh 

mfg
mali


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (3. August 2007)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Drei lange Jahre ist es her....
> Seit dem ich eine acht als Anfangszahl auf der Waage hatte
> 89,5kg
> 
> ...



Sauber Mali
wie hasst du das denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhyrePh0X (3. August 2007)

ich hab seit mai ungefähr 8 kilo verloren, nicht wirklich viel, aber diesen monat knack ich hoffentlich endlich die 0,1 tonnen grenze (zweistelliges kilogewicht, yippie). 
der innere schweinehund isn ganz fieser pitbull bei mir, der mich immer zwingt zwar an Grillsessions teilzunehmen, aber mich von anschliessenden fatburning bike oder joggingsessions knurrend abhält. aber die zähne werd ich ihm schon ziehen


----------



## -MaLi- (3. August 2007)

naja also das kontinuierliche abnehmen das mach ich mit biken 
aber gelegentlich bin ich krank und dann sind mal 2-3 kilo auf einen batzen weg lol


----------



## Boardercrime (6. August 2007)

War eine Woche in den Ferien, eine Woche all Inklusive hat seine Spuren hinterlassen.
Zuvor hatte ich 83 Kilo,1 Tag nach den Ferien zeigte die Waage 89 Kilo  
Ist aber bereits auf 86 Kilo zurück, und bis am Donnerstag (mein Wiegetag) sollte es weiter sinken..scheiss Fritiertes und Alk.
Dafür wurde der Stoffwechsel wieder mal anständig gepusht...


----------



## Nickensen (6. August 2007)

> der innere schweinehund isn ganz fieser pitbull bei mir...


das kenne ich deswegen auch :

-1,82m und 99 kg nen BMI von 29,9-
hat sich seit dem 26.7 nicht verändert aber mein körper verformt sich zum positiven ! meine frau liebt meine "neuen" beine  aber das mit der plautze wird wohl noch dauern.....


----------



## BamBam026 (6. August 2007)

Die Plautze is das schlimmste...die dauert am Längsten...über Beine, Arme und co. kann ich mich ned beschweren...aber die Plautze...die geht und geht nich weg...

Naja...heut is schönes Wetter, das werd ich nutzen um mind. 50 km auf den Asphalt zu strampeln...


----------



## Manuel79 (6. August 2007)

Bei mir gab es auch einen dicken Rückfall... statt zarten 86 kg wieder 89 kg, weil ich auf Firmenfesten ein wenig zu sehr zugelangt hat. Gab da Sachen, die man sonst nicht kennt. Dumm, vor allem weil ich am Sa eine 130 km Tour gemacht habe und durch das abendliche Fressen trotzdem ein Kilo mehr drauf hatte. Hat sich letztendlich gar nicht gelohnt, so in die Pedale zu treten.... 

Aber: Meine Schuld! Hätte ich ja nicht machen müssen.... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. August 2007)

Stell dir mal vor du hättest nicht so in die Pedale getreten, dann hätteste jetzt über 90KG!


----------



## Manuel79 (6. August 2007)

Stimmt schon... . trotzdem aufgrund eigener Willensschwäche wirklich ärgerlich.   Heute werde ich mir einen Salat zum Abendbrot machen, heute Mittag gab es Äpfel und Mandarinen. Als Boni mit Hünchenbruststreifen. Ich denke, das ich morgen dann wieder unter die 89 kg komme. Da ich in 3 Tagen 3 kg zugekommen habe, sollte Disziplin jetzt wieder ein wenig Ruhe reinbringen. Dumm nur, das das Wetter wieder schlechter werden soll... und da ich mir gestern beim Rundern auf der Lahn einen dicken Sonnenbrand eingefangen habe und die Nacht nicht sonderlich gut schlafen konnte (2 -3 Stunden), werde ich heute mal nicht fahren. Reibender Stoff auf Sonnenbrand kennt ja jeder... muss man nicht haben. Lieber daher ein wenig mehr auf die Ernährung achten.

Hätte echt nicht gedacht, das mich das Ergebnis auf der Waage heute morgen so runterbringt.... .

Schönen Feierabend allen und viel Spass auf den heimischen Trails und Wegen!!


----------



## BamBam026 (6. August 2007)

So...heut war ich fleißig gegen die Plautze...62 km mit 28´er Schnitt


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2007)

@ BamBam
Bergab mitm RR oder was ?!?  Plautze zieht !


----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Mim Rennrad schon, aber bergab ned wirklich


----------



## Fussy (7. August 2007)

Uiuiui, Ihr seid aber fleißig. 

Leider kann ich nicht solche Erfolge verzeichnen, wie ihr. Fahre seit ca. 2 jahren locker Radl. Seit Ende April 2007 hat mich aber der Ehrgeiz gepackt und habe bestimmt schon an die 2500 km runter (teilweise Straße, teilweise aufm Mountainbike im Wald). Auch habe ich meine tägliche Schoko und Keksration auf geradezu 0 runtergeschraubt. Trotzdem tut sich bei mir auf der Waage nix :-(


----------



## GodFlesh (7. August 2007)

Ich versuche nun seit gestern mal die Kohlenhydrate ganz wegzulassen. Ich merke immer mehr, wie ich akuten Hunger und Fressanfälle bekomme, nachdem ich Kohlenhydrate zu mir genommen habe. Das ist gar nicht gut, so reduziere ich meinen Körperfettanteil sicher nicht 
Wie gesagt, seit gestern ohne Kohlenhydrate und ich muss sagen, nachdem ich die ersten Stunden überwunden habe, komme ich schonmal ganz gut drauf klar. Ich berichte dann nächste Woche, wie es lief.


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2007)

@ godflesh probier dochmal nur morgens KH zu dir zunehmen. mittags und vorallem abends nur eiweiß. der körper verbrennt im schlaf nur eiweiß. so kannst du dir morgens deinen kh-speicher füllen (z.b. vollkornbrot mit nutella  ) und den rest des tages eiweißhaltige nahrungsmittel. ich habe damit in 2 monaten ca. 6 kg runter bekommen. ne menge biken versteht sich ja. 
gruß
der nicht mehr adipöse Daniel


----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Nur wenn du viel bikest, dann braucht dein Körper die Kohlehydrate, sonst machst schlapp...schließlich is man ja meist in dem Pulsbereich unterwegs, wo der Körper auf die Kohlehydrate los geht. Versuch halt den Fressattaken entgegen zu wirken und hart zu bleiben...


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2007)

genau - ohne kh geht nicht deshalb morgens viele ! ! ! bei 100 kg körpergewicht solltest du morgens ca. 5 vollkornbrote/bötchen mit kh-haltigem belag essen. das reicht für den tag und du hast noch genug energie zum biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Ich futter morgens immer Müsli mit frischen Früchten...Mittags normal...meist paar Nudeln...abends dann Brot (nach´m Biken)...


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2007)

versuche das doch auch mal bambam....wiegst ja noch n´bisschen mehr als ich...is zwar schwer abends fast nur eiweiß zu sich zu nehmen aber wirksam !


----------



## Manuel79 (7. August 2007)

Meine Ernährung ist tagesplanungsabhängig.

Wenn ich weiß, das ich nach der Arbeit oder im Laufe des Tages noch zwei Stunden biken gehe, versuche ich meine Speicher schon recht früh im Verlauf des Tages zu füllen, nicht nur mit Essen, sondern auch mit ausreichend Flüssigkeit. Morgens esse ich meist zwei Vollkornbrote mit Wurst und Marmelade, ohne Butter (mag ich nicht sonderlich), dazu trinke ich O-Saft, Apfelschorle oder Wasser (im Laufe des Tages meist 2 Liter, kann aber auch ein wenig mehr sein. Auf dem Bike habe ich immer einen Camelbak mit ca. 1.5 - 2 Litern bei mir). Für den Hunger zwischen den Mahlzeiten esse ich meist Obst oder auch mal, aber eher selten, was kleines süßes wie eine Milchschnitte. Die hat aber mächtig Kalorien, nur zur Info. Mittags esse ich Salat mit Putenbrust oder auch mal was herzhaftes, entsprechend Abends dann weniger. Wenn ich dann heim komme, fahre ich meist zwei Stunden (Mo, Di, Do, Fr und Sa eine Tour). Im Anschluss Esse ich ein Käsebrot oder viel Obst und trinke noch einiges.

Wenn ich nicht fahre, esse ich morgens wie auch bei Trainingstagen, lasse allerdings für Zwischendurch die süßen Snacks definitiv weg, Esse Mittags meist Salat und wenig fettiges. Abends stopfe ich mich mit Obst voll (bin ein kleiner Obst- Freak).

Wie heute wieder 88,2 kg... mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> versuche das doch auch mal bambam....wiegst ja noch n´bisschen mehr als ich...is zwar schwer abends fast nur eiweiß zu sich zu nehmen aber wirksam !



Dann abends nur noch Putenbrust  is halt schwerr, was zu finden, was eiweißhaltig is und dann noch für abends taugt...für Tip´s bin ich dankbar...

Und nun geh ich zum Mittag...hab noch Penne im Kühlschrank


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2007)

richtig ! putenbrust,fisch,salat....ist nicht viel und auf dauer echt langweilig.
aber um relativ schnell was runter zu bekommen gehts.
gruß
daniel


----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Beim Fisch scheitert´s schon...da hab ich ne Fischeiweißallergie   aber Pute und Hänchen kombiniert mit Salat geht ja


----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2007)

BamBam026 schrieb:


> D ... is halt schwerr, was zu finden, was eiweißhaltig is und dann noch für abends taugt...für Tip´s bin ich dankbar...



quark
hüttenkäse/frischkäse
käse
eiweiß vom ei
thunfisch
alternativ eiweißpulver


----------



## BamBam026 (7. August 2007)

Eiweiß vom Ei knallt dir den Cholesterin hoch 
Thunfisch is ned, weil Fisch...

Also bleibt der Rest übrig...hab heut nen Salat mit Tomaten und Rucola mit bissal Pute und Balsamico / Olivenöl zu mir genommen...dazu a bissal Kas und Brot...sollte evtl. das Brot weglassen...


----------



## Boardercrime (8. August 2007)

Betreffend Eier und Cholesterin,guck mal hier:

http://www.charivari.de/programm/archiv/knoff_markoff_fragen_antworten.php?id=117

http://www.wellness-gesund.info/Artikel/10151.html

Eier sind besser als Ihr Ruf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. August 2007)

so ich hab wiedermal Gewichtschwankungen...
Sonntag nach einer harten Radtour 83,3KG hatte mich so gefreut, heute Morgen trotz täglichem Training, aber sehr sehr viel gegessen 87,1KG, allerdings sind glaub ich meine Oberschenkel muskeln gewachsen =O


----------



## BamBam026 (8. August 2007)

4 Kilo innerhalb von paar Tagen...is scho hart...klar kann es sein, dass deine Beine wachsen (Muskelzuwachs)...aber 4 Kilo...???


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. August 2007)

vielleicht sollte ich auch nur mal richtig *******n gehen, bloß wann, hab ja kaum Zeit zum schlafen...


----------



## Nickensen (8. August 2007)

bist du david banner ?


----------



## Herbstbeiker (8. August 2007)

Drei Möglichkeiten 4 Kilo in zwei Tagen zu erklären: Saufen (Salz nicht vergessen), Fressen (Darmverschluss in Erwägung ziehen), Waagenfehler (<10Teuro, Unterlage wechselnd etc.)

Keine Möglichkeit 4 Kilo in zwei Tagen zu erklären: Muskelzuwachs, Fettverlust, Hirnwachstum oder auch Verlust, Schneiden von Haaren und Nägeln, Schuppen- und Schmutzentfernung (-oder doch...?)

Jaja die Menschen sind halt ganz verschieden. Die einen essen nichts und nehmen fünf Kilo in zwei Tagen zu -werden quasi schon vom Zuschauen dick, und die anderen nehmen halt schnell ab oder auch zu.

Schöner Gruß von
Miraculix Fettschmelzwegwienix


----------



## BamBam026 (8. August 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Die einen essen nichts und nehmen fünf Kilo in zwei Tagen zu -werden quasi schon vom Zuschauen dick



Da zähl ich mich ma ganz großzügig dazu...deshalb muss ich ja so drauf achten, was ich futter...

Naja...seit gestern beherzige ich ma den Tipp, abends nur noch Eiweiß zu mir zu nehmen...hab heut Hüttenkas gekauft, Salat seit gestern nur noch, halt mit Tomaten und co. schmeckt ja auch, ess ja auch gern Salat...

Heut is / war mein Ruhetag, was biken anbelangt...morgen werd ich dann wieder durchstarten...alternativ bei schlechten Wetter Schwimmen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (8. August 2007)

@ bambam - google mal nach schlank im schlaf  da wird das konzept erklärt...das isses nämlich - hört sich scheize an - funktioniert aber ( solang man es aushält  )
und der s. yoah ist glaube ich doch der hulk.....von wegen der 4 kg gewichtszunahme....


----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2007)

BamBam026 schrieb:


> Eiweiß vom Ei knallt dir den Cholesterin hoch
> Thunfisch is ned, weil Fisch...


dass man bei gekochten eiern das eigelb auslösen kann hast du aber schon gewusst? 

hast du einen allergietest auf fisch gemacht?

-

edit/ wie wäre es mit wiegen nur am sonntag morgen und mittwoch morgen? halt nicht jeden tag?


----------



## Manuel79 (9. August 2007)

BamBam026 schrieb:


> Heut is / war mein Ruhetag, was biken anbelangt...morgen werd ich dann wieder durchstarten...alternativ bei schlechten Wetter Schwimmen gehen...



Wird dann wohl Schwimmen... gutes Wetter voraussichtlich erst ab Samstag. 

Wiege wieder 88 kg, noch ein Kilo, dann wieder altes Gewicht. Und dann gehts runter auf 83 kg... ohne Ausreden, ohne Schlorren.... . Keine Ausreden, kein Lenzen mehr... .!


----------



## BamBam026 (9. August 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dass man bei gekochten eiern das eigelb auslösen kann hast du aber schon gewusst?
> 
> hast du einen allergietest auf fisch gemacht?



Ja scho klar, dass man das auslösen kann...aber ich hab etz Hüttenkäse, der schmeckt auch solo ganz gut...

Fischallergie: Nein, kein Test gemacht, weiß ich, weil ich die typischen Symptome bekomm (Gribbeln im Mundraum, Pickel und Pusteln, und dann schwillt es im Hals an)...kann komischerweise Fisch in Dosen, Fischstäbchen und Bismarckhering essen. Mein Doc meinte, dass da das Allergen ned mehr drin is....



Manuel79 schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl Schwimmen... gutes Wetter voraussichtlich erst ab Samstag.



Weiß ned, wie das Wetter in Schweden wird 

EDIT: Heut soll es wolkig bleiben, morgen und Samstag regnen, ab Sonntag geht´s wieder aufwärts...also muss ich nu jeden Tag in die Schwimmhalle...oder im Regen im See schwimmen...


----------



## Manuel79 (9. August 2007)

Ah so... bist nicht in deutschen Gefilden. 

Na, vielleicht wird es ja nächste Woche besser. Bei dem Wetter ist ja nicht mal joggen drin, ohne das man komplett nass wird. Der Sommer ist blöder als der Frühling.... könnte mich totärgern, das ich mir mein Bike erst vor drei Monaten gekauft habe.. die guten Monate habe ich voll verpasst... .


----------



## BamBam026 (9. August 2007)

Nö...bin in Schweden...aber nur noch bis next Donnerstag, da geht´s wieder zu Frau und Kindern, dann is auch nix mehr mit großartig Biken drin  aber hin und wieder werd ich mich ma für 3 Std. wegstehlen um wenigstens 50 km zu fahren...


----------



## Manuel79 (9. August 2007)

Familie nimmt nunmal einfach Zeit in Anspruch, aber beim Sport heißt es ja eigentlich auch: Die Regelmäßigkeit ist ausschlaggebend, nicht der einmalige, intensive Sport. Lieber die Woche einmal oder zweimal für ne Stunde aufs Bike oder laufen (hilft auch mal bei Stress an der Arbeit, gekreische der Kids Abends etc. denke ich), aber das jede Woche, als einmal die Woche eventuell zwei oder drei Stunden und dann wochenlang nichts.

Aber erstmal frohes Schaffen oder Spass in Schweden (Grüße an Ghostrider! ) und noch viel Spass beim Biken dort. UND: Hin und wieder auch mal daheim aufs Bike.... kann man ja mit Familienausflügen kombinieren, auch wenn die Trainingseinheiten dann eher langsam sind. Aber immerhin besser als mit dem Hintern gleich auf die Couch oder ins Restaurant.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (9. August 2007)

... wiegen am Sonntagmorgen, -dem einzigen freien Tag in der Woche dem ein freier Tag vorausgeht sollte also diätmäßig einen Vorteil auf der Waage bringen???
Bitte versteht es doch endlich: Wer keinem Zwang unterliegt, kann die Gewichtskontrolle -so diese denn gewünscht- nur durch häufiges wiegen unter den möglichst gleich bleibenden Bedingungen (Uhrzeit/Kacken/Pinkeln etc.) und unter Bildung von gleitenden Mittelwerten durchführen. Damit werden gerade die "unerklärlichen" Schwankungen weitgehend ausgeglichen und niemand muss mehr verzweifeln, wenn die Waage mal plusminus 2 Kilo innert zwei Tagen anzeigt.
Ich geh jetz mal, -so zum Wiegen, Bauchumfang messen, Trinken, Essen, Trainieren oder Verzweifeln...


----------



## BamBam026 (9. August 2007)

War nu doch nix mit Tour heut...die war nämlcih zu Ende, bevor sie richtig begonnen hatte...indem so a schwedischer Depp doch noch unbedingt vor mir abbiegen musste (er kam von vorn und wollte links rein [also von mir aus rechts rein])...naja...dabei hat er aber meine Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt gehabt (ca. 30 Sachen) und hat es ned mehr vor mir geschafft...

Ende vom Lied: Ich hab nur noch a bissal bremsen können, merkte dann, dass ich ihn voll nehmen würde und lenkte weg, erwischte ihn aber noch am Heck und machte mich lang. Ich im A*sch, das Bike im A*sch (700 Schaden) und nun kommts noch besser...dieses *piep* is auch noch einfach so davon gefahren...   

Ich hoff, dass die Rennleitung ihn kriegt (Zeugen hab ich, Nummer hatte der Zeuge aufgeschrieben)...dann isser fällig...

Sorry für´s OT aber musst ich jetz loswerden...


----------



## Manuel79 (9. August 2007)

Wow Mann!!! Sei froh das du heile bist!!!! 8-/

Solche Blödmanner! Ich hoffe wirklich, das die Polizei den Typen bekommt und dir dein Schaden repariert wird auf Kosten des Anderen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elena.! (9. August 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ godflesh probier dochmal nur morgens KH zu dir zunehmen. mittags und vorallem abends nur eiweiß. der körper verbrennt im schlaf nur eiweiß. so kannst du dir morgens deinen kh-speicher füllen (z.b. vollkornbrot mit nutella  ) und den rest des tages eiweißhaltige nahrungsmittel. ich habe damit in 2 monaten ca. 6 kg runter bekommen. ne menge biken versteht sich ja.
> gruß
> der nicht mehr adipöse Daniel






Schön daß es funktioniert trotz dem Blödsinn mit der Eiweißverbrennung im Schlaf


----------



## Nickensen (9. August 2007)

warum das ? bitte um erklärung !


----------



## x-rossi (9. August 2007)

@ BamBam026 _...kann komischerweise Fisch in Dosen, Fischstäbchen und Bismarckhering essen. Mein Doc meinte, dass da das Allergen ned mehr drin is...._

thunfisch bekommst du auch in der dose.

@ Herbstbeiker _... wiegen am Sonntagmorgen, -dem einzigen freien Tag in der Woche dem ein freier Tag vorausgeht sollte also diätmäßig einen Vorteil auf der Waage bringen???_

das nicht. aber zur kontrolle reichts völlig aus, wobei sonntag/mittwoch mehr oder weniger auch einem gleichbleibendem rhythmus entspricht. oder _kackst _du jeden morgen? dann stimmt was nicht mit deiner verdauung oder der aufgenommenen nahrungsmenge.

@ Nickensen: weil der mensch einen eiweißüberschuss nicht speichern kann und ihn deswegen wieder aus dem körper ausscheidet.

das was in der nacht verbrannt wird, sind ketone. ketone werden in der leber aus fettsäuren gebildet, wenn der blutzuckerspiegel aufgrund von kohlehydratmangel abfällt. und das nur, weil die graue masse im kopf keine eigenen glykogenspeicher hat aber dennoch einzig und allein den traubenzucker als energie aus den kohlehydraten angewiesen ist.

also: vorm schlafen nur eiweiß und dazu eine hand voll walnüsse (wegen den mehrfach ungesättigten fettsäuren), dann macht die leber aus dem depotfett ihre eigene kohlehydrate (so grob erklärt).


----------



## Boardercrime (10. August 2007)

Okay, auch wenns schwer fällt, hier meine neue Statistik:

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU:85.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
02.08.2007 ------- Ferien ---------------------
10.08.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU:87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%

Schon hart wenn einem eine Woche Ferien gleich 3 Wochen im Plan zurückwirft,obwohl ich mich in den Ferien eigenlich recht viel bewegt habe.
Mal schauen wie lange es geht wieder auf 83 KG zu kommen....Hoffe nächste Woche wieder auf 84.5 zu kommen.


----------



## Manuel79 (10. August 2007)

Ich wiege wieder 89 kg... . Der Grund: Fehlende Bewegung, Lustlosigkeit... .


----------



## Herbstbeiker (10. August 2007)

@ x-rossi,
ich dachte die Ironie wäre nicht klarer darzustellen. Rossi! Je kürzer die Intervalle, desto gleichmäßiger die Ergebnisse bei der gleitenden Mittelwertbildung. Und ich habe nicht behauptet, dass am Di Mi od. anderen Tagen nicht auch "Excesse" gefahren werden, daher auch mein Vorschlag der relativen Dichte der Messergebnisse. Aber wer glaubt an einem Tag drei Kilo Fett zuzunehmen weil gerade Mittwoch der Wiegetag war und Dienstag Geburtstag...- ich geh mich jetzt wiegen, weil ich gerade einen Schweißausbruch hatte.
Und nun die Kardinalfrage: Was wäre krank, oder falsch an der Ernährung um täglich kacken zu können???


----------



## BamBam026 (10. August 2007)

Ich geh manchma 3 Mal am Tag *piep* und leb trotzdem noch...


----------



## x-rossi (10. August 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Je kürzer die Intervalle, desto gleichmäßiger die Ergebnisse bei der gleitenden Mittelwertbildung ... daher auch mein Vorschlag der relativen Dichte der Messergebnisse.


muss ein fetter arsch gleich in diesem ausmaße wissenschaftlich vorgehen? nach 2 monaten hatte ich keine lust mehr auf täglich wiegen. dieser splen entwickelt sich wohl bei jedem, der irgendwann richtig abnehmen muss/möchte. jaja, beim zweiten mal lesen deines postings habe ich die ironie erkannt. von daher sind wir in diesem punkt - tägliches wiegen - einer meinung.




Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Und nun die Kardinalfrage: Was wäre krank, oder falsch an der Ernährung um täglich kacken zu können???


_
...dann stimmt was nicht mit deiner verdauung oder der aufgenommenen nahrungsmenge. _eigentlich ist es mir egal, ob du täglich kackst. ich kenne keinen, der täglich kackt.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. August 2007)

So Jungs mal nen Update von mir 86,5 Kilo mit einem neuen Shirt was nicht wie ein Sack an mir herunter hängt...










vor einem Jahr im Juli ca. 120KG:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. August 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> muss ein fetter arsch gleich in diesem ausmaße wissenschaftlich vorgehen? nach 2 monaten hatte ich keine lust mehr auf täglich wiegen. dieser splen entwickelt sich wohl bei jedem, der irgendwann richtig abnehmen muss/möchte. jaja, beim zweiten mal lesen deines postings habe ich die ironie erkannt. von daher sind wir in diesem punkt - tägliches wiegen - einer meinung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seit dem ich mehr mehr vollkorn produkte esse, kacke ich 2 mal weniger am tag
und auch weil ich weniger esse muss weniger raus  
und alle meine kumpels kacken mindestens einmal am tag   was hasst du denn fürn freundeskreis; magersüchtige???
und ich wiege mich jeden tag 2 mal um zu sehen wieviel ich übern tag zu bzw abnehme und über nacht


----------



## BamBam026 (10. August 2007)

Krasse Veränderung...gute Leistung...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. August 2007)

HAH; hatte ich also in deiner Galerie doch recht, du hast Abgenommen!


----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2007)

gute leistung.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. August 2007)

Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber da geht noch was


----------



## Herbstbeiker (11. August 2007)

x-rossi,
ich versteh die Emotionen nicht. Es geht hier nicht um Magersüchtige die sich nach dem Kauen von Fingernägeln gleich wieder wiegen müssen(!). Es geht lediglich um nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse und nicht um die Hirngespinste von 3kg Fett pro Tag mehr oder weniger. Ja mei, wenn dir das schon zu wissenschaftlich ist...
Ich denke übrigens, dass diejenigen die meisten Probleme haben die sich auf den einen Wiegetag je Woche hinzittern - meiomei -hoffentlich habe ich auch abgenommen, -so wie die Gewichtswärter- und dann in tiefe Verzweiflung stürzen weil die Waage mehr anzeigt, ohne zu berücksichtigen dass die Leutchen am Tag vorher vielleicht eine salzige Suppe (mit keine kcal) oder dergleichen zu sich genommen haben. Das was du wissenschaftlich nennst ist lediglich das Kalkül der sinnvollen Vorgehensweise.
Wie meintest du das mit dem Fettarsch? Daran schließen sich drei Fragen an:
Zum Ersten kennst du den, zum Zweiten wenn ja woher und zum Dritten - Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2007)

ich hatte selber 99 kg = fettarsch.

und gewogen habe ich mich auch eine weile täglich = langweilig.

irgendwann gabs keine fortschritte mehr trotz täglicher wiegerei = falsche ernährung.

es daauert halt eine weile bis man heraus gefunden hat, wie man am effektivsten und gesündesten fett verliert. und durch täglicher wiegerei ist man bei stagnation irgendwann einmal bestrebt, vielleicht doch zu wenig zu essen = falsch.

ich kann der waage nun mal nicht entlocken, was die gewichtsab- oder zunahme bewirkt hat. kann wasser gewesen, kann fett, kann aber auch muskulatur gewesen sein.

tägliches wiegen sehe ich mittlerweile schon als zwangshandlung an. eine waage kann sich in falschen händen zu einem gefährlichn instrument entwickeln, welches gegen einen selbst arbeitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




richtige ernährung, ein spiegel und letztendlich biken gegen den athletischen besten freund am berg sind ehrlichere fitnessindikatoren, als eine zahl auf der waage.

ist aber auch nur eine persönliche erfahrung und soll in keiner weise als richtlinie gelten.


----------



## michi the 3rd (11. August 2007)

servus kinnas!
sorry, aber ich habe den fred schon seit einiger zeit nicht mehr verfolgt... halte seit 4 monaten mein idealgewicht!   
vielleicht wurde der vorschlag schon gebracht, aber wie wäre es mit einem "kochbuch" für bewusstes ernähren, indem jeder seinen vorschlag hineinschreiben kann? als excel datei halt. ich habe schon ein paar rezepte und würde mich über weitere freuen!
bei interesse kann ich es gerne online stellen.
greetzle!
michi


----------



## Elena.! (12. August 2007)

Nickensen schrieb:


> warum das ? bitte um erklärung !




http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html


http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/glykaemindex.html


----------



## hardtailer (13. August 2007)

hallo, mal ne kurze frage zwischendurch:

laut diverser kalorientabellen verbraucht man bei einer dreistündigen mtb-tour bei einem 25er schnitt bei 100kg um die 3000 kcal?
kann das hinkommen?hört sich irgendwie sehr hoch an.ist da der grundumsatz schon mit bei?

das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich nach so einer tour einen kompletten tag "rausgefahren" habe, falls ich am tourtag normal esse?


----------



## ROW DY-1 (13. August 2007)

Moin



hardtailer schrieb:


> hallo, mal ne kurze frage zwischendurch:
> 
> laut diverser kalorientabellen verbraucht man bei einer dreistündigen mtb-tour bei einem 25er schnitt bei 100kg um die 3000 kcal?
> kann das hinkommen?hört sich irgendwie sehr hoch an.ist da der grundumsatz schon mit bei?
> ...



Nein, der Grundumsatz zählt extra. Ein Ergometer zeigt dir bei 250 Watt auch ein Verbrauch von 1000 Kcal pro Stunde an. Es dürfte ein guter Anhaltspunkt sein,vielleicht ein wenig zu Optimistisch.  

Mach so einer Tour, ist auch ne Pizza und ne grosse Portion Nudel mit Schinken Sahnesosse drin...   

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Nickensen (13. August 2007)

@ Chefin Elena
Danke für die Links. Klingt aus dem Munde von Sportärzten etc. irgendwie Glaubwürdiger als aus dem der Diätgurus.
Mir ist mittlerweile auch schon aufgefallen, das wenn ich ( wegen des schlechten Wetters ) keinen Sport treibe, mir diese ganze Schlank im Schlaf Sachen nicht wirklich was hilft. Denn dann nehme ich nicht richtig ab. Eher nur weil ich evtl. zu wenig esse ?!? Geht mir jetzt seit 4 - 5 Tagen so. 
Naja - normal essen und viel Sport...so wie es schon immer war....

Wenn du jetzt noch ein Rezept gegen meine ständige Müdigkeit hast, bin ich dir auf ewig Dankbar  
Machs gut...


----------



## Manuel79 (13. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So Jungs mal nen Update von mir 86,5 Kilo mit einem neuen Shirt was nicht wie ein Sack an mir herunter hängt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt!!!!!!!! 
Heftige Veränderung!!!

Bleib dran, und lass nen Jojoeffekt nicht aufkommen. Biker for life!


----------



## Aison (13. August 2007)

hardtailer schrieb:


> laut diverser kalorientabellen verbraucht man bei einer dreistündigen mtb-tour bei einem 25er schnitt bei 100kg um die 3000 kcal?
> kann das hinkommen?hört sich irgendwie sehr hoch an.



Kann schon hinkommen, allerdings ist es sehr von der Intensität abhängig! Meine Polaruhr zeigt auch die verbrauchten Kalorien an, diese Funktion habe ich allerdings immer bisschen mit Vorsicht genossen. Ein Kollege von mir, der Physiklehrer ist, hat dann mal die Kalorienangaben der Uhr (über Puls berechnet) mit dem berechneten Energieverbrauch (Daten der Strecke/Steigung/Zeit/Wirkungsgrad des Körpers etc..) verglichen. Er ist auf fast die gleichen Zahlen gekommen.

meine letzten gesammelte Daten:
90km, 4100hm, 6h => 6900kcal
120km, 5000hm, 8h => 8700kcal
270km, 2000hm, 8h30min => 7000kcal  (RR!)

gruss


----------



## BamBam026 (13. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> meine letzten gesammelte Daten:
> 90km, 4100hm, 6h => 6900kcal
> 120km, 5000hm, 8h => 8700kcal
> 270km, 2000hm, 8h30min => 7000kcal  (RR!)
> ...



Alter   da werd ich doch blöde...wer fährt denn solche Touren...??? Aba wenn ich so ne Tour ma packen sollte, hab ich kcal für 3 Tage verballert


----------



## Aison (13. August 2007)

BamBam026 schrieb:


> Alter   da werd ich doch blöde...wer fährt denn solche Touren...??? Aba wenn ich so ne Tour ma packen sollte, hab ich kcal für 3 Tage verballert



Die ersten beiden sind Wettkämpfe, letztes eine Trainingsfahrt. Ich darf so Strecken fahren (ca. 350km/woche)  sonst lass ich es lieber mit der Lizenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. August 2007)

ich schaff gerade mal 58km mit 1100hm (gemessen mit druckmesser nicht mit gps!) ohne tot umzufallen...


----------



## Aison (13. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ich schaff gerade mal 58km mit 1100hm (gemessen mit druckmesser nicht mit gps!) ohne tot umzufallen...


Wenn du so weiter fährst wie bisher, wirst du plötzlich grinsend das doppelte schaffen  Vor 3 Jahren hätte ich auch noch ungläubig dreingeschaut, wenn mir jemand gesagt hätte, dass ich mal solche Strecken ohne grosse Aufregung fahren werde. Mittlerweile ist es sogar soweit, dass ich jeweils am nächsten Morgen gleich wieder aufs RR sitze und 50km abspule zum auflockern (also kein tagelanges "Beinehochlagern").

EDIT: Ich bin zwar auch nicht das super leichtgewicht, aber je weniger man rumschleppt, je einfacher gehts


----------



## BamBam026 (14. August 2007)

Najut....als Lizenz Fahrer muss man im Training bleiben...ich mein mim Rennrad is das machbar...da mach ich auch 100 km (wenn ich mir ma Zeit dafür nehmen würde), aber im Schnitt sind meine RR Touren knapp 60 mit 28´er - 30´er Schnitt...das reicht als Feierabendrunde aus...

Wenn ich jemanden hätt, der ma nen ganzen Samstag oder Sonntag auf´m Rennrad verbringen würde, dann würd ich sicher auch ma 150km fahren...


----------



## Boardercrime (14. August 2007)

@Manuel79:

Boa das nenn ich eine Transformation !!
Respekt


----------



## Black Evil (14. August 2007)

Hi !
Ich hatte zwar schonmal gefragt, aber damals keine Antwort bekommen :

Meine Mutter behauptet immer, dass sich mit zunehmender Körperfülle die "Fettzellen" vermehren und diese dann durch abnehmen nur noch schrumpfen können aber niemals wieder verschwinden und immer ihr "Recht" fordern, man also immer schnell wieder ansetzt und wie sau aufpassen muß.

Stimmt das ??


----------



## Manuel79 (15. August 2007)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @Manuel79:
> 
> Boa das nenn ich eine Transformation !!
> Respekt



Stop! Das bin nicht ich! Das ist Stefan Yoah!  ;-)
Habe nur meinen Respekt an diese tolle Leistung gezeigt.


----------



## Manuel79 (15. August 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ich hatte zwar schonmal gefragt, aber damals keine Antwort bekommen :
> 
> Meine Mutter behauptet immer, dass sich mit zunehmender Körperfülle die "Fettzellen" vermehren und diese dann durch abnehmen nur noch schrumpfen können aber niemals wieder verschwinden und immer ihr "Recht" fordern, man also immer schnell wieder ansetzt und wie sau aufpassen muß.
> ...



Habe ich auch mal gehört. Sende mal ne PM an Dubbel, der gibt dir mit Sicherheit eine Antwort.


----------



## JekyllandHyde (15. August 2007)

Nach langem Mitlesen hab ich beschlossen mich auch mal einzubringen...  

Allgemeine Angaben: 29 Jahre; 189,5 cm; breitere Statur aufgrund von 14 Jahren Basketball und einer Bodybuildingsucht in meiner Jugend  - damals ... als ich noch die Zeit für solche Scherze hatte ...  


Startgewicht: 110,8 kg
Stand: Ende Mai 2007

Aktuelles Gewicht: 99,1 kg
Stand: heute morgen

Ziel: die noch sichtbaren "Reserven" durch Situps, Liegestützen, laufen und biken vollends abzubauen und das dann auch halten.


Nach anfänglichen schlagartigen Erfolgen auf der Waage wird die Erfolgskurve nun flacher. Wohlwissend, dass es großteils an der sich aufbauenden Muskelmasse liegt. Der einzige Vorteil aus den Jahren meines Bodybuildingwahns ist, dass mein Körper sehr schnell auf Training reagiert.


Endgewicht: ???

=> wird sich zeigen, wobei ich unter 100 kg bleiben will, da dies für meinen Hauptsport, das Basketball von Vorteil ist ...  



@Manuel 79: RESPEKT !!!  

Auch wenn ich mit 110 kg nicht SEHR viel leichter bin, wäre es utopisch mit meiner Statur nur ansatzweise in deine Abnehmdimensionen vorzudringen ... - DAS ist einfach nur KRASS !!!


----------



## Manuel79 (15. August 2007)

@ Stefan Yoah: Sach' ma wat! Ich staube hier deinen Respekt ein!

@ Stefan Yoah 2: Was hast du nochmal alles an Sport getrieben neben dem Biken? Krafttraining weiß ich noch... und weiter? Kannst mir doch nicht verklickern, das das alles war?

Was hast du für einen BMI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JekyllandHyde (15. August 2007)

JekyllandHyde schrieb:


> @Manuel 79: RESPEKT !!!
> 
> Auch wenn ich mit 110 kg nicht SEHR viel leichter bin, wäre es utopisch mit meiner Statur nur ansatzweise in deine Abnehmdimensionen vorzudringen ... - DAS ist einfach nur KRASS !!!




Hierzu ein Homer Simpson: Neinnnn !!!

Dabei hatte ich extra den richtigen Nick gesucht und schreib erst den falschen ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. August 2007)

1.   Macht doch nix, die Lorbeeren hat doch jeder hier verdient  und ohne die ganzen tipps und motivationen von euch allen, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht geschafft 

2. Ich hab hauptsächlich Gemoutainbiket
Wenn zu schlechtes Wetter war, hab ich mich aufs Ergometer geschwungen und danach Freihantel Training mit Liegestützen usw. durchgeführt und ich war dieses Jahr 5 mal joggen  ...

Und heute morgen laut meiner waage: *Bei einer Körpergröße von 178 cm und einem Gewicht von 84,4 kg beträgt Ihr Body-Mass-Index 27*

Hier mal meine Trainings Aufzeichnung:


----------



## Boardercrime (16. August 2007)

@Stefan_Yoah: Respekt !  

Kannst Du mal erzählen wie Du dich ernährst ?


----------



## sideshowbob (16. August 2007)

@stefan_yoah: auch von mir respekt!!!

auch wenn ich dein ziel bis oktober wieder auf 122,5kg zu sein für total aussichtslos halte  

ich hoffe du kannst es halten bzw dich weiter verbessern und hast noch viel spass mit dem neuen lebensgefühl!


----------



## Manuel79 (16. August 2007)

Schließe mich da mal dem Vorgänger an: Wieder auf 120 kg muss ja nicht sein, es sein denn du stehst auf Körperschädigung. 

Heftig, wie gut du auf dein Gewicht gekommen bist. Als ich hier mit dem Posten angefangen habe, hattest du noch irgendwas von 90 kg. Sehr gute Leistung und ein echtes Vorbild in Disziplin und Hartnäckigkeit.  

Mein momentaner Stand sind so aus: 183cm groß, 87 kg schwer und einen BMI von 23, manchmal auch 21... keine Ahnung, warum bei mir alles so schwankt. Ich habe richtige Probleme runter auf meine 83 kg zu kommen... .

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. August 2007)

Ja bei mir schwankt das Gewicht an den Regenartionstagen auch richtig nach oben... Aber eine Große Radtour und richtig schwitzen und ich bin es wieder los...

Zu meiner Ernährung:
Morgens 3 Brote oder ein Brot und ein Müsli (Vollkorn oder Graubrot) mit Vegetarischenaufstrich oder Magerine mit Käseoder Schwarzwälderschinken ohne Fettrand.
Bis abends 1 Banane ein Apfel und 3 bis 4 Brote mit Schinken ohne Fett oder Nutella oder sonstigen aufstrichen.
Abends eine Portion Nudel oder Kartoffeln mit fettarmen Fleisch und/oder Gemüse. Oder auch gerne mal eine Schale Fisch mit ein zwei kartoffeln.
Ich probiere also quasi meine kalorien pro Tag auf unter 2000 halten.
Was allerdings bei den viellen Kaffee getränken mit Milch relativ schwierig ist, aber mit einer stunde Hometrainer hab ich ca 1200Kalorien im Schnitt weg dann passt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. August 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> @stefan_yoah: auch von mir respekt!!!
> 
> *auch wenn ich dein ziel bis oktober wieder auf 122,5kg zu sein für total aussichtslos halte
> *
> ich hoffe du kannst es halten bzw dich weiter verbessern und hast noch viel spass mit dem neuen lebensgefühl!



Ey die 122,5kg makierung ergibt meine Motivations linie je steiler die wird umso mehr muss ich mich anstrengen  und wenn ich die auf mein ziel gewicht von 80 bzw 78 runtersätze sieht das in excel so aus als ob ich es schon geschafft hätte und ich würde noch fauler...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. August 2007)

Hi.
Nach dem mein Inet zum Teil nicht so wollte wie ich es wollte, klappt es jetzt wieder reibungslos und ich kann auch endlich wieder posten 

Was ich abgenommen habe, weiß ich nicht, habe mich schon länger nicht mehr gewogen.
Ich bin in den letzten Wochen 2 Rennen gefahren (Wetter [48km] und 24h-Duisburg [107km]). Da braucht man ,denke ich, nicht so auf das Gewicht zu schauen, das passt dann schon.
Anfang 2006 habe ich noch ca. 94kg gewogen und ich bin jetzt so bei ca. 76kg.
Dazwischen liegen ca. 4.000km auf dem MTB.

Der Spaß an der Sache ist das wichtigste.
Der Rest kommt dann schon.
Euch weiterhin viel Glück.
Auch schwere Zeiten gehen vorbei 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Boardercrime (17. August 2007)

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU:85.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
02.08.2007 ------- Ferien ---------------------
10.08.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU:87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
17.08.2007 G: 85.5 KG BU:88.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%

Ich glaube ich poste hier erst wieder wenn ich wieder auf 83 Kilo bin....


----------



## teppiche (17. August 2007)

Super Forum!!! hat mich motiviert mitzumachen.


So......möchte mich auch mal kurz in dieser Runde vorstellen.

Bin 33, komme aus München, war vor 4 Jahren noch richtig fit...und hab dann leider mit Beruf, Umzügen, Familie, etc. den Anschluss verloren.

Daten 2003:
1.80, 75 kg, 3500hm pro Tag ohne Probleme, 2 Alpencross pro Jahr, Waschbrettbauch  

Daten 2007:
1.80, 95 kg,..........................,Waschbärbauch  

Ab sofort ist die Mission gestartet: Zurück zur alten Form und Figur.
Werde die TransAlp nächstes Jahr mitfahren.....

Melde auch regelmäßig meinen Trainings/Fitness Fortschritt


----------



## Aison (17. August 2007)

Ungefähr so? 





Noch eine Frage:
Nehmen wir an, ich habe pro Tag eine Kalorienbilanz von -1000kcal. Kann man das irgendwie aufs Körpergewicht übertragen? Bzw. wieviel Körpergewicht entspricht das ungefähr?

Wenn es reines Fett wäre, das abgebaut wird, dann entspricht das so ungefähr 100g-120g. Nun kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man NUR Fett abbaut, va. wenn man ja gar nicht mehr viel Fett auf den Rippen hat ^^. Muskelmasse wird also bestimmt auch abgebaut, bei NUR Muskelmasse wäre das so 600g-700g. Kennt da jemand nähere Angaben?


EDIT: Hier hab ich noch einen Link gefunden für einen interaktiven Energiebedarfsrechner: http://www.uni-hohenheim.de/wwwin140/info/interaktives/energiebed.htm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. August 2007)

Hi
@ teppiche
Wenn du hier wirklich mitmachen willst, musst du dir aber den Vorsatz am Anfang des Jahres gesetzt haben 

Mal im Ernst. Das du deine Form so stark verloren hast, ist natürlich schade, aber du weißt ja jetzt durch das Lesen im Thread wie es geht und wirst schnell merken, das Biken zum Abnehmen sehr gut ist.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg dabei,
am Ende des Jahres kannst du ja im Spiegel mal deine Erfolge ansehen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man NUR Fett abbaut, va. wenn man ja gar nicht mehr viel Fett auf den Rippen hat ^^.


warum denn nicht? solange du genügend proteine zum erhalt des gewebes zu dir nimmst, ist alles fett, was verloren geht.

und selbst wenn du einen körperfettanteil von nur 10% hast, dann sind das bei 70 kg körpergewicht noch immer 7 kg. verbrenn mal eben auf die schnelle 7 kg körperfett.

ich glaube, das geht nicht so einfach.


----------



## Aison (17. August 2007)

ne woche lang 8h mit 6000kcal pro Tag trainieren und Billanz -4000kcal macht insgesamt -28mcal ~ 3kg Fett  Tönt aber ungesund, habs aber auch schon gemacht, da bringst in nem Monat schon paar kg runter. Allerdings mehr als GA1 fährst dabei nicht


----------



## Mischiman (19. August 2007)

Aison, ich versuche seit 2 1/2 Wochen mal wieder so eine Diät, in dem ich durch Ernäherung 500 kcal Defizit einfahre (Abendessen ersetzen durch Eiweißshake oder Salat mit was Eiweißhaltigem bei) und 1.000 kcal durch walken + radeln Defizit.

So komme ich auf 10.000 Defizit, wobei ich nur das schreibe, was ich auch messen kann mit der Polaruhr und es wirkt wohl auch so. Rein rechnerisch habe ich jetzt 2,8 kg weniger, wobei die Wage meist noch 1 - 2 kg weniger anzeigt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, da ich nicht besonders gut ausdauertrainiert bin, geht bei mir nicht mehr. Mein Ziel, auf das ich damit hin arbeite ist u.a. jeden Tag die 20km zur Arbeit und wieder zurück (also 200km/Woche) fahren zu können, ohne völlig fertig zu sein.

Vor dem Training ein leicht eiweißhaltiges Getränk und nacher auch - ich versuche täglich auf 60 Gramm Eiweiß zu kommen bei derzeit 108kg Körpergewicht. Für dieses leichte Training wie ich es mache reicht das aus, keine Muskelmasse abzubauen, im Gegenteil. 

Mischiman


----------



## Aison (19. August 2007)

Welche Getränke sind denn Eiweisshaltig? Gibts da was bezahlbares? Ich weiss, dass es im ALDI so eine Sojamilch gibt (mit Schokogeschmack), kA ob Soja den Zweck erfüllt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus K (19. August 2007)

Wer Eiweiss haben will, dem emfehle ich Magerquark. Ich bereite ihn immer folgendermaßen zu: Ein haufen Magerquark ich ein Schüsselchen, einen Schuss fettarme Milch dazu, damit er cremiger wird (kräftig verrühren). Dazu einen Apfel in kleine Stücke schneiden. Je nach Vorliebe geht natürlich auch anderes Obst. Dazu dann noch ein paar Löffelchen Früchetmüsli. Mir schmeckt es sehr gut und es sättigt gut. Wenn man sehr viel Eiweiss isst, sollte man auch viel Wasser trinken, weil es die Nieren belastet.

Mal ne Frage aus Neugierde: Was macht ihr während ihr auf dem Hometrainer trainiert? Fernsehen?

MFG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. August 2007)

Hi
@ Markus
Also ich gucke da meistens eine DVD. Ich will mich ablenken, aber auch nciht so stark, dass ih das treten vergese (Stichwort Männr und zwei Sachen gleichzeitig). Aber auch ein Mp3-Player kann helfen, um sich ein wenig abzulenken.
Daw msss man aber selber mal herausfinden.
Ist sicher Geschmackssache. Es ist wie so oft- DEN Tipp gibt es in dieser Sache nicht, mussst du selber probieren.

Vielleicht können dir andere mehr dazu sagen,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Welche Getränke sind denn Eiweisshaltig? Gibts da was bezahlbares? Ich weiss, dass es im ALDI so eine Sojamilch gibt (mit Schokogeschmack), kA ob Soja den Zweck erfüllt...



zahl lieber den Euro mehr beim Edeka, geschmacklich ist das ein derber unterschied


----------



## Aison (19. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> zahl lieber den Euro mehr beim Edeka, geschmacklich ist das ein derber unterschied



Bin Schweizer und hab nur nen Aldi um die Ecke


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. August 2007)

Hallo

so mal wieder ein Zwischenstand

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg
06.06.2007 - 93,5 kg
13.06.2007 - 95,0 kg
31.07.2007 - 92,0 Kg
19.08.2007 - 90,5 Kg

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## dubbel (20. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Bin Schweizer und hab nur nen Aldi um die Ecke



gibts da auch das gute ovomaltine crunchy cream?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder sollte man sowas in diesem thread besser nicht erwähnen?


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Alter: 19
Gewicht: 58kg
Ziel: minimale Zunahme durch Austrainieren der Muskeln, Unterhautfett radikalbekämpfen
Unnütze Sonderheiten: Fehlender großer rechter Brustmuskel (ich meine muscel major?) Grund => Eltern haben vor 20 Jahren an mir gespart 

Ernährung: Ist für mein Alter wohl ziemlich typisch recht ungesund, boykottiere jetzt aber seit einigen Wochen die Golden Arches, auch wenns nachts manchmal sehr schwerfällt und man regelmäßig belächelt wird..., dazu habe ich für mich selbst zu Hause den Chefkochposten übernommen, mir mangelt es allerdings noch an der Gerichtevielfalt, hier wäre ich für leckere Rezepte offen, derzeit läuft es meist auf Pasta mit Bolognese, Spätzle mit Ei, Salat bestehend aus Salatgurke, roter Paprika, Mais und Tomaten hinaus, viel zu oft aus Heißhunger dann auch noch Tiefkühlpizza oder eine Ladung fertigen Kartoffelsalat ausm Supermarkt, die ertränken den ja leider immer in Mayo...
Obst & Gemüse ist für mich eher ein Muss, würde aber gerne langsam Lust aufbauen das Grünzeug zu futtern... was mir sehr gut schmeckt und wovon ich probiere inzwischen möglichst täglich 1-2 zu essen sind Kiwis.
Zu Beachten wäre meine Laktoseintoleranz und die Abneigung gegenüber dem Genuss von purem Wasser, ich trinke bevorzugt den frischgepressten Fruchtsaft vom Rewe, hier am liebsten Mandarine und als Limo die nicht ganz so Coca Cola süße Orangina, werde aber probieren das weiter einzudämmen, genauso den Alkohol, jeden zweiten Tag ein selbstgemachter Caipi muss nicht sein...

Bei den Rezepten hätte ich gerne Tipps auch für Thunfisch, Mais, Tomaten, Nudeln, alles Dinge die ich sehr gerne Esse, Reis als beilage geht auch oder Kartoffeln, einen sehr guten Metzger haben wir auch am Ort, also nur her mit allen möglichen Dingen die lecker und gesund zugleich sind


----------



## Boardercrime (20. August 2007)

> gibts da auch das gute ovomaltine crunchy cream?
> 
> oder sollte man sowas in diesem thread besser nicht erwähnen?




Und wer hat's erfunden ? Die Schweizer


----------



## polo (20. August 2007)

weil migros freiburg kein ovomaltine crunchy cream hat, habe ich neulich einmalzin crunchy spread (o.s.ä.; migros hausmarke) kaufen. auch sehr lecker, aber anders: weniger schiokoladig, dafür noch deutlich malziger als ovomaltine crunchy cream - fast schon herb im geschmack. leider nicht ganz so creamy eben. dafür mehr kalorien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Zu Beachten wäre meine Laktoseintoleranz und die Abneigung gegenüber dem Genuss von purem Wasser, ich trinke bevorzugt den frischgepressten Fruchtsaft vom Rewe, hier am liebsten Mandarine und als Limo die nicht ganz so Coca Cola süße Orangina, werde aber probieren das weiter einzudämmen, genauso den Alkohol, jeden zweiten Tag ein selbstgemachter Caipi muss nicht sein...
> Bei den Rezepten hätte ich gerne Tipps auch für Thunfisch, Mais, Tomaten, Nudeln, alles Dinge die ich sehr gerne Esse, Reis als beilage geht auch oder Kartoffeln, einen sehr guten Metzger haben wir auch am Ort, also nur her mit allen möglichen Dingen die lecker und gesund zugleich sind


 
Beim Fruchtsaft solltest du darauf achten, dass der Zuckeranteil möglichst gering ist. Thunfisch ist nicht unbedingt das Gesündeste, weil er oft cadmiumbelastet ist - eher Makrelen oder Sardinen kaufen. Vollkorn-Nudeln sind besser als "weiße" Nudeln. Kein weißer Reis, nur brauner! Keine weiche Kartoffeln essen, nur harte


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Zuckeranteil müsste ich mal checken, gerade tuns für mich die paar Fläschen Bionade Holunder und Lychi die ich noch habe, was kann man dazu sagen? Der Saft ist übrigens 100% Direktsaft, also eigentlich müsste da nur Fruchtzucker drin sein...
Schade, Thunfisch ist eigentlich das Meerige was mir am meisten schmeckt :S, habe bisher immer den billigsten, glaube für 75Cent die Dose beim REWE gekauft, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte dass es da einen Qualitätsunterschied zu Saupique geben könnte? Makrelen und Saridenen müsste ich testen, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern dass ich die schon getestet und als nicht sonderlich lecker befunden habe. Wie stehts mit Barschen(Rot/Gold) und Seeteufel, gabs neulich auf dem Sommerfest von Bekannten, das war ganz lecker?! Nudeln kaufe ich gerne diese frischen ausm Kühlregal, die kann ich dann wohl vergessen, gibts die Vollkornnudeln in jedem Supermarkt und auch in Form von Spaghetti und anderen (Muscheln, Spiralen etc.) oder müsste ich dafür dann schonmaln Tegut oder Bioladen aufsuchen? Reis kaufe ich schon seit lange einen gemischten, eben mit vielen Körnern die noch braun sind, gibt es auch welchen wo alle Körner noch eingehüllt sind oder meinst du den? Wie nennen sich denn feste Kartoffeln? Die kaufen wir nämlich für gewöhnlich im Gemüseladen und da würde eine Bezeichnung helfen, kann ja nicht alle angriffeln 
Gerade mampfe ich an Milchreis (Minus-L Milch) mit Zimt-Zucker und Apfelmus, auch hier eine Bewertung bitte


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Zuckeranteil müsste ich mal checken, gerade tuns für mich die paar Fläschen Bionade Holunder und Lychi die ich noch habe, was kann man dazu sagen? Der Saft ist übrigens 100% Direktsaft, also eigentlich müsste da nur Fruchtzucker drin sein...


 
Das klingt schon ganz gut  



JanERDi schrieb:


> Schade, Thunfisch ist eigentlich das Meerige was mir am meisten schmeckt :S, habe bisher immer den billigsten, glaube für 75Cent die Dose beim REWE gekauft, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte dass es da einen Qualitätsunterschied zu Saupique geben könnte? Makrelen und Saridenen müsste ich testen, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern dass ich die schon getestet und als nicht sonderlich lecker befunden habe. Wie stehts mit Barschen(Rot/Gold) und Seeteufel, gabs neulich auf dem Sommerfest von Bekannten, das war ganz lecker?!


 
Auf die Schnelle tun's die Makrelen und Sardinen. Mit größerem Aufwand ist der "Fisch aus dem Eis" natürlich die bessere Wahl. Dann stinkst aber umso mehr in der Küche... 



JanERDi schrieb:


> Nudeln kaufe ich gerne diese frischen ausm Kühlregal, die kann ich dann wohl vergessen, gibts die Vollkornnudeln in jedem Supermarkt und auch in Form von Spaghetti und anderen (Muscheln, Spiralen etc.) oder müsste ich dafür dann schonmaln Tegut oder Bioladen aufsuchen?


 
Auf jeden Fall auf Eiernudeln verzichten. Hartweizen ist auch nicht die beste Wahl. Tegut oder einen Bioladen ist auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen  



JanERDi schrieb:


> Reis kaufe ich schon seit lange einen gemischten, eben mit vielen Körnern die noch braun sind, gibt es auch welchen wo alle Körner noch eingehüllt sind oder meinst du den?


 
Genau den meine ich  



JanERDi schrieb:


> Wie nennen sich denn feste Kartoffeln? Die kaufen wir nämlich für gewöhnlich im Gemüseladen und da würde eine Bezeichnung helfen, kann ja nicht alle angriffeln


 
Dann schaue mal hier


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Ich lese mit Interesse 
Da dazu nichts gesagt wurde sind Bionade und Milchreis zumindest mal keine größeren Sünden?


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Ich lese mit Interesse
> Da dazu nichts gesagt wurde sind Bionade und Milchreis zumindest mal keine größeren Sünden?


 
Ich persönlich halte nichts von dem Zeugs, aber man lebt ja nur einmal und sollte ab und zu auch das Essen genießen können...


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Nichts davon halten heißt es wirft einen zurück(in welchem Grade?), bringt einen nicht voran oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Nichts davon halten heißt es wirft einen zurück(in welchem Grade?), bringt einen nicht voran oder was?


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Wohin willst du gehen


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Alter: 19
Gewicht: 58kg
Ziel: minimale Zunahme durch Austrainieren der Muskeln, Unterhautfett radikalbekämpfen


----------



## Herbstbeiker (20. August 2007)

Wie groß, wie Fett in %?


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

1,74cm, Fettanteil hab ich nie gemessen, sollte aber relativ gering sein
Gerademal gegoogelt, falls das was bringt mein BMI ist 19 der Wert stellt den Grenzwert zum Untergewicht dar, davon kann aber nicht zu sprechen sein, bin eher drahtig, aber bestimmt kein Hungerhaken


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Hier im Forum sind doch bestimmt einige Ernährungswissenschaftler, Physiotherapeuten und ähnliches geschultes Personal unterwegs, auf Jungs und Mädels, knallt mir doch mal ein paar Rezepte für Frühstück, Mittag und Abend hin


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. August 2007)

mehr essen viel eiweis und mukiebude 3 mal die woche, am besten mit trainingsplan


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. August 2007)

Da sagt er was wahres.
Wenn du Muskeln aufbauen willst, kommst du an Eiweiß nicht vorbei.
Der Gang zur Mukiebude ist sicher auch nicht der schlechteste Weg.
Da kannst du dann auch dein "Unterhautfett radikalbekämpfen".
Dann bist du so wie du sein willst, denke ich.

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall dabei,
habe leider keine Rezepte, sonst hätte ich sie dir glatt zukommen lassen.
Für solche Späße gibt es aber auch eigentlich andere Foren 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Minimale Zunahme lag bei mir so im gedachten Rahmen von 2-3kg, ich wollte eigentlich diese kleinen Reste an Unterhautfett einfach in festeres Gewebe umwandeln um ein wenig fitter, aber ganz sicher nicht gestählt auszusehen. Ich möchte ausdauernde nicht kräftige Muskeln haben und mich für meine Kondition und das geistige Wohlergehen einfach gesünder ernähren, worauf ich hinaus will, ich will nicht ins Fitty, da gehören Spitzensportler zum Ausmerzen von kleineren Schwachstellen hin, sonst nur Leute die es leider zeitlich nicht schaffen an der frischen Luft Sport zu machen und natürlich ein großer Haufen prolliger Idioten...

EDIT: Knieschuss durch mein "radialbekämpfen", ich werde versuchen mich verständlicher auszudrücken
Zum Thema mehr essen: Waldgeist Hofheim ein Begriff? Da bin ich leider viel zu oft ^^ ist zwar immer nur ein Viertel Schnitzel oder ein halber Cheesburger, aber macht doch ganz gut satt


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

ich esse seit einiger zeit abends immer viel fisch. lachs hat z.b. 25% eiweiß und 1% fett, putenbrust fast genauso....
ansonsten: viel fahren, noch mehr fahren und...noch mehr fahren  training ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr training  mach aber auch genug pausen nach harten trainingseinheiten


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Ich dachte einfach an einen Rhythmus, der immer einen Tag Training und einen Tag Ruhe einplant. Ein Aufstieg auf den Altkönig von Kronberg aus, müssten ca. 400-500hm sein, dauert so eine Stunde, die Abfahrt nochmal ne Viertel, nicht besonders viel, ich dachte daher an zwei Runden pro Trainingstag, allerdings frage ich mich jetzt ob es sinnvoller ist einmal morgens und einmal abends loszudüsen oder sie hintereinander abzuackern, was meint ihr?
Butenbrust ist eine gute Sache, werde ich wohl sowohl als Zugabe im Salat, als auch als Schnitzel mit ein paar Kartoffeln und ein wenig Grünzeug mal vermehrt zubereiten. Gibts noch andere Fische/Geflügelsorten die ähnlich brauchbare Inhalte haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

also kochschinken hab ich noch hier, ist mit 19% eiweiß und 3% fett auch nicht zu verachten.

ich würd die tour an einem stück fahren, eben auch wegen des aspekts der erholung und weil die belastung größer ist wenn dus an einem stück fährst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. August 2007)

@ JanERDI
Muskeln kriegst du, indem du Begre in einem großen Gang im Sitzen (!) rauffährst. Dazu dann ein paar Einheiten, in denen du es krachen lässt (ca. 1h alles gibst). Wenn du dann noch hin und wieder ein paar längere Einheiten "langsam", aber dafür lang fährst (3-x Stunden), wirst du auch deine letzten Reserven noch los und bist noch dazu ein Hammer-MTBler 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. August 2007)

Ach so und nicht zu vergessen Eiweißpulver.
Wenn du viel fährst, nimmst du auch davon nicht zu.

Race-Kralle


----------



## JanERDi (20. August 2007)

Auf was fürn Brot haust du denn den Kochschinken? Schwarzbrot ist ja leider nicht so der Geschmacksknaller, oder hast du gar ein warmes Gericht in dem man den Schinken verarbeiten kann? Weißt du zufällig was ein Parmaschinken so als Werte hat? Wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Stück mehr Fett, wäre aber an sich mit ner leckeren Honigmelonenscheibe ein ganz nettes Push-Frühstück, höchstwahrscheinlich aber leckerer als gesund, wenn vielleicht auch in Maßen erlaubt?

@Kralle ich fahre aus Prinzip immer im sitzen, der Taunus hat ein, zwei härtere Anstiege, aber keine die man nicht mit Qual auch im Sattel besiegen kann. Was ist für dich ein hoher Gang am Berg? Dass ich nicht dauerhaft im Ersten rumkurbel wie an den steilsten Stücken ist klar, aber einige Teile lassen mehr einfach nicht zu oder soll ich mich probieren langsam hochzuarbeiten, zweiten, dritten und immer weiter? Es gibt ja auch viele Weisheiten, wie ist das, ist es auch lange Sicht wirklich am kraftsparensten in kleinstmöglichen Gängen viel zu treten oder wie manche Kraftparkete langsam aber kraftvoll aufm zweiten oder gar dritten Zahnrad?
Eiweißpulver bekomme ich in der Apotheke? Geschmacklich wo einzuorden? Einfach bei meinem Camelbak mit ins Wasser geben? Noch irgendwelche anderen pflanzlichen/natürliche Zusatzstoffe die ich dazugeben könnte?

Ich würde mich gerne morgen gleich mal zu einer langsamen doppelten Runde aufmachen. Rad ist eingestellt und läuft rund, Handschuhe sind gewaschen, neuer Helm sitzt, der Camelbak liegt keim- und bakterienfrei bei -18°C in der Kühltruhe und wird morgen frisch mit Leitungswasser befüllt, ich weiß nur nicht was ich frühstücken soll, hab mir gerade auch aus Mangel an Ideen zum Stopfen meines Hungers einfach mal drei Fleischtomaten mit Salz und Pfeffer reingefahren, wohl keine so geile Basis für eine 3h Tour morgen. Was haltet ihr von einer kleinen Portion Müsli (habe das Dr Oetker Schokomüsli, schmeckt halt einfach - habe hier ab und an das Aufweichen des Müslis gelesen, geschieht das in Milch oder Wasser und wie viel pro 100gr?) mit reingeschnibbelter Banane, einem Toast (auch hier leider nur das helle) belegt mit einem Spiegelei und einer Tasse Kakao?


----------



## Mischiman (20. August 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Lachs hat z.b. 25% eiweiß und 1% Fett


Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch einmal überdenken.  Es gibt nicht viele fettere Fische als Lachse.  

Mischiman


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

das steht zumindest auf der verpackung drauf und die andren fabrikate (wasn wort ) haben in etwa ähnliche werte 

@jan: eiweißpulver bekommst du im netz. whey protein ist eigentlich so das am meisten gebrauchte. das ganze gibts in verschiedenen geschmacksrichtungen und das ganze nimmst du am besten nach dem training mit milch o.ä. zu dir


----------



## ROW DY-1 (21. August 2007)

Moin

@JanERDi



> Eiweißpulver bekomme ich in der Apotheke? Geschmacklich wo einzuorden? Einfach bei meinem Camelbak mit ins Wasser geben?





Wenn Eiweißpulver, dann Whey Eiweiß, morgens nach dem aufstehen und sofort nach dem Krafttraining.  . Den restlichen Eiweißbedarf solltest du über deine Ernährung decken. 500g Margerquark haben ca. 60g Eiweiß...
Wenn Du es schaffst 1kg von dem Zeug zu verdrücken, hast du schon 2g pro kg Körpergewicht... ausreichend 

In deinen Camelbak würde ich es nicht machen...ausser Du willst viel zeit mit dem reinigen verbringen. 

Geschmacksrichtungen gibt viele... Vanille Schoko u.s.w.

Bekommen tust Du es im Fitnessstudio, in Internetshops...



Gruß

rowdy


----------



## JekyllandHyde (21. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Butenbrust ist eine gute Sache, werde ich wohl sowohl als Zugabe im Salat, als auch als Schnitzel mit ein paar Kartoffeln und ein wenig Grünzeug mal vermehrt zubereiten. Gibts noch andere Fische/Geflügelsorten die ähnlich brauchbare Inhalte haben?




Damit arbeitest du im Grunde wieder dagegen, da Kartoffeln vor Kohlehydraten nur so überlaufen ...


----------



## JanERDi (21. August 2007)

Was dann als Beilage zur Putenbrust? Das mit dem Quark und dem Eiweißpulver muss ich mir noch überlegen, hört sich doch schon an wie diese Verrückten, die sich pro Tag 10 rohe Eier reinknallen um breiter zu werden. Oder ist Eiweiß so extrem notwendig, auch wenn man nur ganz minimal zulegen will? Ich habe in den letzten 3-4 Jahren maximal 2-3kg zugelegt und bin eigentlich ganz glücklich darüber, dass mein Stoffwechsel mir erlaubt dass ich soweit alles essen kann ohne dass ich aufgehe, das würde ich ungern mit solchen extremen Dingen aufs Spiel setzen, ich dachte mehr Sport und überlegtere Ernährung müssten eigentlich reichen :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (21. August 2007)

Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist normalerweise vollkommend ausreichend  

"Buntes" Essen ist auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen, d.h. viel Obst, Gemüse und nicht zuviel Fleisch


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

oh sorry, hab mich bei dem lachs vertan  die 1g fett die ich noch im kopf hatte waren omega3-fettsäuren.

also das zeug hat knapp 5g fett, dvon relativ viel omega 3 und in etwa gleichen teilen (2g) einfach und mehrfach ungesättigte fettsäuren. fett ist ja nicht immer ungesund, von daher kann ich damit mehr als gut leben, der körper brauchts ja


----------



## JanERDi (21. August 2007)

Sooooooooo wieder da 1 3/4 Runden 1:45h, kurz vorm Ende dann lieber Schluss gemacht weil beide Hände noch von der ersten Abfahrt ziemlich gekrampft haben und der Rücken rechts über der Hüfte anfing zu ziepen, ich sollte es also wohl lieber ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen, das Frühstück bestehnd aus 50g Dr Oetker Schokomüsli vom Vorabend eingeweicht in Minus-L Milch, eine Tasse Kakao und ein Toast mit nem Spiegelei drauf haben aber gut gewirkt, keinerlei Hungereinbruch, Beine und Lunge hätten wohl noch ein ganzes Stück weiter mitgemacht, das merk ich mir also 

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:
http://home.arcor.de/erdilein2105/DSC00914.JPG


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

eier finde ich auch top zum frühstück! vor längeren touren gibts 3-4 stunden vorher ein ausgiebiges frühstück mit toast, marmelade und 2 eiern. der hunger meldet sich dann eigentlich immer erst wieder gegen abend


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. August 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> eier finde ich auch top zum frühstück! vor längeren touren gibts 3-4 stunden vorher ein ausgiebiges frühstück mit toast, marmelade und 2 eiern. der hunger meldet sich dann eigentlich immer erst wieder gegen abend


 
Und das nennst du Frühstück?
Also zum Thema Frühstück hätte ich Besseres vorzuschlagen...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

mag ja sein, ich sag ja auch nicht, dass das für jeden das beste ist -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (21. August 2007)

Torpedo was schlägst du denn vor? Ich habe um 10 angefangen zu frühstücken, das Toast mit dem Spiegelei war dann auch flott weg, am Müsli(mit Bananenstücken, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen!) und Kakao habe ich mich dann so bis 10:40 aufgehalten um 11 gings aufs Rad...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. August 2007)

Hi.
Also ich hole mir Eiweißpulver, wenn ich es mir hole, in einer Drogerie. Die ("Haupt-")Geschmackssorten sind Schoko und Vanille.
Es schmekt vor allem süß.
Wer es also mag...
In den Camelbak würde ich es NIE tun- AUF KEINEN FALL!
Danach bist du dann erst mal 2 Wochen mit reinigen bechäftigt.
Außerdem ist Wasser, und auf längeren Touren mal eine Cola, eh viel besser als dieses Pulver.
Nach der Tour gibt es dann 1-2 Portionen Eiweißpulver mit Milch.
Wenn du eine längere Tour planst, kannst du dich morgens zum Frühstück mal richtig austoben 
Da ist dann fast alles erlaubt. Helles Toast- absolut ok; Nutella- keine Frage, immer rein damit; Marmelade- auch absolut zu empfehlen.
Auch alles zusammen, wer es mag...
Ein kleiner Gang ist kräfteschonender als ein großer.
Ein kleiner Gang geht mehr auf die Kondition.
Für einen großen Gang brauchst du die Kraft.
Immer im Sitzen fahren ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Du merkst es ja selber im Rücken.
Immer wenn du am Berg brennende Beine hast, steh auf.
Wenn der Rücken zwickt, steh auf.
Wenn der Hintern langsam weh tut, steh auf.
Das ist doch keine Schande 
Mit "in einem größeren Gang fahren" meinte ich so zwei, drei Gänge mehr.
Wenn du das immer mal wieder machst, wird dein Bein "wachsen".
Du hast immer mehr Kraft und kannst dann, wenn du regelmäßig mal aus dem Sattel gehst, auch viel länger fahren.

STEH AUF Junge 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## JanERDi (21. August 2007)

Über das Eiweißpulver denke ich in 1-2 Monaten nochmal nach wenn sich für mich mal abgesehen von der Kondition nicht genug tut.
In den Camelbak kommt weiterhin nur Leitungswasser alles klar, werde da aber mal aus Gewichtsgründen die Menge reduzieren, heute wieder etwas über einen Liter dabei gehabt und nichtmal die Hälfte getrunken, klar ist trinken wichtig, ich werde es auch nicht ganz weglassen, aber wenn ich einen halben Liter umsonst rumschleppe macht mich das auch nicht schneller. Außerdem bekomme ich immer wenn ich zu viel trinke einen Blähbauch, lieber immer mal auf einem graden Stück einmal Wasser in den Mund und spühlen und raus damit und dann ein zwei kleine Schlücke hinterher.
Beim Frühstück werde ich mal bei dem heute erprobten bleiben, schmeckte ganz ordentlich, hat mich gut satt gemacht und gut gearbeitet, esseiden Torpedo hat noch kleinere Verbesserungsvorschläge 
Ich habe schon heute probiert immer ein, zwei Gang höher zu fahren als üblich, ging auch ganz gut, man wird ja wenn man den Anfang überwunden hat auch schön flott dabei, an manchen Anstiegen gehts aber einfach nur im ersten wenn Senken, Wurzeln, Steine und Furchen überwunden werden müssen.
Das mit dem aufstehen ist mir neu, imgrunde steht man doch nur auf wenn einen die Kraft im sitzen verlässt, das ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall. Der ziepende Rücken geht auch teilweise auf meine krumme Wirbelsäule und das mangelnde Training das ich ihm dafür gönne zurück, die Hände auch auf noch nciht optimal eingestellte Bremshebel, die müssen einfach noch nen Tick näher ran...
Auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht jetzt nachschub des Naturreises, Putenbrust, Kochschinken, Vollkornnudeln und Gemüse - Paprika, Tomaten, Mais, Kartotten.
Wie steht es denn mit Soßen zu den Nudeln, Tomatensauce wohl am besten selbstgemacht aus frischen Tomaten und Tomatenmark, hat da jemand ein leckeres Rezept? Wie steht es mit Sahnesoße mit Kochschinken?
Kartoffeln wirklich komplett verboten oder gibts da auch die eine oder andere Variation wo das gut reinpasst?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. August 2007)

Hi, da war ich ein bisschen ungenau.
Der Tip mit dem Berg im Sitzen rauffahren bezog sich auf die Straße. Im Wald gelten andere Regeln 
Ich trainiere auf der Straße und gehe nur zum Spaß oder für die Fahrtechnik in den Wald.
Der Tipp bezog sich also auf Straßentraining. Sorry! 
Du kannst es aber natürlcih auch im Wald probieren, wenn es nicht allzu ruppig ist, müsste es auch da gehen.
Im Stehen fahren bringt Ruhe in Hintern, Rücken und Nacken. Dazu belastet es andere Regionen im Bein. Es gibt einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund nur im Sitzen zu fahren.
Das dein Rücken zu wenig trainiert ist, muss nicht der Grund sein für Schmerzen.
Ich tue auch nix dafür und habe nur auf langen Touren (3h odder mehr) Probleme. Allerdings ist meine Wirbelsäule auch halbwegs gerade.
Na ja, kannst du ja alles mal ausprobieren.
Wenn du nicht willst, lässt du es einfach bleiben.

Trinken sollte man alle paar Minuten einen kleinen Schluck.
[Nippen statt kippen]
Wie viel man genau braucht, ist sehr verschieden- einfach mal ausprobieren. Aber: Lieber mal einen Schluck zu viel mitnehmen- sonst: KRÄMPFE und Durst.
Mennge auch sehr tark von der Temperatur abhängig.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## JanERDi (21. August 2007)

Heute war es angenehm kÃ¼hl und leichter Seitenwind, kam nach der Strecke nach Hause und war kaum geschwitzt, was aber sicherlich nicht am Tempo lag, Wasser war einfach nicht so von NÃ¶ten heute 
Komm gerade vom Tegut, gibt ja leider wirklich nur Spaghetti als Vollkornnudeln  total eintÃ¶nig... was sagt ihr zu Dinkelprodukten? Als Wildreis (oder war es Naturreis?) habe ich nicht den von Alnatura fÃ¼r fast 3â¬ genommen sondern einen den es "schon" fÃ¼r 2â¬ gab, mal schaun.
Wie sieht es mit meiner SahnesoÃe aus? Bekomm langsam wieder Hunger und die Laugenstange (erlaubt?) stopft auch nicht wirklich...
Das mit dem Sitzen hmmmmmmm ich weiÃ nicht ich fahr einfach lieber im Sitzen, ich bin dabei viel ruhiger und irgendwie macht es mir SpaÃ mich zu quÃ¤len (komm schon noch 100m dann biste da), in wiefern geht denn das stehend Fahren auf andere Muskelgruppen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

du kannst dich auch im stehen quälen 

und zum trinken: es schadet doch sicherlich nicht, wenn du noch etwas zusatzgewicht mit dir rumschleppst....trainiert bauch-und rückenmuskulatur und ist einfach noch intensiver...meine meinung


----------



## Mischiman (21. August 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> oh sorry, hab mich bei dem lachs vertan  die 1g fett die ich noch im kopf hatte waren omega3-fettsäuren.
> 
> also das zeug hat knapp 5g fett, dvon relativ viel omega 3 und in etwa gleichen teilen (2g) einfach und mehrfach ungesättigte fettsäuren. fett ist ja nicht immer ungesund, von daher kann ich damit mehr als gut leben, der körper brauchts ja


Frischer Lachs liegt i.d.R. zwischen 10% - 15% Fett, 25% ist keine Seltenheit und Fjord-Lachs kann durchaus >50% Fett haben. REWE gibt z.B. 14% an.

Räucherlachs kann deutlich weniger haben (5%).

Lachs ist nicht zu verwechseln mit _Seelachs_. Seelachs ist ein völlig anderer Fisch (Seewasser statt Süßwasser) und hat andere Nährwerte. Der Seelachs hat mit ca. 18% Eiweiß zwar weniger Protein, zählt aber mit < 1% fett zu den magersten Fischen überhaupt. Außerdem ist er viel günstiger zu haben.

Mischiman


----------



## polo (21. August 2007)

lachse sind keine süßwasser-, sondern wanderfische. seelachs (= dorschart) ist ziemlich öde.


----------



## Mischiman (21. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> lachse sind keine süßwasser-, sondern *wanderfische*. seelachs (= dorschart) ist ziemlich öde.


Den Begriff kannte ich noch nicht, aber das sie im Süßwasser geboren werden, ins Meer wandern und zum Ablaichen zurückkehren, wusste ich. 

Seelachs ist auch öde, aber gesund. 

Mischiman


----------



## polo (21. August 2007)

jetzt bleibt die frage, welche fischart dann der mtbler und welche der nordic walker ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (21. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> jetzt bleibt die frage, welche fischart dann der mtbler und welche der nordic walker ist?


Also eines ist klar: die Nordicwalker würde ich eher der Spezies Blauwal zuordnen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Frischer Lachs liegt i.d.R. zwischen 10% - 15% Fett, 25% ist keine Seltenheit und Fjord-Lachs kann durchaus >50% Fett haben. REWE gibt z.B. 14% an.
> 
> Räucherlachs kann deutlich weniger haben (5%).
> 
> ...



ja ist räucherlachs, tschuldigung, dass ich da nicht ausreichend differenziert habe


----------



## lofi (22. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe gerade in einer Kalorientabelle gelesen, dass Nuddeln und insbesondere Vollkorn Nuddeln sehr viele Kalorien haben. 
Habe gestern nach einer kleinen 40km Tour etwa 200g Vollkornnuddeln mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan gegessen, wenn ich das berechne in Kalorien komme ich auf 1000 Kalorien und das für ein Abendessen...

Machen Nuddeln dick oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. August 2007)

Hallo
In Massen macht alles dick.
An einem Stück Schokolade ist auch noch keiner gestorben.
Nudeln sind sehr energiereich und machen, wenn man zu viel davon isst, natürlich auch dick. Zum Abnehmen kann ich dir Nudeln also nicht empfehlen. Durch ihre großen Energiemengen eignen sie sich hervorragend, um seine Energiespeicher (z. B. vor einem Rennen oder eienr längeren Tour) aufzufüllen.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. August 2007)

lofi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe gerade in einer Kalorientabelle gelesen, dass Nuddeln und insbesondere Vollkorn Nuddeln sehr viele Kalorien haben.
> Habe gestern nach einer kleinen 40km Tour etwa 200g Vollkornnuddeln mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan gegessen, wenn ich das berechne in Kalorien komme ich auf 1000 Kalorien und das für ein Abendessen...
> 
> Machen Nuddeln dick oder wie kann ich das verstehen?



 nudeln trocken oder gekocht gewogen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. August 2007)

Ist das nicht egal? 
Eigentlich machen solche Angaben doch nur bei trockenen Nudeln Sinn, oder nicht?
Außerdem müsste das bei einer seriösen Tabelle meiner Meinung nach dabei stehen, ob es sich um trockene oder gekochte Nudeln handelt.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Müllerchen (22. August 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal?



hm.. vielleicht wiegen gekochte nudeln mehr weil sie aufgequollen sind? müsste man glatt mal einen italiener fragen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. August 2007)

100 Gramm Trockennudeln wiegen gekocht ca. 300 gramm


----------



## Schiky (22. August 2007)

Ich kann da nur Race-Kralle zustimmen, es kommt einfach auf die Menge an, die man von den einzelnen Sachen ist. Bei energiereichen/kaloriereichen Produkten muss man halt die Mengen einschränken, von kaloriearmen Produkten kann man dafür mehr essen. Ich habe es mittlerweile geschafft meine Ernährung umzustellen, ohne dabei auf groß etwas zu verzichten. 
Vor gut 2-3 Monaten habe ich mich noch sehr ungesund/unbewußt ernährt, das heißt:
1. große Portionen: Ich habe oft nur ein kleines Frühstück zu mir genommen, Mittags an der Uni dann nur ne Kleinigkeit oder gar nichts und dann dafür Abends viel zu große Portionen
2. nicht unbedingt immer frische Produkte: Sondern eher der leichtere Weg mit Tütensauce mit Nudeln etc., anstatt die Sauce selbst zu kochen und mit Gemüse anzureichern. Habe da dann eher Fleisch mit reingeworfen
3. Sehr energiereiche Sachen in zu großen Mengen und zu häufig
4. Falsche Getränke: Habe oft sehr viel Cola getrunken, schmeckte mir einfach, aber hat natürlich verdammt viele Kalorien
So habe ich mich doch recht lange ernährt und habe bis vor 3 Jahren noch dazu kaum Sport betrieben, so kam ich am Ende auf 133-135kg. Mit dem Wiedereinstieg in den Fußball konnte ich dies in knapp 3 Jahren auf 125kg reduzieren, es waren zwischendrin 120kg bis zu einer Verletzung. Naja am Ende der letzten Saison hat es dann bei mir Klick gemacht und ich fasste den Entschluß endlich was zu tun und dies hieß für mich:
1. Ernährung umstellen, dazu zählte für mich vor allem eine kontinuierlichere Ernährung (also mehrere kleine Portionen über den Tag verteilt), eine ausgewogene Ernährung mit frischen Produkten und vor allem halt insgesamt das Zurückschrauben energiereicher Speisen. Hinzu kam, das ich meinen Konsum von kalorienreichen Getränlken deutlich reduziert habe. Klar nen Pils nach dem Sport trinke ich immer noch gerne, aber halt ansonsten eher dann Sprudel statt ner Cola. 
2. Mehr Sport treiben, denn bis dahin belief sich meine sportliche Betätigung auf 2x1:30h die Woche Fußball, das reichte um das Gewicht zu halten, aber mehr auch nicht. Da mir nun das Joggen nicht so wirklich liegt habe ich halt mit dem Biken eine alte Leidenschaft wiederentdeckt und komme so derzeit auf mind. 5 Tage der Woche an denen ich etwas tue. Wobei ich meist pro Tag dann halt so 2-3h mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.
Naja durch diese zwei Punkte habe ich es geschafft mein Gewicht jetzt auf 105kg zu reduzieren und ich werde weiter machen. Noch dazu habe ich nicht nur das Gewicht abgebaut, sondern auch Muskelmasse aufgebaut (endlich ist in meinen Schüssen beim Fußball wieder der richtige bums drin) und meine Kondition deutlich verbessert! Neben dem Bike, bin seit dem 16.07. 937km gefahren, half natürlich auch eine ordentliche Saisonvorbereitung dabei. Ganz wichtig ist aber, das man sich gesund ernährt und dabei Sport treibt. Nur Sport oder nur eine Umstellung der Ernährung wird es meist nicht bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. August 2007)

Hi.
@ Müllerchen:
Gegenthese:
Gekochte Nudeln sind leichter, weil die Inhaltssstoffe darin versiedet sind 
War natürlich nur Quatsch von mir, muss auch mal sein.
@ Schiky:
Glückwunsch. Biken bringt halt was. So stark muss man die Ernährung gar nicht umstellen, um durch Sport abzunehmen. (meine Meinung)
Wie viel man machen kann/will/muss um abzunehmen, muss jeder selbst herausfinden.
Disziplin ist aber auch sehr wichtig. Genauso wie der Spaß. Wenn der verloren geht, hat man verloren. Dann wird das mit dem Abnehmen auf dem Bike nämlich nix.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schiky (22. August 2007)

@Race-Kralle:
Danke! Ja Biken bzw. Sport im generellen. Denn es muss einfach jeder seinen Sport finden! Wenn einem der Sport keinen Spass macht, dann wird man ihn auch nicht wirklich betreiben und somit nichts erreichen. So sehe es halt bei mir mit dem Joggen aus, obwohl mir selbst das jetzt beim Training leichter von der Hand geht, aber einfach so mal Joggen gehen wäre net mein Ding. beim Biken habe ich Spass und kann mich selbst ein wenig "quälen" und durch den Spass fällt es dann recht leicht mit der Disziplin. Wie stark man dazu die Ernährung umstellen muss hängt immer von der bisherigen Ernährung ab, wie gesagt wirklich extrem umgestellt habe ich meine Ernährung auch nicht, ich ernähre mich schlicht bewusster und esse immer noch alles was mir schmeckt. Ich achte halt nur darauf das es nicht zu viel wird. Naja ich werde so weitermachen und hoffe bald wieder im zweistelligen Bereich zu sein und das Ganze halt noch mit Spass dabei. Dabei helfen wird sicher mein zweiwöchiger Radurlaub in Dänemark, da kann man richtig schön fahren und ein paar Berge gibt es da sogar auch!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. August 2007)

Ach zum Zweistelligen Bereich: ich schwanke seit 3 Wochen zwischen 83,9(Heute) und 86KG vor vor gestern...
Muskeln aufbauen und gleichzeitig abnehmen ist schwer...


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2007)

lofi schrieb:


> Habe gestern nach einer kleinen 40km Tour etwa 200g Vollkornnuddeln mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan gegessen, wenn ich das berechne in Kalorien komme ich auf 1000 Kalorien und das für ein Abendessen...
> 
> Machen Nuddeln dick oder wie kann ich das verstehen?



*nudeln machen nicht dick ... ABER!* - in verbindung mit einer etwas öligen/fetteren soße+fettem käse passiert folgendes: wenn kohlehydrate zusammen mit öl eingenommen werden, so steigt wegen der kohlehydrate der insulinspiegel, welcher wiederum ein fettstofwechselhemmer ist oder anders noch erklärt, das insulin ist dafür zuständig, dass glucose in die muskulatur geschafft wird aber auch in die fettzellen, wo die glucose zu fett umgebaut wird.

weiter noch hemmt insulin die lipolyse (abbau des speicherfetts). und die soße und der parmesan bringen dann ja auch noch ein wenig fett mit, welches gleich mit in die fettzellen wandert. 

somit wissen wir jetzt: nudeln sind ok, aber nicht zusammen mit fett und öl. und so richtig satt machts ehrlich gesagt auch nicht auf dauer, oder?

aber was jetzt essen, wenn man abnehmen will? normalerweise wirst du nach dem sport eine halbe bis einer stunde mit dem essen zubereiten verbringen? das ist nach gängiger lehre nicht ideal. also ... essen erst nach einer halben stunde ist nicht ideal, möchte ich damit ausdrücken ^^

in der ersten stunde nach dem sport sollte man (da gibts aber auch 1-3 verschiedene philosophien) einen kohlehydrat:eiweiß shake im verhältnis 2:1 zu sich nehmen. als beispiel jetzt einfach mal 50 gramm maltodextrin und 25 gramm eines eiweißpulvers. mit einem liter milch oder wasser vermischt und innerhalb der einen stunde getrunken.

nach einer stunde wirst du wieder hunger bekommen. und da bietet sich für die sättigung und das abnehmen magerquark+ oder rindersteak+ oder thunfisch+ oder irgendwas mit eiweiß+ brötchen an.

hauptsache weniger kohlehydrate und mehr eiweiß und das ganze mager bzw. nicht so fettig.

es versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass man auch bei einer eiweißhaltigeren ernährung mit einem kalorienüberschuss prinzipiell zunehmen wird, als abnehmen.

also gilt auch hier: nicht zu viel essen.


----------



## Aison (22. August 2007)

Gibts eigentlich was, das man Essen kann ohne dick zu werden? ^^ Vieleicht Sägemehl?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. August 2007)

Hallo
@ Schiky
Ja, wie viel man an der Ernährung derhen muss, hängt auch davon ab, wie die eigene Ernährung so ist. Wenn man z. B. nur zunimmt, weil man gezwungen ist, den ganzen im Büro zu sitzen und abends dann auch keine Lust mehr hat, sich zu  bewegen, muss nicht an der Ernährung arbeiten sondern nur den Hintern hochkriegen.
Man muss sich aber trotzdem auch mal was gönnen. Schokolade ist ja kein Gift, sondern halt leider nur sehr kalorienreich. Aber wenn man sich einmal im Monat eine Tafel mit sich selber teilt, ist das sicher kein Weltuntergang. Vielmehr sollte man dann aber auch nicht, weil es natürlich den Abnehmerfolg mindert.
Am Anfang denkt man sich aber eh, dass man sich ja nicht umsonst gequält haben will und hat dann eh weniger Lust auf Süßes (so war es zumindest bei mir).

@ x-rossi
Damit ist denke ich alles gesagt 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (22. August 2007)

@Race-Kralle: 
Das sich was gönnen ist auch wichtig, nur verzichten schafft man eh auf Dauer schwer!


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was, das man Essen kann ohne dick zu werden? ^^ Vieleicht Sägemehl?


eieiei ... alle gewebe brauchen primär eiweiß. die leber kann aus fett (grob gesagt) traubenzucker synthetisieren. kohlehydrate braucht man also eigentlich nur für die speicher im muskel.

insulin wirkt zwar anabol, hemmt aber den fettabbau. hingegen glucagon (gegenspieler des insulins) fördert den fettabbau und wirkt ebenso anabol. also wenn schon mit kaloriendefizit, dann lieber bei den kohlehydraten gespart, denn glucose macht ja auch die leber.

wer noch seinen blinddarm hat, kann ja mal sägemehl probieren. aber ich gebe da keine gewähr auf erfolg.


----------



## Herbstbeiker (23. August 2007)

Hallo Rossi, dein Drink mit einem Liter Milch (1,5%) hat alleine schon 750kcal. -Und dann noch Abendessen? -Viel Spass beim "Abnehmen"


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. August 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Hallo Rossi, dein Drink mit einem Liter Milch (1,5%) hat alleine schon 750kcal. -Und dann noch Abendessen? -Viel Spass beim "Abnehmen"



Also im Durschnitt hat normale Milch mit 1,5% Fett 480.00 kcal auf einem Liter


----------



## Fietser (23. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also im Durschnitt hat normale Milch mit 1,5% Fett 480.00 kcal auf einem Liter



+ maltodextrin + eiweißpulver


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

ich kenn mich in der materie nicht so aus, aber generell müsste es doch so laufen: 

weniger (essen) zunehmen als der körper ansich verbraucht (durch sport) = abnehmen.

spielt es da eine soooooo große rolle, WAS ich esse? klar, jetzt mal die schoko-orgie vornweg genommen. aber mit gesunder, ausgewogener ernährung müsste die obige rechnung doch aufgehen, oder?

macht es wirklich so nen unterschied, ob ich abends kohlenhydrate (nudeln, reis, kartoffen...) esse, oder eiweiß (seis ein steak oder ein protein-shake)

wenn jemand ne gebrauchsanweisung hat, wie man noch 3 kilo verlieren kann, dann bitte her damit!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. August 2007)

Das ist ganz einfach:
Wann war dein letzter Friseurbesuch?
Eine Glatze spart schon ein paar Gramm.
Dann könntest du deine Nägel schneiden.
Brauchst du wirklich jedes Organ, das du in dir trägst? Du könntest es spenden und so auch noch anderen helfen.
Mal im Ernst.
Wenn du mit genug Übergewicht an den Start gegangen bist und es mit der Abnahme recht schnell ging, mach einfach weiter so und gib dem Körper ein wenig Zeit. Das ist ja auch eine Belastung für ihn.
Wenn nicht, musst du einfach die Dosis erhöhen ( sprich: mehr fahren)

Der größte Dickmacher sind meiner Meinung nach Getränke (Cola, Fanta, Apfelsaft,...). 100ml haben da um die 40kcal. Wenn man davon jetzt 2l am Tag trinkt, hat sich das mit dem Abnehmen schon allein durch die Getränke fast erledigt.
Wenn man schnell und viel zunimmt, dann auch meist nur, weil man das falsche (Schokolade, Chips,...) und nicht etwa weil man zu viel isst.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wann war dein letzter Friseurbesuch?



ist erst in 2 wochen wieder. aber das bringt wirklich net mehr als 250 gramm. nächste woche geh ich blutspenden. aber die zapfen ja nie mehr als 1/2 liter  



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit genug Übergewicht an den Start gegangen bist und es mit der Abnahme recht schnell ging, mach einfach weiter so und gib dem Körper ein wenig Zeit. Das ist ja auch eine Belastung für ihn.



Das ist glaub das Problem. Ich habe kein Übergewicht. Übergewichtige Menschen können mit ausgewogener ernährung und sport recht gut viel abnehmen. aber als normal gewichtiger 2 - 3 kilos los zu werden ist echt nicht einfach, find ich.
bewußter weise verzichte ich gerade auf meinen freitag abend prosecco. das ist der einzige alk den ich so trink. ok, einmal im schaljahr auf ner tour n alkfreies hefe. und sonst nur wasser oder kaffee mit fettarmer milch. ich weiß echt net, wo ich noch gesund einsparen könnte. 
du wirst lachen, ich war sogar schon bei einem ww-treffen.  zwar nur als begleitung einer kollegin, aber die tante die das geleitet hat meinte nur das der körper von normalgewichtigen menschen sehr lange braucht, bis er was hergibt. tolle aussichten.


----------



## zak0r (23. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne gebrauchsanweisung hat, wie man noch 3 kilo verlieren kann, dann bitte her damit!




normal weiterernähren, bloss nicht mangeldiätkack, dazu allerdings 5-6L wasser pro tag, geht zu beginn nur indem du dir das schön hinstellt und versuchst schon die hälfte am frühen nachmittag weg zu haben.
dazu noch normales training und erhöhte umfänge situps und liegestütze und leichtes yoga mit stretching.


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

das mit den liegestützen steht schon lange auf meiner to-do-liste, aber ich konnte mich noch nicht dazu aufraffen.  

5-6 liter wasser   da hockst ja nur noch auf der bude.   ich bin bei 2-3 liter täglich, da werd ich mir gleich noch ein fläschlein holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. August 2007)

In 2 Wochen erst? Ja, danach aber dann nix wie ab auf die Waage. Blutspenden? Super!
Hast du deinen Arzt schon nach der Abgabe "unnötiger" Organe gefragt?
Der kann die nach weiß ich wo weiter verkaufen. Wenn du mit diesem Anliegen dahin gehst, kommst du auch als Kassenpatient sofort dran 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch was dein Problem ist. Du bist gar nicht zu dick, sondern willst "nur so" abnehmen. Da geht mir ein Licht auf 
Weiß nicht, warum es nicht klappt. Dafür kenne ich ja auch zu wenig von dir.
Hast du es schon mit fahren, fahren, fahren probiert?
Eine Diät (ich esse jetzt drei Monate gar nix und mach danach so weiter wie jetzt) ist auch keine Lösung.
Ich weiß es echt nicht.
Such doch mal nach Schwachstellen. Kalorienreiche Getränke, falsches Essen,...

Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

was war das mit den 2 wochen?  

das mit der "durchorganentnahmeleichterleben" hebe ich mich für nach meinem ableben auf. mit nur einem lungenflügeln biket es sich glaub auch nicht so gut den berg rauf.

falsches essen? hm.. eigentlich nicht. 

obwohl. der kinderschoki grad konnt ich net wieder stehn. aber ist ja auch mein "mittagsessen" gewesen nachdem das eigentliche (matjesfilet) von alleine in die biotonne gelaufen ist.

heute abend gibts 2 eier mit spinat *yumm* und heute morgen 2 scheiben vollkornsonnenblumenbrot mit magerquark dazu 2 äpfel.
esse ich nun viel? ich bin echt ratlos.  

ne, keine sorge, kannznixessen gibts net. an den tagen wo ich net so zum essen kam und abends radeln war hab ich gleich gemerkt das ist nix. und es bringt ja auch nix weil du extrem zunimmst wenn du wieder normal ist. mal davon abgesehen ist das nixessen nur für nichtsportler machbar. beim sport merkst du gleich, wenn das futter nicht stimmt.

also werd ich heute abend noch 2 std. aufs RR sitzen und schön G1 fahren.


----------



## zak0r (23. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> also werd ich heute abend noch 2 std. aufs RR sitzen und schön G1 fahren.




na warum denn nicht g2? du willst doch runter mit dem gewicht!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. August 2007)

Jetzt zum Friseur, du willst doch jetzt abnehmen!
Ich wollte ja nicht, dass du dein Herz spendest!
Was höre ich da von kinderschoki? BÖSE, BÖSE! 
2h G1? Jeder wie er es mag. Bist du nach den 2 Stunden denn überhaupt erledigt? Ich meine damit nicht, dass dir alles weh tun soll. Aber hast du danach das Gefühl, wirklich etwas getan zu haben? Wenn ja, ist okay.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

*snort* das meiste ist schon ab, ich will mir eigentlich nur strähnchen machen lassen, daher ist es wohl nicht ausschalggebend. 

kinderschoki ist zwar böse, aber *LECKER!*   und hat viel gesundes aus der milch *alleswasinderwerbungkommtglaub*

hm.. nö ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht oft das gefühl richtig "geschafft" zu sein nahm training. liegt aber daran dass ich mich versuch drann zu halten viel in G1 und G2 zu fahren (LD lässt grüßen) zwischendrinnen geh ich dann schon mal höher (wiegetritt) 

bin schon sehr auf übernächste woche gespannt. da hab ich meine zweite LD diesmal sogar mit spirometrie *freu* mal schauen ob das viele grundlagentraining was gebracht hat. ziemlich hoffnungen setz ich auf den trainingsplan der im preis inbegriffen war. bei der letzten habe ich nur richtlinien bekommen, keinen detailierten plan. 

ich habe nur angst dass es dann aus ist mit der kinderschoki


----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> na warum denn nicht g2? du willst doch runter mit dem gewicht!




sorry schreibfehler. meinte g1/g2 also 80 % in dem bereich...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. August 2007)

kinderschoki LECKER? Wem sagst du das 
Vor allem schmeckt das so stark nach mehr! Das ist sehr ätzend. Bei Chips ist das noch extremer. Na ja, da muss man durch.

Du glaubst alles, was in der Werbung zu sehen ist? Na dann gut Nacht 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Herbstbeiker (23. August 2007)

Nachdem die "Diskussionen" hier bereits in Richtung Amputationen vermeintlich nicht benötigter Körperteile (ich vermute vor allem "Hirn" wg. dem hohen Fettanteil) abgedriftet sind lege ich mir jetzt eine Portion negative Energiebilanz auf den Teller und versuche das ganze einigermaßen zu verdauen. Mein Hund hat allerdings den Betrug (den ich auch ihm versuchte schmackhaft zu machen) bereits erkannt, und hat sich als auch (leicht) Übergewichtiger einigermaßen beleidigt in seinen Korb verzogen um auf seine Weise diese Art von Zumutung zu demonstrieren bzw. zu verdauen.


----------



## guese (23. August 2007)

Ich finde wen man Normalgewicht hat,also nicht übergewichtig ist sollte man in der Haupt Bike Saison überhaupt nicht Diäten.Ernähre dich ein bischen ausgewogen (sprich gute Kohlenhydrate;Haferflocken,Nudeln,Bananen usw.)Wen man sich viel bewegt hat man auch das Priveleg sich auch mal was feines zu gönnen.So bleibt der spaß am biken auch erhalten.Über den Winter kannst die Kohlenhydrate zurückschrauben und zb.auf der Rolle fahren,Crosstrainer oä.dan purzzeln die Pfunde von ganz alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (23. August 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> situps



Sind nutzlos.

Besser ist Klimmzuge mit gewicht,.


----------



## Mischiman (23. August 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Sind nutzlos.
> 
> Besser ist Klimmzuge mit gewicht,.


 

Oder für den Anfang Beinheben (Leglifts). Wer aber ordentliche Quads macht, brauch kein Bauchtraining.  

Mischiman


----------



## Mischiman (23. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> die tante die das geleitet hat meinte nur das der körper von normalgewichtigen menschen sehr lange braucht, bis er was hergibt. tolle aussichten.


Das ist Unsinn!  

Was Du brauchst, ist mentale Stärke.  

Geh jeden Tag 2x 1,5 Stunden biken oder 1h laufen und esse so weiter, wie bisher. Ich verspreche Dir, Du wiegst in 2 Wochen 2kg weniger und darfst Freitags sogar Rülpsbrause trinken.  

Mischiman


----------



## sekt88 (23. August 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> . Wer aber ordentliche Quads macht, brauch kein Bauchtraining.
> 
> Mischiman



Wenn durch Voll Kniebeugen, Stimmt.


----------



## x-rossi (24. August 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Hallo Rossi, dein Drink mit einem Liter Milch (1,5%) hat alleine schon 750kcal. -Und dann noch Abendessen? -Viel Spass beim "Abnehmen"


ist jedenfalls effektiver für die regeneration, als das, was er sonst so vor hat.

ausserdem kann er einen liter aus 1:1 milch:wasser mixen - schmeckt ebenfalls und hat weniger energie. dann muss er ja auch nicht 1 liter flüssigkeit nehmen, es können auch 800 ml sein. letztendlich läuft direkt nach der belastung der stoffwechsel noch eine ganze weile schneller und ebbt langsam ab. und dann noch viel zu essen, ist verschwendung.

und jetzt denk noch mal mit: wenn er sich gleich nach dem sport mit nährstoffen in leicht und schnell verwertbarer form versorgt, dann wird er danach wohl kaum einen sehr großen hunger entwickeln, sondern einfach nur normalen hunger haben.

anders sieht es aus, wenn man sich erst längere zeit nach der belastung die großen löffel in den mund stopft. und dann vielleicht noch das falsche, weil er sozusagen "ausgehungert" ist.

also wenn du willst, kannst du meine auslegungen endlich verstehen oder aber weiterhin versuchen, sie vorsätzlich ins lächerliche zu ziehen.

und selbst wenn es 750 kcal sein sollten, der nimmt damit schon ab, wenn er auf der tour 1.000 kcal verbraten hat. alles unter 1.000 kcal ist eh kein/e tour/sport/training/wasweißich.

dann braucht er auch keinen shake nach dem sport und kann "normal" essen.


----------



## Müllerchen (24. August 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Sind nutzlos.
> 
> Besser ist Klimmzuge mit gewicht,.



das wäre sinnlos für mich. ich schaffe ja net mal einen  wobei es laut meinem sportlehrer früher nicht auf die kraft sondern auf die technik ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müllerchen (24. August 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn!
> 
> Was Du brauchst, ist mentale Stärke.
> 
> ...



das mit dem laufen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. ich laufe grad recht unregelmäßig, d.h. wenns hochkommt 1-2 mal im monat. das meiste sitz ich auf dem mtb oder rr. Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller wirklich 1 mal die woche zu laufen.


----------



## Müllerchen (24. August 2007)

guese schrieb:


> Ich finde wen man Normalgewicht hat,also nicht übergewichtig ist sollte man in der Haupt Bike Saison überhaupt nicht Diäten.



sehe ich eigentlich auch so. ich denke halt während der saison brauchst du kohlenhydrate. hier am futter zu sparen würdest du bestimmt im training sparen. im winter find ich kannst du das eher kompensieren und abends nach der rolle/laufen nur nen proteinshake trinken. aber auch das verlangt disziplin  

ich bau ja stark auf die worte meiner kollegin. die ist echt extrem bikerin und sehnig ohne ende. die meinte das kommt mit den jahren in denen du sport machst. wenn du siehst was die in den 3 stunden die die im büro ist in sich reinfuttert (kekse mäßig) da wirst du grün vor neid!


----------



## sekt88 (24. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> das wäre sinnlos für mich. ich schaffe ja net mal einen  wobei es laut meinem sportlehrer früher nicht auf die kraft sondern auf die technik ankommt.



Mag sein aber situps sind trozdem nutzlos. 

Klimmzug sind ja nicht so technisch anspruchsvoll. 

Vielleicht soll dein "Sportlehrer" ein bischen lernen.


----------



## Müllerchen (24. August 2007)

der ist mittlerweile in rente.  

ich halt mich lieber an die liegestützen


----------



## Manuel79 (24. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!

183 cm, 87,2 kg und nen BMI von 24... da ich vorher 88 kg und nen BMI von 23 hatte, weiß ich was ich abgenommen habe.... scheiss Wetter! Und wenn die Sonne scheint, muss ich lange arbeiten.. .


----------



## teuto_biker (24. August 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 183 cm, 87,2 kg und nen BMI von 24... da ich vorher 88 kg und nen BMI von 23 hatte, weiß ich was ich abgenommen habe.... scheiss Wetter! Und wenn die Sonne scheint, muss ich lange arbeiten.. .



Tach.

Verwechselst Du da nicht was  , der BMI ist allein von Gewicht und Größe abhänigig.

Du meinst vermutlich Deinen Körperfettanteil oder?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Herbstbeiker (24. August 2007)

Hallo Rossi,
ich hab deine "Auslegungen" ja verstanden, und gerade deshalb wollte ich dich ein wenig auf die Schippe nehmen. In deiner Antwort schmeißt du jetzt aber wirklich alles durcheinander. Was wolltest du empfehlen, -Ernährung für Regeneration, Abnehmen, beides gleichzeitig -oder was? Und mit Milch, halb/halb mit 1,5 od. 3,5 und statt 1000ml nur 800ml in welchem Verhältnis...?
Ich bitte um Aufklärung, Danke!


----------



## Manuel79 (24. August 2007)

teuto_biker schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Verwechselst Du da nicht was  , der BMI ist allein von Gewicht und Größe abhänigig.
> 
> ...



Au... stimmt. :-/


----------



## x-rossi (24. August 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Hallo Rossi,
> ich hab deine "Auslegungen" ja verstanden, und gerade deshalb wollte ich dich ein wenig auf die Schippe nehmen. In deiner Antwort schmeißt du jetzt aber wirklich alles durcheinander. Was wolltest du empfehlen, -Ernährung für Regeneration, Abnehmen, beides gleichzeitig -oder was? Und mit Milch, halb/halb mit 1,5 od. 3,5 und statt 1000ml nur 800ml in welchem Verhältnis...?
> Ich bitte um Aufklärung, Danke!



nö! wenn lofi das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, erkläre ich es nochmal. aber du möchtest mich ja nur ärgern


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. August 2007)

So nen Update von mir:
*
Monat---Kilometer--Stunden--Höhenmeter--Gewicht*
Januar---285,49------25--------1500-------122,5
Februar--633,6------51,05------4500-------118
März-----607,5------45,95------4442-------112
April-----635,28-----53,24------9163-------106,8
Mai------449,66-----35,19------6295-------102,7
Juni-----572,45------39,7-------6278-------96,1
Juli------455,14------31,9-------3853-------90,7
*August--525,87------35--------6329--------83,5
Bilanz---4264,74-----322,43----43270_____-39*

Bin heute auf 83,5KG runter gegangen , wollte dieses Wochenende eigentlich nochmal richtig kilometer runterreißen und was ist?
Ich hab heute nachmittag erfahren, dass ich morgen arbeiten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (25. August 2007)

Ich hab nur noch eine Frage: Wie fühlst du dich?
Und ansonsten kann ich keinesfalls sagen weiter so, weil du dann bald "weg" bist...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. August 2007)

Also fühle mich sehr viel besser wie vorher, aber ich will unbedingt noch auf 78KG runter.
Dann das Fett durch Muskeln ersetzen und ich bin zufrieden  ich glaub ich werde da noch vie viele jahre dran kämpfen müssen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. August 2007)

Hi
@Stefan
Das glaube ich aber nicht. Mit viel Übergewicht (Anfang des Jahres) schon solche Leistung zu vollbringen, zeigt, dass du die nötige Disziplin hast, um das auch sehr schnell zu schaffen. Okay, die letztzen 5kg sind sicher schwerer als die ersten Fünf (KEINE FRAGE), aber ich habe bei dir keinen Zweifel, dass du es, auch in kurzer Zeit, schaffen wirst.
Was gut für dich ist, musst du selber wissen, der gesündeste Weg ist sicher ein anderer, aber du bist alt genug,
um selbst Entscheidungen treffen zu können 
Ich finde deine (bisherige) Leistung auf jeden sehr sehr beachtlich- RESPEKT!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. August 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi
> @Stefan
> Das glaube ich aber nicht. Mit viel Übergewicht (Anfang des Jahres) schon solche Leistung zu vollbringen, zeigt, dass du die nötige Disziplin hast, um das auch sehr schnell zu schaffen. Okay, die letztzen 5kg sind sicher schwerer als die ersten Fünf (KEINE FRAGE), aber ich habe bei dir keinen Zweifel, dass du es, auch in kurzer Zeit, schaffen wirst.
> Was gut für dich ist, musst du selber wissen, der gesündeste Weg ist sicher ein anderer, aber du bist alt genug,
> ...



 Also da kann ich dich beruhigen, war noch vor einer Woche beim Artzt zum durchchecken, meine Vitalfunktionen haben sich verbessert und es konnte nix schlimmes festgestellt werden.


----------



## x-rossi (25. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also fühle mich sehr viel besser wie vorher, aber ich will unbedingt noch auf 78KG runter.
> Dann das Fett durch Muskeln ersetzen und ich bin zufrieden  ich glaub ich werde da noch vie viele jahre dran kämpfen müssen...


moment mal ... was hast du denn bis jetzt abgenommen, wenn du jetzt erst das fett durch muskeln ersetzen willst?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. August 2007)

Hi
@ Stefan
Freut mich natürlich, dass du den Sport überlebt hast, aber ich könnte mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass es gesünder ist, langsamer abzunehmen.
Aber egal, jetzt ist es ja eh zu spät .
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. August 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> moment mal ... was hast du denn bis jetzt abgenommen, wenn du jetzt erst das fett durch muskeln ersetzen willst?



Ich hab bisher 39Kg abgenommen und die muskeln kaum aufgebaut eher erhalten kann man sagen, ausser an den beinen...


----------



## zak0r (25. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher 39Kg abgenommen und die muskeln kaum aufgebaut eher erhalten kann man sagen, ausser an den beinen...



machst du denn noch anderen sport bis auf das biken? wenn nein, dann ist das relativ klar. schau dir mal die tdf hansels an, beim radfahren wird kaum was beansprucht, zumindest nicht signifikant, bis auf den kreislauf und die beine halt.
ich würde dir zu workout yoga etc raten, das macht beweglich und beugt auch verletzungen vor.  nun ist mir auch dein "sport+diät" ansatz klar, den du ja in nem anderen thread mal vertreten hast. was du nun schon monate machst wird die mehrheit der leute allerdings nicht durchziehen, daher ist es idr nicht ratsam, imho natürlich, da solltest du schon stolz sein.

bezüglich der anpassung an sportliche belastungen noch am rande:
- Energieträger (ATP) 1 Std
- Energiespeicher (Glykogen) 2-3 Tage
- Muskeln 7-10 Tage
- Blutgefäße 2 Wochen
- Knorpel 4 Wochen
- Herz 6 Wochen
- Sehnen und Bänder mehrere Monate
- Skelett sogar Jahre.
(nach treibel)


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. August 2007)

Auch da kann ich entwarnung geben, ich hab auch bei schlecht wetter frei hantel training, liegestütze etc. und dehnübungen gemacht, damit die restliche muskulatur nicht verkümmert sondern nur erhalten bleibt  aber hier im bergischen bekommt man auch muskeln in dne unterarme3n beim radeln, liegt evtl. an den traillastigen touren... unterarmee sind fast genau so dick wie die oberarme...

Aber was viel schlimmer ist, keiner will morgen mit mir fahren =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (25. August 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Aber was viel schlimmer ist, keiner will morgen mit mir fahren =(




sonntags ????????????????
da sind doch überall wanderer!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. August 2007)

nur berg hoch, da stören se aber auch nicht
(siehe LMB tour beschreibung)


----------



## Manuel79 (28. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Gratulation nochmal, Stefan! Echt super arbeit!  
Ich wiege fast wieder mein altes Gewicht (89,2 kg), treibe momentan so gut wie keinen Sport und fühle mich ständig müde und genervt. Mal sehen, wo das endet. Würde meinen momentanen Gemütszustand als eher gleichgültig ansehen. Keine Ahnung. Werde jetzt erstmal eine Woche aussetzen und dann wieder, hoffentlich, mit neuer Power ansetzen. In der letzten Zeit ging es immer bergab, daher halte ich jetzt mal die Füsse still.


----------



## Müllerchen (28. August 2007)

ich hab mit joggen und pilates sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. beides trainiert den "ganzen" körper, joggen ist super für die ausdauer und pilates kräftig rücken- und rumpfmuskulatur. zudem ist es super für die koordination


----------



## Müllerchen (28. August 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> treibe momentan so gut wie keinen Sport und fühle mich ständig müde und genervt. Mal sehen, wo das endet.



also sie phasen hatte ich früher auch ab und an. das ist frustrierend. aber zum glück geht das auch wieder vorbei. vielleicht hast du grad beruflich viel um die ohren? wenn ich im job stress hab komm ich abends so geplättet heim das ich mich nur noch aufs sofa lümmle und dann ab ins bett. von wegen sport. am besten noch ordentlich furstfuttern und dann ärgere ich mich so derart über mich selbst das ich noch viel gefrusteter bin. keine ahnung woran das liegt. aber bisher dauerte son zustand nie länger als ne woche.

wenn du dich länger müde und genervt fühlst solltest du mal zum doc gehen und blut abnehmen lassen. vielleicht hast du n Mangel oder verschleppten infekt.

drück dir die daumen das es bald wieder bergauf geht


----------



## Manuel79 (28. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> also sie phasen hatte ich früher auch ab und an. das ist frustrierend. aber zum glück geht das auch wieder vorbei. vielleicht hast du grad beruflich viel um die ohren? wenn ich im job stress hab komm ich abends so geplättet heim das ich mich nur noch aufs sofa lümmle und dann ab ins bett. von wegen sport. am besten noch ordentlich furstfuttern und dann ärgere ich mich so derart über mich selbst das ich noch viel gefrusteter bin. keine ahnung woran das liegt. aber bisher dauerte son zustand nie länger als ne woche.
> 
> wenn du dich länger müde und genervt fühlst solltest du mal zum doc gehen und blut abnehmen lassen. vielleicht hast du n Mangel oder verschleppten infekt.
> 
> drück dir die daumen das es bald wieder bergauf geht



Hi! 

Ne, ist definitiv nichts gesundheitliches. Eher eine Art Demotivation, weil irgendwie nichts klappt. Es frustet, wenn man anfangs Sport getrieben hat, eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit drin war, langsam aber konstant das Gewicht hat purzeln sehen und plötzlich alles fürn' A ist. Habe das Gefühl, als wären die letzten Monate sinnlos gewesen. Wenn ich es, auch wenn es irgendwie schwul klingt, formulieren müsste: Ich fühl mich fett und geh' mir selbst auf den Geist. Hoffe, das ist in ner Woche vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müllerchen (28. August 2007)

das ist schon ärgerlich. mir gings auch ein paar mal so das ich dachte "ist es alles fürn müll" weils ewig stagniert ist bzw. wieder was dazu kam, aber irgenwann tuts auch wiedern ruck. 

lass dich nicht zusehr davon runter ziehen! gutes futti für fruschtfuttern sind übrigens essiggurken *yummy* und sauer macht dazu noch lustig!


----------



## x-rossi (28. August 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ne, ist definitiv nichts gesundheitliches. Eher eine Art Demotivation, weil irgendwie nichts klappt. Es frustet, wenn man anfangs Sport getrieben hat, eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit drin war, langsam aber konstant das Gewicht hat purzeln sehen und plötzlich alles fürn' A ist. Habe das Gefühl, als wären die letzten Monate sinnlos gewesen. Wenn ich es, auch wenn es irgendwie schwul klingt, formulieren müsste: Ich fühl mich fett und geh' mir selbst auf den Geist. Hoffe, das ist in ner Woche vorbei...



nicht den kopf hängen lassen! wenn keine anderen, neue reize ins training und die diät einfließen, dann kann sich der körper schon mal das system anpassen und dann geht erst mal nichts mehr und nur sehr langsam.

steig erst mal nicht wieder aufs rad, geh mal joggen. und wenn du nach 100 metern keine lust mehr hast. dann ist das auch ok. dann drehst du halt wieder um und läufst heim. aber hauptsache, du hast was anderes begonnen.

und am folgetag nochmal. und wieder nur so viel, wie du lust hast und kannst. und wieder umdrehen. hauptsache gestartet. und dann gehts du abends wo hin, wo man ein anständiges argentinisches steak ohne schnickschnack essen kann. und  so lässt du es dir an dem tag mal richtig gut gehen.

darauf einen tag pause. auch im kopf. an nichts denken, was mit sport zu tun hat.

irgendwann die tage kommt dann unweigerlich doch die idee ans radeln und dann schwingst du dich mal wieder drauf und fährst eine stunde gemütlich flanieren. nicht mehr.

so langsam wird die lust wieder kommen ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. August 2007)

Wenn ich mich über alles mögliche ärgere, gehe ich erstrecht radeln 
Frust abbau hilft zumindets bei mir...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. August 2007)

Hi
@ Stefan
Da zeigt es sich wieder. Jeder Mensch ist verschieden! 
Ich kennne auch Leute die keinen Muskelkater kennen. Das ist auch so unbegreiflich.
So ist es halt.
Der eine machts so, der andere so.
Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Einige wollen es sich gestresst noch mal richtig besorgen, andere wollen dann nur ihre Ruhe haben.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (29. August 2007)

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich arbeite in einem Hotel bei Frankfurt als IT. Vielleicht kennen einige die Gastronomie oder Hotellerie ein wenig: Regelmäßige Arbeitszeiten sind hier nicht, eher schwankende Arbeitszeiten... immer gleiche Anfangszeiten, immer verschiedene Endzeiten. Und wenn man mal früher gehen will wegen Überstunden, wird man gleich mit "Muttischicht" konfrontiert. Mit meiner Freundin habe ich auch den ein oder anderen Stress, weil ich auf meine Ernährung achten möchte und die Lasagne, auch wenn noch so lecker und nett von ihr, einfach nicht jede Woche zweimal Abends essen möchte. Da sie selber sehr schlank ist und beruflich viel läuft, schlägt das bei ihr null an. Sie ist einfach schlank. Lasagne ist in ihrer Familie sowas wie Familientradition.  
Da unser Sommerlich im Hotel vorbei ist und wieder viel Geschäft ist, komme ich kaum vor 7 oder 8 heim, fahre dann noch gute 30 Min und setze mich dann aufs Bike. Da ich aber noch andere, private Verpflichtungen habe und ich immer später heim komme zur Zeit, verschieben sich viele Sachen auf den nächsten Tag, weil ich nicht mehr so viel schaffe an einem. Das Wetter ist zudem sehr schwankend.. bei meinem Glück immer gut, wenn ich im Büro bin und schlecht, wenn ich heim komme.

Dadurch habe ich das Gefühl, das sich alles gegen mich verschwört. Bin leider kein Student mehr, der einigermaßen gute Zeiten hat und das lernen auch nach dem Biken machen kann... .

Da ich ein recht gutes Körpergefühl habe, merke ich jedes Kilo mehr sofort. Bin  von meinen eins 86 kg wieder hoch auf 89 kg... das merke ich gleich am Boch und an meinen Gesichtsbacken, weil ich das Gefühl habe, die Haut spannt.

Da ich auch noch recht viel Sitze, habe ich mich mittlerweile entschlossen, Funktionen wie Remotedesktop und andere Fernsteuerungstools (wenn nicht eilig) zu meiden und den Weg lieber zu gehen (sind bei uns 4 Etagen mit jeweils 400 m Lauffläche.

Nebenbei sind meine Kollegen im Büro auch absolute Süßigkeiten- Vertilger und gehören eher zu den sehr Übergewichtigen. Die Süßigkeiten hier reizen mich aber nicht, weil ich ja sehe, wozu sie einen bringen und was sie aus einem machen. Ich werde jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen und Kalorienzählen, um zumindestens ohne Sport vorerst nur auf eine negat. Energiebillanz zu kommen. Wenn Zeit, hebe ich einige Gewichte oder mache Liegestützen vor der Glotze.  Ich finde schon wieder den Anschluss, brauche nur einen Moment, um wieder einen Fluss in die Sache zu bringen.  

Vielen Dank für euren netten Worte! Dadurch sehe ich, das auch mal andere vor diesen Problemen (oder ähnlichen) standen, das hilft einem... immerhin seit ihr da rausgekommen.   Also, mein Ziel heißt wieder: 183 cm, 83 kg und muskulöse Waden und kräftigere Arme. 

Über den Winter werde ich Radlen und joggen, mir eine Rolle kaufen. Dann werde ich mir ein Buch über Transalp kaufen und langsam mal eine konkretere Vorstellung über die Strecke machen. Man brauch ja Ziele über den Winter!


----------



## zak0r (29. August 2007)

@manuel

mach doch einfach krafteinheiten im job. zeit für n paar push-ups und crunches gibt es immer. krafttraining ist besser als ausdauertraining zum reinen fettabbau.
wenn du es schaffst ein paar mal pro tag 10 LS und 20 SU zu machen bringt das schon ne menge, und nach ein paar monaten nette arme und ein sixpack.


----------



## Müllerchen (29. August 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Lasagne ist in ihrer Familie sowas wie Familientradition.



deine freundin hat nicht zufällig italienische wurzeln?   wenn ja hast du mein "tiefstes beileid" kaum was ist schlimmer wie die italienische küche und deren essgelage. ich hab ein ähnliches "problem": mein freund ist italiener. und ein hobbykoch. allerdings ist seine spezialität PASTA in allen variationen. zwar nicht ganz so schlimm wie lasagne, aber wenn du nicht aufpasst hat es gravierende folgen für die figur.  

die letzten tage wars bei mir zeitlich auch sehr eng und schon dunkel wenn ich abends von der arbeit heim kam (der herbst lässt grüßen) da war nimmer ans biken zu denken. dafür war ich jeweils ne stunde joggen. (das erste mal seit dem urlaub im juni) und siehe da: komplett durchlaufen können, konstant bei 155-160 hf und hatte danach ein zweifach positves erlebnis: durchgehend gelaufen ohne zu kollabieren und noch was getan fürs futti. danach schnell duschen und a letto (ins bett) und der tag nahm ein gutes ende.
(zugegeben, es gehört anfangs schon etwas überwindung um 21.30 noch die joggingschuhe anzuziehen, aber langsam wirds zur sucht  )


----------



## Müllerchen (29. August 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Über den Winter werde ich Radlen und joggen, mir eine Rolle kaufen. Dann werde ich mir ein Buch über Transalp kaufen und langsam mal eine konkretere Vorstellung über die Strecke machen. Man brauch ja Ziele über den Winter!



das find ich super! wenn man ein festes ziel vor augen hat dann kann man sich eher motivieren als ohne. ich hab mir für nächstes jahr auch ne alpenüberquerung in kopf gesetzt. nur bin ich grab in gewissenskonflikten, ob ich die "warmduscher" via claudia routen nehmen soll, damit mein freund mit kann (er kann wegen seines jobs mit wirklich besch**** arbeitszeiten überhautp nicht richtig trainieren), oder alleine/mit einem bekannten radle. aber mein entschluss steht fest: transalp 2008! dazu noch den einen oder anderen marathon und schon gehst du bei jedem hundewetter was tun


----------



## Manuel79 (30. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> deine freundin hat nicht zufällig italienische wurzeln?   wenn ja hast du mein "tiefstes beileid" kaum was ist schlimmer wie die italienische küche und deren essgelage. ich hab ein ähnliches "problem": mein freund ist italiener. und ein hobbykoch. allerdings ist seine spezialität PASTA in allen variationen. zwar nicht ganz so schlimm wie lasagne, aber wenn du nicht aufpasst hat es gravierende folgen für die figur.
> 
> die letzten tage wars bei mir zeitlich auch sehr eng und schon dunkel wenn ich abends von der arbeit heim kam (der herbst lässt grüßen) da war nimmer ans biken zu denken. dafür war ich jeweils ne stunde joggen. (das erste mal seit dem urlaub im juni) und siehe da: komplett durchlaufen können, konstant bei 155-160 hf und hatte danach ein zweifach positves erlebnis: durchgehend gelaufen ohne zu kollabieren und noch was getan fürs futti. danach schnell duschen und a letto (ins bett) und der tag nahm ein gutes ende.
> (zugegeben, es gehört anfangs schon etwas überwindung um 21.30 noch die joggingschuhe anzuziehen, aber langsam wirds zur sucht  )



Nein, da habe ich dann wohl eher ein wenig Glück.   Meine Freundin ist deutschstammig .. mit Wurzeln in Dresden. Man merkt ihr die Wurzeln nicht an, allerdings hat sie eine Eigenschaft definitiv übernommen: sehr fürsorglich... wenn man Abends nach Hause kommt, steht meist was leckeres auf dem Tisch (wohnen nicht zusammen, aber wenn sie Frühdienst hat, kommt sie nach der Arbeit direkt in meine Wohnung)... das ist dann meist was mit Nudeln und demnach mächtig Kohlenhydrate.   Habe gestern mal mit ihr geredet und ihr erklärt: Wenn Sie Nudeln um 6 Uhr macht, müssen wir um 8 Uhr noch 1 oder 1 1/2 Stunde Inlinern, damit die Bewegung nicht zu kurz kommt.... bin mal gespannt, ob es nun immer noch soviel Pasta gibt.   Wenn ja, kommt wenigstens nicht der Sport zu kurz.

Joggen habe ich zwei Jahre lang betrieben, bevor ich wieder mit dem MTB angefangen habe im März. Mein Problem war, das mir nach zwei Wochen dreimal die Woche 1 Stunde Joggen immer mein Halswirbel wehgetan hat und der Rücken schmerzte. Meine Beine sind gut trainiert, da ich immer schon mehr mit den Beinen gemacht habe, als mit dem Oberkörper. Ich bin allerdings recht stämmig (nicht fett, eher breit) gebaut und habe von Natur aus kräftigere Arme (das Bild in der Gallerie vermittelt den falschen Eindruck). Fitnessstudio habe ich 4 Jahre lang betrieben, musste es leider aus beruflichen Gründen aufgeben. Vermisse es ein wenig, will mir aber so eine Kraft-Station für die Wohnung kaufen, damit ich zumindestens Daheim was machen kann.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, den Winter durchzufahren und mir entsprechende Kleidung zu kaufen. Da ich ein Schnee- und Eisfreak bin, werde ich als Alternative und um andere Muskeln zu reizen noch Schlittschuh laufen. Snowboarden und Ski ist in meiner Region hier eher mau, aber Winterurlaub ist geplant.


----------



## zak0r (30. August 2007)

da hier viel über essen am abend gesprochen wird, nochmal das wichtigste   



> Wenn wir sinnvoll "abspecken" wollen, müssen wir neben der richtigen Ernährung mit ausgewogener, fettbewusster (hinsichtlich der tierischen Fette, damit können am effektivsten Kalorien eingespart werden), Mischkost und vorzugsweise nicht mehr als drei Mahlzeiten pro Tag körperlich aktiv sein, um den täglichen Kalorienverbrauch zu steigern und durch Erzielen einer negativen Energiebilanz Fettgewebe zu reduzieren. Die gängige Empfehlung von fünf bis sechs Mahlzeiten täglich kann im Einzelfall kontraproduktiv sein (bei deutlich Übergewichtigen, die eine Hyperinsulinämie bzw. bereits eine Insulinresistenz aufweisen), da aufgrund der mit jeder Nahrungszufuhr stimulierten Insulinsekretion der Fettabbau durch Hemmung der Lipolyse eher erschwert wird - Insulin fördert nicht nur die Aufnahme von Glucose (=Traubenzucker), Aminosäuren und Fettsäuren in die Körperzellen, sondern hemmt auch die Lipolyse = Fettspaltung.






> Die oft geäußerte Empfehlung, nach 17 Uhr nichts mehr zu essen (sog. dinner cancelling), entbehrt jeglicher physiologischen Grundlage und hat somit keine Allgemeingültigkeit. Sie gilt nur dann, wenn es die Energiebilanz gebietet. Wer seinen täglichen Energiebedarf bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits gedeckt hat, würde seine Energiebilanz logischerweise positivieren, wenn er noch etwas essen würde. Wer jedoch untertags sparsamer isst, also weniger Energie zuführt, darf es sich am Abend mit ruhigem Gewissen schmecken lassen. Dass man dadurch leichter Fett ansetzen würde, ist ein Mythos, der von Leuten genährt wird, die das Prinzip der Energiebilanz nicht verstanden haben. Es stimmt auch nicht, dass die Verdauung nachts "schlechter" wäre als untertags, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Die Verdauung ist eine Domäne des Parasympathikus, und dieser überwiegt während der Nachtruhe. Es gibt beim gesunden Stoffwechsel auch keine Gärungs- oder Fäulnisprozesse). (Ein von manchen Pseudoexperten ausgesprochenes abendliches Obstverbot ist irrational!).







> Ansonst ist eine abendliche Nahrungskarenz nur dann zweckmäßig, wenn am Abend kein Training durchgeführt wird. Andernfalls darf man nicht nur, sondern soll man sogar noch eine Mahlzeit nach dem Training einnehmen (auch, wenn es schon spätabends ist!), die fettarm sowie eiweiß- und kohlenhydratbetont sein sollte (wichtig zur raschen Wiederauffüllung der muskulären Glykogenspeicher).







> Die effizienteste Reduktion des Körperfettanteils wird mit intensivem Training erreicht (Krafttraining, intensives Intervalltraining, intensives Ausdauertraining,  Zirkeltraining). Natürlich muss die Belastungsintensität individuell dosiert werden.





> Neben regelmäßiger körperlicher Aktivität ist auf eine ausgewogene, fettbewusste Ernährung zu achten, um eine positive Energiebilanz (gleichbedeutend mit Speicherung von Körperfett) zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (30. August 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> das find ich super! wenn man ein festes ziel vor augen hat dann kann man sich eher motivieren als ohne. ich hab mir für nächstes jahr auch ne alpenüberquerung in kopf gesetzt. nur bin ich grab in gewissenskonflikten, ob ich die "warmduscher" via claudia routen nehmen soll, damit mein freund mit kann (er kann wegen seines jobs mit wirklich besch**** arbeitszeiten überhautp nicht richtig trainieren), oder alleine/mit einem bekannten radle. aber mein entschluss steht fest: transalp 2008! dazu noch den einen oder anderen marathon und schon gehst du bei jedem hundewetter was tun



Das mit dem joggen muss ich aus den oben genannten Gründen in Grenzen halten. Mein Hausarzt konnte nichts finden, meinte aber das meine Rückenmuskulatur mehr Training bräuchte, weil durch das Auf und Ab beim Laufen die Wirbel gestaucht sein könnten, was auch zu den Halsschmerzen führen würde.

Hey, noch jemand mit dem Wunsch nach ner Transalp!!!!  Freue mich richtig auf die Vorbereitungen, Planung und Umsetzung der Tour. Da ich noch nicht das Buch habe, weiß ich allerdings nicht, welche Tourenmöglichkeiten es gibt. Mein Problem ist, das mein Kollege, mit dem ich das machen wollte, jobtechnisch nun in Hamburg ist. Zwar haben wir uns trainingstechnisch abgesprochen... aber man weiß ja, wie es auf Entfernungen mit der Disziplin und privaten Planungen im neuen Jahr ist. Ich wäre ein wenig enttäuscht wenn es nicht klappt, allerdings will ich daran nicht denken zur Zeit. Mit einer guten Vorbereitungen und Absprache mit ihm werden wir schon irgendwas hinbekommen. Wichtig ist für mich vor der Transalp eine Mehrtagestour am Tegernsee im nächsten Jahr. Wir fahren das gleiche Tempo und sind sehr gute und enge Freunde, aber ich mag vorher lieber wissen, wie er unter Belastung reagiert. Aber wie gesagt: Erst mal alles locker vorbereiten und mit ihm absprechen... vielleicht sieht man sich ja "oben auf dem Berg".  

Danke nochmal für die netten Worte! War gestern zwei Stunden biken... fühle mich spitze!


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

Ich finds echt super, dass sich hier so viele um ihre Gesundheit sorgen, und daher dem "Speck" den Kampf ansagen.

Ich hab in dem letzten halben Jahr mein Gewicht von ~82 wider auf ~75 kg runter gebracht. Das ist bei 1,83m und mit Ende 29 locker OK! ( BMI 22-23 )

Allerdings habe ich iwie einen kleinen Speckbauch der mich stört. Nur wie bekommt man den am besten Weg? Bauchtraining? Bauchmuskeln hab ich ja genug .....


----------



## -MaLi- (30. August 2007)

beim sitzen ist sowas idr normal, es seiden du machst wirklich sehr viel bauchmuskeltraining


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich finds echt super, dass sich hier so viele um ihre Gesundheit sorgen, und daher dem "Speck" den Kampf ansagen.
> 
> Ich hab in dem letzten halben Jahr mein Gewicht von ~82 wider auf ~75 kg runter gebracht. Das ist bei 1,83m und mit Ende 29 locker OK! ( BMI 22-23 )
> 
> ...


----------



## zak0r (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich iwie einen kleinen Speckbauch der mich stört. Nur wie bekommt man den am besten Weg? Bauchtraining? Bauchmuskeln hab ich ja genug .....



100 crunches jeden tag


----------



## Manuel79 (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich finds echt super, dass sich hier so viele um ihre Gesundheit sorgen, und daher dem "Speck" den Kampf ansagen.
> 
> Ich hab in dem letzten halben Jahr mein Gewicht von ~82 wider auf ~75 kg runter gebracht. Das ist bei 1,83m und mit Ende 29 locker OK! ( BMI 22-23 )
> 
> Allerdings habe ich iwie einen kleinen Speckbauch der mich stört. Nur wie bekommt man den am besten Weg? Bauchtraining? Bauchmuskeln hab ich ja genug .....




Speck.... wer hat das gesagt? Das ist ein lediglich höheres Kampfgewicht!  
Haben ungefähr die gleiche Größe. Mein Ziel liegt bei 83 kg (Wohlfühlgewicht). Aber nicht schlecht, gutes Gewicht und spitze BMI (dürftest ja bis 25 in "unserer" Altersklasse).


----------



## derfati (30. August 2007)

Der Speck muss weg? So kann es funktionieren!

Mein Ausgangsgewicht war im Juni 2005 106kg!  

Zu dem Zeitpunkt erzählte mir ein Bekannter, dass er WW (Weight Watchers)macht. Anfangs belächelte ich ihn. Doch die Erfolge sprachen für sich. Da dachte ich mir - probieren kannste das ja auch mal. Meine Freundin war dann auch dabei.
Allerdings kamen für uns Besuche bei diesen WW-Treffen von Anfang an nicht in Frage. Aber bei einem bekannten Online-Aktionshaus bekommt man alle nötigen Unterlagen. Zwar auch nicht gerade billig - aber schließlich investiert man ja in die Gesundheit.
Naja, was soll ich sagen. Ich habe bis heute 30kg abgenommen.  

Und ehrlich gesagt, mir fiel es relativ leicht und ich musste auf nicht wirklich verzichten.

Achja, mit Sport fing ich erst im Frühjahr 2006 an. Da war aber der Löwenanteil meines Übergewichts schon alleine durch die Ernährungsumstellung geschmolzen.

Bei Fragen zu dem Thema stehe ich, soweit ich kann, gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## -MaLi- (30. August 2007)

Ja Ich habe auch bei "BCM" mitgemacht... naja sport hat mehr reingehauen als dieses teure diät gedöhns

Btw: Über den urlaub nix zugenommen (trotz hochzeit) 
aktueller stand 89kg 

Mfg Mali


----------



## Mischiman (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich finds echt super, dass sich hier so viele um ihre Gesundheit sorgen, und daher dem "Speck" den Kampf ansagen.
> 
> Ich hab in dem letzten halben Jahr mein Gewicht von ~82 wider auf ~75 kg runter gebracht. Das ist bei 1,83m und mit Ende 29 locker OK! ( BMI 22-23 )
> 
> Allerdings habe ich iwie einen kleinen Speckbauch der mich stört. Nur wie bekommt man den am besten Weg? Bauchtraining? Bauchmuskeln hab ich ja genug .....


Mach keine Crunches, die machen nur den Rücken kaputt.

BMI 22 und Radlerfigur ist warscheinlich noch zu viel für Waschbrett. Auch kann es sein, dass Du dein neues Gewicht erst ein Jahr halten muss, bis sich das Gewebe am Bauch zurückgebildet hat.

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hi
Ja ,möglich. Gut Ding will weile haben 
Man sollte sich, gerade mit viel Übergewicht, Zeit nehmen. Auch wenn sich am Anfang vielleicht schnell Erfolge einstellen und man sehr viel abnimmt. Später wird es dann immer schwerer und die Haut braucht auch einfach Zeit.
Die sollte man ihr auch geben (man hat ja eh keine Wahl --> Ausnahme: OP).
Aber das sollte nun das wirklich letzte Mittel sein. 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. August 2007)

Wer operiet mich kostenlos? 
Gewichtstuning am Bike ist zu teuer...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hi.
@ Stefan:
Disziplin zu haben ist weniger schmerzhaft als eine OP!
Deshalb mach einfach so weiter wie bis jetzt, warte ab und du bist so, wie du sein willst 
Wenn einer keine OP braucht, dann bist du das.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. August 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi.
> @ Stefan:
> Disziplin zu haben ist weniger schmerzhaft als eine OP!
> Deshalb mach einfach so weiter wie bis jetzt, warte ab und du bist so, wie du sein willst
> ...



 das war doch nur ein Scherz und zugleich eine Anprangerrung an die Leute, die ihr rad leichter machen statt mal 300 gramm abzunehmen...

 aber trotzdem Danke für die Blumen


----------



## calli-madferit (31. August 2007)

es soll auch leute geben die idealform haben und sich trotzdem beim bergauffahren ein etwas leichteres vélo wünschen..


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. August 2007)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> es soll auch leute geben die idealform haben und sich trotzdem beim bergauffahren ein etwas leichteres vélo wünschen..



Stell dich nicht so an, das SX wiegt doch nur 17KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hi.
Ach so. Ich habe schon gedacht du wolltest dich jetzt noch unters Messer legen. 
Gewichtstuning am Bike sollte nur der letzt Schritt sein. Wenn ich da bedenke, was eine XTR-Kurbel oder gar ein Spark ltd. kostet. Da wird einem ja schlecht bei.
Das was ich noch zu viel habe, lässt sich am Bike gar nicht einsparen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. August 2007)

so mal nebenbei, gewichtseinsparungen am bike machen sich viel mehr bemerkbar wie am körper !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hi.
@ [email protected]!t
Ja schon möglich,aber...
...ein 120 kg Mann kann ca. 40 kg einsparen, ein 17kg MTB nicht! 
...ein 120 kg Mann kann den ganzen Tag von dem Gewichtsverlust profitieren!
In diesem Thread geht es ja nicht darum, MTB-Weltmeister oder ähnliches zu werden, sondern ums Abnehmen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. August 2007)

So ist es, race-kralle88^^
PS: Morgen gibt es ein Update, mal schauen ob sich das heutige Training auszahlt, damit es morgen früh für die Statistik gut ausschaut...


----------



## der doc (31. August 2007)

Hi Zusammne!
Ich klinke mich etwas späht ein.
Bis Mai wahren es noch normale 76 kg (Winterspeck)bei 178cm und 37 Jährchen au dem Buckel.
Dann kam Meine Schilddrüsen OP und die anschliesende Unterfunktion die Mich auf 79,5kg rauf gepusht hat.Bin jetzt seit gestern runter unter 73kg mit Trennkost und dem Umstand das Ich seit gut 3 Monaten in der Schilddrüsen überfunktion lebe. Ich Bike jeden Tag  zur Arbeit (12km) und laufe jede 
Woche ein mal 10km (noch, es wir mehr ) .
Doc


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hi
@ der doc
Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an.
Wie viel willst du denn noch abnehmen? Du bist doch schon bei 178cm und 73kg. Viel kann doch da nicht mehr sein.
Bei deinem Vorhaben auf jeden Fall noch viel Erfolg und so,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (31. August 2007)

ein ewiges problem im radfahrbereich ist die vollkommen einseitige belastung. wenn leute hier mit 176 und keine 80kg noch weiter abnehmen wollen denke ich mir nur "leute tut was für den oberkörper". die klassische radprofifigur darf nicht das ziel sein, auch nicht 65kg bei 1.80.
"der radprofi an sich" ist physiologisch ein wirklich schlechtes ziel, eher sollte da die zehnkampffigur ziel sein für alle, die welche sportart auch immer, ausüben.
wettkampfsportler, wie radprofis, ausgenommen. ein radprofi profitiert von einem muskelarmen knabenoberköper, es steigert seine leistungsfähigkeit in seinem beruf, auf den er alles ausrichtet.
der nichtprofi schadet sich nur selbst, er muss diäten, trainieren, und sieht aus wie n feuchtes seidenhemd aufm bügel.
mtb, vorallem bei fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollem geläuf, sind zwar nicht so extrem anspruchslos auf den oberkörper wie roadracer, allerdings darf der gesunde (sprich nicht muckibude gehampel!) oberkörperworkout nicht vernachlässigt werden. simpel gesagt, geht biken, macht yoga und am besten noch irgend nen mannschaftssport, ob nun fussball oder frisbee ist egal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2007)

Hallo
@ zak0r
Recht hat er! Auch wenn es kein Tip war, wie man richtig schnell abnehmen kann, so hat er doch gesagt, wie man es am besten macht.
Es geht nicht darum, sich kaputt zu trainieren und vom "Sport ist Mord"-Typ zum streichholzähnlichen Topmodelltyp zu werden, der nur darauf aus ist, auch noch das letzte Gramm (mittlerweile Gehirn) abzunehmen.
Also, schon was für die Figur tun, auch ruhig etwas zu dünn werden, aber auch was für den ganzen Körper tun.
Bei mir kommt das Ganzkörpertraining leider auch viel zu kurz, aber GESUND ist was anderes...
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## FeierFox (1. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> (sprich nicht muckibude gehampel!)


Aber nur da kann man effektiv den Oberkörper fit machen. Man muss ja nicht gleich Anabolika fressen und 200kg stemmen, viele Wiederholungen mit niedrigen Gewichten bringens für den Biker mehr !


----------



## -MaLi- (1. September 2007)

Folgendes dürfte auch sehr gut sein 
(bin grad am überlegen soetwas anzuschaffen)

http://www.quelle.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ersShop=&tr_from=pue&productIndex=&urlparams=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2007)

Hi
@ FeierFox
Was mache ich denn, wenn ich für das Fitnessstudio kein Geld habe?
Habe ich dann keine Chance, schnell zu biken?
Ich glaube, dass man Disbalancen auch von zu Hause aus sehr gut entgegenwirken kann. Auch wenn die Sachen, die man zu Hause hat, nicht so gut sind, wie die im Studio. Auch fehlt der Trainer an deiner Seite.
Das ist aber auch die einzige Gefahr, die ich sehe (falsche Technik=falsches Training=kaputter Körper?).
Aber wenn man weiß, wie es richtig geht, kann man sich den Trainer auch sparen, denke ich.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. September 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, bin ich der einzige der auch Muskelkater in den Armen und Schultern und in der Brust vom Mountainbiken bekommt? und meine Arme haben schon gute Muskeln  Wir sind hier doch ein MTB und kein ´Rennrad Forum


----------



## zak0r (1. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Aber nur da kann man effektiv den Oberkörper fit machen. Man muss ja nicht gleich Anabolika fressen und 200kg stemmen, viele Wiederholungen mit niedrigen Gewichten bringens für den Biker mehr !



hrm, wie wärs mit liegestützen vorwärts, rückwärts, verschiedene körperspannungsgymnastik (pilates, yoga, etc), klimmzüge etc.
da brauchst du kein geld ausgeben, hantierst mit dem instinktiv am besten zu beherrschenden gewicht, deinem körper.

dosieren kannst du sowas auch sehr genau.

http://www.fitnessonline.at/wissen/pilates/titel.htm
mach das mal regelmässig, du wirst merken das du muskeln im körper hast, die glaubst du garnicht das es die da gibt 

die ganzen verschiedenen gymnastiken die es gibt, ob es nun yoga (der gymnastische aspekt, nicht der kappes mit spirituellem tralala), pilates oder was früher mein opa in der turnerriege gemacht hat ist, allesamt sind super zum gesunden aufbau von muskulatur, steigerung der beweglichkeit und, mittelfristig, steigerung der allgemeinen robustheit und interdisziplinären leistungsfähigkeit.



siehe oben! mach lieber einarmige klimmzüge als so ein mistding 
ansonsten nützlich und billig wäre sowas:
http://www.amazon.de/Türreck-Klimmzugstange-mit-Handpolster-black/dp/B000LKZIRE
http://www.amazon.de/Klimmzugstange.../B000OBSPFW/ref=pd_sbs__5/028-1129296-7717317

ganz toll ist auch noch sowas, wenn du halt kraft trainieren möchtest:
http://metoliusclimbing.com/woodgripsBoard.htm
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=kb_73721&k_id=0708&hot=0


----------



## Manuel79 (1. September 2007)

Das man seinen Körper nicht zu einseitig trainieren soll, ist soweit klar. Nur durch verschiedene, körperübergreifende Reize kann der Körper auch noch neben kräftigen Waden und Oberschenkeln, Muskeln aufbauen. Mein Problem ist eher das Zeitmanagement: Wenn ich die Woche viermal MTB fahre für 1,5 bis 2 Stunden (Mo, Di, Do) und eine längere Tour am Sa (4 - 5 Std.) bin ich zeitlich meistens schon ausgeschöpft, da ich noch Zeit mit Familie, Freundin, Freunde und privaten Verpflichtungen verbringen möchte. Ich war mal mehrere Jahre im Fitnessstudio.... war klasse, vermisse es richtig. Diese gerade Haltung, nichts war zu schwer..   Gehe jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren nicht mehr da rein, nur noch joggen oder radfahren. Habe mich mit Liegestützen, Situps etc. über Wasser gehalten. Freihanteln habe ich zu Hause (Langhantel, gebogen und Kurzhanteln). Vielleicht mache ich da ab jetzt wieder mehr. Geht ja neben dem biken (gut für Unterkörper) hauptsächlich um einen Reiz für den Oberkörper. Da ich nicht wie Arnold aussehen will, reichen normale Einheiten denke ich (hohe Wiederholungen, weniger Gewicht) und 1 Stunden an den Tagen, wo ich nicht fahre. 

Habe allerdings mal gelesen, das sich Ausdauersport mit Gewichttraining nicht gut versteht. Ist da was dran?


----------



## ROW DY-1 (1. September 2007)

Moin



-MaLi- schrieb:


> Folgendes dürfte auch sehr gut sein
> (bin grad am überlegen soetwas anzuschaffen)
> 
> http://www.quelle.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ersShop=&tr_from=pue&productIndex=&urlparams=



@ MaLi

Hast Du dir die Gewichte angeschaut... 50 kg Beincurler, Butterfly je Arm 30 kg  

Das reicht ein halbes Jahr...

Ich würde das Geld lieber sparen


Gruß

rowdy


----------



## der doc (1. September 2007)

Hi Race-Kralle!
Heute waren es wieder 74kg ,habe wohl gestern etwas mehr getrunken oder 
der Eiweisshake hat wieder zugeschlagen. Mein Ziel könnte bei 70kg +- liegen.
Ist aber alles in allem noch abhängig von Meiner Tablettendosierung(Hormone,Ich darf und muß) . 
Ich will vieleicht noch St.Wendel und Münsingen fahren,mal sehen wie es noch mit dem Vorbereiten klappt.
Allgemei sollte aber das Ziel Fitness und Kilos über verschiedene Sportarten erreicht werden ,da sonst eine extreme Einseitigkeit zu den befürchtenten Schäden führt. Das ist manchmal etwas schwehr rüberzubringen, Ich habe fast 3Jahre bei uns als Jugendtrainer fungiert und bin aufgrund Meines nicht
Schubladendenkes abgesetzt worden: laufen als Rekom ist nix; schwimmen  ist leistungsmindernd ;dehnen ?So einen Quatsch brauchen dei Kimder nicht!
Kraftübungen für Oberkörper und Rücken gegen Folgeschäden?  ect pp
Mir fehlen zum letzten Jahr 2500km aber ich fühle Mich durch das Laufen Fitter als zuvor ,getreu dem Motto mal was anderes und weniger ist mehr.
Doc


----------



## der doc (1. September 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Habe allerdings mal gelesen, das sich Ausdauersport mit Gewichttraining nicht gut versteht. Ist da was dran?


Ja da ist was dran ,da es sich um verschiedenen Muskulaturaufbau handelt.
Ausdauer behindert Kraft und umgekert.
Doc


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. September 2007)

So mein Update:


----------



## McFly80 (1. September 2007)

wow Respekt! Ich hab leider net so ein Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbstbeiker (1. September 2007)

Ausdauer behindert Kraft und umgekehrt???


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. September 2007)

ja wenn man 40KG Muskeln aufgepumpt hat hat man defentiv keine ausdauer, da diese von den drogen kaputt gemacht wurde... siehe todesfälle fußballspieler...


----------



## Manuel79 (1. September 2007)

Ich hatte mit meiner Frage gemeint, das ich mal irgendwo gehört hätte, das zum Beispiel Rennradfahrer im Winter ins Studio gehen und Muskeln aufbauen, die sie dann im Sommer wieder verbrauchen. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, ob da was dran ist, wollte ich wissen, ob sich Fitnessstudio und ein wenig Mukis aufbauen lohnt, wenn man viel Ausdauertraining auf dem MTB macht.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. September 2007)

das dient nur dazu, dass deren muskulatur nicht ganz verfällt...
aber die gehen auch im sommer in die fitnis bude


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2007)

Hi
@ Manuel 79
Muskeln behindern die Ausdauer, weil sie, um funktionieren zu können, Sauerstoff brauchen. Je mehr Muskelmasse man hat, desto mehr Sauerstoff wird verbraucht. Außerdem erhöht sich durch das Mehrgewicht auch die Anziehungskraft (= man wird noch langsamer). 
Da ein schmerzender Oberkörper aber langsamer macht als ein paar mehr Muskeln, solltest du den ganzen Körper trainieren, um noch schneller fahren zu können und dabei auch noch schmerzfrei zu bleiben.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Mischiman (1. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Ausdauer behindert Kraft und umgekehrt???


Nicht ganz korrekt,

Schnellkraft behindert Kraftausdauer und umgekehrt. Die Maximalkraft fördert die Schnellkraft und die Kraftausdauer.

Hängt also alles irgendwie zusammen. Das Ziel ist primär, alle Fähigkeiten zu verbessern, aber irgendwann muss man sich halt entscheiden.

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der doc (1. September 2007)

Dazu habe Ich mal wieder den Link der Weisheit.... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muskelfaser
Bitte unter Faserarten ist alles beschrieben.
Für Mich ist das  mit der Mukibude ist OK solange es um die Verbesserung des Stützapperates geht und nicht um rumzulaufen wie klein Arnold.
Die Pro`s machen das auch um Muskeldiskrepanzen vorzubeugen/auszugleichen. 
Doc


----------



## x-rossi (1. September 2007)

trainingsmethoden

maximalkraft - in einem dicken gang aus dem stand so schnell wie möglich eine hohe geschwindigkeit erreichen.

schnellkraft - aus der grundlagenausdauergeschwindigkeit bei gleicher übersetzung so schnell wie möglich beschleunigen.

kraftausdauer - mehr als 15 minuten in einem mittleren gang einen berg hochfahren.

-

das alles geht auch im winter ohne fitnessgeräte oder studio.


----------



## Elena.! (1. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ja wenn man 40KG Muskeln aufgepumpt hat hat man defentiv keine ausdauer, da diese von den drogen kaputt gemacht wurde... siehe todesfälle fußballspieler...





Das ist ja völliger Schwachsinn  welcher Fußballer hat 40 Kilo Muckis aufgebaut , die meisten haben wohl nocht mehr Muskeln als die Durchschnittsbevölkerung. 
Was bringt es einem Kicker auszusehen wie Stallone


----------



## Markus K (2. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage, bin ich der einzige der auch Muskelkater in den Armen und Schultern und in der Brust vom Mountainbiken bekommt? und meine Arme haben schon gute Muskeln  Wir sind hier doch ein MTB und kein ´Rennrad Forum



Hatte ich nur mal, nachdem ich am Vortag Krafttraining gemacht hatte. Da hat mir das Biken den Rest gegeben. Aber hey, ich bekomme auch vom Dart-Spielen Muskelkater. Unglaublich, ne!?


----------



## FeierFox (2. September 2007)

@Race-Kralle88 & zak0r:
NatÃ¼rlich kann man sich auch ohne Studio fit halten, ist doch klar ! Die Ãbungen die man ohne GerÃ¤te machen kann sind schon recht gut. Hab ich auch immer gemacht. Aber im Studio hat man bestimmte Ãbungen die man ohne GerÃ¤te nicht so einfach hinbekommt, zb butterlfy reverse, latzug nacken, rÃ¼ckenstrecker usw. Und die sind richtig effektiv, nachdem ich dort angefangen hab hab ich deutliche Verbesserungen gemerkt. 
Gerade RÃ¼ckenÃ¼bungen fand ich "home-made" immer sehr unbefriedigend weil nicht sehr effektiv. Dabei sind die ja besonders wichtig zum Radeln.
Kostenfaktor: ich geh zu McFit, kostet 16â¬ oder so im Monat. Hat natÃ¼rlich nicht unbedingt jeder in der NÃ¤he. Ambiente ist mittelmÃ¤Ãig beschissen und das Publikum 90% Anabolika-Prolls, aber ich geh da ja auch nicht hin ums zu genieÃen sondern reiÃ das Programm runter um im Endeffekt schneller zu biken


----------



## SSaM85 (2. September 2007)

In letzter zeit landen immer mehr Produkte in den Regalen ind denen Süßstoff und Zucker enthalten ist.

Von süßstoff weiss man ja dass der körper denkt er bekommt zucker, aber keinen bekommt-> heisshunger

Da hört sich imo doch eine Mischung von zucker und süßstoff gut an, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2007)

Hi.
@ FeierFox
Mag sein, dass das Fitnessstudio effektiver ist. Wäre aber auch ein Skandal, wenn nicht! Da gibt man 16 oder mehr Euro aus und der Effekt liegt im nicht messbaren Bereich. Das kann ja dann auch nicht sein.
Jetzt stell dir doch mal vor, einer leistet sich nichts, hat aber am Ende des Monats trotzdem keinen einzigen Euro mehr in der Tasche.
Wo soll er das Geld fürs Studio hernehmen?
Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass solche Leute die Regel sind, aber es gibt sie.
Hat der dann keine Chance schnell zu biken?
Ich glaube doch, dass er sie hat.
Sicher ist das Studio der "einfachste" Weg, aber er ist auch mit den nötigen finanziellen Voraussetzungen verbunden. Und die hat einfach nicht jeder.
Wenn du sie hast, kannst du froh, andere haben sie nicht.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## FeierFox (2. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hat der dann keine Chance schnell zu biken?


Doch, hat ja auch nicht jeder Studio nötig. Ich habs am Rücken und da hilft mir das sehr, es gibt aber genug Leute die ne Saison ohne alles durchfahren ohne Probleme.
Ich würd auch nicht behaupten das nen StudioMensch im vgl. mit einem Nichtstudioer meinetwegen 3kmh schneller ist, denn soviel bringen die Studioübungen vs. die HomeÜbungen auch nicht an Plus. Mir ist es der Spaß halt wert, weil es mir ein subjektiv besseres Gefühl gibt alles machbare getan zu haben und wie gesagt auch objetiv hilft. Wer es sich nicht leisten will oder kann muss eben auf alternative Methoden zurückgreifen, wenn ers denn nötig hat (s.o.).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2007)

Hallo
@ FeierFox
Du sagst gerade noch, dass im Studio 90% der Typen Anabolika schlucken und du da KEINEN Spaß dran finden kannst (sie sehen zu müssen) und hin fährst, dein Prgramm machst und wieder verschwindest.
Jetzt schreibst du aber, mir ist es der Spaß halt wert.
Ja was denn jetzt?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Herbstbeiker (2. September 2007)

Aber hallo!
Schnell biken, aber keine 16â¬ fÃ¼rs Studio Ã¼brig?
Fragen: Wieviel kostet das Bike, die AusrÃ¼stung dafÃ¼r, die ErnÃ¤hrung, die fÃ¼rs schnell biken auch noch hochwertig sein soll/muÃ etc.??
Provokative Frage: KÃ¶nnte jemand, der keine 16â¬/Monat Ã¼brig hat seine Energie nicht sinnvoller einsetzen, als nur zum SpaÃ biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (2. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Provokative Frage: KÃ¶nnte jemand, der keine 16â¬/Monat Ã¼brig hat seine Energie nicht sinnvoller einsetzen, als nur zum SpaÃ biken?


Super Argument!  

@FeierFox: die Ãbungen, die Du erwÃ¤hnt hast, sind nicht gerade unumstritten.  Ich kenne eine super Ãbung, die Du Ã¼berall im sitzen machen kannst: Du sitzt am Schreibtisch und drÃ¼ckst - wÃ¤hrend Du den RÃ¼cken gerade hÃ¤lst - mit einerr HandflÃ¤che gegen den Schreibtisch. Jetzt wird ein Reflex ausgelÃ¶st, der Deine Haltemuskulatur im unteren RÃ¼cken anspannt. Bewusst geht das nÃ¤mlich nicht. Oder im Auto, Du sitz gerade aufrecht (weg von der RÃ¼ckenlehne) und drÃ¼ckst genau so gegen das Lenkrad. Probiert? Ist super, oder? 

@SSaM85: Dein Argument


> Von sÃ¼Ãstoff weiss man ja dass der kÃ¶rper denkt er bekommt zucker, aber keinen bekommt-> heisshunger


ist einer der falschen ErnÃ¤hrungsmythen, die sich seit Ewigkeiten halten. SÃ¼Ãstoff macht keinen HeiÃhunger, verursacht auch keinen Krebs und ist auch nicht der Teufel, den uns die Lebensmittelindustrie geschickt hat.  

Zum beiken brauchst Du nunmal Zucker und keinen SÃ¼Ãstoff.

Mischiman


----------



## FeierFox (2. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du sagst gerade noch, dass im Studio 90% der Typen Anabolika schlucken und du da KEINEN Spaß dran finden kannst (sie sehen zu müssen) und hin fährst, dein Prgramm machst und wieder verschwindest.
> Jetzt schreibst du aber, mir ist es der Spaß halt wert.


Du interpretierst falsch. Die Anabolika Leute nehme ich in Kauf, denn:





			
				FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es der Spaß (=16) halt wert, *weil es mir ein subjektiv besseres Gefühl gibt alles machbare getan zu haben und wie gesagt auch objetiv hilft.*





			
				Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist super, oder?


Durchaus ! Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es um den Effekt bestellt ist der über das "ich merke das meine Muskeln angespannt sind" hinausgeht. Bringt dir die Übung was ?


----------



## zak0r (2. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> ..




ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das auch studios mit guten geräten (nautilus etc) im endeffekt nicht viel bringen für "nichtpumper" und "nichtanfänger".
grade bei übungen die nicht im pumperbereich sind habe ich gemerkt, dass die geräte schlicht unterdimensionierte gewichtsbereiche für gut trainierte aufweisen.
beispiel die rückengeräte, ok ich bin ein schlechtes beispiel da knappe 2m und demnach schon absolut an der oberen skala der kraft angesiedelt, aber ich habe die geräte sehr schnell ausgelastet gehabt.
im endeffekt kannst du gute, sinnvolle rumpfübungen, ob nun rücken, bauch, seitlicher bauch etc, am besten mit dem körpergewicht an schrägbank oder sprossenleitern machen. wenn es nicht reicht, kannst du da immernoch ne 5 oder 10kg scheibe hinter den kopf oder wo auch immer sinnvoll je nach übung nehmen.
der führende character der geräte ist nunmal einfach kontraproduktiv, einzig die bankdrückbänke mit schutzmechanismus halte ich für vorteilhaft, da du so relativ gut bankdrücken kannst ohne 2. mann bzw verletzungsrisiko. da werden die maximalkraft-armluftpumper zwar anderer meinung sein, aber bei denen muss auch das intrakranielle vakuum ausgeglichen werden  




FeierFox schrieb:


> ..



Durchaus ! Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es um den Effekt bestellt ist der über das "ich merke das meine Muskeln angespannt sind" hinausgeht. Bringt dir die Übung was ?[/QUOTE]

es kommt immer auf die kombination von menge und intensität an 
wenn du nen marathonläufer nimmst der täglich 15km joggd, der wird von beinpressen mit seinem körpergewicht 3*20x nicht wirklich einen trainingsrelevanten reiz erzeugen können, noch irgendeine anstrengung versprüren. wenn ein wirklich untrainierter das macht, wird er erstens wesentlich mehr drücken müssen (wird im verhältnis sicher arg schwerer sein wenn er nichtgrade magersüchtig ist), und zweitens auch einen wesentlich auf maximalkraft ausgerichteten trainingsreiz erleben, also mal ganz grob über den daumen gepeilt jetzt, nur um eine tendenz zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2007)

Hi.
@ Herbstbeiker
Doch könnte er, aber will er auch?
@ FeierFox
Ach so, so kann man es auch sehen 
Mir ist jetzt auch klar geworden, wie du das gemeint hast. War halt mMn etwas missverständlich geschrieben. Jetzt habe ich es aber dann auch verstanden.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (2. September 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> @SSaM85: Dein Argument
> ist einer der falschen Ernährungsmythen, die sich seit Ewigkeiten halten. Süßstoff macht keinen Heißhunger, verursacht auch keinen Krebs und ist auch nicht der Teufel, den uns die Lebensmittelindustrie geschickt hat.
> 
> Zum beiken brauchst Du nunmal Zucker und keinen Süßstoff.



Naja wie das Thema lautet...: "DER SPECK MUSS WEG" 

Ich hab noch genügend Speckreserven, da brauch ich mir nicht unmengen Zucker als Ersatz reinzuhauen. 

Ist es nun sinnvoll (wenn man z.b. morgens nen kakao trinkt) einen normalen zu trinken, oder einen der halb mit süßungsmitteln gesüßt ist?

Zwei weitere Fragen:

Kann man soviel Obst essen wie man will (anstelle von Süßigkeiten). Zucker und Kalorien sind da auch drin  

Und: Wie siehts aus mit Buttermilch/Fruchtbuttermilch? Gesund oder nicht?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSaM85
Die Sache mit der Buttermilch/Fruchtbuttermilch kann ich dir leider nciht beantworten.
Die Sache mit dem Obst schon: Das kommt drauf an.
In Massen ist aber alles schlecht.
Es gibt gutes und weniger gutes Obst. So sind zum Beispiel Bananen zum Abnehmen nicht so gut. Sie dienen ja z. B. in einem Marathon als Energielieferant (Riegelersatz).
Aber ansich ist an Obst nicht schlechtes zu sehen.
Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als eine Tafel Schokolade 
Du kannst dir aber zum Beispiel mal Kalorientabellen ansehen. Da findest du dann alles über as entsprechehnde Essen (Nährstoffe, Kalorien,...).
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## der doc (2. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Naja wie das Thema lautet...: "DER SPECK MUSS WEG"
> Zwei weitere Fragen:
> 
> Kann man soviel Obst essen wie man will (anstelle von Süßigkeiten). Zucker und Kalorien sind da auch drin


Das was Race-Kralle schon sagte der Kohlehydratanteil machts(%).
Die Vitamine sind ok,aber die Kohlenhydrate regen dann die Insulinausschüttung an die wiederum die Fettverbrennung blockiert bis der KH/Insulinspiegel wieder auf normalen Werten ist.Dann lieber zu Gemüse greifen.
Das ist das große Geheimniss der Trennkost/Insulintrennkost.Einfach in großen Zeitlichen Abständen(5h) essen,und auch zwischendurch KH(Zucker im Kafffee,Limo) vermeiden.Arbens KH vermeiden um die Fettverbrennung über die Nacht anzuregen.Das Schlagwort lautet abnehmen im Schlaf. Wichtigste Mahlzeit ist das Früstück:KH,KH in Massen um den Zuckerspiegel über den Tag zu halten wo er auch benötigt wird.
Doc


----------



## Mischiman (2. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch genügend Speckreserven, da brauch ich mir nicht unmengen Zucker als Ersatz reinzuhauen.


Ich auch (siehe Signatur!), aber wenn Du jeden Tag fährst, kommst nicht umhin, Dir soviele sinnvolle KH reinzuhauen wie geht, sonst bist Du nach einer Woche leer und das ist echt schei$$e. Die Argumentation mit Insulinspiegel ist ja okay, nur: wenn ich ich 20/80 oder 40/60 KH/F fahre jeden Tag, muss ich ja die 20 respektive 40 Prozent wieder einwerfen. Das geht IMHO nicht mit Süßstoff, schon gar nicht, wenn wie ich das jetzt mache auch noch generell schon Defizit in Nahrungsaufnahme herrscht.

@Feierfox, zak0r: zur Stärkung meiner Rückenmuskulatur mache ich Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen. Bei den Haltemuskeln, die auch beim Fahrradfahren benötigt werden, geht es aber um statische Kraft, das heißt diese Muskeln müssen eine hohe isometrische Kraftausdauer besitzen. Und dafür hilft besagte Übung tatsächlich, wenn man regelmäßig übt, z.B. während dem Autofahren. Man wird dadurch nicht Stärker in dem Bereich, aber Ausdauernder! Und das hilft.  

Wenn ich mehr Kraft haben will packe ich mehr Gewicht drauf, aber mein selbstauferlegtes Limit schreibt mir vor, zweifaches Körpergewicht bei KH und KB nicht zu überschreiten. 

@Stefan_Yoah: da ich Musktelkater-Typ bin, habe ich natürlich auch nach fast jeder Ausfahrt Muskelkater in Händen, Armen und Schulter.  Wenn ich auf der Straße und Waldautobahn mit den Conti SportContact-Slicks und Starrgabel fahre, dann noch mehr.  Wird aber immer besser.

Mischiman


----------



## zak0r (2. September 2007)

mischi, mal mit mag supplementiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (3. September 2007)

Für das Rücken-Bauch-Training muss man nicht unbedingt in das Fitness-Studio gehen und sich die Gelenke kaputt machen...

Hierfür reichen die zwei Plilates - DVDs (CD1, CD2), von der Zeitschrift "Fit for Fun", oder die folgende Übungen klick

--
Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## der doc (3. September 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> ..... Die Argumentation mit Insulinspiegel ist ja okay, nur: wenn ich ich 20/80 oder 40/60 KH/F fahre jeden Tag, muss ich ja die 20 respektive 40 Prozent wieder einwerfen. Das geht IMHO nicht mit Süßstoff, schon gar nicht, wenn wie ich das jetzt mache auch noch generell schon Defizit in Nahrungsaufnahme herrscht....


Klar da hat Du Recht ,sonst geht wirklich irgendwann nix mehr.Da Ich aber z.Z, oft Tage habe an denen es Mir richtig bes...n geht(der Hormonspiegel) mache Ich fast kein Training.Fahre nur zur Arbeit und 1 mal Laufen die Woche.Also sind die 79,5kg in KW23 zu jetzt +-73,5kg schon ok.Der Schwimmring ist mal schon fast weg,jetzt gehts noch (hoffendlich) an den Bauch.
Doc


----------



## Aison (3. September 2007)

Ich habe gerade vorhin eine Seite bei meiner Uni gefunden, die sich mit Sport und Ernährung beschäftigt. Evtl. ist das ja für jemandem von nutzen 
http://www.sfsn.ethz.ch/


----------



## sekt88 (4. September 2007)

Ihr macht alles SOOOOOOO kompliziert.

Weniger und vernuftiger essen, Mehr Biken und Eisen Stemmen: 

Kreuzheben, Kniebeugen, Rudern, Shulter Press im Stehen, Klimmzuge

Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. September 2007)

Hi 
@ sekt88
So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Es geht ja darum, seine Schwachstellen am Körper durch gezieltes Training zu stärken und so die Schmerzen zu lindern.
Da kann man dann nicht einfach sagen "Mehr Biken, Eisen Stemmen und dann passt das schon". Das ist so auch nicht immer richtig.
Auch wenn du, bezogen auf andere Dinge, die hier schon gepostet wurden, sicher Recht hast, keine Frage!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (4. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi
> @ sekt88
> So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Es geht ja darum, seine Schwachstellen am Körper durch gezieltes Training zu stärken und so die Schmerzen zu lindern.
> Da kann man dann nicht einfach sagen "Mehr Biken, Eisen Stemmen und dann passt das schon". Das ist so auch nicht immer richtig.
> ...



Nein, es ist einfach und richtig für alle gesunde menschen. Die von mir erwahnte Übungen treffen ALLE Muskeln und verstarken den GANZEN Körper und verbunden mit Radlen ist ALLES gedeckt.

Dazu das vernuftiges essen und muss man KEIN gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. September 2007)

Hallo
@ sekt88
Ja, da sage ich ja auch gar nix gegen.
Vielleicht braucht aber auch jemand gar nicht alle Übungen,weil er nicht so viele Schwachstellen hat (ist zum Beispiel auch noch Schwimmer oder so).
Das du mit deiner Aussage nicht unrecht hast, ist auch klar.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (4. September 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist einfach und richtig für alle gesunde menschen. Die von mir erwahnte Übungen treffen ALLE Muskeln und verstarken den GANZEN Körper und verbunden mit Radlen ist ALLES gedeckt.
> 
> Dazu das vernuftiges essen und muss man KEIN gedanken mehr machen.



klar, keine gedanken mehr, vorallem, weil die wirklich elementaren dinge wie dehnen inkludiert waren 

edit: 

grad gefunden, passt zum thread und ist schon traurig:
http://www.news.polar-deutschland.de/index.php?id=1096 aua!!!


----------



## sekt88 (4. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> klar, keine gedanken mehr, vorallem, weil die wirklich elementaren dinge wie dehnen inkludiert waren
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Dehnen?

Menschen sind von der Natur aus, körperlich nicht geeignet für ausdauer sport.
Unser metabolism ist einfach nicht optimiert für ausdauer.
Aber laufen ist, leider, perfekt für das Körper.


----------



## fatboy (5. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> klar, keine gedanken mehr, vorallem, weil die wirklich elementaren dinge wie dehnen inkludiert waren
> 
> !



Juhuuu! Dehnen!!! Endlich!!!


Falls wir alle zusammen die unzähligen Fettverbrennungsmythen gekillt haben,
können wir uns ja endlich dem Dehnen widmen... Statisches Dehnen, aktives Dehnen..die Winterabende sind gerettet!


----------



## zak0r (5. September 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Dehnen?
> 
> Menschen sind von der Natur aus, körperlich nicht geeignet für ausdauer sport.
> Unser metabolism ist einfach nicht optimiert für ausdauer.
> Aber laufen ist, leider, perfekt für das Körper.




sicher nicht, menschen können alles so ein bisschen, in einem extrem weitgefächerten spektrum an umweltbedingungen. stell dir mal vor wie wir aussähen, wenn wir evolutionär radfahrer wären? würg! stellt sich nur die frage ob die evolution campa oder shimano, 170 oder doch 175er kurbeln bevorzugt  
ich allerdings bin schon überzeugt, dass der mensch sehr ausdauernd ist, zumindest innerhalb der primaten. wir sind schon eine tolle mischung aus anpassungsfähig, ausdauernd (für primaten!) und robust(auf umwelteinflüsse).

@fatboy
genau, ohne dehnen ist der sportler gesund UND leistungsfähig. sportlier die kappes machen wie yoga etc sind alle bekloppt und wären nicht schlechter ohne, gell?


----------



## Herbstbeiker (5. September 2007)

Menschen nix gut für Ausdauer, aber -leider- gut für laufen...
Aaahja...


----------



## SSaM85 (5. September 2007)

_Dehngymnastik bezeichnet sportliche Übungen, die Muskeln unter Zugspannung setzen sollen. Vor dem Sport erhofft man sich dadurch eine Verminderung des Verletzungsrisikos, dementsprechend wird die Dehngymnastik auch in einschlägiger Ratgeberliteratur propagiert. Tatsächlich gibt es aber bis heute keine wissenschaftlichen Studien, die ein geringeres Verletzungsrisiko durch vorheriges Dehnen nachweisen. Im Gegenteil: Aufgrund der durch das Dehnen verursachten vorübergehend verringerten Leistungsfähigkeit des Muskels (Absenkung des Tonus) und der Minderung seiner Schutzfunktion (Abklingen des Dehnreflexes) sollte Stretching vor Wettkämpfen und Krafttraining nur sparsam eingesetzt werden._

_Durch Aufwärmen, nicht aber durch Dehnung, erfolgt eine bessere Blutversorgung der Muskeln und somit eine erniedrigte Tendenz zu Rupturen. Schnellkraft und Maximalkraft werden durch Dehnung allerdings, entgegen der weitverbreiteten Annahme, nach einer Studie von Klee und Wiemann um bis zu 5 - 7 % vermindert. Weiterhin ist die Behauptung, Dehnung könne Muskelkater vorbeugen, falsch; im Gegenteil - intramuskuläre Verletzungen können durch intensives Dehnen sogar entstehen oder verstärkt werden. Bei Muskelkater sollte man sich nicht dehnen, da der Muskel sonst weiter verletzt werden würde._

- Wikipedia

Gut zu wissen, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, also Thema erledigt- ungesund 

Bzw vielleicht noch als Erläuterung:
http://www.sportunterricht.de/lksport/aufabwk1.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSam85
Danke für die Aufklärung, gut zu wissen! 
Die ganze Diskussion geht eh etwas am Thema vorbei, wenn ihr mich fragt.
Aber jetzt ist ja, SSam85 sei Dank, alles dazu gesagt worden.

Gruß und DANKE;
Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (5. September 2007)

Interessant: Menschen sind nicht für Ausdauer geschaffen, aber laufe ist gut für den Körper.... .  

Daraus würde sich ja ergeben, das der Körper für Kraft geschaffen ist. Komisch nur, das sich die Knochen doch recht schnell brechen lassen. 

Oder sind wir für gar nichts geschaffen? Was kann der Körper wirklich? Ist er eine Pseudo- Maschine, die nur da ist, um unsere Seele zu umhüllen?

Laufen gehört also nicht zu Ausdauer...   Vielleicht hat es mir deswege nichts gebracht... werde demnächst mal Gewichte mitnehmen...  

Mal googlen, was es noch dazu gibt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2007)

Hi.
Mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema:
Der gute Vorsatz für 2007 !! DER SPECK MUß WEG !! 
Muss ich noch mehr sagen? Die Posts gehen in letzer Zeit immer mehr in eine andere Richtung als in das eigentliche Thema.
Mir reichts,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (5. September 2007)

Nunja... wenn der Speck weg soll da gibts da zwei (kombinierbare) Methoden: gesunde Ernährung und Sport.

Und wie mans richtig macht kann hier doch ruhig diskutiert werden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2007)

Hi.
@ SSaM85
Findest du nicht, dass die Diskussion in letzter Zeit zum Teil etwas am Thema vorbei geht?
Ich finde schon!
Erst ging es um Muskelaufbau (bis hier noch okay), dann ging es aber weiter zum Thema "Der Mensch: Für Ausdauer oder für Kraft gemacht?".
Davor gab es auch schon einige Sachen, die mMn nicht so wirklich hier rein passen!
Mich hat es auf jeden Fall etwas gestört, deshalb habe ich gedacht, sprichste es mal an, in der Hoffnung, dass Besserung eintritt.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (5. September 2007)

Ok um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen 

Zu mir:

184 cm groß
86 Kilo
21 Jahre alt

Vor ~ 6 Wochen wog ich noch 92 (das war auch mein absolutes Maximalgewicht). Seitdem gehe ich 2 mal die Woche in die Rückenschule (quasi Fitness-Center vom Arbeitgeber), beschränke meine Mahlzeiten 5-6 Tage die Woche auf 2 Mahlzeiten pro Tag, nahezu ohne "Snacks zwischendurch". 

Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch ein neues Fahrrad gekauft und fahre damit so oft wie möglich (allerdings bei weitem nicht so weit/extrem wie die meisten hier 

Zielgewicht sollte ca 75 Kilo sein, da ich über keine großen Muskelpolster Verfüge.


----------



## zak0r (5. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Ok um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen
> ....
> 
> Zielgewicht sollte ca 75 Kilo sein, da ich über keine großen Muskelpolster Verfüge.



http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/abspecken.html


----------



## SSaM85 (5. September 2007)

Aso, vll nicht danz rübergekommen, ich bin nicht adipös, meon bmi liegt unter 30 und Rückenschule bedeutet Muskeltraining, dennoch danke für den Link, mal eine interessante Quelle, wobei er ausser Acht lässt, dass man bei sehr hoher HF KH verbrennt und nicht Fett


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2007)

Hi.
@ SSaM85
Du bist 1,84m groß und willst mal 75 kg wiegen? Ich würde sagen, dass das zu wenig ist. Guck erst mal, wie du aussiehst, wenn du 80kg wiegst. Fang dann, oder besser jetzt, mit Ganzkörpertraining an um die "typische" Radlerfigur (dicke Beine, dünner Körper) zu verhindern. Das sieht besser aus, als der typische Radler, finde ich.
75kg da du keine Muskelpakete hast? Was glaubst du denn, kriegst du, wenn du Rad fährst? Ich sag es dir: MUSKELN!
@ zak0r
Ein sher schöner Link, DANKE!

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (5. September 2007)

Naja ich war vor ca. zwei Jahren auch schon trainieren, körperlich war ich damals fast genauso wie jetzt, nur da habe ich halt 80 kg gewogen und es waren noch immer genug speckreserven da 

75 kg sind natürlich nur ein Traumgewicht- die könnte ich nur durch Fettabsaugung ohne irgendeinen Museklaufbau erreichen 

Und ich denke so eine typische Radlerfigur werde ich nicht bekommen, dafür fahre ich einfch nicht oft genug und mache zu viele andere Dinge.

Effektiv wirds darauf hinauslaufen dass ich sehr zufrieden sein kann wenn ich bei 80kg lande und den restlichen Speck durch Muskeln ersetzen kann


----------



## zak0r (5. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> wobei er ausser Acht lässt, dass man bei sehr hoher HF KH verbrennt und nicht Fett



lies doch einfach mal den link, und auch eventuelle verweise auf der seite, bevor du noch anfängst vom fettverbrennungspuls zu erzählen 
erstmal :
"Die muskuläre Energiebereitstellung im Sport"
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/energiebereitstellung.html
und dann noch
"Fettverbrennung" im Sport : Mythos und Wahrheit"
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html

leider gibt es ja auch "sportmediziner" und "leistungsdiagnostiker" und auch hersteller von equipment (NORDIC WALKING!!) und die fitnesstudios, die alle im   ga1 puls beten, nur weil sie NICHT wollen, dass die leute a) schlank b) fit werden, sonst würden sie sich ja ganz ad absurdum führen, wenn die leute plötzlich einfach gesund wären, und nicht ihre 60 minuten wischi walking mit stöcken mit carboloading vorbereiten, dann ihre 6km GEHEN, währenddessen 800kcal an kohlehydrathaltigen drinks einwerfen, im power-bar-energygürtel.
alles bekloppt. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ zak0r
> Ein sher schöner Link, DANKE!
> 
> Gruß Race-Kralle



das ganze innsbrucker zeugs ist einfach nur spitze, ich spamme es immer, weil  alles relevante kurz, präzise und verständlich ausgeführt wird. immer mit passenden querlinks gepaart mit aufklärung, einfach toll die seite.


----------



## Mischiman (5. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> leider gibt es ja auch "sportmediziner" und "leistungsdiagnostiker" und auch hersteller von equipment (NORDIC WALKING!!) und die fitnesstudios, die alle im   ga1 puls beten, nur weil sie NICHT wollen, dass die leute a) schlank b) fit werden, sonst würden sie sich ja ganz ad absurdum führen, wenn die leute plötzlich einfach gesund wären, und nicht ihre 60 minuten wischi walking mit stöcken mit carboloading vorbereiten, dann ihre 6km GEHEN, währenddessen 800kcal an kohlehydrathaltigen drinks einwerfen, im power-bar-energygürtel.
> alles bekloppt.


Ja, ich habe bei meinen letzten Fitnesstudiobesuchen auch festgestellt, dass Schwitzen unsexy und nicht metro-sexuell ist.  Dafür hatte ich immer die einzige Olympic-Hantel und das Powerrack für mich alleine.  

Obwohl: ich persönlich halte tägliches GA1 besser durch als das Gewichthebertraining. Das liegt daran, dass ich (noch!) zuwenig gute Regenerationsfähigkeit habe.

Aktuell verbrenne ich auf 5,7km (meine Runde) walken 400-500kcal, auf 20km Radeln 500-600kcal. Das versuche ich, jeden Tag durchzuhalten und mich schlaucht es. Das bringt es aber auch.

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2007)

Hi.
@ zak0r
Ganz deiner Meinung!
Kurz, präzise, relativ einfach zu verstehen; kurzum: einfach SPITZE!
Aber das habe ich ja glaube ich schon mal gesagt.

@ mischiman
Ich war noch nie in einem Fitnessstudio.
Ist es da wirklich so, dass die einem schlechtes Training als perfekt anpreisen, um dich lange als Kunden behlaten zu können?
Wenn ja, warum verbietet man Fitnessstudios dieser Art dann nicht?
Das ist doch Betrug!

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Mischiman (6. September 2007)

Naja, schlechtes Training ist relativ. Viele von meinen Freunden und Verandten gehen wegen des umfangreichen Kursangebotes (Pilates, Yoga, Spinning, Tai Chi, Zirkeltraing etc.) ins Studio. Die wollen gar keine Hanteln anpacken, denen wäre das schlicht zu langweilig.

Aber ich erlebe es in jedem Studio: Crunches, Beinstrecker, Butterfly & Co. Gerade Anfängern werden diese Übungen empfohlen, obwohl sie unnötig und teilweise gesundheitsschädlich sind.

Meiner Frau sagt man dann noch jedes Mal, sie soll bei Klimmzügen eng greifen, damit der Latissimus schmal bleibt (sie ist keine BB'lerin) und ich soll das Kreuzheben sein lassen, weil schlecht für den Rücken.

Sie empfehlen Dir dann Wadentraing (ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf) und beim Bankdrücken oder Kniebeugen merkst Du dann als jemand mit etwas Hintergrund, dass sie von Technik nur dass wissen, was sie in Ihrem 2-Wochen-Studioseminar gelernt haben, damit sie sich Trainer nennen können.

In meinem letzten Studio hat Technik so ein gedopter BB'ler erklärt: der konnte es zwar auch nicht, da er aber aussah wie ein Popcorn, haben es alle geglaubt. 

Nur mal so: gute Kniebeugentechnik kann Jahre dauern und die halten es nichtmal zwei Sätze durch.

Dann muss man am besten noch deren ISO-Drinks trinken und sich mit MTV einlullen lassen. Da gehe ich lieber in den Keller an mein Powerrack und trainiere allein. 

Es soll aber auch gute Studios geben. 

Mischiman


----------



## sekt88 (6. September 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Interessant: Menschen sind nicht für Ausdauer geschaffen, aber laufe ist gut für den Körper.... .



The body wasn´t designed to train for several hours at 75% Heart rate max, 3 days a week.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. September 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> The body wasn´t designed to train for several hours at 75% Heart rate max, 3 days a week.



  beim schlafen hat man ja auch keine 75%...


----------



## Manuel79 (6. September 2007)

ICh will mir, sobald wieder die finanziellen Mittel sprießen, ein Hometrainer Multifunktionsgerät kaufen. Habe damals im Fitnesstudio 43 Euro bezahlt, konnte nur dreimal gehen und mich dann ständig anstellen, wenn ich ein Gerät nutzen wollte. Ich hatte immer einen Datenschlüssel bei mir, der mein Trainings- Soll enthielt und in das Gerät eingesteckt werden musste. Die Daten des Schlüssels haben dann quasi dein Training an dem jeweiligen Gerät bestimmt... konntest zwar auch mehr oder weniger, das wurde dann allerdings gleich als richtig oder falsch mitgeteilt. :-(

Brauch ich irgendwie nicht mehr. Lieber ein wenig Freihantel oder Liegestützen, das ist auch ein Anreiz an den Körper.
Ich bin von Natur aus eher ein breiter Typ. Im Studio konnte ich ruck zuck Muskemassen aufbauen, aber nie definieren. Und nur wie ein Stier auszusehen ist nicht mein Ding. Lieber kein Schrank, aber sportlich. Für die Arme kann ich an der Arbeit die Rechner, Bladeserver etc. heben, einschieben etc.


----------



## sekt88 (6. September 2007)

Geräte sind für Reha und ausgenutzt als ein kommerzialles Produkt. Punkt.

Richtig tranieren ist mit Lang-und Kurzhanteln durchzuführen. Punkt.

Dazu gehort Klimmzuge und wer braucht, dehnen. Ich personlich brauche kein dehnen weil ich von der natur aus hoch flexible bin. Allerdings, wenn mann mit Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen richtig traniert, ist der dehnen dabei.

Ich gehe ins Fitness Studio für:

1. Lang- und Kurzhanteln und eine Power Rack
2. Sauna
3. Zum Lachen an alle Idioten am Geraten und die Megaidioton die Kreuzheben mit einen Smith machine und weiterhin nicht halbwegs runter gehen.

Ich Bezahle 29 Euro pro monate. Für mich Lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanoi Hustler (6. September 2007)

Bei Stern.de ist gerade ein interessanter Bericht über Ernährungsmythen.
Heißt glaube ich Sybille Hartmann im Chat.
Ciao


----------



## SSaM85 (6. September 2007)

_http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html_

The für den link, der war doch mal schön informativ


----------



## Herbstbeiker (6. September 2007)

...aber der menschliche Körper ist selbstverständlich gemacht für Klimmzüge, Kniebeugen und vor allem fürs Kreuzheben...
Da stellt sich mir die Grundsatzfrage: Wer weiß denn aus gesicherter Quelle(?) wofür(!) denn der körperliche Mensch gemacht wurde, und vor allem von wem??
Es darf dann evolutionstheoretisch recht herzlich gelacht werden,- by the way: Sind wir vielleicht dafür gemacht? Oder gar fürs Internet?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. September 2007)

wir sind zum zerstören der Umwelt, zum vermehren und zum töten gemacht!


----------



## SSaM85 (6. September 2007)

/signed

soo mal wieder ne Frage:
Ich esse selber relativ wenig "unverarbeitetes" Fleisch/ Geflügel, soll heißen ich esse keine Steaks kaum Schnitzel usw, dafür aber gerne Wurst Hackfleisch und solche Sachen (wobei hier der Genuss natürlich eingeschränkt wurde )

Dadurch habe ich eine relativ geringe Eiweissaufnahme oder nicht? Ist es sinnvoll dass durch irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel auszugleichen?


----------



## Mischiman (6. September 2007)

Nein, aber Wurst ist doof!

In Wurst sind Augen, Darm, Gehirn, Sehnen, Ohren, Tierpimmel und alles mögliche andere Dreckszeug, was sonst nicht gebraucht wird, verarbeitet.  Nimm lieber Schinken etc. wenn Du das Krähenfutter nicht mehr magst. :kotz: 

Mischiman

PS. woher ich das weiß? Weiß ich gar nicht genau, aber seit dem mein Arzt mir das gesagt hat, will ich keine Wurst mehr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2007)

Hallo.
@ mischhiman
Du musst einem aber auch alles madig machen ;-(
Und die letzten Reste an Fleisch sind dann aus dem Jahr 2001, oder wie?
Wenn du danach gehst: Was ist du denn dann noch?
Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass Pizzaboten in die Pizza/Nudeln reinspucken,... (das würde jetzt hier endgültig zu weit führen!)
Wann hast du dir zuletzt eine Pizza/Nudeln kommen lassen?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## sekt88 (6. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> ...aber der menschliche Körper ist selbstverständlich gemacht für Klimmzüge, Kniebeugen und vor allem fürs Kreuzheben...



These exercises train the musculature according to the way the body naturally  moves and in a manner which is the most effective: Functional and complete.

It has nothing to do with evolution in this sense.


----------



## SSaM85 (6. September 2007)

hm das ist ja das prob, schinken mag ich auch nicht, anscheinend stehe ich nur auf "minderwertiges" Fleisch. Wobei ich denke, dass das in Deutschland verarbeitete Fleisch schon eine sehr gute Qualität hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2007)

Hi.
@ SSaM85
Falsch gedacht! (=> Stichwort: Gammelfleisch)
Glaubst du, ein deutscher Metzger macht das, weil er Spaß an der Arbeit hat? Nein, er will Geld verdienen! So wie auch der Kebap-Mann von nebenan.
Je mehr Geld er macht, desto glücklicher ist er.
Sein Augenmerk liegt auf dem Geld, nicht auf der Gesundheit seiner Kunden.
Es sind ganz sicher nicht alle so, aber viele (dien meisten?)
Traurig, aber wahr.
Man kann Eiweiß auch aus Eiweißpulver beziehen. Das ist zwar vielleicht nicht der beste Weg, aber möglich ist das.
Such doch mal im Netz nach Kalorientabellen und leg den Schwerpunkt deiner Suche auf die Menge an Eiweiß, die enthalten ist.
Aus dem Kopf kann ich dir leider so jetzt auch nix sagen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (6. September 2007)

@Race-Kralle88

auch falsch gedacht 

Nur zufrieden Kunden kommen zurück und empfehlen weiter; Ziel ist also Kundenzufriedenheit und erst dadurch kommt der Profit- der Döner-Mann weiss sich nicht ob er Gammel-Fleisch hat oder nicht, der Metzger um die Ecke hat erst recht keines.

Die Auflagen in Deutschland sind hoch, Gammelfleisch bringen nur die auf den Markt, die von Kundenrezensionen so gut wie nicht betroffen sind: große Auslieferer die keine Marken- Hersteller belifern.

Und Gammelfleisch wäre kein Skandal wenn es alltäglich wäre. Ich bin mir sicher dass weder du noch ich bis jetzt Gammelfleisch gegessen haben.

Und wenn dir nen Arzt erzählt was in ner Wurst so in drin ist.... da könnt der dir genauso erklären ob du gut/richtig/falsch Fahrrad fährst, es ist nicht sein Gebiet 


Soo nach dem kleinen Ausflug BTT:
Ich komme aus dem Muskelkater gar nicht mehr raus, bzw. meine Beine fühlen sich immer schlapp an. Pause mache ich meistens einen Tag und ich fahre auch nicht übertrieben viel, 15 km ist meine Runde ca. Dazu kommt Mo/mi krafttraining, aber auch nix großartiges- 60 min jeweils 1min Übung, 1 min Pause Zirkeltraining.

Hat da jemand Rat?


----------



## Herbstbeiker (6. September 2007)

Ja genau,
die natürlichsten Bewegungen finden beim Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen mit mächtig schweren Eisenhanteln in den Händen bzw. im Genick statt. Aber der reine Glaube kann natürlich auch glücklich machen...


----------



## fatboy (6. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> die natürlichsten Bewegungen finden beim Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen mit mächtig schweren Eisenhanteln in den Händen bzw. im Genick statt. Aber der reine Glaube kann natürlich auch glücklich machen...



Nein, aber diese Bewegungen simulieren die Bewegungsabläufe des täglichen lebens besser als Latziehen oder Bizepscurls, das lässt sich wohl nicht leugnen. 
Wer Kreuzheben beherrscht, wird sich sicher niemals verheben, wenn er ne Kiste Selter aus dem Auto hebt oder seine Freundin beim Kamasutra umherwirbelt 

Außerdem trainierst Du den Körper in seiner Gesammtheit in kurzer Zeit. Wie weit man dabei heruntergeht oder wieviel Gewicht man nimmt, muß dann jeder selber sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSaM85
Ja, schon richtig, nur ein zufriedener Kunde kommt auch wieder.
Aber: "Gutes" Gammelfleisch ist in Marinade etc. eingelegt und auch geschmacklich nicht gut von "normalem" Fleisch zu unterscheiden (weil die Marinade dabei hilft, den "Gammelgeschmack" zu überdecken).
Das ist ja das Perverse dabei.
Wenn das Rot-Gelb-Grün leuchten würde, würde es ja keiner kaufen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (6. September 2007)

Wenn es den Leuten nicht schmecken würde würde es ja keiner kaufen.

Keiner merkt es keiner beschwert sich- bis man es ihnen sagt; sry aber da kann man nur lachen 

Nu aber egal, das schweift zu weit ab ^^

btw wie siehts mit meinem muskelkater aus? ;D


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSaM85
Hast du jemanden sagen hören, kauft nicht da und da ein, der verkauft Gammelfleisch? Man merkt es halt einfach nicht, man rechnet ja auch nicht damit (ich zumindest nicht!).
Thema Muskelkater:
Hast du Eiweißpulver schon probiert?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Manuel79 (7. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> wir sind zum zerstören der Umwelt, zum vermehren und zum töten gemacht!



Mist... selbst das bekomme ich nicht alles hin. Fahre Rad (nix mit zerstören der Umwelt... es sei denn, ich fahre durch Mamas Garten  , dann hätten wir auch das mit dem töten erledigt... das würde sie dann nämlich  ). Der Punkt mit dem  Vermehren finde ich gut!!!!  


Zurück zum Thema: Werde ab nächste Woche wieder mit der Langhantel und den Freigewichten trainieren. Zum Winter hin werde ich wahrscheinlich meine 4 Trainingseinheiten á 2 Stunden auf dem Bike nicht mehr hin bekommen wegen der Dunkelheit. Werde dann zwei Einheiten def. auf das Wochenende verlegen und schauen, was sich unter der Woche realisieren läßt. Ansonsten Freihanteltraining. Fintesstudio mache ich nicht mehr: Zu Zeitaufwendig, schon wieder in der Bude (Bin ich im Büro genug) und in meiner Gegen zu teuer (im Umkreis von 30 km nur ein Studio). Frankfurt ist mir wegen dem Studio zu weit (50 km).


----------



## sekt88 (7. September 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Nein, aber diese Bewegungen simulieren die Bewegungsabläufe des täglichen lebens besser als Latziehen oder Bizepscurls, das lässt sich wohl nicht leugnen.
> Wer Kreuzheben beherrscht, wird sich sicher niemals verheben, wenn er ne Kiste Selter aus dem Auto hebt oder seine Freundin beim Kamasutra umherwirbelt
> 
> Außerdem trainierst Du den Körper in seiner Gesammtheit in kurzer Zeit. Wie weit man dabei heruntergeht oder wieviel Gewicht man nimmt, muß dann jeder selber sehen.



Danke für das deutsches Erklarung! Manchmal kann ich nicht auf Deutsch sagen was ich will.

mfG, Sekt88


----------



## Herbstbeiker (7. September 2007)

Laßt es mich mal anders formulieren, damit der Sinn des Gesagten nicht entstellt und pausenlos aneinander vorbei geredet wird:
Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben mit schweren Gewichten sind KEINE Simulationen natürlicher Bewegungsabläufe. Sagt mir doch mal einer welcher Bewegungsablauf hier mit "natürlichen" vergleichbar wäre. Eigenes Beispiel: Radwechsel am PKW ohne Hydraulikwagenheber, oder Steinheben im Löwenbräukeller...
Aber ich bestreite nicht, dass diese Übungen hilfreich für sein können für alle möglichen Bewegungen im täglichen Leben und auch darüber hinaus.
Aber ob Latziehen oder Bizepscurls grundsätzlich falsch wären, oder doch für den einen oder anderen nicht vielleicht doch die Bewegungsabläufe desjenigen täglichen Lebens besser simulieren, dafür müßte man ins Detail gehen. 
Was ich nicht ausstehen kann sind Verallgemeinerungen, die nicht einmal den Ansatz einer Differenzierung erkennen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (7. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Laßt es mich mal anders formulieren, damit der Sinn des Gesagten nicht entstellt und pausenlos aneinander vorbei geredet wird:
> Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben mit schweren Gewichten sind KEINE Simulationen natürlicher Bewegungsabläufe. Sagt mir doch mal einer welcher Bewegungsablauf hier mit "natürlichen" vergleichbar wäre. Eigenes Beispiel: Radwechsel am PKW ohne Hydraulikwagenheber, oder Steinheben im Löwenbräukeller...
> Aber ich bestreite nicht, dass diese Übungen hilfreich für sein können für alle möglichen Bewegungen im täglichen Leben und auch darüber hinaus.
> Aber ob Latziehen oder Bizepscurls grundsätzlich falsch wären, oder doch für den einen oder anderen nicht vielleicht doch die Bewegungsabläufe desjenigen täglichen Lebens besser simulieren, dafür müßte man ins Detail gehen.
> Was ich nicht ausstehen kann sind Verallgemeinerungen, die nicht einmal den Ansatz einer Differenzierung erkennen lassen.





Bizepscurls sind natürlich von Vorteil, um das einarmige Reißen in der 0,5 Literklasse zu trainieren, also doch sehr Alltagstauglich! Ich nehme das Vorhergesagte zurück!

Vom SCHWEREN Kreuzheben/Kniebeugen habe ich übrigens nie etwas gesagt, da hast Du meine Aussage falsch wiedergegeben.
Zeige mir mal, wie Du einen Gegenstand vom Boden aufhebst. Wenn Du es richtig machst, wird das ähnlich dem Kreuzheben aussehen. (Es gibt verschiedene Arten des Kreuzhebens, ich rede nicht vom "rumänischen Kreuzheben", sonder der Variante mit angewinkelten Knien).

Der Ausgangspunkt war "Der Speck muß weg".

Und da steht fest, dass biken in Kombi mit Krafttraining eben das Beste ist, wenn man eh schon biker ist. 
Und wenn man max. Ergebnisse bei min. Aufwand will, muß Kreuzheben, Bankdrücken, Klimmzug in das Programm. Die Krönung wäre dann noch Clean and Jerk (Reißen und Stoßen). Und das Gewicht muß so gewählt werden, dass ein Reiz gesetzt wird, da führt ja nun erwiesener Maßen kein Weg dran vorbei. 
Man kann ja gerne Bizepscurls, Wadenheben, Latziehen und Tresensitzen trainieren, schaden wird das nichts.
Aber den größtmöglichen Benefit erzielt man dann nicht, darüber muß man sich im Klaren sein.

Im Übrigen sieht man im Studio sowieso die Unterschiede zwischen den Befürwortern und Gegnern dieser Gewichtheberübungen: Die erstgenannten verfügen in der Regel über weitaus mehr Kraft und lustigerweise auch über eine bessere Atlethik.


----------



## fatboy (7. September 2007)

Herbstbeiker schrieb:


> Sagt mir doch mal einer welcher Bewegungsablauf hier mit "natürlichen" vergleichbar wäre. Eigenes Beispiel: Radwechsel am PKW ohne Hydraulikwagenheber, oder Steinheben im Löwenbräukeller...




Da wollte ich noch was zu sagen:

Ich weiß nicht, was Du in Deiner Freizeit oder Beruflich machst, meine Situation ist folgende:

Zwei kleine Kinder, die hundertmal am Tag vom Boden aufgehoben werden wollen (ca. hundertmal ).
Ferner bin ich Hausbesitzer, habe nen großen Garten. Da wird hier gebuddelt, da Felssteine zur Beeteinfassung herumgerollt/getragen (die Frau hat es ja so befohlen). Brennholz wird im Wald geschlagen (geiles Training!!), aufgehoben, nach Hause gefahren, vom Hänger gewuchtet.
Andauernd werden irgendwelche Sachen vom Boden aufgehoben, da braucht es *Alltagstaugliche *Kraft!

Un dafür ist IMHO

-ein Gewicht vom Boden aufheben
-ein Gewicht über den Kopf Drücken
-ein Gewicht Vom Körper wegdrücken

in seinen verschiedenen Variationen das Minimum dessen, was beim Training sein *sollte*.

Das gibt Power, macht schlank un verbraucht jede Menge Kalorien. 
Wer dazu kein Bock hat, schafft sich einfach Frau, Kinder und Garten an. Das geht auch


----------



## Schluckspecht (7. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Soo nach dem kleinen Ausflug BTT:
> Ich komme aus dem Muskelkater gar nicht mehr raus, bzw. meine Beine fühlen sich immer schlapp an. Pause mache ich meistens einen Tag und ich fahre auch nicht übertrieben viel, 15 km ist meine Runde ca. Dazu kommt Mo/mi krafttraining, aber auch nix großartiges- 60 min jeweils 1min Übung, 1 min Pause Zirkeltraining.
> 
> Hat da jemand Rat?



evtl. ein magnesium- und kaliummangel?


----------



## Mischiman (7. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Nur zufrieden Kunden kommen zurück und empfehlen weiter; Ziel ist also Kundenzufriedenheit und erst dadurch kommt der Profit- der Döner-Mann weiss sich nicht ob er Gammel-Fleisch hat oder nicht, der Metzger um die Ecke hat erst recht keines.
> 
> Die Auflagen in Deutschland sind hoch, Gammelfleisch bringen nur die auf den Markt, die von Kundenrezensionen so gut wie nicht betroffen sind: große Auslieferer die keine Marken- Hersteller belifern.
> 
> Und Gammelfleisch wäre kein Skandal wenn es alltäglich wäre. Ich bin mir sicher dass weder du noch ich bis jetzt Gammelfleisch gegessen haben.


Eine Freundin hat in einem Dorf 20 Jahre in dem selben Fleischgeschäft gearbeitet. Sie hat auch gedacht wie Du. Dann ging der alte Chef in Rente und ein neuer übernahm den Laden.  

Als erste Aktion hat er alles weggeworfene Fleisch wieder aus dem Müll geholt und den Mitarbeitern gesagt, wenn Sie nochmal was wegschmeißen, was "noch gut" ist, zieht er Ihnen es vom Gehalt ab.  

Und während meine Freundin noch Ärger mit dem Ordnungsamt bekam, weil Ihr irgendsoein "Hackfleisch-Schein" fehlte, fraß das ganze Dorf Gammelfleisch jahrelang.  

Und Du meinst, Du hast noch nie was davon gegessen?    

Ich sage dazu nichts mehr. 

@Race-Kralle: das mit der Pizza weiß ich nicht genau, aber von der Kräuterbutter in den kleinen Töpfchen würde ich die Finger von lassen.  

Mischiman


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. September 2007)

Hallo 
@ mischiman
Von Tsatsiki (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt) wollen wir hier ja mal gar nicht anfangen...! Hiiiiiih- fies!

An Kräuterbutter tu ich die Finger gar nicht dran. Hast du mal gesehen, wieviele Kcal das hat? Ich bin Sportler! 

Ja ja, es gibt schon ein paar feine Sachen auf dem Markt 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Elena.! (7. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ mischiman
> Von Tsatsiki (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt) wollen wir hier ja mal gar nicht anfangen...! Hiiiiiih- fies!
> 
> ...





Du kapierst es wohl nie , was die Kräuterpaste Kcal hat, verbrennst Du locker wieder (hast Du das nicht immer wieder selber behauptet, ohne eine Differenzierung zwischen 20 und 50jährigen zustande zu bringen, das wäre nur eine Sache des Trainings ) also: who cares??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elena.! (7. September 2007)

> Eine Freundin hat in einem Dorf 20 Jahre in dem selben Fleischgeschäft gearbeitet. Sie hat auch gedacht wie Du. Dann ging der alte Chef in Rente und ein neuer übernahm den Laden.
> 
> Als erste Aktion hat er alles weggeworfene Fleisch wieder aus dem Müll geholt und den Mitarbeitern gesagt, wenn Sie nochmal was wegschmeißen, was "noch gut" ist, zieht er Ihnen es vom Gehalt ab.
> 
> Und während meine Freundin noch Ärger mit dem Ordnungsamt bekam, weil Ihr irgendsoein "Hackfleisch-Schein" fehlte, fraß das ganze Dorf Gammelfleisch jahrelang.





Jetzt mach Dir mal nicht ins Hemd wegen des bißchen Fleisches, unerklärliche Erkrankungen oder Todesfälle kannst Du wohl nicht belegen .
Ich habe übrigens sehr engen  Kontakt zu zwei Metzgereien, da ist das kein Thema, warum auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2007)

@ Elena
Ja habe ich gesagt (zumindest so in etwa)!
Wollst du dem jetzt widersprechen und behaupten, dass man diese Kcal nicht wieder abtrainieren kann, oder was?
Durch das schlechte Wetter dieser Tage komme ich leider zu wenig aufs Bike und muss so auf meine Ernährung verstärkt achten.
Da ist Kräuterbuter im Moment nicht drin.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (8. September 2007)

schlechtes Wetter? 

Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2007)

Hi.
@ SSaM85
Ja, schon klar!
Aber ich habe im Moment kein Geld, um von schlechter auf gute Kleidung umzusteigen.
So muss man dann Pausen einlegen, wenn es regnet oder sehr kalt ist.

Gruß Race-Kralle
P.S.: Viel Spaß heute auf der Tour. Es ist ja bestes Wetter (oder soll ich sagen schlechteste Kleidung?).


----------



## Mischiman (8. September 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Jetzt mach Dir mal nicht ins Hemd wegen des bißchen Fleisches, unerklärliche Erkrankungen oder Todesfälle kannst Du wohl nicht belegen . Ich habe übrigens sehr engen  Kontakt zu zwei Metzgereien, da ist das kein Thema, warum auch


Keine Angst, mich hält das nicht vom Döner-Mann fern.  

War nur ein Tip, für Leute, die sich Wurst und Fleisch abgewöhnen wollen. Besagtes Fleischgeschäft gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, dafür andere.  

Mischiman


----------



## SSaM85 (9. September 2007)

So ich hab mich nun ganz gut ins Thema reingelesen, allerdings bleibt da bei mir eine Frage:
Bei den Zutaten findet man unter der Kohlenhydrate Anzahl meist noch ne Angabe, wieviel davon Zucker ist- sind Zucker-KH ungesund? 

Oder hat es damit was zu tun dass Zucjer genauso Energie ist wie Mehl (oder etwa nicht )

Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSaM85
Meinst du in etwa eine solche Angabe:
KH: 35g
davon Zucker:25g ?
Wenn ja, dann liegt die Aufspaltung daran, dass es mehrere Arten von KH's gibt. Es gibt ja auch nicht nur eine Zuckerart. Die Zuckerangabe ist wohl so die interessanteste.
KH's sind generell nicht gerade der gesündeste Bestandteil im Essen.
Zucker macht halt, wenn es nicht gerade auf harte Arbeit (Job/Sport/etc.) trifft, dick und wenn man es komplett übertreibt auch noch krank.
Das könnte ein Grund sein, warum man diese Angabe auf eine solche Pakung druckt.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (9. September 2007)

Achso, wie siehts denn z.B. mit (Voll)Kornprodukten aus? bin davon ausgegangen dass die gesund sind. Oder z.B. Kartoffeln? Vor allem Kornprodukte haben ja einen sehr großen KH anteil.

Es kann ja nicht sein dass man anstelle von vollkornprodukten auch einfahc süßigkeiten essen könnte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. September 2007)

Hi
@ SSaM85
Das können dir andere hier im Forum viel besser sagen.
Es gibt "gute" und "schlechte" KH's. Wie beim Fett.
Das ist ja auch kein Gift. Es gibt gesättigte und ungesättigte Fettsäuren, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.
Allerdings kann man, denke ich, sagen, dass KH's in großer Menge, so wie alles im Leben, nicht gut sind.
Das Kartoffeln nicht gerade die beste Beilage sind, habe ich auch mal gehört. Das liegt an dem KH-Anteil.
Aber, wie gesagt, das können dir andere hier im Forum besser sagen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Markus K (10. September 2007)

Kartoffeln sind sogar eine sehr gute Beilage, denn die haben nur ca 70 kcal/100g. Vergleich das mal Nudeln oder anderen Getreide-Produkten: Die haben über 300 kcal/100g.



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht sein dass man anstelle von vollkornprodukten auch einfach süßigkeiten essen könnte.


Süßigkeiten sättigen aber nicht so gut. Außerdem sind da kaum Vitamine und Mineralien drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. September 2007)

Das Thema wurde doch schon 1000mal durchgekaut, lest doch bitte mal nicht nur die 4 letzten Seiten...


----------



## Elena.! (10. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde doch schon 1000mal durchgekaut, lest doch bitte mal nicht nur die 4 letzten Seiten...






Ja genau, vor allem wenn solche Aussagen getroffen werden 




> KH's sind generell nicht gerade der gesündeste Bestandteil im
> Essen.




Aber auch sowas ist nicht durchdacht 



> Kartoffeln sind sogar eine sehr gute Beilage, denn die haben nur ca 70 kcal/100g. Vergleich das mal Nudeln oder anderen Getreide-Produkten: Die haben über 300 kcal/100g.



Zum ersten mußt Du die Nudeln kochen, die saugen das Wasser auf, womit sich der KH-Anteil dem der Kartoffel annähert, außerdem sind 150g Nudeln wesentlich gehaltvoller und sättigender als 150 Kartoffeln.


----------



## teuto_biker (10. September 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Ja genau, vor allem wenn solche Aussagen getroffen werden
> 
> 
> Aber auch sowas ist nicht durchdacht
> ...



Hi,

ich meine *150 Kartoffeln *sind dann aber auch arg viel.  

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. September 2007)

Wie groß´sind die Kartoffeln? 1/4 so groß wie ne Erbse???


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Ein bisschen spät, aber ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch angefangen mit Sport und gesünderer Ernährung abzunehmen.

Wiege zur Zeit ca. 120 Kg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
@ maistar
Wieso ein bisschen spät?
Meinst du, weil der "Sommer" vorbei ist?
Das ist doch egal. Laufen ist bei Kälte meiner Meinung nach eh angenehmer als bei Hitze.
Ich muss dir aber recht geben. Bestimmte Sportarten sind im Winter nur bedingt machbar.
Trotzdem viel Glück auf deinem Weg,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Ich meine weil 2007 nun schon bald vorbei ist.  

Naja, und das Wetter wird ja auch immer schlechter bzw. es wird immer früher dunkel. Da machen dann die Feierabendrunden nicht mehr ganz so viel Spass. Aber was solls, der Speck muss weg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
@ maistar
Ja richitg, der Speck muss weg!
Ich muss gestehen, dass Thema nicht mehr ganz im Kopf gehabt zu haben (deshalb meine Frage nach dem Warum- sry)
Hast aber recht.
Laufen tut aber auch im Dunkeln und in der Kälte nicht weh 
Also, man kann auch im Winter ( zumindest nach Weihnachten , super abnehmen)
Und wenn es dann wieder etwas wärmer ist, kann man auch wieder auf dem Bike die Kcal verbrennen.
Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt,
Gruiß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Laufen ist leider nicht mehr so mein Ding, da bekomme ich unheimlich schnell Gelenkschmerzen. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei dem Gewicht...

Naja, man kann auch im Schnee biken. 

Letztes Wochenende habe ich bei Dauerregen eine schöne Schlammschlacht hinter mich gebracht. In 2,5 Stunden bin ich ganze 13 Km weit gekommen, mein Puls war dabei immer jenseits der 100...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi maistar
"Laufen ist leider nicht mehr so mein Ding, da bekomme ich unheimlich schnell Gelenkschmerzen. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei dem Gewicht..."
Ja, damit kannst du im Frühjahr anfangen (mit 15/20kg weniger).
Dein Gewicht hatte ich verdrängt- sry. Aber auch Schwimmen führt zu Gewichtsverlust und ist noch dazu super gelenkschonend. Kostet allerdings den Gang ins Schwimmbad (nicht jedermanns Sache). Aber du bist ja für den GUTEN ZWECK da 
"Naja, man kann auch im Schnee biken. "
Das erfordert Pflege, sonst ist das Bike schneller kaputt, als du gucken, und abnehmen, kannst  Dazu ist es nicht jedermanns Sache. Wer's mag...
"Letztes Wochenende habe ich bei Dauerregen eine schöne Schlammschlacht hinter mich gebracht. In 2,5 Stunden bin ich ganze 13 Km weit gekommen, mein Puls war dabei immer jenseits der 100..."
Solche Touren sind zum Abnehmen sehr schön. Auf den Schnitt kommt es bei solchen Fahrten gar nicht an. Es geht am Anfang halt nicht schneller. Es kommt ja auf die Anstrengung an. Die ist ohne Frage da!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (10. September 2007)

maistar:

1. wenn du aktuell mit sport aus "absolut untrainiert" (könntest du ja sein, war nicht klar) anfängst, lass es beim onkel hausdoc absegnen. wenn es medizinisch indizierte grenzen gibt, wird er dir da was zu sagen
2. wenn nicht, dann gib gas, nicht 100 sondern 150 ist dein ziel 
3. lesen ! such mal hier im thread nach den "innsbrucker links", vor 2-3 seiten waren sicher einige. da solltest du mal alles lesen was pulsgesteuertes training, fett und sport betrifft 
4. am wichtigsten ist die regelmässigkeit, dann kommt die trainigsdauer und dann erst die intensität, im bezug auf den "trainingseffekt".
sprich 1 mal die woche die lunge ausm hals für 30 minuten is kagge.
5. erwarte erste resultate in 6-8 wochen was den kreislauf betrifft, sprich du hast mehr "luft" beim fahren(also signifikant mehr, du wirst natürlich von tag2 an verbesserung merken)
6. überzieh nicht, mach es so das du denkst das gleiche morgen nochmal zu können, grade zu beginn ist regelmässigkeit und belastungsdauer wichtig, nicht maßloses überziehen und tage nix.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
@ zak0r
Da hast du natürlich recht.
Aber gerade am Anfang und mit einem ganzen Sack voll Übergewicht am Körper hat man sicher anderes im Kopf als ein koordiniertees, auf Gewichtsverlust optimiertes Training.
Zumindest war es bei mir so.
Am Anfang geht es nur um den Spaß an der Sache.
Diesen gilt es dann, mit besserer Fahrtechnik und mehr Kondition, weiter zu steigern, bis man sein individuelles Wunschgewicht erhalten hat, oder etwa nicht?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die netten Tipps!  

Ich habe bis vor 5 Jahren viel Sport betrieben, dann musste ich leider eine Zeit lang aussetzen und habe dann den Anschluss verpasst. Aber nach ein paar Ausfahrten merke ich schon das sich meine Muskeln wieder erinnern!  

Der erste Tag war wirklich grausam auf dem Bike, ich musste schon nach einem Kilometer (Bergauf) absteigen weil mein Puls ins unermessliche gestiegen ist. Da ich nun auch nicht mehr der Jüngste bin (37) muss ich darauf auch ein wenig mehr achten als Früher.

Momentan finde ich den Spaß am Biken und Sport wieder, das ist es auch was mich zur Zeit viel antreibt. Natürlich ist es auch mein Ziel das ich abnehmen möchte, aber das werde ich schön langsam angehen.

In den letzten zwei Monaten bin ich zwei mal die Woche vor der Arbeit eine Stunde schwimmen gegangen. Allerdings macht bald das Schwimmbad zu und ein Hallenbad ist nicht direkt in der Nähe.

Wenn noch ein paar Kilo runter sind und mein Kreislauf stabiler ist, werde ich auch mehr Wert auf gutes Training legen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hallo maistar
Ist doch gut, wenn das Schwimmbad weit weg ist (=> HINBIKEN!)
Kleiner Scherz!

"Der erste Tag war wirklich grausam auf dem Bike, ich musste schon nach einem Kilometer (Bergauf) absteigen weil mein Puls ins unermessliche gestiegen ist"
Wem sagst du das? 

"Natürlich ist es auch mein Ziel das ich abnehmen möchte, aber das werde ich schön langsam angehen."
Abnehmen tust du auf beiden Wegen (sowohl auf meinem als auch auf dem von zak0r). Bei meinem ist der Spaß wichtiger, bei zak0r steht das Ergebnis im Mittelpunkt. Du hast die Wahl!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Für mich steht definitiv der Spaß im Vordergrund, doch war ich auch lange genug Sportler um zu wissen das langfristig ein richtiges Training wichtig ist. Aber da kommt man praktisch von alleine hin wenn man sich regelmäßig auf seinen Sattel schwingt und dabei den Spaß am Sport und der Natur (ja die ist für mich auch wichtig) nicht verliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi maistar
"langfristig ein richtiges Training wichtig ist"
Ja, aber bist du schon so weit? Nach dem, was du über dich erzählt hast, nicht.
Deshalb: geh weiter mit Spaß an die Sache ran. Die Erfolge auf der Waage werden dich zu mehr motivieren. Oder eben nicht. Und wenn nicht, wäre das dann schlimm? Nein.
Wenn du dein Ziel erreicht hast, kannst du doch zufrieden sein.

"Spaß am Sport und der Natur"
Auch bei mir ein Grund, mich auf das Bike zu schwingen!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (10. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Erfolge auf der Waage werden dich zu mehr motivieren. Oder eben nicht. Und wenn nicht, wäre das dann schlimm? Nein.
> Wenn du dein Ziel erreicht hast, kannst du doch zufrieden sein.



welchen erfolg an der waage? wenn er jetzt regelmässig mit sport beginnt wird er wenn überhaupt sein gewicht halten, tendentiell jedoch eher zunehmen. der körper muss an so vielen stellen AUFBAU leisten, von dingen, angefangen mit muskulatur, die allesamt wesentlich schwerer sind als fett, da ist es nur bei äußerst SPASSFREIER ernährung möglich gewicht zu verlieren.
er wird in den ersten 1-2 monaten fett im KG bereich verlieren, jedoch idr sein gewicht halten oder sogar 2-3 kg drauflegen.
nur wenn beim formaufbau praktisch täglich gearbeitet wird, mit hoher intensität, wird ein gewichtsabbau im bereich von 5kg erreicht im ersten monat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hallo zak0r
Ich erwarte, dass er im ersten Monat kräftig abnehmen wird. Das ist der von mir beschriebene Erfolg auf der Waage.

Wann habe ich außerdem (mit Ausnahme von gerade eben) von kurzfristigen Erfolgen gesprochen?
Habe ich gar nicht!
Trotzdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es sie geben wird.
Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Hallo, ihr habt beide Recht!  

Seitdem ich schwimmen gehe habe ich ca. 5 Kg abgenommen. Aber seitdem ich Mountainbike fahre ging nichts mehr runter, dafür werde ich aber Woche für Woche fitter und ausdauernder.

Ich bin definitiv noch nicht soweit das ich mir einen Trainingsplan erstelle, trotzdem gehe ich regelmäßig auf den Bock.


----------



## Schluckspecht (10. September 2007)

Das wichtigste ist einfach der Spass. So Trainingspläne- und ziele würde ich mir jetzt garnicht stecken. Ebenso würde ich mich auch nicht zu oft wiegen, höchstens mal alle zwei Wochen, so Waagen können einen verrückt machen.

Ich würde einfach das machen, wonach Dir ist. Natürlich macht es nicht immer Spass, aber setz´ Dich nicht unter Druck. 
Und schwimmen scheint mir echt ne gute Abwechslung zu sein, ist auch gut für die Oberkörpermuskulatur und verdammt anstrengend.

Also viel Glück

der Schluckspecht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hallo Schluckspecht
"Das wichtigste ist einfach der Spass"
Ganz deiner Meinung!
"So Trainingspläne- und ziele würde ich mir jetzt garnicht stecken"
Können zwar frustrieren, aber können auch motivieren.
"so Waagen können einen verrückt machen"
Da stimme ich dir zu. Auch hat der Körper mal mehr und mal weniger Wasser eingelagert oder die Waage ist ungenau oder weiß ich was.
"Ich würde einfach das machen, wonach Dir ist. Natürlich macht es nicht immer Spass, aber setz´ Dich nicht unter Druck. "
Oft hilft es, sich einfach auf's Bike zu setzen, in möglichst kurzer Zeit Spaß am Fahren (durch eine fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Stelle, eine schnelle Abfahrt oder was auch immer) zu kriegen und dann, mittlerweile aufgewärmt, sein Training zu beginnen.
Dabei kann es als ersten Schritt hilfreich sein, sich erstmal, ohne drüber nachzudenken, einfach anzuziehen.
Das einfach noch als Tip für die, die so recht gar keinen Bock haben zu fahren.
 Mir hat es gestern zuletzt geholfen. Bin immmerhin 3 Stunden gefahren. Es muss ja auch nicht immer anstrengend zugehen. Einen reine Spaßtour macht Lust auf mehr und später dann vielleicht auch wieder auf Training.
Einfach mal probieren.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schluckspecht (10. September 2007)

hab ich auch schon festgestellt, dass diese "achnur10kmhauptsacheeinbisschendraussen-touren" oftmals die schönsten wurden und auch mitunter viel länger. wenn man mal sitzt dann geht´s los.
kenne aber auch den umgekehrten fall, wenn sich viel vornimmt und dann hat man nach 2km keinen bock und dreht um....


----------



## maistar (10. September 2007)

Ich fahre momentan einfach los, das kann dann eine Stunde oder auch mal drei Stunden werden. Je nachdem wie es gerade läuft.

Manchmal stecke ich mir auch ein Ziel, weis aber meistens gar nicht genau wie weit es weg ist. Zum Beispiel möchte ich umbedingt (wenn es das Wetter zulässt) nächstes Wochenende nach Bruchhausen und den Single-Trail am Hähnebach entdecken. Wie und wo genau ich her fahre wird mir meine Nase zeigen.

Es ist einfach schön wieder im Sattel zu sitzen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hallo maistar
Mit der Wegbeschriebung kann ich natürlich aus der Ferne nix anfangen. 
Wünsch dir trotzdem alles Gute auf dem Weg dahin.
Ich habe nur gehört, dass es in dieser Woche noch ein paar schöne Tage geben soll (zumindest in NRW).
Gruß Race-Kralle
P.S.: Ich finde deine rangehensweise an die Sache ("Es ist einfach schön wieder im Sattel zu sitzen!") für den Anfang genau richtig!


----------



## maistar (11. September 2007)

Na dann hoffen wir mal für diese Woche noch auf schöne Sonnentage.

Wie ist es eigentlich dem TE ergangen? Weilt er auch noch im Forum?  

Wenn es heute Abend nicht regnet fahre ich zur Erpeler Ley, dort gibt es auch einen kleinen netten Trail hinunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. September 2007)

Hi maistar
"Wenn es heute Abend nicht regnet fahre ich zur Erpeler Ley, dort gibt es auch einen kleinen netten Trail hinunter."
Und, warst du da?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (12. September 2007)

Ich musste mein Vorhaben leider auf Heute verschieben , als ich losfahren wollte ging gerade ein richtig schöner Schauer runter. Dafür soll es ja laut Wetterbericht heute nicht regnen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2007)

Hi
@ maistar
"Dafür soll es ja laut Wetterbericht heute nicht regnen. "
Na dann aber heute doppelt! 
Ja, Regen ist schon echt keine Selenheit mehr in diesen Tagen, Wochen und Monaten.
Mir reicht es auch- VÖLLIG!
Wäre schön, wenn man das Wetter ab nächstem Jahr zu seinen Gunsten beeinflussen könnte! 
Ich mache mir da aber keine großen Hoffnungen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (12. September 2007)

Mir reicht es auch langsam, so viel Regen dieses Jahr...

Hoffentlich kommt noch ein bisschen Spätsommer durch!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2007)

@ maistar
Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Dann noch einen schönen Herbst, einen trockenen Winter und ich bin mit dem Wetter ganz zufrieden.
Der nächste Sommer darf auch wieder ein paar mehr schöne, trockene Tage haben als der Sommer '07.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (12. September 2007)

so viel regen war da gar nicht.... es war nu nie richtig warm und obwohl ich das nicht mag fehlts mir irgendwie...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2007)

Hallo SSaM85,
auf jeden Fall war der Sommer kein wirklicher.
Willst du wirklich sagen, dass es nicht überdurchschnittlich viel geregnet hat?
Ohne in letzter Zeit eine Statistik darüber gesehen zu haben, bin ich schon der Meinung, dass es zu viel geregnet hat.
Ich hoffe jetzt, dass das Jahr wenigstens "bikefreundlich" zu Ende geht
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (12. September 2007)

Naja nen bisl Wasser gehört dazu sonst gibbet ja keinen Schlamm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2007)

Hi
Also ich habe diesen Sommer mehr als genug Wasser gesehen (und damit meine ich nicht das Meer mit von oben Sonne ).
Ich komme auch ohne Schlamm ganz gut klar.
Wenn ich einen hätte, der mir das Bike nach der Tour wieder sauber macht, würde ich auch nur durch den Schlamm fahren.
Habe ich aber nicht, und deswegen suche immer einen Weg drum herum.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Gestern war schönstes Wetter!  

17 Km, ca. 300 Hm und beste Aussicht von der Erpeler Ley. Allerdings war der kleine Trail bergab wegen Dunkelheit nur noch schlecht fahrbar und bin dann doch auf die Strasse ausgewichen.

Heute habe ich schwere Beine, bin aber höchst zufrieden!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

Hi
@ maistar
Wie lange hast du denn für die Tour gebraucht, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn für die Tour gebraucht, wenn ich fragen darf?



Du darfst...  

1,5 Stunden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Du darfst...
> 
> 1,5 Stunden



Und mehr hat dein Univega nicht zu bieten?
 
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Das Univega hat bestimmt noch mehr zu bieten...  

Ich bin doch nicht auf der Flucht!!!

Noch schneller wäre mein Puls nur noch über 150, bei meinem Alter sollte man aber eher so 120 anstreben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Das Univega hat bestimmt noch mehr zu bieten...
> 
> Ich bin doch nicht auf der Flucht!!!
> 
> Noch schneller wäre mein Puls nur noch über 150, bei meinem Alter sollte man aber eher so 120 anstreben.



Kann sein, modifiziert ist es ja!  

Ich bin auch nicht auf der Flucht.
Es ist ja auch nicht gut, sich bei jeder Einheit bis an die Grenze zum Tod zu verausgaben. 

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Mein Univega ist zwar alt, aber immer noch nicht schlecht!

Ein sauberes Training ist damit gut möglich, auch wenn man nicht der schnellste damit ist.


----------



## schatten (13. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Noch schneller wäre mein Puls nur noch über 150, bei meinem Alter sollte man aber eher so 120 anstreben.



Hm, mache ich was verkehrt? Bin auch in deinem Alter, aber beim Joggen bewegt sich mein Puls so um die 160. Alles unter 150 fühlt sich zu entspannt an .
Beim Biken habe ich fast nie eine Pulsuhr dabei; ich verfolge aber auch kein bestimmtes Trainingsprogramm. Bergauf geht der Puls schon mal über 170.

Ich denke mal, mit zunehmendem Training wirst du auch von allein die Intensität steigern.


----------



## maistar (13. September 2007)

Ich versuche meinen Puls um die 120-130 zu halten, denn da ist auch die Fettverbrennnung am besten. Wenn du mit Puls 160 und mehr trainierst kann es passieren das du kaum noch Fett verbrennst. Wenn es stark bergauf geht ist dieser Puls natürlich nicht zu halten. Wenn ich meine das mein Gewicht akzeptabel ist und meine Ausdauer gut, dann werde ich auch noch etwas intensiver Trainieren. Aber momentan ist es gesünder langsam anzufangen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

schatten schrieb:


> Hm, mache ich was verkehrt? Bin auch in deinem Alter, aber beim Joggen bewegt sich mein Puls so um die 160. Alles unter 150 fühlt sich zu entspannt an .
> Beim Biken habe ich fast nie eine Pulsuhr dabei; ich verfolge aber auch kein bestimmtes Trainingsprogramm. Bergauf geht der Puls schon mal über 170.
> [...]


Woher weißt denn du deine Pulswerte am Berg, ohne eine Pulsuhr zu haben?

@ maistar
Ich wollte dein Bike nicht runtermachen oder so.
Es braucht halt nicht jeder immer den neuesten Kram, den die Hersteller so auf den Markt schmeißen.
Die, die das nicht brauchen, kommen auf jeden Fall deutlich billliger weg.
Und wenn es eh nicht darum geht, schneller, höher, weiter zu kommen, braucht man auch nicht die teuersten, besten und neuesten Sachen.
Da reicht es, wenn die Sachen robust sind, funktionieren und lange halten.
Im Rennen ist ein leichtes Bike dann schon wieder von Vorteil. Aber von Rennen hat ja niemand geredet.
Ich wünsche dir noch ganz tolle Stunden auf dem Bike.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## schatten (13. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Woher weißt denn du deine Pulswerte am Berg, ohne eine Pulsuhr zu haben?



Ich schrieb, daß ich *fast* nie eine Pulsuhr dabei habe.

@maistar: Du hast Jehova gesagt! 
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion zum Thema Fettverbrennung. Aber warscheinlich werden sich die selbsternannten Kreuzritter schon zu Wort melden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

schatten schrieb:


> Ich schrieb, daß ich *fast* nie eine Pulsuhr dabei habe.


Ja ja, dass habe ich wohl gelesen. Aber trotzdem frage ich mich, wie es möglich ist, seine Pulswerte ohne Pulsuhr zu erfahren.
Raten/Schätzen ist sehr ungenau.
Es sei denn man kennt seinen Körper wie sonst nix.
Aber selbst dann ist raten nicht gut, weil einfach viel zu ungenau und nicht verlässlich.
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.
Ist die schwer/störend, oder warum hast du sie nicht immer um?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schluckspecht (13. September 2007)

@maistar: habe hier nicht viel verfolgt, aber den optimalen fettverbrennungsbereich gibt es nicht. mehr anstrengung, mehr puls und umso mehr fettverbrennung.
sehr zu empfehlen: krafttraining. kurbelt die fettverbrennung noch für etliche stunden danach an


----------



## schatten (13. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja ja, dass habe ich wohl gelesen. Aber trotzdem frage ich mich, wie es möglich ist, seine Pulswerte ohne Pulsuhr zu erfahren.
> Raten/Schätzen ist sehr ungenau.


Da ist nichts geraten. Die angebenen Werte habe ich von der Pulsuhr, daß die schwanken ist mir schon klar.


> Ist die schwer/störend, oder warum hast du sie nicht immer um?
> Gruß Race-Kralle


Weder schwer noch störend (ist so ein Aldi-Teil), aber beim Biken verfolge ich keinen bestimmten Trainingsplan.
Beim Joggen nutze ich sie auch nur, um die Belastung möglichst konstant zu halten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2007)

Hallo
Erst:


schatten schrieb:


> [...]Beim Biken habe ich fast nie eine Pulsuhr dabei; ich verfolge aber auch kein bestimmtes Trainingsprogramm. Bergauf geht der Puls schon mal über 170.
> [...]


Jetzt


schatten schrieb:


> Da ist nichts geraten. Die angebenen Werte habe ich von der Pulsuhr, daß die schwanken ist mir schon klar.


Woher weißt du denn am Berg die Werte, wenn du keine Uhr um hast und nicht rätst?
Diese Frage hast du in meinen Augen noch nicht beantwortet.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## schatten (13. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Woher weißt du denn am Berg die Werte, wenn du keine Uhr um hast und nicht rätst?
> Diese Frage hast du in meinen Augen noch nicht beantwortet.
> Gruß Race-Kralle



Argh! Wenn ich keine Uhr um habe und nicht rate, weiß ich meine Werte nicht.
Der angegebene Wert stammt von einer Tour, wo ich die Uhr dabei hatte und an mehreren Anstiegen mit dem Puls über 170 gekommen bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (13. September 2007)

btw man brauch keine pulsuhr um seinen puls zu bestimmen, nen bisl mathematik und ne normale uhr tuts auch, oder wenn man einigermaßen sekunden zählen kann- das ganze dauert dann halt immer nen bisl


----------



## zak0r (14. September 2007)

bei aktuellen preisen fÃ¼r no-name artikel(30â¬), die es allemal tun fÃ¼r 90% der leute, lohnt sich solch ein anschaffung einfach nur. vorallem fÃ¼r die, die nicht jahrelang sport auf relativ hohem niveau betreiben , ist das einfach nur eine sinnvolle anschaffung. der onkel weisskittel legt grenzen fest, die werden respektiert, dann wird gefahren und mal geschaut wo die pumpe grade hÃ¤mmert etc, das ist eine wichtige und effektive art der schulung des kÃ¶rpergefÃ¼hls.
vielfahrer die effektives training kennen, verstehen und jahre durchfÃ¼hren, sportartenunabhÃ¤ngig, haben so ein kÃ¶rpergefÃ¼hl, dass sie ihr training leicht ohne pulsuhr auf das aktuelle anforderungsprofil der trainingseinheit abstimmen kÃ¶nnen. natÃ¼rlich wird grade dort die kontrolle des elektronikknechtes in anspruch genommen.

die grundlegende frage ist doch:
lohnt es sich fÃ¼r den berufstÃ¤tigen hobbysportler seine trainingseffizient zu optimieren? 
viele faktoren spielen sicher eine rolle, ob komfort, faulheit, desinteresse oder einfach nur die angst vor dem ausmaÃ des elends. 30 euro fÃ¼r nen 08/15 pulsmesser sind sicher eine sinnvolle investition in eine zuverlÃ¤ssige "hands off" pulsmessung, welche auch wÃ¤hrend des trainings funktioniert.
ich frage mich schlicht wo die handmessung ihre nische findet. wer sein training optimiert, trainiert regelmÃ¤ssig, auch als anfÃ¤nger. da lohnt sich es sofort, da grade zu beginn die grÃ¶ssten schritte gemacht werden. 
fÃ¼r den "erfahrenen amateur" oder profi ist die handmessung essig, er hat kÃ¶rpergefÃ¼hl und verwendet zu 90% eh hac/polar/konsorten fÃ¼r 3-stellig â¬.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. September 2007)

schatten schrieb:


> Argh! Wenn ich keine Uhr um habe und nicht rate, weiß ich meine Werte nicht.
> Der angegebene Wert stammt von einer Tour, wo ich die Uhr dabei hatte und an mehreren Anstiegen mit dem Puls über 170 gekommen bin...



Also doch geraten und zu ungenau. Der Puls verändert sich doch(wenn du z. B. krank bist oder eine Erkrankung im Anmarsch ist).
Ich wollte dich damit doch nicht ärgern.
Ich will es nur immer ganz genau wissen.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (14. September 2007)

Ich handle nach dem Rat meines Arztes, er sagte das ein Puls zwischen 120 und 130 für mich am besten, gesündesten und effektivsten ist. Mein Wissen über aeroben und anaeroben Training ist leider nicht 100%ig diskussionsfest, deshalb lasse ich mich da auch nicht weiter drauf ein.



Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ...den optimalen fettverbrennungsbereich gibt es nicht. mehr anstrengung, mehr puls und umso mehr fettverbrennung...



Kannst du dein medizinisches Wissen auch belegen? Woher weisst du das? Es würde alles wiederlegen was ich bisher von ausgebildeten Sportlern und Ärzten erfahren habe.


----------



## LG-BIKER (14. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Kannst du dein medizinisches Wissen auch belegen? Woher weisst du das? Es würde alles wiederlegen was ich bisher von ausgebildeten Sportlern und Ärzten erfahren habe.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97503&page=2


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Kannst du dein medizinisches Wissen auch belegen? Woher weisst du das? Es würde alles wiederlegen was ich bisher von ausgebildeten Sportlern und Ärzten erfahren habe.



wurde doch schon -zigmal breitgewalzt, auch in diesem thread.


----------



## zak0r (14. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Kannst du dein medizinisches Wissen auch belegen? Woher weisst du das? Es würde alles wiederlegen was ich bisher von ausgebildeten Sportlern und Ärzten erfahren habe.




lies doch einfach mal die letzen 10seiten in diesem thread hier, damit nicht alles ständig neu aufgerollt wird. fettverbrennungsmythos gab es sicher 3x auf den letzen paar seiten.

edit: hui da gab es aber direkt volle flanke auf den armen maistar


----------



## maistar (14. September 2007)

Um mich zu überzeugen bedarf es schon eher wissenschaftlich anerkannte Quellen. Das war auch meine Frage, ich könnte auch alles nachquatschen was hier im Forum steht und es dennoch nicht wahr ist.

Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das die Aussage nicht wahr ist!

Nun habe ich mir mal den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...t=97503&page=2 Thread durchgelesen.

Meine medizinische Kenntnisse reichen leider nicht aus um alles zu verstehen. Was ich aber herauslesen konnte ist, das zwar bei höherer Intensität mehr Kalorien verbrannt werden aber auch die Laktat Produktion deutlich ansteigt. Dies wiederrum schränkt aber letztendlich die Leistungsfähigkeit ein und die Gefahr der übersäuerung steigt.

Am effektivsten für die Fettverbrennung schein dann doch eher Trainingseinheiten um die 65% HF zu sein, diese kann man letzendlich länger und häufiger wiederholen. Frei nach dem Motto, lieber jeden Tag geradelt als einmal in der Woche gesaust. Wenn ich eine Stunde mit über 160 HF trainieren würde wäre es mir schlichtweg nicht möglich die nächsten zwei Tage auch nur irgendwas zu machen. Mit 120 HF kann ich aber fast jeden Tag eine Stunde radeln. Jetzt kann sich jeder selber herauslesen was er will. Für mich ist die Diskussion hiermit zumindest beendet.


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mir mal den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...t=97503&page=2 Thread durchgelesen.
> ...
> Am effektivsten für die Fettverbrennung schein dann doch eher Trainingseinheiten um die 65% HF zu sein, diese kann man letzendlich länger und häufiger wiederholen. Frei nach dem Motto, lieber jeden Tag geradelt als einmal in der Woche gesaust. Wenn ich eine Stunde mit über 160 HF trainieren würde wäre es mir schlichtweg nicht möglich die nächsten zwei Tage auch nur irgendwas zu machen. Mit 120 HF kann ich aber fast jeden Tag eine Stunde radeln. Jetzt kann sich jeder selber herauslesen was er will. Für mich ist die Diskussion hiermit zumindest beendet.


das ist von der idee her richtig, aber quantitativ sicher nicht. 
die idee ist: lieber länger und/oder öfter, als einmal die woche volle kanne. 
du kannst ja auch jeden tag 3 h bei HF 145 fahren. 
der bereich um 65% steht schon für eine sehr niedrige frequenz (regenerationsbereich), und es ist durchaus möglich, deutlich schneller zu fahren. 
das, was radfahrer als training betrachten, ist da eher passend. und das ist GA1 und GA2, also alles unterhalb der schwelle (so dass laktat kein problem ist), und das wird auch stundenlang pro woche möglich sein. 




maistar schrieb:


> Um mich zu überzeugen bedarf es schon eher wissenschaftlich anerkannte Quellen. Das war auch meine Frage, ich könnte auch alles nachquatschen was hier im Forum steht und es dennoch nicht wahr ist.


interessieren dich quellen oder ist das thema für dich beendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (14. September 2007)

@dubbel: Du hast deine Quellen und wissenschaftliche Kenntnisse für mich in dem anderen Thread bewiesen. Deshalb werde ich dir hier auch glauben.  

Und danke, ich brauche die Quellen nicht. Schliesslich wollte ich nur wissen aus welchen Quellen "Schatten" sein Wissen gezogen hat.  

Du meinst, das ein Training bei 140-150 HF (das wären bei mir ca. 70-75% HFM) effektiver wäre und ich dabei in der Lage wäre die Häufigkeit/Dauer meiner Radeltouren beizubehalten?

Ich habe bemerkt, das ich sehr schnell übersäuere wenn mein Puls höher schlägt.

Wie dem auch sein, ich radel aus Spass an der Freud und versuche vor allem gesund zu bleiben.

EDIT: Satzdreher gefixt!


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Du meinst, das ein Training bei 140-150 HF (das wären bei mir ca. 70-75% HFM) effektiver wäre ...


nein, die zahl war von mir absolut beliebig gewählt. aus der ferne kann man das nicht schätzen. 




maistar schrieb:


> Ich habe bemerkt, das ich sehr schnell übersäuere wenn mein Puls höher schlägt.


dann bist du zu schnell. 

aber die idee ist schon klar: so lange schnell nicht "zu schnell" ist, schadet ein höheres tempo nicht, sondern hat in erster linie vorteile.


----------



## zak0r (14. September 2007)

da du ja nicht ein paar seiten zurück gelesen hast, wo dir viele wiss. links aufgefallen werden, hier nochmal die beste synthese. wenn dich das alles interessiert, click auf die links in dem artikel, da geht es dann zu besagten themen in ähnlichem umfang weiter.
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html


----------



## maistar (14. September 2007)

@dubbel: Klar, das habe ich schon so verstanden!  Selber an die Grenze rantasten ist also gefragt. Dann liege ich mit meinen 120 bis 130 HF ja gar nicht so schlecht.

@zakor: Meine Frage war, aus welchen Quellen Schatten sein Wissen bezog. Aber vielen Dank für diese Auflistung. Ich werde da bei Gelegnheit mal reinschauen.

Thema jetzt beendet?


----------



## Manuel79 (14. September 2007)

So, ich auch mal wieder hier.  

Das Beste, wie auch von Dubbel beschrieben: Regelmäßiges Training!
Wenn man am Ball (oder Rad) bleibt, stellt sich der Körper auf die regelmäßige Mehrbelastung ein und verbraucht dementsprechend mehr Kalorien.
Diesen "Lern-Effekt" des Körpers erzielt man aber eben nur durch Regelmäßigkeit.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre Mo, Di, Do und Sa (Sa eine lange Tour von 4 Stunden, ansonsten immer 2 Stunden). Das nun seit ungefähr knapp 4 Monaten. In diesem Zeitraum habe ich ungefähr 2200 - 2500 km geradelt (habe nicht die genauen Daten zur Hand). Ich habe in diesem Zeitraum 5 kg abgenommen (lieber langsam als schnell) und meine Ernährung umgestellt. Ich fühle mich gut und fitter als am Anfang.

Ein schöner Nebeneffekt ist noch, das durch den höheren Kalorienverbrauch man auch ein wenig mehr Essen kann, wenn man mal Hunger hat. Der Körper verzeiht einem das eher, wenn der Grundumsatz höher ist... schlägt dann nicht gleich auf die Waage. Man sollte es nur eben nicht übertreiben. 

Manuel


----------



## Mischiman (14. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> die grundlegende frage ist doch:
> lohnt es sich für den berufstätigen hobbysportler seine trainingseffizient zu optimieren?


Die grundlegende Antwort ist doch: JA!  

Als Erwerbstätiger mit > 50h Woche evtl. noch Nebenerwerb, Fortbildungen und familäre Verpflichtungen _MUSS_ man Training optimieren. Dabei hilft eine Pulsuhr!  

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. September 2007)

So bin z.Z. auf 81KG und hier nochmal nen bildchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So bin z.Z. auf 81KG und hier nochmal nen bildchen


Hallo Stefan,
rasieren könntest du dich aber mal wieder 

Aber der Rest? Ganz klar:     !

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (14. September 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> So, ich auch mal wieder hier.
> 
> Das Beste, wie auch von Dubbel beschrieben: Regelmäßiges Training!
> Wenn man am Ball (oder Rad) bleibt, stellt sich der Körper auf die regelmäßige Mehrbelastung ein und verbraucht dementsprechend mehr Kalorien.
> ...



bei 160h training und 2500 gesamtkm in den 4 monaten solltest du allerdings versuchen die intensität zu erhöhen. 2500km in 160h ergibt einen 15.6er schnitt. gehen wir mal von 15 am anfang und 16.2-3 aktuell aus. du solltest eventuell, natürlich je nach geländeprofil, schon versuchen einen 17-18er schnitt mit 4 monate training zu fahren, da das eigentlich schon machbar ist. schliesslich ist dein kreislauf drauf eingestellt etc.


----------



## maistar (15. September 2007)

@Stefan_Yoah: Super Leistung!  

Ich habe heute eine neue Runde mit dem Bike gedreht.

In 2,5 Stunden 28 Km und etwa 400 Hm. Die HF war bei normaler Belastung zwischen 135 - 145 und bergauf (hier geht es immer nur rauf oder runter) zwischen 145 - 175.

Es gab mittendrin eine Pause von etwa 15 Min. Das Beste daran ist: "Ich fühle mich sau wohl, geschafft aber glücklich".  

Man muss wirklich seine HF für sich finden. Super Tipp, Danke!  

Bin auch den Trail beim Hähnebach runtergegurkt. Ok es gab für mich zwei Schiebepassagen, da muss ich noch Fahrtechnik üben und vor allem Mut sammeln.


----------



## Elena.! (15. September 2007)

> Thema jetzt beendet?





Nein, jetzt kannst Du wieder eine Woche warten, dann kommt der Nächste und will allen die Weisheiten aus dem Walking-Bereich als Standard nahebringen.
Womit wir wieder bei der Verwechslung Fettverbrennung und Fettabbau wären.


----------



## zak0r (16. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So bin z.Z. auf 81KG und hier nochmal nen bildchen



toll! so konsequent! respekt!




Elena.! schrieb:


> Weisheiten aus dem Walking-Bereich als Standard nahebringen.




was würde die nordicwalking-unfitnesstudio-carboloading-supplement industrie denn bitte sonst machen? die armen leute müssten sich doch eingestehen, jahrelang dreistem lug und trug aufgesessen zu sein.
der rosi mit der becel und den walkingknüppeln kann ich doch wohl noch vertrauen!


----------



## SSaM85 (16. September 2007)

nordic ist für leute die sich sonst gar nicht bewegen würden.... also lasst sie doch einfach ...


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So bin z.Z. auf 81KG und hier nochmal nen bildchen


du bekommst immer mehr ähnlichkeiten zu dem da:






abnehmen lohnt sich demnach also.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. September 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> du bekommst immer mehr ähnlichkeiten zu dem da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    das 2te mal in 3 Monaten das wer meint, dass ich aus sehe wie ein Schauspieler, beim letzten mal war es aber Donnie Darko...


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2007)

und was meinst du, wer das auf dem foto da ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. September 2007)

ich dachte der Schauspieler davon wäre tot 

mist meine Tarnung ist aufgeflogen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2007)

Hallo
Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung meiner letzten drei Trainingsfahrten:
Gesamtkilometer:123,64
Gesamtzeit: 06 36:38h
Und, was sagt ihr dazu?
Nicht so der Kracher, stimmt's?
Mehr ging nicht, bin nicht mehr so gut in Form.
Die Saison ist halt vorbei.
Mein Gewicht hat sich auch so bei 76 kg eingependelt.
Wenn man nix tut, kann man aber auch keien Veränderung erwarten.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Elena.! (16. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> nordic ist für leute die sich sonst gar nicht bewegen würden.... also lasst sie doch einfach ...





Natürlich lassen wir sie  aber hin und wieder verirrt sich jemand von denen hier rein und erzählt Brustton der Überzeugung die ganze gequirlte Scheizze von 180 minus Lebensalter und blablabla , und nur, aber auch nur!!! so wird man schlank .
Und das annähernd jede Woche ein neuer  Experte. Einfach nur ermüdend


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. September 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen wir sie  aber hin und wieder verirrt sich jemand von denen hier rein und erzählt Brustton der Überzeugung die ganze gequirlte Scheizze von 180 minus Lebensalter und blablabla , und nur, aber auch nur!!! so wird man schlank .
> Und das annähernd jede Woche ein neuer  Experte. Einfach nur ermüdend


Ja mag schon sein.
Was haltet ihr denn davon, einen Post zu erstellen, der mit den ganzen Mythen und Lügen aufräumt? Auf den könte man dann verweisen. Sollte einer sich dieser Infoormationen verweigern, einfach beim nächsten Mal überlesen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## avant (17. September 2007)

Sodele - nachdem ich mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen hatte wieder mal was fuer meine Gesundheit zu tun, kam Ende August endlich ein neues Bike ins Haus und ich versuche taeglich zumindest 20 min zu fahren - Sa/So folgen dann die laengeren Touren.
Mit 97 kg bin ich gestartet und bei aehnlichem Essverhalten habe ich jetzt zum. mal 94 kg erreicht. Es ist zwar nicht berauschend, aber es geht definitiv in die Richtung, von dem besseren Koerpergefuehl ganz zu schweigen. Jedenfalls hat mich das bisherige Ergebnis motiviert und ich bleibe dran 

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## Manuel79 (17. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> bei 160h training und 2500 gesamtkm in den 4 monaten solltest du allerdings versuchen die intensität zu erhöhen. 2500km in 160h ergibt einen 15.6er schnitt. gehen wir mal von 15 am anfang und 16.2-3 aktuell aus. du solltest eventuell, natürlich je nach geländeprofil, schon versuchen einen 17-18er schnitt mit 4 monate training zu fahren, da das eigentlich schon machbar ist. schliesslich ist dein kreislauf drauf eingestellt etc.



Stimmt, die Intensität muss ich dringend mal anheben. Bin die ersten beiden Monate hauptsächlich Landstraße und Feldwege gefahren, um meine fehlende Grundausdauer und Kraftausdauer an Steigungen zu trainieren. Die letzten beiden Monate bin ich hauptsächlich querfeldein oder Wald gefahren, um meine Technik zu verbessern. Das hat die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit Sicherheit stark zurückgenommen. Aber an der Intensität werde ich definitiv arbeiten, Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Manuel79 (17. September 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> du bekommst immer mehr ähnlichkeiten zu dem da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer is'n das?


----------



## -MaLi- (17. September 2007)

das ist ein kerl der Stefan_Yoah immer ähnlicher sieht

irgend son hollywood star kenn seinen namen aber nicht


----------



## SSaM85 (17. September 2007)

das ist jake gyllenhaal

bzw macht mal rechtsklick aufs bild, dann eigenschaften und lest euch mal den link genau durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (19. September 2007)

Aha... alles klar!  

Haben wir hier eigentlich auch ein paar Mädels mit Aussehen wie die Bollywood- Schönheiten?!   Vergesst's, gehört nicht in diesen Threat... weiß ich ja.

Aber wenn wir schon Leute mit Ähnlichkeiten haben, wäre das mal witzig.


Ansonsten immer noch mein Gewicht von 87 kg bei 183 cm.


----------



## SSaM85 (19. September 2007)

Bei mir sinds atm 86 kg auf 184cm..... Irgendwie tut sich da atm nix  

Oder nur wenig... könnt aber auch am gleichzeitigem Muskelaufbau liegen (nur dass ich davon auch nix spüre  )


----------



## -MaLi- (19. September 2007)

Endlich mal wieder etwas weniger 
war 5 wochen bei 88 und dann innerhalb von einer woche die 1,5kg

Stand:


----------



## olli (21. September 2007)

So, jetzt kann ich auch mal mit meiner Gewichtsreduktion angeben, ich war - nämlich bei KG 1,74 m richtig fett!  
Im März habe ich angefangen weniger zu essen und viel zu radeln (bisher 6.000 km in 2007).

Ergebnis:
Januar 2007: 119 kg!
Heute: 95 kg
Ziel für Januar 2008: 89 kg
Ziel für Mai 2008: 80 kg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. September 2007)

Respekt und weiter so  allein die 6000km sind schon heftig, darf man fragen wieviel Höhenmeter du gerissen hast?
Und wieviel Antriebseinheiten haste verschlissen?


----------



## olli (21. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Respekt und weiter so  allein die 6000km sind schon heftig, darf man fragen wieviel Höhenmeter du gerissen hast?
> Und wieviel Antriebseinheiten haste verschlissen?



Höhenmeter waren es relativ wenig, weil ich bei München wohne und hier alles flach ist. Vieleicht 10.000 Hm maximal. ich bin eher lange Strecken (Anfangs 50 - 70 km, im August die längste Strecke dann 440 km an drei Tagen - 180, 170, 90) gefahren.

Ich habe nur 3 Ketten verschlissen und ein großes Kettenblatt sowie einen Satz XTR Disk-Beläge vo & hi. Klar, der Großteil der Kilometer spielte sich auf Forst- und Radwegen ab. 2008 möchte ich dann im Sommer am Freitag Nachmittag öfter mal nach Garmisch düsen und dort 4 - 5 Stunden in den Bergen radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (21. September 2007)

@olli: Auch mein Respekt! Ist soviel abnehmen in so kurzer Zeit nicht sehr 
ungesund? Wie geht es deinen Gelenken, deinen Kreislauf? Wie verhält es sich 
mit der Haut, gerade in den Problemzonen? 

Ich habe zur Zeit auch etwa 120 Kg und möchte gerne wieder auf etwa 90 Kg
runter. Aber 6000 Km werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, da fehlt mir einfach die
Zeit und ausserdem geht es bei uns nur rauf und runter.


----------



## zak0r (21. September 2007)

warum soll das ungesund sein? die mär vom "schnellen abnehmen ist ungesund" kommt nur vom ansatz gewichtsabnahme durch hungern. wenn die negative energiebilanz durch sport erreicht wird, ist in der regel nichts schlimmes dran, zumindest wenn der körper zustandsgemäß belastet wird.


----------



## maistar (21. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> warum soll das ungesund sein? die mär vom "schnellen abnehmen ist ungesund" kommt nur vom ansatz gewichtsabnahme durch hungern. wenn die negative energiebilanz durch sport erreicht wird, ist in der regel nichts schlimmes dran, zumindest wenn der körper zustandsgemäß belastet wird.



Meine Frage war ja auch eher auf die Belastung bezogen und wie sein Körper damit klar gekommen ist.

Falls ich das etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt habe tut es mir Leid.


----------



## zak0r (21. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ja auch eher auf die Belastung bezogen und wie sein Körper damit klar gekommen ist.
> 
> Falls ich das etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt habe tut es mir Leid.



easy  also ich habe pers. die erfahrung gemacht, dass der körper sich relativ schnell "entscheidet" ob eine gewisse belastung geht oder nicht, auch wenn er noch nicht angepasst ist. mit etwas körpergefühl ist schnell klar ob "das bald gut klappen wird" oder "boah das geht ja garnicht" ist .
wie bei fast allem hilft ein gutes körpergefühl enorm sich selbst ohne zögern eine gewisse belastung dauerhaft zuzumuten.


----------



## olli (21. September 2007)

Das Ganze ging zu meiner Verwunderung recht locker. Sowohl die Gewichtsabnahme, als auch die Steigerung der Fitness. Probleme habe ich weder mit der Haut noch mit den Gelenken. Nun, da ich weniger fahre, stagniert das Gewicht allerdings, ich müßte jetzt deutlich weniger essen, was ich auch noch versuchen werde, um vor Weihnachten auf jeden Fall deutlich unter 90 kg zu kommen - dann machen 2-3 kg Zunahme über die Feiertage auch nichts. Für die Haut ist es eventuell ganz gut, dass das Gewicht jetzt stagniert.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. September 2007)

ja die pöse pöse haut...


----------



## maistar (21. September 2007)

Ok, danke für die Antworten. Dann lege ich auch mal los was der Körper und meine leider beschränkte Zeit hergibt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2007)

Hallo
@ olli
Ertmal natürlich auch meinen Respekt- super Leistung!  
Bei einem so hohen Gewicht in einem knappen Jahr so viel zu radeln ist schon echt bewundernswert.
Ich finde aber eigentlich nicht, dass die Gewichtsabnahme sehr schnell ging, bei dem, was er gefahren ist...
Aber langsam finde ich das auch nicht!  

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. September 2007)

es waren ja auch keine Berge drin...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2007)

Hi Stefan
Ja richtig, aber Berge sind ja auch nix besonderes.
Ich meine, man kann ja auch im Flachen an die Grenze gehen.
Leichte Anstiege gibt es doch fast überall in Deutschland.
Ich bin in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 4.500km gefahren und habe dabei so ca. 18-20kg abgenommen.
Allerdings stagniert mein Gewicht in letzter Zeit.
Man kann also sagen, dass ich bei 4.000km 18-20kg abgenommen habe.
Ist ja aber auch egal, er wird schon vieles richtig gemacht haben, sonst hätte er ja nicht so stark abgenommen.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. September 2007)

Hi Kralle,
nimm doch nicht immer alles so ernst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2007)

Ja, so bin ich halt. 
Bei vielen hier im Forum muss man sehr aufpassen. Da wirkt jeder Post gleich wie ein persönlicher Angriff.  
Race-Kralle


----------



## Markus K (22. September 2007)

olli schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann ich auch mal mit meiner Gewichtsreduktion angeben, ich war - nämlich bei KG 1,74 m richtig fett!
> Im März habe ich angefangen weniger zu essen und viel zu radeln (bisher 6.000 km in 2007).
> 
> Ergebnis:
> ...



wow, noch so ein krasser typ  So Leute brauche ich hier! Ihr weckt meinen Ehrgeiz.
Woher nimmst du die Zeit für 6.000 km? Was ist dein Endziel? 73 kg? Ich frage, weil ich auch 1,73 m groß bin.
Mach weiter so, du hast meinen Respekt!


----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

Markus K schrieb:


> wow, noch so ein krasser typ  So Leute brauche ich hier! Ihr weckt meinen Ehrgeiz.
> Woher nimmst du die Zeit für 6.000 km? Was ist dein Endziel? 73 kg? Ich frage, weil ich auch 1,73 m groß bin.
> Mach weiter so, du hast meinen Respekt!



rechnen wir mal 80 km pro woche für januar, februar, märz und april kommen wir auf knapp 1300 gesamt km für die monate.
mai, juni, juli, august und september müsste er dann jeweils knapp 300 km pro woche fahren, was im endeffekt halt nichts anderes ist als "etwas mehr als ne stunde joggen" zu gehen, täglich und am wochenende eine 60-80km tour.
eine gute, konsequente trainingsleistung, allerdings nicht so unmöglich die zeit dafür aufzubringen, wenn der wille da ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> rechnen wir mal 80 km pro woche für januar, februar, märz und april kommen wir auf knapp 1300 gesamt km für die monate.
> mai, juni, juli, august und september müsste er dann jeweils knapp 300 km pro woche fahren, was im endeffekt halt nichts anderes ist als "etwas mehr als ne stunde joggen" zu gehen, täglich und am wochenende eine 60-80km tour.
> eine gute, konsequente trainingsleistung, allerdings nicht so unmöglich die zeit dafür aufzubringen, wenn der wille da ist.


Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er es so gemacht hat, wie dues schreibst:
Mit 120kg in der ersten Woche 80km zu fahren ist schonmal  
Dann, man weiß mittlerweile, dass das durch den Sattel und so weiter richtig weh tun kann, trotz Gewichtszunahme (davon geht ihr ja am Anfang aus) weiter zu fahren, ist zum nächsten Mal  
Das ganze dann in den Monaten 5, 6, 7, 8 und 9 um 220km (11km aus den ersten Monaten+31km "Zuschlag"=42km-> an jedem Tag!) in der Woche zu erweitern, obwohl man noch immer ein deutliches Übergewicht hat, ist für mich schon echt bewundernswert.
Alles in allem ist das schon nicht so leicht, wie es in deinem Post (FÜR MICH!) erscheint.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

ich habe eigentlich genau das gegenteil geschrieben von dem was du in mein posting hinein interpretierst: posting 1607 hat impliziert das 6000km pensum besonders zeitintensiv sind bzw es schwer ist für solch ein training die zeit zu finden. ich habe lediglich versucht aufzurechnen, dass eine solche trainingsleistung idr kein zeitproblem sind, sondern ein disziplin und motivationsproblem.
jeder kann hier und da ne stunde freimachen wenn er möchte, wenige nutzen diese stunde auch zum sport, und reden sich dann mit zeitmangel raus, weil der wahre grund eventuell nicht zum selbstbild passt. das wollte ich zum ausdruck bringen. ein training so konsequent wie olli es macht machen nur wenige, das zeigt schon, das es im positiven sinne nicht normal ist.
wobei das (über)gewicht im grunde keinen einfluss auf jegliches pensum hat, da das rad das gewicht trägt. wenn der kreislauf angepasst ist geht es praktisch gleichschnell in der ebene daher, bergauf ist die hubleistung natürlich extrem höher, aber es wird bergan in der regel nahe der ians gefahren, daher wird fahrer x mit 10kg mehr oder weniger sich gleich belasten, allerdings halt n paar km schneller sein oder nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> [...], wenige nutzen diese stunde auch zum sport, [...]


Das ist leider öfter das Problem bei Übergewichtigen.  



zak0r schrieb:


> [...]ein training so konsequent wie olli es macht machen nur wenige, das zeigt schon, das es im positiven sinne nicht normal ist. [...]


Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.  



zak0r schrieb:


> [...]wobei das (über)gewicht im grunde keinen einfluss auf jegliches pensum hat, da das rad das gewicht trägt.[...]


Und das Rad wird mit menschlichen Muskeln in Bewegung gesetzt.
Das sehe ich also anders.
Ein leichter Mensch hat es auf dem Rad wesentlich leichter als ein schwerer Mensch.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und das Rad wird mit menschlichen Muskeln in Bewegung gesetzt.
> Das sehe ich also anders.
> Ein leichter Mensch hat es auf dem Rad wesentlich leichter als ein schwerer Mensch.
> Gruß Race-Kralle




und was hat das übergewicht mit der funktionsweise der muskulatur zu tun?
nach anpassung der muskulatur und des kreislaufes auf die belastung, was nach knapp 2 monaten regelmässigen fahrens idr grundsätzlich der fall ist, spielt es bei der fahrt in der ebene KEINE rolle ob ein sixpack oder 15kg bierbauch überm oberrohr baumeln. die rollreibung ist insignifikant höher, der cw wert praktisch gleich. bei der bergauffahrt ist natürlich die watt pro kg leistung entsprechend geringer, allerdings fährt person x dann entsprechend langsamer, die individuelle belastung steigt oder sinkt nicht, da praktisch jeder der alleine fährt und nicht grade irgenwelche trainingsplänen folgt oder profi ist am berg recht zuverlässig im ga2 bereich. ob der sportler nun mit 8km/h den berg hochwandert oder mit sixpack 14 fährt spielt keine rolle, die belastung wird sich individuell wenig schenken.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> und was hat das übergewicht mit der funktionsweise der muskulatur zu tun?
> nach anpassung der muskulatur und des kreislaufes auf die belastung, was nach knapp 2 monaten regelmässigen fahrens idr grundsätzlich der fall ist, spielt es bei der fahrt in der ebene KEINE rolle ob ein sixpack oder 15kg bierbauch überm oberrohr baumeln. die rollreibung ist insignifikant höher, der cw wert praktisch gleich. bei der bergauffahrt ist natürlich die watt pro kg leistung entsprechend geringer, allerdings fährt person x dann entsprechend langsamer, die individuelle belastung steigt oder sinkt nicht, da praktisch jeder der alleine fährt und nicht grade irgenwelche trainingsplänen folgt oder profi ist am berg recht zuverlässig im ga2 bereich. ob der sportler nun mit 8km/h den berg hochwandert oder mit sixpack 14 fährt spielt keine rolle, die belastung wird sich individuell wenig schenken.




Doch es spielt eine Rolle:, bei Bergen wo der Profi auch nur 6km/h schafft.
dem zu Folge schafft der Untrainierte es nicht zu fahren und muss schieben 
E = M x C²
= C²= E : M

C²=  Geschwindigkeit
Also je mehr (M) Masse du hasst (KG) je mehr E Enegrie brauchts um auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu kommen...


Grob ausgedrückt die Rechnung, aber probier das mal zu Wiederlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (22. September 2007)

*anorexia - twice the taste, zero calories!*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen 
@ zak0r
"watt pro kg leistung"
Dieser Wert ist doch bergab genau so hoch/niedrig.
Der schwerere hat bergab einen Gewichtsvorteil. Dieser bedeutet Vortrieb.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der "Dicke" genauso schnell den Berg hochfährt wie der "Dünne". Dann ist die Belastung nicht die selbe.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> @ zak0r
> "watt pro kg leistung"
> Dieser Wert ist doch bergab genau so hoch/niedrig.
> ...



Nur bei schwulen Rennradlern!
Wir MTB´ler müssen bei den Trails auch bremsen, und seit dem ich (43,5KG) leichter bin (heute Morgen 79KG) geht es um einiges einfacher runter, weil man länger laufen lassen kann, da man nicht so einen langen Bremsweg hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

@ Stefan
"Nur bei schwulen Rennradlern!"
Na na na na na! Böse, böse!
RR'ler sind nicht schwul.
Die fahren nur auf der Straße und verzichten für 5kg weniger Gewicht am Bike auf eine viel größere Menge Fahrspaß!
Das würde ich als extrem dumm, aber nicht als schwul, bezeichnen.
Ich habe meine Aussage auf das MTB fahren auf der Straße bezogen. Dann passt es wieder! Auch wenn ein MTB nicht auf die Straße passt (auch wenn man es auf manchen Straßen schon echt gebrauchen kann).
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. September 2007)

Schwul! Pinke Trikots!

Mit den Straßen hast du recht...


----------



## olli (22. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> rechnen wir mal 80 km pro woche für januar, februar, märz und april kommen wir auf knapp 1300 gesamt km für die monate.
> mai, juni, juli, august und september müsste er dann jeweils knapp 300 km pro woche fahren, was im endeffekt halt nichts anderes ist als "etwas mehr als ne stunde joggen" zu gehen, täglich und am wochenende eine 60-80km tour.
> eine gute, konsequente trainingsleistung, allerdings nicht so unmöglich die zeit dafür aufzubringen, wenn der wille da ist.



Ich habe im März angefangen mit einer 80 km Tour und war tot. Dann Mitte April eine weitere 80 km Tour, ebenfalls tot. Dann der Entschluss: Es muss was geschehen! Also mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, weil der Weg eh jeden Tag gemacht werden muss, 16,5 km einfach schon ganz gut zum trainieren sind und ich nur ca. 15 Minuten länger als mit dem Auto brauche. Das Umweltgewissen wurde ebenfalls entlastet, meine Karre braucht doch recht viel Sprit. So kamen dann von Mitte April bis August ca.3-4 Mal in der Woche je 33 km/Tag auf den Tacho.

Irgendwann habe ich dann angefangen 1-3 mal pro Woche Umwege auf dem Heimweg einzubauen und meist Freitags, lange Touren nach der Arbeit zu machen und steigerte mich so auf bis zu 150 km. Das habe ich so ca. 7-8 mal gemacht dazu einige 50-, 60-, 70-km Touren. Im August bin ich dann mit einem Bekannten von München aus zum www.schlaflosimsattel.de Rennen geradelt (440 km hin, plus 100 km auf der Rennstrecke) und seither fahre ich wieder zur Arbeit und ausserdem manchmal ca. 50 bis 120 km am Nachmittag/Abend (für mehr ist es mir jetzt zu kalt, ich denke das reicht aus, um die Fitness zu konservieren). Es ist übrigens - solange es eben ist, recht einfach, seine leistung zu steigern und man wird relativ schnell fit. Ich denke nicht, dass ich in der Ebene Nachteile gegen einen ebenfalls mittelmäßig trainierten leichte Radler habe. Am Berg ist für mich natürlich noch immer kein Blumentopf zu holen.

Da ich meiner Frau viel zu fett war, meckert sie auch nichgt, dass ich feritags immer bis 00:00 Uhr unterwegs bin und Abends etwas später heimkomme, da sie den Erfolg sieht.

Mein Zielgewicht sind 79 kg. Weniger will ich nicht, ich war immer schon stämmig, auch als ich noch leichter war.

2008 geht es dann Freitags öfters mal in die Berge, um bis zum Sommer 2.000 Hm Touren zu packen und am Berg schneller zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Doch es spielt eine Rolle:, bei Bergen wo der Profi auch nur 6km/h schafft.
> dem zu Folge schafft der Untrainierte es nicht zu fahren und muss schieben
> E = M x C²
> = C²= E : M
> ...



sicher gibt es eine untere grenze der fahrbaren geschwindigkeit, und je schlechter die watt pro kg desto weniger steigung bedarf es. das ist allerdings ein ausnahmefall, da mit viel übergewicht in der regel nicht bergsprints trainiert werden. 
dein satz stimmt voll und ganz, allerdings habe ich von fahren und nicht beschleunigen gesprochen.
frei nach kreuzotter:
1.80m mtb hardtailfahrer mit 200w trittleistung
bei 65kg radprofi-hungerhaken figur: 28,9 km/h
bei 85kg normalgewicht mit gleichmässig ausgeprägter muskulatur und mehr oder weniger norm: 27,6 km/h
bei 140kg "mc döner bier kola couch": 24,7 km/h


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Schwul! Pinke Trikots!
> 
> Mit den Straßen hast du recht...


Für Geld tun die halt alles  



olli schrieb:


> [...]
> Da ich meiner Frau viel zu fett war, meckert sie auch nichgt, dass ich feritags immer bis 00:00 Uhr unterwegs bin und Abends etwas später heimkomme, da sie den Erfolg sieht.
> 
> [...]


Musst du aber aufpassen, dass der Erfolg nicht auf einmal ausbleibt (->SCHERZ!)
Das, was du gebracht hast, ist echt absolut bemerkenswert  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (22. September 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> E = M x C²
> = C²= E : M
> 
> C²=  Geschwindigkeit
> Also je mehr (M) Masse du hasst (KG) je mehr E Enegrie brauchts um auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu kommen...



Da wird ja mal mit Formeln rumgeworfen was das Zeug hält.

Die Formel der Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie sollte man nicht einfach so für jeden Quatsch missbrauchen nur weil da irgendwas mit Energie Masse und Geschwindigkeit drinsteht 

C= Lichtgeschwindigkeit, nicht irgendeine Geschwindigkeit.... wodurch das ganze hinfällig wird.


Die FOrmel die du meintest ist die zur Berechnung der kinetischen Energie (Bewegungsenergie):
E=1/2mv²


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Da wird ja mal mit Formeln rumgeworfen was das Zeug hält.
> 
> Die Formel der Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie sollte man nicht einfach so für jeden Quatsch missbrauchen nur weil da irgendwas mit Energie Masse und Geschwindigkeit drinsteht
> 
> ...



  ich hab gesagt grobe formel


----------



## maistar (22. September 2007)

@olli: Ich habe schon einmal mit Radfahren 30Kg abgenommen. Da bin ich auch jeden Tage ca. 30 Km Arbeitsweg gefahren, egal ob es regnet oder schneit. Super konsequente Leistung!  

Heute ist mir das leider nicht möglich, da die Arbeitsstelle ersten zu weit entfernt und zweitens dafür auch noch viele Hm zu bewältigen wären. Außerdem käme es bei meiner Arbeit etwas komisch wenn ich verschwitzt im Anzug sitzen würde!  

Nicht jeder kann regelmäßig einfach mal eine Stunde Zeit haben. Mit den Jahren und wenn die Familie dazu kommt gibt es genügend andere Verpflichtungen die halt wichtiger sind. Trotzdem sollte man die Zeit die einem bleibt möglichst nutzen.  

Es ist als 0,12 Tonner deutlich schwerer einen Berg zu erklimmen als ein Leichtgewicht. Auch wenn sie die gleiche W/h erbringen muss der schwerere die Leistung einfach wesentlich länger erbringen da er ja nun mal langsamer ist.  

Heute: 40 Km und ca. 800 Hm in 3,5 Stunden. Habe die Erpeler Ley, den Leyberg, den Köppel erklommen und das Auge Gottes erblickt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> [...]
> Heute: 40 Km und ca. 800 Hm in 3,5 Stunden. Habe die Erpeler Ley, den Leyberg, den Köppel erklommen und das Auge Gottes erblickt.



Also ich bin heute 56km gefahren und habe dafür eine 3/4 Stunde weniger gebraucht.  
Aber ich denke, meine Tour hatte auch einige Hm weniger.
Am Montag komme ich dann mal wieder auf die Waage.
Mal sehen, was mein Training diese Woche gebracht hat...
Mehr dazu aber dann am Montag.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## maistar (23. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute 56km gefahren und habe dafür eine 3/4 Stunde weniger gebraucht.
> Aber ich denke, meine Tour hatte auch einige Hm weniger.



Die meisten Steigungen musste ich mit 6 Km/h und im ersten Gang fahren. Und bergab ließen die Wege auch keine hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu. Da ist man auch oft nur 5 bis 10 Km/h gefahren. Wurzeltrails, oft auch felsige rutschige Untergründe usw. Außerdem bin ich ja noch nicht der fitteste!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Die meisten Steigungen musste ich mit 6 Km/h und im ersten Gang fahren. Und bergab ließen die Wege auch keine hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu. Da ist man auch oft nur 5 bis 10 Km/h gefahren. Wurzeltrails, oft auch felsige rutschige Untergründe usw. Außerdem bin ich ja noch nicht der fitteste!


Ja, ich hatte eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von ca.65km/h.
Das sagt aber auch nicht viel aus.
Bei mir war es ja praktisch eine reine Staßenrunde. Da ist ja nicht viel mit Wurzeln und so.
Die Straßen sind durch ihre Schlaglöcher und so weiter die neuen Trails  
Ich bin auch bei weitem nicht der fitteste. Die härtesten Steigungen habe ich aus dem Programm genommen, waren mir zu anstrengend  
Heute muss ich es mir nochmal so richtig besorgen, morgen ist wieder kein Wetter zum fahren   
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Mais (24. September 2007)

Heute ist ein komischer Tag - im übrigen : gewichtsabnahme bisher keine, das gegenteil schon. Ergebnis: zu wenig flüssigkeit?!

Denn: Bin heute nahrungstechnisch schon den ganzen tag ausser gefecht gesetzt (magen rebelliert), und hab im laufe des tages vielleicht 700kcal in form von zwieback und cola zu mir genommen. Hunger hab ich nicht, da ich durchgehend trinke (bis jetzt etwa 4 liter, davon 3,5 liter wasser), wahrscheinlich. 
Heißt also ich habe im vergleich zum durchschnittlichen tagesumsatz von 2400kcal ein defizit von 1700kcal allein am heutigen tag... und das ist m.E. ziemlich viel, dafür dass ich keinerlei hungergefühl o.ä. verspüre obwohl ich, selbst mit verstimmtem magen merke wenn ich zu wenig nahrung zu mir genommen hab und eben "hunger" bekomme.
Könnte das jetzt auf die vermehrte flüssigkeitszufuhr zurückzuführen sein? im allgemeinen ist es bei mir so, dass ich mit 1,5l bis 2l am tag viel zu wenig flüssigkeit zu mir nehme und das wohl durch vermehrte nahrungsaufnahme versuche auszugleichen.

Wenn das so weiter geht, werd ich in zukunft nämlich weiter mehr trinken, auf dass die pfunde dann mal endlich purzeln mögen. Ziel : 75kg bei 1,83m körpergröße


----------



## zak0r (24. September 2007)

na freu dich doch über die gewichtszunahme, das sind MUSKELN! 
bezl. nahrungsaufnahme: wenn du krank bist, lass dem magen ruhig ruhe, wenn der wieder stimmt dann ess halt wieder normal. du wirst beim biken gerne einen hungerast erleben dürfen, aber das ist vollkommen ok. du kannst dich nicht überlasten, wenn der körper nur x energie aus fett gewinnt, wird er auch nur x leisten und nach der belastung aus fett die akkus wieder teilweise füllen. eine moderate überdosierung von wasser ist immer gut und besonders wenn du nichts isst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. September 2007)

muss sagen: sport ist in letzter zeit (letztes halbes jahr) bei mir doch schon eine ganze latte zu kurz gekommen, mein sportlehrer ist zwar der meinung das ich eine "wunderschön trainierte beinmuskulatur" habe, aber das täuscht eben nicht darüber hinweg, dass ich wieder ordentlich fett angesetzt habe.
aber jetzt gehts daran eben das wieder loszuwerden!

war einfach zuviel pasta und sonstiges essen die letzte zeit bei allen möglcihen anlässen. muss erstmal mein hungergefühl unter kontrolle kriegen


----------



## FeierFox (25. September 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> mein sportlehrer ist zwar der meinung das ich eine "wunderschön trainierte beinmuskulatur" habe


Sowas würde mir ja schon zu denken geben ....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. September 2007)

Hallo


FeierFox schrieb:


> Sowas würde mir ja schon zu denken geben ....


Mir auch. Frag ihn doch mal, was er in Sort für eine Note hatte und welcher er beim nächsten Mal erwartet  
Oder was meintest du?
Sry; etwas off-topic


----------



## Mais (25. September 2007)

der kommentar trug schon ein paar kilo homoerotik mit sich rum... das is richtög.


----------



## OliverB (25. September 2007)

_*..mein sportlehrer ist zwar der meinung das ich eine "wunderschön trainierte beinmuskulatur" habe .. *_ 

rasiert ?


----------



## Mais (25. September 2007)

NEIN! und das macht das ganze ja noch bedenklicher :-O


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. September 2007)

Hallo
Jeder wie er's mag, würde ich sagen  
@ mais
Frag deinen Lehrer doch mal, worauf er mehr steht.
Vielleicht gibt es dann ja noch ein Sternchen zur 1  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## OliverB (25. September 2007)

um wieder zum Thema zu kommen.
- seit 1.08.2007 ca. 10,5 kg weg  mit Modell: hohe HF -> hoher Kalorienverbrauch 

[Edit:] Ersetze Fettverbrennung durch Kalorienverbrauch. Nicht dass jemand einen cholerischen bekommt. *lol*


----------



## Markus K (25. September 2007)

So, habe auch mal Excel bemüht. Hier ist meine Zwischen-Bilanz.
Ausser Radfahren, mache ich noch ca. 2x pro Woche Oberkörperkrafttraining. Meine Ernährung habe ich auch umgestellt. Meine Radtouren umfassen inzwischen 70-80km. Da ich mitten in einer Großstadt wohne, brauche ich schon allein 14km um da herauszukommen. Um den Anteil an Wald groß zu halten, fahre ich also selten, dafür dann aber lange.


```
Alter: 24				
Größe: 1,73m				
Zielgewicht: 70 kg				
				
Datum	Gewicht kg	BMI	Summe km	Summe Fahrzeit h:m:s
06.02.2007	103	34,4	10	0:27:11
01.03.2007	103	34,4	190	9:20:12
08.03.2007	103,5	34,6	273	13:24:11
13.03.2007	103	34,4	315	15:21:23
25.03.2007	102	34,1	454	22:03:28
28.03.2007	102	34,1	488	23:39:46
01.03.2007	102	34,1	589	28:24:22
15.03.2007	101	33,7	632	30:27:36
17.04.2007	101	33,7	685	32:57:20
22.04.2007	100	33,4	801	38:45:18
24.04.2007	100	33,4	859	41:25:37
04.05.2007	98	32,7	1053	50:45:30
18.05.2007	96	32,1	1198	58:12:38
02.06.2007	95	31,7	1329	64:57:19
04.06.2007	94	31,4	1394	68:54:22
19.07.2007	89	29,7	1775	91:03:36
22.07.2007	87	29,1	1827	93:51:07
31.07.2007	86	28,7	2004	103:42:41
01.08.2007	85	28,4	2068	107:24:19
04.08.2007	85	28,4	2136	111:12:51
12.08.2007	85	28,4	2256	117:52:17
14.08.2007	84	28,1	2332	122:04:40
24.08.2007	85	28,4	2407	126:13:20
27.08.2007	83	27,7	2481	130:19:36
29.08.2007	85	28,4	2558	134:37:08
05.09.2007	84	28,1	2641	139:10:57
11.09.2007	81	27,1	2721	143:31:25
14.09.2007	81	27,1	2773	146:40:00
21.09.2007	81	27,1	2929,42	155:39:52
```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (26. September 2007)

@ Markus K:

Was ist den zwischen 05.09.2007-11.09.2007 passiert ? Neue Waage gekauft oder Arm amputiert ?


----------



## Elena.! (26. September 2007)

Da er nur mit geraden Zahlen arbeitet, kann die Differenz in dieser Woche auch nur 2Kg gewesen sein. Die wären nicht so abwegig.


----------



## Markus K (27. September 2007)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @ Markus K:
> 
> Was ist den zwischen 05.09.2007-11.09.2007 passiert ? Neue Waage gekauft oder Arm amputiert ?



Hehe  Ich habe nur eine mechanische Waage für 5 von Lidl, da kann man nicht mehr Genauigkeit erwarten . Ich wiege mich immer morgens vor dem Essen, trotzdem muss man noch den Füllstand des Darms und der Blase bedenken, das kann auch nochmal 1-2 kg Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## SSaM85 (28. September 2007)

hmm ich war heute mal wieder joggen (mache es nicht soo regelmäßig). Letzte woche bin ich ne runde von 6 km gelaufen, hatte keine großen Probleme.

Heute 7 km (persönlicher rekord ) hab ne gute Stunde gebraucht. Dann hab ich vorhin beim treppen steigen festgestellt dass mein knie knackt  

Es tut nix weh, nur halt bei jeder stufe die ich hochgehe knackts im rechten knie.
Ich denke das geht wieder weg in den nächsten tagen aber woran kann sowas denn liegen?


----------



## der doc (28. September 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Heute 7 km (persönlicher rekord ) hab ne gute Stunde gebraucht. Dann hab ich vorhin beim treppen steigen festgestellt dass mein knie knackt
> 
> Es tut nix weh, nur halt bei jeder stufe die ich hochgehe knackts im rechten knie.
> Ich denke das geht wieder weg in den nächsten tagen aber woran kann sowas denn liegen?


Hi ! Ich hatte so etwas auch schon eimal(Leiste,Schlüsselbein), Bei Mir waren es die Sehnen die über ein Gelenk drüber rutschen und sich dabei spannen und entspannen(knacken) .Ist werder schlimm noch schmerzhaft und geht auch wieder weg .Das knacken im Schlüsselben hatte Ich länger und hat bei der Arbeit masiv genervt.Das war auch noch rechts, und beim eindrehen von Schrauben ging`s bei jedem anziehen mit Werkzeug :knack,knack,knack....
Doc


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. September 2007)

Hallo
Hört sich ja übel an.
ICH würde mit sowas, ich nenne es jetzt mal Sportverletzung, nicht spaßen und vorsichtshalber einen Arzt aufsuchen.
Allerdings würde ich ein paar Tage damit warten. Es kann ja auch von alleine wieder weggehen.
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sich das entwickelt hat.
Von Training würde ich bis dahin die Finger von lassen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (1. Oktober 2007)

war schon nach wenigen stunden wieder weg, hab da auch keine großen bedenken wollt nur wissen woher sowas kommen kann 

Es gibt ja leute bei denen knacken beide knien richtig laut bei jeder kniebeuge (mein bruder & meine schwester)
Sowas find ich heftig ;D


----------



## avant (1. Oktober 2007)

Sodele - auch bei mir geht es voran - gestern habe ich die 92'er Schallmauer nach unten durchbrochen - insgesamt sind es jetzt etwas über 5 kg, die ich runter habe. - Die Richtung nach unten stimmt weiterhin und es macht auch wieder mehr Spaß die "Buckel" raufzuflitzen 

Mein pers. Ziel wären 80 kg ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## K3RMIT (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch anfang des Jahres mit allerbesten Vorsätzen hier gestartet.
Beginn war ~87KG

Im Frühjahr war ich auch bedingt durch Krankheit schon fast auf 79KG
Und ich war stolz, meinte bald die 75KG erreichen zu können.

Nur irgendwann ließ die Motivation nach, ich wurde immer häufiger Krank, konnte nicht trainieren.
Ich aß immer mehr aus Frust und Langeweile.
Belohnte mich immer selbst und immer mehr nur wenn ich schon bisschen nur trainierten.
Tja nun bin ich wieder bis auf 84KG hoch

Gehe heute mal zum Arzt in der Hoffnung das der rausfindet warum ich aufeinmal dauernd krank werde.
Hoffe bald wieder richtig trainieren zu können und wieder zu alter Motivation zurück finde.

Mfg


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Fett sein = Zu viel & falsches essen PLUS mangelnde Bewegung! (Faulheit)

Dies gabs gratis!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> war schon nach wenigen stunden wieder weg, hab da auch keine großen bedenken wollt nur wissen woher sowas kommen kann
> 
> Es gibt ja leute bei denen knacken beide knien richtig laut bei jeder kniebeuge (mein bruder & meine schwester)
> Sowas find ich heftig ;D


Na dann is ja jut!
Aber Hauptsache erstmal eine Welle machen  
Sowas kann vom Biken kommen, was'ne Frage.  



avant schrieb:


> Sodele - auch bei mir geht es voran - gestern habe ich die 92'er Schallmauer nach unten durchbrochen - insgesamt sind es jetzt etwas über 5 kg, die ich runter habe. - Die Richtung nach unten stimmt weiterhin und es macht auch wieder mehr Spaß die "Buckel" raufzuflitzen
> 
> Mein pers. Ziel wären 80 kg ...
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch!
Wann hast du denn angefangen?



K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ich bin auch anfang des Jahres mit allerbesten Vorsätzen hier gestartet.
> Beginn war ~87KG
> 
> Im Frühjahr war ich auch bedingt durch Krankheit schon fast auf 79KG
> ...



Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder.
Das ständige krank sein kann schon theoretisch mit dem Abnehmen zu tun haben. Aber eigentlich nicht mit dem Abnehmen in dieser Größenordnung.
Guck mal, was der Arzt dazu sagt. Dann kannst du ja die letzten schönen Tage des Jahres noch mal nutzen und so kannst du dann nächstes Jahr noch mal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen.
Es sei denn, du machst auch im Winter mehr als gar nix...
Wenn das so ist, kannnst du schon an den ersten schönen Tagen wieder im Bikini ins Freidbad   (S-C-H-E-R-Z-!)
Also komm, lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Rückschläge gehören dazu. Mit dem Segen vom Arzt kann es dann direkt weitergehen!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## avant (1. Oktober 2007)

... ich bin ja erst gegen Ende August gestartet und bleibe mit mindestens 30min Training täglich dran, sofern mir das Business ein Training zulässt  
Klar am WE fallen die Touren dann deutlich länger aus (vor allem, wenn man das schöne Stromberg-Gebiet *direkt* vor dem Haus hat... )

@K3RMIT - ich hoffe etwas länger dranzubleiben. Was mir in der Vergangenheit (Amateure C) gut gegen Trainingsfrust geholfen hat waren geplante Trainingspausen und kleine "Aufbaueinheiten" mit kurzen nicht zu knackigen Touren. Ansonsten: Viel Glück und gute Besserung !

@pisskopp - Korrekt - wenn man jedoch berufsbedingt viel reist (was wohl viele Manager betrifft), so hat man kaum eine Wahl und der Sport kommt meist zu kurz. (... OK - Laufen wäre möglich, ist nicht mein Ding und Yoga hilft auch nicht unbedingt   )

@Race-Kralle88 - Merci, der Wohlfühlfaktor hat sich auch schon deutlich verbessert. Wie geschrieben erst Ende August habe ich meine Trainingseinheiten intensiviert. Vorher waren es gerade mal Fahrten ins "Städtle" oder Ausfahrten mit den Hundies 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Herr Manager..
Bei mir klappt das, selbst in China gibbet was zu tun...

Selbst im Ausland kann man wenig und vernünftig essen   ;-)


----------



## avant (1. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Manager..


Hallo Kollege !


> Bei mir klappt das, selbst in China gibbet was zu tun...


Das ist schon klasse, wenn das einer dennoch schafft - setzt aber eine gewisse Standortbindung voraus. Dieser Luxus ist nicht jedem vergönnt ...


> Selbst im Ausland kann man wenig und vernünftig essen   ;-)


Ja so hat jeder sein Päckchen mit sich herumzutragen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## maistar (1. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Fett sein = Zu viel & falsches essen PLUS mangelnde Bewegung! (Faulheit)
> 
> Dies gabs gratis!



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt, es sollte heissen:

Fett sein = Zu viel (und/oder) falsches essen (und/oder) mangelnde Bewegung

Wobei hier nur zwei der Kriterien zutreffen müssen. Es ist auch möglich Unmengen das Richtige zu essen und sich nicht zu bewegen, sowie auch einfach
nur normal aber dafür Fastfood (falsch) zu essen. Es ist aber auch möglich mit viel Bewegung UND Fleiß dick zu werden wenn man Unmengen und das falsche isst. Manche sind auch einfach nur krank und werden schon vom Essen ansehen dick.

Viel Bewegung auf der Arbeit vereinfacht das ganze natürlich sehr.

Was ich damit sagen will ist: "Wer dick ist, der ist nicht umbedingt faul!"

Das möchte ich hier mal ganz entschieden zurückweisen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

"Manche sind auch einfach nur krank und werden schon vom Essen ansehen dick."
Wenn man sie reden hört, könnte man denken, dass alle dicken dick sind, weil sie krank sind.
Was allerdings in Wahrheit wohl nur auf einen kleinen Teil der Menschen wirklich zutrifft.
Auch wird Übergewicht gerne mit dem höheren Alter und dem damit verbundenen, langsamer "arbeitenden", Stoffwechsel begründet.
Was auch eine tolle Ausrede ist.
"Was ich damit sagen will ist: "Wer dick ist, der ist nicht umbedingt faul!"
Das möchte ich hier mal ganz entschieden zurückweisen."
Da gebe ich dir Recht!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann essen soviel ich will, ich nehm' einfach nicht ab.


----------



## Aison (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (leider Quelle vergessen), dass nur ca. 3% der Übergewichtigen unter einer Stoffwechselkrankheit leiden, der Rest isst einfach mehr als nötig 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "Manche sind auch einfach nur krank und werden schon vom Essen ansehen dick."
> Wenn man sie reden hört, könnte man denken, dass alle dicken dick sind, weil sie krank sind.
> Was allerdings in Wahrheit wohl nur auf einen kleinen Teil der Menschen wirklich zutrifft.
> Auch wird Übergewicht gerne mit dem höheren Alter und dem damit verbundenen, langsamer "arbeitenden", Stoffwechsel begründet.
> ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Oktober 2007)

Es liegt einfach nur an der Faulheit und am zu vielen essen... wie man bei mir diesen Monat sehen kann... zu viel Eis und zu viel Fleisch und zu wenig Sport...


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Oktober 2007)

@ Stefan:

Glückwunsch schonmal zu Deiner Leistung! Kannst Du eigentlich in Worte fassen, wie sich 40 kg weniger anfühlen? 
Bin Sprachlos


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Oktober 2007)

So hab mel eben noch das Bild geupdatet da fehlten 3,1KG in der Berechnung böses EXCEL..

naja was soll ich dazu sagen, man fühlt sich erleichtert aber noch nicht zufrieden


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Stefan!
Das muss ja ins Geld gehen, jetzt da du neue Federn brauchst...
Gratuliere!

Und!
Wer Dick ist ist Faul und nicht willensstark!
Ja, so ist es, alles andere sind die 3% und der Rest Lügt!

Quält euch! Fett sein ist ne Quälerei!

Bin jetzt im Urlaub, Zunehmen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Oktober 2007)

Nö, neue Federn brauch ich nicht, bei meiner eierlegendenwollmichlsau, weichere und ich komm die Berge nicht mehr hoch... härtere und ich komm noch schlechter runter...


----------



## Mischiman (1. Oktober 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (leider Quelle vergessen), dass nur ca. 3% der Übergewichtigen unter einer Stoffwechselkrankheit leiden, der Rest isst einfach mehr als nötig


Als ich meinem Arzt gesagt habe, dass ich nicht mehr esse als meine Frau und meine Frau dies dabei bestätigte, hat er folgendes darauf erwidert: PECH!  

Ich kann definitiv bestätigen, dass, wenn ich mich täglich 1-2 Stunden bewege, jede Woche 1-2kg locker runter gehen. 

Und pisskopp: 





> Wer Dick ist ist Faul und nicht willensstark! Ja, so ist es, alles andere sind die 3% und der Rest Lügt!


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin nicht faul, ich wende sogar jeden Tag sehr viel Zeit für Kochen und Essen auf. 

Mischiman


----------



## SSaM85 (1. Oktober 2007)

pro woche 1-2 kg runter?
Das kann aber nicht fett sein  zumindest dürftest dann nix oder so gut wie nix essen.

Nen kg Fett hat 7000kcal, ein normaler Erwachsener benötigt 1500kcal Grundumsatz (nicht wie oft gesagt 2000). D.h. du müsstest 7 Tage lang jeweils 1000kcal Differenz zwischen Verbrauch und Zunahme haben- das ist nicht wirklich möglich, zumindest würde der Körper dann kein Fett sondern Muskelmasse abbauen.

Zumindest passiert dies so wenn du das ganze länger als 1-2 Wochen machst, denn in der ersten Zeit verlierst immer nur schnell Wasser, was du danach immer schnell wieder auf die Wage bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (1. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> pro woche 1-2 kg runter?
> Das kann aber nicht fett sein  zumindest dürftest dann nix oder so gut wie nix essen.
> 
> Nen kg Fett hat 7000kcal, ein normaler Erwachsener benötigt 1500kcal Grundumsatz (nicht wie oft gesagt 2000). D.h. du müsstest 7 Tage lang jeweils 1000kcal Differenz zwischen Verbrauch und Zunahme haben- das ist nicht wirklich möglich, zumindest würde der Körper dann kein Fett sondern Muskelmasse abbauen.
> ...




warum soll das nicht möglich sein? nimm einfach mal an er ist ein fitter, grosser fahrer. da muss er nur jeden anstieg der sich bietet mitnehmen, durch die absolut wesentlich höhere hubleistung die schwere fahrer bringen müssen, und grössere schwere fahrer auch oft relativ gut können, ist der absolute energieverbrauch leicht in höhen zu schrauben die für "nicht 1.90+" sportler nur schwer erreichbar sind.
wenn jemand mit 1.95 und 105 kg eine wattleistung (dauer) von 400 bringt, ist das absolut gesehen superduperdoll und ein hoher wert, aber für sein gewicht nur ok bis gut. 
als grosser, gut trainierter sportler kannst du energieumsätze fahren, da kannst du auch 5kg fett pro woche verlieren, wenn du es drauf anlegst und entsprechend fit bist.


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

nein kannst du nicht, jedenfalls nicht durch sport und ohne dabei muskelmasse zu verlieren.

Wie willst du bitte 35.000kcal Differenz machen in einer Woche. 

Das würde heißen pro Tag müssen 7000kcal verbrannt werden. Und die sollen auch noch aus Fett bestehen. Gehen wir mal davon aus dass du eine 50/50 Fett/Kohlenhydrate Verbrennung hast. D.h. du müsstest täglich 14000kcal verbrennen. Und dem Körper jeden tag auch 7000kcal geben damit das ganze überhaupt möglich wird.

Wenn du auf 400 Watt den ganzen Tag fährst (24h) und 70 kg wiegst verbrauchst du 8000kcal.

Klar kannst du auch 120kg wiegen und 400 watt 24h 7 Tage die Woche fahren (du musst übrigens während der fahrt 7000kcal in form von kh/fett zu dir nehmen bei ner 50% verbrennung).

Und wenn du dann angekommen bist schickst plz ne Postkarte aus utopia


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> nein kannst du nicht, jedenfalls nicht durch sport und ohne dabei muskelmasse zu verlieren.
> 
> Wie willst du bitte 35.000kcal Differenz machen in einer Woche.
> 
> ...




1-2kg wie oben beschrieben sind problemlos kontinuierlich machbar. die 5kg sind natürlich nicht dauerhaft haltbar, aber durchaus machbar.
eine schöne milchmädchenrechnung, ich frage mich was denn 400w mit 70kg und 8000kcal zu tun haben, kein 70kg fahrer leistet 400w auf 24h.
du vergisst in deiner rechnung einige sehr wichtige faktoren, da wären der wesentlich höhere grundumsatz von sehr grossen und trainierten sportlern, wo grade in der regeneration ganz anders umgesetzt wird. 
du kannst dir deine theorie rechnen wie du möchtest, ich habe in der praxis des öfteren schon mehr als 5kg pro woche fett verbrannt, zwar nicht beim radeln, aber bei extremen belastungen ist das "durchaus normal", ebenso wie 1-2kg fett bei grossem umfang, guter intensität und vorallem guter leistungsfähigkeit trotz fett gut machbar.
wo ich dir allerdings recht gebe, die kombination der hohen leistungsfähigkeit des kreislaufes zusammen mit schweren knochen ist nicht so häufig anzutreffen wie die der fetten ohne leistung.


----------



## maistar (2. Oktober 2007)

Man kann durch zuviel Sport und falsche Ernärung auch Muskelmasse verlieren. Das musste ich damals als ich ca. 30 Kg abgenommen hatte auch feststellen. An einem Wochenende wo es sehr sehr heiß war bin ich nur geradelt bis mein Kreislauf schlapp machte und hatte dabei zu wenig getrunken und gegessen. Die Messung beim Arzt hatte dann ergeben das ich 4 Liter Wasser und 2 Kg Muskelmasse verloren hatte, aber kein Gramm fett. Danach hatte nicht mehr ganz so wahnsinnig trainiert und dann purzelten die Pfunde und nicht die Muskeln.


----------



## avant (2. Oktober 2007)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Nur irgendwann ließ die Motivation nach, ich wurde immer häufiger Krank, konnte nicht trainieren.
> Ich aß immer mehr aus Frust und Langeweile.
> Belohnte mich immer selbst und immer mehr nur wenn ich schon bisschen nur trainierten.
> Tja nun bin ich wieder bis auf 84KG hoch
> ...



... ich hab' dazu in der aktuellen Ausgabe des Mountainbike-Magazins (9/2007)  einen interessanten Artikel (S.102) dazu gelesen. Hier werden Deine Erfahrungen bestätigt. Zitat "Im Extremfall ruft Übertraining Infekte und Krankheiten hervor" ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## hogacom (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei manchen kommt beides zusammen. Bei mir ist es so das ich einen zu geringen Stoffwechsel habe und so schneller als andere zum zunehmen neige. Bei mir reicht das Ansehen einer Tafel Schokolade und ich nehme zu. Hatte dann ein kaputtes Knie und konnte nicht mehr fahren, dazu falsch gegessen und nicht mehr bewegt. Kein Fahrrad kein Laufen nichts mehr, höchstens Daumenjogging auf der Fernbedienung. 

Nach ein verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit ein nettes Ergebnis. 133 kg auf der Waage, das war im November des letzten Jahres, heute Morgen waren es noch 93 kg, und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen es geht einem besser  Ok man braucht komplett neue Garderobe von XXL auf L ist halt eine kleiner Unterschied.  

Habe meine Ernährung geändert, mehr erst mal nicht, wäre auch auf kein Rad mehr gekommen, da hätte ich mir eine Marin mit Stahlrahmen kaufen müssen. Habe jetzt im Frühjahr wieder angefangen was zu tun, immer Urlaub am Lago ein bisschen was getan, Ledrosee so die Ecke. Aber auch nicht übermächtig, nur mal so drei bis vier Stunden jeden Tag. Da habe ich Gewicht verloren trotz Tostspezial und Al Porto Pizza. 

Jetzt will ich nur wieder so fit werden wie vor vier Jahren und fange langsam an zu trainieren, da geht das mit dem Pfunden noch mal eine ganze Ecke schneller. Klar baut man Muskulatur auf aber nicht so schnell wie man Fett verliert.

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen das es nur an mangelnder Bewegung liegt oder nur am falschen Essen es ist immer ein Zusammenspiel von beidem. Falsch essen und nicht bewegen ist bei jedem tödlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (2. Oktober 2007)

Die meisten vergessen vorallem in ihren Berechnungen, dass der Körper einen relativ tiefen Wirkungsgrad hat. Man kann also nicht einfach die Leistung die auf die Pedalen kommt 1:1 mit der Energieverbrennung gleich setzten. Tatsache ist, dass viel mehr verbrennt wird und vorallem noch lange anhaltend nach dem Training.

grüsse


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

Dass der Wirkungsgrad sehr gering ist ist klar, maximal 25% hab ich gelesen- soll heißen bei den Pedalen kommen 400 Watt an, vom Körper werden aber mindestens 1600 gebracht.
Wiki sagt dazu:
_Die Energiemenge, die ein Mensch pro Tag umsetzen kann, liegt im Bereich von rund 1700 kcal bis 4000 kcal._

Milchmädchenrechnung isses nicht, du kannst halt einfach nicht 5 kg Fett einfach so verbrennen, auch 1-2 kg pro Woche sind nur durch Verbrennung kaum schaffbar- das ganze muss unterstützungen durch einen guten Stoffwechsel etc. haben um schaffbatr zu sein.


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Dass der Wirkungsgrad sehr gering ist ist klar, maximal 25% hab ich gelesen- soll heißen bei den Pedalen kommen 400 Watt an, vom Körper werden aber mindestens 1600 gebracht.
> Wiki sagt dazu:
> _Die Energiemenge, die ein Mensch pro Tag umsetzen kann, liegt im Bereich von rund 1700 kcal bis 4000 kcal._
> 
> Milchmädchenrechnung isses nicht, du kannst halt einfach nicht 5 kg Fett einfach so verbrennen, auch 1-2 kg pro Woche sind nur durch Verbrennung kaum schaffbar- das ganze muss unterstützungen durch einen guten Stoffwechsel etc. haben um schaffbatr zu sein.



wiki erzählt viel.
gesunde menschen können in der regel über 5000kcal pro tag aufnehmen, durch nahrung. die verbrennbare menge an energie pro tag hat jedoch nur sehr schwer greifbare grenzen, die stark von der situation, physis, belastung und umweltbedingungen abhängen. 
jemand hat gesagt er hätte 1-2kg fett verloren, ich verstehe nicht wieso das ach so unmöglich ist. wenn es zur sache geht kannst du 1kg fett am TAG verbrennen, bei entsprechenden umweltbedingungen auch 2.


----------



## hogacom (2. Oktober 2007)

Habe bei mir den Stoffwechsel angekurbelt und ein anderes Verhältnis von Kohlehydrate zu Fett gegessen, so ungefähr 5 : 1 ( als groben Richtwert ) So etwa 20 - 25 g Fett mit 100 - 125 g Kohlehydrate pro Tag. Habe in den ersten Wochen so etwa, ohne Sport, 2 -2,5 KG verloren.


----------



## Aison (2. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> _Die Energiemenge, die ein Mensch pro Tag umsetzen kann, liegt im Bereich von rund 1700 kcal bis 4000 kcal._



Aber damit ist ja wohl der Grundumsatz gemeint, oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich denke er meinte nicht den Grundumsatz.
Wie soll man denn an einen Grundumsatz von 4.000kcal kommen?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

nene das ist nicht der grundumsatz, sondern ganz normaler tagesumsatz.

Wobei der tatsächliche Tagesumsatz auch meist nicht viel höher als der Grundumsatz liegt.


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> nene das ist nicht der grundumsatz, sondern ganz normaler tagesumsatz.
> 
> Wobei der tatsächliche Tagesumsatz auch meist nicht viel höher als der Grundumsatz liegt.




eine tolle zahl dann, also 1700 bis 4000kcal "ganz normaler tagesumsatz" nur knapp über grundumsatz. bei solch einer spanne wirklich sehr qualifiziert!





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich denke er meinte nicht den Grundumsatz.
> Wie soll man denn an einen Grundumsatz von 4.000kcal kommen?
> Gruß Race-Kralle



in der kälte kein problem, schau mal in meine fotos


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> eine tolle zahl dann, also 1700 bis 4000kcal "ganz normaler tagesumsatz" nur knapp über grundumsatz. bei solch einer spanne wirklich sehr qualifiziert!



Wo liegt denn dein Problem  

Menschen sind nun mal verschieden, die Spanne ist nen Zitat ich denke dass sie um einiges größer ist. Und mit qualifiziert oder nicht hat das 0 zu tun.


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn dein Problem
> 
> Menschen sind nun mal verschieden, die Spanne ist nen Zitat ich denke dass sie um einiges größer ist. Und mit qualifiziert oder nicht hat das 0 zu tun.



wenn du selber der meinung bist, dass die angegebene spanne falsch ist, wieso gibst du sie dann an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

Weil ich kein Mediziner bin und es nicht weiss- ich glaube nur dass sie höher ist, ist auch egal die diskussion geht voll ins ot grad


----------



## hogacom (2. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich denke er meinte nicht den Grundumsatz.
> Wie soll man denn an einen Grundumsatz von 4.000kcal kommen?
> Gruß Race-Kralle



Naja Schreibtischtäter wie unsereiner sicher nicht aber wenn Du in Essen an der Schmelze stehst oder Accordarbeit auf dem Bau dann kann das vielleicht hinkommen. Aber eine normaler Wert ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Oktober 2007)

nene grundumsatz heisst wenn du dich theoretisch den ganzen tag nicht beegen würdest ;D

nochmal ne milchmädchenrechnung  es wird ca gesagt pro stunde 1kcal/kg körpergewicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
@ stefan
"es wird ca gesagt pro stunde 1kcal/kg körpergewicht"
Und, meinst du immer noch, es war eine gute Idee,
soviel Gewicht zu verlieren?  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Mischiman (3. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> nein kannst du nicht, jedenfalls nicht durch sport und ohne dabei muskelmasse zu verlieren.
> 
> Wie willst du bitte 35.000kcal Differenz machen in einer Woche.
> 
> ...


Du rechnest falsch! Wobei obiges keinesfalls für mich gilt. 

Bei 24h à 400W (übrigens unabhängig vom Körpergewicht) und einem - viel zu guten - Wirkunsgrad von 25% komme ich auf 24h*3600s/25%*400W=138240kJ = ca. 33.700kCal.

Rechnen wir mal realistisch mit 200W 10h 25% Wirkungsgrad (durchaus realistisch für Leistungssportler wie Aison), kommen wir nach 10 Stunden auf: 10h*3600s/25%*200W = 28.8 kJ = ca. 7.200kcal. Keine weltbewegende Zahl.

Nun zu mir: bei ca. 100kg und 6km Laufen macht das ca. 600kcal aus (gemütlich), 20km Radeln ergibt noch einmal 400 - 500 kcal je nach Tagesform. Wenn ich nicht unter meinem persönlichen Wert von 60 - 80 Gramm Eiweiß am Tag gehe, ist da nix mit Muskelabbau. Morgens Müsli mit Quark, Mittags Stullen, abends Abwechslung.

Es geht wirklich, allerdings kostet mich das täglich 2 -2,5 Stunden Sport im unteren GA Bereich, macht keinen Spaß  und Samstags auch mal länger, dafür sonntags Ruhetag. 

Mit Disziplin -> kein Problem! Allerdings muss ich länger machen, je leichter ich werde oder es wird weniger/pro Woche.

Mischiman


----------



## SSaM85 (3. Oktober 2007)

stimmt nicht ganz 

zunächst einmal kannst du nicht sekunden und stunden miteinander verrechnen, du musst die beiden auf dieselbe einheit bringen.

Dann rechnest du den Wirkungsgrad falsch. 25% bedeuten wenn auf deinem ergotrainer 400 watt stehen muss dein körper dafür mindestens 1600 watt bereitstellen.

Und mit was für ner formel rechnest du da


----------



## zak0r (3. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Dann rechnest du den Wirkungsgrad falsch. 25% bedeuten wenn auf deinem ergotrainer 400 watt stehen muss dein körper dafür mindestens 1600 watt bereitstellen.




moment, was glaubst du denn worum es geht? hier geht es um wumme auf kette, er hat den mehrverbrauch ja mit einbezogen. ich sag mal so, was glaubst du eigentlich "was geht", komm mal mit auf polartrekking, da darfst du futtern was du möchtest, gerne auch ein pfund butter direkt zum frühstück, zunehmen wirst du trotzdem praktisch nicht.


----------



## SSaM85 (3. Oktober 2007)

natürlich nicht  deine verdauung kann nicht unbegrenzt energie gewinnen (20g kh pro stunde oder so  )

Wenn du 400 Watt auf der Kette meinst muss dien Körper noch immer mindestens 1600 watt bringen


----------



## Mischiman (3. Oktober 2007)

```

```
Okay SSaM85,

die Einheiten habe ich "falsch" dazu geschrieben, damit Du es auch verstehst.  Hat nicht geklappt. 

Also nochmal langsam:


```
10h (Stunden)   = 36.000s (Sekunden)
 1J (Joule)     = 1Nm (Newtonmeter) = 1Ws (Wattsekunde)
 1cal (Kalorie) = 4,2Ws
```

Wer eine bestimmte Leistung (Beispiel: 200W (Watt)) für eine bestimmte Zeit (Beispiel: 10h (Stunden)) erbringt,  verrichtet Arbeit (J, cal, Ws, Nm).


```
36.000s X 200W = 7.200.000Ws
7.200.000Ws    = 7.200.000J
7.200.000J     = 7.200kJ (Kilojoule) = 1.714kcal (Kilokalorien).
```
Bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 25% muss 100% Arbeit verrichtet werden, damit am Pedal 25% ankommt, also

```
W_in (Arbeit-Input) * 25% = W_out (arbeit-Output)
W_in                      = W_out * 4 = 1.714kcal * 4 = [B]6.857kcal[/B]
```
Was soll daran jetzt noch falsch sein?

Außerdem geht es nicht primär um KH pro Stunde, weil dies der geringere Teil der Energiebereitstellung bei LZA III/IV ist, sondern es geht darum, wieviel Fett verstoffwechselt werden kann, davon ist genug da.

Glaubst Du immer noch, 1-1,5kg in der Woche sind nicht möglich?  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (4. Oktober 2007)

ah danke für die berechnung

Möglich schon aber verdammt schwer (200w auf 10h sind schon ne heftige belastung)

5 kg geht aber ins unrealistische wenn nicht krankheit oder gewisse stoffwechselstörungen vorliegen.


----------



## Elena.! (4. Oktober 2007)

> 5 kg geht aber ins unrealistische wenn nicht krankheit oder gewisse stoffwechselstörungen vorliegen.


[/QUOTE]




Was aber nicht unterschätzt werden darf ist der deutlich erhöhte Verbrauch nach!!! der Belastung, auch da wird über Stunden deutlich mehr verbrannt.


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Oktober 2007)

jo klar aber der menschliche körper wird da nicht direkt sein ganzes fett verbrennen.

Du musst überlegen dass fett eine reserve für schlechte zeiten früher war, wenn da der körper 2kg pro tag abbaut hätte das ganze nicht viel sinn, ich denke eher macht dein körper/kreislauf/stoffwechsel schlapp bevor du so eine dauerbelastung bei geringer ernährung (damit halt auch fett verbrannt wird) durchziehen kannst.


----------



## zak0r (5. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> jo klar aber der menschliche körper wird da nicht direkt sein ganzes fett verbrennen.
> 
> Du musst überlegen dass fett eine reserve für schlechte zeiten früher war, wenn da der körper 2kg pro tag abbaut hätte das ganze nicht viel sinn, ich denke eher macht dein körper/kreislauf/stoffwechsel schlapp bevor du so eine dauerbelastung bei geringer ernährung (damit halt auch fett verbrannt wird) durchziehen kannst.



schön, wie du dir deine geschichte zurechtrückst. ich hatte teilweise sogar explizit geschrieben, das es MIT ernährung geht.
ich verstehe deine beratungsresistenz nicht, da du offensichtlich keine direkte erfahrung mit sowas hast. du bleibst ja bei absoluten kg werten und sagst 200w auf 10h ist ne heftige belastung. 200w für 10h ist je nach situation kindergeburtstag. mach nur mal ne bergtour mit vielen hm und komplettem gerödel inklusive zelt und sonstwas, da wirst du sehen wie schnell das geht. unabhängig davon, wieso ist es für dich anscheinend ein gegenargument wenn es eine heftige belastung ist? vom rumsitzen wird das fett ja nicht verbrannt, was hier auch nie wer behauptet hat, ausser fettverbrennungspulsfans.


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Oktober 2007)

nagut ist ne bergtour mit vielen hm zelt usw halt kindergeburtstag...

sry god father of fettverbrennung dass ich es gewagt habe meine ansicht hier kundzutun...

gut dass die steinzeitmenschen damals nicht wussten wieviel sie grad verbrennen sonst wären sie wohl oder übel alle verhungert.

p.s. Themawechsel bitte/btt sonst werde ich hier wohl oder übel irgendwann was schreiben was mir nen ban bringt...


----------



## maistar (5. Oktober 2007)

Geilo, dieses WE soll super schönes Wetter sein!  

Da will ich mal die 100 Km dieses WE im Siebengebirge abstrampeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (5. Oktober 2007)

leider keine zeit dieses wochenende und eh mordsmuskelkater (gestern so gut wie untrainiert 8km gejoggt, bzw so weit bis meine muskeln schmerzgrenze hatten)

stand 5.11.07 12:00 83,5kg macht ca 8,5 kg weniger als vor 8-10 wochen.

Aber irgendwie bin ich nicht zufrieden.... ich jogge soweit ich kann und irgendwann kommt ne schmerzgrenze: meine waden tun mir weh, oder ne sehne unterm fuss fängt extrem an zu jucken/schmerzen. Von der Kondition her würd gut noch mehr gehen.


----------



## maistar (5. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie bin ich nicht zufrieden.... ich jogge soweit ich kann und irgendwann kommt ne schmerzgrenze: meine waden tun mir weh, oder ne sehne unterm fuss fängt extrem an zu jucken/schmerzen. Von der Kondition her würd gut noch mehr gehen.



Versuche doch mal schneller zu laufen, dann dürfte die Kondition vor den Knochen, Sehnen und Muskeln zum erliegen kommen.

Ich freue mich riesig auf Radln am WE, musste die letzten zwei Wochen fast komplett Pause machen, da war nur Zeit und Energie für eine kurze sehr einfache Runde.


----------



## jazznova (5. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> stand 5.11.07 12:00 83,5kg macht ca 8,5 kg weniger als vor 8-10 wochen.



kannst schon in die Zukunft prognostizieren was Du für´ne Gewichtsreduzierung hast  

Das mit dem laufen ist auch nur ne Gewöhnungssache, ich muß auch abundzu das Tempo höher machen bzw. Variabel sein sonst tun mir auch alle Knochen weh. Immer das selbe Tempo kommt mir dann so vor als ob alles einrostet. Versuch mal variabler zu laufen...größere Schritte, beine hochziehen usw..


----------



## Mischiman (6. Oktober 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> leider keine zeit dieses wochenende und eh mordsmuskelkater (gestern so gut wie untrainiert 8km gejoggt, bzw so weit bis meine muskeln schmerzgrenze hatten)


Macht (circa!) 8km * 83kg *1kcal/kg/km = 664kcal.

Wärst walken gegangen, hättest zwar doppelt so lange gebraucht, abe auch 664kcal verbrannt ohne Muckikacka und hättest weiter machen können.  

So geht das.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Matze. (6. Oktober 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Macht (circa!) 8km * 83kg *1kcal/kg/km = 664kcal.
> 
> Wärst walken gegangen, hättest zwar doppelt so lange gebraucht, abe auch 664kcal verbrannt ohne Muckikacka und hättest weiter machen können.
> 
> ...




Wer macht schon so einen Scheißaltweibersport wie walken  .


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Oktober 2007)

Walken ist langweilig und ineffektive, man verballert schließlich 700 Kalorien in 30min aufm Hometrainer...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Walken ist langweilig und ineffektive, man verballert schließlich 700 Kalorien in 30min aufm Hometrainer...


Dann must du aber Oerschenkel von der Größe eines Oberkörpers für haben  
700kcal in einer halben Stunde. Das geht doch gar nicht...  
Schönen Abend noch,
Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Oktober 2007)

ich gib nur das weiter, was mir mein Ergometer sagt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ich gib nur das weiter, was mir mein Ergometer sagt...


Dein Ergometer lügt- er ist eine Hexe!  
Berechnet er den Kcal-Verbrauch anhand der Schuhgröße, Haarlänge oder was?
Solchen Angaben kann man keinen Glauben schenken!  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## avant (6. Oktober 2007)

... wie man das auch immer berechnen mag, ich lass' lieber die Waage sprechen und die zeigte heute 89,7 kg an !
Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass es vorwiegend Wasserverlust war - Poelsterchen sind ja noch genug vorhanden 

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

avant schrieb:


> ... ich lass' lieber die Wagge sprechen...


Deine Waage spricht?  
Ich will deiner Waage ja nix unterstellen oder so, aber die ist sicher auch nicht die aller genauste.
Sie gibt also eher Richtwerte an und nicht mehr (dieses Thema hatten wir hier im Thread aber auch schon)



avant schrieb:


> ... Poelsterchen sind ja noch genug vorhanden


 
Die letzten Kilos sind die schwersten. Der innere Schweinehund sagt einem schon wieder "hast du dir verdient!" und so.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## avant (6. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Deine Waage spricht?
> Ich will deiner Waage ja nix unterstellen oder so, aber die ist sicher auch nicht die aller genauste.
> Sie gibt also eher Richtwerte an und nicht mehr (dieses Thema hatten wir hier im Thread aber auch schon)


Korrekt - immerhin kann ich damit die relative Veraenderung messen - das reicht mir fuer ein Monitoring der Fortschritte. Mir geht es ja auch weniger um die absoluten Werte, sondern eher die Richtung ...


> Die letzten Kilos sind die schwersten. Der innere Schweinehund sagt einem schon wieder "hast du dir verdient!" und so.


Right - mit dem hab' ich heute auch zu kaempfen gehabt, ich konnte mich dennoch zu einer schoenen 20km Tour durchringen. Wenigstens waren noch 300 hm drin.

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Mein Bike ist gerade in der Werkstatt. So konnte ich heute nur mit meinem Zweit-Bike ein paar Meter machen.  
Da ist dann nix mit 20km fahren und so.  
Kein Tacho, keine Klickies, kein Lockout, kein gar nix!
Die nächsten Tage sollen ja schön bleiben...
Da kann man ja noch mal an der Figur arbeiten.
Wenn ich im nächsten Jahr nicht dünn werde, dann werde ich es in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr.
Habe aber immerhin in 3.000km dieses Jahr so ca. 12 kg verloren.
Stagniert aber schon seit einiger Zeit.
Aber wie gesagt. 2008 bin ich fällig...
Und du?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Oktober 2007)

Was viel schlimmer ist, ich hab keine Leute in meiner Umgebung, die mit mir Werktags Abendrunden drehen wollen...
Das wird Auswirkungen auf mein Gewicht haben...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Ennepetal und Wermelskirchen sind mMn ein bisschen weit auseinander.
Liegt zwar durchaus in akzeptabler Entfernung, aber für Abendrunden ist eine gemeinsame Fahrt sicher nicht realisierbar.
Hast doch schon Touren in der LMB eingetragen.
Was ist denn mit denen, die sich da als Mitfahrer angemeldet haben?
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Oktober 2007)

haben ale Angst im dunkeln...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Was für Lappen  
Ja, da musste wohl alleine losziehen.
Der Winter war echt eine blöde Erfindung. Braucht doch kein Mensch.
Es ist kalt, ungemütlich, nie hell, viel zu früh dunkel, kalt,...
Aber wem sage ich das?
Da müssen wir halt durch!
Was uns nicht umbringt...
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was für Lappen
> Ja, da musste wohl alleine losziehen.
> Der Winter war echt eine blöde Erfindung. Braucht doch kein Mensch.
> Es ist kalt, ungemütlich, nie hell, viel zu früh dunkel, kalt,...
> ...



Wildschweine rennen defentiv nicht vor Schreck durch meine nächtlichen Beleuchtung weg...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wildschweine rennen defentiv nicht vor Schreck durch meine nächtlichen Beleuchtung weg...


Wildschweine sind eine super Bunnyhop-Übung unter Extrembedingung.  
Wenn du es nicht schaffst und Pech hast, kannst du dich danach auch noch auf ganz non-verbale Art und Weise mit dem Tiereich auseinander setzen (stärkt die Arm- und Oberkörpermuskulatur   ).
Na ja, so ist das halt.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (7. Oktober 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Macht (circa!) 8km * 83kg *1kcal/kg/km = 664kcal.
> 
> Wärst walken gegangen, hättest zwar doppelt so lange gebraucht, abe auch 664kcal verbrannt ohne Muckikacka und hättest weiter machen können.
> Mischiman



Naja ich gehe Joggen weils halt viel innerhalb von kurzer Zeit verbrennt (kb am wochenende 4 stunden langsamer unterwegs zu sein für denselben effekt)

Zudem merke ich nach dem Joggen immer noch dass mein Körper noch gut am arbeiten ist, Nachbrenneffekt 

Da ich es noch nie probiert habe... gibt es sowas beim walking? Ich glaube nicht oder? Sonst würdest du ja zumindest was in den Muskeln fühlen 

Aber naja ich jogge eh extrem langsam und mache oft zwischenpausen (um den Puls wieder runter zu bekommen und die gelenke wieder nen bisl zu entlasten, sonst könnt ich nach 20 min nicht mehr) ich denke wenn jemand schnell walkt kann er locker mit mir mithalten.


----------



## avant (7. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist gerade in der Werkstatt. So konnte ich heute nur mit meinem Zweit-Bike ein paar Meter machen.
> Da ist dann nix mit 20km fahren und so.
> Kein Tacho, keine Klickies, kein Lockout, kein gar nix!


Autsch. Mit dem alten Bike ins Gelaende ist zwar der Motivation nicht gerade zutraeglich, aber wenn Du ein paar km auf dem alten Bike runtergeritten hast, dann hast Du a) Deinem inneren Schweinehund ein Schnippchen geschlagen und b) zumindest Deinem Koerper was Gutes getan (vorausgesetzt das alte Bike "passt"Dir  )


> Die nächsten Tage sollen ja schön bleiben...
> Da kann man ja noch mal an der Figur arbeiten.


... und nicht nur dann - ich habe mir extra ein Schlechwetterrad zusammengestellt, dessen Zustand mir ziemlich schnuppe ist (OK gewartet wird's dennoch). Der Vorteil ist klar - es gibt keine Ausreden mehr, keine Runden mehr drehen zu muessen ...


> Wenn ich im nächsten Jahr nicht dünn werde, dann werde ich es in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr.


... nanana, wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen - das Schoene ist doch, dass man sich jedes Jahr neue Ziele stecken kann 


> Habe aber immerhin in 3.000km dieses Jahr so ca. 12 kg verloren.
> Stagniert aber schon seit einiger Zeit.


... das ist doch schon mal beachtlich - mit 12 kg waere ich schon bei einem BMI, der gerade mal als "Normalgewicht" bewertet wird ... zuviel "Wollen" kann auch in einem ordentlichen Frust enden - wichtig ist doch lediglich, dass Du dran bleibst und Deine Essgewohnheiten vor allem ueber die Feiertage im Rahmen bleiben (immer dran denken, dass der Magen lediglich faustgross ist  )

Fuer mich wird die Schlechwetterphase zwar auch wieder eine Herausforderung, aber ich bin geruestet. Nicht zu vergessen, das andere, positive Koerpergefuehl, das ich seit dem Gewichtsverlust habe - das motiviert doch sehr ...
Klar ist auch ein schneller Gewichtsverlust eine tolle Sache, nur ist es mir wichtiger, dass es nachhaltig passiert, so dass weder Krankheiten noch Frust die positive Erfahrung in eine negative umkehren - dieser Weg ist ganz klar der haertere.

... in dem Sinne freue ich mich auf 2008  

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Oktober 2007)

avant schrieb:


> Fuer mich wird die Schlechwetterphase zwar auch wieder eine Herausforderung, aber ich bin geruestet. Nicht zu vergessen, das andere, positive Koerpergefuehl, das ich seit dem Gewichtsverlust habe - das motiviert doch sehr ...
> Klar ist auch ein schneller Gewichtsverlust eine tolle Sache, nur ist es mir wichtiger, dass es nachhaltig passiert, so dass weder Krankheiten noch Frust die positive Erfahrung in eine negative umkehren - dieser Weg ist ganz klar der haertere.
> 
> ... in dem Sinne freue ich mich auf 2008




  Wer viel fährt legt sich auch viel auf die Fresse also...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Oktober 2007)

avant schrieb:


> Autsch. Mit dem alten Bike ins Gelaende ist zwar der Motivation nicht gerade zutraeglich, aber wenn Du ein paar km auf dem alten Bike runtergeritten hast, dann hast Du a) Deinem inneren Schweinehund ein Schnippchen geschlagen und b) zumindest Deinem Koerper was Gutes getan (vorausgesetzt das alte Bike "passt"Dir  )
> ...


Das ist leider einer der Knackpunkte. Die Sattelstütze ist, bedingt durch einen Rahmenbruch, mit dem Rahmen verschraubt. Der Sattel ist fast komplett abgesenkt und so natürlich auch nicht mehr gut zu fahren für mich.
Ich habe so nach ca. 15km Knieschmerzen (--> mit Recht!)
Dazu muss ich an diesem Bike (noch) ohne Klickpedale fahren :kotz: 
Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass ich das verlernt habe, aber es geht in die Richtung. Die Nachteile sind auf jeden Fall deutlich spürbar.



avant schrieb:


> ... und nicht nur dann - ich habe mir extra ein *Schlechwetterrad* zusammengestellt, dessen Zustand mir ziemlich schnuppe ist (OK gewartet wird's dennoch). Der Vorteil ist klar - es gibt keine Ausreden mehr, keine Runden mehr drehen zu muessen ...


Wie viel Geld hast du denn dafür bezahlt?
Auch hätte ich dann noch so Ausreden wie "Die andere Geometrie ist gewöhnungsbedürftig",...
Das hilft mir also auch nicht weiter. Außerdem fehlt mir das Geld dazu.
Das Anthem ist kein halbes Jahr alt- und schon kaputt   .



avant schrieb:


> ... nanana, wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen - das Schoene ist doch, dass man sich jedes Jahr neue Ziele stecken kann
> 
> ...


Habe halt "große" Ziele für '08 (Peking,...  )
Nein, mal im Ernst. Ich will nächstes Jahr mal wirklich ernsthaft trainieren und mal gucken, wie weit es gehen kann. Das hat dann hoffentlich auch zur Folge, dass ich dünn werde.



avant schrieb:


> ... das ist doch schon mal beachtlich - mit 12 kg waere ich schon bei einem *BMI*, der gerade mal als "Normalgewicht" bewertet wird ... zuviel "Wollen" kann auch in einem ordentlichen Frust enden - wichtig ist doch lediglich, dass Du *dran bleibst* und Deine *Essgewohnheiten* vor allem ueber die *Feiertage *im Rahmen bleiben (*immer dran denken, dass der Magen lediglich faustgross ist  *)
> ...


Na ja, in wieweit einem (Sportler) der BMI Aufschluss über sein Gewicht gibt, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Wenn man das Mehr an Muskeln bedenkt, dass man logischweise hat, kann man damit auch "arbeiten" (wenn e4s auch nicht genau/sehr ungenau ist)
An en Feiertagen aufzupassen wird mir recht schwer fallen denke ich. Das Schweine aus dem Einzelhandel jetzt schon die Vorweihnachtszeit einläuten ist eine Frechheit.
Im letzten Jahr ist mir ein "Nein!" irgendwie leichter über die Lippen gegangen. Mal sehen, wie ich im Januar so aussehe...



avant schrieb:


> ... in dem Sinne freue ich mich auf 2008
> 
> Gruessle,
> 
> Jo


Geht mir genauso. Auf ein Neues in 2008!

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Markus K (8. Oktober 2007)

ROFL, wat ne Stimmung hier! Das klingt ja so, als würden bei euch schon 4 Kerzen brennen und das Messer auf dem Christstollen angesetzt wäre. Nene, ihr sollt mich doch motivieren! Dieses Jahr hat noch über 2,5 Monate, in denen ich irgendwie 6 kg runterreissen muss. Leider fängt jetzt das neue Semester an, da ist nicht mehr viel Biken drin.

Wer ne Freundin hat, schickt die am Besten einkaufen. Bei all den Süssigkeiten...

Beste vorweihnachtliche Grüsse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus K
Das Jahr ist noch nicht vorbei, die Saison schon (mMn).
Das sorgt für diese Stimmung. Ansich hast du aber Recht.
Wenn du aber mal bedenkst, wie früh es dunkel wird und wie kalt es draußen ist, obwohl, zumindest hier in Ennepetal, den ganzen Tag schon die Sonne scheint, wirst du vielleicht eher verstehen können, wodurch diese Stimmung entsteht.
Für mich sind die Monate November und Dezember nicht
wirklich "bikebar"- sprich: Fahren ist nur unter, wetterbedingt, erschwerten Umständen möglich.
Das führt bei mir dazu, dass ich oft auf das Biken verzichte.
Lass dich aber von mir nicht zum Pausiere hinreißen.
Wünsche dir einen ganz tollen Goldenen Oktober!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema "Freundin" sind und ich mal wieder meine Angaben machen sollte:

Bei der Größe 1,83 cm wieder 89,4 kg... das sind 2,4 kg mehr als noch vor ein paar Wochen. Ursache weiß ich auch (weil ich dran beteiligt war): Abendliche Pizza, mal ein Bierchen mehr, öfters was trinken gehen.... . Da bringt einem auch das 4- 5 malige Training die Woche nichts mehr.

Habe jetzt ein paar neue Regeln zu Hause aufgebaut: Abends keine Pizza mehr (ohne Absprache einen Tag vorher... wenn ichs weiß, esse ich den Tag entsprechend anders), Abends Obstschalen oder ähnliches. Bier erstmal wieder lassen und nicht mehr zu später Stunde kh- hochwertiges Essen.

Bis Ende des Jahres ziele ich jetzt erstmal die 85 kg und bei Fett die 22 an, so erwarte ich nicht zuviel und bei mehr ist die Freude größer.  

Manuel

Gleiche Problem mit dem Fahren. Fahre im Dunklen 30 - 40 km, aber alleine. Wildschweine noch keine gesehen, aber einige Rehe... .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Oktober 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Da bringt einem auch das 4- 5 malige Training die Woche nichts mehr.


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Ich denke, dass hängt vom Umfang des Trainings und von der sonstigen Ernährung ab.
Außerdem ist die *komplette Aussage falsch*, weil das Training zumindest verhindert, dass du noch mehr zunimmst.  


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ein paar neue Regeln zu Hause aufgebaut: Abends *keine Pizza mehr* (*ohne Absprache einen Tag vorher... wenn ichs weiß, esse ich den Tag entsprechend anders*), Abends Obstschalen oder ähnliches. Bier erstmal wieder lassen und nicht mehr zu später Stunde kh- hochwertiges Essen.


Mach es doch lieber so, dass du dich immer so ein bisschen drauf vorbereitest, dasss es Pizza gibt.
D.h., nicht über den Tag verteilst gar nichts isst, wenn du weißt, dass es Pizza gibt, sondern jeden Tag etwas weniger isst und so dann einmal die Woche (oder seltener) Pizza essen kannst.
Alternativ könntest du dein Essen auch dem Training anpassen.
D.h., dass du auf viel Essen verzichten "musst", wenn du nicht gefahren bist.
Ich halte beide Wege für effektiver als deinen Weg.
Kannst du ja mal drüber nachdenken.  

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## OliverB (8. Oktober 2007)

den "körperlichen" Zustand anhand der Waage festzumachen halte ich nicht für die absolute Wahrheit.
Ich habe z.B. seit August mein Gewicht von 97,4 kg auf 87,1 kg reduziert. Seit ca. 14 Tagen variiert mein Gewicht +/- 1,5kg. Dafür ist der Gürtel in den 
letzten 14 Tagen wieder um ein gutes Loch zu weit geworden. Ich schau zu, dass ich pro Woche 100km aufs Bike bekomme. 2 x pro Woche eine "Sprintrunde" mit jeweils 20km und ca. 400hm. 1 x pro Woche eine ~60kg Tour mit rund 1000hm.
Meinen körperlichen Zustand erkenne ich an der benötigten Zeit für die "Sprintstrecke" als auch am Gürtelumfang.
Da sich auch wieder die Konturen der Bauchmuskular abzuzeichnen beginnen, muss ich über den im Internet ermittelten BMI milde lächeln.
Auf alle Fälle; einmal richtig Ka..en gehn, bringt auch 1kg weniger auf die Waage ! 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## DH_RYDA (8. Oktober 2007)

leute, bitte vergesst den BMI! das ist nur ein grober richtwert, die viele faktoren einfach nicht einbezieht und daher zu einem falschem ergebnis führt.
wenns nach dem BMI ginge wäre ich z.B. schon übergewichtig, 85 kilo bei 1,83ergibt 25,4. dies ist aber keinenfalls so. also, was hat mir der BMI gesagt? 
absolut nichts. also vergessen......

zum abnehmen ist vorallem eines wichtig: die negative Kalorienbilanz. es ist eigentlich egal wie spät abends ich noch was esse und ob da eher viel KH oder Proteine drinnen sind. Es kommt auf die Tagesbilanz an! und leider wissen das viel nicht! d.h. ich kann abnehmen indem ich gleich viel esse, mehr kalorien durch sport verbrenne. oder weniger essen als ich benötige. oder beides. wichtig ist nur, dass man nicht zu extreme diäten versucht, da die auf dauer nichts bringen (max. 500 kcal einsparen). wer zuwenig KH ist, veranlasst seinen körper dazu, auf sparmodus zu schalten. wer viele kalorien einspart verliert muskelmasse, und die benötigt am meisten energie....


----------



## zak0r (8. Oktober 2007)

zum 50. mal: das konzept des saisonsportlers ist falsch. wer nur saisional denkt sport machen zu müssen muss sich nicht wundern. und dann zur nächsten frage: wie kann ein sportler ohne sport ein gutes gefühl haben?
wer saisional sport betreibt ist  ein nichtsportler der temporär sport ausübt, sprich immer anfängt grundlage zu bilden nur um sie in der "off season" wieder zu verlieren. wer kontinuierlich, von mir aus auch saisional wechselnden, sport treibt darf sich sportler schimpfen. alles andere ist pseudo pillepalle selbstbetrug und es muss sich nicht über die ringe gewundert werden.


----------



## Manuel79 (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin!  

@Race-Kralle88: Das mit dem Essen war auch so gemeint, wie du es gesagt hast. Ich würde, wenn ich weiß, es gibt Abends etwas fettiges (eine Pizza ist sehr fettig... ich stehe vor allem auf die mit Meeresfrüchte. Die ist da recht heftig) meine Tagesrationen entsprechend reduzieren. Aber ohne Frühstück oder eine Kleinigkeit wie Obstsalat oder Vollkornbrot mit Gurken etc. komme ich nicht durch den Tag. Bin ein Mensch, bei dem ohne Frühstück gar nichts geht und den ersten Kaffee. 

Habe mir ja das Kaloma- Programm aus dem Internet wieder installiert. Gilt für mich lediglich als grober Richtwert, wo ich ein wenig zu heftig zulange und was ich an Kalorien am Tag (in etwa) in mich reinhaue. Ich schreibe da nicht alles akribisch rein.. mir soll ja die Lust am Sport und lecker Essen erhalten bleiben.

@zak0r: Da muss ich dir recht geben!
Nur durch Regelmäßigkeit und "Dranbleiben" verbessert man seinen sportlichen und körperlichen Zustand. Wie man sich sportlich über die verschiedenen Jahreszeiten beschäftigt ist dabei eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist, das es regelmäßig, dauerhaft und mehr als nur einmal die Woche ist.
Sport macht glücklich, ist ein super ausgleich zur Arbeit, Familie, Stress, Ärger, Kummer etc. und zeigt einem auf, was man körperlich alles hinbekommt. 
Würde mich nicht als richtigen Sportler bezeichnen, sondern eher als Hobby- und Ausgleichssportler, aber mit steigenden Ambitionen.


----------



## maistar (9. Oktober 2007)

Zwei weitere Riesen des Siebengebirges sind am Sonntag gefallen.  

Die Löwenburg und der Drachenfels wurden in einer 50 Km/ca. 900 Hm Tour erklommen. Allerdings musste ich die 140 Kg Radlergewicht (inkl. Rad und Gepäck) die letzten Meter zur Löwenburg schieben.  

Allerdings war die Heimreise über den Radweg am Rhein eine Qual und ich litt am nächsten Tag mit heftigsten Verspannungen im Schulter/Nackenbereich.

Die Leistung hat in den letzten Woche kontinuierlich zugenommen und das Gewicht bzw. das Körpergefühl ist wesentlich besser geworden.

Ich freue mich auf die nächste schöne Jahreszeit um dann richtig loszulegen. Über den Winter werde ich wohl nur noch am WE fahren können, werde dafür aber in der Woche Walken und Schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi Manuel.
Nee, ich meinte, dass du *immer *auf ein wenig Essen verzichtest und dich dann ab und zu (max. einmal die Woche!/besser alle zwei Wochen/nur einmal im Monat) mit einer Pizza belohnst.
Ich verspreche mir davon den Effekt, dass du am Ende des Tages weniger isst und durch die Option "Pizza" nie die Motivation verlierst.
Was das Kaloma-Programm ist, weiß ich immer noch nicht genau.
Ein Inetprogramm, wo man eintragen kann, was man über den Tag verteilt gegessen hat?  
Ich weiß ja nicht...
@ maistar
Glückwunsch zur persönlichen "Erstbesteigung" zweier Berge im Siebengebirge, weiter so!  
Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier kannst du mal wegen Kaloma schauen: http://www.kaloma.de/

Wäre mir zuviel zu schreiben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Oktober 2007)

Fauler Sack!  
Aber trotzdem danke für den Link.
Jetzt ist es doch einiges klarer geworden.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (9. Oktober 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hier kannst du mal wegen Kaloma schauen: http://www.kaloma.de/
> 
> Wäre mir zuviel zu schreiben.



Ich wills garnicht wissen was ich da zumir nehme  Dafür Esse ich einfach zu gerne aber auch bei mir ist das Essen bewuster geworden. 
Hab ende letzten Jahres mitm Rauchen aufgehört und gleichzeitig mitm Sport angefangen damit ich nicht noch Fetter werde wie ich schon war.. 
Hab mich von 92Kg auf 76,5Kg bei 172cm runtergeschafft. 
Mit dem Biken habe ich erst dieses Jahr angefangen und muß sagen das war bis jetzt das effektivste. Da habe ich diesen Jahr (April bis heute) von 85 auf bis 76,5Kg runtergeschraubt. 
Also ein Vorteil hat des Rauchen gehabt, dadurch habe ich ein geiles Hobby gefunden  und auch im Winter werde ich weiter Biken zwar nicht so oft (min. 1xWoche) aber das Kompensiere ich mit Joggen.
Gestern war ich auch mal wieder zum angewöhnen 50min laufen, erstaunlich was man für ne Kondition schon durchs Biken hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo jazznova
"*ist das Essen bewuster geworden.*"
Das ist doch schon mal der erste richtig gute Schritt- hin zu einem längeren Leben.  
"*Hab ende letzten Jahres mitm Rauchen aufgehört*"  
Da ist dr nächste, sehr beachtliche, Schritt zu einem längeren und gesünderen Leben 
"*Hab mich von 92Kg auf 76,5Kg bei 172cm runtergeschafft.* "
Das ist ähnlich wie meine Entwicklung (93 auf 75 bei 178cm). Also auch beinahe übermenschlich.
Mal im Ernst:
Wirklich gute Leistung. Mit so einem Gewicht das Biken anzufangen ist echt nicht so einfach.
Vor allem wenn vor deiner Nase immer ein bis zwei spindeldürre Super-Biker her fahren.
"*Also ein Vorteil hat des Rauchen gehabt, dadurch habe ich ein geiles Hobby gefunden  *"
Ganz ohne Rauchen wäre natürlich noch cooler gewesen, aber so ist es denke ich auch schon ganz okay.  
50 Minuten Laufen ist mMn schon echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.  
Ich weiß nicht, ob ichschon mal so viel gelaufen bin.
Spielt ja auch gar keine Rolle.
Du bist auf jeden Fall auf einem sehr guten Weg und solltest ihn unbedingt beibehalten.
Gruß Kai


----------



## b_trier (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab beispielsweise im April angefangen zu Biken (112 kg bei 1,83).Im August war ich schon auf 93 Kilo runter und musste der Zeit leider eine längere Pause einlegen, da mein Rahmen gebrochen war...naja und jetz hab ich sage und schreibe 86 kg... und die Pfunde purzeln. Gut muss dazu sagen ich fahre jeden Tag zur arbeit, sind zwar nur 6 km pro strecke aber das leppert sich dann am ende des Tages, vorallem wenn man nach der arbeit nicht unbedingt direkt nach hause fährt. Fahre auch ziemlich regelmäßig kleinere Touren ins 7G. Rauchen tue ich nach wie vor noch, aber man merkt dass man nicht mehr sooo stark an Zigaretten denkt beim radeln. 

Das soweit von mir.


----------



## waldiP (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe so ziemlich die gleichen Ausgangswerte wie jazznova.
Vor gut drei Monaten hatte ich ein Kampfgewicht von 92kg bei einer Größe von 174cm und das im Alter von 25 Jahren.

Jetzt bin ich mittlerweile bei 83kg angekommen. Spiele einmal die Woche Squash und versuche weniger und bewusster zu essen, wobei ich eine Schwäche zu Burgern besitze. Ich glaube ich habe vor gut zwei Wochen innerhalb sieben Tagen 6 Big Ciabatta TS bei MC Donalds gefuttert, aber zum Glück nicht wieder zugenommen.

Seit dem 25. September habe ich jetzt auch ein MTB (Einsteiger 500,- ) und möchte jetzt noch zusätzlich zum Squash biken.

Mein Ziel sind mindestens auf 75kg runterzukommen, wobei 70 optimal wären.

Liebe Grüße
Waldi


----------



## bergblume (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich stehe mit meinem Vorhaben noch relativ am Anfang (hab erst 3 von 10kg abgenommen ) - und leider ist dies auch nicht der erste Angang. Bin aber diesmal fest entschlossen es zu schaffen.

Was mir jedoch fehlt ist eine Software (kostenlos natürlich) wo ich meinen Fortschritt dokumentieren kann.... also nich nur das Training, sondern wieviel Gewicht ich abgenommen habe, wie stark sich mein Körperfett verändert (lasse ich alle paar Wochen im Fitnessstudio messen)...  

Hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Marie


----------



## maistar (11. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> Hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich?



Mein Tipp:

-> Excel

Alternativ gibt es auch noch ein Programm mit dem Namen KALO oder so ähnlich als Freeware.

Habe Ende August angefangen und bis jetzt etwa 5 Kg abgenommen wobei ich kaum weniger esse als vorher. Das will ich aber noch in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Rockhopper (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marie,
ich schreibe mir meine Daten in eine Excelliste und ziehe mir ein Diagram, wie sich mein BMI geändert hat. Den BMI nehme ich als Motivationshilfe, nicht als Dogma.
Bin auch erst wieder seit zwei Wochen am Abnehmen.
Mal gucken, wie es dann im Frühjahr aussieht....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Oktober 2007)

Kaloma heißt das Programm


----------



## bergblume (11. Oktober 2007)

@maistar:
danke für deine Antwort, aber excel is irgendwie nich so mein Ding - da muss es doch irgendwas _geschmeidigeres_ geben - oder?!?

Was ist denn mit diesem Programm "Kaloma" kann man da Trainingseinheiten eingeben? 

....graphische Auswertung wär auch nich schlecht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (11. Oktober 2007)

KALO24 heisst das Programm!  

Frage mich aber nicht dazu, hatte es nur 5min installiert und dann doch Excel genommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
@ bergblume
"*Was ist denn mit diesem Programm "Kaloma" kann man da Trainingseinheiten eingeben?

....graphische Auswertung wär auch nich schlecht !*"

Also ein Excel-Programm kann das!  
Mal im Ernst: Sicher ist der Umgang mit Excel am Anfang nicht so einfach. Aber ihr wollt ja auch nicht die tiefen dieses Programms ergründen und irgendwelche hochkomplizierten Dinge anstellen.
Ihr wollt ganz einfach festhalten, wann ihr wie viel und in welcher Zeit gefahren seid.
Und das geht mit Excel ganz einfach.
Die Tabelle habt ihr schon, die Überschriften in Zeile 1 und darunter dann die ermittelten Werte eingeben.
Sollten darüber hinaus noch Fragen entstehen, einfach hier übers Forum fragen (einen Bereich "Computer" gibt es ja schon  )
Na ja, man kann ja auch irgendwelche aufbereiteten Internetprogramme nutzen.
Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (11. Oktober 2007)

@maistar:
sowohl KALO24 als auch KaLoMa 5.00 hab ich mir jetzt mal etwas genauer angesehen. Beides sind aber leider "nur" Kalorienrechner - so richtig glücklich macht mich das noch nich.

@Race-Kralle88
ist sicher richtig was du sagst, aber wenn ich dann irgendwelche Durchschnittswerte, Summen, Monatsauswertungen und so haben will, find ich wird es bei Excel schnell unübersichtlich (jedenfalls für mich )

LG
Marie


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Oktober 2007)

N'abend
@ bergblume
Ich kenne da ein Forum, dass dir in diesem Bereich sicher gerne und schnell weiterhilft.  
Wenn du eine Frage hast, kannst du sie doch einfach hier stellen/einen neuen Thread eröffnen (indem du dir deine Frage(n) beantworten lässt).
Wenn ich mal bedenke, was in andern Foren so alles Off topic gepostet wird, dürfte dieser eine Post dann auch kein Problem sein.  
Außerdem erscheint nach Anklicken des Benutzernamens eine Option, mit der man dem entsprechenden User eine PN senden kann.  
So ist es nicht off topic und noch nicht mal für andere einsehbar.  
Kannst du dir ja mal überlegen- soo kompliziert ist es wirklich nicht.
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Race-Kralle88
das ist sehr lieb von dir und wenn ich keine andere Lösung finde als die EXCEL Geschichte, werd ich mich sicher noch mal melden - ob es dann aber bei einer Frage bleibt kann ich nich versprechen 

LG Marie


----------



## bl00dwurst (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Bergblume
ich habe auch lange meine Daten in Excel reingetippt und ich hab sogar mal angefangen was mit Access zu basteln. Das war irgendwie alles nicht das wahre.

Ich hab dann mal so ein paar Online-Trainingstagebücher ausprobiert, natürlich nur die kostenlosen :-D Schau Dir mal http://www.sportanalyse.de an, da bin ich jetzt echt zufrieden mit. Da kannst du Sportdaten reintippen und Gewicht und solche Sachen extra. Alles andere war mir zu kompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi bergblume
Ja, und ich kann dir nicht garantieren, sie (direkt) beantworten zu können.
Wir schaffen das schon!  
Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin am überlegen selber ein geeignetes Programm zu schreiben...

Wer Interesse hat an so einem Projekt mit zu wirken kann mir ja eine PM schicken. Nehme auch gerne Überlegungen und Vorschläge entgegen.

Wenn genug Interesse besteht könnte das durchaus was werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Oktober 2007)

Du glaubst auch du bist es, wa?  
Glaubst du echt, du kannst ein spezielles Programm entwickeln, dass die Vorteile von Excel mit einer einfacheren Bedienung vereint?  
Ich finde Excel nicht so schlimm, dass man jetzt ein neues Programm schreiben müsste.
Na ja, vielleicht findest du ja ein paar Leute die interessiert sind...
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (12. Oktober 2007)

@Race Kralle:
vielen dank! 

@blOOdwurst:
hab mir die Seite angeschaut, dass ist ja der Hammer !!! Das scheint genau das zu sein was ich gesucht habe. Hab mich aber bisher nicht getraut mich anzumelden aber diese DEMO Geschichte sieht schon super aus- is die Seite wirklich umsonst???)

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Marie


----------



## maistar (12. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch du bist es, wa?



Nö, ich dachte auch nicht daran Excel zu ersetzen!  

Es ging mir nur um ein einfaches Interface zur Eingabe der Daten und die ganz normalen Auswertungen dazu. Wenn man natürlich was super spezielles haben will würde das den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## maistar (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich sage nur seit vorsichtig mit dem Eingeben von privaten Daten in irgendwelchen Internetportalen, auch wenn da steht sie würden die Daten nicht kommerziell nutzen. Das heisst jetzt nicht das alles schlecht ist, ich möchte euch nur ein wenig sensibilisieren. Hach, jetzt habe ich bestimmt zuviel aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach so.
Da haben wir ja ein weiteres Argument pro Excel.
Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit nix mehr geschenkt, also seid vorsichtig, wenn ihr ein Inetprogramm kostenlos nutzen könnt, aber keine Werbung seht.
Gruß Kai


----------



## bl00dwurst (12. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Da haben wir ja ein weiteres Argument pro Excel.
> Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit nix mehr geschenkt, also seid vorsichtig, wenn ihr ein Inetprogramm kostenlos nutzen könnt, aber keine Werbung seht.
> Gruß Kai



Das ist sicher richtig und ich habe da bei so manchem Anbieter auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bin aber schon ne ganze Weile bei Sportanalyse und hatte mit den Betreibern auch schon Mailkontakt. Machen einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Und bisher kein Spam oder sonstwas auf die Adresse die ich bei der Registrierung eingetragen habe.  

Ausserdem zwingt mich ja niemand meine Haupt-Mailadresse zu nutzen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bl00dwurst
"Machen einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck."
Das sind die schlimmsten!  
Den "Beweis" für die Seriösität hat man leider erst, wenn man angemeldet ist (dann ist es allerdings auch schon zu spät)
Für Excel ist es nie zu spät.  
Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (13. Oktober 2007)

alternativ email adresse angeben und fertig, wer angst vor spam hat muss leider seine inet comnnection in die tonne kloppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Oktober 2007)

Ihr sollt radeln und nicht im Forum über die Attraktivität von diversen Programmen diskutieren, dabei ist der Kalorienverbrauch zu gering!

PS: Update von mir
178cm 79,6KG 
500 Gramm trennen mich von dem normalen BMI
  Ich muss das Bier weg sperren!


----------



## jazznova (13. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ihr sollt radeln und nicht im Forum über die Attraktivität von diversen Programmen diskutieren, dabei ist der Kalorienverbrauch zu gering!
> 
> PS: Update von mir
> 178cm 79,6KG
> ...




Hehe recht haste, ich werde jetzt auch Kalorien brennen gehen....hab mir gestern beim Spanier dick die Paellea reingehaunen mit lecker Rotwein  

Aber das laß ich mir auch nicht verbieten, man will sichs ja auch gut gehen lassen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Stefan
Mein Bike ist seit einiger Zeit in Reperatur.
Merkst man das?
Ich habe also Zeit für solche Späße.  
War ja die letzten Tage/2 Wochen eh kein Bike-Wetter    

Gruß Kai


----------



## Matze. (13. Oktober 2007)

> War ja die letzten Tage/2 Wochen eh kein Bike-Wetter






Was  besser als jetzt isses doch das ganze Jahr nicht gewesen, habe diese Woche jeden Tag Touren zwischen 2,5 und 4h gemacht .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Das     sollte anzeigen, dass ich mit dieser Situation alles andere als glücklich bin.
Ein lachender Smilie erschien mir in der Situaton nicht angebracht.  
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (13. Oktober 2007)

hi
ich habe das Wetter heute mal wieder richtig genossen und war 2 Std mit dem Bike unterwegs (sorry Kai ) - war einfach nur herrlich. Das Wetter dürfte wenn es nach mir geht ruhig noch so bleiben.

Ich habe mich jetzt übrigens auch bei sportanalyse.de angemeldet und direkt mein heutiges Training eingetragen. Gibt mir irgendwie nen Motivationsschub. Ich werde da jetzt auch jeden morgen mein Körpergewicht eintragen damit ich die Schwankungen besser erkennen kann . 
Mein Aktueller Stand: 3,5kg von 10kg schon weg .

@blOOdwurst: weißt du wie man in dem Graphen von Sportanalyse diese farbigen hinterlegungen macht??? Hab das auf der Demo Seite von denen gesehen, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich sowas selber machen kann. Danke schonmal.

Lieben Gruß 
Marie


----------



## maistar (13. Oktober 2007)

Viel schlimmer als Spam ist der heimliche Verkauf der Adressen und anderer Daten. Davon merkt man erstmal nichts, bis irgendwann auf einmal Post im Briefkasten liegt. Solche Auswertungen werden auch gerne an Marketing Firmen verkauft. Die machen dann aufgrund solcher Daten geziehlt Werbung in Regionen. Es lebe der gläserne Mensch. Glaubt mir, ich habe jahrelang in der Branche gearbeitet.

Heute schönstes Wetter, habe mich mal wieder auf´s Blechroß geschwungen und zwei weitere Berge besiegt. Es sind dabei etwa 40 Km und 1000 Hm gefahren worden.

Jetzt liege ich auf der Couch und habe das Notebook auf dem Schoß und lasse es mir gutgehen.

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt schaffe ich es dieses Jahr noch unter 110 Kg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

N'abend Marie
"*(sorry Kai )*"

 
Ich habe ja auch nix davon, wenn du nicht fahren kannst.
Ich gönne dir diese Tour auf jeden Fall.
Ich kriege mein Bike nicht vor Montag wieder, weil sich die Pfeife immer noch nicht gemeldet hat.
Rufe ihn am Montag noch mal an.
Außerdem bin ich heute eine kleine Runde mit dem Bulls gefahren.
War auch nicht schlecht.
Bin etwas länger als eine Stunde unterwegs gewesen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (13. Oktober 2007)

@maistar
alle achtung 1000hm auf 40km is echt nich schlecht - da darf man auch mitm Notebook mal auf der Couch rumhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergblume (13. Oktober 2007)

hi kai,
ich dachte du konnntest bei dem schönen wetter garnich fahren...aber ich hab nich registriert, dass du mehrere Bikes hast.... dann gibts natürlich nur nen "halbes Mitleid"


----------



## bl00dwurst (13. Oktober 2007)

@bergblume
Du meinst "Notizen". Du klickst oben auf "Notizen" und dann links auf "Hinzufügen" oder so ähnlich. Ich gebe da immer Krankheiten und alles was sich so auf den Sport auswirkt ein. Dann siehste in der Grafik immer direkt den Zusammenhang.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Oktober 2007)

Heute 50,50km mit 1030hm und vielen Trails und danach wog ich glatte 78Kg (Zielgewicht für Morgensfrüh...)
Nun bin ich vollgefressen und habe meinen ellebogen verbunden
Jetzt heißt es für morgen entspannen, damit Mann das Wetter noch mal ausnutzen kann  und den Ellebogen für die nächste woche komplett ausschaltet 

Und 40km mit 1000hm ist echt nicht schlecht für einen mit mehr als 110KG, war die Strecke Technisch anspruchsvoll oder Forststraße?


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

so mal wieder ein Zwischenstand

momentaner Stand:
30.05.2007 - 94,2 kg
06.06.2007 - 93,5 kg
13.06.2007 - 95,0 kg
31.07.2007 - 92,0 Kg
19.08.2007 - 90,5 Kg
20.09.2007 - 90,5 Kg
13.10.2007 - 93,5 Kg 

-Ziel-
31.12.2007 - 85 kg

PS: Kann zur Zeit weder Fußball spielen noch Rad fahren, hab den Fuß im Gips, hab mir die Bänder im Sprungelenk am letzten Sonntag beim Fußball spielen gerissen   
Leider schmeck mir das Essen zu gut, sodaß ich leider wieder Tendenz nach oben habe.  
Aber nächste Woche Monat kommt der Gips runter und der Aircast hin, dann kann ich wieder etwas fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## HEIZER (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich war heute 3 Std unterwegs , 42 Km mit einem kurzen Abstecher auf eine Abraumhalde mit schönen Steigungen 

Da der Wetterman für unsere Region schönes Wetter , bis zu 20° , voraus gesagt hat werde ich morgen noch eine Tour dranhängen .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Marie,
ich würde den "75mm-Freerider" (s. links) zwar nicht direkt als Bike bezeichnen, aber es geht grob in die Richtung.
Es hat keinen Motor, zwei Räder,...
Es ist halt viel schwerer als mein Giant, hat einen tiefen Sattel, der sich auch nicht mehr so einfach hoch machen lässt, weil er (bzw. die Sattelstütze), bedingt durch einen Rahmenbruch(besser gesagt Riss), mit dem Rahmen verschraubt ist.
Man wird auf dem Ding halt einfach nicht mehr schnell.
Für ein Bulls mit einer Suntour-Gabel ist das Ding aber gar nicht mal sooo schlecht.
Aber halt auch noch lange kein Vergleich.
Es kann halt nur die ersten Entzugserscheinungen nehmen.
Mehr aber auch nicht.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (13. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> hi kai,
> ich dachte du konnntest bei dem schönen wetter garnich fahren...aber ich hab nich registriert, dass du mehrere Bikes hast.... dann gibts natürlich nur nen "halbes Mitleid"





Prinzipell solltest du immer !! 2 einsatzfähige bikes zu Hause haben, wie bei vielen anderen auch ist es bei mir ein älteres HT(das immer noch perfekt funzt ) und ein neues Fully (das meist den Vorzug bekommt ). Für reine Trainingszwecke ist natürlich ein RR auch von Vorteil (habe ich auch ), sollten mal alle 3 ausfallen kann ich ja mal wieder zu den Inlinern greifen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Recht hat er.
Auch wenn das Bulls nicht mehr als voll einsatzfähig ist
Kai


----------



## jazznova (14. Oktober 2007)

hm, bin heute auch 60km und 1100hm gefahren...leider habeich aber heute abend gesündigt und hab mir ein halbes Blech selbstgemachte Pizza reingeschoben  
Mal sehen wie das die Waage morgen anzeigt


----------



## maistar (14. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Und 40km mit 1000hm ist echt nicht schlecht für einen mit mehr als 110KG, war die Strecke Technisch anspruchsvoll oder Forststraße?



Danke!

Es gab durchaus auch ein paar technische Teile in der Runde, der Wanderweg vom "Eichtal Parkplatz" in Richtung "Drei Eichen" war sehr schmal und an manchen Stellen echt knifflig. Dann bin ich noch das Hähnebachtal runter, ein wunderschöner kleiner Trail von etwa 3 Km. Die Strecke bestand aus ca. 14 Km Asphalt-, ca. 20 Km Schotter- oder Forstwege und der Rest aus Trails.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Oktober 2007)

okay ich habe mich was unpräzise ausgedrückt, welche "S-Skala" haben die Trails?
Nur so kann ich auf die Belastung Rückschlüsse ziehen


----------



## zak0r (14. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> okay ich habe mich was unpräzise ausgedrückt, welche "S-Skala" haben die Trails?
> Nur so kann ich auf die Belastung Rückschlüsse ziehen



die steigungsprozente+schnitt sind da aussagekräftiger. lies doch was er schreibt, s nix bis s eins.


----------



## maistar (14. Oktober 2007)

Generell sind die Trails s1 vereinzelt s2 maximal aber s3. Es gab zwei Stellen wo ich schieben musste weil es zu schwierig oder zu steil wurde.

Im Siebengebirge geht es immer rauf und runter, ich musste im Berg oft mit 5 Km/H im ersten Gang fahren.


----------



## bergblume (14. Oktober 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Prinzipell solltest du immer !! 2 einsatzfähige bikes zu Hause haben, wie bei vielen anderen auch ist es bei mir ein älteres HT(das immer noch perfekt funzt ) und ein neues Fully (das meist den Vorzug bekommt ). Für reine Trainingszwecke ist natürlich ein RR auch von Vorteil (habe ich auch ), sollten mal alle 3 ausfallen kann ich ja mal wieder zu den Inlinern greifen...



Hi,
ich habe leider nur ein bike und wäre echt aufgeschmissen wenn das kaputt wäre. Kann mir aber auch kein zweites leisten - dann wäre nurnoch joggen drin (macht mir aber seitdem ich mountainbike fahre einfach keinen Spaß mehr )
LG Marie


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ja, MTB fahren is halt das geilste wo gibt.  
Wenn du in ein paar Jahren genug Geld für ein ordentliches Bike hast (eins das besser ist als dein jetziges) und das dann auch für ein neues Bike ausgibst, hast du auch ein Zweit-Bike.  
Es sollte halt noch fahrbar sein und den selben Einsatzzweck haben (also nicht ein Dirtbike und ein Tourenbike oder so).
Ich bin heute noch mal eine knappe Stunde mit dem Bulls gefahren.
Morgen gibt es das nächste Gespräch mit dem Händler und dann weiß ich auch wieder mehr.
Gruß Kai


----------



## jazznova (14. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem Zweitbike beschäftigt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit...
Ich werde zu meinen Rocky auch noch einen Partner suchen  wollte erst ein Cyclocross aber damit kam ich beim Probefahren garnicht klar, dann mitm Fitnessbike aber die dünnen Reifen des wird auch nix... 
Naja, werde mir ein Hardtail kaufen, dann habe ich ein Fully und füt GA ein Hardtail  
Biken kann ein teueres Hobby sein *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo jazznova
"*füt GA ein Hardtail*"
GA-Einheiten sind doch lang.
Gerade dabei kann das Fully seine Komfort-Vorteile ausspielen.
Und da wechselst du auf's Hardtail?
Ich würde das Hardtail nur für schnelle Fahrten und Fahrtechnik-Training nutzen.
Na ja, musste selbst wissen.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (14. Oktober 2007)

Heyho! 

Mal ne Frage. Ich müsste auch ein bisschen Abnehmen (ideal wären 40 Kilo ). Aber mir würden 10 erstmal reichen. Eignet sich biken da? Und was empfehlt ihr mir noch so?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## zak0r (14. Oktober 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Ich müsste auch ein bisschen Abnehmen (ideal wären 40 Kilo ). Aber mir würden 10 erstmal reichen. Eignet sich biken da? Und was empfehlt ihr mir noch so?
> 
> ...



http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/abspecken.html

http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/abspecken2.html

http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html

und weitere links lesen, dann nochmal fragen. 
zur frage: biken ja, aber  
1. nicht nur biken -> krafttraining (nicht muckigepumpe!)
2. belastungsart/intensität/dauer
3. ernährung
4. geh mal n check machen beim doc, bei 40kg übergewicht würd ich sagen dein körper hat länger kein spocht gemacht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn der Arzt sagt "nkay"
Ernährung umstellen und Kalorien zählen, da durch fast automatisch FDH + viel Sport = 40kg in 10 Monaten möglich.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, hab was vergessen: es geht mit biken sogar sehr gut und sogar in 9 Monaten, hatte mich verrechnet


----------



## HEIZER (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin 

Gestern bei geilem Wetter 65 Km , aber nur in der Ebene .



Gewicht  15.10.2007   101,4 Kg

Gewicht  05.02.2007   110,2 Kg


----------



## jazznova (15. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo jazznova
> "*füt GA ein Hardtail*"
> GA-Einheiten sind doch lang.
> Gerade dabei kann das Fully seine Komfort-Vorteile ausspielen.
> ...



Naja, mit meinen Fully fahre ich eigentlich nur Trails und knackige Anstiege hoch, das ist glaub alles andere als GA1. 
Mitm Hardtail würde ich halt Waldautobahnen und Asphalt fahren...hier und da mal ein kleiner Trail aber das wars. Ums richtig knallen zu lassen habe ich mein Rocky  .


----------



## zak0r (15. Oktober 2007)

ein ets-x zum richtig knallen?


----------



## Guiseppe (15. Oktober 2007)

Sind 40 Kilo in 10 Monaten echt schaffbar? Auch ohne zum Doc zu gehen?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (15. Oktober 2007)

Okay...abnehmen ist das eine, das Gewicht zu halten, das andere. Ist das automatisch drin? Also, wenn man erstmal abgenommen hat, hält man sein Gewicht dann auch? 

Und was verstehst du unter viel Sport?

1. Welche Sportarten?
2.Wie häufig/oft etc.?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du dran bleibst und täglich deine Runden drehst, werden die 40kg in 10 Monaten weg sein (können)
Dafür solltest du aber auch jeden Tag 2 oder mehr, viel mehr  Stunden Biken. Außerdem gezieltes Krafttraining machen (macht dich zwar schwerer, nimmt dir aber den hohen Fettanteil vom Körper).
Dazu solltest du auch, schwimmen und später dann Laufen gehen.
Dann geht es nicht so sehr auf die Gelenke.
Dazu dann eine, wenn nötig, große Ernährungsumstellung und schon bist du am Ziel.
Du solltest dir aber auch mal was gönnen und dich von Rückschlägen nicht unterkriegen lassen.
Wenn du keine Lust hast, mache eine Pause.
Dann weiter machen bringt nix. Die Lust kommt schon wieder.
Wenn du trotzdem weiter machst, könnte es sein, dass du die Lust ganz verlierst und dir so selbst den Spaß an einer großartigen Sportart nimmst, die die Pfunde nur so purzeln lässt.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Oktober 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Okay...abnehmen ist das eine, das Gewicht zu halten, das andere. Ist das automatisch drin? Also, wenn man erstmal abgenommen hat, hält man sein Gewicht dann auch?
> 
> Und was verstehst du unter viel Sport?
> 
> ...



*Da: ca. 50km von den gesammten Kilometern ist durchs Joggen, der Rest Hometrainer und Mountainbike.
PS: Gewicht halten ist einfacher wie Abnehmen, sofern du nicht in deine alten Gewohnheiten verfällst!*


----------



## Guiseppe (16. Oktober 2007)

Nach diesem Plan scheint das ganze realisierbar zu sein! 

Und wie siehts ernährungstechnisch aus? Was hast du so gegessen? Bzw. was?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Oktober 2007)

Wenig Fett und Vollkornprodukte sonst ausgewogen Obst "wenig Gemüse" Brot Nudeln Katoffeln und Fisch & Fleisch, die Menge machts 
PS: ich war die ersten 5 Monate Arbeitslos und konnte deswegen viel trainieren


----------



## Lateralus (16. Oktober 2007)

Was ist denn da im November passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wenig Fett und Vollkornprodukte sonst ausgewogen Obst "wenig Gemüse" Brot Nudeln Katoffeln und Fisch & Fleisch,


Wieso denn wenig Gemüse? Ist da was "schlechtes", besser gesagt, etwas wenig empfehlenswertes, enthalten oder magst du es einfach nicht?
Warum hast du es in Anfrührungsstriche gesetzt?


Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> die Menge machts


  Man kann alles essen, reguliert werden muss nur die Menge.
Ob es gesund ist, ist wieder eine andere Frage.
In meinen Augen ist das, WAS man isst, wichtiger als die Menge.
Es kommt auf die Inhaltsstoffe an. Von allem etwas und dann passt das schon.
Wenn man jeden Tag zwei Tafeln Schokolade und sonst nichts isst, wird man wohl auch abnehmen, aber ist das gesund? Nein!
Ist zwar ein sehr realitätsfernes Beispiel, aber zur Veranschaulichung sicher dennoch geeignet.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist das Gesund?
- Ja?
Dann mag ich es nicht...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde Obst auch als gesund bezeichnen...

Kai


----------



## bergblume (16. Oktober 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Was ist denn da im November passiert?



vermutlich noch nichts, es sei denn ich hinke mit meinem Kalender etwas hinterher -vielleicht ist das aber auch das potentielle  Gewicht was Stefan im November erreichen könnte wenn er jetzt jeden Tag nurnoch essen würde....

LG
Marie


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> vermutlich noch nichts, es sei denn ich hinke mit meinem Kalender etwas hinterher -vielleicht ist das aber auch das potentielle  Gewicht was Stefan im November erreichen könnte wenn er jetzt jeden Tag nurnoch essen würde....
> 
> LG
> Marie



  könnte ich schaffen, hab Hunger auf Döner


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Oktober 2007)

@ Stefan
Statt hier dumme Sprüche rauszuhauen, könntest du uns Unwissenden lieber mal erzählen, was du da im November siehst
(ich meine, als Prognose- so schlimm?)   
Hast du weitere übermenschliche Fähigkeiten?
Was passiert im Jahr 2027? Wird es sehr schlimm?

War natürlich nur ein kleiner Spaß von mir, aber sag uns doch mal bitte, was da los ist.
Vielleicht können wir dir ja helfen  .

Könnte ja fast meine Prognose sein.  
Mein Bike kriege ich erst am Monatsende zurück. 
Dann ist das Wetter so    und mir zum   zu Mute

Gruß Kai


----------



## Herbstbeiker (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist Diagramm lesen wirklich so schwer? Er nimmt im November 42,4kg zu, und im Dezember dafür wieder 44,5kg ab. So was nennt man den Jojo-Effekt!


----------



## maistar (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann Stefan´s Daten nur untermauern. Anfang 1998 hatte ich 110 Kg und mir mein MTB gekauft. Dann bin ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit geradelt, habe "etwas" weniger und bewusster gegessen und jedes Wocheende mind. 50 Km gefahren. Im August hatte ich dann 85 Kg gehabt.

Leider habe ich in den letzten 7 Jahren kaum mehr Sport machen können. Zusätzlich maßlos fressen und schon waren es über 125 Kg. Fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten wieder regelmässig mit dem Bike (leider geht es nicht zur Arbeit) und habe schon über 5 Kg verloren und das "ohne" meine Essgewohnheiten grossartig zu ändern. Die Bewegung macht einfach schon viel aus.  

Trotzdem wird es nun an der Zeit das Training zu intensivieren und an meinen Fress... ähh Essgewohnheiten zu arbeiten.


----------



## ROW DY-1 (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin

@Race-Kralle88

Das hat er schon mal geschrieben, ist aber viele Seiten her. Es ist sein Start gewicht im Jan...So zusagen als Motivation ;-)  wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Oktober 2007)

ROW DY-1 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Race-Kralle88
> 
> ...



Oooh, bist du langweilig.
Die Frage des Tages einfach so aufzulösen.  
Nein, Danke für die Antwort.
Wenigstens einer hier, der noch vernünftig auf Fragen antwortet.
Danke,
Kai
P.S.: Ich bin ja auch schon einige Monate hier, habe es aber wohl irgendwie überlesen, sry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergblume (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich ja glück gehabt, dass ich da mal noch ne Ausrede habe - bin ja erst seit Okt. dabei . Konnte ich also garnich wissen...

Schade und ich hab gedacht hier im Forum endlich mal einen mit übernatürlichen Kräften gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> Hab ich ja glück gehabt, dass ich da mal noch ne Ausrede habe - bin ja erst seit Okt. dabei . Konnte ich also garnich wissen...
> 
> *Schade und ich hab gedacht hier im Forum endlich mal einen mit übernatürlichen Kräften gefunden zu haben.:heul *:



Wie kannst du sowas sagen  du hast mich doch noch gar nicht radeln sehen

PS: allein wie übernatürlich unterentwickelt meine Rechtschreibung und Gramatik ist...


----------



## bergblume (16. Oktober 2007)

eine übernatürlich unterentwickelte Rechtschreibung habe ich auch - das beeindruckt mich nicht


----------



## Elena.! (16. Oktober 2007)

> PS: allein wie übernatürlich unterentwickelt meine Rechtschreibung und Gramatik ist...





Bitte die Grammatik mit Doppel-m etwa so mm


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Oktober 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Bitte die Grammatik mit Doppel-m etwa so mm



Du verkennst die Ironie


----------



## maistar (17. Oktober 2007)

Der ständige Gedanke ans (fr)essen ist schon ein Übel!


----------



## avant (17. Oktober 2007)

... um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen - die Weight Watchers der Bike Community helfen mir weiterhin am Training dranzubleiben - es sind zwar täglich nicht soo viele km wie bei manch' anderen, aber ich komme immerhin auf durchschnittlich 25 km / Tag bei ~300 hm/Tour. Musste auch auf mein Zweitrad ausweichen, nachdem mein Fully die Grätsche gemacht hat und erst morgen zum Service kommt  
Nur kleine Fortschritte gibt es zu vermelden - bin jetzt bei 89 kg angekommen und es geht nur noch langsam voran. Ich vermute daher stark, daß ich anfangs vornehmlich Wasser verloren habe und noch kein Fett abgebaut wurde 

Grüssle,

Jo - dranbleiben


----------



## bergblume (17. Oktober 2007)

-


----------



## bergblume (17. Oktober 2007)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe den Beitrag von Ken II gemeldet, deshalb wurde er wohl kommentarlos gelöscht. Beleidigungen gehören hier nicht rein!


----------



## bergblume (17. Oktober 2007)

@maistar danke - ich dachte schon ich hab was an den Augen


----------



## maistar (17. Oktober 2007)

@bergblume: Bitte!  

Boah, ich habe die letzten Tage viel zu viel gegessen und mich arbeitsbedingt viel zu wenig bewegt. Rums, da sind schon wieder 3 Kg mehr auf der Waage.


----------



## bergblume (17. Oktober 2007)

bei mir ist momentan Stillstand und zwar schon seit einer ganzen Weile


----------



## Guiseppe (17. Oktober 2007)

Hab in den letzten 1 1/2 Wochen 3 Kilogramm abgenommen!! *stolz sei* 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Oktober 2007)

3KG in 1,5 Wochen Respekt, bleib dran und höre auf deinen Körper!
Überlastung entlastet dich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> bei mir ist momentan Stillstand und zwar schon seit einer ganzen Weile



Wenn du nicht sofort 30km mit 600hm fährst, komm ich mit einer Peitsche meiner Wahl vorbei und treib dich die Berge rauf!

Oder hast du dein Zielgewicht erreicht?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Oktober 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Hab in den letzten 1 1/2 Wochen 3 Kilogramm abgenommen!! *stolz sei*
> 
> Keep on chooglin'
> 
> Guiseppe


Hallo Guiseppe.
Hast du auch allen Grund zu.
Am Anfang geht es aber oft recht schnell. Zu schnell ist aber auch nicht gut, da den Körper die fehlende Energiezufuhr auslaugt, zumindest wenn man es übertreibt.
Wenn du dich also schwach fühlst, mache eine Pause oder ess ein bisschen mehr.
Gönn dir mal was.
Am nächsten Tag muss es dann aber weiter gehen können.
Sich etwas zu gönnen, motiviert einen auch, weiter zu machen.
Sei nicht enntäuscht, wenn es nicht in diesem Tempo weitergeht.
Weiter so,
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (17. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan: Na wer wird denn da kleine Mädchen schlagen so gehts ja nich 
mal im ernst ich fahr momentan schon wie eine irre die Berge rauf und runter, aber irgendwie is seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr los mit meinem Abnehmen - vielleicht is ja auch einfach meine Waage kaputt


----------



## maistar (17. Oktober 2007)

Welche Strecken fährst du denn so?

Schwierige Wege gehen sehr auf die Kondition und Trainieren sogar noch andere Muskelgruppen mit die dann auch wieder Kalorien verbrauchen. Ansonsten plane mal längere Touren ein, das zehrt auch sehr am Körper.

Ich komme leider erst nächstes Wochenende wieder zum fahren. Dann werden es aber mit Sicherheit wieder anstrengende 40 bis 50 km durch das Siebengebirge mit vielen Höhenmetern.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich biete nächsten Sonntag eine ans Fett gehende Tour an, nach so einer Tour wiegt man direkt bis zu 2KG weniger  siehe LMB


----------



## Guiseppe (21. Oktober 2007)

Heyho!

Ich habe also innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen etwa 4 Kilo abgenommen. Kann ruhig so weitergehen! 

Aber mal eine Frage: Ab wann sieht man eigentlich, das man abgenommen hat? Also wann fällt auch äußerlich auf, das man weniger wiegt? Ab wieviel Kilo weniger etwa?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Guiseppe
Ist natürlich stark von der Körpergröße abhängig, ich würde aber mal einfach 5kg sagen.
Kann natürlich auch etwas mehr oder weniger seien.
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Auf der Waage sieht man u. U. jedes Gramm!


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal eine bildliche Gegenüberstellung vorher nachher.
Das erste Bild ist aber leider nicht das 111kg bild sondern das ca 100kg Bild. Leider habe ich keines gefunden, auf dem ich 111kg gewogen hab.











mfg 
mali


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. Oktober 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> Ich habe also innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen etwa 4 Kilo abgenommen. Kann ruhig so weitergehen!
> 
> ...



 ich hab es nach 20kg gemerkt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Na dann hat der gute ja noch 8 Wochen, bis er was merkt  
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (21. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Na dann hat der gute ja noch 8 Wochen, bis er was merkt
> Gruß Kai


Hehe, das wird schwer  
Bei mir tut sich momentan auch nichts.....aber ich muß auch sagen ich hab momentan echt ein gesunden Hunger  
Solang es nicht aufwärts geht bin ich eigentlich beruhigt, aber irgend würde ich ja gern noch 3 Kilo weg haben dann wärs optimale


----------



## Centurion-user (21. Oktober 2007)

schließe mich euch an,

ich bin 22 Jahre jung, 1,81 m groß und wiege derzeit 93 kg.

Mein Ziel ist es auf 80 kg zukommen.

Als ich vor zwei Jahren aufgehört habe mit den Fahrrad zu fahren war ich schonmal bei diesem Gewicht und eine Strecke von 80 km war auch nicht so schwer.
Aber aus beruflichen Gründen kaufte ich mir vor Zwei Jahren ein Auto und seid diesem Tag war praktisch schluss mit biken (da ich mein damaliges Bike auch in einem schlechten Zstand hinterlassen hatte, bin ich selbst im Urlaub nicht gefahren).

Nun, nach dieser Auszeit habe ich wieder mehr Zeit für dieses Hobby und mir auch gleich ein neues Bike gekauft.

Ich bin mitlerweile auch schon etwas gefahren, jedoch hatte ich schon nach 5 km probleme mit der Ausdauer. (Beine flatterten und ich hächelte wie ein junger Hund.)

Nächste Woche beginne ich meine damilige tägliche Tour langsam wieder für mich und mein Bike "zurückzuerobern"
und somit auf meine Ausdauer zu verbessern.

Ergebnisse folgen.
Gruß Centu-user


----------



## Andi76 (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe im Mai wieder angefangen zu biken, nach 10! Jahren Sportabstinenz.
Ich weiß, selber schuld.Nach vielen Jahren der Raucherei und des ungesunden Lebensstiles führten mich ein inzwischen zu  hoher Blutdruck und massives Übergewicht zurück zum Sport.

War früher (90-95) in meiner Jugend etwas radikaler unterwegs und war nach vielen Jahren dessen einfach überdrüssig.CC-Rennen und so Spielereien waren an der Tagesordnung.

Nun denn zurück zum Thema,seit Mai von 115kg runter auf 102kg, bin dabei 1,92cm groß geblieben 
31J. jung und zweifache Vater und Familienoberhaupt.Meine Frau hat den Trainingseinsatz bisher super toleriert und jetzt gehts über den Winter ins Studio.
Krafttraining mit anschl. Ausdauertraining auf dem Schwinnspinner bilden die Basis unm vielleicht im März-April bei 95kg zu landen. Das wäre super.
Alles was noch weiter runter geht ist natürlich willkommen.
Für nächste Saison habe ich mir mal ein zwei Hobbyrennen vorgenommen.
Achso, das mit dem rauchen hat sich natürlich erledigt, aber schon im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Guiseppe (21. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Guiseppe
> Ist natürlich stark von der Körpergröße abhängig, ich würde aber mal einfach 5kg sagen.
> Kann natürlich auch etwas mehr oder weniger seien.
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Auf der Waage sieht man u. U. jedes Gramm!



Also, bin ungefähr 1,87m groß. Aber ich denke, das die Schätzung so nach 5-10 Kilo ganz realistisch ist! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Manuel79 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wow! Zum Winter hin purzeln bei einigen ja kräftig die Pfunde! 
Hut ab!

Vorsicht vor den Winterschnakeleien!

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt mit Indoor Klettern angefangen als Ersatz für die Abendrunde nach der Arbeit 
Bin seit gestern nach der Tour und heute Morgen trotz Pizza bei meinem Zielgewicht angekommen, mal schauen wie lange ich die 77,8 schaffe zu halten 

Haltet die Ohrensteif und die Finger weg vom Fett


----------



## OliverB (22. Oktober 2007)

mein Gewicht stagniert momentan bei 85,5 - 86 kg bei 182cm Körpergröße. Ziel ist < 80kg.
Ich habe im Internet Tante gooogle mit dem Thema "Kaloriengrundverbrauch" bemüht. Eine aussagekräftige Meinung zu dem Thema gibbet wegen der Vielfalt natürlich nicht. Da ist mir die Frage gekommen, wie aussagekräftig die Kalorienzähler von Polar, HAC5 & Co. sind. Sind das Näherungswerte oder eher Schätzungen ? Wenn es Näherungswerte sind, würde ich einfach mal 24 Stunden das Ding in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Guiseppe (22. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit Indoor Klettern angefangen als Ersatz für die Abendrunde nach der Arbeit
> Bin seit gestern nach der Tour und heute Morgen trotz Pizza bei meinem Zielgewicht angekommen, mal schauen wie lange ich die 77,8 schaffe zu halten
> 
> Haltet die Ohrensteif und die Finger weg vom Fett



Herzlichen erstmal! 

Ist abens mal ein bisschen Heimtrainer fahren eine gute Alternative zu Outdoor-Biken? Und dazu noch e bissl laufen und schwimmen? Bis ich dann im Januar wieder mit draußen Fahrn anfange?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Oktober 2007)

Fahrtechnik geht dir nur verloren und dein Körper härtet sich nicht ab, aber wenn dich das nicht stört ist Hometrainern genauso gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (22. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik geht dir nur verloren und dein Körper härtet sich nicht ab, aber wenn dich das nicht stört ist Hometrainern genauso gut.



Und was ist da besser? Also trainint, ohne Technikverlust und mit Abhärtung?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Oktober 2007)

ab in die Fahrradklamotten und raus in den Wald


----------



## Guiseppe (22. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ab in die Fahrradklamotten und raus in den Wald



Okay, das is ne Ansage! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Guiseppe
Wenn du zu viel auf einmal abhärtest, wirst du krank  
Ergebnis:Zwangspause! (schreckliches Wort!   )

Vom Klettern wird die Fahrtechnik auch nicht besser  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeiten, was macht denn das Bike?


----------



## bergblume (22. Oktober 2007)

vorallem heute gibts ja echt keinen Grund zu Hause zu Radeln - werd gleich mal die Sonnenstrahlen genießen gehen....

LG Marie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich war am Samstag wieder fleissig unterwegs, trotzdem wurde es in manchem Tal ganz schön kalt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mahlzeiten, was macht denn das Bike?


Moin,
weiterhin "Kulanzf1ckerei" wie Sascha zu sagen pflegt.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann ich so am Montag nächste Woche wieder damit rechnen.


bergblume schrieb:


> vorallem heute gibts ja echt keinen Grund zu Hause zu Radeln - werd gleich mal die Sonnenstrahlen genießen gehen....
> 
> LG Marie


Ich kann nur zu Hause radeln  



maistar schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag wieder fleissig unterwegs, trotzdem wurde es in manchem Tal ganz schön kalt.


Das bringt die Jahreszeit so mit sich.  
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergblume (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja das stimmt - ganz schön frisch im Schatten. Aber ich finde wenn man lange klamotten anzieht und lange Handschuhe dann gehts... mitlerweile kann ich mich auch wieder einigermassen in so engen klamotten zeigen (hab jetzt 4,5 von meinen 10 Wunschkilos abgenommen und wiege jetzt 55,5 bei 160). muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass war mir vorher schon irgendwie sehr unangenehm als ich noch 60kg gewogen habe, weil mit den Fahrradklamotten kann man halt nich wirklich was überdecken....

Lieben Gruß
Marie


----------



## Manuel79 (23. Oktober 2007)

Da geht es dir wohl wie mir..... 183 cm groß und 87 kg.... kaufe mir jetzt so eine schicke enge sugoi für den Winter.... da sind man ja jede Speckrille... Naja, vielleicht versteckt die Jacke ein wenig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
"dass war mir vorher schon irgendwie sehr unangenehm als ich noch 60kg gewogen habe"
Ha(tte)st du Angst, dass die "200kg- ;ein GROßES Eis geht noch- ; von Sport halte ich nicht viel"-Frauen lachen?
Das sieht immer noch 1000mal besser aus, als ein 180kg-Mann, bei dem das T-shirt nur den halben (behaarten) Bauch bedeckt. :kotz: 

Ich sage nur eins: FRAUEN *kopfschüttel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## jazznova (23. Oktober 2007)

So ich war eben auch nochmal schnell Kilometer schrubben 
Zum Thema Kälte,
ich habe mir gestern eine Gore Tool Jacke gegönnt und bin absolut begeistert, war heute nur mit einem Funktionsunterhemd und der Gore unterwegs. 
Absolute klasse, trotz dem starken Wind ist nichts durchgekommen  
Und mein neues Hardtail ist noch in dir Familie hinzugerungen  das macht auch mächtig Spaß


----------



## zak0r (23. Oktober 2007)

gore ist überteuerter mist, das ist alles unnötig für biker wenns nicht grade n alpencross in den westalpen ist, aber das ist wohl n thema was nie abgeschlossen ist, schlimmer noch als der fettburner puls


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Gore Überziehschuhe sind defentiv nach 2 Monaten kapott 
Die Jacken sollen angeblich aber wirklich was taugen


----------



## jazznova (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab sonst eigentlich auch nix von Gore aber bei der Jacke wurde mir fast von alles ngesagt das ich eine Gore nehmen soll und bereut hab ich es nach der Ausfahrt von heute nicht 
Egal, am Smstag mach ich mal wieder ne größere Tour...im moment tut sich nichts an der Waage


----------



## bergblume (23. Oktober 2007)

Gore is bestimmt nich schlecht - aber einfach nen bisschen zu teuer finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (23. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte besser geschrieben: gute ware zu vollkommen kranken preisen


----------



## hogacom (24. Oktober 2007)

Meine Gorejacke ist vier Jahre alt und noch TOP in Ordung, kann nicht maulen, wirklich gut habe mir die Winterjacke mit herausnehmbaren Armen gekauft, ok ok 150 Öken sind nicht wirklich billig aber die Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt habe mir  gerade am Montag ein neues Wintertrikot gekauft. 

Assos Air Jack 851 Jacke schwarz der Preis ist ein Hammer aber es soll richtig taugen, werde es heute Abend testen und Euch das Ergebnis wissen lassen.


----------



## maistar (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch eine Jacke von GORE, die ist schon 10 Jahre alt und noch super in Ordnung. Die Jacke hat damals 300 DM gekostet.


----------



## Rockhopper (24. Oktober 2007)

Zak0r hat schon recht; die Preise für GoreTex-Produkte sind schon krank.
Trotzdem habe ich mir nach dem Verschleiß meiner ersten auch ein zweites Mal eine Gore-Windstopperjacke gekauft. 
Weil Reisverschluß, die Nähte und die Stoffe tauglich sind und nicht wie bei manch anderer Marke vor dem ersten Einsatz sich schon wieder voneinander verabschieden.
Eine Gore-Regenjacke würde ich mir aber nie wieder kaufen,. Da rechtfertigt die Funktion den Preis nicht; auch bei Windstopperhosen gibt es genug Alternativen


----------



## Manuel79 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde mir bei Karstadt am Wochenende für meine langen Wochenendausfahrten (2-5 Stunden am Sa und So) und vielleicht zu joggen unter der Woche eine Scott Winter Pro Race für 55,-- Euro kaufen und von Gore die Phantom für 149,-- Euro. Mehr Geld gebe ich nicht dafür aus. Mit einem dicken Unterhemd oder Funktionshemd kann ich auch etwas kältere Tage überdauern. Da meine Skikleidung auch von Gore ist und ich die schon seit gut 5 Jahren trage, weiß ich, das ich keinen Fehlkauf machen (vielleicht vom Einsatzgebiet, aber nicht von der Qualität).

Was ich mir nicht kaufen würde sind Klamotten von Assos (definitiv zu teuer!). Sugoi ist auch noch okay.


----------



## zak0r (24. Oktober 2007)

geht zum aldi/lidl, das zeug ist genau so gut, grade zum biken wo ständig dreck an die kleidung kommt.
ich hab letztens beim lidl "outletverkauf" drei prall gefüllte plastiktüten voller funktionswäsche und sportklamotten, inklusive radhosen etc, für 30 euro gekauft (pro plastiktüte 10e).
das zeug ist gleich gut wie odlo, raglanschnitt etc. und wenns stinkt, innen müll und gut ist. ich habe lieber 10 tshirts für 10 euro als eins für 25. funktion ist identisch.


p.s. nein mir gehts nicht ums pfennigfuchsen, ich hab outdoor und expeditionskram im wert eines kleinwagens hier rumliegen.


----------



## maistar (24. Oktober 2007)

Die ALDI Sachen sind auch nicht schlecht, habe mir eine Hose und ein langärmeliges Trikot gekauft. Passt und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Die ALDI Sachen sind auch nicht schlecht, habe mir eine Hose und ein langärmeliges Trikot gekauft. Passt und funktioniert einwandfrei.


Und weil die auch nicht schelcht sind, hat sich der Herr zak0r direkt drei Tüten voll davon gekauft  
Ich weiß ja nicht wie euer Einkaufverhalten ist, aber wenn ich in einem Radladen Bike-Klamotten kaufe, gehe ich da mit max. 5 Sachen raus (und nicht mit drei Tüten voll).
Also; Entweder ist das doch nicht alles so dolle oder ihr seid kaufsüchtig, sucht euch was aus!
Ich tippe auf das Erste  

Gruß Kai


----------



## FeierFox (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Modellpalette von Aldi dieses Jahr ausschaut, aber bisher hatten grade die Winterhosen ein großes Manko: kein Windstopper. Das ist ne wirklich üble Sache von der ich jedem nur abraten kann. Die Jacken gehn noch, die Trikots fand ich grenzweritig, denn besonders gut haben die nicht "funktioniert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (24. Oktober 2007)

Die Hose vom ALDI 2007 hat Windstopper, sogar das Trikot hat einen.

Ich komme wunderbar mit einer kurzen und einer langen Hose, sowie einem kurzarm und einem langarm Trikot aus. Es wird erst was neues gekauft wenn das alte kaputt oder einfach nur durch ist.

Mein Geheimnis: Nach dem radeln kommen die dreckigen Sachen direkt in die Waschmaschine und am nächsten Tag sind wieder frische Klamotten da.


----------



## hogacom (24. Oktober 2007)

Aldi never again, habe mir mal ein Langarmtrikot dort gekauft. Das hat überhaupt nicht "funktioniert" habe mich danach wahnsinnig geärgert. War beim fahren schön klattschnass und dann wurde es schön kalt in dem Ding. Lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und vielleicht weniger Teile kaufen dafür welche die "funktionieren".


----------



## zak0r (24. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und weil die auch nicht schelcht sind, hat sich der Herr zak0r direkt drei Tüten voll davon gekauft



war genereller abverkauf, wo eine tüte 10e pauschal war. 
das waren nicht nur bikesachen, sondern auch sachen für andere spocht und autdooraktivitäten. hab z.b. 3 langarmshirts mit daumenlöchern gekauft, super im winter NICHT nur beim biken sondern grade im gebirge ohne rad.
aber abgesehen davon, wenn nach tüte bezahlt wird, ist doch prima, hab ich genug reserve, 30 euro für 3 tüten ist wohl zu verschmerzen 





hogacom schrieb:


> Aldi never again, habe mir mal ein Langarmtrikot dort gekauft. Das hat überhaupt nicht "funktioniert" habe mich danach wahnsinnig geärgert. War beim fahren schön klattschnass und dann wurde es schön kalt in dem Ding. Lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und vielleicht weniger Teile kaufen dafür welche die "funktionieren".



1. sollte ja generell in belastungspause bekleidet werden, da sonst auskühlen NORMAL ist, auch mit 40 euro odlo unterhemd, 200e windstopperjacke und 500euro xcr jacke 
2. wenns zu feucht ist, ist es zu dick für die belastung/umgebungsluft. eventuell ist ein dünnes unterhemd sinnvoll als schweissleiter der die haut trocken hält.




FeierFox schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Modellpalette von Aldi dieses Jahr ausschaut, aber bisher hatten grade die Winterhosen ein großes Manko: kein Windstopper. Das ist ne wirklich üble Sache von der ich jedem nur abraten kann. Die Jacken gehn noch, die Trikots fand ich grenzweritig, denn besonders gut haben die nicht "funktioniert".



dieses jahr vorne windstopper hinten normal dick lycra, prima gemacht.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit Indoor Klettern angefangen als Ersatz für die Abendrunde nach der Arbeit
> Bin seit gestern nach der Tour und heute Morgen trotz Pizza bei meinem Zielgewicht angekommen, mal schauen wie lange ich die 77,8 schaffe zu halten



Ja Arschkarte, hab seit 3 Tagen wieder über 78KG und Muskelaufbau den man sehen kann  wer braucht ein "Unterarm Modell"?


----------



## bergblume (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch einige Sachen von Aldi gekauft und muss sagen die Jacken halten echt schön warm . Die größte Schwachstelle an den Sachen sind in meinen Augen die Reissverschlüsse - die halten meist nicht besonders lang. Bei den Hosen finde ich ist das größte Problem, dass die nicht lang genug sind...oben rum sitzen die gut und unten rum ist es dann zu kurz.

@Stefan Yoah: weiß überhauptnich warum dich das so ärgert. Starke Unterarme sehen bei Männern doch gut aus  und beim Biken sind sie auch von Vorteil.

Hier mein aktueller Stand (trage meine Trainingseinheiten aber erst seit ca. 1Monat bei Sportanalyse ein):


----------



## SSaM85 (25. Oktober 2007)

55,5 kg.... wie groß bist du denn? 

@ stefan na das geht doch gaanz einfach; kein eiweiß mehr essen, dafür soviele kohlenhydrate und fett wie nur möglich und schwupps sieht man die muskeln nicht mehr und in nen paar wochen hat sich das mit dem klettern dann auch erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergblume (25. Oktober 2007)

@SSaM85: 160cm - mein Zielgewicht sind 50kg (hab ich früher auch immer gewogen, damit fühle ich mich einfach am wohlsten)


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> @SSaM85: 160cm - mein Zielgewicht sind 50kg (hab ich früher auch immer gewogen, damit fühle ich mich einfach am wohlsten)



bei 160cm ist doch 55KG super


----------



## maistar (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte auch gerade sagen: "50 kg sind bei 160 ein bisschen wenig oder?"

Aber wenn du dich damit am wohlsten fühlst... 

Unter 50 kg würde ich schon als ungesund bezeichnen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ja Arschkarte, hab seit 3 Tagen wieder über 78KG und Muskelaufbau den man sehen kann  wer braucht ein "Unterarm Modell"?


Kannst du mir geben- mir gefällt's!  



bergblume schrieb:


> Hier mein aktueller Stand (trage meine Trainingseinheiten aber erst seit ca. 1Monat bei Sportanalyse ein):



Sehr schön! 510km in einem Monat sind echt gut!  
Zum Vergleich:
Ich komme in diesem Monat auf ca. 50km (Gründe sind ja bekannt)
Aber 510km sind (theoretisch) 6.120km im Jahr (auch wenn die Rechnung sehr wahrscheinlich nicht aufgehen wird)
Ob die angestrebten 50kg zu wenig sind, hängt von der Person ab. Das kann auch (sehr) gut aussehen.



maistar schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerade sagen: "50 kg sind bei 160 ein bisschen wenig oder?"
> 
> Aber wenn du dich damit am wohlsten fühlst...
> 
> Unter 50 kg würde ich schon als ungesund bezeichnen.


Wenn sie sich wohl fühlt, passt es, denke ich auch.
Sie wird schon merken, wenn sie zu dünn ist (öfter krank, fühlt sich öfter nicht so gut,...).

Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (25. Oktober 2007)

Deshalb sagte ich ja: "Aber wenn du dich damit am wohlsten fühlst... " !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja und das "auch" am Ende des Satzes sollte verdeutlichen, dass ich (AUCH) deiner Meinung bin.

Was ist denn das für ein Ton hier?
Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (25. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Ton hier?



Ich wollte dich und bergblume nicht angreifen, sorry!  

Natürlich können auch 50 kg Mädels gut aussehen und starke Arme sind doch geil für Jungs!  

Früher als sehr aktiver Windsurfer hatte ich Unterarme wie manch andere Oberarme.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich und bergblume nicht angreifen, sorry!


Da habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden   



maistar schrieb:


> Natürlich können auch 50 kg Mädels gut aussehen und starke Arme sind doch geil für Jungs!


   
Ganz klar deiner Meinung!



maistar schrieb:


> Früher als sehr aktiver Windsurfer hatte ich Unterarme wie manch andere Oberarme.


Angeber  

Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (25. Oktober 2007)

Immer doch!


----------



## bergblume (25. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! 510km in einem Monat sind echt gut!  Aber 510km sind (theoretisch) 6.120km im Jahr (auch wenn die Rechnung sehr wahrscheinlich nicht aufgehen wird)



Davon kannst du ausgehen. Im Winter werd ich trotz langer Klamotten echt nicht mehr so viel fahren. Frauen frieren halt etwas leichter...



> Ob die angestrebten 50kg zu wenig sind, hängt von der Person ab. Das kann auch (sehr) gut aussehen.Wenn sie sich wohl fühlt, passt es, denke ich auch.Sie wird schon merken, wenn sie zu dünn ist (öfter krank, fühlt sich öfter nicht so gut,...).



Also wie gesagt das ist ja mein "Normalgewicht" was ich immer gewogen habe. Erst meine Trainingspause hat dazu geführt, dass ich 10kg zugenommen habe. Mit 50 kg is also bei mir alles in Ordnung... 
Aber süß, dass ihr euch Sorgen um mich maht 

Lieben Gruß
Marie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> Davon kannst du ausgehen. Im Winter werd ich trotz langer Klamotten echt nicht mehr so viel fahren. Frauen frieren halt etwas leichter...


Was dich nicht umbringt...  



bergblume schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt das ist ja mein "Normalgewicht" was ich immer gewogen habe. Erst meine Trainingspause hat dazu geführt, dass ich 10kg zugenommen habe. Mit 50 kg is also bei mir alles in Ordnung...



Normalgewicht= Gewicht, das du immer schon gewogen hast?  
Bist du vielleicht doch ernsthaft essgestört?  



bergblume schrieb:


> Aber süß, dass ihr euch Sorgen um mich maht


So sind wir (Männer    )

Schönen Abend noch;
Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Oktober 2007)

*ach wat lass se doch verhungern Wayne? *
(Sarkasmus)


----------



## bl00dwurst (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke ein Gewicht alleine sagt (in einem gewissen rahmen natürlich) noch nix über Essstörungen aus... Solange es nicht der "Naddel-Shuffle" ist  

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Gewicht:


----------



## bergblume (26. Oktober 2007)

bl00dwurst schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Gewicht alleine sagt (in einem gewissen rahmen natürlich) noch nix über Essstörungen aus... Solange es nicht der "Naddel-Shuffle" ist
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Thema Gewicht:



@bloodwurst: Das ist richtig - eine Eßstörung habe ich absolut nicht. Ich habe halt als Kind sehr viel sport gemacht und war nie schwerer als 52kg bei 160cm und da will ich einfach wieder hin. Das Mountainbiken kommt mir da einfach sehr gelegen...macht halt einfach spaß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2007)

@ bergblume
"*macht halt einfach spaß*"
 
Du hast es erfasst  

Das Normalgewicht ist aber, denke ich, etwas höher als ihr Zielgewicht.
Aber wer will schon normal sein...  

Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (26. Oktober 2007)

Wenns danach geht müsste mein Zielgewicht 69 kg sein, denn das habe ich mit 20 gewogen. Das wären dann *grübel* 51 kg die ich abnehmen müsste...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht müsste mein Zielgewicht 69 kg sein, denn das habe ich mit 20 gewogen. Das wären dann *grübel* 51 kg die ich abnehmen müsste...


Nicht posten, mach!  

Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (26. Oktober 2007)

So, mal wieder ein update:

183 cm und 87 kg

Momentaner Trainingszustand: Nix gemacht seit letzter Woche Samstag  
Grund: beruflicher Stress und das Wochenende zu sehr ausgeplant.

Ziel für das kommende Wochenende: Morgen 3 Stunden biken (vorher Winterbikeklamotten kaufen gehen) und am So die Brötchen mit dem Bike holen (aber das ist noch nicht so sicher).

Ansonsten habe ich mir vorgenommen, ab nächste Woche wieder 4 x die Woche Sport zu machen.

Manuel


----------



## jazznova (27. Oktober 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein update:
> 
> 183 cm und 87 kg
> 
> ...



Wollte heute auch wieder Vollgas geben nur kränkel ich schon seit Dienstag und mußt heut absagen.... ich bekomme ne Krise. 
Aber rausfordern will ich es auch nicht, keine Lust das ich dann richtig umliege.
Vielleicht gehts mir morgen bissel besser, dann kann ich vielleicht wenigstens ne kleine runde drehen. Bei dem Wetter hat man aber auch ruckzuck was weg, ganze Zeit Bergauf und schwitzen, dann die Abfahrt und schon wirds kritisch. Naja, wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (27. Oktober 2007)

kränkel? wie schlimm?
mach ga1 wenns ne leichte erkältung ist, aber nur leicht! wenn es indikatoren für nen virus gibt, ganz ruhig angehen und im bett gesundschwitzen, eventuell noch vitamin c für 1-2 tage stark überdosieren mit viel flüssigkeitsaufnahme.
bei leichter erkältung ist ga1 gut, allerdings NICHT mit vielen höhenmetern und es sollte wirklich gute und warme kleidung für körperkern, hals und kopf getragen werden.


----------



## jazznova (27. Oktober 2007)

Also ein richtiger Virus ist es nicht, 
Halschmerzen und bissel Schnupfen, fühle mich aber auch irgendwie Kraftlos.
Die Tour die heute geplant war hätte über 1200hm gehabt und ich denke das wäre zu hart für mich aber das mitm GA ist ne gute Idee . Da ist man eigentlich konstant auf einer Körpertemperatur und hat nicht diese spitzen wie beim Trails klettern und abfahren.
So eine richtige Grippe mit Bettliegen usw. habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gehabt, irgendwie Kämpft mein Körper dagegen an, dass ich mich einfach nur schlapp fühle.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Oktober 2007)

Ab ne Plastiktüte zwischen die zwei Sockenpaare damit die füße warm bleiben und ab traineren!
Der Fahrtwind wird den Schleim aus der Nase schon trockenfrieren  und bergab windstopper und wenn du langsam bergabfahren willst, kommste morgen mit mir mit


----------



## SSaM85 (27. Oktober 2007)

hm lustig, mir gehts seit ca mittwoch genauso wie dir


----------



## bergblume (27. Oktober 2007)

alle um mich rum kränkeln auch die ganze Zeit rum - deswegen fahre ich den ganzen Tag mountainbike um mich nich anzustecken


----------



## Matze. (27. Oktober 2007)

> Das Normalgewicht ist aber, denke ich, etwas höher als ihr Zielgewicht.





Völliger Blödsinn, Normalgewicht gibt´s nicht . Die Spanne zwischen verschiedenen Körpertypen ist viel zu groß, um so ein Gewicht zu definieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn, Normalgewicht gibt´s nicht . Die Spanne zwischen verschiedenen Körpertypen ist viel zu groß, um so ein Gewicht zu definieren.


Ja, schon klar. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ein Durchschnittsbürger bei ihrer Körpergröße schwerer ist als ihr Zielgewicht.
Ob das dann schon krankhaft essgestört oder was auch immer ist, kommt ganz drauf an.
Wenn sie sich wohl fühlt...
Kai


----------



## zak0r (27. Oktober 2007)

nee kralle, du wolltest pauschalisieren, hast es aber falsch gemacht.
du musst das so sagen:

nimmst du das körpergewicht-100 als maßstab, haben die mehrheit der leute ein gewicht, welches zwar höher ist, jedoch nicht adipös erscheint. trotzdem sind sie vollkommen verfettete krüppel, da die mehrheit der menschen verkümmerte muskulatur und ne menge leichtes fett haben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

Habe ich aber nicht. So böse klingende (wahre) Sätze würde ich nie schreiben  

Gruß KAi


----------



## x-rossi (27. Oktober 2007)

so! 

am 01.11. sind meine 6 wochen pause vorbei und ich habe bis dahin wieder meine 90 kg.

EEGAAAL ... !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Oktober 2007)

@ x-rossi
Warum denn 6 Wochen Pause?
Warum wieder rauf auf 90kg?
Wie kann das denn egal sein?

Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (27. Oktober 2007)

wie kannst du mit 6 wochen pause vom sport umgehen? junge junge ich würd die wand hochgehen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> wie kannst du mit 6 wochen pause vom sport umgehen? junge junge ich würd die wand hochgehen



Hast du jetzt auch mit dem Hallen-Klettern angefangen?


----------



## jazznova (28. Oktober 2007)

So Halsschmerzen waren heute so gut wie weg und ich hab mich aufs Bikegemacht 
~90 Km Tour schön straff abgespult aber ohne großen HM, waren glaub 350HM  

Aber mal was anderes,
nach soner Tour hab ich immer mega Hunger, was haut Ihr euch denn nach dem Biken so rein? Oder bin ich nur so Fressgeil  
Ich hau mir immer son Riesenpott Müsli rein aber ob das Sinnvol ist ?! (und noch den mit Schokostreusel drinne, man hat ja was geleistet *gg*)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja so viele Höhenmeter hat so eine Runde auf dem Sportplatz halt nicht.  
Nach so einer großen Runde kannst du zwar vielleicht nicht alles Essen, aber doch deutlich mehr als ohne diese Tour. Iss doch einfach normal das, was du sonst auch gegessen hättest, nur eben ein (oder zwei) Teller mehr.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. Oktober 2007)

Schoko Müsli ist schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

1kg Stollen ist auch nicht schlecht (aber (auch) nicht zu empfehlen).  
Kai


----------



## jazznova (28. Oktober 2007)

Schoko Müsli haue ich mit immer nachm Bike rein, igendwie brauch ich immer was mit Zucker  
Wennich Frühstücke da haue ich mir in normalen Müsli (ohne Schoko) ne Bananne aber wie gesaht nachm Biken geht des nicht , bin halt´n Fresser


----------



## SSaM85 (28. Oktober 2007)

ne ist ja vollkommen normal, du brauchst schnell energie und die liefert halt der zucker, so kannst auch deine kh reserven wieder relativ schnell auffüllen, denke es wäre eher schlecht komplett auf zucker nach einer solchen körperlichen anstrengung zu verzichten als welchen zu sich zu nehmen.


----------



## zak0r (28. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt auch mit dem Hallen-Klettern angefangen?



hallenklettern ist was für leptosome, die sich nicht um die ekelhaften griffe etc scheren


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> hallenklettern ist was für leptosome, die sich nicht um die ekelhaften griffe etc scheren



Und wie willst du die Wand ohne Griffe raufkommen?


----------



## avant (28. Oktober 2007)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen: ich habe mich mit Winterklamotten eingedeckt und drehe weiterhin meine Runden - trotz leichter Erkaeltung und berufbedingten Ruhepausen ...

... das bleibt nicht ohne Wirkung - und so befinde ich mich auf dem richtigen Weg Richtung Wunschgewicht: aktuell zeigt die Waage knapp ueber 87 kg an - da freut sich der Biker 

Wg. dem Appetit - ueblicherweise verspuere ich so gar nichts nach dem Training - erst nach ein paar Stunden. Interessanterweise hat mein Heisshunger auf Schokolade nachgelassen, dafuer haben seltsamerweise die Gelueste auf Karotten bzw. - saft zugenommen.

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja, der Sport und seine Nebenwirkung.
Ging mir dieses Jahr genauso. Jetzt habe ich eine mittlerweile 4-wöchige Zwangspause hinter mir (und mein Bike ist immer noch nicht da!).
Bin mal gespannt, ob mir meine Sachen noch passen.
Ich habe aber in den 4 Wochen viele Dinge gegessen, an die ich in einer Zeit, in der ich recht viel fahre, nie denken würde.
Irgendwie hängt das eine mit dem anderen zusammen, glaube ich.
Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (28. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, der Sport und seine Nebenwirkung.
> Ging mir dieses Jahr genauso. Jetzt habe ich eine mittlerweile 4-wöchige Zwangspause hinter mir (und mein Bike ist immer noch nicht da!).
> Bin mal gespannt, ob mir meine Sachen noch passen.
> Ich habe aber in den 4 Wochen viele Dinge gegessen, an die ich in einer Zeit, in der ich recht viel fahre, nie denken würde.
> ...



was sagt denn die waage?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

Die Waage sagt "LO"
Hat sich verabschiedet.
LO=Lockout? Kleiner Spaß.
Ich weiß nicht, was die Waage sagt. Als ich mich da zuletzt drauf gestellt habe, hat sie ca. 76kg angezeigt. Das ist aber auch schon wieder so 6-7 Wochen her, denke ich.
Wenn ich mein Bike (hoffentlich noch diesen Monat) zurück kriege, werde ich mich noch mal um eine Waage bemühen.
Werde mein Gewicht dann mal posten.
Den genauen Wert bei der letzten Wiegung schreibe ich dann dazu.

Bis dahin,
Kai
P.S.: Ich komme in den letzten 5 Wochen insgesamt vielleicht auf 3h auf dem Bike. Das ich mein Gewicht auch nur gehalten habe, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn ich mein Bike zurück habe, werde ich die Vorweihnachtszeit rein fresstechnisch beenden und wieder den Profi-Sportler raushängen
lassen-> wenig oder normal esssen und viel fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (28. Oktober 2007)

hm was ist denn an deinem fahrrad dass es solang dauert  

kenn mich da zwar kaum aus aber in der zeit bauen andere leute ganze autos zusammen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja, den Autovergleich habe ich auch immer im Kopf.
Ja, mein Händler ist halt irgendwie nicht der schnellste.
Hat die kaputten Sachen eingeschickt, ein paar Tage später, hieß es dann keine Garantie.
Er stellt ein Kulanzantrag (dauert auch etwas über eine Woche, warum auch immer!). Der ist dann erfolgreich.
Die Umsetzung dauert aber weitere 2 Wochen (soviel zum Thema Innenlager).
Das Einschicken vom Sattel bei "Paul Lange" dauert 4 Wochen (sagt er)
So kommt man dann auf eine Wartezeit von 4 Wochen.
Warum das jetzt genau so lange dauert, werde ich ihn noch fragen.
Wenn er da keine passende Antwort drauf hat, werde ich mal gucken, ob es andere hier in der Gegend nicht schneller machen können.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich muss im Sommer 4 Wochen oder mehr (weil mitten in der Saison) aufs Bike warten... :kotz: 
Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (28. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Und wie willst du die Wand ohne Griffe raufkommen?



natürlicher fels!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Oktober 2007)

Fels? Da fahre ich dann doch lieber runter...

Status: 77,3KG bei 1,78cm
Jetzt muss ich es schaffen den Körperfettanteil bei gleichbleibenden Gewicht zu reduzieren 
sofern kein Rückschlag kommt wie letzte Woche


----------



## Manuel79 (29. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal ein Update:

Da mein Konto erstmal ausgeglichen ist (meine genau 0), werde ich den Winterklamottenkauf erstmal auf den 12.11. verschieben und mich bis dahin mit joggen fithalten. Mein Bike habe ich jetzt seit gut zwei Woche nicht gesehen, wovon ich eine Woche eben gar kein Sport gemacht habe.

Mein Gewicht habe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr gemessen, mache ich wieder nach einer Woche Sport.

Allen die noch kräftig Biken... viel Spass in der herbstlichen Farbevielfalt!  

Manuel


----------



## zak0r (29. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Fels? Da fahre ich dann doch lieber runter...



wenn du in der halle kletterst, solltest du eventuell mal einen "alpen mit bike" urlaub mit einem klettersteigkurs kombinieren, das ist eigentlich immer ein erlebnisreicher einstieg ins längere vertikale für hallenkletterer, natürlich unter berücksichtigung der anderen sicherungsphilosophie beim klettersteigen.
z.b. sowas hier http://www.via-ferrata.de/klettersteig/index.php?id=84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Oktober 2007)

ne draussen will ich nicht klettern


----------



## bergblume (30. Oktober 2007)

so ein Mist - ich war die letzten paar Tage krank und so richtig fit fühle ich mich immer noch nicht. Und jetzt wo die Uhr umgestellt wurde ist nach dem Arbeiten auch nich mehr so viel Zeit bis es dunkel wird....


----------



## maistar (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe die letzten Tage auch gekränkelt, deswegen war letztes Wochenende auch nichts mit einer Tour im 7Gebirge. Jetzt wo es Abends sowieso dunkel ist werde ich auch nur noch Wochenends fahren. Da muss nun eine Alternative her!

- Fitnessstudio kommt nicht in Frage, das ist zu teuer.
- Schwimmen geht auch nicht, ein Hallenbad ist zu weit weg.
- Vereinsmeierei kommt schon gar nicht in Frage, davon habe ich die Nase voll.

Bleibt wohl nur noch Walken...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Oktober 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Tage auch gekränkelt, deswegen war letztes Wochenende auch nichts mit einer Tour im 7Gebirge. Jetzt wo es Abends sowieso dunkel ist werde ich auch nur noch Wochenends fahren. Da muss nun eine Alternative her!
> 
> - Fitnessstudio kommt nicht in Frage, das ist zu teuer.
> - Schwimmen geht auch nicht, ein Hallenbad ist zu weit weg.
> ...


Hallo maistar
Was ist mit einem Hometrainer/Rolle?
Du hast nach Alternativen und nicht nach interessanten Alternativen gefragt  
So teuer ist ein Hometrainer nun auch nicht. Eine Rolle kostet (viel?) mehr.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (30. Oktober 2007)

Die Zeitumstellung hat ehrlich gesagt den größten Riss in die Bikesaison gemacht... sich nun aufs Bike zu setzen bedeutet, in der dicksten Dunkelheit zu biken. Fahren tue ich jetzt ausschließlich am Wochenende, sonst klappt das nicht.


----------



## maistar (30. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem Hometrainer/Rolle?



Kein Platz, ich bin froh mein Bike irgendwo unter zu bekommen und in der Wohnung ist tabu, da hat noch jemand ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Oktober 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Kein Platz, ich bin froh mein Bike irgendwo unter zu bekommen und in der Wohnung ist tabu, da hat noch jemand ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


Was habt denn ihr für Wohnungen  
In der ganzen Wohnung haste keine 1,5m² Platz für einen Heimtrainer  
Das sind doch alles billige Ausreden.  
Dann hilft wohl nur Joggen/Walken/...
Aber da brauchst du ja auch wieder Platz für die Schuhe  

Gruß Kai


----------



## maistar (30. Oktober 2007)

In der Abstellkammer draussen ist kein Platz, in der Wohnung schon. Da sprechen aber andere Dinge dagegen.


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
bin über den Sommer leider wieder hoch gegangen und jetzt bei 86kg gelandet (war auf 83 runter von 90).

Also jetzt wieder hier fleißig posten und Trainingsplan auspacken...

2x die Woche mit dem MTB
1x die Woche ca. 1h laufen
1-2x die Woche schwimmen 

Und dem leckeren Käsekuchen abschwören 

Mit der Frage, ob ich mir eine Rolle für den Winter in die Wohnung stelle, bin ich mir auch noch nicht einig, im Dunkeln zu fahren, finde ich alleine auch nicht so prickelnd und zumindest die längeren Einheiten könnte man ja im Warmen erledigen. Allerdings stelle ich mir das stocklangweilig vor.

Und nein, ich kann mir auch keine Programme auf den PC schaufeln, weil Mac 

Na, hoffe dann mal auf Motivationsschübe durch den Winterpokal...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Guiseppe (30. Oktober 2007)

So, auch mal wieder da!
 

Bin seit dem Wochenende richtig krank, will aber morgen wieder mit biken anfangen. Scheiss auf die Krankheit! Gelobt sei, was hart macht!  

Naja, aktueller Status:

121,5 Kg. bei 1,87m. Besser als mein Startgewicht, aber immer noch nicht wirklich gut. 

Aber bin dafür umso motivierter, weiterhin abzunehmen. Hoffe, euch gehts genauso! Euch auch noch viel Glück und Froide beim abnehmen! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Oktober 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> So, auch mal wieder da!


Hallo!



Guiseppe schrieb:


> Bin seit dem Wochenende richtig krank, will aber morgen wieder mit biken anfangen. Scheiss auf die Krankheit! Gelobt sei, was hart macht!


 Du musst wirklich krank sein, aber nicht körperlich.
Ein Training in deinem Zustand kommt von der Vernunft her dem Nackt-Radeln in der Antarktis nahe.
Man muss schon echt berscheuert sein, wenn man sich in deinem Zustand aufs Bike setzt.


Guiseppe schrieb:


> Naja, aktueller Status:
> 
> 121,5 Kg. bei 1,87m. Besser als mein Startgewicht, aber immer noch nicht wirklich gut.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Du bist aber dabei, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Und das ist das, was zählt!
Weiter so   (wenn auch nicht in deinem aktuellen Zustand!)


Guiseppe schrieb:


> Aber bin dafür umso motivierter, weiterhin abzunehmen. Hoffe, euch gehts genauso! Euch auch noch viel Glück und Froide beim abnehmen!


Wenn du das umsetzt, was du da oben geschrieben hast, wirst du nicht dünn, sondern höchstens (auch noch körperlich) KRANK!
Nimm die Fingers weg vom Sport. Komm erstmal wieder gescheit auf die Beine. Dann nimmt es sich wesentlich gesünder ab.

Hoffe, du berichtest in der nächsten Zeit NICHT von neuen Heldentaten, die du auf dem Bike vollbracht hast.

Gruß Kai


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2007)

So Ihr Dickies!

Was iss nu mit dem Vorsatz? Das Jahr geht zuende!
Deutschland ist Europameister im fett sein, habt ihr ein Teil beigetragen euern Schwabbel los zu werden oder hier nur rumgelabert?

Statistik bitte, Danke


----------



## maistar (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo pisskopp,

du hast eine sehr amüsante Ausdrucksweise!  

Ich bin jetzt zwei Monate dabei.

Startgewicht: 125 Kg
Aktuelles Gewicht: 119 Kg
Gesamt KM: ca. 280
Gesamt HM: ca. 5000


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich recht überlege, habe ich in diesem Jahr definitiv alles falsch gemacht was geht...

Startdaten im Mai (habe nicht im Januar angefangen mit dem Abnehmen, sondern erst mit dem neuen Bike im Mai):

Größe: 183 cm
Gewicht: 92 kg

Durch ständig zuviel Essen und was es sonst so gibt habe ich in diesem Jahr immer zwischen 87 kg und 90 kg gewogen als ich mit dem regelmäßigen Training angefangen habe. Weiterhin gut reinhauen und Sport verträgt sich nicht, es sei denn, man sitzt 24 Stunden auf dem Rad.

Kilometertechnisch habe ich mit meinem Bike in diesem Jahr bis jetzt 3500 km abgespult. Wegen dem Wetter gehe ich unter der Woche nun Laufen (leider nicht regelmäßig wegen länger Arbeiten und Weiterbildungen). Das Bike habe ich jetzt seit gut 2 Wochen nicht mal mehr gesehen, obwohl es eigentlich direkt um die Ecke steht, weil ich ständig nur unterwegs bin.

Fazit:

Größe: 183 cm (die einzige Konstante momentan  )
Gewicht: 89,8 kg

Soviel dazu!

Eine Erklärung kann ich auch liefern: Nicht konsequent genug, zu leicht zu überreden. Statt Abends bei nem DVD- Abend nen Salat zu essen, weil alle was bestellen wollen, gleich ne große Pizza mitgegessen. Sowas kam dann öfters vor. Dann an der Arbeit öfters mal aus Frust und Stress einen Biss in die Schokolade.... mehr muss man nicht erzählen oder schreiben.

Da der Herbst leider outdoor- sporttechnisch nicht mehr viel bieten kann, werde ich jetzt mal schauen, was geht. Da ich in nem kleinen Kaff bei Giessen wohne, ist mit Fitnessstudio nichts drin (nächstes Studio 30 km entfernt), aber irgendwas findet sich mit Sicherheit... .

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)

78,5 Kg das ist die Rache für das viele Eis und Bier diese Woche, dabei war ich am Wochenende so Sportlich...


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2007)

trotzdem das ist mal nicht schlecht.
Volkswitschaftlich gesehen auch gut (ausser man rechnet den Verlust von Konopke)

Also Weitermachen!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> So Ihr Dickies!


So geht es ja nicht. Kann mich angesichts dieser Anrede nicht angesprochen fühlen, poste aber trotzdem mal das Ergebnis.


pisskopp schrieb:


> Was iss nu mit dem Vorsatz? Das Jahr geht zuende!
> Deutschland ist Europameister im fett sein, habt ihr ein Teil beigetragen euern Schwabbel los zu werden oder hier nur rumgelabert?
> 
> Statistik bitte, Danke


Januar 07              87,70kg 
Aktuell:         nicht bekannt 
letzter Wert (21.8.) 76,40kg  
kleinster Wert:       75,05kg 
Noch Fragen?  

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wie sieht es denn bei dir so aus?


----------



## Guiseppe (31. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Du musst wirklich krank sein, aber nicht körperlich.
> ...




Zugegeben: Heut gings mir eigentlich schon wieder richtig gut! Gestern gings mir noch bescheiden. Aber heute, gehts mir, bis auch ne verstopfte Nase eigentlich saugut. (Weis nicht, obs jetzt am Saxophon-Unterricht liegt, oder an der Genesung )

Jedenfalls fühlte ich mich heute wieder in der Lage, zu trainieren.  

Und das hab ich grade auch gemacht; und ich muss sagen: Ich fühl mich noch besser. Sport tut einfach gut! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2007)

N'abend Guiseppe
Weißt du, woran ein Sportler merkt, dass er heute nicht voll tranieren sollte?
Er merkt das nicht an eine "laufenden" Nase, Fieber oder Husten.
NEIN, er hat stark vom Normalwert abweichende Pulswerte.
Erst Tage später merkt er es dann an einem erhöhten Verbrauch von Taschentüchern, etc.
Das du dich also okay-gut fühlst und so weiter, heißt gar nichts!
Aber es ist ja dein Leben.
Ich habe dir den guten Rat geben wollen, was du daraus machst, ist dann wieder deine Sache.
Ich kriege mein Bike erst nächste Woche wieder (nach 5 langen Wochen des Wartens)

Schönen Abend noch und weiterhin Gute Besserung,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (31. Oktober 2007)

keine Panik Race-Kralle88 er wird schon wissen was er tut, ich denke mal keiner kennt seinen körper besser als er selbst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2007)

Schon richtig, aber vielleicht weiß er nicht, dass man dann nicht trainieren sollte. 
Ich will einfach auch morgen noch was von ihm lesen...
Die Gefahren liegen doch auf der Hand und sind auch nicht klein zu reden, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß ja wohl besser was du willst, als du selber!


----------



## wildcat_1968 (1. November 2007)

so, nachdem ja schon so viele ihre Erfolge in Sachen "Speck weg" gepostet haben, hier nun auch meine Daten:

Angefangen am: 16.01.2007
Größe:              182 cm
Startgewicht:     130 kg
Minimalgewicht:   89 kg 
                        (nach einer 4-stündigen Höllentour Mitte September)
Gewicht heute:     92 kg
Zielgewicht:         85 kg (will ich bis in 6 Monaten geschafft haben)
Methode:             Kohlehydratreduzierte Ernährung (LOGI-Methode)
                          Anfangs viel Krafttraining (ich war einfach zu fett um
                          Ausdauersport zu machen). Jetzt viel Biken, ab und zu
                          Joggen und 1-2 mal die Woche Krafttraining für die
                          Muskelgruppen die beim Biken vernachlässigt werden
                          (Bauch, Rücken etc.)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. November 2007)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> (nach einer 4-stündigen Höllentour Mitte September)


Also ich weiß ja nicht wie du das machst, aber ich wiege mich immer "unter den gleichen Bedingungen."
Also nicht mal morgens und mal mittags nach dem ich noch einige Minuten vorher Mittag gegessen habe.
Auch nach Touren wiege ich mich nicht, weil man (zumindest ist es sehr zu empfehlen) relativ viel trinke.


wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Methode: Kohlehydratreduzierte Ernährung (LOGI-Methode)


Also abnehmen tust du nur durch eine *negative Energiebilanz*! (D. h. mehr Energie zu verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst.)
Von mir auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu dieser enormen Gewichtsreduktion.  
Dein Körper wird es dir danken.  
Mach weiter so,
Gruß Kai


----------



## wildcat_1968 (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also abnehmen tust du nur durch eine *negative Energiebilanz*! (D. h. mehr Energie zu verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst.)



Das stimmt absolut, das Problem für viele ist halt eine Strategie zu finden die diese negative Energiebilanz ermöglicht.
Gerade eine kohlehydratreiche (und eher fett- und eiweissarme) Kost behindert viele beim Abnehmen, da durch den schwankenden Blutzuckerspiegel Heisshungerattacken ausgelöst werden und man dann halt doch wieder mehr isst als man wollte.

Seit ich mich eher kohlehydratarm ernähre und darauf achte mehr Lebenmittel zu essen die im Verhältnis zu ihrem Gewicht und Volumen energiearm sind (sprich Gemüse, Obst) fällt es mir leichter mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren.
Ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Sorte Menschen die einen hochaktiven Metabolismus haben und quasi essen können was sie wollen ohne zuzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also abnehmen tust du nur durch eine *negative Energiebilanz*! (D. h. mehr Energie zu verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst.)
> i


Völlig richtig!

@WildCat

"Seit ich mich eher kohlehydratarm ernähre und darauf achte mehr Lebenmittel zu essen die im Verhältnis zu ihrem Gewicht und Volumen energiearm sind (sprich Gemüse, Obst) fällt es mir leichter mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren."

dir ist aber schon klar, dass sich der Metabolismus verlangsamt, wnen man zu wenig KH isst. dadurch fällt auch das abnehmen schwer.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon klar, dass sich der Metabolismus verlangsamt, wnen man zu wenig KH isst. dadurch fällt auch das abnehmen schwer.


Och Leute, geht Biken, dann werdet ihr auch nicht so schnell und so viel zunehmen.
Der Rest kommt dann schon.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (1. November 2007)

ja genau wildcat, du hast deine 41 kilogramm gewichtsdifferenz vollkommen falsch abgenommen!!!!!

Los nochmal alles drauffressen und dann richtig abnehmen marsch marsch!!!!!!!

</ironie>
Respekt für diese Leistung 


Zu mir selbst: 
Anfang August: 92 kg
Anfang November: 83 kg
Ziel: Solange bis zumindest der Bauchspeck weg ist. Die 80 Kilo Grenze sollte auf jeden fall bis zum ende des jahres fallen.

Bei mir entstand die Differenz aber nicht nur durch Biken, sondern mehr durch eingeschränktes essen, laufen und bisl krafttraining


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. November 2007)

@SSaM85

oh, qualifizierte aussage.......du weisst aber schon, dass abnehmen anfangs sehr leicht geht und gegen schluss im schwieriger wird?! von drauffressen war auch nicht die rede.........zuerst mal nachdenken, dann schreiben....


----------



## wildcat_1968 (1. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon klar, dass sich der Metabolismus verlangsamt, wnen man zu wenig KH isst. dadurch fällt auch das abnehmen schwer.



Sorry, aber dieser Mechanismus ist mir nicht bekannt. Mein Kenntnisstand ist eher, dass KH-reiche Kost die Produktion und Ausschüttung von Insulin verstärkt und dies den Fettstoffwechsel bremst. Nicht ohne Grund wird Insulin ja auch als Masthormon z.B. in der Schweinemast eingesetzt.

Anyway, ich bin davon überzeugt dass jeder seine eigene Methode finden muss, für mich hat die KH-ärmere Ernährung kombiniert mit viel Sport gut funktioniert.

Erst vor kurzem habe ich in der "Mountainbike Training Bible" von Joe Friel ein interessantes Kapitel zu diesem Thema gelesen wo der Autor sogar für wettkampforientierte Biker eine KH-reduzierte und dafür eiweißreiche Kost empfiehlt die auch mit "guten" Fetten nicht geizt. Seine Aussage war, dass die KH-reduzierte Ernährung die Ökonomisierung des Fettstoffwechsels durch Ausdauertraining unterstützt.

Im Nachhinein kann ich diese These auch aus eigener Erfahrung absolut unterstützen, ich bin im September meine ersten beiden Marathonrennen gefahren und habe auch die längeren Distanzen ordentlich absolviert, ohne funktionierenden Fettstoffwechsel hätte das vermutlich nicht so gut geklappt.

Es wäre sogar denkbar, dass die KH-reiche Kost ein Grund dafür ist, warum manche Profiradfahrer große Probleme haben über den Winter ihr Gewicht unter Kontrolle zu halten. Die Jungs haben möglicherweise bedingt durch den an die hohe KH-Zufuhr gewöhnten Stoffwechsel und die daraus resultierende hohe Insulinproduktion einfach ständig Hunger und wenn man dann nicht jeden Tag 3.000 oder mehr Kalorien durch Training oder Rennen verbrennt wird's halt schwierig. Ich will nicht so weit gehen dass Profiradler an Hyperglykämie leiden, aber denkbar wäre das schon.


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. November 2007)

dann musst du dich mal ein bisschen einlesen. man weiss schon sehr lange, dass 
der körper, wenn er mit KH unterversorgt ist, auf "Sparflamme" fährt, in dem er die Schilddrüsen Hormone T3/T4 reduziert. in diesem hungerzustand ist es extrem schwer abzunehmen (logischerweise) und ist auch für den sog. "jojo-effekt" bei crash-diäten verantwortlich.

ser mir nich böse, aber ich halte von diesen sog. "Gurus", wie Atkins und Co. überhaupt nichts, weil diese diäten genauer betrachtet, kompletter wahnsinn sind bzw. dieses sog. "Ernährungsexperten" eigentlich keine sind.

zur KH-reduzierten kost muss man folgendes sagen: KH sind im ausdauersport die primäre engergiequelle......ja nach intensität werden dann auch proteine verbrannt.....wenn ich jetzt mich jetzt kh-arm ernähre, greift der Muskel primär die Eiweissspeicher an, weil Fett bei hoher intensität kaum verwertbar ist..

das mit den profiradlern stimmt teileweise........im winter setzt der körper grundsätzlich mehr fettreserven an.....weiter sinkt auch bei profiradlern auch der traininsumsatz....so nimmt ein ulrich mal 7 kilo übern winter zu....
was das ganze mit Hyperglykämie zu tun haben soll, versteh ich nicht ganz.....


----------



## Herbstbeiker (1. November 2007)

Mit der Ironie tut man sich hier aber schon gerne schwer, -gelle?
Tja, und das mit dem Nachdenken vor'm Schreiben ist auch so eine Sache, aber es ist hier ja auch ein Bikeforum und kein anderes...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. November 2007)

und das gewisse Profisportler übern Winter zunehmen is ja wohl klar, kein Radeln und trotzdem die Drogen (Mastmittel)


----------



## zak0r (1. November 2007)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut, das Problem für viele ist halt eine Strategie zu finden die diese negative Energiebilanz ermöglicht.
> Gerade eine kohlehydratreiche (und eher fett- und eiweissarme) Kost behindert viele beim Abnehmen, da durch den schwankenden Blutzuckerspiegel Heisshungerattacken ausgelöst werden und man dann halt doch wieder mehr isst als man wollte.
> 
> Seit ich mich eher kohlehydratarm ernähre und darauf achte mehr Lebenmittel zu essen die im Verhältnis zu ihrem Gewicht und Volumen energiearm sind (sprich Gemüse, Obst) fällt es mir leichter mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren.
> Ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Sorte Menschen die einen hochaktiven Metabolismus haben und quasi essen können was sie wollen ohne zuzunehmen.



junge junge, mach sport, dann musste keine sorge haben, dass der umsatz nicht stimmt.
dieser ganze kappes von wegen "strategie" und sonstwas, blabla, es ist einfach. beweg den arsch oder werd fett. lieber ein paar kilo mehr drauf anstatt irgendwelche mangelernährung anzufangen. es ist gesünder ein paar kg zuzunehmen anstatt krampfhaft das gewicht zu "ermangeln". wen kümmert das gewicht, wer es nicht als leistungsgewichtskomponente als leistungssportler oder als anhaltspunkt für den erfolg bei adipositas benötigt.

der mensch nimmt in der regel im winter zu, das hat, auch in der zivilisation, viele gründe. dieses ganze krampfhafte gewichtsgefuchse ist krank, leute macht sport wenn ihr euch danch fühlt, sprich praktisch täglich. wenn ihr euch nicht jedentag nach sport fühlt, macht euch gedanken was ihr für zivilisationsopfer seid, denn dann liegen die probleme nicht in der trainingsplanung oder in der ernährung, sondern viel tiefer und grundlegender.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. November 2007)

So mal nen Monatsupdate: 178cm  niedrigster Stand letzter Monat 77,2 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (1. November 2007)

Nette Statistik  
Was ist das Ziel 2008? Körper zu stählern  ?!


----------



## Guiseppe (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber vielleicht weiß er nicht, dass man dann nicht trainieren sollte.
> Ich will einfach auch morgen noch was von ihm lesen...
> Die Gefahren liegen doch auf der Hand und sind auch nicht klein zu reden, oder?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Nett, dass du dich um mich sorgst!   
Wie hat mein Kollega heute gesagt, auf die Frage, ob ich noch leben würde: Ja, er zuckt noch! 

Also, über abweichende Pulswerte kann ich nicht klagen. Deshalb denke ich, das ich auch wieder trainieren kann. Und das hab ich heute auch getan. So schlimm ist es mit meiner Krankheit auch wirklich nicht mehr! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. November 2007)

@Guiseppe
Wenn ich bald mal nichts mehr von dir lese, weiß ich Bescheid.

Gruß Kai
Ich hoffe, soweit wird es in nächster Zeit nciht kommen...


----------



## Guiseppe (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @Guiseppe
> Wenn ich bald mal nichts mehr von dir lese, weiß ich Bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Kai
> Ich hoffe, soweit wird es in nächster Zeit nciht kommen...



Ich geb mir nur alle erdenkliche Mühe, meine sterblichen Überreste so gut wie möglich am Leben zu halten! 

Ich garantiere dir, du wirst in nächster Zeit von mir hören! 
Aber, die zuliebe nicht mehr von Heldentaten!  

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. November 2007)

Was du hier schreibst ist unwichtig (für deine Gesundheit!).
Was du während einer Krankheit an Sport treibst, das ist wichtig und ihre Gefahren sind zu vernachlässigen.
Aber wenn du dich ganz gut gefühlt hast, passt es denke ich schon.
Auch wie du bikst, ist sicher nicht zu vernachlässigen (GA1, GA2,...).
Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist ja grundsätzlich mal zu empfehlen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. November 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Nette Statistik
> Was ist das Ziel 2008? Körper zu stählern  ?!



 Ja und richtig Fahrradfahren lernen


----------



## Guiseppe (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was du hier schreibst ist unwichtig (für deine Gesundheit!).
> Was du während einer Krankheit an Sport treibst, das ist wichtig und ihre Gefahren sind zu vernachlässigen.
> Aber wenn du dich ganz gut gefühlt hast, passt es denke ich schon.
> Auch wie du bikst, ist sicher nicht zu vernachlässigen (GA1, GA2,...).
> ...



Eben! 

Und so extrem anhetzten, wie ich es tun würde, wenn ich gesund wäre, mach ich ja nicht. Langsam, aber konsequent. Also, ich werds überleben! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ja und richtig Fahrradfahren lernen


Das sind doch mal Vorsätze.


Guiseppe schrieb:


> Eben!
> 
> Und so extrem anhetzten, wie ich es tun würde, wenn ich gesund wäre, mach ich ja nicht. Langsam, aber konsequent. Also, ich werds überleben!
> 
> ...


Ja genau, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft (zumindest wenn man krank ist/wird/gerade war).

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (1. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> oh, qualifizierte aussage.......du weisst aber schon, dass abnehmen anfangs sehr leicht geht und gegen schluss im schwieriger wird?! von drauffressen war auch nicht die rede.........zuerst mal nachdenken, dann schreiben....



cool bleiben; jemandem der 41 kg abgenommen hat zu erklären was er beim fett verbrennen falsch macht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (1. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal Vorsätze.
> 
> Ja genau, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft (zumindest wenn man krank ist/wird/gerade war).
> 
> Gruß Kai




Du sagst es! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Matze. (1. November 2007)

> dann musst du dich mal ein bisschen einlesen. man weiss schon sehr lange, dass
> der körper, wenn er mit KH unterversorgt ist, auf "Sparflamme" fährt, in dem er die Schilddrüsen Hormone T3/T4 reduziert. in diesem hungerzustand ist es extrem schwer abzunehmen (logischerweise) und ist auch für den sog. "jojo-effekt" bei crash-diäten verantwortlich.





Ach nee, und wo hast Du  dich eingelesen 




> ser mir nich böse, aber ich halte von diesen sog. "Gurus", wie Atkins und Co. überhaupt nichts, weil diese diäten genauer betrachtet, kompletter wahnsinn sind bzw. dieses sog. "Ernährungsexperten" eigentlich keine sind.



Dafür würde mich ebenfalls eine Begründung interessieren, zumindest funktioniert die Atkinsdiät 



> Ich will nicht so weit gehen dass Profiradler an Hyperglykämie leiden, aber denkbar wäre das schon



Soll das heißen die Langerhans´schen Inseln stellen ihre Arbeit ein in der Winterpause oder was


----------



## pisskopp (2. November 2007)

So, nach alle dem, ghe ich heute Käsespätzle und Pferdesteaks essen!
Hab euch Pippi


----------



## maistar (2. November 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> So, nach alle dem, ghe ich heute Käsespätzle und Pferdesteaks essen!
> Hab euch Pippi



Guten Appetit!

Bei mir gibt es heute Kartoffeln Spinat und Rührei.  

Gestern sind wieder 40 Km und etwa 600 Hm hinzugekommen.


----------



## Manuel79 (2. November 2007)

Auch mal wieder.

Größe: 183 cm
Gewicht: 88,5 kg
Sport: Leider diese Woche wieder nix gemacht. 
Frage mich die ganze Zeit, warum in den Herbst und Wintertagen immer soviel Arbeit anfällt... . Macht einem dermaßen die sportliche Planung kaputt... .

Manuel

P.S.: Heute Abend gibt es lecker Knödelsuppe mit Brot und heute Mittag eine Früchtemix.


----------



## DH_RYDA (2. November 2007)

@Matze

die büchertipps die ich für dich habe, werden wahrscheinlich ein bisschen zu schwere kost für dich sein. das wären Bücher aus Biochemie, Physiologie, Trainingslehre und Innere Medizin. es gibt auch menschen, die sich ihr wissen aus "sicheren" quellen holen, nicht von irgendwelchen seiten im internet.

die Ätkins-Diät wurde eigentlich nicht für den gesunden Menschen konzipiert, sonder für Menschen mit der sog. Hyperinsulinämie (übermässiger insulinausschüttung nach dem essen).die diät funktioniert nur, weil man meisten gleichzeit eine negative kalorienbilanz hat und die zählt.
 ich will da nicht jetzt hundert sätze schreiben, weil es ja nicth viel bringt. kannst ja selber mal googlen.

Unter Hyperglykämie versteht man nichts anderes als einen zu hohen Blutzucker. und das als u.a. als anzeichen für Diabetes.
Glaubst du, dass das irgendwas mit Profiradfahrern zu tun hat?


anbei: ein artikel von einem Innsbrucker Sportarzt und Ernährungsspezialist, der schon viele österreichische sportler betreut und selber sehr engagiert sportelt. zu erst mal durchlesen, für die alle die, die meine antwort für humbug halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (2. November 2007)

Stefan!! Erstmal Gratulation.
Ich steige jetzt zum Jahresendspurt auch noch ein.
Nach 3 Jahren geprägt von Ausreden 
(Sind alle wirklich gut: 70 Stunden Woche arbeiten - Jeden Montag 4.00 am in den Flieger - Freitag erst 22.00 pm wieder daheim - Familiengründung etc.)
und 18Kilo Gewichtszunahme ist Schluss.
Aktuelle Daten - 01.11.07
Größe: 1.80 
Gewicht: 93 kg

Fühle mich richtig beschissen, ausgelaugt etc. ...Kommt vom Fett

Zielgewicht am 01.04.08: 75 kg

Bin vor meiner Zunehmaktion pro Jahr knapp 5t km MTB und ungefähr das gleiche mit dem Rennrad gefahren.
Jedes Jahr ein Alpencross, etc.

Werde wöchentlich meine Fortschritte melden.

Gehe das Ganze sehr unwissenschaftlich an: Gesünder Essen, Fett reduzieren, Morgens Kohlehydrate, Mittags Mischkost, Abends Salat mit magerem Fleisch, 3 mal die Woche Sport.

Grüße aus München


----------



## DH_RYDA (2. November 2007)

teppiche schrieb:


> Stefan!! Erstmal Gratulation.
> Gehe das Ganze sehr unwissenschaftlich an: Gesünder Essen, Fett reduzieren, Morgens Kohlehydrate, Mittags Mischkost, Abends Salat mit magerem Fleisch, 3 mal die Woche Sport.



ja, nur ist es genau das richtige! weiter so...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. November 2007)

das ist doch schon ein super trainingsplan


----------



## teppiche (2. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ja, nur ist es genau das richtige! weiter so...



So hab ichs gemacht bevor der Müde-FastFood-Träge-Zunahme-Frust-Müde Kreislauf zugeschlagen hat.

Hab wohl aus Solidarität mit meiner Frau die Schwangerschaft auch bei der Gewichtszunahme begleitet.
Sie hat nach einem Jahr Ihre alte Traumfigur wieder - ich noch nicht


----------



## Manuel79 (2. November 2007)

teppiche schrieb:


> So hab ichs gemacht bevor der Müde-FastFood-Träge-Zunahme-Frust-Müde Kreislauf zugeschlagen hat.
> 
> Hab wohl aus Solidarität mit meiner Frau die Schwangerschaft auch bei der Gewichtszunahme begleitet.
> Sie hat nach einem Jahr Ihre alte Traumfigur wieder - ich noch nicht



Frauen sind irgendwie konsequenter was die Figur angeht. 
Allerdings nicht immer auf die gesunde Weise... . Meine Freundin hat sich zu fett gefühlt und einfach auf Mahlzeiten verzichtet (aber nicht auf die mit Schokolade, lieber mal nen Salat weniger) und erst wieder bei ihrer Wunschfigur eingesetzt. Gesundheitlich betrachtet keine gute Idee, aber hat gewirkt.

Viel Erfolg bei uns ( könnten uns ja "Bike- watcher" nennen... ist ein wenig geklaut, wem's auffällt).

München? Klasse, eigentlich ein Topspot. War beruflich letzte Woche da. An der Ißar ist MTB- technisch ja ein mächtiges Aufgebot.

Manuel


----------



## teppiche (2. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> München? Klasse, eigentlich ein Topspot. War beruflich letzte Woche da. An der Ißar ist MTB- technisch ja ein mächtiges Aufgebot.
> 
> Manuel



München ist schon prima.
Habs aber noch besser getroffen: Im kommenden März ziehen wir zum Tegernsee.  

Dann gilt die Formel: BruttoTrainingsZeit=Tourenzeit +  Duschen.    
...Anfahrt entfällt..

Möchte aber bis März schon so fit sein, dass ich den Schwung dann zum Tegernsee mitnehme


----------



## Guiseppe (2. November 2007)

Nabend!

Kann ich eigentlich bedenkenlos Traubenzucker zu mir nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, zuzunehmen?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. November 2007)

In Massen ist gar nichts gesund.
Bei Traubenzucker ist es so, dass es den Zuckerspiegel in die Höhe schießen lässt. Das ist auf Dauer natürlich nicht wünschenswert.
Es hat schon relativ viele Kcal, dass ist aber eher zu vernachlässigen, weil die Sache mit dem Zuckerspiegel viel entscheidender ist.
Ob das alles genau stimmt, werden dir andere sicher besser sagen könen.
Das aber schon mal als kleine vorab Info.
Auf eine Bestätigung solltest du aber noch warten. Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (3. November 2007)

spammer *hust*


----------



## K3RMIT (3. November 2007)

SO und ich klink mich jetzt auch mal wieder mit ein.
Es geht wieder bergab mitn Gewicht zum Glück.
Start war anfang des Jahres 87Kg und lieg jetzt bei 83Kg nachdem es heuer arg schwankte.

Gehe trotz des Wetter immer noch biken 
Gestern wars elendig kalt trotz Windstopper Klamotten 

Heute gönn ich mir den 2ten Ruhetag in der Woche ansonsten wird 5 Tage die Woche trainiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROW DY-1 (3. November 2007)

Moin



Guiseppe schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich bedenkenlos Traubenzucker zu mir nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, zuzunehmen?
> 
> ...



Gibt es einen Grund für dich, Traubenzucker zu essen?


Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Matze. (3. November 2007)

@DH_Ryda




> Unter Hyperglykämie versteht man nichts anderes als einen zu hohen Blutzucker. und das als u.a. als anzeichen für Diabetes.



Ach nee 





> Glaubst du, dass das irgendwas mit Profiradfahrern zu tun hat?



Kann mich nicht erinnern, so etwas behauptet zu haben aber du hast diese Vermutung doch angestellt 





> die Ätkins-Diät wurde eigentlich nicht für den gesunden Menschen konzipiert, sonder für Menschen mit der sog. Hyperinsulinämie (übermässiger insulinausschüttung nach dem essen).die diät funktioniert nur, weil man meisten gleichzeit eine negative kalorienbilanz hat und die zählt.




Also funktioniert sie doch 





> anbei: ein artikel von einem Innsbrucker Sportarzt und Ernährungsspezialist, der schon viele österreichische sportler betreut und selber sehr engagiert sportelt.




Anbei war zwar nichts, aber vermutlich meinst Du:







http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html



Das wurde schon am Jahresanfang bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut.


----------



## Matze. (3. November 2007)

> Bei Traubenzucker ist es so, dass es den Zuckerspiegel in die Höhe schießen lässt. Das ist auf Dauer natürlich nicht wünschenswert.
> Es hat schon relativ viele Kcal, dass ist aber eher zu vernachlässigen, weil die Sache mit dem Zuckerspiegel viel entscheidender ist.





     




> Ob das alles genau stimmt, werden dir andere sicher besser sagen könen.
> Das aber schon mal als kleine vorab Info.
> Auf eine Bestätigung solltest du aber noch warten. Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher.




Also mußtes Du jetzt loswerden, daß Du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. November 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Also mußtes Du jetzt loswerden, daß Du keine Ahnung hast



Ist das, was ich da geschrieben habe, so komplett falsch oder was?
Wenn ja, kann ich da auch nix für.

Ich musste nicht loswerden, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, ich wollte nur vermeiden, dass ich für eine falsche Aussage in einem Post wieder einen auf'n Arsch kriege.
Deshalb habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin.

Kai


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. November 2007)

@matze

wenn du das ja eh weisst und die seite kennst, warum hast du dann immer noch keinen plan?


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. November 2007)

das mit dem traubenzucken stimmt....er geht extrem schnell ins blut erhöht den Blutzucker kurzfristig. dadurch wird insulin sehr stark ausgeschüttet, was den Blutzucker unter das niveau vor der traubenzuckereinnahme abfallen lässt...
und das is letztendlich das schlechte daran


----------



## Matze. (4. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> @matze
> 
> wenn du das ja eh weisst und die seite kennst, warum hast du dann immer noch keinen plan?


----------



## PapaLow (6. November 2007)

Hallo @all,

naja nun mal zu mir...

33 Jahre im Dezember 2006 noch 105 kg bei 173cm  
Ruhe Puls von 92, Sport "keine Ahnung was das ist", Starker Raucher

dann wurde es mir einfach zu DOOF... bis dato...

34 Jahre November 2007 noch 78 kg bei 173 cm  
Ruhe Puls von 64, Sport "MTB ist mein Leben...", nicht Raucher

Wer noch mehr wissen möchte kann meinen Verlauf, meine Versuche und meinen Lebenswandel gerne auf meiner Homepage nachlesen. 

www.MTB-Noobs.de

Also an alle die was ändern möchten... gebt nicht auf !!!!  

Bis die Tag

Gruß Markus


----------



## teppiche (6. November 2007)

WOW!!
Gratulation zu der Leistung. Vor allem auch noch mit dem Handicap - Rauchen aufhören.
Hut ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaLow (6. November 2007)

Danke erst mal .... 

aber ein echtes Handicap war das nicht, wollte nur beweisen das man das Rauchen aufhören kann und nicht 10 kg zunimmt...  

und vor lauter Ergeitz und man endeckt nebenbei auch noch das MTB fahren, wurden es dann immer weniger kg auf meinen Hüften/Bauch

Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Saison und das ich gut durch den Winter komme...   der Körper ist einen echte Sau wenn es darum geht...
aber das wird schon gut gehen. 

Also an alle die es auch versuchen wollen und evtl. denn einen oder andern Tip haben wollen, einfach mal melden / posten...


----------



## teppiche (7. November 2007)

Zwischenmeldung:

Start:                                      01.11.07 93kg
Erste Zwischenmessung:             07.11.07 90kg
Größe: 1.80m

Sind wohl die berühmten Anfangserfolge.....die nehme ich aber trotzdem gerne mit und als weitere Motivation.


----------



## zak0r (7. November 2007)

naa, zu anfang sollte das gewicht eher hochgehen, wenn du bei 93kg anfängst würde ich eher 96-98kg erwarten nach 2-3 wochen, wenn du anfangs kein gewicht aufbaust machst du eventuell was falsch oder es ist falsch gemessen. du kannst "richtig" keine 3kg in einer woche aus dem nichts abbauen, da arg zweifelhaft ist, dass du auf gesunde art eine solche bilanz erreichen kannst


----------



## PapaLow (7. November 2007)

Naja ganz so ist es nicht,

der Körper baut erst mal das Wasser ab das eingelagert ist... um Fett abzubauen bedarf es einiges mehr...

Ich wünsche Dir viel erfolgt... das schaft DU !!!


----------



## 950supermoto (7. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ein Thema welches mich schon länger interessiert *und irgendwie* auch hier rein passt:

Ich wiege bei 187cm 92kg bei einem Körperfettanteil von momentan 12%. Pro Woche wende ich ca. 10-12h für Training auf und laufe viel. So bin ich vor zwei Wochen einen Halbmarathon in 01:35h gelaufen, bin also auf einem guten Niveau unterwegs.

*Nun meine Frage:* Hat jemand von euch einen ähnlichen Körperbau und bringt seine Kilos nicht runter? Mit meinem Körperbau bin ich nicht unbedingt prädestiniert für z.B. eine Transalp, was eigentlich mein Jahresziel wäre im 2008

Happy trails


----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

950supermoto schrieb:


> *Nun meine Frage:* Hat jemand von euch einen ähnlichen Körperbau und bringt seine Kilos nicht runter? Mit meinem Körperbau bin ich nicht unbedingt prädestiniert für z.B. eine Transalp, was eigentlich mein Jahresziel wäre im 2008



Hatte auch mal so ähnliche Werte und konnte trotz intensiven Sport meine Kilos auch nicht reduzieren. Dann habe ich von einem Arbeitskollegen das hier entdeckt. Mit dem Programm hatte ich dann innerhalb von 3 Monaten locker 7kg weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

also 12% KF finde ich ja nicht besonders schlimm. aber ich versteh schon, was du meinst. probier mal deine tagekalorien um 300-500 kcal zu reduzieren und auch die KH etwas reduzieren (nicht mehr als 300g Tag)


----------



## PapaLow (7. November 2007)

Früh- Kolehydrate (Müsli oder Ähnliches)

Mittag - Kohlehydrate (Nudeln / Reis / Volkorn usw)

Abends - Eiweis (Salat / Fisch / Käse) - Keine KH

Normale Portionen, ein Teller gut Portioniert, auf keinen Fall FDH !!!!

Nicht mehr wie 30 g Fett pro Tag und ca. 5 Std. zwischen jeder Mahlzeit.
Viel Wasser Trinken 2-3 Liter am Tag mit 1-2 Messer Spitzen Salz pro Liter.

Wichtig ist immer das Essen, auf keinen Fall nichts Essen damit fährt dein Körper in einen Notlauf und würde nur noch ca. 600 Kal. am Tag verbrauchen, somit würdest Du nichts mehr machen können um Abzunehmen, die Erfahrung hat meine Frau leider machen müssen.... also NIX ESSEN NIX GUT


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. November 2007)

PapaLow schrieb:


> Früh- Kolehydrate (Müsli oder Ähnliches)
> 
> Mittag - Kohlehydrate (Nudeln / Reis / Volkorn usw)
> 
> ...




Es ist scheiß egal wann du was ißt!
Es kommt nur auf den Kalorienhaushalt an...


----------



## PapaLow (7. November 2007)

*--> Glaubenskieg..... *   

Na Spaß bei Seite, es gibt verschiede Ansichten, ich hab ein Jahr mit viel ausprobieren hinter mir und kann nur sagen das dies die einfachste Art ist seine Pfunde los zu werden... bei mir war es immerhin ja 27kg und ich glaube ich weis schon noch was ich alles Probiert habe...

Der Kalorienhaushalt spielt ganz klar auch eine Rolle, aber es kommt auch drauf an wann ich etwas esse!!! Die Bauchspeicheldrüsse ist die kleine ratte die es heist zu verarschen... gibts ganz gute Bücher die das Thema behandeln...

Der Sport muss ja auch noch klappen und das geht nur wenn man sich an ein paar Regeln hält..  

Ich lebe heute bewuster und habe meine komplette Ernährung geändert... zum Leide mancher, zur freude meiner Familie...


----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Es ist scheiß egal wann du was ißt!
> Es kommt nur auf den Kalorienhaushalt an...



Nicht nur! Die Nahrungaufnahme sollte aus so ca. 5/8 KH, 1/8 Protein und 2/8 Fett bestehen.


----------



## PapaLow (7. November 2007)

Wow !!! Das war aber mal ganz genau....


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

rxx schrieb:


> Nicht nur! Die Nahrungaufnahme sollte aus so ca. 5/8 KH, 1/8 Protein und 2/8 Fett bestehen.



des stimmt aber nicht.......dann würde die nahrung zu einem vierteil aus fett bestehen...das wäre ein bisschen viel....kann es sein, dass du es richtig gemeint hast, aber Fett und Protein vertauscht hast?


----------



## teppiche (7. November 2007)

Bin eigentlich relativ muskulös. Hatte bei 75 kg mein optimales "Wettkampfgewicht". Da war dann auch ein echtes 6-Pack zu sehen.
Das was ich jetzt verloren habe (3 Kilo in einer Woche) ist sicher noch nicht viel Fett, sondern eher eingelagertes Wasser.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich schon viel besser...irgendwie entgiftet.....Die Zeit davor war von Fast-Food und anderem Müll geprägt.....


----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> des stimmt aber nicht.......dann würde die nahrung zu einem vierteil aus fett bestehen...das wäre ein bisschen viel....kann es sein, dass du es richtig gemeint hast, aber Fett und Protein vertauscht hast?



Doch doch das passt schon (für normalen Grundumsatz).


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

hmm bei 3000 kcal wären das:

440g KH, 94g Eiweiss und 81g Fett......das ist vom Fettanteil her zu viel!! für den zweck einer diät....

würde lieber etwas mehr KH und weniger Fettkonsumieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> hmm bei 3000 kcal wären das:
> 
> 440g KH, 94g Eiweiss und 81g Fett......das ist vom Fettanteil her zu viel!! für den zweck einer diät....
> 
> würde lieber etwas mehr KH und weniger Fettkonsumieren..



3000 kcal sind aber zu abnehemen entschieden zu viel!!!


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

kann man so nicht sagen......kommt ja auf das Köpergewicht an....
war auch nur eine beispiel...sofern man mit 3000kcal in der negativen kalorienbilanz ist, kann man auch abnehmen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. November 2007)

rxx schrieb:


> Nicht nur! Die Nahrungaufnahme sollte aus so ca. 5/8 KH, 1/8 Protein und 2/8 Fett bestehen.



Nimm 8/8 Fett und du bekommst durchgehend dünnschiß und nimmst erst recht ab...



DH_RYDA schrieb:


> kann man so nicht sagen......kommt ja auf das Köpergewicht an....
> war auch nur eine beispiel...sofern man mit 3000kcal in der negativen kalorienbilanz ist, kann man auch abnehmen



Stimmt!
Mann kann sogar mit 16000kcal am Tag abnehmen 

Der Körper schafft nur eine gewisse Menge zu verarbeiten und das ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass Radfahrprofis früher Mastmittel verabreicht bekommen haben, damit der Körper mehr umsetzen kann


----------



## zak0r (7. November 2007)

rxx schrieb:


> 3000 kcal sind aber zu abnehemen entschieden zu viel!!!



leute redet doch nicht immer so absolut daher, klar wenn du bade und saunameister bist und den ganzen tag zwischen sonnenbank und plastikstuhl am beckenrand pendelst bei 30° dann sind 3000kcal ein wahres mastprogramm. wenn du jedoch z.b. eine arbeit mit hoher körperlicher leistung sein, ob nun schaufelhannes aufm bau oder bergführer, dann sind 3000kcal sicher suboptimal.
das wichtigste von allem was da zusätzlich noch ne rolle spielt, bist du 160cm mit 50kg haut und schwamm oder 190 mit 100kg und geringem kf anteil, wo dann 
für den einen n snickers ne hauptmahlzeit ist und der andere die energie in ner stunde verbrannt hat, nebenbei.


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

ja, so isses....ich wiege z.B. 86 kilo (1,82)...meine leistungsumsatz wären so ca. 3500-3600 kcal.....fahre täglich 1,5 h mit dem rad und  2x mal die woche kraftraining. wochenends fahr ich dann mind. an einem tag downhill...

wenn ich also 3000kcal/tag konsumiere, werde ich mit sicherheit abnehmen....


----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

Ok, hatte hunger und deshalb nicht ganz fertig geschrieben!

Klar spielt die tägliche Tätigkeit eine Rolle, auch Sport hat einen wesentlichen Anteil am täglichen Energieverbrauch, etc.

Meine Annahme mit den 1800kcal ging von einem männlichen "Probanten" aus, bürotätigkeit, 1.80m / 80kg (durchschnitts Werte), mit Ziel pro Woche ein halbes Kilo zu verlieren. Verteilt auf einen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten => 6kg.

Wenn man das jetzt "Handgelenk mal Pi" rechnet, so sind das ~500kcal / Tag weniger als normal (wenn man nicht abnehmen will) verbraucht wird. D.h. man verbraucht so ~3500kcal /Woche weniger. (Hinweis 1 Kilo Fett hat ca. 7000kcal).

Durch Sport oder anstrengendere Tätigkeiten (Holzfäller) kann oder muss man selbstverständlich mehr Energie zu sich nehmen.


----------



## zak0r (7. November 2007)

na das ist doch genau das problem bei all dem ganzen diät und fettburner puls und pi pa po kappes, es werden pauschale lösungen für individuell verschiedene "probleme" vorgestellt.
nie würde jemand auf die idee kommen zu sagen "ja also allgemein würd ich sagen bankdrücken mit 80kg ist gut". genau solcher mist wird jedoch ständig bei ernährung und ausdauersport verzapft, es wird wirr pauschalisiert und lösungen aus bereich x werden plötzlich der allgemeinheit nahegelegt weil ja jemand germerkt hat er verdient ganz gut damit.
nordic walking ist da ein tolles beispiel, was für verfettete 60+er toll ist (und für die sicher ga2!) darf nicht zum maßstab werden, mitt 30ern einen alibisport zu kreieren, der ungefähr sitzen auf dem sofa gleichkommt.


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

mit 1800 kcal/tag bei 80 kilo deckst du ganz knapp den Grundumsatz! d.h. das absolute minum an kalorien, die der körper braucht. selbst bei bei büroarbeit würde dieser probant sogar 2300-2500 kcal verbrauchen. und das ohne sport!!

mehr als 500kcal/tag einzusparen ist schwachsinn, weil du dann in einen katabolen zustand geratest und auch deine wertvolle muskelmasse abbaut.


----------



## rxx (7. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> mehr als 500kcal/tag einzusparen ist schwachsinn, weil du dann in einen katabolen zustand geratest und auch deine wertvolle muskelmasse abbaut.



Mehr als 500 habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Aber das stimmt schon, wenn du wirklich abnehmen willst, wirds hart. Darum geben auch viele wieder auf. Das Einspaaren an kcal kannst du am besten, wenn du auf eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung umstellst.......

Schau dir mal den foldenden Link an, da kannst du deinen täglichen kcal Verbrauch relativ gut bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (7. November 2007)

ja, von diesen links gibts tausende.....es gibt auch verschiedene formeln...
mit körperoberfläche, nur rein auf das gewicht achtend, usw.

ich hab mir meinen umsatz mit mehrere formeln errechnet und dann einen durchschnitt gewählt......so kommt man rech gut hin


----------



## Guiseppe (7. November 2007)

Ich versteh die ganze Debatte hier nicht. Wieviel man wann essen kann, um abzunehmen. Ich lebe nach der einfachen Formel: FDH und Fettreduziert essen. Und hab damit schon knapp 8 Kg abgenommen!

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. November 2007)

@ Guiseppe
Glückwunsch!
Wie viele KG's hast du denn krankheitsbedingt schon abgenommen?
Ich meine, wenn dich nicht mal eine mittelschwere Erkältung vom Bike holen kann... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (8. November 2007)

So, mal wieder hier!  

Hätte nie gedacht, das mir eine Grippe die Motovation wiedergeben kann.  

2 Tage flachgelegen, nur Wasser, Tee, Zwieback etc. gegessen.. :

183 cm
85 kg

Noch zwei Kg und ich bin zufrieden. Dann heißt es hauptsächlich Fett reduzieren.

Manuel


----------



## pisskopp (8. November 2007)

Wieso, was hatste denn bis jetzt reduziert?


----------



## DH_RYDA (8. November 2007)

die kilo sind bald wieder drauf.....waren nämliche sicher nicht 2 kilo fett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. November 2007)

jain, bei Krankheit kannste sagen 2/3 kommen wieder also nur 1333,333333 Gramm =)


----------



## DH_RYDA (8. November 2007)

wie kommst den bitte genau auf 2/3?


----------



## Guiseppe (8. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Guiseppe
> Glückwunsch!
> Wie viele KG's hast du denn krankheitsbedingt schon abgenommen?
> Ich meine, wenn dich nicht mal eine mittelschwere Erkältung vom Bike holen kann...
> ...



Hallöle!

Hab trotz Krankheit ungefähr 2,5 Kilos abgenommen. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder gesund, topfit und motiviert weiterzumachen!  Und zwar richtig! 

Und seit vorgestern hab ich die magische 120Kg-Grenze hinter mir gelassen, und mir geschworen, die nie wieder zu überschreiten! 

Also, nochmal mein Momentaner Stand:

119,3 Kg bei 187cm

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. November 2007)

N'abend
@Guiseppe
Ist halt die Frage, was du während deiner "kranken" Zeit abgenommen hast.
GLÜCKWUNSCH zur Über-(äääähhhh Unter-)schreitung der 120kg-Grenze.
Mach weiter so 
Ich habe mich heute wieder mit Schluckereien eingedeckt.
Bei mir ist an Abnehmen im Moment nicht zu denken (muss eher aufpassen, das mir miene Sachen noch passen ).
Aber was soll ich machen ohne Bike?
Schwimmen ist nicht so dolle und Laufen geht bei meiner Technik und meinen Schuhen auch zu sehr auf die Gelenke und so.
Da heißt es also weiter eisern auf mein Bike warten und dann wieder starten.

Euch geht es da aber anscheinend eine ganze Ecke besser...
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (8. November 2007)

allgemeines training mit dem eigenen gewicht? (wandsitzen liegestütze klimmzüge etc)

weniger essen

es gibt genug möglichkeiten auch ohne sport nicht zuzunehmen


----------



## zak0r (9. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist an Abnehmen im Moment nicht zu denken (muss eher aufpassen, das mir miene Sachen noch passen ).
> Aber was soll ich machen ohne Bike?
> Schwimmen ist nicht so dolle und Laufen geht bei meiner Technik und meinen Schuhen auch zu sehr auf die Gelenke und so.
> Da heißt es also weiter eisern auf mein Bike warten und dann wieder starten.



was eine salve von ausreden!
1. ist krafttraining BESSER als biken wenn du abspecken willst
2. mach körpergewichtbasiertes krafttraining, wenn du denkst das reicht nicht, dann mach halt einarm liegestütze und klimmzüge, du tier  
3. was ist denn die technik des laufens? sicher gibt es da, wie bei allem im leben, immer möglichkeit zur verbesserung, aaber du bist mit dem programm laufen damals ausgeschissen worden. du kannst laufen, jeder normale mensch kann laufen.
4. solange du nicht, pi mal daumen, bmi 35+ hast. achte halt auf sauberen stil, was sicher sehr anstrengt zu beginn, aber immer geht. was die schuhe betrifft, wenn du nur scheiss laufschuhe hast, dann nimm lieber starre schuhe. zur not in den natoshop und n paar stiefel in deiner grösse kaufen. da kannste auch mit joggen gehen, und jetzt im winter ist das eigentlich ganz fein warm. wichtig ist, bloss keine unterstützenden laufschuhe zu kaufen ohne anständige beratung, sonst geht das eventuell nach hinten los. daher auch der tipp mit den bw klötzen, das ist am anfang nicht bequem, aber laufen kannste da drinnen.


----------



## avant (9. November 2007)

Sodele - auch von mir mal wieder ein Update:

das Abspecken dauert noch an - wenngleich recht langsam. Mittlerweile bin ich auf unter 87 kg angekommen. habe also mitterweile über 10 kg abgenommen 

Bei mir ist das mit dem Laufen auch so eine Sache - ich bleibe lieber beim Radeln, schwimmen oder Joga - das liegt mir besser  

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

So auch mal nen Zwischenstand von mir, 3 Tage kein Sport wegen Faulheit und zuviel anderen Sachen, aber 1 KG abgenommen und habe dadurch meinen Ruhepuls wieder auf 45 gesenkt. 1,78m 77,3KG. War wohl mal wieder Zeit für ein Päuschen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> was eine salve von ausreden!


Ja, hast Recht. Aber es ist halt nun mal so, dass ich auf andere Sachen, die man an Sport machen könnte, keine Lust habe.
Das es dann nur eine (faule) Ausrede ist, weiß ich auch.


zak0r schrieb:


> 1. ist krafttraining BESSER als biken wenn du abspecken willst


Mir geht es ja nicht um die reine Gewichtsabnahme. Ich will auch "rennfähiger" werden. Weißt du, was ich meine?
Ich will halt, so wie auch 2007, 2008 Rennen fahren und natürlich eine ganze Ecke besser abschneiden als 2007.


zak0r schrieb:


> 2. mach körpergewichtbasiertes krafttraining, wenn du denkst das reicht nicht, dann mach halt *einarm liegestütze* und *klimmzüge*, du tier


 
Liegestütze: schaffe ich (beidarmig, versteht sich) so ca. 5
Klimmzüge schaffe ich ca. einen halben (habe ich aber auch schon länger nciht gemacht )


zak0r schrieb:


> 3. was ist denn die *technik des laufens*? sicher gibt es da, wie bei allem im leben, immer möglichkeit zur verbesserung, aaber du bist mit dem programm laufen damals ausgeschissen worden. du kannst laufen, jeder normale mensch kann laufen.


Die "gute" Technik des Laufens ist die, in der ich die Gelenke und was weiß ich nicht noch alles am wenigsten belaste. Habe nur bedingt Lust, mich kaputt zu laufen. Oder geht das gar nicht? 


zak0r schrieb:


> 4. solange du nicht, pi mal daumen, bmi 35+ hast.


 Habe ich nicht. Habe den BMI zwar schon länger nicht mehr ausgerechnet, sollte aber so bei Mite 20 liegen, denke ich.


zak0r schrieb:


> achte halt auf sauberen stil,


Was ist denn sauberer Stil? Etwa das, was ich oben schon mit Technik bechreiben wollte?


zak0r schrieb:


> was sicher sehr anstrengt zu beginn, aber immer geht. was die schuhe betrifft, wenn du nur scheiss laufschuhe hast, dann nimm lieber starre schuhe. zur not in den natoshop und n paar stiefel in deiner grösse kaufen. da kannste auch mit joggen gehen, und jetzt im winter ist das eigentlich ganz fein warm. wichtig ist, bloss keine unterstützenden laufschuhe zu kaufen ohne anständige beratung, sonst geht das eventuell nach hinten los. daher auch der tipp mit den bw klötzen, das ist am anfang nicht bequem, aber laufen kannste da drinnen.


Ich habe praktisch gar keine Laufschuhe. Allerdings habe ich auch privat immer "Sportschuhe" an. Die sind aber einfach nicht so gut zum Laufen geeignet, finde ich.
Deshalb muss ich mir in nächster Zeit mal Laufschuhe besorgen.
Was sollte ich ausgeben?
Hast du zufällig eine Modellempfehlung für mich?
Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (9. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nicht um die reine Gewichtsabnahme. Ich will auch "rennfähiger" werden. Weißt du, was ich meine?
> Ich will halt, so wie auch 2007, 2008 Rennen fahren und natürlich eine ganze Ecke besser abschneiden als 2007.



naja, wenn du kein leistungssportler im sinne von vollprofi bist, dann sollte ein gesunder oberkörper doch eher nützlich sein



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Liegestütze: schaffe ich (beidarmig, versteht sich) so ca. 5
> Klimmzüge schaffe ich ca. einen halben (habe ich aber auch schon länger nciht gemacht )



ich mein, ehrlich, da solltest du dir mal überlegen, deinen rasmussen body etwas zu stählen!



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die "gute" Technik des Laufens ist die, in der ich die Gelenke und was weiß ich nicht noch alles am wenigsten belaste. Habe nur bedingt Lust, mich kaputt zu laufen. Oder geht das gar nicht?
> Habe ich nicht. Habe den BMI zwar schon länger nicht mehr ausgerechnet, sollte aber so bei Mite 20 liegen, denke ich.
> 
> Was ist denn sauberer Stil? Etwa das, was ich oben schon mit Technik bechreiben wollte?



fusspitzen nach vorne, federnd laufen(also nicht trampeln), oberkörper aufrecht und nicht nach vorne gelehnt, lockerer armschwung mit 90° abgewinkelten armen.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe praktisch gar keine Laufschuhe. Allerdings habe ich auch privat immer "Sportschuhe" an. Die sind aber einfach nicht so gut zum Laufen geeignet, finde ich.
> Deshalb muss ich mir in nächster Zeit mal Laufschuhe besorgen.
> Was sollte ich ausgeben?
> Hast du zufällig eine Modellempfehlung für mich?
> Gruß Kai



laufschuhe sollten auch nur zum laufsport genutzt werden, schliesslich sollen sie ja ihre funktion optimal ausführen und lange halten. ausgeben solltest du schon 60-80 euro, ich kann dir keine modellempfehlung geben.
es gibt innen und aussen oder noch spezieller unterstützende schuhe und auch neutrale. wenn du z.b. zu runners point gehst, wird dir eine videoanalyse gemacht, wo der richtige schuh ausgesucht und probiert wird. da wird dir dann auch was zum laufstil gesagt.
ich verwende pers. immer asics, habe da einfach die besten erfahrungen mit. allerdings ist es sehr gut möglich, dass dir z.b. der adidas leisten besser sitzt. anprobe geht über alles, wobei ich sagen muss, fast alle die ich kenne kommen super mit asics zurecht. ich kaufe neue schuhe von denen inzwischen blind,da sie modellreihen haben. sprich wenn du aktuell gut mit dem nimbus 7 zurecht kommst, kannst du ohne probleme den nimbus 8 kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit, super weich und gut federnd, Gelenke und Nacken schmerzen nicht mehr 
Habe aber den Vorgänger glaub ich 






http://www.runnerspoint.de/artikel.htm?searchartnr=6750&sbnr=6&sgnr=4&gnr=4&gnr2=&hr=


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> naja, wenn du kein leistungssportler im sinne von vollprofi bist, dann sollte ein gesunder oberkörper doch eher nützlich sein


Bin ich (noch ) nicht. Dass das nicht nur im Vollprofi-Bereich ein Vorteil, ist, ist mir auch klar.


zak0r schrieb:


> ich mein, ehrlich, da solltest du dir mal überlegen, deinen rasmussen body etwas zu stählen!


Glaubst du, Rasmussen hat einen BMI von Mitte 20? Ich glaube eher nicht.
Ich habe in Sachen Ausdauer, Kraft (und nicht zuletzt Fahrtechnik) noch sooo viele Reserven, dass ich mir einfach mal den Luxus leiste, so lange auf solche Sachen zu verzichten, bis es mir Probleme macht (oder eine weitere Verbesserung der Ergebnisse praktisch ausschließt).
Wobei ich den letzten Punkt wohl nie erreichen werde.


zak0r schrieb:


> fusspitzen nach vorne, federnd laufen(also nicht trampeln), oberkörper aufrecht und nicht nach vorne gelehnt, lockerer armschwung mit 90° abgewinkelten armen.


Ach so, das meinst du. Das größte Problem dabei ist, denke ich, dass ich mit dem Oberkörper zu weit nach vorne gehe.
Wobei, wenn ich es mir recht überlege, ist das "federnd laufen" eher das Problem, zumindest nach einiger Zeit.
Ich werde deine Tipps beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall beherzigen. Danke!


zak0r schrieb:


> laufschuhe sollten auch nur zum laufsport genutzt werden, schliesslich sollen sie ja ihre funktion optimal ausführen und lange halten. ausgeben solltest du schon 60-80 euro, ich kann dir keine modellempfehlung geben.
> es gibt innen und aussen oder noch spezieller unterstützende schuhe und auch neutrale. wenn du z.b. zu runners point gehst, wird dir eine videoanalyse gemacht, wo der richtige schuh ausgesucht und probiert wird. da wird dir dann auch was zum laufstil gesagt.


Ich weiß. Deshalb sage ich ja, dass meine Schuhe nur bedingt zum Laufen geeignet sind.
Die 60-80 sind doch mal ein Wort.
Ist teuer denn wirklich auch gleich gut?
Habe mal gelesen, dass das in Sachen Laufschuhe so seien soll


zak0r schrieb:


> ich verwende pers. immer asics, habe da einfach die besten erfahrungen mit. allerdings ist es sehr gut möglich, dass dir z.b. der adidas leisten besser sitzt. anprobe geht über alles, wobei ich sagen muss, fast alle die ich kenne kommen super mit asics zurecht. ich kaufe neue schuhe von denen inzwischen blind,da sie modellreihen haben. sprich wenn du aktuell gut mit dem nimbus 7 zurecht kommst, kannst du ohne probleme den nimbus 8 kaufen.


Na dann werde ich mich mal bei meinem nächsten Besuch in einem (größeren) Spotgeschäft nach sowas erkundigen.
Vielen Dank.

Gruß kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit, super weich und gut federnd, Gelenke und Nacken schmerzen nicht mehr
> Habe aber den Vorgänger glaub ich


Danke Stefan.
Ja, so 100 habe ich auch befürchtet.  
Wie lange halte die denn?
Kann man das, in km, sagen?
Gruß und vielen Dank schon mal,
Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

also nach 40km Schotter sehen se noch aus wie neu  , weiter bin ich noch nicht...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> also nach 40km Schotter sehen se noch aus wie neu  , weiter bin ich noch nicht...


Heute Abend will ich wissen, wie sie nach 90km aussehen- und jetzt lauf!  

Gibt es andere, mit mehr Erfahrungsberichten?
Kann man auch was zur zeitlichen Haltbarkeit sagen?
Also, gibt es einen Zeitpunkt, an dem man sie tauschen sollte?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (9. November 2007)

Das mit den Laufschuhen ist neben der Belastung auch ein wenig abhängig von der Pflege. Ich habe diese hier:

http://www.runnerspoint.de/artikel.htm?searchartnr=6707&sbnr=6&sgnr=4&gnr=79&gnr2=&hr=

Habe mir das Vorgängermodell vor ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren gekauft. Bin damit 1 Jahr lang 3x die Woche in etwa 5 -7 km gelaufen.

Da ich nicht immer regelmäßig gelaufen bin, gehe ich mal von einer Laufleistung von vielleicht 700 km im Jahr aus. Laut einem Bericht in der Fit for Fun sollte man die Schuhe je nach Nutzung und Belastung nach 500 km austauschen, da die Geleinlagen dann nicht mehr die gleiche Leistung bringen wie vorher. Habe auch schon ein paarmal davon gehört, das man zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe haben sollte, um die Bänder durch die unterschiedlichen Schuhe unterschiedlich zu belasten. Ob da was dran ist, keine Ahnung.. .

Habt übrigens recht gehabt: Jetzt wo ich wieder genesen bin, wiege ich bei 183 cm wieder 90,4 kg. Wenn das auf meiner Waage die BMI Anzeige ist, habe iich 25.

Aber wer keinen Sport macht, sollte sich auch nicht beschweren.

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Das mit den Laufschuhen ist neben der Belastung auch ein wenig abhängig von der Pflege. Ich habe diese hier:
> 
> http://www.runnerspoint.de/artikel.htm?searchartnr=6707&sbnr=6&sgnr=4&gnr=79&gnr2=&hr=
> 
> ...



700km sind doch schon mal ein Wort.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich überhaupt so viel laufen werde.
Mir geht es beim Laufen einfach darum, mir ein wenig Zeit auf dem Hometrainer zu ersparen.
Da ich aber jetzt über mehr als nur Winterhandschuhe verfüge, werde ich auch hoffentlich mehr draußen fahren können und kann mir so weitere Zeit auf dem Hometrainer sparen.
Allerdings brauche ich erstmal Laufschuhe.
Werde mich demnächst mal in einem Sportgeschäft umsehen...

Vielen Dak euch allen,
schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (9. November 2007)

Ich habe mir meine beim Runnerspoint um die Ecke besorgt, die Beratung hat mich einfach überzeugt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

Wer wohnt schon in Hungen  (Grüße aus Ennepetal )
Die Schuhe aus deinem Link sind mir etwas zu teuer, sry!
Ich hatte dabei schon an max. 100 gedacht. Jetzt mögen die letzten 15  auch kein großer Schritt zu sein, für mich ist es aber zu viel.
Ich brauche das Geld ja noch für mein Bike.
Bin aber für weitere Links dieser Art dankbar.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (9. November 2007)

also beim laufen gibt es nur hopp oder topp. du solltest schon rechnen 3x die woche 30-45min zu laufen, einfach nur als ausgleich zum biken und um auch andere muskeln zu belasten. biken ist toll für die reine ausdauerleistung, aber halt auch derb kacke für den körper als ganzes. mtb ist da nicht ganz so schlimm wie rr, und dh und 4x etc sind wesentlich ausgeglichener, aber trotzdem wird keiner mit radfahren alleine auf den grünen ast kommen. 2-3x die woche biken, 3x die woche laufen, täglich 20-30 minuten basisworkout, schon ist alles ganz leicht.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wer wohnt schon in Hungen  (Grüße aus Ennepetal )
> Die Schuhe aus deinem Link sind mir etwas zu teuer, sry!
> Ich hatte dabei schon an max. 100 gedacht. Jetzt mögen die letzten 15  auch kein großer Schritt zu sein, für mich ist es aber zu viel.
> Ich brauche das Geld ja noch für mein Bike.
> ...



 Schau mal nach dem Vorjahresmodell von den Asics, ich hatte die noch in irgendnem inet angebot für knapp über 70 gesehen


----------



## Guiseppe (9. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> N'abend
> @Guiseppe
> Ist halt die Frage, was du während deiner "kranken" Zeit abgenommen hast.
> GLÜCKWUNSCH zur Über-(äääähhhh Unter-)schreitung der 120kg-Grenze.
> ...




Nabend auch!

Erstmal danke für die Blumen!^^

Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich nich laufen sollte. Finde ich eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, deswegen wäre ich auf für ein bisschen Beratung dankbar!^^ (Und ich hab absolut keine Erfahrung damit. Ich war vor meiner MTB-Erleuchtung absolute Couch-Potato. Und da hab ich mir gedacht, das musste was ändern!^^)

Naja, denn mal frohes abnehmen euch allen. Und über Weihnachte aufpassen, das die Nadel nicht wieder Reisaus nimmt! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. November 2007)

N'abend Guiseppe
"MTB-Erleuchtung" es Wort
Zum Thema Schuhe und Laufstil kann man aus den Beiträgen von heute ja schon einiges entnehmen, wie ich finde.
Mehr scheint es nicht zu brauchen.
Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber findest du nicht, dass du noch etwas zu schwer bist um längere Strecken zu laufen?
Ich will dich mit der Frage nicht ärgern, sondern nur verhindern, dass du dich kaputt läufst. So gute Schuhe können das gröbste vielleicht verhindern.

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Elena.! (9. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Schau mal nach dem Vorjahresmodell von den Asics, ich hatte die noch in irgendnem inet angebot für knapp über 70 gesehen





Lieber 30 mehr investieren, und mit einer Laufbandanalyse den richtigen Schuh kaufen.


----------



## zak0r (10. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> N
> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber findest du nicht, dass du noch etwas zu schwer bist um längere Strecken zu laufen?



gewicht ist eigentlich latte, wie schon geschrieben. wichtiger: laufbandanalyse, anständige schuhe, guter stil.
ich geh auch mit 120kg vortourengewicht 4x pro woche 8km laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (10. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> gewicht ist eigentlich latte, wie schon geschrieben. wichtiger: laufbandanalyse, anständige schuhe, guter stil.
> ich geh auch mit 120kg vortourengewicht 4x pro woche 8km laufen.



Stimme ich absolut zu, habe meine Schuhe auch per Luafbandanalyse gekauft.
Guter Schuh kostet halt zwischen 100-130 zumindenstens wenn man diese im Fachgeschäft kauft.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ausgeben solltest du schon 60-80 euro





Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Vorjahresmodell von den Asics, inet angebot knapp über 70





jazznova schrieb:


> Guter Schuh kostet 100-130 im Fachgeschäft kauft.


Morgen zusammen.

Na was denn jetzt?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Matze. (10. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Na was denn jetzt?
> 
> Gruß Kai





Na blickst Du´s nicht  100 Euro ist die Regel wenn man eine Laufbandanalyse im Fachgeschäft für den Kauf in Anspruch nimmt.
Wenn Du für ein Auslaufmodell weniger zahlst ist die eigentlich sehr wichtige Laufbandanalyse nicht dabei (wozu auch der Kauf war ja schon beschlossen).




> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber findest du nicht, dass du noch etwas zu schwer bist um längere Strecken zu laufen?




Hast Du gewußt daß sich die Belastung für die Gelenke mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit vervierfacht  d. h. ein Sportler mit 50Kg der 20Km/h rennt, hat die doppelte Belastung auf den Gelenken, wie ein Sportler mit 100Kg der 10 Km/h rennt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Na blickst Du´s nicht  100 Euro ist die Regel wenn man eine Laufbandanalyse im Fachgeschäft für den Kauf in Anspruch nimmt.
> Wenn Du für ein Auslaufmodell weniger zahlst ist die eigentlich sehr wichtige Laufbandanalyse nicht dabei (wozu auch der Kauf war ja schon beschlossen).


Nee, ich blick es nicht. Jetzt habe ich es aber verstanden, Danke!
Es hat mich halt ein wenig irritiert, dass man von Werten zwischen 60 und 130 ausgehen sollte. Fand ich einfach irritierend.
Ich willl ja kein Marathonläufer werden, sondern einfach nur ein bisschen laufen, um im Winter nicht so viel mit dem Bike fahren zu müssen (im Frühling aber trotzdem genauso fit/fitter zu sein als im Herbst)


Matze. schrieb:


> Hast Du gewußt daß sich die Belastung für die Gelenke mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit vervierfacht  d. h. ein Sportler mit 50Kg der 20Km/h rennt, hat die doppelte Belastung auf den Gelenken, wie ein Sportler mit 100Kg der 10 Km/h rennt


Ja, aber es gibt doch am Körper nicht nur Gelenke. 
Was ist denn mit den Knochen, der Belastung für Herz und Lunge und so weiter? Ist die auch geringer? Ich denke nicht. 
Gruß Kai


----------



## VelosophenJupp (10. November 2007)

Eine Laufbandanalyse ist schön und gut. Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit:
Schuhe mitnehmen --> Verkäufer schaut sie sich an und sagt dir, ob du Pronierer oder Neutralläufer bist. 
Dann Modelle aussuchen. Asics sind bei Läufern sehr beliebt (habe mich beim Köln-Marathon mal umgesehen: 90% hatten Asics, ich kam mir mit meinen Adidas etwas einsam und verloren vor )
Den Asics Nimbus oder den DS Trainer gibt es schon sehr lange und in vielen Neuauflagen. Sollen sehr gut sein.

Preis:
Vermutlich wird das Laufen für dich nur ein kleiner Ausgleichssport sein. Da halte ich Schuhe für über 100 Euro überzogen. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass man sich mind. zwei Paar Schuhe besorgen soll (Blasenvermeidung, Schuh kann ausschwitzen, Dämpfung kann sich besser "regenerieren").
Habe mir jetzt aktuell den Laufschuh von Deichmann gekauft. 40 Euro.  
Bei den Dreckswetterverhältnissen ist das schon o.k. (mal ganz nebenbei: Joey Kelley, der auch für Deichmann wirbt oder geworben hat, ist den Köln-marathon mit den Dingern gelaufen, 2.54h)
Der Schuh ist gedacht für Neutralläufer.

Meine Empfehlung wäre: Kauf dir ein Vorjahresmodell von Asics. Schau ob dir das Laufen etwas Spaß macht und dann ein zweites Paar Schuhe. 
Halte die Kosten gering, es ist wie beim Radeln: Nicht alles was neu und teuer ist, ist auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

Ja, der Tipp ist an sich schon echt gar nicht so schlecht.
Problem: Ich habe noch keine Laufschuhe. Und ob man aus meinen Straßenschuhen noch was erkennen kann, weiß ich nicht. 
Wenn er die sieht, wird er mir vom Laufen sicher abraten.  
Na ja, ist auf jeden Fall ein Verusch wert.

Danke für den Tipp,
Schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (10. November 2007)

hm ich war grad laufen und durfte nach 1,5 km wieder abbrechen weil mein linkes knie extrem schmerzte  

beim normalen gehen hab ich keine probs, nur sobald ich anfange zu joggen ist ende


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

Hallo SSaM85
Falsche Schuhe?
Schlechter Stil? (nicht persönlich nehmen  ich meine den Laufstil)
Hast du mal einen Arzt gefragt, was der Grund sein kann?
Außerdem könntest du im Laden mal diesen "Lauftest" (habe den Namen vergessen) machen.
Vielleicht bringt der ja Aufschluss über das Problem.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (10. November 2007)

naja ich bin mit den schuhen schon mehrmals 5-7 km gelaufen ohne größere probleme.

Es sind nicht die optimalen laufschuhe und ich denke innerhalb vom nächsten monat werd ich mir neue kaufen (inkl komischen lauftest )

Zum arzt werd ich deswegen nicht, ist ja nix extremes und ich denke es wird auch von alleine weggehen wenn ich das gelenk bisl in ruhe lasse.

Prob ist halt dass ich atm untertage arbeite, bzw sehr lange zeit stehen muss, das ist nicht unbedingt von vorteil  

Mich ärgert nur dass ich heute richtig gut km laufen wollte und schon nach so kurzer zeit war schluss


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> naja ich bin mit den schuhen schon mehrmals 5-7 km gelaufen ohne größere probleme.


Seit wann hast du denn Probleme?


SSaM85 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht die optimalen laufschuhe und ich denke innerhalb vom nächsten monat werd ich mir neue kaufen (inkl komischen lauftest )


Na dann guck aber beim Kauf mal nach optimalen Laufschuhen.


SSaM85 schrieb:


> Zum arzt werd ich deswegen nicht, ist ja nix extremes und ich denke es wird auch von alleine weggehen wenn ich das gelenk bisl in ruhe lasse.


Das war nichts extremes? Es hat dich doch davon abgehalten, weiter zu laufen, oder?
Finde ich gut, dass du unser Gesundheitssystem nciht weiter belasten willst Ganz klar am falschen Ende gespart.



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Mich ärgert nur dass ich heute richtig gut km laufen wollte und schon nach so kurzer zeit war schluss


Mich ärgert, dass mein Händler mein Bike nicht fertig kriegt.
Aber das ist ja hier nicht der "Mich ärgert, dass...-" Thread. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (10. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn Probleme?



Seit vorhin, bzw vor der Woche oder so hab ichs mir mal auf der Arbeit verdreht oder so, da tats jedenfalls auch mal kurz weh 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das war nichts extremes? Es hat dich doch davon abgehalten, weiter zu laufen, oder?



Es hat mich davon abgehalten zu joggen- normal gehen kann ich ohne jeglichen schmerz. Joggen ist halt nicht besonders gelenkschonend- und wenn man damit noch kurz vorher stress hatte sollte mans nicht direkt wieder voll belasten, bzw erstmal nur testweise.

Auf jedenfall ists nix großes zum arzt geh ich deswegen sicherlich nicht 

Ka vll hab ichs so übertrieben geschildert, mich ärgert mehr dass ich heute nicht viel laufen konnte, als dass man kniw wehtut ^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Seit vorhin, bzw vor der Woche oder so hab ichs mir mal auf der Arbeit verdreht oder so, da tats jedenfalls auch mal kurz weh


Und wieso gehst du dann laufen, wenn du dir noch vor kurzer Zeit das Knie verdreht hast?
Ihr macht immer Sachen... 


SSaM85 schrieb:


> Es hat mich davon abgehalten zu joggen- normal gehen kann ich ohne jeglichen schmerz. Joggen ist halt nicht besonders gelenkschonend- und wenn man damit noch kurz vorher stress hatte sollte mans nicht direkt wieder voll belasten, bzw erstmal nur testweise.
> 
> Auf jedenfall ists nix großes zum arzt geh ich deswegen sicherlich nicht
> 
> Ka vll hab ichs so übertrieben geschildert, mich ärgert mehr dass ich heute nicht viel laufen konnte, als dass man kniw wehtut ^^


Ja, wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn du nicht mal hättest du gehen können.
Du sollst ja auch nicht zum Arzt gehen, weil du nicht joggen kannst, sondern du sollst zum Arzt gehen, um zu erfahren, was da genau passiert ist.

Aber musst du wissen,

Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (10. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, aber es gibt doch am Körper nicht nur Gelenke.
> Was ist denn mit den Knochen, der Belastung für Herz und Lunge und so weiter? Ist die auch geringer? Ich denke nicht.
> Gruß Kai



such mal im forum, ich habe hier im thread mal die anpassungszeiten gepostet, die die versch. komponenten des körpers benötigen.
das herz, solange du nicht irgendwelche krankheiten hast (z.b. myokarditis, kannst du haben ohne es zu merken!), kannst du nicht überlasten, da bremst dich schon LANGE vorher der rest des körpers aus weil er schlappmacht.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. November 2007)

Ey Jungs evtl. wisst ihr ja Rat:

Letzten 3 Tage keinen Sport trotzdem 1,1Kg abgenommen und sehr viel gegessen  , Ruhepuls super und eben aufn Hometrainer auch Bestzeit gefahren, ich dachte bei einer "Kompensation" nimmt man zu oder täusche ich mich da?
PS: ich fühle mich auch seit 3 Tagen überfressen:kotz:  vom Magen her, könnte das der Sportentzug schuld sein 

Status: 1,78cm 76,8KG und ein neues Bild Online


----------



## Guiseppe (10. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> N'abend Guiseppe
> "MTB-Erleuchtung" es Wort
> Zum Thema Schuhe und Laufstil kann man aus den Beiträgen von heute ja schon einiges entnehmen, wie ich finde.
> Mehr scheint es nicht zu brauchen.
> ...




Nabend!

Erstmal: Du ärgerst mich keineswegs mit der Frage, ob ich nicht zu schwer sei! (Das weis ich ja, ich bin nun mal Realist! )

Es ist einfach so: Da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht, das das sein könnte. Ich habe mir mal eine Strecke rausgesucht, die so ungefähr 3 Km lang ist. Meinst du, das ist, trotz hohem Gewicht, schaffbar?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

Halo Guiseppe
Ich weiß nicht. Scheinbar ist das mit dem Laufen ja gar nicht so ein großes Geheimnis wie ich immer gedacht habe.
Wenn du also gute Laufschuhe hast, und auf deinen Laufstil achtest (s. dazu einen Post auf der Vorseite (?)), ist das wohl kein Problem.
So rein von der Strecke her gessehen, würde ich mir da nichts genaues vornehmen, gerade am Anfang.
Lauf erstmal einfach langsam los.
Kleine Runden, die später dann immer größer werden. Es kann ja nicht viel passieren.
Wenn du nicht mehr kannst, geh einfach ein Stück.
Wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, setz dich kurz.
Sich einen ungefähren Plan von der Strecke zu machen, ist sicher nicht verkehrt.
Aber wenn du es am Anfang nicht schaffst, kann es sein, dass du die Lust verlierst und dann gar nicht mehr läufst.
Für das Herz ist es wohl kein Problem.
Was die Lunge sagt, wirst du ja dann sehen (hören ) und mit den Gelenken kann wohl bei guten Schuhen und dem richigen Laufstil auch wenig passieren.
Bin aber alles andere als ein Expere, geschweige denn Arzt. zak0r kann dir zu dem Thema sicher noch ein bisschen mehr sagen.

Schönen Abend nch,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich finde, es ist nicht wichtig, wie man aussieht.
Es ist wichitg, was zu tun, um seinem Körper die extremen Belastungen des Übergewichts zu nehmen.
Viel Erfolg auf deinem weiteren Weg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. November 2007)

3Km hört sich wenig an, ist es aber nicht für einen untrainierten mach lieber mal davon die hälfte


----------



## Guiseppe (10. November 2007)

Mit dem Aussehen: Meine Meinung! Ich versuch zwar auch abzunehmen, um ein bisschen besser auszusehen, aber vor allem um meinen Körper zu entlasten und mich fitter und vitaler zu fühlen!

Alsdann

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. November 2007)

Siehe meinen Kommentar unter P.S. im letzten Post.
Als hätte ich es gewusst 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (11. November 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Erstmal: Du ärgerst mich keineswegs mit der Frage, ob ich nicht zu schwer sei! (Das weis ich ja, ich bin nun mal Realist! )
> 
> ...



Schau mal bissel hier ins Forum :

http://www.workout.de/8-laufen-joggen-walking/

Da findest Du genug Tips zum Thema laufen...vor allem wenn man Anfänger ist.


----------



## Guiseppe (11. November 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Schau mal bissel hier ins Forum :
> 
> http://www.workout.de/8-laufen-joggen-walking/
> 
> Da findest Du genug Tips zum Thema laufen...vor allem wenn man Anfänger ist.



Grazie! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## werner1905 (12. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich wohne in Karlsruhe und habe schon jetzt wieder Fett angesetzt ohne Weihnachten hinter mir gebracht zu haben.
Deshalb habe ich mir ne Rolle fürs Bike bei Ride your Bike geholt
um die Kilos runter zu strampel.
Man muß sich daran gewöhnen, aber der TV an und radle einfach los,
anstatt in der Coutch zu versauern.

Grüße
aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Manuel79 (12. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wer wohnt schon in Hungen  (Grüße aus Ennepetal )
> Die Schuhe aus deinem Link sind mir etwas zu teuer, sry!
> Ich hatte dabei schon an max. 100 gedacht. Jetzt mögen die letzten 15  auch kein großer Schritt zu sein, für mich ist es aber zu viel.
> Ich brauche das Geld ja noch für mein Bike.
> ...



Als ehemaliger Bochumer frag ich mich auch, was los war... allerdings ist mir die Natur lieber als Bochum- Hamme!  

Ich will versuchen, mein joggen auf ein Niveau zu bringen, das ich vielleicht unter der Woche 3x joggen und 2x biken gehe, wenn möglich auch über den Sommer hinweg.


----------



## Manuel79 (12. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> also beim laufen gibt es nur hopp oder topp. du solltest schon rechnen 3x die woche 30-45min zu laufen, einfach nur als ausgleich zum biken und um auch andere muskeln zu belasten. biken ist toll für die reine ausdauerleistung, aber halt auch derb kacke für den körper als ganzes. mtb ist da nicht ganz so schlimm wie rr, und dh und 4x etc sind wesentlich ausgeglichener, aber trotzdem wird keiner mit radfahren alleine auf den grünen ast kommen. 2-3x die woche biken, 3x die woche laufen, täglich 20-30 minuten basisworkout, schon ist alles ganz leicht.



Hi!

Was hälst du für ein ausgeglichenes Workout ergänzend zum Biken und joggen?
Ich möchte mich eigentlich ungerne wieder im Studio anmelden, weil mir da eigentlich ein wenig die Zeit fällt und würde daher das Workout mit dem joggen und biken kombinieren (also dranhängen).

Freihanteln (Armhanteln), Langhantel (gebogen, nicht die gerade) sowie Expander etc. sind vorhanden.

Wäre da für nen Tipp dankbar!


----------



## werner1905 (12. November 2007)

Tachjen,
also das Wuchten ersetzt nicht das Biken.
Bekommst nur dicke Arme,
aber deine Kondition wird nicht aufrecht gehalten.
Versuche es wirklich mal mit ner Rolle.

Biken at Home, jeeeehhhrrrr

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (12. November 2007)

Schon klar..... wollte nur versuchen, den Abbau von Muskeln an den Armen und Oberkörper entgegenzuwirken. Sieht doch blöde aus, wenn man Schenkel hat wie andere Oberarme, aber nur dürre Ärmchen.


----------



## ROW DY-1 (12. November 2007)

Moin

@Manuel
Kannst dir, ja mal den Plan anschauen.

http://www.fitnessschmiede.de/fitness/trainingsplaene/ganzkoerperplan-fuer-2-kurzhanteln-216-37.html

Gruß

rowdy


----------



## Guiseppe (12. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Was hälst du für ein ausgeglichenes Workout ergänzend zum Biken und joggen?
> Ich möchte mich eigentlich ungerne wieder im Studio anmelden, weil mir da eigentlich ein wenig die Zeit fällt und würde daher das Workout mit dem joggen und biken kombinieren (also dranhängen).
> ...



Moin!

Ich habe jetzt auch mit Hanteln stemmen angefangen, damit meine Arme nciht so dünn bleiben!^^ 

Aber, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, trainier auf der Rolle. Das mach ich auch, und das ist Gold wert. Weil deine Beinmuskulatur auch trainiert wird. Von der Fettverbrennung ganz zu schweigen!^^

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## bergblume (12. November 2007)

Hi Jungs, 
hab mich schon ne ganze weile nich mehr gemeldet. Bei mir tut sich momentan aber auch so gut wie gar nichts... wie frustrierend... und weihnachten kommt erst noch.
Fürs biken war mir einfach in den letzten Tagen zu kalt und so tut sich halt auch nicht wirklich was an meinem Gewicht. 

Hier mein (leider kaum veränderter Zwischenstand):


----------



## Guiseppe (12. November 2007)

bergblume schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> hab mich schon ne ganze weile nich mehr gemeldet. Bei mir tut sich momentan aber auch so gut wie gar nichts... wie frustrierend... und weihnachten kommt erst noch.
> Fürs biken war mir einfach in den letzten Tagen zu kalt und so tut sich halt auch nicht wirklich was an meinem Gewicht.
> 
> Hier mein (leider kaum veränderter Zwischenstand):



Nabend!

Mir ist immo auch zu kalt, zum draussen fahren! Und noch dazu regnets und schneits bei uns, da will ich wirklich nicht draussen fahren! Aber ganz heisser Tip. Ich fahr abends immer aufm Home-Trainer. Das hilft auch ein bisschen. Da trainierste deine Muskeln mit, und nimmst auch noch bisschen ab! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Jetzt auch noch ein etwas größerer Tipp von mir:
Fahren im Schnee härtet ab und lässt die Fahrtechnik in die richtige Richtung explodieren 
Nur Lappen fahren im Winter daheeme  

Gruß Kai


----------



## -MaLi- (12. November 2007)

ich hab nur ne kurze hose, ich muss mir mal ne lange holen
ich jogg auch gern im winter... bei schnee durch den wald bei blauem himmel
herrlich

mfg
mali


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. November 2007)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> ich hab nur ne kurze hose, ich muss mir mal ne lange holen
> ich jogg auch gern im winter... bei schnee durch den wald bei blauem himmel
> herrlich
> 
> ...



Also da kann man genau so gut radeln...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2007)

@ Stefan
Vielleicht will er ja gar nicht im Schnee fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (13. November 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch mit Hanteln stemmen angefangen, damit meine Arme nciht so dünn bleiben!^^
> 
> ...



Du meinst doch die Rolle fürs Bike, oder? Da würde ich doch aber die Arme wieder genauso wenig beanspruchen, wie beim regulären "Outdoo"- biken oder macht ihr da was anderes... so Richtung Spinning oder mit Gewichten in der Hand?

Manuel

P.S.: Ist eigentlich ein anderer Thread, aber einfach mal als Info:

Aldi- Süd bietet zur Zeit günstig Bikeklamotten an (Funktionsunterhemd, -hose (auch als Termo) sowie nen kompletten Bikedress). Ich habe mir die Funktionsunterwäsche in Lang gekauft und war damit gestern joggen.... hat prima warm gehalten. Das ganze hat mich 22 Euro gekostet und ich bin jetzt auch prepariert fürs Biken... heute will ich mich mal wieder draufschwingen... nach 4 wöchiger Abstinenz und nur gelegentlichem Laufen. 

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (13. November 2007)

schnee?

Hier ist nur 4° sinnloses Arsch-abfrieren  

Need auch Schnee! Dann gibts wieder lustiges Chaos; letzten Winter gabs bei uns so gut wie nix und atm haben eh noch alle Sommerreifen drauf ^^


----------



## Guiseppe (13. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch die Rolle fürs Bike, oder? Da würde ich doch aber die Arme wieder genauso wenig beanspruchen, wie beim regulären "Outdoo"- biken oder macht ihr da was anderes... so Richtung Spinning oder mit Gewichten in der Hand?
> 
> Manuel
> 
> ...




Ich meinte eigentlich son Hometrainer...hab aber fälschlicherweise Rolle geschrieben. War in Gedanken! 

Und zu der Funktionsunterwäsche: Die hab ich mir auch zugelegt. Und ich find die auch absolut klasse! Sollte man sich echt überlegen, ob man sich die nicht zulegt!

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## bergblume (14. November 2007)

Kälte alleine geht ja...aber wenns dann so bei 4° regnet find ich es schon ein wenig unangehm. Wir Frauen frieren ja auch viel leichter . 

Dafür war ich jetzt schon zwei mal schwimmen und ein paar mal joggen.

Lieben Gruß
Marie


----------



## Manuel79 (14. November 2007)

Macht mir ehrlich gesagt auch langsam den Eindruck, das joggen wohl die einzige Lösung sein wird, wenn man nicht nach jeder Fahrt sein Bike reinigen möchte.  

Naja, hoffentlich hört es bald mal auf zu regnen. Wenn dann der Schnee kommt heißt es durch den Schnee flügen..... . 

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Gestern war der Tag der Tage. Warum? Ich habe mein Bike zurück gekriegt (nach 5 1/2 langen Wochen des Wartens )
Nachdem ich die schönsten Tage des Jahres verpasst habe und der Winter so langsam Einzug hält, musste ich an den schönsten Tagen warten und kann erst jetzt wieder fahren.
Das habe ich auch getan.
Ich bin 30km weit gekommen und habe dafür 1,5h gebraucht.
Dafür, dass ich keine lange Bike-Hose habe, doch gar kein schlechter Wert, oder?
Dazu muss man sagen, dass halt die letzten fast 6 Wochen bei mir absolut tote Hose war.
Davor ging auch nicht allzu viel.
Wie dem auch sei. Ich bin damit schon recht zufrieden (betrachtet man die Begleitumstände).
Was ich wiege, werde ich morgen/übernmorgen mal gucken
Welche Temperaturen wir draußen haben, weiß ich nicht, aber es war trocken

Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (14. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin 30km weit gekommen und habe dafür 1,5h gebraucht.
> Dafür, dass ich keine lange Bike-Hose habe, doch gar kein schlechter Wert, oder?



da ist doch die frage wie das höhenprofil ist! grundsätzlich jedoch sollte es bei höherer intensität leichter fallen, die kälte zu verkraften.
beim biken im winter finde ich jedoch das knie schützenswert. der ganze fahrtwind bei hoher belastung auf dem gelenk und keinem schützenden fett bzw wärmender muskulatur, da sollte schon was übers knie gezogen werden, ansonsten kann die hose kurz sein wenn du abgehärtet bist


----------



## Manuel79 (14. November 2007)

Hey Kai!

Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal ein Bild in kurzen Hosen auf dem Bike und im Hintergrund Schneeflocken (besser alles weiß) posten?

Keine Sorge, soll keine Anmache sein!  

Finde es nur echt ziemlich irre (auf ne positive Art), bei diesem Wetter noch mit ner kurzen Hose zu brettern.... ich bibbere ja schon beim rausgehen...  

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> da ist doch die frage wie das höhenprofil ist! grundsätzlich jedoch sollte es bei höherer intensität leichter fallen, die kälte zu verkraften.
> beim biken im winter finde ich jedoch das knie schützenswert. der ganze fahrtwind bei hoher belastung auf dem gelenk und keinem schützenden fett bzw wärmender muskulatur, da sollte schon was übers knie gezogen werden, ansonsten kann die hose kurz sein wenn du abgehärtet bist


Ja, das Höhenprofil. Also ich würde es eher als flach bezeichnen.
Ich habe aber kein "Messgerät" und kann es demnach auch nicht schätzen (allzu viele Hm waren es aber nicht).
Ich musste erstmal gucken wo ich stehe, deshalb habe ich auf hohe Intensitäten verzichtet.
Lieber mit ein wenig mehr U/min. warm halten.



Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hey Kai!
> 
> Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal ein Bild in kurzen Hosen auf dem Bike und im Hintergrund Schneeflocken (besser alles weiß) posten?
> 
> ...


Kleines Missverständnis!
Ich war nicht mit kurzer Hose biken.
Ich hatte, es ging nicht anders, eine lange (aber dünne Stoffhose) drunter.
Das sah bestimmt zum :kotz: aus, hat aber besser warmgehalten als gar nichts.
Das Aussehen war mir in diesem Moment scheíß egal.
Es hat mich immerhin 30km weit gebracht.
Ich bin für den Anfang schonmal recht zufrieden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (14. November 2007)

ich wollt schon sagen ^^ das letztemal als ich mit kurzer hose unterwegs war warens so 13 Grad und ich hab mir dermaßen den a...... abgefrohren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (14. November 2007)

Irgendwo bin ich jetzt auch wieder erleichtert.... habe mich schon als Weichei gefühlt.  

Heute gehts wieder aufs Bike... gerade regnet und schneit es mal nicht.

Die Unterwäsche vom Aldi ist prima und bald müsste auch meine Gore function II kommen... dann noch die Hose und ich sch***e auf den Winter. 
Dann kann der mir nix mehr und ich bin endlich wieder auf meinem  Cubilein... .

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2007)

@ Manuel79
Das dir der Winter dann GAR nichts mehr kann, glaube ich dir nicht.
So ein fieser Winter kann immer mehr als man selbst anziehen kann 
Ich will mit der Hose ja nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen, aber warm ist anders 
Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Habt ihr Tipps, die für kleines Geld umsetzbar sind? Sie müssen auch nicht bike-bezogen sein.

Habe mich auf dem Bike sehr unwohl gefühlt. Ich saß auf einmal wieder so hoch und auch kam ich mir etwas gequetscht vor, als wäre das Bike geschrumpft. Hinterher, also nach einiger Zeit, ging es dann aber wieder.

Morgen geht es weiter.
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Rufus (14. November 2007)

Dann will ich mich nach Monaten der MTB-Foren-Abstinenz auch mal wieder einklinken.

Derzeit: 95 kg Ziel: erstmal <90 kg

Gestern abends habe ich die erste Ergometer-Runde der Saison hinter mich gebracht, weil Laufen nicht mehr geht (zu kalt, zu nass, zu dunkel, zu wenig Lust). Ich bin etwas eingerostet, aber noch weiß ich, wie die kurbel in die richtige Richtung gedreht wird.

Grüße

Rufus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2007)

Rufus schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich nach Monaten der MTB-Foren-Abstinenz auch mal wieder einklinken.


Willkomen zurück. 


Rufus schrieb:


> Derzeit: 95 kg Ziel: erstmal <90 kg


Im Vergleich zu einigen hier im Forum ja eher langweilig, beinahe nur Feinschliff.
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir VIEL ERFOLG auf deinem Weg 
(hast dir aber ein äußerst beschíssene Zeit fürs Abnehmen ausgesucht )


Rufus schrieb:


> weil Laufen nicht mehr geht (zu kalt, zu nass, zu dunkel, zu wenig Lust).


Immer diese Ausreden.
So wird das nie was.
Die einzigen Gründe, nicht zu laufen, sind, keine Laufschuhe (ein Zustand, der sich recht schnell ändern lässt) und ernst- und dauerhafte gesundheitliche Probleme.


Rufus schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas eingerostet, aber noch weiß ich, wie die kurbel in die richtige Richtung gedreht wird.


Das ist der richtige Ansatz.
Und jetzt los.
Treib' es aber nicht zu dolle  

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (15. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Manuel79
> Das dir der Winter dann GAR nichts mehr kann, glaube ich dir nicht.
> So ein fieser Winter kann immer mehr als man selbst anziehen kann
> Ich will mit der Hose ja nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen, aber warm ist anders
> ...



Aldi Süd bietet zur Zeit das hier: http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/59_6163.htm

weiß allerdings nicht mehr wie lange noch. Habe die Sachen schon zum Biken und joggen angehabt... top!! Gestern hatte ich sogar zu viel an. Die Unterwäsche komplett von Aldi, Fussballtrainingshose, Pulli, Fussballjacke und Gesichtsmaske (auch Aldi). Ich habe geschwitzt wie ein Tier... .

Damit kommt man erstmal recht weit... immerhin waren es gestern hier um die 2° Grad! Kann ich nur empfehlen... nutze ich ab morgen auch in Österreich, denke ich.

Ansonsten war das Biken gestern gar nicht mal so übel... bin ein wenig von der Ausleuchtung meiner Sigma- Lampe enttäuscht (Mirage) aber das war nicht so schlimm. Hatte ein wenig Luft in den Reifen, aber das kann man ja ändern.

Waren gestern allerdings nur 17 km in knapp ner Stunde. Aber schön nach 5 Wochen Abstinenz!  

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Aldi Süd bietet zur Zeit das hier: http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/59_6163.htm


Komme leider aus einer Ecke, an dem es kein Aldi-Süd gibt.
Bei Trockenheit ist das, was ich immer an hab, aber auch mehr oder weniger ausreichend, um nicht zu sterben, zumindest für 1:30h.


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich sogar zu viel an.


  


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten war das Biken gestern gar nicht mal so übel...


Ööööhhhmmm...
seid wann ist Biken übel?  


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Waren gestern allerdings nur 17 km in knapp ner Stunde. Aber schön nach 5 Wochen Abstinenz!


L-A-P-P-E-N! 
Ne, ist schon okay, kommt ja auch, wie zak0r gestern schon gesagt hat, auch auf die Hm und so an.
Auch sollte man es am Anfang nicht so übertreiben. 

Bei mir hat es heute nur zu 28km gereicht. Morgen ist dann wohl erstmal Pause angesagt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (15. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Komme leider aus einer Ecke, an dem es kein Aldi-Süd gibt.
> Bei Trockenheit ist das, was ich immer an hab, aber auch mehr oder weniger ausreichend, um nicht zu sterben, zumindest für 1:30h.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei Aldi Süd nicht auch bestellen kann... . 
Die größen sind recht gut und passend... ich nutze L, wenn du schmaler bist empfehle ich dir M, weil sie doch sehr eng anliegen.

Biken macht immer Spass, wobei ich die Temperaturen mehr akzeptieren könnte, wenn es unter den Reifen weiß wäre. *träum*

Mit Übel meine ich, das ich durch das zu warum anziehen erstmal ziemlich kämpfen musste mittendrin, die Gesichtsmaske meine Brille hat beschlagen lassen und eben der im dunklen nicht gecheckte Luftdruck... dadurch habe ich ein wenig mehr kämpfen müssen. Wieviel Hm ich geradelt bin, müsste ich erstmal ablesen.. .

Ansonsten: Habe es vermisst!  

Manuel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. November 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei Aldi Süd nicht auch bestellen kann... .


Nö, ist denke ich nicht nötig. Ich werde mir irgendwann noch mal eine Regenhose bestellen und dann mit den vorhandenen Sachen durch den Winter kommen.
Trotzdem Danke für den Link.


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Biken macht immer Spass, wobei ich die Temperaturen mehr akzeptieren könnte, wenn es unter den Reifen weiß wäre. *träum*


Was bist du denn für einer. Ich bin foh, wenn wir vom Schnee verschont bleiben.
Aber jedem das seine 


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Mit Übel meine ich, das ich durch das zu warum anziehen erstmal ziemlich kämpfen musste mittendrin, die Gesichtsmaske meine Brille hat beschlagen lassen und eben der im dunklen nicht gecheckte Luftdruck... dadurch habe ich ein wenig mehr kämpfen müssen. Wieviel Hm ich geradelt bin, müsste ich erstmal ablesen.. .


Konntest du denn nichts ausziehen?
Ist mir zwar schleierhaft, wie man sich bei diesen Temperaturen noch zu warm anziehen kann, aber scheinbar geht auch das.


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Habe es vermisst!



Und ich erst!
Die 5 1/2 Wochen haben echt weh getan 
Jetzt ist aber alles wieder gut. Zumindest fast.
Jetzt leide ich unter einer beschissenen Form. Die wird am WE mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen (dann biege ich zum ersten Mal wieder auf die "Hausrunde" ab)

Gruß Kai


----------



## teppiche (16. November 2007)

Zwischenmeldung:


01.11.07 93kg
07.11.07 90kg
15.11.07 89kg
Größe: 1.80m


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. November 2007)

teppiche schrieb:


> Zwischenmeldung:
> 
> 
> 01.11.07 93kg
> ...



Sehr gut
aber ich empfehle den Rest des Monats das Gewicht halten und Fett in Mukkies zu verwandeln


----------



## K3RMIT (16. November 2007)

So ich schrei auch mal kurz dazwischen.

Nachdem ich im Frühjahr von 86Kg auf 81Kg runter war und dann wieder hochpurzelte auf ~85Kg geht es nun wieder schön dezent bergab.
Stand heute früh 82,4Kg und Ziel liegt bei nächstes Jahr Frühjahr auf ~76-78Kg zu kommen um mein grossen Traum die Alpenüberquerung zu schaffen.

Mfg


----------



## Guiseppe (16. November 2007)

So, dann hier mal mein Zwischenstand:

16.11.07:
187 cm
116,9 Kg

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## SSaM85 (17. November 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> So, dann hier mal mein Zwischenstand:
> 
> 16.11.07:
> 187 cm
> ...



2,4 kg in 8 Tagen?

Mal davon ausgegangen dass das nur Fett war ist das aber auch nicht besonders gesund oder? Du müsstest immerhin 16800kcal sparen, macht pro Tag mehr als 2000kcal.


----------



## Guiseppe (17. November 2007)

Was ist dadran dann so schlimm? Ich persönlich empfinde das, was ich immo zu mir nehme als normal. Das was ich vorher zu mir genommen habe, war stark über dem Normalwert. Ich war praktisch den ganzen Tag am essen. Deshalb finde ich es nciht sonderlich verwunderlich, das ich so rapide abnehme.

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Ich denke, dass soviel abgenommen hat, weil er mal ordentlich kacken war, durch Sport recht viel Wasser verloren hat und den Rest der Geweichtsreduktion dem Verbrennen von Fett zu verdanken hat.
Ist doch auch egal, was man abnimmt.
Hauptsache ist, man ist auf einem guten Weg.
Und das ist er ohne Frage.

Bin heute 3h Biken gewesen. Bin dabei 50km weit gekommen.
Auf die Waage habe ich es onoch nciht geschafft.
Da ich diese "Saison" auch schon 110km gefahren bin, werde ich wohl auf dieses erste Wiegen verzichten.
Nachher reist es mich runter.

Euch allen einen schönen Tag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (18. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich denke, dass soviel abgenommen hat, weil er mal ordentlich kacken war, durch Sport recht viel Wasser verloren hat und den Rest der Geweichtsreduktion dem Verbrennen von Fett zu verdanken hat.
> Ist doch auch egal, was man abnimmt.
> Hauptsache ist, man ist auf einem guten Weg.
> ...




Danke für den Zuspruch!  

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maistar (19. November 2007)

War am Samstag wieder unterwegs, diesmal durfte ich ein Pärchen eine kurze Strecke begleiten. Die sind Wege gefahren, da habe ich erst gar nicht erkannt das da auch ein Weg ist! Ich glaub mein Puls war die ganze Zeit > 170 *schwitz* , aber die Abfahrt ging echt ab.  Ich hatte nur Angst um mein Bike bei der Belastung, es ist aber alles nochmal gut gegangen!  

Leider hatte ich in den letzten zwei Wochen meinen Fr..äh..Esstrieb nicht unter Kontrolle und habe dadurch auch nichts mehr abgenommen.


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2007)

Hi,
mein Zwischenstand:

30.10. 86kg
19.11. 84kg 

Winterpokal sei Dank  Im Essen bin ich immer noch deutlich über Plan... 

Ansonsten ist mein größtes Problem auftretender Heißhunger. Könnte fressen ohne Ende; versuche den Hunger durch Trinken zu mildern, das hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter. 

Einziges Mittel ist heiße Suppe, so Brühe, da ist wenig drin (30cal/100ml) und der Hunger danach fast weg.

Alkohol ist z.Zt. fast "0". Aber bald fangen ja die Weihnachtsmärkte an, bibber...

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. November 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Zwischenstand:
> 
> 30.10. 86kg
> ...



 Dann mach mal mehr Sport, dann kannst du dich auch richtig satt essen


----------



## Manuel79 (21. November 2007)

Melde mich zurück aus Wien!

Zufall: Gleich nen anderen MTB'ler von der österreichischen Gruppe www.mountainbiker.at getroffen. Klein ist die Welt. ;-)

Mein Gewicht poste ich erstmal wieder nächste Woche Montag, weil Kaiserschmarrn etc. ohne Sport keine gute Wirkung aufs Gewicht hat.  

Manuel


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)




----------



## sprudel (23. November 2007)

jo ist denn scho ostern?


----------



## Manuel79 (23. November 2007)

Cooles T-Shirt... sollte man sich zum Leitsatz machen.


----------



## Guiseppe (23. November 2007)

Das T-Shirt is echt genial. Gibts das iwo zu kaufen? 

Ich hätt da auch mal ne Frage: Passt zwar nicht so gut in den Thread hier, aber hier gibts doch ganz kompetente Leute, die mir die Fragen vielleicht beantworten können! 

Ich suche ein Buch, mit dem ich mri mal ein bisschen Biketechnisches Know-how aneignen kann, damit ich nich bei jeder Kleinigkeit zum Bike-Fachmann laufen muss!

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

http://extremecostumes.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skitheworld (25. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auch vor den ganzen Speck wieder weg zu bekommen. Bei mir hängt halt so ziemlich alles von der Ernährung ab. Ich schwanke in einem Jahr gut zwischen plus minus 10 Kilos hin und her. Ich habe derzeit 100kg und mache viel Sport. Wenn Leute sagen mach mehr Sport lasse ich das nicht  gelten. Es hängt zu 95 % von der Ernährung ab. Ich habe mich schon mal von 98 Kg auf 84 runtergeholt. Ausschlaggebend war dabei nur die Ernährung. Wir und auch ich neigen dazu mehr zu vertilgen als wir wirklich brauchen. Na ja ich habe vor nächstes Jahr wieder MTB Rennen zu fahren und muss deshalb bis zur Saison gute 15 Kilos über den Winter runterhauen. Bin heuer mit guten 95 - 98 Kilos auch welche gefahren und das nicht ganz schlecht. Man kann halt mit Bums im Schenkel viel wettmachen. Tatsache ist aber dass am Berg die ganze Power nix hilft wenn sie an dir mit 72 Kilos vorbeiziehen. Also ran an den Speck! Ich schreibe meine Erfolge regelmässig rein vielleicht kann man sich ja gegenseitig anspornen.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (25. November 2007)

Yo skitheworld,
mir geht's so ähnlich wie Dir. Im September bin ich ein paar Marathons gefahren und hatte da 89 kg. Auf der Ebene haben die ganzen Leichtgewichte keine Chance, da ist Kraft ein echter Vorteil aber sobald es halt richtig hoch geht kann man die Schwerkraft nicht mehr überlisten.
Nachdem die Rennsaison vorbei war, hab ich wieder etwas zugelegt und bin jetzt wieder bei 95 kg, Ziel für mich sind 85 Ende März, d.h. so 2,5 kg pro Monat.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. November 2007)

Update: 178cm 78,5KG
Ich war jetzt eine Woche Krank und hab gestern das erstemal wieder geklettert, heute probiere ich mal ne Runde GA1 und was Kraftrtraining zu schaffen...


----------



## OliverB (27. November 2007)

dank miesem Wetter und früh einbrechender Dunkelheit muss die 10 Jahre alte Rolle herhalten. Das Wetter stört dabei weniger; nach suhlen im ersten Schlammloch läßt man sich vom Dreck nicht mehr beeindrucken.  
Zumindest kann man den GA1-Bereich auf der Rolle trainieren: Hirn aus, Beine ein und nach 2 Stunden Beine aus, Hirn ein.
182cm - 85kg -> Ziel: 5,01 kg müssen noch weg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. November 2007)

OliverB schrieb:


> dank miesem Wetter und früh einbrechender Dunkelheit muss die 10 Jahre alte Rolle herhalten.


Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Auch bei schlechtem Wetter keine Pause machen. 


OliverB schrieb:


> Das Wetter stört dabei weniger; nach suhlen im ersten Schlammloch läßt man sich vom Dreck nicht mehr beeindrucken.


Was machst du dann auf der Rolle? 


OliverB schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man den GA1-Bereich auf der Rolle trainieren: Hirn aus, Beine ein und nach 2 Stunden Beine aus, Hirn ein.





OliverB schrieb:


> 182cm - 85kg -> Ziel: 5,01 kg müssen noch weg


Wie lange darf das denn dauern?

Gruß Kai


----------



## OliverB (27. November 2007)

"gesauigelt" wird an den Wochenenden. Mud & Dirty läßt sich am Besten auf Rückegassen umsetzen. Ist perfekt für den Gleichgewichtssinn, die Balance und übt die "Traktionskontrolle". Und wenn es einen ablegt, fällt man in der Regel weich.

Unter der Woche muss die Rolle 3x herhalten. Je nach Möglichkeit zwischen 60min und 120min.

Die restlichen 5,01kg sollen bis Anfang März weg sein. Bisher waren es knapp 15kg, welche ich mir von den Rippen, bzw. den mittleren Ringen geschwitzt habe. Wobei ich sagen muss, die ersten 10kg gingen recht schnell runter. Von da an war es äußerst zäh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. November 2007)

OliverB schrieb:


> Unter der Woche muss die Rolle 3x herhalten. Je nach Möglichkeit zwischen 60min und 120min.


2 Stunden auf der Rolle/dem Heimtrainer sind echt eine Qual.
Eine Stunde ist vielleicht noch auszuhalten, danach muss dann aber auch recht zügig Schluss sein.


OliverB schrieb:


> Die restlichen 5,01kg sollen bis Anfang März weg sein. Bisher waren es knapp 15kg, welche ich mir von den Rippen, bzw. den mittleren Ringen geschwitzt habe. Wobei ich sagen muss, die ersten 10kg gingen recht schnell runter. Von da an war es äußerst zäh.


Ja, da muss ich dir recht geben. Es wird mit der Zeit nicht einfacher.
Ich bin kein Freund davon, sich so Ziele zu setzen wie "im März bin ich fertig".
Wenn das bei mir geklappt hätte, wäre ich schon ein gutes halbes Jahr rank und schlank.
Bin ich aber nicht (bin aber selbst Schuld, muss ich ja zugeben).
Deshalb habe ich jetzt aufgehört, mir ein zeitliche Ziel zu setzen.
Der Erfolg wird sich schon einstellen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (27. November 2007)

dito, bei mir gingen die ersten 11 kg sehr einfach; nun hänge ich auf 81-82 kg fest


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. November 2007)

Nicht surfen....









...FAHREN! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## OliverB (27. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nicht surfen....
> ...FAHREN!
> Gruß Kai



sch'glaub, wenn ich den Sender vom Tacho an die Kettenstrebe montieren würde, könnte ich sogar erkennen, dass ich vorwärts komme. Weil ich faul bin komme ich aber keinen Meter weiter.


----------



## maistar (27. November 2007)

Bin letztes Wochenende eine sau Tour gefahren. Als ich in Bad Honnef aus dem Wald gekommen bin saß ich auf einem Matschklumpen, vom Bike war da nicht mehr zu sehen.  

Leider habe ich mir bei einem zu heftigen Downhill den Rücken gezerrt und dann noch Zug bekommen. Das Ergebnis, heftigste Rückenschmerzen am Sonntag und zwei Spritzen am Montag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. November 2007)

@ maistar
Gute Besserung.

Ihr macht immer Sachen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (27. November 2007)

ich arbeite z.Z. untertage- da muss man nicht noch unbedingt fahrrad fahren um kalorien zu verbrennen, ich versuche halt so gut es geht täglich meine 500kcal einzusparen


----------



## maistar (28. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ maistar
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Ihr macht immer Sachen.
> ...



Danke!

Es geht jetzt schon wieder, trotzdem ist jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen Pause angeordnet.


----------



## w-mtb (28. November 2007)

Wow, was hier manche für Gewichtsschwankungen von mehr als > 15Kg/1/2 Jahr haben das würde ich nicht verkraften. Bin zwar nicht allzu "Lang" 1,72m allerdings hatte ich dieses Jahr nach Frammersabch auch einen kleinen "Durchhänger" sportlich betrachtet. Hinzu kam ein längerer Urlaub und im Anschluss Anlaufschwierígkeiten wieder in Schwung zu kommen. Allerdings ist meine Bandbreite max. 4-6kg, die ich jetzt allerdings, da seit 8Wo. wieder regelmäßigen Sports, im Griff habe.

Zz.- 66kg von 70 kommend, mein Ziel ist allerdings nächstes Jahr in Fammersbach die Strecke mal in einem wirklich gut vorbereitetem Zustand und nicht mehr als 63kg zu fahren. (und hoffentlich in trockenem Zusatand. )
da ist allerdings dann auch absolute (Trinkdiziplin im Vorfeld -no Alk.) angesagt. Momentan lauf ich halt recht regelmäßig und nehm an einer Winterlaufserie teil. 
Allen anderen viel Gklück bei Ihrem Vorhaben und dem s.g Wintertraining.


----------



## Guiseppe (28. November 2007)

Morgen^^

erstmal wieder eines meiner unregelmäßigen Updates:

immer noch 187cm bei 115,6 Kilogramm

Hab mir heute beim Handball übelst den Fuss gezerrt...son bisschen angestaucht...aber biken geht noch^^...Gott sei dank

Alsdann, schönen Abend noch

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. November 2007)

Aber wenn du doch Schmerzen hast, hörst du auf, versprochen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. November 2007)

hier wird erst aufgehört wenn der Arzt kommt oder mann vor Schleim nicht mehr genug Luft bekommt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. November 2007)

Klar. Ich fahr auch immer bis ich Blut schwitze. 
Kai
P.S.: Wer bei 30° nicht friert, hat auch keinen Hunger.
Ihr seid ja hart drauf


----------



## Guiseppe (29. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du doch Schmerzen hast, hörst du auf, versprochen?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Jaaa, dann hör ich natürlich sofort auf, versprochen   



Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> hier wird erst aufgehört wenn der Arzt kommt oder mann vor Schleim nicht mehr genug Luft bekommt...



Richtig so...aber wenns genug ist, ists genug...übertreiben muss mans ja auch nich 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## jazznova (29. November 2007)

Hehe...ich mach nun auch eine Zwangspause...
Vor 3 Wochen hab ich rumgekränkelt und bin brav weiter gefahren, des war dann ein Wechselspiel, 3 Tage ok dann wieder bissel Halsweh usw. nun hab ich ne Mittelohrentzündung und mach dann mal lieber meine Pause  
Hätte es am Samstag eigentlich schon merken müssen mein Puls war im Durchschnitt mit 148 zu hoch für die Strecke...
Das schlimmste ist eigentlich ne Zwangspause zu machen....es juckt und eigentlich könnte man aber die Vernunft  
Nicht mal laufen geht, so ne Sch%&§§.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. November 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Jaaa, dann hör ich natürlich sofort auf, versprochen


Wieso kann ich dir das jetzt irgendwie nicht glauben?   


Guiseppe schrieb:


> Richtig so...aber wenns genug ist, ists genug...übertreiben muss mans ja auch nich


Wann's genug ist, sieht man daran, dass man Blut schwitzt oder bei 30°!friert, oder wie?
Bei manchen hier, kann man diesen Eindruck gewinnen (nö, GUISEPPE   )

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (29. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich dir das jetzt irgendwie nicht glauben?
> 
> Ausnahmsweise darfst du mir das glauben ...ich hab nämlich nicht vor, mehr kaputt als gut zu machen
> 
> ...




Greetz

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. November 2007)

@ Guiseppe
Na dann ist ja okay. 
@all
Habe etwas von einem Wechsel der Großwetterlage (?) gehört.
Obwohl man ja eigentlich jetzt davon ausgehen könnnte, dass das Wetter endlich besser werden würde (der Sommer endlich kommt), befürchte ich, dass der Winter jetzt Einzug hält und sich, über kurz oder lang, in D festsetzt. 
Das ist natürlich nicht gerade förderlich für's Abnehmen/Verbesserung der Fitness (auch wennn dabei kein direkter Zusammenhang besteht).

Da müssen wir jetzt durch.
Macht das Beste daraus,
Gruß Kai


----------



## zak0r (29. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht gerade förderlich für's Abnehmen/Verbesserung der Fitness (auch wennn dabei kein direkter Zusammenhang besteht).
> 
> Da müssen wir jetzt durch.
> Macht das Beste daraus,
> Gruß Kai




klar, geh wandern und penn im zelt 
nichts ist so effektiv wie selber heizen zu müssen, mit dem körper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. November 2007)

Dann bin ich ein Wanderer und ein Penner (iiiii) 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Elena.! (29. November 2007)

> nichts ist so effektiv wie selber heizen zu müssen, mit dem körper





und wie ist das mit der engstellung der gefäße  bei kälte werden die enger, und verbrauchen nicht mehr so viel, schon mal schlau darüber gemacht, oder jetzt nur was mal gehörtes rausgepostet


----------



## Elena.! (29. November 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ein Wanderer und ein Penner (iiiii)
> 
> Gruß Kai





mein vorschlag: etwas enger stellen und ein weilchen warten, und es war dein letzter post


----------



## Sandman78 (30. November 2007)

Servus!

Ich muss leider auch mal wieder mit Fettreduktion beschäftigen. Aber was haltet Ihr von den Aussagen aus folgendem Link???

http://www.sebulba.de/training/fettabbau/df081993e10ba3d36.html


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Dezember 2007)

*Der Vorstaz dieses jahres ist vollbracht.*

Ich hoffe der neue Vorsatz für nächstes Jahr klappt auch so


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch  

Bei mir hat's leider nich ganz geklappt. aber den Rest mach ich dann nächstes Jahr

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## K3RMIT (2. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Guiseppe (2. Dezember 2007)

Da sag ich doch auch mal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Guiseppe (2. Dezember 2007)

So, ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch! 

Was für Übungen kann ich machen, um meinen Bauch ein bisschen zu trainieren? Der ist im Gegensatz zu meinen Beinen noch nicht so arg geschrumpft, und ich würde da gerne was gegen tun! Was kann ich da machen?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Sandman78 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte weiter oben eine Frage gestellt. Könnt Ihr dazu was sagen? Würde mich interessieren


----------



## SSaM85 (2. Dezember 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Was für Übungen kann ich machen, um meinen Bauch ein bisschen zu trainieren? Der ist im Gegensatz zu meinen Beinen noch nicht so arg geschrumpft, und ich würde da gerne was gegen tun! Was kann ich da machen?



Du kannst durch den Bereich mit dem du die Übungen machst nicht bestimmen wo das Fett abgebaut wird, d.h. du verbesserst zwar deine Bauchmuskeln aber dein Bauchfett muss dadurch nicht verschwinden, der Körper holt sich die Energie von wo er lust hat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Dezember 2007)

Er kann aber mit gezielten Bauchübungen dafür sorgen, dass er, wenn er mal nur noch ganz wenig Fett am Körper hat, muskulös aussieht.
Es ist aber absolut richtig, dass sich der Körper die Energie von da holt, wo er will und nicht von da, wo man selbst will.
Ein Sixpack mit Elefanten ähnlichen Beinen sähen aber auch nicht ganz so toll aus 
Viele Muskeln tauchen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) aber auch durch den reinen Gewichtsverlust auf 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (3. Dezember 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> der Körper holt sich die Energie von wo er lust hat



blöder körper  

Nee, schon klar. Wie gesagt, es ging mir dadrum, das der Bauch auch ein bisschen muskulöser aussieht. Und das kann ich ja durch gezielte übungen erreichen! 

Danke euch aber für eure Antworten! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
@ Guiseppe
Der Bauch sieht aber erst dann muskulös aus, wenn du nur noch minimal Fett am Körper hast.
Stell dir mal vor, deine Bauchmuskeln wären so krass, dass sie durch eine große Fettschicht zu sehen sind.
Da kann man nicht viel machen. Da hilft nur abnehmen.
Mein Sportlehrer sagt, dass JEDER einen Sixpack hat, dieser aber bei den meisten nicht zu sehen ist, weil "da ein Vorhang vor ist" (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken).

Gruß Kai


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *Der Vorstaz dieses jahres ist vollbracht.*
> 
> Ich hoffe der neue Vorsatz für nächstes Jahr klappt auch so



!!!!Applaus!!!!


Damit bist du hier leuchtendes Vorbild, wenn ich mir den Rest der anfangs noch Gewichte postenden so anschaue. 

Aber vielleicht hatten die auch keine Lust mehr auf seitenlanges Diskutieren 

Ein Foto vorher und nachher wäre noch die Krönung!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (4. Dezember 2007)

Update:
01.11.07 93kg
07.11.07 90kg
15.11.07 89kg
03.12.07 88 kg

Größe: 1.80m

und ......Startplatz bei der Transalp Challenge....ole


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Dezember 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> !!!!Applaus!!!!
> 
> 
> Damit bist du hier leuchtendes Vorbild, wenn ich mir den Rest der anfangs noch Gewichte postenden so anschaue.
> ...


 guckst du in gallerie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

Stefan, das ist echt der Hammer! Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du deine neue Figur halten kannst und nicht irgendwann wieder schwach wirst! Du musst ja vor Stolz und Selbstvertrauen grad nur so strotzen! Und das zu Recht!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stefan, das ist echt der Hammer! Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen...


Brauchst Du nicht: er will ja weiter mit mir biken (und vielleicht irgendwann mich überholen...).
Und andere Sportarten gehen auch nur mit seiner jetzigen figur...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stefan, das ist echt der Hammer! Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du deine neue Figur halten kannst und nicht irgendwann wieder schwach wirst! Du musst ja vor Stolz und Selbstvertrauen grad nur so strotzen! Und das zu Recht!!!



naja strotzen tu ich nicht gerade dafür fahre ich einfach noch zu schlecht...
und der aus holz, ist immer noch viel schneller als ich...


----------



## tschobi (5. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> naja strotzen tu ich nicht gerade dafür fahre ich einfach noch zu schlecht...
> und der aus holz, ist immer noch viel schneller als ich...



Hast du eigentlich zu deinem großen Erfolg die Kalorien gezählt?
Hab da eine Grafik bei dir in der Gall gesehen. Ist doch übelst aufwendig oder?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Dezember 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich zu deinem großen Erfolg die Kalorien gezählt?
> Hab da eine Grafik bei dir in der Gall gesehen. Ist doch übelst aufwendig oder?



Kalorien habe ich nur die ersten 4 Monate gezählt, danach hatte ich es im "Gefühl" wieviel ich essen kann ohne mich zu "überfressen" und so aufwendig ist das nicht


----------



## -MaLi- (6. Dezember 2007)

Bei fings erst so gegen Ostern an hab so über 110 gewogen jetzt 77  ich probier jetzt meinen Oberkörper durchzutrainieren... ich hätte aber in der zeit nicht so viel FastFood essen sollen dann wäre es bestimmt schneller gegangen 
Ich muss mal mit dem schwimmen anfangen 

mfg 
Mali


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> Bei fings erst so gegen Ostern an hab so über 110 gewogen jetzt 77  ich probier jetzt meinen Oberkörper durchzutrainieren... ich hätte aber in der zeit nicht so viel FastFood essen sollen dann wäre es bestimmt schneller gegangen
> Ich muss mal mit dem schwimmen anfangen
> 
> mfg
> Mali



beim schwimmen wird man doch nass, dann empfehle ich doch eher Serpentinen zu fahren, das stärkt richtig die Oberarme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Dezember 2007)

@ MaLi
Eine neue Waage zu Weihnachten scheint die Lösung zu sein  

@ Stefan Yoah


Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich empfehle ne Waage mit Jubelrufe, wenn man wieder abgenommen wurde! Motiviert und hat ne Art Lachmuskelreiz... ist auch nen Muskel und läßt einen den Tag gleich wieder besser beginnen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

Im Stau bräuchte man irgend ein Sportgerät, das war vielleicht ätzend heute...


----------



## Guiseppe (7. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen!

Ich hätte da mal ne Fraage! 

Wie kann ich es anstellen, meinen Tagesverbrauch an Kalorien festzustellen, um an ihm meine tägliche Kalorienzufuhr zu orientieren? Wie mach ich das?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Guiseppe:
Hi.
Wie sollste das schon machen?
Grundumsatz+Umsatz aus sportlichen Aktivitäten (ermittelbar durch Tabellen aus dem Inet oder besser aus einem Kcal-Zähler(Puls-/Herzfrequenzmesser))-zugeführte Kcal=positive oder negative Energiebilanz.
Aber das ist nicht das, was du meintest, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (9. Dezember 2007)

doch schon...

mein Gedanke war einfach, herauszufinden, wieviel Kalorien ich am Tag verbrenne (Grundumsatz und durch Sport) um daran meine ernährung auszurichten. Sprich um zu sehen, wieviel kalorien ich zuführen kann, ohne den tagesverbauch zu überschreiten

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2007)

für leute die gern rechnen : in der bike wurde die formel genannt körpergewicht multipliziert mit 29 = tägl. kalorienbedarf für durchschnittssportler.
Habe zuletzt auch etwas abgenommen innerhalb weniger tage, ein paar kilo. war ganz easy einfach nichts zu abend gegessen und viel wasser getrunken


----------



## tschobi (10. Dezember 2007)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne Fraage!
> 
> ...



Hier kannst du das wunderbar nachlesen:
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub014.pdf

Wie beschrieben das Normalgewicht/Zielgewicht in deinem Alter in die Formel einsetzen.
Wird oft falsch gemacht. 
Beispiel:
Grundumsatz nach Formel a) 1897 
x 1,5 (Bürotätigkeit) = 2844
Soviel braucht also der Körper über den Tag!

+ das was du beim Sport verbrauchst (das sagt dir die Pulsuhr, oder ganz grob Tabellen im Netz oder in Büchern)

- die gewünschten Kalorien um abzunehmen!!! 


Da bin ich aber auch noch am überlegen wieviel Negativkalorien was bringen, aber auch keinen Mangel hervorrufen.

Ich hab für mich einfach zu Anfang mal -500 gerechnet.

Für bessere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich dankbar. Vielleicht kann man das ja auch irgendwo nachlesen!


----------



## SSaM85 (10. Dezember 2007)

2844 durch Bürotätigkeit?

Hm stell ich mich unter nem Büro was falsches vor oder ist das schlichtweg übertrieben?


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Dezember 2007)

also wenn ich soviel Kalorien täglich zu mir nehmen würd, würde ich auseinander gehen wie ein Stück Hefekuchen.
Ich kenn zwar keine bessere Formel, aber das ist zuviel - außer man bewegt sich sonst natürlich noch richtig viel. Aber in dem Ergebnis ist das ja noch gar nicht drin.


----------



## Guiseppe (10. Dezember 2007)

Nabend!

Das Beispiel von Dr. Moosburger find ich schon recht schön. Allerdings wär ich für besser Tabellen dankbar, mit denen ich meinen Umsatz relativ genau ausrechnen kann!

Gracias,

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## tschobi (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
eine bessere Formel oder Tabelle gibt es nicht! Das ist zur Zeit das genaueste was es gibt.
Diese Berechnung hat eine Fehlerquote von 8%. Das ist schon super. Selbst bei der Verrechnung von Sauerstoffverbrauch und Kohlendioxid-Abgabe (Kalometrie) kommt man nur auf eine Genauigkeit von  Plus/Minus 3 Prozent. 
Wenn du es also noch genauer willst, musst du also einen Leistungstest machen.
Die Jungs bei der Tour de France haben eine Faktor von x4,7. Alter, ich glaub soviel könnt ich garnicht essen


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (11. Dezember 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> 2844 durch Bürotätigkeit?
> 
> Hm stell ich mich unter nem Büro was falsches vor oder ist das schlichtweg übertrieben?




Ganz genau kann man es wohl nur feststellen, wenn man ein Ernährungs- und Verbrauchsprotokoll führt. Dazu benötigt man noch einen Pulsmesser mit Cal-Anzeige. 
Ansonsten ist das mit dem Grundumsatz eher Pi mal Daumen. Bürotätigkeit ist ja nicht gleich Bürotätigkeit. 

Alles ganz schön kompliziert....

So, ich mach mir jetzt ne Tüte Chips auf un ´n Bier.


----------



## KaiservonChina (18. Dezember 2007)

So ihr Abnehmwilden!

Es wird Winter und 2007 ist eigentlich schon bald vorbei... aber ich mach dann im 2008er Thread weiter mit ...

Meine Geschichte ist auch was länger, aber kurz gefasst siehts so aus:
mein Topgewicht hatte ich mit ca. 15/16 Jahren, nämlich 108 Kilo.
Dann wurds mir zu blöd und ich habs doch tatsächlich geschafft, runterzukommen auf ich glaub damals 79 innerhalb eines Jahres, war eigentlich auch ein ganz cooles Gefühl  ... 

Dann kam ein Tiefschlag (Tod meiner Großmutter) und da wurde wieder frustgefressen bis auf 103 Kilo. 

Stückchenweise und eigentlich auch ohne große Absicht meistens ging das Gewicht dann wieder runter auf 95, teils auch 90...

Irgendwann vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mir zwar nicht gesagt, "so jetzt muss was gehen" aber innerlich hats klick gemacht, zumal ich immer gern schon ein bisschen ne athletischere Figur hätte. Das war glaub ich mit ca 87 Kilos oder so...

Meine Rahmendaten sind:

22 Jahre
185cm groß
und momentan 83,4kg
Fett laut meiner Waage: 19,0 %

mein Wiegetag hab ich jetzt mal auf Montags festgelegt, ich weiß nur net, inwiefern ich gleich mein blaues Wunder erleben werd mit weihnachten und Silvester  ... aber man soll anfangen, wenns einem danach ist!

Dabei hab ich zum Ziel, ca 75, vlt. auch ein bissel weniger, und dabei weniger Fettanteil, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, hauptsache weniger  

Dabei fahr ich, während ich in der Unistadt hier bin, auf meinem älteren Bulls-Hardtail hauptsächlich Asphaltstrecken. Und dabei fähr ich ein bisschen Buch über meine gefahrenen Kilometer (keine Höhenmeter, a) weils der Tacho nicht hergibt und b) weil ich hier in Hessen nicht so viele Hügel hab)
Wenn ich zu Hause bin, nehm ich mein Transalp und fahr im Schwarzwald eher auch mal querfeld ein... aber mit der Kondition ists auch - noch - nicht soo weit her. 

Und dabei wird auch auf die Ernährung geachtet, keine Verbote, nix was ich sonst nicht auch machen würde, nur in Maßen eben.....

Mein Ziel ist eigentlich ein Transalp - die einfache Route Via Claudia - im Sommer 2008. Das müsste doch zu schaffen sein oder?

Also denn, auf in den "Kampf", der dank meiner Motivation auch grad richtig Spass macht   

ciaociao Gerd


----------



## arkonis (19. Dezember 2007)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> 22 Jahre
> 185cm groß
> und momentan 83,4kg
> Fett laut meiner Waage: 19,0 %
> ...


 
75 Kilo ist jedenfalls sehr wenig, zu wenig für 185
Am besten du versuchst dich mit Krafttraning, bei 85 Kilo und einem fettanteil mit 5-10% solltest du dann eine athletische Figur haben (nicht dürr) alles andere ist nur der Versuch von einem Extrem in das andere zu wandern.
In Hessen gibt es auch definitiv Hügel, nicht so schöne wie im Schwarzwald aber auch ganz nett.


----------



## tschobi (19. Dezember 2007)

Find ich auch zu wenig....
80 wären ein gutes Ziel, aber auf keinen Fall 75!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (19. Dezember 2007)

ob 75 zu wenig sind hängt einzig und allein vom jeweiligen menschen ab, das kann man so per ferndiagnose nicht sagen.

Wenn z.b. nur relativ wenig muskeln vorhanden (zwar unwahrscheinlich bei den meisten übergewichtigen, aber kann ja sein) kann man mit 75kg noch gut fett am körper haben.

Muskeln machen das Gewicht aus, nicht Fett!


----------



## Guiseppe (19. Dezember 2007)

so, da wär ich mal wieder mit nem update!^^

Gewicht: 113,9 Kg, bei 1,87m

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (19. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> 75 Kilo ist jedenfalls sehr wenig, zu wenig für 185
> Am besten du versuchst dich mit Krafttraning, bei 85 Kilo und einem fettanteil mit 5-10% solltest du dann eine athletische Figur haben (nicht dürr) alles andere ist nur der Versuch von einem Extrem in das andere zu wandern.



Dem stimme ich zu.

Selbst Lance Armstrong hatte beim Tourstart 99 bei einer Grösse von 1,77 noch 72 Kilo. Und das bei 3%(!) Körperfettanteil. 

75 Kilo bei 1,85 sind ganz schön wenig. Selbst bei unter 10% Körperfett ist der Muskelanteil dann wohl zu gering, um ein günstiges Verhältnis von Körperkraft und Gewicht zu erreichen. Dann lieber das Gewicht bei mind. 80 Kilo halten und Körperfett abbauen. Also viele Eier und Steaks und weniger Schokolade und Bier!


----------



## KaiservonChina (19. Dezember 2007)

hallöchen zusammen!!

danke euch für eure Rückmeldungen schonmal...

Also ich hab ja schon schwere Knochen - bzw generell nen stabilen Körperbau, bzw. bin kein Hänfling   aber ich halte 75 kg in meinen Augen aber nicht für zuwenig, immerhin sind das nur noch 8 Kilos grob gesagt.
Hab euch mal ein Foto bei meine fotos reingestellt.

Aber trotzdem hab ich mir diese magischen zahl irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt, vor allem weil ich damals mit 79 vor einigen Jahren auch gar net so übel aussah, auch wenns schon was her ist ...

Und den Tipp mit dem Fitti ist natürlich schon ein echt berechtigter Tipp, danke! Aber ich bin eigentlich keiner, der so bock hat in die schwitzige Muckibude zu hocken, bin da eher ein outdoorler.

Habt ihr kein Programm, was ich auch daheim machen könnte und nem Fitti nahekommt? ich mein ich mach schon Bauchübungen und Liegestütz und so (naja also seit 2 wochen  ) Hanteln liegen auch noch herum.

Bin auch damit beschäftigt mein Hohlkreuz etwas abzuschwächen durch gezielte Übungen, sowie meine inneren Oberschenkelstrecker zu stärken, weil durch die Dissbalance meine kniescheibe ein bissel nach außen gezogen wird, was zu leichten bis - je nach tour - mittleren Schmerzen führt im knie.

Na denn, wünsch euch was und weiter so Guiseppe !  

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würd sagen, erstmal Ziel 80 Kilo bei ~15% Fett. Am besten mit VOLLWERTIGER Ernährung mit 200-500 Cal. Defizit. Pro Tag im Schnitt, auf Sicht von 10-15 Wochen. Da ist auch schon mal Genuß erlaubt!

Wenn Du aussehen willst wie ein Mensch gewordener Hungerast, dann mager ab auf unter 75 Kilo. Sieht aber dann evtl. dann auch nicht mehr ganz so gesund aus.


----------



## brauxduwas (20. Dezember 2007)

mein update:

bin 193 groß und hab ca 91 kilo...

in letzter zeit ist der bier/alkoholkonsum imens angestiegen da macht sich auch leicht bemerktbar--die bachmuskeln wernen von einer"bierschicht" überdeckt.

leider wird mir nix andres über bleiben als weniger gerstensaft zu trinken.....


----------



## Matze. (20. Dezember 2007)

> Selbst Lance Armstrong hatte beim Tourstart 99 bei einer Grösse von 1,77 noch 72 Kilo. Und das bei 3%(!) Körperfettanteil.





Das ist doch Blödsinn , die Zahlen der Teams glaubt kein Mensch, vor allem nicht die 3%


----------



## brauxduwas (20. Dezember 2007)

wie kann i mein köroerfettanteil rausfinden??

bzw wie hoch sollt er sein?????????


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (20. Dezember 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist doch Blödsinn , die Zahlen der Teams glaubt kein Mensch, vor allem nicht die 3%




Warum nicht 3%? Ich kenne selbst Hobbytriathleten mit 5%. Mein Ziel ist das jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (20. Dezember 2007)

messen lassen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Dezember 2007)

brauxduwas schrieb:


> wie kann i mein köroerfettanteil rausfinden??
> 
> bzw wie hoch sollt er sein?????????


Man kann sich auf eine Körperfettwaage stellen und auf das Ergebnis warten (ist aber sehr ungenau- kann man sich auch sparen).
Und dann kann man sich den Köperfettanteil mit so einem anderen Teil messen lassen (Caliper nennt sich das). Das ist da schon etwas genauer.
Man sollte einen Wert um 0 anstreben.
Nur so kann man sich auf Dauer umbringen.
Kleiner Spaß.
DEN genauen Wert gibt es nicht. Ist sehr individuell alles. Angaben gibt es hier

Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht über 79,9KG hinaus gehe, wegen den Weihnachtstagen hab ich schon 2KG zugenommen (79.5KG)...
(aber bissel Muskeln sind auch dabei  )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht über 79,9KG hinaus gehe, wegen den Weihnachtstagen hab ich schon 2KG zugenommen (79.5KG)...
> (aber bissel Muskeln sind auch dabei  )


So wie ich dich kenne, sind ein bisschen Muskeln bei dir wohl wieder so 4-5 Kg. 
Mach dir keinen Kopf, du weißt ja, wie man es wieder runter bekommt.
Bei dem Wetter könnte man ja, wenn es die Zeit zu lässt, auch ein bisschen Vorarbeit leisten. (Ich bin gestern 2:10h und heute 2:30h gefahren).
Weihnachten werde ich dann auch wieder essen bis ich aus allen Nähten platze.
Danach ist dann aber für lange Zeit Schluss mit Süßem/Fettigen in rauhen Mengen (so zumindest der Plan  ).

Gruß Kai


----------



## arkonis (20. Dezember 2007)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> hallöchen zusammen!!
> 
> danke euch für eure Rückmeldungen schonmal...
> 
> ...


 

wichtig für einen gut aussehenden Body ist einmal eine gut verteilte Muskelatur und eine gesunde, richtige Körperhaltung. Nur dünn ist schlecht und führt nur dazu das dir deine Leute die Hose nachtragen müssen  

für die Übungen: eine Langhantel und einige Kurzhanteln dazu eine Hantelbank und du bist glücklich. Wenn deine Wohnung noch groß genug für Aussfallschritte ist kannst du eigendlich alle Übungen zuhause machen, aber da ist ein fitti schon mehr outdoor und die Kosten für die Geräte sind auch nicht unerheblich.

Wieviele Liegestütz kannst du denn?


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2007)

brauxduwas schrieb:


> wie kann i mein köroerfettanteil rausfinden??
> 
> bzw wie hoch sollt er sein?????????


 
Bei uns im Fitnesscenter kann man den Körperfettanteil im Frühjahr und Winter messen lassen. Da kommt dann so ein Mensch mit Apparatur vorbei und legt ein paar Sensoren zwischen großer Fußzehe und Kopf / Schulter auf und mißt über einen Zeitraum mehrere Daten. Eins der Ergebnisse ist der Körperfettanteil. 

Spitzensportler haben meistens so um 7-9%, was sehr wenig ist. Was darunter liegt ist nicht mehr im gesunden Bereich und wäre nur schädlich. 
Ein guter Bereich beim "Standard"-Sportler sollte so zwischen 11 bis 15 Prozent liegen. Darüber wird es bischen unsportlich  

BTW: Meiner wurde vor ein paar Tagen gemessen: 8 Prozent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (21. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Fitnesscenter kann man den Körperfettanteil im Frühjahr und Winter messen lassen. Da kommt dann so ein Mensch mit Apparatur vorbei und legt ein paar Sensoren zwischen großer Fußzehe und Kopf / Schulter auf und mißt über einen Zeitraum mehrere Daten. Eins der Ergebnisse ist der Körperfettanteil.
> 
> Spitzensportler haben meistens so um 7-9%, was sehr wenig ist. Was darunter liegt ist nicht mehr im gesunden Bereich und wäre nur schädlich.
> Ein guter Bereich beim "Standard"-Sportler sollte so zwischen 11 bis 15 Prozent liegen. Darüber wird es bischen unsportlich
> ...




Werden für die Messung auch andere Daten benötigt, Größe, Alter, Gewicht, Geschlecht? Oder wird ausschließlich der elektr. Widerstand gemessen?




> Ein guter Bereich beim "Standard"-Sportler sollte so zwischen 11 bis 15 Prozent liegen. Darüber wird es bischen unsportlich



Das generell zu behaupten ist Blödsinn


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Werden für die Messung auch andere Daten benötigt, Größe, Alter, Gewicht, Geschlecht? Oder wird ausschließlich der elektr. Widerstand gemessen?


 
Nach Geschlecht wurde nicht gefragt, da die Person ja wusste, ob Männlein oder Weiblein zur Messung vorlag. Das Gewicht musste noch angegeben werden. 
Ob Blödsinn oder nicht, das kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wichtig für einen gut aussehenden Body ist einmal eine gut verteilte Muskelatur und eine gesunde, richtige Körperhaltung. Nur dünn ist schlecht und führt nur dazu das dir deine Leute die Hose nachtragen müssen
> 
> für die Übungen: eine Langhantel und einige Kurzhanteln dazu eine Hantelbank und du bist glücklich. Wenn deine Wohnung noch groß genug für Aussfallschritte ist kannst du eigendlich alle Übungen zuhause machen, aber da ist ein fitti schon mehr outdoor und die Kosten für die Geräte sind auch nicht unerheblich.
> 
> Wieviele Liegestütz kannst du denn?




Das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr ... die Hanteln hab ich wohl, allerdings hapert es an der Bank, und eben als Studi auch am Platz... 

bezüglich der Liegestütze: Ganz ehrlich - vlt 15, je nach Tagesform.
Vielleicht kann mir bei dem damit zusammenhängenden Problem jemand helfen:
Ich kann meinen linken Arm niht mehr komplett strecken, und das scheint was knochiges zu sein. weil da setzt einfach irgendeine Sperre ein und weiter gehts nimmer (bin Linkshänder).

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich ne weile täglich Dart gespielt habe und auch Tennis - kann man da irgendwie ne Ferndiagnose stellen oder soll ich mal zum Doktor gehn?

Morgen solls wieder auf die heimischen Pisten gehen mit dem Transalp - freu mich drauf, haltet die Ohren steiff!

Grüße


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. Dezember 2007)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr ... die Hanteln hab ich wohl, allerdings hapert es an der Bank, und eben als Studi auch am Platz...
> 
> bezüglich der Liegestütze: Ganz ehrlich - vlt 15, je nach Tagesform.
> Vielleicht kann mir bei dem damit zusammenhängenden Problem jemand helfen:
> ...


 
Das klingt nach einem Tennisarm! Hier ist Dehnen angesagt. Am besten jeden Tag an einer Stange mehrmals für ca. 30 bis 60 Sekunden "aushängen". Nach spätestens 14 Tagen sollte der Arm wieder ok sein


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Dezember 2007)

So ich schließe mich mal an.....1,94m und 91Kg.

Ziel bis Sommer 2008 24h-rennen tauglich 78-82Kg bei gleichzeitigem Muskelaufbau im Rumpf und konditionierung vorhandener Muskelmasse im Oberkörper und den Armen.


----------



## KaiservonChina (22. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Tennisarm! Hier ist Dehnen angesagt. Am besten jeden Tag an einer Stange mehrmals für ca. 30 bis 60 Sekunden "aushängen". Nach spätestens 14 Tagen sollte der Arm wieder ok sein



Hey!

das klingt generell schonmal super  - aber wie soll ich den Arm denn aushängen? Kannst du das besser beschreiben oder hast du irgendwo ne Bild-Anleitung? Kann mir am frühen Morgen noch gar nichts dadrunter vorstellen, net dass es mir den Arm noch abreisst 

und das klingt super exekuhtot - sollte auch super zu schaffen sein, spätestens mit der Motivation hier im Forum


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. Dezember 2007)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> das klingt generell schonmal super  - aber wie soll ich den Arm denn aushängen? Kannst du das besser beschreiben oder hast du irgendwo ne Bild-Anleitung? Kann mir am frühen Morgen noch gar nichts dadrunter vorstellen, net dass es mir den Arm noch abreisst
> 
> und das klingt super exekuhtot - sollte auch super zu schaffen sein, spätestens mit der Motivation hier im Forum


 
Mit "Aushängen" meine ich an einer Stange / Treppe o.ä. festhalten und hängen lassen. Die Prozedur sollte allerdings langsam ausgeführt werden und nicht ruckartig. 
Oder, schaue mal hier. Drücke danach auf <BILDER>.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Matze. (22. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Nach Geschlecht wurde nicht gefragt, da die Person ja wusste, ob Männlein oder Weiblein zur Messung vorlag. Das Gewicht musste noch angegeben werden.
> Ob Blödsinn oder nicht, das kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.





Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer , wenn das Gerät nur mit Widerstandsmessungen auskäme, dann könnte es sich ja alle anderen Parameter sparen. Das können die Geräte aber nicht, von daher vermute 
ich, daß einfach deine Daten verrechnet und so ausspuckt .
Bei meiner Waage ist´s auch so, wenn ich draufstehe, und den 15Kg Wäschekorb trage ist der Fettanteil deutlich erhöht .
Im Fitnesstudio reichte es auch aus, nur eine falsche Körpergröße einzugeben, und die Werte waren total anders .


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. Dezember 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer , wenn das Gerät nur mit Widerstandsmessungen auskäme, dann könnte es sich ja alle anderen Parameter sparen. Das können die Geräte aber nicht, von daher vermute
> ich, daß einfach deine Daten verrechnet und so ausspuckt .
> Bei meiner Waage ist´s auch so, wenn ich draufstehe, und den 15Kg Wäschekorb trage ist der Fettanteil deutlich erhöht .
> Im Fitnesstudio reichte es auch aus, nur eine falsche Körpergröße einzugeben, und die Werte waren total anders .


 
Du schreibst einen Unsinn! Der Sportmediziner hat ein hochwertiges Gerät, mit dem alle Sportler "gemessen" werden. Wenn ich Falschangaben machen würde, um auf bessere Werte zu kommen, hätte ich mir die 8 Euro Kosten sparen können! Meine Werte liegen immer in dem Bereich von 9 Prozent! 
Die Waage kann man vergessen, da sie nur ein Bein hoch kommt und beim anderen wieder runter. Die Messung geht nicht von Kopf bis Fuß und ist demnach weitaus unpräzieser als o.g. Gerät.


----------



## Matze. (22. Dezember 2007)

> Du schreibst einen Unsinn!




Nein, du hast´s nur nicht verstanden  wenn ich irgendwelche Angaben zu Alter, Gewicht, Größe und Geschlecht machen muß, dann nur damit das Gerät die Parameter hat um den theoretischen KFA zu berechnen.
Wenn das Gerät über die Widerstandsmessung den KFA messen!!(nicht berechnen) könnte, wären alle Parameter unnötig.




> Wenn ich Falschangaben machen würde, um auf bessere Werte zu kommen, hätte ich mir die 8 Euro Kosten sparen können!




Aber wenn du Falschangaben machst, kommt offensichtlich ein anderes Ergebnis heraus, also könntest du ja auch auf die Messung verzichten, und die Parameter in ein Programm am PC eingeben, das Ergebnis wäre wohl dasselbe 



> Die Waage kann man vergessen, da sie nur ein Bein hoch kommt und beim anderen wieder runter. Die Messung geht nicht von Kopf bis Fuß und ist demnach weitaus unpräzieser als o.g. Gerät.




Die Waage mißt definitv gar nichts, die zeigt ohne die Angaben on Größe,Alter und Geschlecht kein KFA an, und selbst mit Gummischuhen bekomme ich ein auf die Stelle nach dem Komma präzises Ergebnis  .
Ich vermute mal das "hochwertige Gerät" kann auch nicht viel mehr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Dezember 2007)

@Matze:
Ich habe den Eindruck, du weißt nicht von was du schreibst...


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Mit "Aushängen" meine ich an einer Stange / Treppe o.ä. festhalten und hängen lassen. Die Prozedur sollte allerdings langsam ausgeführt werden und nicht ruckartig.
> Oder, schaue mal hier. Drücke danach auf <BILDER>.
> Viel Erfolg



aha !!!  

dank dir vielmals - werd ich auch sofort mal beginnen damit und hoffen, dass das damit dann weggeht 

morgen nächster Wiegetag - schau mer mal, wünsch euch was!


----------



## x-rossi (23. Dezember 2007)

so.

der wiedereinstieg ins training ist durch etliche zwischenfälle seitens des arbeitgebers total daneben gegangen und mein rad war auch mehrere male nicht zu gebrauchen.

mittlerweile sinds wohl um die 92-93 kg und die beine sind schön dünn geworden. spiegel sagen mehr, als waagen.

aber: EEEGAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Sollte man als Biker nicht eher dicke Beine anstreben 

Gruß und schöne Feiertage ,
Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen scheiß Süßigkeiten, aber zum Glück gutes Wetter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Also mir ist mein Gewicht über die Feiertage einfach mal egal (gegessen wird, was rein passt  ).
Danach wird es aber hart (-> ich meine am 27.12.).
Ich bin diese Woche 9,5h gefahren und habe diesbezüglich keine Bedenken. Wenn es danach ein bisschen mehr ist, ist auch egal.
Weihnachten ist nur einmal im Jahr!

Gruß und schonmal vorab schöne Feiertage euch allen,
Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. Dezember 2007)

genau so solls bei mir auch werden!! sichs einfach mal gut gehen lassen und schlemmen... da hat man immer noch 362 Tage im Jahr, an denen man strampeln kann .

hab aber vor morgen trotz Heilig abend meine hausrunde (20 Kilometer) zu fahren... bei dem tollen wetter hier.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rottweil


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch nochmal eine Runde fahren.
Hier lag aber Eis  
Da ist natürlich an Biken auch nicht zu denken.
Wie es morgen ist, weiß ich nicht. Wenn es ganz okay ist, maximal feucht (nicht nass), nicht so kalt, dass überall Eis ist, fahre ich morgen noch mal eine kleine Runde.
Ich muss morgen auch noch ein paar Geschenke kaufen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Dezember 2007)

Im wald ist Eis nur vereinzelt vor zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

@ Stefan
Ja, aber man muss auch erstmal zum Wald kommen.
Ich bin da nicht so hart drauf wie du, und schieb bis dahin. 
Außerdem bin ich diese Woche schon 9,5h gefahren, habe Di. die letzte Pause gemacht, habe leichten Muskelkater,... Ausreden, ich weiß

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Dezember 2007)

Du seist ausnahmsweise entschuldigt.

PS: ausm garten raus 100meter schotterweg runter und ich bin im Wald


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin halt mehr son Stadtkind 
Außerdem habe ich nicht so DIE Geländekenntnisse (weiß nicht wohin!) und bin daher gezwungen, viel auf der Straße rumzufahren.
Soll sich aber alles noch ändern...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Dezember 2007)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> genau so solls bei mir auch werden!! sichs einfach mal gut gehen lassen und schlemmen... da hat man immer noch 362 Tage im Jahr, an denen man strampeln kann .
> 
> hab aber vor morgen trotz Heilig abend meine hausrunde (20 Kilometer) zu fahren... bei dem tollen wetter hier.
> 
> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rottweil


 
Finde ich auch, einfach mal gut gehen lassen und soviel mampfen wie es Spaß macht...denn, man lebt ja nur einmal  

Aber, nicht total übertreiben...schmecken soll es ja auch noch...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, einfach mal gut gehen lassen und soviel mampfen wie es Spaß macht...denn, man lebt ja nur einmal
> 
> Aber, nicht total übertreiben...schmecken soll es ja auch noch...


 
Was soll man dazu sagen? Er hat Recht!  
Man sollte sich allerdings im Klaren darüber sein, dass z. B. Schokolade auch an Weihnachten nicht weniger Kalorien hat als im Rest des Jahres  

Lasst es euch schmecken,
Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (23. Dezember 2007)

aber lieber einmal kurz viel essen als immer nur nen bisschen zuviel ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

So kann man es auch sagen!

Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (24. Dezember 2007)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> aber lieber einmal kurz viel essen als immer nur nen bisschen zuviel ;D



 das werd ich mir glaub mal ausdrucken, cooler Spruch 

Kai wünsch dir schönes Geschenke kaufen, auf dass du im Gedränge noch fündig wirst ...

ich geh gleich mal auf die Piste...

Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch !

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Dezember 2007)

Moin Gerd,
in den Läden ist sicher nur ganz wenig los, es ist ja Weihnachten 

Viel Spaß auf der Piste,
Gruß Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (24. Dezember 2007)

Also vielleicht kann mir jemand was erklären?
Ich steh total auf der Leitung und es kippt mein Weltbild gerade.

Also:
Ich habe anfang des Jahres es mit Weigth Watchers probiert, fand es echt super weil man sich selbst durch die Überwachung, die Punkte, das mitprotokolieren der Lebensmittel sich selbst umerzieht.
Langsam sinkte das Gewicht und ich war happy.

Naja nun ist es so das vor paar Wochen ich eben wie immer Sport machte, meine Punkte einhielt aber das Gewicht sogar stieg.
Ich sauber deppri.
Hatte ja erst im Sommer wieder zugenommen mangels Disziplin.

Letzte Woche dann der Oberhammer
Ich darf pro Tag 29 Punkte verbrauche, hatte dann jeden Tag an die 40 und mehr, war furt beim saufen und hab Schoki und Chips gefuttert und auch sonst alles rein was geht ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Und heute stell ich mich auf die Waage
1,5 Kg weniger
Das ist doch praktisch unmöglich oder?


----------



## KaiservonChina (24. Dezember 2007)

Kai, wo du Recht hast, haste Recht - die werden alle heut schon unterm Weihnachtsbaum die Gans ausgestopft haben, die es heut abend gibt .
Bin selber aber auch einer, der ganz gern mal im Gedränge unterwegs ist und sich umherschieben lässt ...

Hi Kermit!

ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig lieg, könnte aber ein Vorschlag sein, der sich in meinen Augen plausibel anhört.

Das Weight Watchers Programm soll je generell gar nicht so schlecht sein, weil man sich da ja anscheinend auch nichts verbietet und co.

Hast du während dem Anfang deiner WW-Zeit auch schon Sport gemacht?

Denn möglicherweise hat das ja mit dem Aufbau der Muskelmasse zu tun, der gerade in dem zeitraum stattfand, als dein Gewicht trotz Punkte beachten wieder hochging.

Dass du Gewicht verlierst, obwohl du reinhaust wie ein scheunendrescher, kann ich mir auf die Schnelle auch nicht so recht erklären... vielleicht hast du in der Zeit wieder vermehrt Wasser verloren, oder nicht genug getrunken ( non-alk  ). Dass Muskeln so schnell wieder wegehen, glaub ich ja eigentlich nicht ...

Aber einfach weiter dein Programm durchziehen und dich nicht beeinflussen lassen von kurzfristigen ups and downs. das wird schon 

In dem Sinne immer eine Handbreit Weg unterm Reifen!
Schöne Weihnachten
Wüsch euch was!
Gruß Gerd


----------



## K3RMIT (25. Dezember 2007)

ja ich mach schon seit jahren Sport, Mountainbiken, schwimmen, Fitnesstudio.
Also am Aufbau der Muskelmasse lags nicht, kann man ja gut mitverfolgen wenn Gewicht gleichbleibt aber Körperfett runtergeht.

naja nach 2 Wochen baut der Körper muskeln wieder ab oder?
Aber gleich 1,5 kg kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Dezember 2007)

Das kommt immer darauf an, wann gewogen wird. Um einen sinnvollen Vergleich zu erhalten, sollte die Waage nach dem Schi$$, Wasserlassen und vor dem Frühstück benutzt werden. Dann ist es möglich ordentliche Werte zu erhalten. 

Der Muskel baut langsam seine Masse nach zwei Wochen ab, wenn er nicht mehr trainiert wird. Der Prozess ist aber so langsam, dass 1,5 oder 2 Kilogramm Reduktion, innerhalb kurzer Zeit, nicht möglich ist.


----------



## KaiservonChina (27. Dezember 2007)

Sooo, leicht verspätet mein Montagsupdate:

bF = Bodyfat - das ist beim zweiten Mal so anders, weil ich mich zu Hause auf ner anderen Waage wiege. Die wiegt auch in 100g Schritten.

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF

Momentan kämpfe ich darum, kommenden Montag auch wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis verbuchen zu können, nachdem die Weihnachtstage bei mir esstechnisch, wie immer, eine mittelschwere Katastrophe warn  ... aber geschmeckt hats!

Ich wieg mich auch immer vorm Frühstück, nachm Klogang - man will ja schließlich alles machbare rausholen  ...

bis dann, Grüße Gerd


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Dezember 2007)

4,3% bodyfat in 7 Tagen, soviel zur genauigkeit der waagen...


----------



## KaiservonChina (27. Dezember 2007)

das hat mich beim Wiegen doch ein bisschen mild gestimmt  ... ein echter Vergleich kommt ab 7.1. wenn ich wieder "im Zimmer meiner anderen Waage" bin ... schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (28. Dezember 2007)

*argl* ja die Weihnachtsfeiertage, ich trau mich garnicht zu wiegen 
Geschmeckt hats aber ich glaub da spielen sich jetzt Tragödien ab


----------



## K3RMIT (28. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wann gewogen wird. Um einen sinnvollen Vergleich zu erhalten, sollte die Waage nach dem Schi$$, Wasserlassen und vor dem Frühstück benutzt werden. Dann ist es möglich ordentliche Werte zu erhalten.
> 
> Der Muskel baut langsam seine Masse nach zwei Wochen ab, wenn er nicht mehr trainiert wird. Der Prozess ist aber so langsam, dass 1,5 oder 2 Kilogramm Reduktion, innerhalb kurzer Zeit, nicht möglich ist.



Das sowieso. immer Montags nach dem Morgenschi$$ und vorm frühstücken *gg*

Jetzt im nachhinein denke ich war das nur Wasser das fehlte da ich kaum getrunken habe und lange krank war.


----------



## jazznova (28. Dezember 2007)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> *argl* ja die Weihnachtsfeiertage, ich trau mich garnicht zu wiegen
> Geschmeckt hats aber ich glaub da spielen sich jetzt Tragödien ab



Passt schon 
Solang die Hose nicht zwickt  
Sehs mal so, wir brauchen doch am Montag einen guten Vorsatz für 2008


----------



## K3RMIT (28. Dezember 2007)

HAHA ja stimmt und ausserdem gehörts dazu zum leben =)

Und nächstes Jahr ist voll angriff dann


----------



## Matze. (29. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> 4,3% bodyfat in 7 Tagen, soviel zur genauigkeit der waagen...





Die Waagen sind für KFA-Messung total ungeeignet, aber auch speziellen Geräten die mit der Widerstandsmessung arbeiten, glaube ich nicht 
Denn wenn die Geräte das so messen könnten, bräuchten sie keine Daten über den Probanden  d.h. anschließen, messen und fertig. 

Wenn ich aber Parameter wie z. B. Größe, oder Geschlecht brauche, rechnet sich die Software das Ergebnis aus, und das ginge auch ohne Messung .


----------



## K3RMIT (30. Dezember 2007)

denke nicht das die Waagen ungeeignet sind, wenn du eine gute Waage hast,immer unter selben Voraussetzungen mißt denke ich schon das da ein Wert rauskommt mit dem man arbeiten kann und wenn es nur der "vorher/nachher" Wert ist.

Was mich bisschen wundert, hab aktuell die Fit for Fun in den Händen.
Dort standen Formeln wie man seinen Grundumsatz berechnet.
Ich komme auf 1836 wenn ich nur rumsitze und nix tu und mit Sport dann auf 2755 (angeblich) mir kommt der Wert etwas hoch vor denn soviel Kalorien verbrauch ich nie und nimmer und nehm net ab *lol*


----------



## KevinhoBS (30. Dezember 2007)

ich denke um den 2.1.08 herum werde ich mein derzeitiges gewicht auch mal festhalten und hier posten. im moment seh ich da wenig sinn drin, da mein gewicht gerade von tag zu tag sehr stark schwankt. soll heissen von meinen normalen 78kg werden am nächsten tag plötzlich 82kg.

entweder das ist vollkommen normal oder meine waage funktioniert alles andere als gut


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2007)

> denke nicht das die Waagen ungeeignet sind, wenn du eine gute Waage hast,immer unter selben Voraussetzungen mißt denke ich schon das da ein Wert rauskommt mit dem man arbeiten kann und wenn es nur der "vorher/nachher" Wert ist.





Für´s wiegen sind die ok, für die KFA-Bestimmung aber Nonsens, die zeigen den Wert auch an wenn man mit Socken draufsteht


----------



## KaiservonChina (31. Dezember 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Für´s wiegen sind die ok, für die KFA-Bestimmung aber Nonsens, die zeigen den Wert auch an wenn man mit Socken draufsteht



 stimmt ... ich seh das auch nicht so eng eigentlich, wenns mal schwankt, aber nehme es doch als Tendenz, weil wenns auf der gleichen Waage sich rel. stark verändert, wird da schon was dran sein. (auch gleiche Uhrzeit und co...)


Also Leute ab kommendem Jahr muss ich angreifen!, denn:

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF

immer diese Kekse und Feiertage und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (31. Dezember 2007)

So heute wird nochmal schön gesündigt  
Raclette mit heißen Stein ..... dann noch ahloholll damit die Waage morgen richtig klettern kann  

Zum Glück bin ich gestern noch ne schöne 55km Tour gefahren, für morgen steht aber auch eine Neujahrstour aufm Plan  

Vorsatz 2008 - 5Kg noch runter   

Wünsch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bitte nicht so feiern wie hier:

Klick


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Dezember 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Wünsch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bitte nicht so feiern wie hier:
> 
> Klick


Wünsche ich dir auch.
Nein, ich feier nicht so wie die in dem Link.
War aber sicher eine fette Party  
UNGLAUBLICH!

Gruß und viel Erfolg in '08,
Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (31. Dezember 2007)

wie geil ist das denn 

Jau bei mir gehts heut auch nochmal los mit Raclette - so ein Zufall  und Sekt und was weiß ich nicht was... 

und ab morgen gehts wieder steil auf dem Zweirad!

Ich wünsche euch einen super Rutsch ins neue Jahr auf das die Motivation noch steigt in 2008 !

Grüß euch, Gerd


----------

